# *Official Thread* Smallville



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 24, 2006)

OK, this is the new Official thread for Smallville. I'm tired of seeing ep 12 reckoning on the front page, but we are talking about the latest eps.

Anywho, if a mod would please merge all of the old thread with this new one, I would appreciate it. Now lets get started...


----------



## Gene (Feb 24, 2006)

Too bad there won't be any new episodes till April.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 24, 2006)

true, but that doesnt mean we cant talk about SmallVille...reruns are still on ABC Family...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2006)

Wasn't there already a general Smallville topic a long time ago?

Anyway, whatever, I was tired of that episode 12 thing myself.

Now, for the question of the day, do you we will see Clark turn into Superman before the very last episode or there abouts? Or will they continue to dance around it, and simply focus on Clark?

Also, when the heck is he going to learn to fly?!?


----------



## Gene (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess. I don't watch the reruns though since I've seen most of them. 

As for the current season, hopefully the future episodes will have more superhero appearances and some fighting. You hardly get to see any real fighting in Smallville.

-EDIT-


			
				Assrod said:
			
		

> Now, for the question of the day, do you we will see Clark turn into Superman before the very last episode or there abouts? Or will they continue to dance around it, and simply focus on Clark?


My guess is that he'll finally become Superman at the very last episode. It would be stupid for it to be any other way.



			
				Assrod said:
			
		

> Also, when the heck is he going to learn to fly?!?


I thought he already knew how to fly...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont know, but I want him to get into some fights...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, not enough fighting... usually the fighting scenes are VERY disappointing.

You are basically just trying to figure out how kryptonite will make its way into the fight, or how Lana will get knocked unconcious as not to witness Clark one punch KO a guy.


----------



## superman_1 (Feb 26, 2006)

there hasnt been any good fights in smallville lately....and most episodes are all boring.... and just repititve.... something new comes up... clark runs to chloe everytime to search on that person and find solution which they always do... lana getting knocked out in action and coming in the end ....kissing clark, say few words and leave.... almost every episode ppl discover of new thing that luthor corp is involved in and stuff.... just same ol stuff going around...  need some serious action episodes involving lots of fights.... gets boring to see clark in action for few seconds at the end of every episodes....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah it does get pretty old. When the best thing you got going for the show is "HOW WILL LANA GET KNOCKED OUT THIS TIME?!?!" then it's time for a serious overhaul.

I think the Luther stuff is the only thing that keeps the show semi-interesting. And even then you figure it all out before they tell you about it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 3, 2006)

dont forget all the amnesia going around...i just think it makes the show more funny...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2006)

How about the hospital scenes? I swear, they make all of their money off the Kents, Lana, and Lex.

They are in there every episode. Sometimes twice per episode.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 3, 2006)

hell yeah, they probably have rooms reserved for them...insurance is like through the roof for the Kents, thats why it was so hard for pa kent to keep the family farm alive...


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Mar 5, 2006)

Smallville...actuali that good?


----------



## mank (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah its like a cross of a teenage drama and superman comics for the most part its pretty good


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 12, 2006)

kristiin kreuk is like the only reason i watch that show.....or when im bored. clark is SOOOO stupid =_=;;


----------



## Blackvoice (Mar 12, 2006)

About the Flying think i read somewhere when the show started that they were not interested in having clark fly around so i guess that will not happen. except for those special episodes when he is juiced up.

Also Kristin Kreuk is over rated she is not that hot, she would pass for good looking chick in the real world.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 12, 2006)

i love the show too, i got my friend to watch it too, he watches it mostly 'cause  of the girls.  we both think that actually hehehe.  I think lois is really hot...she's more "full" and not so skinny...i mean she's skinny but not in the boney way all these girls are these days.  

I'm not skinny at all but i know being boney ain't appealing to me.  i don't wanna feel something hard if im touching someone.

anyways...i wonder how lionel has learned clark's real name and why he seems so nice in regards to keeping his secret.

any thoughts on that?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 12, 2006)

because he is in love with Martha...duh...also, Clark could fly when he was the evil Kal-el, because he was given those powers...

EDIT: i dont normally like big boobs, but Lois is so much hotter than Lana, although lana is better than Chloe...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah i know he loves her, but how does he know his real name.  anyways i agree with you on the girls stuff. and her boobs(lois's) ain't really big, but they are 5 finger friendly(fills up hands) and that's big enough.

anyways i can't wait for the new eps, i'm sure this Zod character will come into play for the season finale too.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 12, 2006)

Big to me, i like even smaller...


----------



## Blackvoice (Mar 13, 2006)

he knows because in one episode his body was taken over by jorel (whatever his dads name is) and now we do not know whether or not he is still in there somehow.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 13, 2006)

he was also once in Kal-els body, but got amnesia(LMAO)


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 13, 2006)

i hear lana and lex will have a thing near the end of the season. that ruins it for me.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 13, 2006)

actually it's happening now...and well it kinda fits into the cartoon superman, but again this show is loosely based off either in terms of story.   if the main things are to be kept teh same lana will know clark's secret before he leaves for metropolis.  

why the hell would anyone trust brainiac from krypton? i mean of the remaining evil kryptonians...i figured they all knew he destroyed their planet.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 14, 2006)

smallville sucks now without jonathan kent it was good before he died like the episodes are the same as old episodes have u noticed that.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, New Season starts tonight i believe...i dont know what time, but i get to miss it anyway


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 26, 2006)

I dunno how ur scheduling is, but smallville debuts this thursday along with supernatural....THURSDAY.  

I think this season will probably be the last one...I just hope they resolve the whole situation and clarks' dumbass finally tells lana about himself.  I mean they ain't gonna end up together, but doesn't mean they can't at least be great friends like their supposed to be.

I'm glad erica durance is coming back(lois) she's so fuckin' hot...mmmMMM.
too bad she's not younger..than my chances of getting with her would go from 1 in a gillian to, 1 in a "UNKNOWN NUMBER"


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 26, 2006)

oops, thursday...thought it was tuesday the 26th...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that on my DVR last night, I didn't hear anything about it at all, and all the sudden, here comes Smallville.

Don't they usually hype this shit up for 5 weeks ahead of time?

Then again... I haven't watched WB since Supernatural's season was over... hmm..

Anyway, looking forward to both shows.


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 26, 2006)

I lost interest early last season. Quite frankly, they've been recycling ideas for quite a while (I really hope there are no mind control episodes this season), Lana is basically being passed around by the men folk and, hopefully, they stop reseting the series so they can tell the same stories again. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed Smallville since the first season, but it's time to start ending this. With all of that said, I am looking forward to this season since they seem to be doing just that.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

well, hopefully they have redone season 6 to not suck as much as five...i mean five was my favorite, until pa kent bought it...then it sucked...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2006)

Smallville is one of the most predictable shows, on television today.

How many scenarios could there possibly be, that allow for kyrptonite to show up, EVERY SINGLE TIME SOMEONE IS IN DANGER?

It makes no sense, and it does get old, quite fast.

That said, I am addicted to the show, and have not missed 1 episode yet.

Still, they need fresh material.


----------



## Nice Gai (Sep 27, 2006)

Is this gonna be the last season because I love Smallville but it cant go on much  longer. They need to have a branch off called Lana Lane or soemthing. I just cant get enough of her. The series need to end I have loved it all but only thing good about season 5 was the ending and Lana being a slut. I hoping for the best tomorrow.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

well I agree, its usually predictable, but when they actually indulge in the Supes mythology and let the teen angst sit it out, its one of the best stories on TV...


----------



## Nice Gai (Sep 28, 2006)

Clark is horrible and a bitch. He cant fight for anything. Sorry Super Hero. I guess Supes cant fight until Batman teaches him.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah, although that could jsut be because they are on a TV budget...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2006)

Truly awesome. But why did Clark have to be pounded around like a little bitch. After a great dynamic entrance is it really so hard to let him smack Lex around a little bit instead of being pounded into rocks and shit?! 

The episode they actually feature Clark flying and battling someone and punching them through say buildings will officially be the best episode ever. 

Oh and do you think they will actually allow him to fly damn it!?

I mean hell when Lex a n00b can fly better then you, thats fucking sad.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

it wasnt Lex, it was ZOD!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 28, 2006)

Ya I agree Clark didn't fight back ><.

But Season Premier was Awesome. Cloe got her a new man xD. Now Clark has Lois. Hell Ya !!!!


----------



## Personal Jesus (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome season premiere. That Superman 2 homage was friggin' badass.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah it was badass, looks like 6 of those phantoms came back with clark through the portal/gate thing.

I liked clark holding lois's hand so tight..made me get all emotional ..plus she's hot.


----------



## delirium (Sep 29, 2006)

Looks like they're starting Clois off this year. But not without a little Chlark tension. It looked like he was having some second thoughts about that 'goodbye kiss'. And yet again, Lana misses Clark in action using his powers. I wonder what the writing Lionel wrote meant though?

EDIT: Forgot to add.. Did any one notice Clark NOT check to see if Lana was alright? Damn that's cold. She really is outta his life.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 29, 2006)

When lex said 'Kneel before ZOD' I cheered!


----------



## delirium (Sep 29, 2006)

Dude, Micheal Rosenbaum is the isht in this show. Mad skills as Lex.


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2006)

The season premier was really great IMO. Clark actually sounded and acted like a real hero for the first time in a long while. Heh, Jimmy "James" Olsen was a nice addition to the cast, he'll be good for some laughs.



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Truly awesome. But why did Clark have to be pounded around like a little bitch.



*Spoiler*: __ 



He's not back at 100% strength yet. There was actually a scene where he gets recharged by the sun again before fighting Zod but it got scrapped because in the next episode "Sneeze", Clark apparently becomes sick(he runs out of energy to super-speed) and catches a cold. But it's actually the first step in gaining/learning his super-breath.






			
				NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> yeah it was badass, looks like 6 of those phantoms came back with clark through the portal/gate thing.


Yeah, the prisoners from the Phantom Zone will be appearing all throughout the season. I think the WWE's Batista is casted as one. That'll be a crazy fight.



			
				Del Earium said:
			
		

> Looks like they're starting Clois off this year.


It's about damn time too.
*Spoiler*: __ 



There's apparently going to be a love triangle this season between Clark, Lois and Oliver Queen(Green Arrow) that kinda pushes Clark's feelings to the surface. I don't expect any declarations but at least the writers are attempting to get back with Superman mythos by allowing Clark to fall for Lois first. It's good development because he's also finally accepting his destiny since Jor-El's gone. The Smallville Universe's version of the Justice League starts to form around Ep. 11 as well.






> I wonder what the writing Lionel wrote meant though?


Well the writing said "Power" and Zod was talking about using a huge power source to convert the Earth to a Kryptonian landscape, so I guess Lionel will be back to his old ways and use the technology for personal gain.



> EDIT: Forgot to add.. Did any one notice Clark NOT check to see if Lana was alright? Damn that's cold. She really is outta his life.


LOL After all that drama involved in his relationship with her, I'd want to stay the hell away too. It's also interesting to note that the first person Clark goes to check up on is Lois, whereas he waits till the next day to visit Chloe at the DP.



> Dude, Micheal Rosenbaum is the isht in this show. Mad skills as Lex.


QFT.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2006)

I wonder if Clark will ever sneeze a distant galaxy out of existence...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 29, 2006)

i really really really want CLARK TO FUCKING FLY!  and if this is the last season, i really hope the writers have the sense to bring Pete back for an episode or two or the season


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> i really really really want CLARK TO FUCKING FLY!  and if this is the last season, i really hope the writers have the sense to bring Pete back for an episode or two or the season


The three lead actors are under contract for 7 seasons so there's a 99% chance(unless this season bombs) that we'll get one more. And with the CW pimping the hell out of Smallville this year, it may go to an 8th season(hopefully a Metropolis series).

Clark may fly again this season as Kal-El(like he did in season 4) because of all those Phantom Zone prisoners escaping.


----------



## Nice Gai (Sep 29, 2006)

You guys think we will get a young Bruce Wayne sooner or later. We got Flash, Green Arrow, and Auqaman. Maybe even a Justice League Moment would be kick ass.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 29, 2006)

fuck Kal-El, i want Clark to fly...I totally want to see Flash again, hell Run was the best episode of the Season...


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice Gai said:
			
		

> You guys think we will get a young Bruce Wayne sooner or later. We got Flash, Green Arrow, and Auqaman. Maybe even a Justice League Moment would be kick ass.


DC won't allow Bruce to appear on Smallville anytime soon, same applies to Wonder Woman(because the movie is in the works). It's a situation similar to the Lois/Clark romance restrictions(which were sort of lifted for season 6 after Superman Returns came out), because DC is afraid the SV writers would fuck up 2 of their Big 3.



			
				BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> I totally want to see Flash again, hell Run was the best episode of the Season...



Flash, Cyborg, Aquaman & Green Arrow appear in the 11th episode of this season, "Justice".


----------



## Nice Gai (Sep 29, 2006)

Arashi said:
			
		

> DC won't allow Bruce to appear on Smallville anytime soon, same applies to Wonder Woman(because the movie is in the works). It's a situation similar to the Lois/Clark romance restrictions(which were sort of lifted for season 6 after Superman Returns came out), because DC is afraid the SV writers would fuck up 2 of their Big 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Flash, Cyborg, Aquaman & Green Arrow appear in the 11th episode of this season, "Justice".



Oh snap so we are getting a JL moment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2006)

Where do you get your information, Arsahi?


----------



## Brandt (Sep 29, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Where do you get your information, Arsahi?



KryptonSite most likely. (Beware of spoilers as I linked it to the spoiler page)

And with respect to Wonder Woman not being on Smallville, here's why:



> UPDATED 9/20/06: From the column of TV Guide's Mike Ausiello, some quotes from Alfred Gough: "Episode 11, which is our second episode back in January, is going to be called 'Justice,' and it'll basically be our first look at the Justice League. We're gonna have Green Arrow, Cyborg, Flash and Aquaman, played by Alan Ritchson, who is coming back. That's gonna be our first Justice League episode." And where exactly is Wonder Woman? "Ask Joel Silver," Gough grumbles. "He's the producer; he controls the movie rights. We'd do a whole Wonder Woman series if we had Wonder Woman, but Joss Whedon is writing the movie, so we can't have her."



I hope we get Zatanna to pop up in Smallville at some point. I know she'd sooner show up in a Batman series, but it can't hurt to have her work alongside Superman. We need some magic on this show.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 29, 2006)

Wait, so this whole time Clark doesn't know how to fly? I thought he did, and I am not referring to the black clothed Kal-El moments.


----------



## Brandt (Sep 29, 2006)

Outside of the influence of some alien or the red krpytonite ring, yeah, Clark doesn't know how to fly. The producers said they don't want him flying and in tights, but I guess they left it open so that he _could_ fly when acting under some influence. He can still jump far and high though.


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:
			
		

> KryptonSite most likely. (Beware of spoilers as I linked it to the spoiler page)


Yeah, KSite's really good when you ignore their bias.  is another option.



> I know she'd sooner show up in a Batman series, but it can't hurt to have her work alongside Superman.


Considering how the show has a tendency to pull other DC characters into their episodes, Zatanna showing up isn't impossible. It would be much better than the casting of Tori Spelling as a FOTW/Lame Plot Device.


----------



## Brandt (Sep 29, 2006)

If they do get Zatanna to appear in Smallville, I want Paul Dini to help write the script. He did a pretty good job for her in the Batman Animated Series and Justice League Unlimited. Of course cartoons are way different than a live series, but I have faith. If they can't get Dini on board, they better make sure Zatanna stays true to her character and isn't underpowered. Okay, now I'm just reaching ahead. 

As for KryptonSite, I only go there for the spoilers (and music references). It's pretty good for those, although they've been slacking on the music section.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice Gai said:
			
		

> You guys think we will get a young Bruce Wayne sooner or later. We got Flash, Green Arrow, and Auqaman. Maybe even a Justice League Moment would be kick ass.




OMG Green Arrow?  Really? musta missed that episode what season?

We also got Cyborg


----------



## delirium (Sep 29, 2006)

He hasn't appeared yet. But he will next week, and quite a few more times after that.

[QUOTE="Arashi']Well the writing said "Power" and Zod was talking about using a huge power source to convert the Earth to a Kryptonian landscape, so I guess Lionel will be back to his old ways and use the technology for personal gain.[/QUOTE]

That was my first thought too, but I was kind of in denial. I like Lionel as one of the good guys and letting Lex handle and the baddie roles. Lionel and Martha were getting a little too close though. So if this seperates them, that might be an upside. But if does go bad, he knows EVERYTHING about Clark.


----------



## Fuu-chan (Sep 29, 2006)

I love Smallville it was the only series i couild watch that never got boring. I love clark kent hes really cute, I was always hated Lana. shes in the way for poor Choloe it made me so sad. c.x I mean Poor Chloe >.> Anyway I can't wait fornew episodes to air ^^


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 29, 2006)

Arashi said:
			
		

> DC won't allow Bruce to appear on Smallville anytime soon, same applies to Wonder Woman(because the movie is in the works). It's a situation similar to the Lois/Clark romance restrictions(which were sort of lifted for season 6 after Superman Returns came out), because DC is afraid the SV writers would fuck up 2 of their Big 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Flash, Cyborg, Aquaman & Green Arrow appear in the 11th episode of this season, "Justice".





hell freaking yes...Flash is back...


----------



## Fuu-chan (Sep 29, 2006)

i dun see how he can end up with losi they show no intrest in one anohter in the show. I mean all they do is like fight or are annoyed by eachother, i can't stand those two for being a pair >.>


----------



## Brandt (Sep 29, 2006)

Fuu-chan said:
			
		

> i dun see how he can end up with losi they show no intrest in one anohter in the show. I mean all they do is like fight or are annoyed by eachother, i can't stand those two for being a pair >.>



I'm sure with a whole season ahead, the producers can work something out between Clark and Lois. I mean, it's _bound_ to happen sooner or later.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 29, 2006)

yeah, as to why clark didn't care for lana...I can't blame him, that bitch trampled over him last season and betrayed him more and more by going with lex.  I just hope lois gets back in a bikini again..   she's just so damn finnnnnnnnnnnne.

I hope lionel doesn't go evil again, he seems to have reformed.  I think jor-el will return. who else is gonna teach clark in teh ways...i.e. how he did in the movies.

I can't wait for the Justice episode...family type deal.

I think a bruce vs lex stand-off would be bad ass with clark in the waiting; taking a lesson from our man of fear batman.


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2006)

There's a clip of next week's episode "Sneeze" up at the CW. It previews Clark's new super-breath and Oliver Queen(Green Arrow). Just scroll down the side menu and click on Smallville.

I want them to come home with me!!!!


----------



## Brandt (Sep 29, 2006)

Watching the episode over again, I gotta say, Lex (especially when evil) has the best lines. 

"His feelings for you are also strong... They left an _unpleasant_ taste when I consumed his essence."

Lol.


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2006)

whats the theme song cause it gets stuck in my head sometimes...?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 29, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> hell freaking yes...Flash is back...



Amen to that!


----------



## Brandt (Sep 29, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:
			
		

> whats the theme song cause it gets stuck in my head sometimes...?



Save Me by Remy Zero

And speaking of potential League members, I'm surprised _I_ haven't mentioned this yet, but what about Hal Jordan? I mean the League _has_ to have him.  Of course introducing Hal would force one to introduce the Green Lantern Corps and... well things would start getting messy.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:
			
		

> Save Me by Remy Zero
> 
> And speaking of potential League members, I'm surprised _I_ haven't mentioned this yet, but what about Hal Jordan? I mean the League _has_ to have him.  Of course introducing Hal would force one to introduce the Green Lantern Corps and... well things would start getting messy.



Honestly I think that if they were going to introduce a GL is would be Kyle over Hal. For the perposes of the show he would work better IMO. He is younger and he is an artist which is really easy to wright in to the story with Daily Planet connections and stuff. Plus when he first got his ring he had no real connection with the GL core so WB could avoid having to introduce the whole Core concept. Its kinda like how they went with Bart instead of Wally as the Flash, Wally is better known but Bart fits better into the show.


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:
			
		

> Watching the episode over again, I gotta say, Lex (especially when evil) has the best lines.
> 
> "His feelings for you are also strong... They left an _unpleasant_ taste when I consumed his essence."
> 
> Lol.


Yeah, that was good. There were a bunch of really good lines in this ep. My favourites were:

"My father sends his regards."

"If there was a way to save the people you love, wouldn't you risk dying?" 

"Zod does not take orders... he gives them."



> And speaking of potential League members, I'm surprised I haven't mentioned this yet, but what about Hal Jordan? I mean the League has to have him.   Of course introducing Hal would force one to introduce the Green Lantern Corps and... well things would start getting messy.


Smallville's universe has quite a few differences in regards to the normal DCverse(e.g GA being young and founding the Justice League), so introducing Hal but giving him Kyle's status as a lone GL could work well IMO.

Besides, Ollie and Hal teamed up in live action would be badass.


----------



## Brandt (Sep 29, 2006)

I guess there could be an amalgamation of Kyle and Hal. That would be pretty sweet.

And yeah, the quote about Zod giving orders - that too was great.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 30, 2006)

The lois thing has been building since last season. Hell the very first episode shows tehn getting along better.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 30, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> Honestly I think that if they were going to introduce a GL is would be Kyle over Hal. For the perposes of the show he would work better IMO. He is younger and he is an artist which is really easy to wright in to the story with Daily Planet connections and stuff. Plus when he first got his ring he had no real connection with the GL core so WB could avoid having to introduce the whole Core concept. Its kinda like how they went with Bart instead of Wally as the Flash, Wally is better known but Bart fits better into the show.


wait explain that again? How come they didn't go with Wally? And for my second question, has the new season started already? Because the end of last season was like a giant cliff hanger.


----------



## Brandt (Sep 30, 2006)

The sixth season premiered on the 28th.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a hard time thinking of when we saw Green Arrow... refresh my memory, perhaps? 


Also, GL would be nice, but I doubt they would have anything like that. It doesn't "fit" Smallville. Everyone is just a genetic freak, or something easily explained. Like Aquaman.


----------



## delirium (Oct 3, 2006)

^^ In two days.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 3, 2006)

two long days


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah, future episode, I see. I was here racking my brain, because everyone was talking as if we have seen him already...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 3, 2006)

well, you have seen him if uve watched the previews to the next episode, otherwise yeah hes still a mystery...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2006)

Previews, eh?

I forgot to watch those.... now I look like quite the fool.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 3, 2006)

oh well, this thursday, make sure to stay tuned for next weeks


----------



## botoman (Oct 4, 2006)

Dammit, I don't have CW here. Oceanic Cable couldn't get CW on the network or something so I can't watch Smallville


----------



## Leanne (Oct 4, 2006)

I saw the new episode of smallville, it was really awesome!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 4, 2006)

no CW?  I would think it would be on the same channel you had b4..cause for me it's WGN in chicago land...and just has cw shows at night..it's kinda weird.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 5, 2006)

So that was the first appearance of Oliver Queen. I gotta say, the actor might be able to play the part. I'll wait until next week when he plays as the Green Arrow to make a judgement. Anyway, as is customary, favourite line:

*Lionel:* (Referring to Lex) He's been abducted.
*Oliver:* [pause] ... My god.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok now I've seen Green Arrow

New Ability reveals. Super Breath ftw


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 5, 2006)

i missed the ep


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 6, 2006)

I hope so too .

I personally liked the ep for the most part...I was hoping he was gonna freeze something too .  but w/e.  I missed the ending of the episode..I just saw a arrow flying and then hit the area of south america on the "daily planet" globe on their building.


anyone fill me in?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 6, 2006)

Lol, which, the soap opera part or me missing it? Cause both are true.


----------



## delirium (Oct 6, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> I hope so too .
> 
> I personally liked the ep for the most part...I was hoping he was gonna freeze something too .  but w/e.  I missed the ending of the episode..I just saw a arrow flying and then hit the area of south america on the "daily planet" globe on their building.
> 
> ...



One of Ollie's henchmen reports to him what happened at the warehouse and tells him that Lex's powers are definitely gone. He then says that there was also another person there, who had, "different powers." Ollie then tells dude to "go find him." When dude leaves, he turns around, names a coutry, and shoots the arrow toward the DP.

Decent episode all around. Except for that scene where Lois goes and the Kent's house and tells them about the barn door almost hitting her during her jog. The dialogue between characters didn't really flow right. Weird how they also went right back to no romantic developement in the Clois department, while having their recelently trademarked Chlark moments (quite a few actually).

The writers make it harder and harder to like Lana's character with each new episode. This dude turned back time for her and she's acting like a little bitch. And why the hell does she not LEAVE the mansion?! She caught Lex peepin on her?! Wtf is that?


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 6, 2006)

The end of last night's episode made the whole thing. Can't wait until "Justice". The super breath was, I dunno, breath-y ? I like how fantastic they make these simple processes appear. Wonder if Clark can breath fire now using it in conjunction with his heat vision. The two could cancel each other out, but apparently it doesn't have to be cold breath.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 7, 2006)

I bought Season 4 yesterday, now i own seasons 1-4 ...only cost me 30 bucks...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 8, 2006)

I can live w/o their DVDs..unless of course they have sweet sweet shots of erica durance...I'm crushing on her way too hard haha...but can you blame me?


----------



## delirium (Oct 8, 2006)

No. No one can blame you. I like how they always have her in some bikini or otherwise revealing abot 90% of her scenes. She's not a bad Lois either, so that's a plus.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah, she's got that spunk and stubborness of "lois" , the lois in the recent movie was just a bitch..and not very attractive in my opinion.  I would've rather had a black haired lois...but erica durance is fine just how she is w/ her brown/blonde type hair.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 8, 2006)

Erica Durance made me forget about Kristin Kreuk...seriously...with her around who gives a fuck about Lana?


----------



## Ryuuken + (Oct 8, 2006)

am i only on who thinks lana is boring and has become quite unnecessary?


----------



## delirium (Oct 8, 2006)

I used to watch SV for LL and completely forgot about her when Lois came into the picture too. The only use she has now is to find out Clark's secret so she can realize how much of an ass she's been. Then they can finally phaze her out.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2006)

Espada #5 said:
			
		

> am i only on who thinks lana is boring and has become quite unnecessary?


Not at all. I've felt this way about her character for a really long time. I can understand how some people found her interactions with Clark to be cute during the first two seasons or so but after that it's basically been angst and annoyance from her. These days her favourite words are secrets & lies. Personally I'd rather have the producers give Lois more screen time(she's only listed for 13 episodes this season, which sucks).


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 8, 2006)

Cant believe i didn't see this thread before now.....



			
				BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Erica Durance made me forget about Kristin Kreuk...seriously...with her around who gives a fuck about Lana?




Bingo 

Erica Durance is the best thing that ever happened to smallville.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 8, 2006)

i'm excited about the 11th episode, apparantly a bunch of the future "justice league" members will be making a return, to remind you, they are, the flash, aquaman, and cyborg the green arrow and clark will be the other 2.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 8, 2006)

Espada #5 said:
			
		

> am i only on who thinks lana is boring and has become quite unnecessary?



No, you're not the only one. Quite frankly I wouldn't mind seeing her get offed (and boy was I close; if only it had been her instead of Pa Kent). She used to be a pretty interesting character during the first few seasons of Smallville, but now she lost her spot. Aside from Lex's love interest and Clark's girl problem, her time on the show is going to run out. 

Lois is definitely the cooler character. Erica Durance does an awesome job as Lois Lane.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah..I think lana needs to come back as the great friend of clark...she's probably the most trustworthy person in superman arc...besides lois of course.

the reason being ...she keeps clarks secret for her whole life pretty much...(this is off comicbook storyline).  she was tortured and she still keeps it.

I wish they would fix that in the show...she's one of his best friends.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm sure Lana will come back to Clark once Lex goes crazy. And not Zod-crazy, but Lex Luthor-I don't wash my hands because I'm evil-crazy.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 9, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> yeah..I think lana needs to come back as the great friend of clark...she's probably the most trustworthy person in superman arc...besides lois of course.
> 
> the reason being ...she keeps clarks secret for her whole life pretty much...(this is off comicbook storyline).  she was tortured and she still keeps it.
> 
> I wish they would fix that in the show...she's one of his best friends.



I dont like the idea of Lana getting friends with Clark again, cause it takes away "Clois" screentime. and i just think Lana has become a bitch lately


----------



## Arazial (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm also getting pretty annoyed by Lana's character as of late.   When the series started she was one of my favorite characters.   But with the past 2 seasons I really don't care for her character that much.   I'd like to see her get over Lex (not a fan of that story development) and try to get back with Clark.  And we could hopefully see a love triangle with her and Lois over Clark.   But with this time Clark picking Lois (and not because of him wanting to protect Lana) but because he wants to be with Lois more.

I also hope that she eventually finds out his secret, and find out what he had done for her.  It'd be a major wakeup call for her character and we wouldn't have to hear her complain about "secrets" everytime she talks to Clark.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 9, 2006)

Arazial said:
			
		

> I'm also getting pretty annoyed by Lana's character as of late.   When the series started she was one of my favorite characters.   But with the past 2 seasons I really don't care for her character that much.   I'd like to see her get over Lex (not a fan of that story development) and try to get back with Clark.  And we could hopefully see a love triangle with her and Lois over Clark.   But with this time Clark picking Lois (and not because of him wanting to protect Lana) but because he wants to be with Lois more.
> 
> I also hope that she eventually finds out his secret, and find out what he had done for her.  It'd be a major wakeup call for her character and we wouldn't have to hear her complain about "secrets" everytime she talks to Clark.



I'm pretty sick of Clark and Lana's on and off relationship.

It's pretty clear they're not gonna enp up together, so why keep pushing on the same buttons????

Give Clark an new regular to start dating, finding it hard to believe the writers will have a Lois and Clark relationship in the show ever.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, if this is the last season, i hope Pete comes back for a surprise visit....i also want Lana to find out Clarks secret during Lex's true turn to evil...you know, she is still with lex, finds out clarks secret, Lex tries to kill her for the information but she doesnt talk, and Clark ends up saving her...


----------



## Arazial (Oct 9, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sick of Clark and Lana's on and off relationship.
> 
> It's pretty clear they're not gonna enp up together, so why keep pushing on the same buttons????
> 
> Give Clark an new regular to start dating, finding it hard to believe the writers will have a Lois and Clark relationship in the show ever.



I don't want them to have a relationship this time though.  I'd like Lana to find out about Clark and realize all he had done for her.  But that this time it was too late for a relationship between them, and that he's moved on to Lois.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 9, 2006)

I want Clark to throw Lana into the sun...am I the only who feels like that?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, i think we'd all like that, but it wont happen...i also want to know how Chloe will die...and Lionel...


----------



## delirium (Oct 9, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Well, if this is the last season,* i hope Pete comes back for a surprise visi*t....i also want Lana to find out Clarks secret during Lex's true turn to evil...you know, she is still with lex, finds out clarks secret, Lex tries to kill her for the information but she doesnt talk, and Clark ends up saving her...



Can you believe they didn't AT LEAST have him at Pa Kent's funeral? How absurd is that.

Lionel might die. And if he goes back to being evil then all that matters is what episode it happens in. Chloe might actually live though. Except for this season, SV has pretty much been it's own thing seperate from the mythos. There's a chance they could throw a twist and let her stay alive and become Clark's most trusted confidant.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> Chloe might actually live though. Except for this season, SV has pretty much been it's own thing seperate from the mythos. There's a chance they could throw a twist and let her stay alive and become Clark's most trusted confidant.


I'm kind of torn on whether or not Chloe should live. She is an interesting character but as of late she seems to be becoming more of a Mary Stu who's taking over roles from other characters. That and I am pretty annoyed with her fandom and some of their theories/beliefs. Did you know that there are a lot of people out there who think that Chloe will become the Iconic Lois Lane of the Smallville Universe(by taking her name) while the actual character disappears altogether? It's ridiculous.


----------



## delirium (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm all for Chloe staying alive 'til the end. I think she's a real dop actress (or at least does a really good job on the show). I especially loved that scene where her and Clark are faking the mugging to try and get that fake Batman chick out. That scene was hilarious.

Her replacing Lois is pretty ridiculous though. Probably because of that time she took Lois' name to submit an article into the DP without having to reveal her name and showing the connection between her and Lionel. Couple that with the horde of Chlakers out there. Gotta admit though, their scenes (especially as of late) are really good. Last wees episode should dispell that theory though since Lois is starting to gain some interest in journalism.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah, it'd be retarded for her to replace Lois...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 12, 2006)

Clark's all alone. 

and Oliver dressing up as Robin Hood at Lex's ball. xD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 12, 2006)

I dont know if they wanted robin hood or the original costume for Green Arrow outta that...but it was cool nonetheless, and Erica looked smoking tonight


----------



## Brandt (Oct 12, 2006)

Well it's official: the actor for Oliver Queen has the role down pat. It was awesome how he showed up dressed like the comic version Green Arrow (or it could have been Robin Hood, but they look alike anyway ).


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 12, 2006)

Well yea, he did great on Passions, why not on any other show?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 12, 2006)

i dont know, he seems a bit too wooden for me, but not bad...just not as good as he could be...


----------



## Brandt (Oct 12, 2006)

I guess he just needs to warm up to the character first. He did pretty well as Aquaman. And speaking of Aquaman, we need the series Aquaman to restart so Gloria's actress can return. She's mighty fine.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 12, 2006)

uhm..u guys must b blind...aquaman was a different dude , than green arrow is....jeez.

anyways..lois was boobilicious in this episode..   props to the dresser/organizer of teh show 

i guess this season will be a confrontation of the 5 left over criminals that escaped from teh phantom zone.

chloe is turning into a horny little vixen haha.

I was pissed at Queen, for not hitting the can...gd missing a sweet chance to lock it with lois.. wuss....trying to be all caring and shit.



good ep, liked how the costumes fit everyone.(lex=alexander the great)


----------



## Personal Jesus (Oct 13, 2006)

Decent episode.

-Gloria was a cool villain, if only for the fact that she was basically a Poison Ivy clone.

-Interesting how Gloria's vines were actually able to hurt Clark -- it seems Phantom Zone villains can actually do _real_ damage to him. Which disproves his theory that the Phantom Zone had binded his powers -- no, Clark, those guys really _were_ kicking your ass left and right.

-I know I wasn't the only one who said, "_FINALLY._" when Lana admitted that she's been blaming her problems on everyone else. Now all they need is put it a step further -- have her discover Clark's power and realize what a bitch she's been to the poor bastard all this time.

-The ending scenes were damn sad. Lex and Lana are getting ready to sex each other up, while Clark is alone in his barn, playing with his.. balls. At the same time, Chloe and Jimmy are probably making out, while Lois is soaking her panties just from the prospect of going out with Oliver Queen again. And Alicia is still dead. Damn.. it sucks ass to be Clark right now.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 13, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> uhm..u guys must b blind...aquaman was a different dude , than green arrow is....jeez.
> 
> anyways..lois was boobilicious in this episode..   props to the dresser/organizer of teh show
> 
> ...




Aquaman in Smallville was played by a different dude, BUT the Pilot for the Aquaman series used the Green arrow in Smallville...


also, I just rewatched the episode Run, and it is by far the best fucking episode ever...Flash for LIFE! Cannot fucking wait till JUSTICE!


----------



## Brandt (Oct 13, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> uhm..u guys must b blind...aquaman was a different dude , than green arrow is....jeez.



I was referring to the Aquaman Pilot, not the Aquaman in Smallville.

Anyway I've just been thinking about the part where Oliver mentions "the gang". I wonder who's part of the gang. You think Bruce Wayne might be part of it? I mean what do all these guys all have in common? Wealthy families and a big enterprise. Sure Bruce is probably supposed to be traveling around the world and doing something, but I'm sure they can change it a bit.

They said no Batman, but I didn't hear anything about no Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 13, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:
			
		

> I was referring to the Aquaman Pilot, not the Aquaman in Smallville.
> 
> Anyway I've just been thinking about the part where Oliver mentions "the gang". I wonder who's part of the gang. You think Bruce Wayne might be part of it? I mean what do all these guys all have in common? Wealthy families and a big enterprise. Sure Bruce is probably supposed to be traveling around the world and doing something, but I'm sure they can change it a bit.
> 
> They said no Batman, but I didn't hear anything about no Bruce Wayne.



I really really really hope they dont bring in Bruce Wayne.

Cause then you'll get that same regular Lois X random Justice League Member again.


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 13, 2006)

I still can't believe that they are making an aqua man, I hope they don't start messing up all favourite super heroes so that the TV companies can feed their greed! And, there is nothing wrong with bringing in bruce wayne. It would make it intresting.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 13, 2006)

The Aquaman series never took off. There was only a pilot and that was it.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 13, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:
			
		

> *The Aquaman series never took off.* There was only a pilot and that was it.




Thank god.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 13, 2006)

In all respect, the Aquaman Pilot was pretty good IMO. Who knows where it might have gone. Maybe they'll start it again once Smallville is done.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 13, 2006)

Hope not, it really wasnt that good, now what id love to be seeing is some Bart Aleen Flash series  more Wally West would be cool tohugh...he could be the kids mentor in the flash series


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 16, 2006)

I feel bad for Clark everyone is having sex and enjoying their life except him. He has no one. Clark doesnt even have a job. Lana is set but a slut but still set. Chloe has a job that she likes and her and Jimmy are knocking the boots. Lois is just beautiful, a bitch, but beautiful she can get anything she ever wanted.  Even Clarks mom is getting it on with Lionel. I know she got tickets for two at the Charity Ball I know that it was for her and Lionel. Clark is just stupid. WTF I am so dense I was like Oh Shit its Poison Ivy. I really feel bad for Clark this season he doesnt even seem like the main character anymore. His character is not developing. It seems like they focusing on everyone else but him and making him look all emo and depressed throughout the episode and at the end. I actually am just interesting to see the drama that goes on in Smallvile just so much. The Super Hero aspect is like fading. Its like 90210 but with a Freaky X-File twist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2006)

Clark seems to be getting killed or harmed by random shit all over the place, lately. It's quite disappointing. "Oh I'm not human, therefore I can kill you easy with plants, lol!".

Gimme a break.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 16, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> uhm..u guys must b blind...aquaman was a different dude , than green arrow is....jeez.
> 
> anyways..lois was boobilicious in this episode..   props to the dresser/organizer of teh show
> 
> ...




He did hit the can lol 


Though i wish smallville was able to have an episode for the big three of DC. Who would play a good wonderwoman btw?



> I feel bad for Clark everyone is having sex and enjoying their life except him. He has no one. Clark doesnt even have a job. Lana is set but a slut but still set. Chloe has a job that she likes and her and Jimmy are knocking the boots. Lois is just beautiful, a bitch, but beautiful she can get anything she ever wanted. Even Clarks mom is getting it on with Lionel. I know she got tickets for two at the Charity Ball I know that it was for her and Lionel. Clark is just stupid. WTF I am so dense I was like Oh Shit its Poison Ivy. I really feel bad for Clark this season he doesnt even seem like the main character anymore. His character is not developing. It seems like they focusing on everyone else but him and making him look all emo and depressed throughout the episode and at the end. I actually am just interesting to see the drama that goes on in Smallvile just so much. The Super Hero aspect is like fading. Its like 90210 but with a Freaky X-File twist



Technically whats happening would be the most realistic aproach to the show. Clark isn't human he also has responisbilitys to look after the PZ villains. He has duties that at times will conflict with what he wants to do.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 16, 2006)

Well he did hit the can "technically" cause u see the cap top thing swinging on the arrow, but he didn't hit the can to visually see it clearly...shit with a fine ass girl like lois , I wouldn't give a shit about being "nice"..well my emo side would...I'd hit it and then be like "I would rather you want to kiss me and not have it as a prize" ...see that's smooth right? ladies any?  gimme feedback.

as for teh PZ villians..it's expected they'd be able to harm clark, but not in the way to penetrate his forcefield (they actually emphasized it in the movie "superman:returns")...so I thought that was  bullshit.  1 down 5 more to go I believe...where did Zod go by the way?  I know he ripped outta lex, but after that, did he go back into the PZ?

I can't believe lana still wants to be with lex, after she found out he was recording her in her room.


----------



## Detective (Oct 16, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Clark seems to be getting killed or harmed by random shit all over the place, lately. It's quite disappointing. "Oh I'm not human, therefore I can kill you easy with plants, lol!".
> 
> Gimme a break.


If it's any consolation, it looks like Clark's going to beat the shit out of Green Arrow(I know he's not super powered but the dude look so pwned when he tried to punch Clark only to get tossed like a caesar salad  ) in this week's episode(now whether this is because he's dating Lois, got her kidnapped or both, I don't know). The full preview for the ep is up at the CW in the video section.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 16, 2006)

Arashi said:


> If it's any consolation, it looks like Clark's going to beat the shit out of Green Arrow(I know he's not super powered but the dude look so pwned when he tried to punch Clark only to get tossed like a caesar salad  ) in this week's episode(now whether this is because he's dating Lois, got her kidnapped or both, I don't know). The full preview for the ep is up at the CW in the video section.



Thanks for the info. Tossed like a caeser salad priceless.

I have to say Green Arrows Costume looks bad ass.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't know, i dont like the hood, id rathe him just have like the Robin mask with no hood...


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 16, 2006)

He would look pretty funny walking around like that at night a Robin Hood. I would flame his ass. I may get my ass kicked but I would do it laughing at him. At least in the show he looked like a fusion between the Green Power Ranger/Jin from Tekken/Reptile from MK.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2006)

Arashi said:


> If it's any consolation, it looks like Clark's going to beat the shit out of Green Arrow(I know he's not super powered but the dude look so pwned when he tried to punch Clark only to get tossed like a caesar salad  ) in this week's episode(now whether this is because he's dating Lois, got her kidnapped or both, I don't know). The full preview for the ep is up at the CW in the video section.


 
It's no real consolation, as his arrows are probably made out of "meteor rock", OR there will be kryptonite somewhere in the vicinity, which will weaken Clark, and then he will get his ass kicked.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 16, 2006)

^Thats the likely thing that will happen. his wooden arrows could be made out of that same plant that hurts Clark. Clarks Vulnerability gets tested almost like every episode.


----------



## delirium (Oct 16, 2006)

Haha.. You gotta love how everyone in Smallville carries around extra Kryptonite in their bag, just in case.


----------



## Detective (Oct 16, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's no real consolation, as his arrows are probably made out of "meteor rock", OR there will be kryptonite somewhere in the vicinity, which will weaken Clark, and then he will get his ass kicked.


From what I could gather from the CW preview and the alternate preview aired here up here in Toronto yesterday, there is no Kryptonite around. IIRC, after GA gets trashed around by Clark, he shoots an arrow at Clark's chest(which logically seems to be the broken arrow Clark's holding when he confronts GA again on his bike about Lois). That and this is their first meeting, so Oliver wouldn't know what Kryptonite does to Clark. And I don't think he wants to make an enemy anyways since he's looking for people to recruit into the JL. There's a voice over line of OQ saying something along the lines of "I can't even begin to comprehend the amazing powers you have."



Nice Gai said:


> He would look pretty funny walking around like that at night a Robin Hood. I would flame his ass. I may get my ass kicked but I would do it laughing at him. At least in the show he looked like a fusion between the Green Power Ranger/Jin from Tekken/Reptile from MK.


Lois actually takes a shot at his costume by saying "Does the sense of humour come with the costume?"  

I think the situation with her is going to be like the World's Finest TAS(by Bruce Timm and Paul Dini) where she dated Bruce for a little while but dumped him after finding out he's Batman.



Del Earium said:


> Haha.. You gotta love how everyone in Smallville carries around extra Kryptonite in their bag, just in case.


Batman's not gonna like people ripping his style.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 16, 2006)

It's like everybody knows there's this guy in town that happens to be allergic to meteor rock/kryptonite. Carry a kilogram or two just to be safe.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 16, 2006)

Lex is the dealer most def. The even used that stuff in their cars. Hey dude I got that "nite" its the bomb son it will get you high. Oh gawd I see Smallville crack episode with kryptonite. Have they already done that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2006)

I sure hope there isn't any K involved. I mean, it's not like the stuff is constantly raining from the sky, but somehow, someway, everyone Clark meets has it.

And what's the deal with it giving humans special abilities? WHAT'S THE DEAL?!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 17, 2006)

Because he needed to have Rogues that werent apart of the Superman continuity...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2006)

Still pretty gay.


----------



## delirium (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah it is. It's suppose to actually make you sick the way it made Lex sick in the mythos from having it on his finger all the time. Well.. I guess they did get it right with Lana though. *ZING!*


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 17, 2006)

I like Green Arrow's hood. Leave the guy alone.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 17, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> I like Green Arrow's hood. Leave the guy alone.



He looks pimp. Oh WTF I didnt even realize you quoted me in your sig. I feel loved.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 17, 2006)

If I wasn't in a classroom, I would've fell on the floor dying of laughter. I had to quote that. It's classic.lol )


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 18, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> I can't believe lana still wants to be with lex, after she found out he was recording her in her room.



That's because she's recently declared her major in the field of "Filthy Slutty Bitch Who Needs To Get Her Mind Right"


----------



## Trash Bear (Oct 18, 2006)

Seriously Lana is by far the most irritating and annoying character thats ever been on the show. So you can't be with Clark, because he keeps secrets, but LEX is perfectly fine, yeah he doesn't have any secrets from her, he's a bastion of honesty . She used to get a pass from me, because she is smoking hot, but damn nowadays it's like lets hurry this up to get the Lois/Chloe scenes.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 18, 2006)

I think it is time for Clark to give her a Kryptonian Bitch Slap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2006)

I think so, too. Clark needs to knock some sense into that whore!


----------



## Detective (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> I think it is time for Clark to give her a Kryptonian Bitch Slap *into the Sun.*



There, much better.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 18, 2006)

Arashi said:


> There, much better.



Oh thank you I totally forgot to add that my mistake. Clark is def like WTF you get mad at me but you have been bitching with Lex for like for like 5 years. Clark  keeps giving her the WTF look. I wanna see Clark and Lana Kiss and Lex walk in. How the hell you going to have sex with Lex and not give it up to Clark. Money buys Hos.


----------



## Detective (Oct 18, 2006)

If the Smallville Lex was as smart as his comic book counterpart, he should get his company to make Kryptonite into a body lotion of some sort. Then be like Willie from the Simpsons when he asked Lunch Lady Doris to grease him up. I'm sure Lana wouldn't have any objections to oiling Lex up like a Spartan since she basically lost any sense of dignity she had when she did the nasty with him last week. Now whenever Clark would come around, he'd make himself look like the idiot he was in Season 1 whenever he was around Lana's necklace.

... The only downside I could see is that prolonged human exposure to Kryptonite causes loss of body parts. But it's okay since Lex has enough money to compensate.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 18, 2006)

I still remember Clark dropping to his knees when he saw Lana I was laughing so hard. What a loser? It is not his fault but it was so funny. He should really stopped trying to talk to her. I still cant believe Lana had sex with Lex. Remind me of the song Dont have sex with your ex. I know this is a show but Lana has kissed a lot of guys in smallville.Then in Eurotrip she was a Ho. She is losing her image. I will still hit that though.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 18, 2006)

You guys are downplaying Lana, but you know that if it were you guys fucking her, you wouldn't be complaining. I just think you guys are mad that she did it with Lex and not you guys.lol And also, yea, Eurotrip, definitely a ho.


----------



## Detective (Oct 18, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> You guys are downplaying Lana, but you know that if it were you guys fucking her, you wouldn't be complaining. I just think you guys are made that she did it with Lex and not you guys.lol And also, yea, Eurotrip, definitely a ho.


LOL Heh, no I just really dislike her character and was never into Kristin Kreuk(I actually feel sorry for her because of the shitty writing they give her). Erica Durance, hell yeah, but Kristin, no. That actress who played Raya in the Season Premiere was hot too, it's a good thing she's coming back soon.

On another note, Lana doing it with Lex is kind of funny cause you know he'll rub it in Clark's face. Probably send him a videotape too.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 18, 2006)

do you guys keep forgetting that Clark took Lana's virginity in Season 5?


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 18, 2006)

Woah Woah did they actually do it? Clark is a good boy. He still acts like a Virgin. I couldnt remember if they did or not but doesnt that make her a bigger ho. She really messing with Clarks mind. She killing the poor dude. I can see Clark walking into Luther Mansion and seeing Lex wacking off to him and Lana on like 9 screens then Clark starts running around the world crying. I seriously see Lana cheating on Lex with Clark one ep.

dimezanime- Well if I was fucking Lana it wouldnt be prob at all.


----------



## delirium (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, they did it after Clark lost his powers for a while. Then it became a problem when he got them back, and he was scared he'd rip her in two... literally.

Now that I think about it.. that would be a damn scene.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2006)

I had electronic sex with Lana one night, I looked at these fake nudes of her, and got this sex toy, well... I'll save that for the bath house.

Anyway, I'm so over Lana. She's ugly already.


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 18, 2006)

It seems like they are going to bring back quite a few of the too be super heroes which made their appearance in earlier seasons. I'm quite excited about that. Though I just realized that smallville has made clark seem like a really idiot unlike the clark kent that we know from the superman movies.


----------



## delirium (Oct 18, 2006)

That's what makes it so great.  It's not _really_ Superman. Just another TV drama using a Superman guise. It's hilarious.

But yeah, episode 11, "Justice". Should be a good one. I think tomorrow should be good too. I like the good he wears. That's pimp status.


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 18, 2006)

HaremWarrior said:


> It seems like they are going to bring back quite a few of the too be super heroes which made their appearance in earlier seasons. I'm quite excited about that. Though I just realized that smallville has made clark seem like a really idiot unlike the clark kent that we know from the superman movies.



Tends to happen when you recycle someone's character development, which pretty much happened with the entire cast. There's so muc hwrong with this show yet I keep watching...


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 18, 2006)

Who's that woman with the vines?


----------



## Detective (Oct 18, 2006)

Air said:


> Who's that woman with the vines?


Apparently she's one of the Phantom Zone prisoners who escaped when Clark came back to Earth. I really want to know what the hell the writers were thinking when they made a cheap Poison Ivy ripoff who despite impaling and tossing Clark around, got offed in like 5 seconds when he got "serious".


----------



## delirium (Oct 18, 2006)

They had to fit room in for some Lexana action.


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 18, 2006)

He killed her so lamely.....and yeah I thought she was Poison Ivy too. but I thought see was a Batman villan...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 19, 2006)

Argh, I have to miss tonights episode ...i have to go to a school play, maybe i can sneak out in time


----------



## Ash (Oct 19, 2006)

Hehe. The one ring to rule them all.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG what a tight ep. I love the ending. The show seems like it is coming towards an end. JL aspects are coming into play early. Green Arrow is totally stealing the show for me now.


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm liking Green Arrow so far. I realize why they chose shades over a domino mask and the hood over the fairy cap, but still... Pretty cool so far with the different kinds of bows; usually he just sticks wiht the long ones. I liked how the confrontation with Clark went down. Junior Lifeguard Association here we come !

Unfortunately this episode featured Lana as a, of all things, criminal mastermind ? Keep in mind that I have nothing against the character; however it doesn't seem like she can ever be anything independent of Clark or Lex. She's not growing as much as just moving left, because the left(handed) side is evil.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah, Lana going all "blackmail-evil" is pretty out of character for her. Although, the way it was set up by Lex, I'm wondering how things will turn out once Lana finds out.

That being said, I'll move on to the more interesting parts of the episode. The whole thing between Ollie and Clark is pretty cool. Green Arrow's version of justice vs. Superman's version of justice. Although Green Arrow's secret ID voice has to drop.  It seemed... odd. 

Next episode looks pretty good, though, judging from the preview.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 19, 2006)

*This episode was pretty good. 

If I were the guy in the elevator, I would've given her the backhand a good couple of times. Show her who's boss. 

And The arrow hitting the bullet was pure [insert word here] *


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yea, tonight's episode was really good. Though I gotta say, they made Green Arrow alittle too similar to Batman. I'm talking more on the costume side, not the whole rich, parents died, secret second life, and etc. I mean in this episode we had the voice distorter (or whatever you call it, but it actually sounded like Bruce from the cartoons, accept the new one that's on KidsWB), the background ominous or dark music everytime GA was around or doing something, the entrance and exist manuvers (sp), and even the superhero romance with Lois Lane??? Actually, now that I think about it, Comic wise, the only difference between Batman (Bruce) and Green Arrow (Oliver) is that one has black hair and the other is blonde, the other wears black and the other wears green for their color theme, and one only steals from the rich to give to the poor (on occasions Batman would do that). I mean, the rich lifestyle, secret second life, gadjects, hi-tech weapons; GreenArrow is considered to be the Batman to Clark even before Bruce is introduced. (?? Actually, now that I think about it, Clark sure seems to find himself friends with rich people, including Lex.) Also there is the whole financial supporting of the JL, and let's see, oh yea, their own little cave/closet for their hideout, in their mansion. There could be more, but I'm tired.lol


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 19, 2006)

The ending was good. I'm looking foward to the " Justice " Episode. Green Arrow's character is great.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 19, 2006)

Definitely. We don't get Batman but seeing as how they're playing GA, I don't mind him at all. Ollie will act as Clark's opposite, and even though they have the same goals, they're methods are mostly at odds with one another.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:


> Definitely. We don't get Batman but seeing as how they're playing GA, I don't mind him at all. Ollie will act as Clark's opposite, and even though they have the same goals, they're methods are mostly at odds with one another.



Exactly, can you say Batman? But yea, didn't I say that the actor for GA would be great? I liked his acting on Passions, even though the writers are killing the show with the repetitive themes. Just because I am a black male at the age of 17, doesn't mean I can't watch soap operas!


----------



## delirium (Oct 20, 2006)

Entertaining episode.

So, Lionel, good or bad? Any takers? 

After having lost Jor-El from his body, but still being able to translate Kypronian and seeing that the sribbled words meant "POWER". What is he really after? And what was with the whole "act" he put on for Lana and how Lionel and Lex were somehow in cahoots throughout the whole thing? Plus the look on his face when Lex threw that line about him actually believing himself to be good from all the effort he's tried to make the Kents (especially Martha) believe that he is. And what if he's not?

Lana was supremely out of character, and yet.. Something tells me that now, if she were to find out Clark's secret, she'll blame him for all the drama she's been through. And being the emo bitch Clark is on this show, he's likely to believe her, too.

Lois wasn't unconcious and therefore wasn't the cause of her not finding out either Ollie's or Clark's secret. So that was a plus.

Seems we're getting closer to Clark accepting the super hero role as well. "Justice" should be great, just 'casue I wanna see Bart again. "Flash" was such a cool episode.

Can't comment on the prewview. I think I missed it since nothing is registering in my head right now. I can always check KS though.

EDIT: Oh wait. now I remember. There was some flashback action and either Ollie or Lex accidentally kills someone during their boarding school days. Can't really say whether it looks good or not, guess we'll have to see.


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2006)

What was up with Chloe tonight(and for the past couple of episodes) in regards to her relationship with Lois? Seems like she can't handle the fact that Lois's interest in journalism is continuing to grow. That whole thing that she did with the information she withheld was seriously messed up. -_-

Oh well, we all know which one of them actually lasts as a reporter in the end. And her last name isn't Sullivan.

EDIT: On another note, Clark was a cool, calm and collected mofo in this ep. He did some investigating, took names and kicked ass. I like his introduction to Oliver and how they interacted. Really good super hero chemistry.


----------



## delirium (Oct 20, 2006)

He actually was prety calm and collected, wasn't he? But yeah, their interaction was pretty good and also seems to be doing some good for Clark in the super hero department. After all those times someone has said to him he could be doing great things with his powers (instead of just saving the same three people all the time), it's starting to settle that he could move on to the world. And Ollie was the one who put it into him.

The blow of Chloe witholding information was softened by Clark covering for Ollie. But if she would have found out his true identity, and then put it into the DP.. THAT would have been messed up since that would have been a HUGE story.

But you gotta admit, what she did was understandable. Chloe's livin her dream and if it's a story that'll get her on the front page by line. :/


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 20, 2006)

Lol, Clark and his emo bitch ass. Good one Del. But you know guys, aren't we getting alittle ahead of ourselves? I mean with the episode "Justice", we having such hopes, it won't be a surprise if the writers let us down. This has happened before...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 20, 2006)

Bart Allen's episode was called "Run" not "Flash".

Sorry just needed to tell you...Justice should be a good ep but dimez is right, lets not get carried away  with it .


----------



## delirium (Oct 20, 2006)

No way. I'm going to have my expectations up on top of Mt. Everest. So when it finally DOES kick ass. It'll be that much sweeter.

Costumes would be cool as hell though. Minus Clark of course. If he puts on the cape, the show is over. But hey, Ollie gets his?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 20, 2006)

it'd be sweet if bart showed up in an Impulse/Kid Flash outfit...


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 20, 2006)

Man they will probably have some cracked out costume. Green Arrow already wants to get Clark out there. I know Clark is like damn thats a tight outfit I need to get me one. I hope Clark does not bust out in his traditional outift for 2 reasons:

1. He would look Gay

2. Look at their society its close to ours. He is not going to wear that in public. GA got a makeover so maybe clark will too.

Reason why Clark is a dumbass:
He walks up into lock down security places unmasked for like 6 seasons come on Clark how big of an idiot are you.

If Lionel is cool with Lex then I am wondering if he has slipped about Clark.I think Lionel is using Clark for something big.


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 20, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:


> it'd be sweet if bart showed up in an Impulse/Kid Flash outfit...



Please no Kid Flash, all of that yellow...? No; there are just some things bets left in the comics. Although Bart and Oliver are really the only ones among the four that have costumes. Victor can't really change his appearance unless he somehow ended up with an "upgrade", which doesn't seem like something he'd want and AC, well, I guess it depends on which Aquaman he is patterned after in terms of appearance. Of course, I imagine that they'll be making their own modifications if they were to go down this route. With Clark I supposed they could always cheat and have him dress as one of Superboy/Kon-El's incarnations.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 20, 2006)

That's why i put the dahs there, but i like Kid Flash's costume...

anywho, a sweet scene for me for Justice would be Oliver coming in and being like

"Clark, you need a costume otherwise you'll get seen." *hands him one of his masks*

Clark: "Greens not really my color, can you paint it blue/red?"

it'd be an hilarious scene to me ...


----------



## delirium (Oct 20, 2006)

That's actually pretty good. I like that.

I mean, he should realize by now that he needs a costume from all the close calls he's run into.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 20, 2006)

He made need some mask or something, but I have a feeling whenever they do the series finale..we'll see him in his attire. yay for gay looking spandex(sp).

I dunno, I think he could pull it off, and doesn't matter that it's in our day and age, the comics take place gradually over the years in futuristic type cities...I mean they keep changing times in the comics, but costumes stay the same.

If clark does wear something new, I just hope at least it has a cape on it.  

I was thinking that line ollie said at the end was gonna go somewhere else like this "when you're ready to do something about that, come see me(my part next)...and I'll get you hooked up with a P.H.A.T costume. 


hahahaha

@dimez..yes it does mean you can't watch soaps..haha..but then again I keep watching soaps at the gyms' tv, cause I get bored and they have stationary TVs and channels...so I'm stuck..

chloe did seem more odd, but journalist aren't about sharing, sheesh.
and of course we know chloe won't be the top reporter...I hope they make some kinda explaination for that, cause I don't want it to be a lame thing like she dies, or loses the ability to write.

wtf is wrong with lois, she's mad at green arrow cause , on some side note she was captured cause she might've known where he was.

I could understand if it was he that did the kidnapping, but she knew it wasn't and still mad at him for that.  makes no sense to me.

she said something like "yes, but it because of you"...
don't see a reason to get mad at a guy that rescued her and didn't even try to endanger her...she did that all by herself , by writing that article.

but she was still hot..so I can look past it ..FOR NOW(haha).

lana was boring as usual, her characters development was pretty much over in h.s., I just thought they would've made it known to her that clark has powers..b4 h.s. ended.  but they didn't go the route of the cartoon or comics.

I hope Bruce shows up b4 the series ends, it's just not right. haha.  He can show up lex, and then instill some dark knight knowledge on clark b4 he leaves.

why is it out of all the rich kids that lost their parents..that lex is the only real "evil" one.

green is pretty good, but has a bruce wayne outlook
bruce wayne= is dark, but deals out justice.
and I dunno if lionel ever existed in the comics..cause first time I've ever heard lex having a dad was in this show.

and clark loses both his dads, and turns out to be the kindest .....guess the lack of mother changes the others heh.

wonder what clark would've done without martha.  *day dreams*


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> Man they will probably have some cracked out costume. Green Arrow already wants to get Clark out there. I know Clark is like damn thats a tight outfit I need to get me one. I hope Clark does not bust out in his traditional outift for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. He would look Gay
> 
> ...



IMO if Smallville needs a modernized version of the Superman suit to appeal to the viewers, they could easily customize and make alterations to the Superman Godfall costume.



Simply replace the black with a dark blue and add a few original touches here and there.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 20, 2006)

The "Godfall" costume was pretty kick ass (glad they have it as an alternate in Justice League Heroes), but Smallville is all about no-costume-Superman. Of course, I wouldn't mind him with a costume of sorts if it came to that. Ollie could be like, "Here's something to wear so you don't get ID'd."


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 21, 2006)

Just watched the episode, loved it...


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 21, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:


> The "Godfall" costume was pretty kick ass (glad they have it as an alternate in Justice League Heroes), but Smallville is all about no-costume-Superman. Of course, I wouldn't mind him with a costume of sorts if it came to that. Ollie could be like, "Here's something to wear so you don't get ID'd."



Maybe he can wear glasses.


----------



## delirium (Oct 21, 2006)

They did the glasses thing for what, one episode? It'd be nice to see it again.


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2006)

Hat Hair said:


> Maybe he can wear glasses.


That sort of logic is far too advanced for the writers of Smallville.  

If he can't wear a costume or wear glasses yet, maybe Clark could vibrate his face like he did in the comics so if someone happens to take a picture of him/get him on tape, then his image would be all blurred.

There's another thing that's been bugging me about how Clark's going to keep his identity secret, and that's the way his body will look when he puts on the suit in the future. In various Superman incarnations, aside from the glasses, Clark acts either clumsy, wears loose clothing to hide his build/posture, or both, so people can't tell the difference. And if any of you remember the Lois & Clark TV series, there was a comment about how his mom made the suit so people won't pay attention to his face. Now all of this is a very smart way to hide a secret identity but it's been pretty much blown to hell since the first episode of Season 4 when Lois found Clark naked in that field. She's seen him without glasses and without anything else, so how are they gonna explain her not knowing who Superman is? Mindwipes? Jor-El altering memories?

Lex is another matter altogether...

EDIT: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy Turpentine Batman!



			
				Scarlett @DTS.com said:
			
		

> There is speculation about the highly anticipated upcoming _*Smallville*_ episode titled “_Justice_”. There have been reports that Clark Kent’s () future Justice League colleagues will be joining him in Smallville, including the Flash, Aquaman, Cyborg, and Green Arrow.
> 
> Could Batman be among them too? According to *Hollywood North Report*, that could be a possibility:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 21, 2006)

As already mentioned, Green Arrow already seems to be playing the rich, kind-hearted billionare playboy with shady methods role. That's not to say Batman wouldn't have anything to offer, but, I dunno, if this becomes the "Batman" episode I'd be a little worried about the episodes focus.


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 21, 2006)

Id rather have batman come to smallville instead of green arrow, a character named Bruce Wayne was supposed to be on last season, but that was changed for some gay reason, batman would be so get the show so much viewers.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 22, 2006)

GREEN ARROW IS HOTT 
SOrry it was random, i was just reading previous posts and they should modernize his costume(if he ever gets one). This is the new superman and needs alittle modern day stuff...I"M so glad I found this thread


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 22, 2006)

just make it look like the Superman Returns Costume...honestly that was modern enough...


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey guys, check out the WWE.com mainpage, they put up some images of Batista from the upcoming episode "Static". Damn, the guy is a freaking tank. Should be an insane fight between him and Clark.

EDIT:

BTW, just in case you can't access the site for whatever reason:

Static 1
Static 2
Static 3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2006)

Arashi said:


> Hey guys, check out the WWE.com mainpage, they put up some images of Batista from the upcoming episode "Static". Damn, the guy is a freaking tank. Should be an insane fight between him and Clark.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


 
It has the makings of a great fight. IF Clark fights him.  

I hope we don't see another episode of Clark getting his ass handled, not fighting back much, and being saved by Chloe, Lana, Lex, Lionel, or Lois.


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Oct 25, 2006)

Smallville is the best show i have ever seen! I will watch this to the end!


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 25, 2006)

Smallville is on tonight I sooooooooo can't wait...


----------



## Brandt (Oct 25, 2006)

Tonight? You mean _tomorow_?  Smallville airs on Thursday nights.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 25, 2006)

GAH my bad~
I was thinking of another show, that I'm like Happy about


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 25, 2006)

Of course Clark will get his ass handed to him. I really never seen Superman in general learn how to fight until Justice Leage. Clark cannot fight point blank. If he puts on his former red ring he can kick some ass. I am just waiting on that Justice Ep this season.


----------



## delirium (Oct 25, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> It has the makings of a great fight. IF Clark fights him.
> 
> I hope we don't see another episode of Clark getting his ass handled, not fighting back much, and being saved by Chloe, Lana, Lex, Lionel, or Lois.



Or he gets his ass handed through most of the fight, and in one move completely turns the tables (Fake Ivy, Super Lex anyone?)


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 25, 2006)

He does get his ass handed to him, but he's still not sure about the 'hero' thing yet!(i'm talking about Clark in smallville not when he's already superman)
He needs to learn more, and ya when he's superman he still gets owned, but that means he's not perfect.


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 25, 2006)

Y'know, I never really noticed. Not that he doesn't get owned a lot, but there have also been quite a few episodes where the actual confrontation the episode leads up to ends when Clark wants it to. I think they've done a decent job of managing his abilities. This is actually one of those times I think he could plausibly get beaten. At least as long as he forgets that he has heat vision and super breath.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2006)

Hat Hair said:


> Y'know, I never really noticed. Not that he doesn't get owned a lot, but there have also been quite a few episodes where the actual confrontation the episode leads up to ends when Clark wants it to. I think they've done a decent job of managing his abilities. This is actually one of those times I think he could plausibly get beaten. At least as long as he forgets that he has heat vision and super breath.


Yeah, I noticed that as well. I think this season, unlike others before it and especially season 5, is really going to be about Superman-In-Training. I'm like the rest of you in regards to hating when someone else(see: SuperChloe) basically has to bail Clark out of a jam, but aside from that stupid thing in Wither with the tazer, Clark really has been a lot more independant and stronger with the use of his powers.

As for whether they'll cop out with the fight against Batista, I don't think so. I know that Smallville doesn't exactly have the best track record, but logically this scenario is really something that they can't fuck up(they'll look like idiots if they can get such a big name superstar and make him last like 2 min, so the fight will IMO be well done, unlike the Poison Ivy ripoff). CW has been trying to increase their viewership and fanbase since starting up and if they can get a great relationship going with the WWE, they could get a huge boost with characters who actually look like they could open up large amounts of ass kicking. Batista's pretty much already said what he'd like to happen:



> The Animal tames 'Smallville'
> By Kara A. Medalis
> October 25, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 26, 2006)

Maybe Batista whoops his ass first then Clark comes back for vegence. Its clear that Clark is strong but he cant fight. He needs to take private Karate lessons.


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> Its clear that Clark is strong but he cant fight. He needs to take private Karate lessons.


That's true. But just because he doesn't know technical combat yet, doesn't mean he can't all out brawl/street fight with raw power. Batista's almost guranteed to pull off his signature moves in "Static", so we may see Clark finally starting to equalize with a combination of speed, strength & heat vision/super breath in order to compensate for lack of skill.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 26, 2006)

I am really hoping for the best but if Green Arrow saves his ass than will do it for me with repping Clark. I am anxious to see what happens between Lex and Oliver.


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> I am really hoping for the best but if Green Arrow saves his ass than will do it for me with repping Clark. I am anxious to see what happens between Lex and Oliver.


Yeah I can understand being optimistic up to a certain point as well. As for GA saving Clark in "Static", he won't because he's not listed to appear in the episode.  

In regards to Ollie and Lex fighting, the previews for tonight's episode showed them fighting in what I believe was Oliver's clocktower. However, what I hope will happen is Lois & Lana getting physical(no real reason is needed really) with their clothing becoming a casualty of war. 

BTW, did any of you guys check out Erica Durance's new workout video? There are no words... 0___0


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 26, 2006)

OMG finally what we all been waiting for through out comic history for Lois and Lana to fight. Finally Lana can get the dog crap beaten out of her. Probably be some kill bill type stuff. Lana's curse seal gets activated and we get a fight.


----------



## Jinnai (Oct 26, 2006)

You are a god sir for posting this.  Many thanks.  Looks like Lois AND her actress could both kick my ass...and I'd love it.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 26, 2006)

OMG Lois and Lana are gonna fight!?!?  Erica Durance is so pretty.


----------



## delirium (Oct 26, 2006)

lol, No, they're not gonna fight. That's just rampant hormones running loose. You guys and your shallow erotic fantasies. How typical. *saves link*


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 26, 2006)

O ok....but I still think it would be kool to see Lois duke one to Lana(not a fanasty thing)...Lois would so kick Lana's ass


----------



## delirium (Oct 26, 2006)

I'll take it from both side really. I wouldn't mind Lana gettin clocked one time for being such a bitch AND having some clothes ripped off in the process. Lana would get her ass whooped though. Lois is pretty bad ass.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 26, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> lol, No, they're not gonna fight. That's just rampant hormones running loose. You guys and your shallow erotic fantasies. How typical. *saves link*




damn right yo, if your a girl haha..don't be jealous  

if your a guy, WHY U FIGHTING AGAINST US MANNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Brandt (Oct 26, 2006)

Superman said:


> BTW, did any of you guys check out Erica Durance's new workout video? There are no words... 0___0



Do my eyes deceive me or is that Spongebob Square Pants that's being played on the television.  

I'll just quote something from JLU: "For someone who has like fifty different types of vision, [Clark] sure is blind."


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:


> Do my eyes deceive me or is that Spongebob Square Pants that's being played on the television.
> 
> I'll just quote something from JLU: "For someone who has like fifty different types of vision, [Clark] sure is blind."


Your eyes are not deceiving you. When I was in the process of naming that link, I considered the title "I swear I will never look at Spongebob Square Pants the same way again"  

The only reason that Lois and Clark haven't gotten together yet on Smallville was the restrictions as I'm sure you already know but since Superman Returns came out, they've been lifted a bit. Erica Durance was talking a while ago about how towards the end of the series, the relationship would get more heavily focused on but for the moment, I think their just going to build gradually(that scene from "Zod" and last week's "Arrow" were nice touches. I prefer the Clark/Lois/Oliver triangle to the one with Lex/Lana/Clark and anything Chloe related). I'll take Clois and Clark becoming more Superman-like over any of the other ridicolous drama the writers try to stir up, any day of the week.


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 26, 2006)

Superman said:


> The Animal tames 'Smallville'
> By Kara A. Medalis
> October 25, 2006
> 
> ?Hopefully they?ll have me do something else in the show. I?d love to be involved sometime in the future, or any of the WWE Superstars. I think they?d all add something to the show and hopefully we can get some of their cast over here as well. I think it?s good for both shows and the network itself.?



I had actually been thinking about that beforehand. Does anyone really want to see Lex Luthor in a feud with McMahon or managing DX ? LOL.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 26, 2006)

OMG that might be scarey to see Vince In Smallville...and see Lex and Vince foud..


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 26, 2006)

So funny Duncan had the best death in smallville lol! I havent laughed so hard in Smallville before what a loser. Kryptonite juice is the shit.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 26, 2006)

OMG that shocked the HELL OUTTA ME!!!
He's ALIVE


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 26, 2006)

Not a bad episode Lana and Clark reporting is getting better.


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 26, 2006)

Revenge beyond the grave ? Called it for the most part.

It was a decent enough episode, which made Lex look a little less like a bastard and further developed the Clark and Lois relationship.

I hope we get to see a boxing glove arrow at some point, though. Just once...


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 26, 2006)

Boxing glove arrow...s
Yes i agree Finally some Lios and Clark moments...we need more of that...BUt in the falshbacks ...Lex was a little crazy(i think i missed the speaking part when he was punching Duncun)


----------



## Brandt (Oct 26, 2006)

I totally called the ending with Raya.

And yeah, Kid Lex was "psycho much?" Ollie made sure he got a good beating though.  Too bad Duncan had to try and kill the two of them. I wanted to see Lex get humiliated just a bit more.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes seeing Lex embrassed Is the highlight of my life!
Who's Raya again...


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 26, 2006)

Man Ollie is really showing up Clark. I wonder why Lex has not hit Clark yet.


----------



## delirium (Oct 26, 2006)

Mrs. Hatake said:


> Yes seeing Lex embrassed Is the highlight of my life!
> Who's Raya again...



His friend girl from the Phantom Zone.

Damn being on the west coast. I can't watch this for another hour.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 26, 2006)

Mrs. Hatake said:


> Yes seeing Lex embrassed Is the highlight of my life!
> Who's Raya again...



She's the Kryptonian in the first episode of this season (the one in the Phantom Zone). Clark thought she got killed after getting stabbed.

EDIT: Dang, I got beat.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 26, 2006)

O Ok thats why I didn't remember her...THx
No he's gonna have Lois, not Raya


----------



## delirium (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah, in the end he ends up with Lois when alls said and done.

But it's not like he can't get same 'tang in the process of realizing Lois is the one. 

Doesn't Raya look like Alicia? Damn, of all the people they've brought back to life, they couldn't bring her?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 26, 2006)

Wasn't Raya brunette or black? She looks blonde in the next episode.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 26, 2006)

She did look blond....
Yea we have to start their relationship somewhere...and poor clark has no one. YET!!!


----------



## Brandt (Oct 26, 2006)

Raya looks like a real life version of Supergirl. It's a fact. Check it out.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 26, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:


> Raya looks like a real life version of Supergirl. It's a fact. Check it out.



Do you think a Supergirl spinoff came happen series wise?


----------



## Brandt (Oct 26, 2006)

I think it can be done, but I don't think it will be too successful. I mean there isn't much one can talk about Supergirl. Given the current run of Supergirl by DC, things are just picking up. Even then, to tell her story, you needed background information on all types of characters and past events.

The only way I see a Supergirl series working is if it's done in the same way as Smallville, but then you just end up repeating an old formula if you do it that way.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 27, 2006)

I was thinking Clark leaves Smallville and leaves it in Super Girls hands. If &th Heaven has been on forever then give Smallville a little but more time. She would totally turn into the new buffy. But like you said we would need one serious back ground.


----------



## Detective (Oct 27, 2006)

The official episode description for "Static" has been released.



> "Static" (TV-PG, LV) (HDTV)
> 
> WWE SUPERSTAR BATISTA ("FRIDAY NIGHT SMACKDOWN") GUEST STARS ?? Clark (Tom Welling) learns a Zoner has landed in Seattle and slaughtered the entire crew of a working ship. Upon investigation, Clark comes face to face with a horrifying Phantom (guest star Batista) who sucks the bones out of people. Meanwhile, a patient (guest star Elias Toufexis) with the ability to morph into different frequencies escapes from LuthorCorps' secret experimental lab and seeks revenge on Lex by imprisoning him in another spatial period where he can see and hear everyone but no one can see him. Kristin Kreuk, Erica Durance, Allison Mack, John Glover and Annette O'Toole also star. James Morris & Shintaro Shimosawa wrote the episode directed by James Conway (#2T7709).



Heh, looks like Clark really is becoming more of a hero. Instead of waiting for trouble to come to him, he seems like he'll be travelling all over looking for the Phantom Zone prisoners. In this case Seattle(which is convenient because they film in Vancouver), and I wonder how he's going to confront that prisoner who landed in India.

BTW, check out CWTV.com's video section, the director's cut for "Fallout" has been loaded.


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 1, 2006)

Any views on the episode on thursday? Will Clark get laid?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2006)

Clark will not get laid, at least not next eposide.

Maybe sometime in the future. I'm sure we haven't seen the last of Clark's super-sex! :amazed


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> Any views on the episode on thursday? Will Clark get laid?



Not sure about Thursday, but I do think Clark will be laying Lana (again) before the season's end.


----------



## delirium (Nov 1, 2006)

Who's Clark gonna bump? Oh wait.. Who could do it with Raya. She could handle it.

Edit:



			
				Hat Hair said:
			
		

> Not sure about Thursday, but I do think Clark will be laying Lana (again) before the season's end.



Please don't let that happen. Just move on the Lois already. If they become friends again and she finds out about his secret and all that good stuff, I wouldn't mind that. But no no on the romantic relationship between them please.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 1, 2006)

i agree, the romantic subplot has been drawn out enough...


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 1, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Please don't let that happen. Just move on the Lois already. If they become friends again and she finds out about his secret and all that good stuff, I wouldn't mind that. But no no on the romantic relationship between them please.



lol, there woudn't really be any romance involved, if you get my drift. It'll be mind control sex; sweet, sweet mind control sex. But the damage will be done and Lex will spiral further into villainy ! Mwahahaha... ha... ha. Ha.

It's no necessarily what I want to happen, but I'm betting on something of this nature happening.


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 1, 2006)

Well if Lana has sex with Clark again it will just be casual. They will probably hit it off right before he heads off to Metropolis as a going away present.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 1, 2006)

I think Clark should do it with Martha, now that'd be sweet...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2006)

That's perverted.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Nov 1, 2006)

Wo wo wo thats going alittle TOO FAR! I was fine with Lana or lois or any of the girls just not the mom!!!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 1, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's perverted.



Then you shouldn't be mad Crazy.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2006)

As far as I know, Lana and Clark will not be getting it on or getting together anytime in the near future or ever again. The following is a major spoiler, so click at your own risk:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The relationship between Lex and Lana will not be disappearing this early into the season. Apparently she will be getting pregnant with Lex's child and just recently there was a spoiler that they would be getting engaged as well. Although very dramatic, the bright side to this, at least in my opinion, is that there is no way in hell that Clark's going to go anywhere near Lana(who's been a bitch to him lately) while she's with Lex and expecting a baby. Kristin Kreuk's also said that she rarely has any scenes at all with Tom Welling this season.

This brings me to the issue of Raya, who some of you wish to stick around for a while. I don't think that will happen because the actress who plays her is listed for "Zod" and "Fallout" only. This mostly likely means she will die for good in "Fallout", which matches the theme phrase for the episode "Some things and some people, are worth dying for".

Now onto Clark and his love life. This season unlike previous ones seems to be focusing more and more on Clark becoming more independant, as well as more Superman-like. However, the development of his relationship with Lois may continue to grow as the season goes on. Here's a spoiler that was released yesteday about episode 10, "Hydro".



			
				Kryptonsite.com said:
			
		

> UPDATED 11/1/06: More from TV Guide's Mike Ausiello: "Hydro" also features a "pretty major (and surprising) kiss between Clark and ****." Going with four-letter names, and the fact that Lana seems otherwise occupied, our money's on Lois.



Since Lois and Clark may continue to work together in the future, like they did in "Reunion", I suppose there could be a distraction kiss during an investigation. Either that or the result of an intense moment. Either way, it'll be a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## delirium (Nov 1, 2006)

Damn, you weren't kidding about that spoiler. I sure as hell did not see that one coming.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 2, 2006)

lol yeah i read that site over the summer to see the first few episodes, but i try to stay clear of that site now since season is going on, and i can get my fix

Anyways, so far this season has been kinda lame.  After the season started, it went down.  Last season was the best in my opinion.  I kind of wanted to see something with Clark and Chloe, but Jimmy ruined that, sure Clark was like cock block, but i'm sure he could get her if he actually tired, instead of being all shy n stuff.  

BTW, can clark fly yet???  I mean, saw it a bit when he asked Lana to marry her, he flew up to the top, and when he got his powers back, he jump/flew up to the rocket...  Yet he still runs everywhere, maybe he learning, but he is a slow on, should practice that everyday(near the fortress if he wants to be alone)


----------



## delirium (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know, the eps have been pretty watchable so far. Plus, a lot of emphasis is usually put on season openers and finales so they're usually gonna be pretty good.

Having a fake ivy though, that was pretty whack. Plus dying after one little heat vision action. Damn what a dissappointment. But with the spoilers Supes just posted, quite a few things to look forward to.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 2, 2006)

They are turning Raya into superwoman :S


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 2, 2006)

that kiss could be raya or lois, both 4 letters..and did i see the commercial right?  was that bow-wow in tomorrow's ep?.

obviously this season will be all about the 'zoners' which previous seasons it was all about the K-freaks (K=kryptonite)


----------



## delirium (Nov 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^^ The kiss happens in Hydro while Raya only appears in Zod and Fallout. Guess who's left.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 2, 2006)

So I wasn't the only one. Was that really Bow Wow? Oh WTF!?


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> So I wasn't the only one. Was that really Bow Wow? Oh WTF!?


Yes, that's him. He guest stars tonight as a person(Lamar I think) who apparently gets possessed by one of the prisoners from the Phantom Zone. Oh and he's calling himself Bow these days instead of Bow Wow.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 2, 2006)

wtf, i turned it on a bit late today and saw bow wow, was like, is this the right channel, maybe like mike is playing or something...

I can't see him as a bad guy, i think that was a bad call, make him just a raper preforming in the talen


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 2, 2006)

I havn't seen the new ep yet, but I did see In the Red Eye ( daily newspaper printed in Chicago ) I saw that they said Bow Wow was gonna be a villian in today's ep. Can't wait to see xD


----------



## Brandt (Nov 2, 2006)

Man... I can't believe they killed off Raya like that. She was cool.  Oh well, at least now Clark's grown a pair. I was starting to wonder how someone like him would end up being Superman in the future.  I just couldn't see the Superman in him.


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 2, 2006)

Nuzents said:


> wtf, i turned it on a bit late today and saw bow wow, was like, is this the right channel, maybe like mike is playing or something...



Haha, I thought the same thing. And I think his friend played a power ranger.  

Anyway, this was a decent episode. I haven't read any of the spoilers yet and I probably never will as long as they are tagged. I didn't really mind Bow Wow's appearance, though he is a bit unassuming as far as being a villain is concerned. I guess his appearance didn't matter too much since he had enough power to kill kryptonian's with ease, which will be presumably serving as the new freak of the week.  With all that said, I'm looking forward to next week more.

I missed a few episodes, so I was surprised to find Jimmy and Chloe in a relationship and to find that Jimmy is an idiot. Alright, so the second one doesn't surprise me so much. Wonder how, or if, they'll shoehorn Lois into the dynamic.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 2, 2006)

it was an alright episode...i want Justice damnit...


----------



## Brandt (Nov 2, 2006)

That's not until next year, unfortunately. Looking forward to that episode, too. Next week's ep looks pretty good with GA going junkie on us.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 2, 2006)

yup, seems pretty sweet, i just dont know why hes doing it, seems out of character


----------



## GodofDeath (Nov 2, 2006)

thought the chick woulda been in a few more eps not just like 2


----------



## delirium (Nov 2, 2006)

Aw.. why's that little piece of metal have to turn to ash. No more altimatum, in other words, Lana's out of the relationship thus ending making herself look like an ass and Lex could finally be pushed completely over the edge.

More Clark getting his ass kicked while Raya holds her own in one move. Damn Clark seriously needs to learn how to fight.


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 3, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Aw.. why's that little piece of metal have to turn to ash. No more altimatum, in other words, Lana's out of the relationship thus ending making herself look like an ass and Lex could finally be pushed completely over the edge.
> 
> More Clark getting his ass kicked while Raya holds her own in one move. Damn Clark seriously needs to learn how to fight.



I guess thats his training his father wants to teach him. Raya kick the shit of Bow Wow.

I was like Go Morph Jack Landros (Power ranger nerd here)

Bow Wow cant act give it up. I realize why Clark doesnt know how to fight. Who could train him. I guess they keeping the storyline correct he doesnt learn how to fight until he meets the Justice league.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 3, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> More Clark getting his ass kicked while Raya holds her own in one move. Damn Clark seriously needs to learn how to fight.



Lol, I was thinking the same thing.  Given he is superman an all, and doesn't really need to learn how to fight against average ppl, it would still be a good idea to learn a little something, instead of looking up at the girl saying, dang shes better than me...  Come to think of it, that why he let go of that thing in the fortress, he could have held out like he did the second time, but he knew bow wow would kill her, and then he could come in as the "hero" and then mourn for her.  (honestly i was thinking how old she was, being with his father, then not aging in phantom vone, makes her what 40+, Cougar alert)


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 3, 2006)

Hottest 40 year old ever...


----------



## Brandt (Nov 3, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Hottest 40 year old ever...




Lol!  The Phantom Zone does wonders on the effects of age.


----------



## delirium (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice Gai said:
			
		

> I was like Go Morph Jack Landros (Power ranger nerd here)



He was the Red Ranger! Haha. I bought my little brother some S.P.D. episodes a while back. Dude burned a whole in that disc.

Bow Wow hella sucked in this episode. And yet it was all a plug for his new song/video. But why the hell was dude playin ball shirtless. Dude's skinnier than me and I wouldn't floss my shit out like that.

Seems like what Supes was saying was right though. Clark is finally becoming more superhero like and he finally is going to recieve his training. How long is the training going to take though? Couldn't he take some kind of crash course for the mean time. Make it easier on himself when going after the other escapees. We don't want anymore Fake Ivy or Bow Wow repeats.

Oh yeah, ya'll didn't know.. kryptonian women age like wine.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 3, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Oh yeah, ya'll didn't know.. kryptonian women age like wine.



That's quite the analogy.  But yeah, they do retain their youth.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 3, 2006)

I like older women anyway, there's this 40 year old english teacher at my school id bone in a heartbeat...but that wont happen YAY...and well id like to wait till marriage, but who am i kidding, if a girl got naked for me of course id do it....why am i talking?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 3, 2006)

lol blade is a granny pusher , but some older chicks are hot.

your talking cause you're horny ahhaha.

btw..the ep wasn't great, but it finally symbolizes the end of the series..either this year or next.  with the thing for him to start training.

btw blade
"bow wow" ""you ain't bumpin' like i'm bumpin', you ain't sayin' nuthin' ""  

--not bad acting by bow wow.

and wtf no lois.    i miss that sweet , sweet ass...and juggs 

and for next week , looks like arrow is gonna go on a steroid jump or something.

........raya was hot, knew she would die...the end of lana/lex  is coming soon..or at least within a month of new eps.


----------



## Detective (Nov 4, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> and for next week , looks like arrow is gonna go on a steroid jump or something.


Yeah, that's pretty much spot on. Oliver is injecting himself with a super-enhanced drug that gives him a really fast healing factor(I think he got shot stopping a criminal and denied it so Clark wouldn't know) and leaves him pretty much invincible, according to the spoilers. But like steroids, there are major side effects, the biggest being erratic behaviour and like the episode title states, "Rage". I think with GA being pretty much an "end justifies the means" and vigilante-type hero(in direct contrast to Clark's style & MO), he may have started using the drug to fight crime on a larger scale.

I also think that Lois and Oliver will break up in "Rage". She already hates his alter ego, and that scene before he slams her into that glass table shows him with his glasses off in his clocktower, so her figuring out who he is will be very likely(that and I don't think the writers want to wait until GA's last ep, "Justice" to make them break-up, it'll take away from the JL plot). In the extended trailer, Lois fights him before getting injured and dialing 911. This also makes me wonder how Clark is gonna react to her being hurt since their relationship is continuing to grow(the spoiler about their "major and surprising" kiss in "Hydro" could have added development due to what happens in "Rage).

For the extended trailer, it's here:  

Just scroll down and click on the Smallville option. The director's cut scenes should be up soon as well.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 4, 2006)

Ollie needs the 24th chromosome (like in the Doom movie).  Oh well, I guess drugs via needles will have to do. The episode looks wild.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 4, 2006)

we all have a 24th chomosome, its called Down Syndrome(atleast i think thats it)


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 4, 2006)

So the drugs allow Ollie to make a speedy recovery ? Interesting twist.

I find it funny that Lex makes the comment about whether an arrow is faster than a bullet given Arrow shooting a bullet out of the air not too long ago. If Lois does break up with Ollie I wonder what would happen if A.C. tried to rekindle his relationship/booty call with Lois in Justice ? The next couple of weeks look unintentionally amusing.


----------



## delirium (Nov 4, 2006)

If Lois gets with everyone in the JL, doesn't that make her look kinda hoey? If she does break up with GA in Rage.. it would seem kinda brief to me. I was expecting more tension and jealousy on Clark's side.


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 4, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> If Lois gets with everyone in the JL, doesn't that make her look kinda hoey? If she does break up with GA in Rage.. it would seem kinda brief to me. I was expecting more tension and jealousy on Clark's side.



Well, she's already gotten with Aquaman in the past, so it'd be the old flame schtick. I do agree that Lois' current relationship would be brief if it ended next week; what really has it done for either character so far ? Not much of anything.


----------



## Kisame. (Nov 4, 2006)

Anyone know where i can watch ALL the smallville episodes?


----------



## Detective (Nov 5, 2006)

Hat Hair said:


> If Lois does break up with Ollie I wonder what would happen if A.C. tried to rekindle his relationship/booty call with Lois in Justice ? The next couple of weeks look unintentionally amusing.





Del Earium said:


> If Lois gets with everyone in the JL, doesn't that make her look kinda hoey? If she does break up with GA in Rage.. it would seem kinda brief to me. I was expecting more tension and jealousy on Clark's side.





Hat Hair said:


> Well, she's already gotten with Aquaman in the past, so it'd be the old flame schtick. I do agree that Lois' current relationship would be brief if it ended next week; what really has it done for either character so far ? Not much of anything.



Heh, it's supposed to be a bit of a running joke in some ways actually. But to clarify, she doesn't date the entire JLA before getting with Clark. She kissed A.C, but he was only around for a couple days and then left her. This is addition to the fact that she didn't know he was a superhero. That angle was just to show what kind of guy would interest her, and of course drop a huge anvil in that loft scene by having Clark himself guranteeing she'll find someone special in the future. 

With Ollie, it was more of a courtship, and it may seem brief but the gap between episodes seems to be a couple of months. I find it interesting that they haven't even kissed yet, and if they do, it'll probably be like the World's Finest TAS, where she breaks up with Bruce after finding out he's Batman and says goodbye with a kiss on the cheek. I think the relationship with Oliver was to show that while she may like him, it's nothing serious, and also to see the way she thinks the exact opposite of his alter ego(in addition to giving her an angle for her articles). Something else that Clark is once again witness to. 

It'll show him that while she understands heroe's and their way of life, she doesn't exactly agree with their methods and morals if their like A.C and Ollie. Of course we all know her reaction to Superman and how she ends up perfectly happy with both of Clark's sides.


----------



## HaremWarrior (Nov 5, 2006)

Lois isn't suppose to even be anywhere near Smallville, let alone meet Clark. Though I really don't mind having Lois in the series, she is a HOTTIE. Also found out that the guy who plays Oliver also played aquaman in the aquaman series. Weird......


----------



## Sesqoo (Nov 5, 2006)

Kisame said:


> Anyone know where i can watch ALL the smallville episodes?



Try dc++, people usually share tv shows.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 5, 2006)

I got my shit wrecked in Monopoly. My friend had 15 five hundred dollar bills...
Anyway, back to the review...

[The credits end and we cut to Lana in a limo with the guy she threatened a few episodes ago. What? If some teenage bitch threatened me, I'd either be steering clear of her or bashing her face into the dashboard. Apparently, this guy "reads between the lines" and sees "I'll destroy your family!" as meaning "You can trust me!" and gives her the Zod weapon thingy. Arbitrary scene through and through...

Lo and behold, they're being followed by Jimmy. Why the fuck is he here? Why is he stalking Lex? He has no reason to think Lex is up to no good nor does he have the resources to stalk long enough to luck out and stumble upon this transaction. You, as a writer, can't just place characters in a location like, "It's good, no?" There has to be a LOGICAL reason for them to be there.

And why the fuck would ANYONE with half of their brain function trust the WORLD'S MOST POWERFUL weapon with his girlfriend, some 20 year-old bimbo? Why not just send her to N. Korea naked like "I hope you don't get raped and robbed of this weapon!"? It's just plain fucking stupid and horrible attempt at "drama".

Switch over to the Daily Planet (I know, I suck at transitions). Clark comes to Chloe about the Zoner, the one who possessed Bow Wow, attacking power plants on a global scale. STOP! How the fuck is this shit not on the news? People being disintegrated and nuclear power plants being emptied of their power is major fucking news. Nuclear bomb, anyone. This assumption would be wrong but it's the conclusion any sane person would come to. There'd be mayhem. The world goes crazy from 2 hours of not having electricity yet are just cool with someone stealing NUCLEAR energy. Whatever.

Some more Clark/Chloe banter...

Enter the barn. Guess who's here! Raya, the chick from the phantom zone. Clark just greets her with open arms without wondering why the chick he saw die is popping up at his house. He opens up to Raya with his typical emo, "I don't fit in! I'm different!" bullshit as they walk around and look at the vegetation and shit. This emo, self-pitying asshole is suposed to be Superman? What, does he cut his wrists with Kryptonite when the viewers aren't watching. Get the fuck over it. He's complaining about losing a people "just like him" that he's NEVER met with the exception of his HOMICIDAL father. He's a douche.

Clark is bitching about nothing. He's accepted by all of his close friends and family and has no glaring thing that differentiates him from humanity. He's acting like he has a radioactive tumor on his back. He can blend in perfectly with humanity and has the added bonus of being able to throw cars. Cry me a fucking river...

Jimmy and Chloe exchange some banter laced with sexual innuendo... (which is ironic, as Neal points out, since the writers try to make Chloe's monogamous relationship out to be more sleazy than Lana's and Lois's polygamous guy-hopping.) Sigh, when your not super hot, you're a slut, apparently. 

Bow Wow just pops out of fucking nowhere like the Daily Planet is Rosco's Chicken and Waffles and gives Chloe the blank look that's supposed to scream, "I'm dark, brooding and mysterious!" but actually screams, "I can't act worth a damn! Fear me!" He asks where the the "info room" or whatever it is is and Chloe just whimsically points him there. Stop! First off, she should recognize him from the news story about the missing children that she obviously used to find out about the Zoner. What missing child report doesn't have a fucking picture of the missing child? Secondly, people are just allowed to walk around the Daily Planet and look through classified files? Thirdly, this was the one time Chloe SHOULD have been racist and asked herself, "How's a hiply-dressed black guy who appears to be in his teens going to work at the Daily Planet?" Why would she just assume he works there and leave it at that?

On top of that, what dicksmack finds info about his target at the end of his search rather than the beginning. He had six weeks to find information. Why now? I'll tell you why. So we could see the 'cool' scene where Baern in Bow Wow's body scrolls through files with his hand hovering six inches above the mouse. He doesn't touch the mouse though in reality it would take more effort to hold your hand above the mouse than to hold the mouse. Creepy!

At this point, it feels neccessary to address that Baron has no plot motivation to kill Clark. So Clark's the child of Jor-el. And? The killing of someone's child only works as revenge when the person is ALIVE. You could argue that it's the cliche plotline of destroying the person who wronged you's bloodline but I'd rather not argue about it.

Now, the scene switches to Lex typing some shit, hopefully Rosenbaum's resignation so he as a good actor doesn't have to lower himself to this bullshit, and Jimmy walking in for their interview. Stop. If you don't see what's wrong here, you're a vegetable. Lex, who we're supposed to believe is a genius, neither closes his laptop nor removes the schematics to the world's deadliest weapon from the top of his GLASS table during an interview with the paparazzi. Right. Kids, can you say "Plot Device?"

Jimmy lunges headfirst and tells Lex to confess to his evildoing. On one-hand, it's a funny Jimmy moment. On the other hand, there's the fact that NOBODY from this era is that naive.

Lex, being the man, gets pissed and threatens to throw his dumbass out the window. Unfortunately, not before he let's Jimmy take pictures of the schematics. Sigh. 

Here's comes the Passive Agressive Lana scene of the week: Lex confronts Lana about stealing his limo by humorously handing her the keys. Does Lana admit worngdoing? Does she admit that she's a bitch? No, of course not. She says that she didn't know that she had to ask to borrow (code for steal) the car. Lex asks where she went, she replies with some lie about ice-cream (*Gasp* Lana, virginal princess and condemner of lies lying? No way. Perish the thought!). Lex says, straight up, "I don't like playing these games!" and Lana, being the manipulative, poorly-written bitch she is replies with, "Is it the game you don't like, or the fact that someone's playing on your level?" thus dodging the question and attempting to justify her actions with her FALLACIOUS assumption the Lex is doing wrong and she's paying him back. See, a lot of women have that "eye for an eye" mentality. Rather than confronting their partner about a lie and talking to solve the issue, they hold on to it so that later, when they get caught in their lie, they can throw it bck in their partner's face. Bullshit.

The writers call this engaging drama? Why doesn't Lex threaten to throw Lana's ass out the window? I'm sick of seeing Lex emasculated by putting up with this bull. I don't care if cotton candy and streamers fly out of her pussy; she's not worth it.

Switch to Raya and Clark racing and laughing it up while a maniac is absorbing nuclear energy. Is nobody concerned? They talk about some more of Clark's emo bullshit then Clark says some shit that made me angry:

"I haven't been the best son."

Yeah, you haven't been a good son to the man/sentient being that killed your unborn sibling and father while sending you through Hell for two seasons. You're such a dick and Jor-el is Father of the Year.

Then Clark apparently realizes that he's spewing bullshit and does a 180 to:

"How could I trust someone who caused me so much pain?"

This is bad writing. You can't have a character switch from viewpoints so randomly in a single scene. This is made worse by Raya chiming in with her insensitive, "Pain is part of the journey!" nonsense. If I were Clark, "Then, bitch! Why don't I rip your titties off and see how you like that shit!" How is the pointless murder of half of Clark's family a learning experience?

Bow Wow sneaks up on them and starts monologueing and naming himself. Clark and Raya, rather than taking advantage of the fact that they outnumber Baern(sp) two-to-one just stand there obliviously. Wow.

Also, eviscerated doesn't mean destroyed. It has to do with cutting people open and medicine. Pick up a damn pocket dictionary, writers!

Cut to the cheesy Blast-o-Vision and Clark being blasted through a wall melodramatically. Not only was this scene poorly-done and lame, it brings up the question of why the writers don't spend more of their money on actual fight scenes rather than this shove bullshit. Then, Raya stares at an obviously weakened Bow Wow and kicks his shit through a wall like she's the pink Power Ranger. Sounds good, right? No. Raya just leaves Bow Wow and goes check on a clearly unhurt Clark while letting Baron get away. Stupid. 

Cut to commercials.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 5, 2006)

WHY THE HELL IS THERE A PENDANT OR CREST OR SOMETHING THAT CAN DESTROY EVERY ENEMY IN SMALLVILLE? It's the laziest plot device ever. "Yeah, we have this pendant that was magically designed for the sole purpose of defeating [insert name of freak of the week]. I'm sick of it! Think of an original, interesting way to destroy an enemy.

Move over to Jimmy investigating and Chloe walking in on him. Jimmy comes to the conclusion that Lex is working with the Egyptians. Cliche, sure. I laughed though. Look at Chloe's face. It just screams, "I'm dating a fucking retard..." Of course, this is how Chloe gets clued into Lex's weapon.

Wow, I wasn't expecting a second Passinve-Aggressive Lana scen of the week in a single episode. Alas, here it is. Quite frankly, I'm not going to go into it. I'll just address the ultimatum bull. Lana, being the bitch she is, tells Lex that it's either the box or her. Bye, bitch! Seriously, I hate how women do this. This isn't compromise. This is whining like a child and getting what you want by putting the guy between a cliff and a rough place.

Luckily, Deus-ex machina is here to save the day! Baern comes to destroy the box, while absorbing its power, thus nullifying Lana's ultimatum. Here's the thing, though: IT MAKES THE ENTIRE ABOVE ARBITRARY SCENE POINTLESS. We, as viewers, went through Lana's bullshit a second time for nothing.

Lex is thrown thirty feet, people in Smallville must have spines of steel, and Lana runs to his rescue. I was hoping that Bow Wow would incinerate Lana but I didn't get my wish.

Now, everyone's at the hospital and Clark shows up, as usual, to check on Lana. Lex leaves and Lana starts tearing into Clark for no reason and accusing him of being involved in the happenings with the box. Like usual, this is baseless assumption on her part yet Clark has to humor her by confessing though there's no evidence for his involvement. Clark asks bout the thing and Lana tells him it's an ashpile, now.

Here's a funny part, brought up by Neal, if you paid attention: Clark, though he can logically assume it was Baern, has no idea who the anonymous black guy that attacked Lana is. Right? From Lana's perspective, she never told Clark that Bow Wow was a freak of the week so as far as she knows, Clark thinks that he's a regular black guy. Following? 

Lana says: "That THING destroyed it!"

Lana refers to a black guy as a thing. LOL! Do I think it's racist? No. I know that she meant "thing" to mean freak of the week. It's poor writing, though. You can't have ambiguity that can be misconstrued as bigotry.

So now, I'm in cardiac arrest from the suck but I faintly see that Clark and Raya are at the Fortress. Raya magically uses the DEAD fortress to call Baern. Doesn't someone using the fortress negate it being dead?

Baern goes after Martha. She just stands there expressionless as some black kid floats in her kitchen while glowing purple. He hears the beacon from the fortress and assumes that it's Clark since apparently every family has its own sound. What. That's just fucking stupid. Baron superspeeds out and politely shuts the door behind him. LOL. Apparently, maniacal aliens mind their manners, too. On a sidenote: if you paid attention, you'd see that Bow Wow literally goes cock-eyed in this scene. Hilarious.

He appears at the fortress to see some cheesy line then blasts the plot device out of Clark's hand. Oh no! Raya then jumps in the way of the blast, rather than superspeeding Clark away, and has a hole burned through her chest. Clark does the "oh noes!" and grabs the plot device to defeat Baern in a beam struggle. Boring.

Clark runs to Raya to do the obligated melodramatic death thing. Here's the thing: Raya has all of Clark's powers, right? And didn't Clark just heal himself a few episodes ago after having a vine through his chest for hours? Ding ding ding. Why couldn't Raya heal herself? I'll tell you why, the creators don't feel like fleshing out her character and needed a convenient way to get her out of the picture. 

These writers suck.

Third fucking Lana scene:
Lex actually calls Lana out on her hypocrisy? Yes! Lana replies that they're even (woman bullshit I explained earlier). The problem is that Lex hasn't blatantly lied to Lana... She implies that she's glad the box died and that the world doesn't need Lex to save it. Which is fallacious since aliens pop-up ever other episode and a superweapon would be a nice way to destoy them. Lana then mopes about how her ultimatum, which was unjustified in and of itself, was destroyed and I just when to rip her esophagus out and shit down it at this point.

Enter Martha and Clark idolizing Raya, some chick they've known for a day. Maybe two for Clark.

"I didn't feel alone, anymore"

Good job, you insensitive cunt. You're telling your loving stepmom who has raised you for 10+ years and put up with your bullshit that resulted in her child and husband's death that she has done an inadequate job of making you feel welcome. You ungrateful piece of shit.

"I lost a race of people just like me!"

YOU NEVER KNEW THEM! Humanity is like you, not some ambiguous race of people who you happen to be affiliated with.

I'm just sickened at this point.

1/10]


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 5, 2006)

brought up some good points...


----------



## delirium (Nov 5, 2006)

Did Clark.. or the writers.. forget about Alicia? God damn I swear man it's like she never existed.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 6, 2006)

You forget clark is a teenager hes going through his angst phase of puberty.


----------



## delirium (Nov 6, 2006)

The gripe is that he's a little bitch. TDA45 brings up a good point. Dude acts like the cuttin type. SV has never really been consistent with the mythos.. but they also made the show a little too much of a drama for my tastes. Sure, they wanna bring in viewers outside of comic book readers. But sometimes it doesn't even seem believable that he's gonna become Superman one day. 

Oh yeah.. and Clark is supposed to be in College now man. That type of phase should have gone out the window ages ago. And it didn't have to be pulled to that extent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, that episode was whack enough.

I don't like the idea of the emblem just absorbing all that power, and then being able to suck out the phantom, as well as charge up the Fortress, and being something else (forgot what else it did). Kinda lame.

I liked how that chick died, though. Yeah, people dying is always good for me. Hits the spot, it does. I blame this on the Naruto manga, where no one ever dies (usually, 1 exception).

Anyway, I hope this week's episode is better. I also hope that every "zoner" isn't just Clark getting his ass kicked for 15 minutes, then using his dad's emblem to trap them. I'd stop watching the show.


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey guys, check out the following:



			
				Kryptonsite.com said:
			
		

> The Nov. 13 issue of TV Guide magazine, hitting newsstands this week and subscriber mailboxes as early as today, features two major scoops.
> 
> The first - and biggest - is that Lex Luthor is going to propose to Lana Lang on the November 16 episode of Smallville, "Static." What is Lana going to say? We'll have to wait until January to find out.
> 
> The Nov. 13 TV Guide also confirms a rumor first posted on KryptonSite's Rumorville... fellow Justice Leaguer The Martian Manhunter will be appearing in "Static" as well. Creator Al Gough says that he "is potentially going to show up again." We're hearing that "return" may happen as early as this season's 12th episode, "Labyrinth."



This is cool news cause MM's a badass mofo IMO. I wonder if they'll make him appear as a human first and then transform or vice versa depending on when in the episode he appears.

BTW, "Static" is the same episode that Batista guest stars in.


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 6, 2006)

An episode inolving J'onn and Batista ? I dunno, seems like a conflict in interests, so that alone makes me curious. I imagine they'll opt for his true form rather than the superhero one he adapts and that we may never get a full look at him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope he's not just a guy that fell into a vat of Kyrptonite.


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2006)

He's prolly a zoner. But if this was last season, that wouldn't be too far fetched.

Actually.. when was the last time we actually saw Kryptonite on SV? I think they're goin for the record right now.


----------



## Sasuke` (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to wait until Season 4,5,6 come out in Aus.. well in my city anyway... Its like waiting through fillers... haha.. they are just showing re runs over and over and ... im getting dizzy...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2006)

Zoner huh, yeah I could see that. At least that way, he'd be from another planet.

I don't know much about MM, anyway, but I do know what he looks like.


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Zoner huh, yeah I could see that. At least that way, he'd be from another planet.
> 
> I don't know much about MM, anyway, but I do know what he looks like.


J'onn won't be a Zoner. And the spoiler regarding him referred to him already being on Earth way before Clark came back from the Phantom Zone. He's like Clark, the last survivor of his race and has similar powers, with a few extra, except he's from Mars. Clark has a lot of respect for him in the comics, and vice versa. I think Oliver is working for J'onn. He said a couple episodes ago how his company satellites were able to keep running due to advanced technology but wouldn't tell Clark how. If he was supplied with the technology and knowledge from J'onn, that would explain how Oliver did it. It also makes much more sense than Ollie being the founder of the JLA, if he was just working as a recruiter for J'onn(who is one of the founders in the comics).

The spoiler also talked about his addiction to Oreos(keep a close eye out in "Rage" and "Static" for someone, ranging from either a little child to an old person carrying around a bag of cookies) and him keeping an eye on Clark for quite some time.

For those of you who want to read up on MM,


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh.. we were talking about MM? I thought we were talking about Batista. N/m


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Oh.. we were talking about MM? I thought we were talking about Batista. N/m


Haha, yeah.  

Batista's a zoner though, so you were correct on that. He has the ability to drain bones out of his victims and slaughters everyone onboard a cargo ship in Seattle. I like the fact that Clark actually travels quite a bit away from Smallville to find this prisoner. J'onn probably observes the fight.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2006)

A new spoiler has been released regarding "Hydro" and the kiss between Clark and ****: Click at your own risk.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				TVGuide said:
			
		

> Question: All right, this Smallville mystery kiss has got me pretty curious. Let me cut to the chase, and then I'll get to your bribe. What's the last letter in her name? Please tell me! I have lots of leftover Halloween candy. The good stuff, too, none of that cheap stuff.? Grace
> *Ausiello: The letter you're looking for is "S."*
> 
> Question: Were you trying to be funny with that asterisk quiz, or did you think we wouldn't realize that every female character under 40 has a four-letter name? I hate you! Well, not really. But I will if you don't give us a hint about which Smallville girl Clark kisses.? Alexa
> ...






LOL I dunno about you guys but this scenario has made me come to the following conclusions:

1. This is classic Grade A Superdickery  
2. Clark is the man.  
3. Oliver Queen's ego will be shattered beyond repair and his manhood will feel like it's been shot at point blank, repeatedly... with his own arrow.
4. Clark is the man.


----------



## delirium (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmm.. Can't wait to see this scene for sure. Any step in the same direction of the mythos is good with me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So here's the deal.. Lois eventually finds out about Ollies identity sometime before Hydro..which is why she kisses GA. But after the kiss, she knows that it's NOT Olliver? Am I reading that right?




Yes, even with all the emo-ness. Clark will be the man after this.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Hmm.. Can't wait to see this scene for sure. Any step in the same direction of the mythos is good with me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I can gather, in "Rage", after all this super-drug usage and similar behaviour between Oliver and GA, Lois begins to put it all together. In the director's preview there was a scene with some major kissing between Lois and Oliver and she was pretty much ready to take the next step with him(she told him to wait a second while she changed cause she had a surprise for him... that consisted of a partially unbuttoned white dress shirt, black high heels and nothing else. She was smoking hot  ) 

However Oliver bailed on her in his "Rage" enhanced state because he heard a mugging going on outside and tried to stop it, in addition to testing out his new powers. He gets shot in the process, and apparently doesn't come back because Lois is seen waiting all alone in her "outfit" and believes she's been ditched.

So later on he either denies it or doesn't wish to talk about it, putting a strain on the relationship between himself and Lois. In "Hydro", I think she may try to bring it all out, wanting to prove Oliver = GA beyond a shadow of a doubt. 

Of course, Clark comes in and blows that all to hell with his Super-Macking skills. She knows the "Green Arrow" she kisses, who is really Clark(she doesn't know this part) and will now be dubbed by me as Super Arrow, can't be Oliver because he kisses way better and hotter than Oliver ever could. LOL

Here's another spoiler about the same thing from a different source:



			
				Kryptonsite.com said:
			
		

> UPDATED 11/8/06: Ausiello apparently doesn't want to leave any surprises, as revealed in this week's TVGuide.com column: The "pretty major(and surprising) kiss" is between Clark and *Lois*. But it's not what you think! What really happens is that Lois thinks she has figured out that Ollie is the Green Arrow. Clark, hoping to help put Lois off Ollie's trail dresses himself in the Green Arrow costume and ends up saving Lois from some thugs. During their rescue, Lois plants a big kiss on Green Arrow - not knowing it's Clark under the hood! The really funny part, Ausiello reveals, is that Lois is quite impressed with Green Arrow's kissing talent - he's apparently much better than Ollie is - and Lois feels the need to tell Clark about this, as "proof" Oliver Queen can't be the Green Arrow.






To see the director's cut for tomorrow's episode, click the following: 

Just select the Director's cut bar and scroll down to Smallville as usual.


----------



## delirium (Nov 8, 2006)

Mm.. I see. Clark is most definitely the man. now all he needs to do is stop whinin about being different.


----------



## Kisame. (Nov 9, 2006)

wow at that plot twist.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Nov 9, 2006)

POOR CLARK HE HAD NO ONE..... I'LL TAKE HIM....

 BATISTA...IS ON THE NEXT EPISODE...OMGOMOGMGOGOMGOMGOGM


----------



## Brandt (Nov 9, 2006)

This episode was pretty wicked. Ollie going crazy sure was interesting. Lana's got some parental issues to deal with. I wonder how the producers are going to handle that.  And I was sure Ollie's cover as the GA was going to get blown for Lois, but I guess not yet.

By the way, did I see the Martian Manhunter in the previews? Oh I think I did. Glowing red eyes - yeah, it has to be J'onn.


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 9, 2006)

Fairly predictable episode up until "the reveal"; I missed the first half of the episode, but don't really feel as if I missed anything. Don't really know what to make of the situation, though. I'll just say that I'll be surprised if it actually manages to survive and/or pop out. Can't wait until next week (actually I can).


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2006)

When Chloe was arranging those flowers, the album _Forever Changes_ by *Love* was hanging on the wall. Sorry, the musictard in me had to speak on that. That album is nutso.

So so episode. Clark seemed to be goin back and forth on whether or not he accepts his powers or not though. And if Lana is so unhappy about the whole situation, why is she still in the mansion?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm missing next weeks episode for a very good reason(PS3 CAMPOUT BABY!) or maybe I'll try and wait till 8p.m. to go join the line, oh what a dilemma, see an amazing ep of SmallVille and maybe get a PS3, or wait in line longer and def. get a PS3...woe is I...


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 10, 2006)

Smallville used to be sooooo good, now it's slightly above average, i'm glad they brought Green Arrow on, spices the show up a bit


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 10, 2006)

Im liking this season the most because of all the Character appearances. Yes BT is my friend, but ill be home for the holidays, and lets just say BT=complete shit there.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 10, 2006)

haha ps3 campout..oh man.  if you get it..imma shoot u in the foot..with my magic "bladeofthechad" seeking bullets 

but good luck, I posted on your question in the tech department on 1080p..haven't checked if you responded yet.

anyways..smallville was good, had a bit of emo clark in the beginning...

what ep where people saying clark was gonna dress up as the arrow?  cause that wasn't last night.

and also I think the preview for next week, showed j'oon'  unless that was batista with the glowing red eyes.


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2006)

No, it wasn't supposed to be last night. It's the episode before Justice, Hydro. And yes, that was J'oon.


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 10, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Im liking this season the most because of all the Character appearances. Yes BT is my friend, but ill be home for the holidays, and lets just say BT=complete shit there.



I have to admit that I'm coming back to Smallville after a season long hiatus particularly for this reason. Last season, Lana and Clark really never had any chemistry and their relationship was basically a retread of every other season for the most part. Braniac/Fine was about as uncharasmatic as a villain could get (okay, so he's program, sane difference). Adding new characters has done wonders for this show, in addition to some of the new directions for existing characters actually being interesting this time around.


----------



## Detective (Nov 10, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Im liking this season the most because of all the Character appearances.


Well you'll like it even more because in "Justice", the appearances of The Flash, Cyborg and Aquaman will also include them in full costume according to an article with the producers that came out today. 

My guess is that their gonna get customized like the new Green Arrow suit.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the costume The Flash is going to wear. I'm wondering what mods they're going to give it.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 10, 2006)

lol...Batista is on Smallville  

I haven't watch this series for a while <_< Don't plan to because I missed like 2 seasons...


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ It's shaping up to be a pretty good season though . The writers can still suck at times, but at least they're trying to take it somewhere. It's not a see saw ride between Clark and Lana.

Plus, fut JLer's in full costume?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 11, 2006)

haha, if they cyborg doesn't come out w/ some full on blue diodes..imma b like wtf is that.

flash will likely wear some orange/red combo.

aqua-dork will be wearing some aqua gear--haha lame

and someone said that dude w/ the red eyes in next weeks ep is j'oon..wtf I thought j'oon was skinny and strong...not huge...


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> aqua-dork will be wearing some aqua gear--haha lame



Dude, why was I picturing Aqua Man in scuba gear? how odd would that be to see Aqua man wearing a snorkel?

Cyborg prolly won't have a costume. At least nothing like the comics. In his last appearance they went Wolverine on him and made his bones mechanical. But if they do give him one, I'd like to see what they do.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 11, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> haha, if they cyborg doesn't come out w/ some full on blue diodes..imma b like wtf is that.
> 
> flash will likely wear some orange/red combo.
> 
> ...



J'onn's also a shape shifter. Maybe he made himself look big and intimidating. Oh well, we could always say it's the green martian inside of him.


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, J'onn has three primary forms, his superhero form never seemed to be any more lacking in muscles than Superman (of course, this guy looked bigger than Clark, but, yeah...). Maybe that will be the inspiration for his human guise.

As far as Cyborg is concerned, there is the chance that he may return with having been experimented on further; otherwise I can't help but think some type of form-fitting athletic gear... At any rate, Justice can't come soon enough.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 12, 2006)

Flash in a costume....*orgasm* damn you Justice...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, it's coming on tonight. I sure hope they pull off MM right, and not make him mad-gay! 

"Oh, I fell into a pit of meteor rocks and became a big green martian guy!! OMG DOOD!"


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 16, 2006)

lol that would be pretty gay.

but I can tell from the commercial close-ups that j'oon looks like he's a black man.

and it's pretty obvious that batista dies by j'oon just by the commercial.  it says it "I didn't kill him, someone else has powers I can only dream of"--clark/supes


----------



## Brandt (Nov 16, 2006)

If MM isn't from Mars then that'd be dumb - no wait - that'd be retarded. Who calls himself the Martian Manhunter without coming from Mars? Oh well, a little more than an hour to go!

*EDIT:* So... did anyone feel a bit let down with the episode? I mean it was okay, but damn... Clark got shafted big time. I mean it was cool to learn more about level 33.1, but I wanted to see Clark face off against that Zoner. J'onn's appearance was the highlight for me, but everything else seemed mediocre.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah I agree, and I didn't get how batista wasn't a phantom, like everyone else considering he's from the phantom zone...does that make sense?  and clark wasn't strong enough to stop him..that's lame.

anyways I could barely make out the finger palm print of J'oon.  and they didn't do much in terms of showing him..just his eyes had this twinkle circle motion going on.  but I did like the red cape flare/fade.

lol OREOS.. what's up with that?


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> lol OREOS.. what's up with that?



LOL J'onn is addicted to them. In the JL cartoon series, it's a point that's brought up every now and then(he calls them Chocos). I think in the comics, Lois and Clark keep a couple bags of them in their house for whenever J'onn drops by for a visit.

BTW, I wasn't sure but did anyone else get the feeling that Chloe at the end of the episode was really MM? He has the ability to read minds and shape-shift, and that speech would be infinitely cooler if it was J'onn. Though if it wasn't, I'm glad that Chloe got told off by Clark.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 16, 2006)

Superman said:


> LOL J'onn is addicted to them. In the JL cartoon series, it's a point that's brought up every now and then(he calls them Chocos). I think in the comics, Lois and Clark keep a couple bags of them in their house for whenever J'onn drops by for a visit.
> 
> BTW, I wasn't sure but did anyone else get the feeling that Chloe at the end of the episode was really MM? He has the ability to read minds and shape-shift, and that speech would be infinitely cooler if it was J'onn. Though if it wasn't, I'm glad that Chloe got told off by Clark.



It would be interesting if that were true, but I doubt the producers are taking that angle. But if they are then that'd be cool. MM was right in front of Clark's eyes and he didn't even notice. 

And I still can't get over the Oreos.


----------



## delirium (Nov 16, 2006)

That episode was really weak. Way too damn much Laxana action going on. I wanna see Clark fuck up some zoners. 

Lex.. the most honest any has ever been to Lana? Um.. 33.1? He lied straight to her face. I swear.. whatever they're building up with these two better be something damn good.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 17, 2006)

You know i had no idea MM was in this episode :S When i saw the blur i was like Bart ? Then dude in shadows i was like wait a minute....then i saw the Oreo and i went Oh my god J'on *fanboy faint *


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 17, 2006)

Pretty sad when the main character's adventure is the sub plot. Seriously, the whole thing was pretty much filler up until J'onn appeared at the end. But it certainly as if they couldn't have crafted a more interesting story to include the character in. The bone-eating freak didn't seem like a good idea to begin with and, in execution, I was basically justified in thinking so, nevermind the fact that we didn't really get to see a real throwdown between he and Clark. A greater taste of Seattle imagery would also have been nice, maybe throw in a reference to some Seattle based character and maybe even a cameo of some kind. I mean, seriously, bone-eating ? And he doesn't even do it in a cool way, he just rips them out of the body ? Why not just use a Kimimaro/Doomsday (minus the evoluntionary power) style ass kicker. The Lex 'n Lana plot should have been a separate episode, but, ultimately, we got J'onn for all of three seconds. 

When were the oreo's mentioned, though ? I must have missed that.


----------



## delirium (Nov 17, 2006)

They weren't mentioned. He found them on the floor. Like when Chloe left the loft, Clark accidentally steps on one. Which is why Supes a couple posts up says it might have been MM shift shaped up.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 17, 2006)

oh i forgot my rant about the lanaXlex story

lana is fuckin' idiot.  she can't figure out that a level in a building u need a card to get into and is labled 33.1 isn't a sign of how fucked up her boyfriend is..is stupid.

and then she goes and says that it was a good idea to do it, wtf she's fucked up now too, like him.  but he's doing the experiments for his own purposes.

she's retarded , i seriously wanna see her get tortured then dumped by lex cause she fails to have that baby.  that's how much I hate her character in this show.

about that chloe being j'oon, that would make sense with the oreo left behind.

the lana lex thing needs to end quick, we all know he'll dump her sometime.  cause she's too weak to end it.  besides she's carrying teh spawn of satan. or at least the leader of the legion of doom(think that's what they're called).


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 17, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> They weren't mentioned. He found them on the floor. Like when Chloe left the loft, Clark accidentally steps on one. Which is why Supes a couple posts up says it might have been MM shift shaped up.




Huh, yeah, I completely missed that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2006)

If he likes Oreos so much, why does he keep wasting them? Me, I wouldn't drop a single cookie, and if I did drop one, I'd pick it back up. Makes no sense.

Also, I'm getting tired of everyone that comes out of the X-Zone being super-fast and super-strong. Often stronger than Clark. It's just lame already.

"Oh, I'm an alien, so I can run near the speed of light and lift buildings over my head, lol!"


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't think that it has been so bad, Bow Wow had radiation powers, which were basically kryptonian-owning. It's just that Batista being able to eat bones is not a very good follow-up... Seriously, what the hell, man ?! He eats BONES ?! BONES ?! And that's it, out of all abilities and powers he gets to eat bones... You know what would have been cool ? If they showed him drinking blood, that would be so totally rad, man. He'd be like a vampire, but like not !!

......

So, yeah...


----------



## delirium (Nov 23, 2006)

Am I the only one that didn't know that there wasn't a new ep this week?


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn't know until like 5 mins ago


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 23, 2006)

lol it's thanksgiving, same with every other major holiday, always repeats. and marathons


----------



## Brandt (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't think I can wait another two weeks for the next episode.  December 7th seems so far away, and then we have to wait until January 11th for episode 10.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Nov 23, 2006)

Me either I like the holidays as the next person, but I can't savor the holidays without my shows!

But I can't wait for the when they do come on~


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 24, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Am I the only one that didn't know that there wasn't a new ep this week?



No i didn't no either


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's a little more clarification regarding that costune spoiler I posted a few weeks ago:



			
				Kryptonsite.com said:
			
		

> UPDATED 11/24/06: The "Justice League" characters will be wearing outfits that are very reminiscent of their comic book counterparts. They will also be using code names - Oliver, of course, is the Green Arrow; A.C. is Aquaman; Victor Stone is Cyborg; but it has been hinted (in places such as writer Steve DeKnight's blog) that Bart Allen will be using a different code name "because of a DC note." Don't be surprised if Bart's new code name is a familiar one to fans of the character - something that refers to his Impulsive nature. No word yet on a name for Clark, but considering the Siegel family lawsuits, it's probably not going to be Superboy.



There have also been unconfirmed reports that Clark may be known as BDA Man, a homeage/tribute to his behaviour in the show's previous seasons.  

... BTW, BDA stands for Big Dumb Alien. ^__^


----------



## Rock-Lee (Nov 27, 2006)

i didn't see any episodes after the episode where Oliver was taking those drugs that healed him but made him insane.... wat happened after that?


----------



## delirium (Nov 27, 2006)

Superman said:
			
		

> There have also been unconfirmed reports that Clark may be known as BDA Man, a homeage/tribute to his behaviour in the show's previous seasons.



If this were true.. 



			
				Rock-lee23 said:
			
		

> i didn't see any episodes after the episode where Oliver was taking those drugs that healed him but made him insane.... wat happened after that?



Lexana goodness. 

Introduction of another w/powers stronger than the current Clark (if you're up with the comics you'd know exactly who it was though).


----------



## Brandt (Nov 27, 2006)

Superman said:


> Here's a little more clarification regarding that costune spoiler I posted a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bart Allen as Impulse? How sweet is that? 

And BDA for Clark... Lol.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Nov 30, 2006)

So the new episodes should be coming back pretty soon? 
Or after the holidays?
I can't remember.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 30, 2006)

We'll have one episode in December (two weeks from now) and the show will resume regularly in January (I forgot exact date).


----------



## Brandt (Dec 7, 2006)

Okay, wow, did anyone see the preview after the episode? JUSTICE LEAGUE!!! :amazed


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 7, 2006)

Holy shit, who saw the little previews for the new episodes starting next week?!! There was a preview of Justice and oh snaps it looks awesome!! Clark ends up not wearing a superhero suit after all (from what I could tell), but Flash and Cyborg are in different clothing. All I saw of Aquaman was that he was half naked. But God that cliche scene of walking away from an explosion is getting tiredsome now.


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 7, 2006)

I wonder what villains lex has locked away


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 7, 2006)

holly crap, did you guys see the preview for the next few eps? seems like the justice league is gonna be forming! and if they follow the comics then that means we are going to see the martian manhunter (the guy from the last ep). not to mention that it seems like lana might not say yes to lex.


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 7, 2006)

Lana is going die ofc. She cant be giving birth to a lex baby


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 7, 2006)

o and just so you guys know we wont be seeing the justice league form till after next weeks ep.


----------



## Nuzents (Dec 7, 2006)

well, she doesn't have to die, Lana will probably just lose the baby.  Though I would have rather her character be killed last season during the 100th ep, instead of going back in time crap.  This season, she mostly been a biootch, and I don't see why Clark bothers.  

But yeah, next weeks looks really awesome, i was soooo happy when i saw the justice league pose(even though it was the walking away from explosion), but hey, not much else you can do with a straight line pose.

Yeah, I wonder what freaks lex's got locked away.  This season is finally starting to get good, to bad they will probably take a break soon until mid january like always, but i'm still excited either way


----------



## Brandt (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the next episode is going to be in January (the 11th if I recall).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 7, 2006)

According to Kryptonsite, it is Jan 11th

BUT OMFG THAT WAS THE WORST EPISODE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!! 

It was terrible. It was corny. It was filler.

The only saving grace was retarded Americano Jimmy and Ballin' Gangsta Jimmy. Otherwise the rest of it was soooo dammnnn stupid. Too much excessive dramatics.

The preview looked awesome though.


----------



## Nuzents (Dec 7, 2006)

well, it said new epsiodes this thursdays, but it wouldn't surprise me.  Though in the past they never saw new episode when a old one plays, they just don't say much.

And the last few season, when they resume in January, it usually a big epsiode, the last 2 that i can recall, i think was the 100th ep, and before that "Clarks Wedding".  Maybe they will do one more epsiode then kick off with a JL in January, i have to go check now though, you got me curious.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^They do. Its another Green Arrow - Lois episode.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 7, 2006)

They played Jim Jones? I don't remember that!


----------



## Nuzents (Dec 7, 2006)

i don't look at spoilers, but anyways, I hate checking KryptonSite, but they are always dead on, and it shows jan for the next one, well, that will be a big kick off epsiode though, not sure it that ep will cover everything we saw (i don't want to know, so don't post a spoiler about this part   )or if that is a couple of period of ep since they showed a lot of old ep in the teaser too.

I'm happy though, Smallville is finally getting interesting.  

Anyways, How does everyone feel about Lana???  Am I the only one that think most of the time she either a bitch or just plain stupid...She reminds me of Sakura in part 1 of naruto now, useless.  At least in the beginning you wanted him to finally step up to the plate, but after that happen, it was like ok, damn, thats over, now time for Lois


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 7, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:


> According to Kryptonsite, it is Jan 11th
> 
> BUT OMFG THAT WAS THE WORST EPISODE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!
> 
> ...



Still better than Naruto Filler. Also, I knew Justice was going to be an all out army of Meteor Freaks, hopefully we finally get some real fights AND BLODDY FUCKING FLASH!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 7, 2006)

If she wasn't still in in the comic...and a lot in the old days...she would have been long dead. But I by zombie guy I had gotten sick of her whorishness.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 7, 2006)

also, what does BDA Man mean?


----------



## Brandt (Dec 7, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:


> also, what does BDA Man mean?



*B*ig *D*umb *A*lien.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh, well yep, that fits him to a T.


----------



## delirium (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow.. we're back to FOTW's? FOTW's are so 3 season.. I guess not enough zoners to fill a season. But they could have had mini arcs where it took two episodes  to catch a zoner. Something. We never even get to see the fight. What type of stuff is that? Sad when the highlight of the episode is the preview for the next episode.


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 8, 2006)

Only thing I remember last night was the intro then I feel asleep by accident then woke up around 8:30 and saw a little spanish boy jumping onto a Landscaping truck and I just went back to sleep. Was it worth watching because that blew the shit out of me more than falling asleep right before smallville?


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 8, 2006)

nah it was same old same old. 

clark teaches his mother a lesson about kindness. Hints at him wanting a bigger job at protecting everyone. Lana being super naive.

Lex luthors lil walk down the hallway to that afi music was great tho


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks man well I need to see the preview for next episode.


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 8, 2006)

SuPLeXKiNG(MT) vs. Caliagent(TK)

youtube is ur friend


----------



## Brandt (Dec 8, 2006)

Kisame said:


> nah it was same old same old.
> 
> clark teaches his mother a lesson about kindness. Hints at him wanting a bigger job at protecting everyone. Lana being super naive.
> 
> Lex luthors lil walk down the hallway to that afi music was great tho



Lex walking down the hallway was gangster.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 8, 2006)

lol yeah, that was good music to an evil man.  dunno why they don't just bum rush his ass if they got powers.

anyways..that fight should be awesome, and looks like in that preview lana is wising up..FINALLY.  but damn that bitch is naive.

I dunno what it is, but chloe is looking more and more attractive ..it's that smile haha.  NYMPHO is her super alter-ego.

aaaaaaaaaaaahahaha

but whatever I can't wait for the JL ep thing they got coming.

I saw cyborg, arrow, and flash..but who else is coming?

where the fuck is wonder woman !!!??


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 8, 2006)

> I saw cyborg, arrow, and flash..but who else is coming?


 
aquaman and I thought that was steel


----------



## Brandt (Dec 8, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> lol yeah, that was good music to an evil man.  dunno why they don't just bum rush his ass if they got powers.
> 
> anyways..that fight should be awesome, and looks like in that preview lana is wising up..FINALLY.  but damn that bitch is naive.
> 
> ...



Joss Whedon has Wonder Woman (for the upcoming movie) so Smallville doesn't get her.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 8, 2006)

Brandt said:


> Joss Whedon has Wonder Woman (for the upcoming movie) so Smallville doesn't get her.



It's technically all the heroes that has guest starred from the past coming for one episode including the Green Arrow from this season. It is labeled "Justice" (BtW... No Bruce Wayne either).  <--- Has all Smallville info. Including spoilers for current season.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 8, 2006)

^Also Aquaman. But really, what does Aquaman do....cept making like an underwater Rasengan in that episode >.>


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 8, 2006)

> ^Also Aquaman. But really, what does Aquaman do....cept making like an underwater Rasengan in that episode >.>


 
He can talk to teh fishies


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 8, 2006)

Does he sleep with them too?

*3 possible interpretations, chose*


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 8, 2006)

yes he sleeps with the fishies.

2/3


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 8, 2006)

I can't wait for the new episodes....this years episode's are looking really good, I so can't wait for the group ep the most.

Lana is confessing...something must be stopping her, hmm I wonder what that could be!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 8, 2006)

Just watched the latest ep, and I'm all hyped for the new episodes 

Justice League is forming


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2006)

I just watched it myself. Not bad, a little gay, but not bad.

Lex at the end was pretty gangsta, the music could have been better for the walk, I felt. But, it was sufficient.

I can't wait for that next episode... _should_ be a good one.


----------



## Brandt (Dec 8, 2006)

"Hydro" looks like a pretty interesting episode (directed by Tom Welling and all), but it's the episode _after_ that I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 8, 2006)

Which episode's are those?

Wonder women...I don't know if they will show her, but I'm pretty sure they might. You can't have the JL without her and BM!


----------



## Brandt (Dec 8, 2006)

Mrs. Hatake said:


> Which episode's are those?
> 
> Wonder women...I don't know if they will show her, but I'm pretty sure they might. You can't have the JL without her and BM!



Hydro is the first episode will see when Smallville returns, and Justice is the one after that.

And we won't see Wonder Woman... at all. 

Here's from Kryptonsite:



> From the column of TV Guide's Mike Ausiello, some quotes from Alfred Gough: "Episode 11, which is our second episode back in January, is going to be called 'Justice,' and it'll basically be our first look at the Justice League. We're gonna have Green Arrow, Cyborg, Flash and Aquaman, played by Alan Ritchson, who is coming back. That's gonna be our first Justice League episode." *And where exactly is Wonder Woman? "Ask Joel Silver," Gough grumbles. "He's the producer; he controls the movie rights. We'd do a whole Wonder Woman series if we had Wonder Woman, but Joss Whedon is writing the movie, so we can't have her."*


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 8, 2006)

Ya i thought so. She should have her own series,well I don't know how far it'd go but, wouldn't know unless you try.

O OK so I'm hoping those ep's live up. Becuz I'm dying to see them, esp. the JL one.


----------



## Brandt (Dec 8, 2006)

I can't stop watching the preview from last night's episode. You know something's wrong when the preview gets more attention than the actual ep.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 8, 2006)

Your doing the same thing
and I thought I was the only one. It looks sooo good. I think I'm gonna tape it, and watch it again.


----------



## delirium (Dec 8, 2006)

Did I just see Aquaman with an orange top in that cliche of cliches "walking away from an explosion: scene? God damn aquaman is broke as hell. 

Looks like Flash has the same costume as GA, but red. But why does Clark not have a costume?

Even though it's prolly late for a Lana redemption.. at least it's nice to see she's not going to be so naive later on in the series.


----------



## Brandt (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a Youtube link for the preview. I think I'm going to bookmark this one. 

Price of PS3


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes I'm gonna fav it as well..thx for the link

Yea I noticed clark doesn't need a costume yet!!  He's too kool.

Yea its way to late for Lana now.


----------



## delirium (Dec 8, 2006)

He won't be so cool when he get's IDed. 

It may be too late.. but I still wanna see her reaction when she finds out Clark's secret. Lex goin over the edge for losin Lana should be sight too. Michael Rosenbaum plays Lex damn good.

Though unlikely.. a gloating Clark might not be bad either.


----------



## Brandt (Dec 8, 2006)

Delirium said:


> He won't be so cool when he get's IDed.
> 
> It may be too late.. but I still wanna see her reaction when she finds out Clark's secret. Lex goin over the edge for losin Lana should be sight too. Michael Rosenbaum plays Lex damn good.
> 
> Though unlikely.. a gloating Clark might not be bad either.



After seeing Michael Rosenbaum on "Cribs" and in the "Sorority Boys", I can't take him seriously anymore.


----------



## delirium (Dec 8, 2006)

Haha.. I remember that episode. He was doin some kareoke and funky ass dancin. Dude cannot possibly take himself seriously.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 8, 2006)

Hahaha when I saw him in Sorority Boys, I couldn't take my eyes off his scalp....it was the first time I had ever seen him not bald .__.


----------



## Brandt (Dec 8, 2006)

He was singing to _Wham!_ It's not like this was some modern day, crappy pop group or anything. This was _Wham!_  I'd laugh if he started singing during an ep to show Lex going over the edge.


----------



## DannyStardust (Dec 8, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hahaha when I saw him in Sorority Boys, I couldn't take my eyes off his scalp....it was the first time I had ever seen him not bald .__.



>_> You know, I think I remember him saying he's been bald for as long as he was playing luthor. It definately suits him well, Rosenbaum and hair were NOT meant for each other.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm so used to seein him without hair, that when he plays in other movies I'm like "LEX!!!"

I've seen him in movies with hair, looks funny XD


----------



## DannyStardust (Dec 8, 2006)

Mrs. Hatake said:


> I'm so used to seein him without hair, that when he plays in other movies I'm like "LEX!!!"
> 
> I've seen him in movies with hair, looks funny XD


Like it's gently floating above his head like Morocco Mole's Cap?


----------



## delirium (Dec 8, 2006)

This one isn't too bad..

This one is for the ladies though..


----------



## Brandt (Dec 8, 2006)

Delirium said:


> This one is for the ladies though..



Lol! That's scary.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 8, 2006)

Delirium said:


> This one isn't too bad..
> 
> This one is for the ladies though..


Ok the first one isn't bad, but he still looks funny XD
the second one is like spells sexy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2006)

I remember seeing him play a gay man in some movie... he had hair then. I just can't think of that movie's name. Anyway, talk about a shocker! :amazed


----------



## DannyStardust (Dec 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Fear the Menacing Gaze of..._ 




Black Mustache Rosenabaum!?
He came out more hispanic then I wanted him to though >_>


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 9, 2006)

i think the movie he was gay in was.. that keanu reeves movie...with charlice thereon.. something november..


----------



## Brandt (Dec 9, 2006)

Since we're all so hyped up about the Justice League ep, I figured I might provide you with some entertainment. I was looking for the previews from this week's ep and came across this on Youtube: 

Batman Rags the Justice League


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 9, 2006)

Brandt said:


> Since we're all so hyped up about the Justice League ep, I figured I might provide you with some entertainment. I was looking for the previews from this week's ep and came across this on Youtube:
> 
> Batman Rags the Justice League



OMG that has got to be the funniest things I've seen batman do

I can't wait for the JL!


----------



## delirium (Dec 9, 2006)

He's not the Flash, he's the's Flamer. 

Thas jokes.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 10, 2006)

Kisame said:


> nah it was same old same old.
> 
> clark teaches his mother a lesson about kindness. Hints at him wanting a bigger job at protecting everyone. Lana being super naive.
> 
> Lex luthors lil walk down the hallway to that afi music was great tho



I don't know why, but AFI looks gay to me, but yea, that song along with Lex Luther was awesome.


----------



## Brandt (Jan 11, 2007)

Pretty good episode, I must say, although I'm definitely looking forward to next week's ep.

But damn, Lana, you just screwed yourself over.


----------



## Rukie (Jan 11, 2007)

Next week: JUSTICE LEAGUE!     

Awesome!


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 11, 2007)

Okay, so, Lex proposes to Lana, whom then admits that she loves Clark and Lex and it wouldn't be right to marry one if it meant wondering about what her life would be like without the other. And then she accepts his proposal.

Seriously, what the fuck ? Can Lana just ever be her own woman instead of having her character arc tied so intristically with Clark and/or Lex or some other guy that she basically has no purpose without them ? It looked like they were moving things in the right direction earlier on with the whole Mrs. Luthor deal, yet she has basically reverted to type and taken multiple steps backwards in terms of character development. And it isn't as if Smallville can't do female characters well, it's just confounding when they mismanage one of the three main characters. Anybody remember Pete Ross ? That's basically what Lana would be if she didn't have boobies.

The rest of this episode was pretty much dedicated to obligatory foreshadowing (Jimmy-Lois, Lois-Clark) and part of me wonders how this show lasted so long. It'll be worth it if Justice lives up to the hype next week.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 11, 2007)

Lana has become my least favorite character this season :[

still, clark is the man.  

i can't wait for the next ep.  looks awesome


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow so the Justice League is really really the next ep? I thought they were just teasing with that preview can't wait.  

I also hate Lana, like Laz E boy said she's just a sperm dumpster.


----------



## Brandt (Jan 11, 2007)

I thought Lana was going to say no to Lex, because if she did then I would have been saying, "Yes, that's the smartest thing you've done so far." But alas, that was not to happen.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 11, 2007)

Its funny no one ever suspects that Lana ends up with Pete Ross in the end 


I forgot what season is it that clark learns to fly aside from being Kal eL?


----------



## delirium (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow.. Lana scenes are super hurt.

Tom's a lucky bastard though. Erica is fine.

JUSTICE! It's finally here. Can't wait to see Bart back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2007)

Super Drama.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 12, 2007)

Baby Mama Drama. Why Lana trying to put her love into Clark when she pregnant by Lex. Thats some dirty shit. I always thought Clark was a dumbass but dealing with Lana is too much for me to watch. How can you love Clark? He dont want your drama. When was she going to tell Clark that she is pregnant if they hooked back up. I am so tired of the damn Barn scene when they look in each others eyes and she always leaves heart broken. Clark is totally feeling Lois.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2007)

For real. Clark needs to smack a bitch.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 12, 2007)

Clark is a dickhead.  This man can smash Chloe and Lana but he rather save the world. What a ass.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 15, 2007)

I rather enjoyed the episode Hydro. Chloe breaking down and bitch slapping Clark with words was awesome.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Jan 15, 2007)

OMG this week is Justice

I'm like freaking out @_@
wow I finally watched the last one. and I'm glad Lana went with Lex, man soooo much drama!!! But what Lois said was funny XD
Poor Clark has no one T_T


----------



## delirium (Jan 16, 2007)

For some reason I'm hoping for a miscarraige.



			
				Mrs. Hatake said:
			
		

> Poor Clark has no one T_T



Except for Lois unwitingly having a thing for him. Again, lucky bastard.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 17, 2007)

I wish Erica Durance wanted to fuck me.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 18, 2007)

Justice IS TONIGHT!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2007)

It better be worth the wait.

Otherwise, I'm going to be pissed!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 18, 2007)

If you go into it disappointed, you most likely wont come out of it happy. at least think it'll be better than you think it will do. god i cant type right now.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 18, 2007)

The new Smallville episodes started airing in America? *le gasp* :amazed


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 18, 2007)

After missing the first few minutes I was going to commit suicide, but then I remembered there was still more minutes left, so I'm waiting until the episode is over then I'll kill myself. Nice banter, nice displays of abilities, everyone got a chance to shine, a near complete lack of angst and a complete lack of Lana. Looks like there's no Flash in this universe. Now that I think about it, Aquaman was still pretty useless, it's a good thing there was swimming involved ! Ollie's break-up with Lois felt tacked on at the end, I would have preferred if they just had skipped the entire thing, at least in this episode.


----------



## Brandt (Jan 18, 2007)

That was a pretty cool episode. The fact that there wasn't any Lana made the episode even better.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 18, 2007)

Honestly it was better episode than what we have been getting lately. Personally I think I am done with Smallville. That should have been the last episode. All those tight characters gone again. I was starting to like GA sticking around but he was stealing the show. They need a Justice League branch off series. 

Now back to Lana/Lex/Clark BS. I am going to be watching this ep over and over. I did like when Cyborg hit those guys I was like damn,


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 18, 2007)

lol, I'll stop watching it, when the show series finale airs...haha.

sure there are shitty eps, but still good for the most part.

the ending should be coming either end of this year or next...either way it should be pretty soon.  I think if it does go one more, that's all it can do, the timeline fits for clark to venture off to journalism..and the whole teachings of krypton and all the freakin' knowledge in the the many universes (dats a lot of info )


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 18, 2007)

by oliver leaving, that leaves lois wide open for clarky poo.  You know it's going to happen.  There have been hints all through this season.

they called him impulse NOW, but it may change.  or maybe they just dont have the rights to call him flash 

Lack of lana was a nice breath of fresh air and I laughed my ass off when oliver nicked lex's cheek with the arrow there at the end.  Lex knew he was helpless and it made him furious : D


----------



## Brandt (Jan 18, 2007)

Well Bart Allen was Impulse before he became Kid Flash and the Flash. I guess they just didn't want to make it _too_ obvious, although...


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 19, 2007)

Justice was pretty cool. Personal highlights:

-While I like Clark, I enjoyed the extra emphasis this episode put on the other heroes. In fact, I don't recall seeing Clark succeeding in any of his regular hero routine -- the one time he tried, he ended up getting raped by a room full of kryptonite.

-I found it funny that Oliver Queen and Bart Allen didn't seem to mind Chloe finding out their secrets. Hell, Queen was kinda amused, and Allen even tried to hit on her.

-Even though there was no Lana in this episode, we did get to see her in spirit via Lois. The whole bitching about Oliver was rather annoying. Now that they've broken up, I hope we won't be seeing this side of her again anytime soon.

-I was shock to hear that Victor Stone's relationship with his girlfriend didn't work out. That sucked, because that relationship was the basis of his episode from a while back. Here, it's just discarded like nothing. Clark's reaction was great, however -- it shows that he understood what Victor went through.

-Although I would've liked to have seen Bart Allen be called Flash, he _did_ go by Impulse first in the comics, so at least the show is trying to maintain comics continuity. On the other hand, does this hint that there might a true Flash out there? Perhaps a Jay Garrick, a Barry Allen, or a Wally West? If I'm not mistaken, Barry Allen _is_ his grandpa, and Wally West _is_ his uncle, after all.

-Lex was awesomely evil. He had been leaning in and out of it throughout this and last season, but this episode finally portrayed him as the evil bastard that we all know and love. The villainous mannerisms when he confronted Impulse was chilling. The "_And I want a ponytail!_" joke. The whole trap. It's high time that we see more of this Lex, rather than the mushy Lex that we see when Lana's around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2007)

It was alright. More kyroptonite... 

I don't see why Flash couldn't just break through the glass using his speed, or something.

I was also sad that we didn't at least see MM at the end, or anything.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 20, 2007)

Seriously its suposedly a rare meteor rock and yet somehow their happens to be tons of it everywhere


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2007)

For real. Everybody and their momma has some.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 20, 2007)

it's not really rare, his whole planet was made outta that shit, so the fact a lot of it came w/ him in the meteors just goes to show you there was a lot.

they never really covered that in the movies..i mean there was some..but not this much.

so i think that's an ok point to go by.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2007)

Still. It's the most overused plot device in the entire show.

Clark comes to the rescue. OH NO 'METEOR ROCK'!!. Someone has to save Clark.

That's the entire plot.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 20, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still. It's the most overused plot device in the entire show.
> 
> Clark comes to the rescue. OH NO 'METEOR ROCK'!!. Someone has to save Clark.
> 
> That's the entire plot.



Maybe there are just the same pieces of Kryptonite being used over and over again ? It's the only logical explanation.

And I'd love to get Justice as a spin-off, even if they couldn't actually use that as the title. Heck, even a ninety minute movie/pilot would own with or without Clark (as special guest star). I mean, come on, they were going to give Aquaman his own series at one point...

Chatulio, I'd rep you for the Shaman King avy/sig, if it would actually matter (and it wouldn't). I think I'll make one for myself.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 20, 2007)

Hat Hair said:


> Maybe there are just the same pieces of Kryptonite being used over and over again ? It's the only logical explanation.
> 
> And I'd love to get Justice as a spin-off, even if they couldn't actually use that as the title. Heck, even a ninety minute movie/pilot would own with or without Clark (as special guest star). I mean, come on, they were going to give Aquaman his own series at one point...



You would think by now he would have made some type of lead suit to block the kryptonite 



> Chatulio, I'd rep you for the Shaman King avy/sig, if it would actually matter (and it wouldn't). I think I'll make one for myself.



Thanks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2007)

Hat Hair said:


> Maybe there are just the same pieces of Kryptonite being used over and over again ? It's the only logical explanation.
> 
> And I'd love to get Justice as a spin-off, even if they couldn't actually use that as the title. Heck, even a ninety minute movie/pilot would own with or without Clark (as special guest star). I mean, come on, they were going to give Aquaman his own series at one point...
> 
> Chatulio, I'd rep you for the Shaman King avy/sig, if it would actually matter (and it wouldn't). I think I'll make one for myself.


Maybe. But it's still annoying to me.



Chatulio said:


> You would think by now he would have made some type of lead suit to block the kryptonite
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I think that every damn time. He could just take a molten lead bath and be set. Stupid bastard.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 20, 2007)

Hell fuck the molten lead bath his new pappy (a.k.a Lionel) could have a fucking Lead suite tailored for him


----------



## delirium (Jan 20, 2007)

Personal Jesus said:


> Justice was pretty cool. Personal highlights:
> 
> -While I like Clark, I enjoyed the extra emphasis this episode put on the other heroes. In fact, I don't recall seeing Clark succeeding in any of his regular hero routine -- the one time he tried, he ended up getting raped by a room full of kryptonite.
> 
> ...



-It wouldn't be an SV episode if Clark wasn't stopped by Kryptonite. 
Gotta go w/CMX on this one. Even if it was the same Kryptonite used over and over, it's still an over used plot device. At least with the zoners, some are stronger than Clark and we get a break from random characters carrying their spare kryptonite in their bag.

-AC or Viktor didn't care either. Hopefully this is leading to Lana finally finding out her ass was being saved for the past 6 years.

-Also wouldn't be an SV episode without some tpye of relationship angst.

-Yes, the mushy scenes with Lana ruin his character IMO. Dude plays a mean Lex. Sure, it's funny to see him make moves and then Lana talk this BS about him being the most honest man she's been with. But I could do without. Dude is just badass when he's tappin into the real evil side of Lex.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 25, 2007)

ok, after seeing what tonight's filler type episode will be about,  this is a used idea..

cause I'VE SEEN IT Before.  I saw it in buffy the vampire slayer.

where she's in a mental institution and is being told she's made up all this stuff to cope for some reason...and something about it not really being real..in terms of her role in the show..then they ended the ep with a ooh it might be all made up, but you pretty much figure it's just a shit ploy to make you wonder.

well same thing goes for smallville tonight, least in the whole plot of the episode..dunno about the ending yet.  probably some villan.

but nothing else on so SMALLVILLE it is


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 25, 2007)

When I saw this ep preview it was real let down. The latest Justice episode hyped me up but Smallville needs a pick me up. I wish some more characters would come into his life from the comics. I will watch it tonight but it just doesnt  interest me. I remember that Buffy Ep too I was like come on people come up with something original.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 25, 2007)

im soooo lost! i have not watched smallville for like forever!


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> When I saw this ep preview it was real let down. The latest Justice episode hyped me up but Smallville needs a pick me up. I wish some more characters would come into his life from the comics. I will watch it tonight but it just doesnt  interest me. I remember that Buffy Ep too I was like come on people come up with something original.



Well, there's still...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Martian Manhunter's appearance tonight.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 25, 2007)

lol yep, they showed him today, I knew it was him as soon as they did that thing with the fire.. haha too easy.


----------



## Brandt (Jan 25, 2007)

This week's episode was okay at best. I really wished that the Martian Manhunter was in it longer, but oh well...

Next week's ep looks pretty good, though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2007)

That episode was insane. I like those alternate reality episodes. But Martian manhunter in that was win :3


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG that episode was great!!!

I soooooo can't wait for Next weeks. I wonder if its going to really happen or not!

My mom figured who Jaun(sp?) was the moment he said he was from Mars...I knew after like after that XDDD


----------



## Brandt (Jan 25, 2007)

Mrs. Hatake said:


> OMG that episode was great!!!
> 
> I soooooo can't wait for Next weeks. I wonder if its going to really happen or not!
> 
> My mom figured who Jaun(sp?) was the moment he said he was from Mars...I knew after like after that XDDD



Well if you're interested in spoiling yourself a bit early, you can always pass by the  section of Kryptonsite. I know I did.

Oh, and it's J'onn.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Jan 25, 2007)

Brandt said:


> Well if you're interested in spoiling yourself a bit early, you can always pass by the  section of Kryptonsite. I know I did.
> 
> Oh, and it's J'onn.



Ok I never knew how to spell his name, thx.

There's actually spoilers for Smallville...:amazed I never knew...I think I'm going to check it out!


----------



## Marysmary (Jan 25, 2007)

This episode made me realize the common sense that Clark Kent lacks. I mean, I realize that he was still in shock and all, but really! If you were deemed insane with paranoia schizo, you don't run around everywhere screaming and attacking people!

=/ 

J'onn's not green?

This episode was pretty good though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2007)

Marysmary said:


> This episode made me realize the common sense that Clark Kent lacks. I mean, I realize that he was still in shock and all, but really! If you were deemed insane with paranoia schizo, you don't run around everywhere screaming and attacking people!
> 
> =/
> 
> ...


Well in the JLA cartoon he could change his appearance....

What I wonder though is the red trail from when he flies. Thats odd. But fitting for Mars.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Jan 25, 2007)

its a Show they are going to mess things up alittle bit. Like make things a little different. Ya the red trail was weird, but Hey Thats show biz for ya!
XDDD


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 26, 2007)

I got a question was John Jones testing/putting Clark through a trail/test type of thing?


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 26, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> I got a question was John Jones testing/putting Clark through a trail/test type of thing?



No, Clark was taken over by one of the phantoms from the Phantom Zone, and John Jones telepathically put himself inside Clark's head to help him.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 26, 2007)

His dumbass almost gave everything up for Lana. Chloe needs to ditch his ass. He only uses her. I feel bad for her.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 26, 2007)

Pretty interesting episode. But Clark was an idiot. I don't know if he was aware of that cringing (sp) sound of metal or so in the background and him blackingout and being in places at random times, but you could tell that all that wasn't real. Though you got to admit, the creators could've ended the show right there...like a series finale were all of Clark's adventures are revealed to be just his imagination.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 26, 2007)

My closed caption labeled the reoccuring sound effect as "Animal Growl" every time it appeared, so I assume it was the phantom growling again and again. But yeah, that definitely gave it away that none of it was real.

I noticed something that I personally found fascinating. Lana's character was barely in bitch mode (if at all) in this episode, and she _still_ pissed me off. It seems that the character has lost all redeeming value, at least for me. It's a tragedy, considering that I liked her a lot in seasons 1-3, but it goes to show that the series has squeezed out every ounce of juice she had left. It's time for Smallville to move on from Lana. The resolution to this story is for Lana to finally find out about Clark's powers, and I hope next week's episode will give us that grand finale.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2007)

EEEEEEVULLLLLLLLLLL CLARK 

I missed Red Clark, he's teh bad ass.

Though really, it seems each season has a quota of 'not being yourself' episodes so it gets corny but this one is lol.

Oh and her raeping him and then with a kiss he is happy to oblige


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Feb 1, 2007)

Yea I diff. missed the the Evil Clark!!(red Kriptonite(sp?))

Crashing a party :3!

Man this ep is getting better!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2007)

Haha evil clark has words laced with nuclear warheads.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Feb 1, 2007)

So apparently Lana has a clue about Clark now?!

and what was with Lexi and the Doc? Is it what I think??


----------



## Brandt (Feb 1, 2007)

This episode was filled with awesomeness. Red K Clark for the win.  And judging from next week's preview, Lana just might know soon enough.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 1, 2007)

i don't think lana ever knows for sure during smallville, but i believe she figures out sometime later in the superman story line.  but then again, smallville is a completely different superman universe so it could be likely.

and damn...you were right.  words laced with warheads.  I don't know how he's ever going to live that fiasco down.  Though it was wicked sweet when he owned lex like 6 times in one episode : P


----------



## Brandt (Feb 1, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> i don't think lana ever knows for sure during smallville, but i believe she figures out sometime later in the superman story line.  but then again, smallville is a completely different superman universe so it could be likely.
> 
> and damn...you were right.  words laced with warheads.  I don't know how he's ever going to live that fiasco down.  Though it was wicked sweet when he owned lex like 6 times in one episode : P



There are only so many ways for people to get owned ,yet Clark seems to be finding new, innovating ways.  

He's got one hell of a hole to dig out after the party.


----------



## Gene (Feb 1, 2007)

This was the best episode this season. Clark was so badass is this episode. Especially during the dinner party. 

Lex is starting to get really scary now. He probably made Lana pregnant through some other means. >_>


----------



## Rukie (Feb 1, 2007)

About the whold "Lana's mysterious pregnancy" thing, what with what Lex said to the doctor... my brother's predicting a reincarnation of Zod (sp?).


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 1, 2007)

Personal Jesus said:


> My closed caption labeled the reoccuring sound effect as "Animal Growl" every time it appeared, so I assume it was the phantom growling again and again. But yeah, that definitely gave it away that none of it was real.




Sorry, just had to point out that the growling was Krypto(Shelby) not the Phantom. If you remember, at the end of the episode that is what knocked Clark back into reality because he still heard his dog barking.


----------



## Nuzents (Feb 2, 2007)

man, this was a good episode.  Just watched a few minutes ago, and my favorite line is when Lois said, "Lana is your past, I am your future", and clark replied, "this is the present".

oh and about the baby, Lex probably just injected his sperm into Lana to make sure she got pregnant after they had sex, but i'm sure he also put some kyrptonite in it to give it special abilities


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 3, 2007)

Great Episode, Clark influenced by Red Kryptonite is pure awesomeness. Also the Clark and Lois moments were Hot !!!


----------



## Shepard (Feb 3, 2007)

Great episode, I allways love when Kal comes around to make the things interesting.

Lol at poor Lex, he draws a gun and Clark doesn't even care.

Clark: "You don't want to do this, you can't win, you don't even know the rules of the game"

*Crashes Lex into the wall*

Lana: "Please stop this!"

Clark: "If I knew how you'd turn about, I would have never saved your life in the bridge" (Ouch, that must've hurted)


----------



## delirium (Feb 3, 2007)

Nuzents said:


> oh and about the baby, Lex probably just injected his sperm into Lana to make sure she got pregnant after they had sex, but i'm sure he also put some kyrptonite in it to give it special abilities



Ding ding ding! Damn Lex is a twisted fool.

Finally caught myself up with SV. Two pretty good episodes following Justice. Looks like Lana's getting closer to finding out the truth (finally). She wasn't as annoying as she usually is either.

These episodes actually got me waiting for upcomings eps. I haven't felt like that in a while with SV.

Have I already said that Erica is fine?


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't wait for the next episode !!!!
Maybe Miss Lana will try to find out more about Clark... (It's about time she learned something. Now Lois is the only clueless girl left !)


----------



## Sesqoo (Feb 4, 2007)

I think Lana will die, atleast I feel like it might happen soon.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 4, 2007)

Lana isn't going to die. She is in the comics. Only death possible would be Chloe. Pete and Lana end up hooking up. Although this could take a completely different route. I really wish Pete would come back for a visit though.


----------



## Emery (Feb 5, 2007)

^ According to Kryptonsite.com, he just might.  On the spoilers for "Promise", they say a character who hasn't been around for a couple of years is coming back for the episode.  Didn't specify it was Pete...but it looks that way.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 5, 2007)

Awesome, I really liked his character, it pisses me off that the writers just didn't care about him, so they wrote him off the show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2007)

They had to get rid of Pete. He was black. This is a racist show they're trying to run, here.

I'm sure MM won't be black for long...


----------



## Quon (Feb 5, 2007)

how many seasons of smallville exists?


----------



## Sesqoo (Feb 5, 2007)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Lana isn't going to die. She is in the comics. Only death possible would be Chloe. Pete and Lana end up hooking up. Although this could take a completely different route. I really wish Pete would come back for a visit though.



I know that she did not die in the comics, but this show have some differences to the comics, for instance chloe doesn't even exist (she might possibly die as you say) but supergirl (Kara) did die and I believe she didn't in the comics, that is why I believe that Lana might actually die.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 5, 2007)

Quon said:


> how many seasons of smallville exists?



They are on Season 6, so completed seasons, there are only 5.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Feb 5, 2007)

I really want Pete to come back I really miss him.... 

I hate to say this but it seems like SV is revolving around Lana alot...I really am getting quite sick of it, if it was me I want her dead. But thats just me. x] This series has gone away from the comics ..maybe just a little XDD

Can't wait for this weeks episode!


----------



## Emery (Feb 5, 2007)

Sesqoo said:


> I know that she did not die in the comics, but this show have some differences to the comics, for instance chloe doesn't even exist (she might possibly die as you say) but supergirl (Kara) did die and I believe she didn't in the comics, that is why I believe that Lana might actually die.



That wasn't actually Kara.  It was some chick posessed by Jor-El.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 8, 2007)

New episode tonight, if its as good as last weeks, that'll be awesome.


----------



## Nice Gai (Feb 8, 2007)

I think its a pointless episode but will be a great one to watch. If Lana does find out this episode I am going to be shocked.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, they'll most likely try and draw it out even more.


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't like this weeks episode too much, not that great. Next episode preview looked good though


----------



## Gene (Feb 8, 2007)

Next episode looks lame. I really hope Chloe isn't a meteor freak.


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 9, 2007)

l love the last episode that I was watched which was Crimson and I totally enjoyed the 'Justice' episode!

I however am tired of this lexana relationship.


----------



## Brandt (Feb 9, 2007)

I think we'll see the end of it in a few more episodes. I mean once Lana finds out that something's going on with the baby...


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 9, 2007)

Brandt said:


> I think we'll see the end of it in a few more episodes. I mean once Lana finds out that something's going on with the baby...




I hope so!  I became very suspicious after that doctor's talk with Lex. MMM, do you think she will confront Clark though?


----------



## Nuzents (Feb 9, 2007)

I personally think she will die soon or leave smallville at the end of the season, but hey, i thought that before, they seem to keep her around for appeal

Anyways, I thought this episode was alright, though last weeks "crimson" was much better since I love "bad" clark.  On this ep, I thought Lana should have put the pieces together after he saved her from the ceiling. She sees that he invunerable, superfast, and strong.  She was with the kyrptians, and see a her old necklace different...

Next week episode looks stupid, and will probably only have small plot development.

Oh yeah, did anyone else think that when Lex went to Clark's barn that he was going to try to sue him??  Lol, i was like, he going to try and take the farm or some shit, guess they finally got tired of them losing that farm.  THough Lex statement for wanting Clark there was pretty funny


----------



## delirium (Feb 9, 2007)

That comment wasn't funny, that was full of hurt. Damn Lex is a bastard. Gotta love him for that though.


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 9, 2007)

Lana's going to lose her child because it isn't Clark's child and she'll be so heart-broken and confused she'll leave the series forever while Clark and Lex gear up for _another _ final throwdown that concludes with the fully grown baby confronting Lana. And then everything goes back to normal as if none of it ever happened.

Last night's episode was good if only because it furthered the plot, but I don't really look forward to seeing how the whole thing ends unless it features the return of Pete.


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 10, 2007)

1. Trespass was OK. I loved it when Chloe told Clark : "She's been orbiting your secret for years." That was cool...

2. When Lana tried to access Chloe's computer, I would have liked her to open the file... Most likely everything in there is in Kryptonian.

3. I watched Crimson again and I think that after telling Lex that he should not have saved him (on the bridge / S1) and Lana yelling not to kill him, Clark should have answered : "That's ironic really, given all I had to sacrifice to keep him alive at the end of Dark Thursday..." (We haven't heard from Jor-El since...)


----------



## ANBUSoldier (Feb 10, 2007)

Well i wonder what lana's kid is going too be


----------



## Brandt (Feb 10, 2007)

ANBUSoldier said:


> Well i wonder what lana's kid is going too be



Assuming she has the baby. My bet is that Lana will lose the baby somehow and Lex goes nuts.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 11, 2007)

Can anybody tell me the Smallville theme song?


----------



## delirium (Feb 11, 2007)

*Remy Zero* - _Save Me_


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 11, 2007)

^ Thanks. I really wanted to listen to it.


----------



## Invisible Phantom (Feb 11, 2007)

Open at your own risk

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lana has a miscarrage


 
no joke.


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 11, 2007)

Camioshi said:


> Open at your own risk
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Indeed, I can't really see her bringing the baby.


----------



## Red Viking (Feb 11, 2007)

You know, I really can't see why they're doing the whole "Ross and Rachel" thing with Clark and Lana.  

Since we KNOW that they won't end up together and that he'll marry Lois anyway, I can't understand why they've been so adamant about keeping those two apart.

I mean, really, the tension of a "will they, won't they" plot really doesn't work when you know for a fact that they ultimately won't.


----------



## Brandt (Feb 15, 2007)

An okay episode overall. I think Lana definitely knows that Lex is lying to her, so she might be able to redeem herself. But anyway, on to the more exciting things...

Speculation time: What is Chloe's power?


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm kinda mad, I was out and missed the episode


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2007)

Stupid girl, its a gift, not a curse.

I'm thinking tech, seeing as thats her only use as of now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2007)

Brandt said:


> An okay episode overall. I think Lana definitely knows that Lex is lying to her, so she might be able to redeem herself. But anyway, on to the more exciting things...
> 
> Speculation time: What is Chloe's power?



Yeah the episode was good in my view, Yeah Lana is most likely figures Lex is lying to her an like you said could be able to redeem herself.

Lol it's too hard to even guess what her powers could be at this point really, and who know's when we'll find out it is.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 15, 2007)

Brandt said:


> An okay episode overall. I think Lana definitely knows that Lex is lying to her, so she might be able to redeem herself. But anyway, on to the more exciting things...
> 
> Speculation time: What is Chloe's power?



Super hyper monkey robot teenager angst powers


----------



## Kisame. (Feb 16, 2007)

I think chloie has the power to die twice as fast as a normal human


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 16, 2007)

lex is setting himself up to fall down so hard.  I can't wait till the wedding episode.

and you pretty much know 100% the baby in lana is going to die.  lol...probably the spawn of satan


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 16, 2007)

Clearly one of the best episode of the season...

Lex = Pure Evil

"I hate Lana" fanclub, I'm no longer a member !!!

Now we must wait a month... HELL !

I hope we'll see Lionel in the next one.


----------



## Lord Snow (Feb 16, 2007)

I think Chloe's meteor power has to do with hre ability to break most computer codes on the show. Unless there is a file on the computer titled "My Passwords" that would be the only way she can do half of what she does.

Great episode last night. Best episode in a while so far. Things moved fast, people had clear motivations, a good time all around.


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 16, 2007)

I haven't seen this episode yet but it sounds great!

Hmm so the two are really going to get married then?


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 16, 2007)

come on now...you actually think lana is going to marry lex?  just look at the signs man!!!


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I don't know~~ I read somewhere Kristen K got interviewed coming out of a church you can read it here~~but I hope they don't tie the knot indeed

Find it here in case you haven't seen it yet


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 16, 2007)

just because they are at a church doesn't mean they will tie the knot.  it just won't happen...and lex is going to be pissed...yay


----------



## Brandt (Feb 16, 2007)

Lana could simply leave Lex standing on the altar waiting. Damn, that'd be harsh.


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd personally love that, what a slap to his face and ego that would be~~


----------



## Kisame. (Feb 16, 2007)

> I think Chloe's meteor power has to do with hre ability to break most computer codes on the show. Unless there is a file on the computer titled "My Passwords" that would be the only way she can do half of what she does.



Yeah thats what I thought 2 but most shows have those "hackers' That do ridiculous things thats impossible in those time frames like running a brute forcer that cracks alphanumeric password in like seconds


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 16, 2007)

I went spoiler hunting...


*Spoiler*: __ 



the spoiler is not here anymore. sorry, I just want to avoid further problems


----------



## Kisame. (Feb 16, 2007)

i see ima have to stop coming to this thread before the show plays. yes we know there are spoilers for the episodes before they came out and if we wanted to see them we would just look on the site our selves. no need to post them in here


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 16, 2007)

I apoligize Kisame.

I didn't know.

whaoh look at all that red under my name...

I don't understand why you bad reped me, it wasn't very spoilerish...


----------



## Brandt (Feb 16, 2007)

Kisame said:


> i see ima have to stop coming to this thread before the show plays. yes we know there are spoilers for the episodes before they came out and if we wanted to see them we would just look on the site our selves. no need to post them in here



Well Morsina did put them in spoiler tags. Shouldn't it have been obvious that unless you wanted to be spoiled, don't check it out?


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 16, 2007)

Link removed

"In all other sections, the general rule is that spoilers are allowed, but tags/warnings should be used for major spoilers. Assuming you ever have a reason to post spoilers in any of these other sections at all."

Outskirts of Konoha

*Konoha Theatre*
Konoha Ad Board
Job Center


edit : message to lemondade and Kirin : guys/girls, I think I'm falling in love with you...


----------



## Kai (Feb 17, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was alright. More kyroptonite...
> 
> I don't see why Flash couldn't just break through the glass using his speed, or something.



I don't think he had the ability of high speed vibration at that time. 

Yeah, a bit late but Justice has been my favorite episode in QUITE a while..


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 17, 2007)

To be honest, I don't think she'll get powers at all, just that all her helping Clark out and exposure to Kryptonite has given her Krypto cancer. You saw the lengths she went through to get that device out. I believe it would make for a really good story, her having to come to grips with her mortality and all.


----------



## delirium (Feb 17, 2007)

BladeofTheChad said:


> To be honest, I don't think she'll get powers at all, just that all her helping Clark out and exposure to Kryptonite has given her Krypto cancer. You saw the lengths she went through to get that device out. I believe it would make for a really good story, her having to come to grips with her mortality and all.



I don't know.. I think she's a meteor freak. Or at least she should be. The irony of it all would be funny.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 24, 2007)

I am betting they will get married, then she will find out about what Lex did with the baby, then she will leave him.

Are there no episodes until the 15th?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 24, 2007)

yup, have to wait till March 15th...DAMNIT...


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 24, 2007)

Gosh I wasn't aware it was until next month oh!!


----------



## Gooba (Feb 24, 2007)

BAH

AJFsdfjslkfhsahjfjalkjffADSFDSAGJAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 24, 2007)

Eh my sentiments....


----------



## Brandt (Mar 15, 2007)

So how did people take tonight's Smallville? Looks like things will get interesting between Clark and Lana now that she knows. But damn, Papa Luthor is pretty evil, and I thought he turned good.


----------



## Rukie (Mar 15, 2007)

The evil baby dream sequence of Lex's was so awesome, it's practically confirmed my suspicions that it's the child of Zod.


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 15, 2007)

It took a while, but Lana's gone back to annoying the hell out of me. Seriously, who would want a girlfriend like that ? Girl strings the megalomaniac along, going as far as to agree to marry him and waits until the marriage day to decide she wants to be humped by the guy that she left because he couldn't be honest. But now being in a relationship with another man who at least pretends to be forthcoming you decide that you'd rather have the guy that honestly wouldn't tell you the truth. It's a good thing there are fine, upstanding men like Lionel Luthor to keep people honest. God bless, America.

All of that aside, as not a season finale, this was a good route to go. Clearly Lana and Clark are destined for one another even if they are meant to physically be together and now that Clark basically knows he can have her love it provides a nice role reversal ignoring Lex's ignorance to the whole thing. Lana is undeniably going to be manipulating Lex to protect Clark whenever possible and Clark is not going to be dropping this whole thing, so it is something of a return to the status quo and the story of Clark and Lana as warped as it may be.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 15, 2007)

SHIT! I missed it.


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 16, 2007)

Damn, I knew the fifteen meant something important.

I got to watch it


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 16, 2007)

you know, I don't like this whole lana lex thing. but lionel is finally getting a real story soon. we'll see what his true motives are by seasons end. chloe's powers will be elaborated on, and hopefully we'll see the growing relationship of clark and lois. On a side note, i'd like to see any one of the justice leaguers back and also more on the martian manhunter.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2007)

The episode tonight was good in my opinion. Soon enough things will blow up on Lex, and eventually Lana will find out the truth about her baby. Whatever that may be.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 16, 2007)

So, is there actually going to be one more season? i kept hearing sixth was te final season.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2007)

It's not exactly sure yet if this will be the final season or not, some people are saying it is, some are  saying it isn't. I don't think it is, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 16, 2007)

What is the problem with the baby though


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2007)

^No idea yet, all we know is it's not a "normal pregnancy" we'll find out eventually.


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 16, 2007)

Waitwaitwaitwait.  I've missed a whole bunch of episodes, but Chloe is a metahuman now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2007)

^From what we know yes she's a "meteor freak"..somewhat, I don't think she'll have any powers though. If you missed a lot of episodes and have no way of seeing them at the moment, check YouTube for the episodes, I know a few people upload the newest episodes as fast as possible.


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 16, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> What is the problem with the baby though




I'm not sure what Lex has done it too but its definitely not normal I think.

Those are some really nice signatures you have there


----------



## Brandt (Mar 16, 2007)

BladeofTheChad said:


> So, is there actually going to be one more season? i kept hearing sixth was te final season.



Well the actors all signed seven-year contracts, I believe, so unless something really bad happens, I think we'll see a seventh (and final) season.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 16, 2007)

lemondade said:


> I'm not sure what Lex has done it too but its definitely not normal I think.
> 
> Those are some really nice signatures you have there



Why thank you


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 16, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Why thank you



You are welcome, I especially want to run away with storm


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 17, 2007)

Brandt said:


> Well the actors all signed seven-year contracts, I believe, so unless something really bad happens, I think we'll see a seventh (and final) season.



This is part three of an interview that Al gough did with "IF Magazine" and in this part he talks about Smallville Season 8 and some movies that he's doing soon. Link removed




> iF: Let?s say the CW decided to cancel you after next year, would you be able to essay into that last episode pretty quickly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 17, 2007)

I would like that 8th season and to see how this all plays out. Thanks for sharing this interview ^^


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 21, 2007)

Ask Ausiello Spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Question:* This whole twist with Lana's baby on Smallville is really confusing me. Is there a baby or not? Is it a superenhanced baby? What's the deal?!— Briana
*Ausiello:* First off, Briana, breathe. OK, according to my sources, Lana will definitely see a baby in her ultrasound, but you know how things are never what they appear to be with Lex. As for enhanced abilities, the real gift this plot has is the power to turn Lana into one pissed-off woman with a mission. And we looove Lana when she's not a wuss. 
*Question:* I'd be ever so grateful for some more Smallville scoop.— Josh Clark
*Ausiello:* Per my Super mole, the Justice League won't be back in the season finale, but Martian Manhunter will.


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 21, 2007)

Eight seasons ? Good grief.

While I can see the final ten episodes or so being absolutely amazing, as series finales often are, it's everything in-between that bothers me a bit. This season managed to bring back a bit of my interest because of Green Arrow and Justice and while last week's episode was good I can't help thinking of another season without a definitive end as being a bit of a placeholder.

Thanks for the information either way.


----------



## Brandt (Mar 22, 2007)

That was a pretty wild episode. Lana's gone Section Eight, Lex hiding more secrets, and Clark... he's a sad case.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 22, 2007)

They so stole that ending fight scene from the FMA with Edward and Greed's fight. I'm referring to the scene where Titan swung, missed, and Clark did a spin, came back and punched him. Though in FMA Ed stabbed him (if I remember correctly).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2007)

This whole Episode reminded me of the first Spiderman movie.

But it was a very satisfying episode. I was rather pissed about how my computer fucked me over so I was likewise feeling the urge to beat something to death with my bare hands and watching that was very very satisfying.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 22, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> They so stole that ending fight scene from the FMA with Edward and Greed's fight. I'm referring to the scene where Titan swung, missed, and Clark did a spin, came back and punched him. Though in FMA Ed stabbed him (if I remember correctly).


I sincerely doubt they did any such thing :/

I bet the director hasn't ever heard of FMA.

8 seasons sounds perfect : D  We can't have it be like 7th heaven where they don't ever quit D:


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 23, 2007)

what the fuck?!! I didnt see the episode last night! They showed an NBA (Bulls/Nuggets) game for me...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh no no more than seven seasons please!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 29, 2007)

5 more episodes left in season 6. The next air date of a new episode is the 19th of April according to IMDB.


----------



## SGLP (Mar 29, 2007)

Taking forever for this season to be over it seems. Never notice all the reruns they've been doing. Tonight was good though. Never saw this episode.


----------



## korican04 (Mar 29, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> They so stole that ending fight scene from the FMA with Edward and Greed's fight. I'm referring to the scene where Titan swung, missed, and Clark did a spin, came back and punched him. Though in FMA Ed stabbed him (if I remember correctly).



that was just a SHORYUKEN!
Clark should just do more dragon punches.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 30, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> 5 more episodes left in season 6. The next air date of a new episode is the 19th of April according to IMDB.



i was so pissed that they ran a rerun, because i was playing poker then i saw it was 7 so i basically lost on purpose to go watch it. they really need to say that they are going to skip a week.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 31, 2007)

^ well, usually you can tell. If there's going to be a new episode in the next week they'll show a preview for it right after the episode that airs on thursday, but if there isn't going to be one they'll just show promos/commercials for other shows.


----------



## Kalle85 (Mar 31, 2007)

Trailer for the last 5 Episodes: Warcraft orc

Damn, the last Scene with Lex & Clark is so awesome!


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 10, 2007)

Damn so this week is a rerun as well.  I still want to know what is Chloe powers and what the hell did Lex do to Lana.  This season had it's corny moments but this is still the best season even though it's weird not seeing Jonathan


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 10, 2007)

April 19th I saw a commercial last night with Clark saving Lex. It looks like some good episodes are coming up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2007)

Unless the WB cancels the show for reality TV. 

I imagine there will also be plenty of breaks. Spring break, summer break, christmas break, break because the cast wants one, a break for no reason, halloween break, weekly break, smoke break, etc.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Apr 10, 2007)

Kalle85 said:


> Trailer for the last 5 Episodes: Link removed
> 
> Damn, the last Scene with Lex & Clark is so awesome!



was that lana that clark was holding when flying?


----------



## Brandt (Apr 10, 2007)

Kalle85 said:


> Trailer for the last 5 Episodes: Link removed
> 
> Damn, the last Scene with Lex & Clark is so awesome!



Oh damn, that preview was _wicked!_ The rest of Season Six is going to be great.



the 1 and only jj said:


> was that lana that clark was holding when flying?



It looks like Lois... I think.


----------



## Dem0n5 (Apr 10, 2007)

missed like an entire season when our cable went out then didn't want to start watching when I was already out of the loop. Looks like lots of things have changed...chloe has a power? xD


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 11, 2007)

Is this the last 5 episodes of the show or the season?


----------



## Brandt (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> Is this the last 5 episodes of the show or the season?



It's the last five of the season.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Apr 12, 2007)

Brandt said:


> Oh damn, that preview was _wicked!_ The rest of Season Six is going to be great.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Lois... I think.



yeah you are right it is lois, its from the ep where lois and clark crash the wedding party. just rewatched it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 12, 2007)

The previous has me curious as well, a whole week until hearing what happens. In the meantime, I do so love Lionel. ^^;


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 12, 2007)

Smallvilles been good this season though I hoped that after 6 Seasons they would have some good fights, Clark VS That Dude in the Fight Club thing had potential to be a awsome fight.


----------



## Lord Snow (Apr 13, 2007)

Spoiler relating to Season 6 Finale:

*Spoiler*: __ 



May 17: "Phantom" (Season Finale)
Lana (Kristin Kreuk) tells Lex (Michael Rosenbaum) their marriage is over, and Clark (Tom Welling) goes after Lionel (John Glover) when he discovers the real reason Lana agreed to marry Lex.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 19, 2007)

People always seem to miss this thread .


----------



## Emery (Apr 19, 2007)

There's actually going to be a new episode tonight!  Yay.  

Unfortunately, I won't be home.  

Thank God for DVRs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2007)

What can you do when there is little or no moderation of the Theatre?


----------



## Emery (Apr 19, 2007)

^ You should beg the admins to be a mod in this forum.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2007)

If I was a mod in here, I'd be the worst mod ever. I barely come in this place, really. Actually, I hardly ever do. So inactive.


----------



## Emery (Apr 19, 2007)

You could make it active.  You provide an endless supply of entertainment.


----------



## zaraki_ken (Apr 19, 2007)

I currently had stopped watch smallville... Last time I watch was season 5...

Its getting pretty much for me... I can't stand series that had many season, tired...


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 19, 2007)

New episode tonight, BTW...Chloe's mom >.>


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 19, 2007)

that was funny how clark thought about saving lex, i would have let it cut him a little then knock the fuck out of him, maybe kick him in the nuts too, one nice kick and crush a ball, lol


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lana wasn't pregnant


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 19, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lana wasn't pregnant



yeah, that was funny, Lex is starting to play into his character nicely.  Especially when he made the threats to chloe....


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 19, 2007)

A decent enough episode for what I saw (missed first half); it's nice to get a bit more development on 33.1 and Lynda Carter is apparently the worst mother ever. But, really, who wouldn't want to mind control their child every once in a while ? I would have actually liked to see more of the meteor-empowered since I would have liked a touch of nostalgia. This week k-freaks, next week vague homosexual implications, it's season one all over again. For a criminal mastermind Lex sure does like to leave huge gaping holes in his plots for random people to uncover and I'm not looking forward to Lana's mental breakdown (knock on wood).

Also, if you are not watching Supernatural right now then you should be.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 19, 2007)

I thought it was interesting to see why Chloe's mother got put away.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh Snap! Looks like the secret with Lana's 'baby' is out. I was hoping for a meteor freak kid, but now I want to see how Lana confronts Lex.


----------



## Gene (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm seriously getting tired of Lana getting knocked out and Clark having his mother rescue him from kryptonite in every single episode. >_>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2007)

Ineed. Getting knocked out that many times will eventually lead to brain damage.

Lol, Lana's a retard.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 21, 2007)

I missed this episode, I'll have to DL it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 26, 2007)

Today's episode made he happy and sad, I enjoyed it a lot.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really enjoyed the part where Lex was grudgingly pulling the rock out of Clark and bandaging his arm while they exchanged acidic words. The contrast was just beautiful. And I found it quite sweet that despite it all Lionel still thought of LEx and Lex still thought of Lionel. Also, such love for Lex pulling Clark out of the rubble. And Clark thinking about Lex at the end was fantastic. Looking forward to seeing what Lex has planned.


----------



## Rukie (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow... Lana's surprised me now... she's gone so mad, she's now actually somewhat kickass. Threatening Lional, keeping the second tunnel entrance a secret so no one could rescut Lex... she's practically become a second Lex!

I think what Lional said pretty much summed her up: "You have truely embraced what it means to become a Luther."


----------



## Brandt (Apr 26, 2007)

Lana's gonna go for the kill soon. If this episode doesn't prove it, I don't know what will... except for the act of killing. 

Next week's episode looks ridiculous but funny at the same time. Smallive Noir?


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2007)

Hasn't the next episode been done before? o_o


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 28, 2007)

Rukie said:


> Wow... Lana's surprised me now... she's gone so mad, she's now actually somewhat kickass. Threatening Lional, keeping the second tunnel entrance a secret so no one could rescut Lex... she's practically become a second Lex!
> 
> I think what Lional said pretty much summed her up: "You have truely embraced what it means to become a Luther."



Eh, she performed similarly at the beginning of the season and look at what happened. Not to say that I wasn't pleasantly surprised with the re-emergence of badass Lana; that was definitely coldblooded the way that she basically left Lex to die, and that hug at the end ? Hug O' Death. However I doubt that it will last beyond this season or even to the end 'cause she's a woman, after all.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 29, 2007)

The last ep of smallville I really didn't get and just now posting.  I mean, Clark had a piece of Kyrptonite stuck in his back, walked around, and Lex pulled it out.  Then it came to the tunnel, and it was lined with Kyrptonite and Clark could barely crawl threw it.  I mean, he was walking around with Kyrptonite in his body, and when it just on the floor its too much, wtf....

Other then this, the ep was good for Lana character development.   And Lex got to see Clark bleed once again...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2007)

Nuzents said:


> The last ep of smallville I really didn't get and just now posting.  I mean, *Clark had a piece of Kyrptonite stuck in his back*, walked around, and Lex pulled it out.  Then it came to the tunnel, and it was lined with Kyrptonite and Clark could barely crawl threw it.  I mean, he was walking around with Kyrptonite in his body, and when it just on the floor its too much, wtf....
> 
> Other then this, the ep was good for Lana character development.   And Lex got to see Clark bleed once again...



Actually that wasn't Kryptonite. It was a piece of shrapnel in his back, If you listened while Lex pulled it out he said it was "shrapnel" not "meteor rock".


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 4, 2007)

Today's episode was kind of dull to me, I barely paid any attention to the dream sequence. I only really watched the beginning and end, interesting set-up for the next episode.


----------



## Star (May 5, 2007)

hmmm yeah. I doubt they would be that stuppid to makea mistake like that.

I loved the episode they showed this week. I thought it was creative. It had a nice 50's twist to it.


----------



## Marysmary (May 5, 2007)

This episode makes me want to see Superman Clark more T_T;;
Can't wait to see next week's episode, though.


----------



## Gene (May 10, 2007)

What a coincidence that Lois wakes up right after Clark defeats the Predator clone. >_>

End of episode was cool though when Lex revealed all those other Predator wannabes.

Season finale doesn't look that interesting tbh.


----------



## Nice Gai (May 11, 2007)

Season finale is all gonna be Lana based. This means all next season will be Zoner ass kicking. Lana I swear she causes so much unneccesary drama. Lois is still hot but she scares me now like a crazy girl. Her scene with that Aeris guy the acting was so bad I almost cried.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> Season finale is all gonna be Lana based. This means all next season will be Zoner ass kicking. Lana I swear she causes so much unneccesary drama. Lois is still hot but she scares me now like a crazy girl. Her scene with that Aeris guy the acting was so bad I almost cried.



This season is really 50/50 for me.  It's too much of a love story than actual fighting and crime stopping.  Lex creates a villain, Clark and Chloe finds out more about the villain, Lana wants to find out more about Clark and Lex, Lois annoys Clark, Clark fights bad guy and wonders if Lex was involved etc etc.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 11, 2007)

I could swear Lex gets off on threats to his life. Oh, and Lois' luck with love sucks.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 11, 2007)

I hope Clark goes out to train and when he gets back he takes on the army of super people (in the movie '300' style), that'd be so badass.


----------



## elena6375 (May 15, 2007)

i don't really like smallville anymore. i feel it has become too exhaggerated, like charmed. but i got a freing here that agrees about the training thing...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2007)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!! BIZARRO!!!!! I did not see that coming! That was one fucking bad ass season finale!!! I mean all the shit we had to go through this season and finally we get this!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gene (May 17, 2007)

wtf lol Bizarro

And I doubt Lana is actually dead. She probably hoped a ride on that truck that passed by before the car exploded. I'm not sure about Chloe though. =/

And it's getting kinda annoying how the villains don't finish off their enemy and just kinda leave after they pwn em'. >.>


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 17, 2007)

Oh, I thought the season finale was quite interesting, full of action so it has been one of the most entertaining one so far


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ouch about Lana telling Lex he was never able to have feelings of love. And really, I don't believe she's dead, deaths in explosions are just so easy to excuse, particularly since that truck passed by before Lionel go to the car so Lana could have gotten out at that time. And the introduction of Bizzaro, eh? Not to mention finally learning about Chloe's power. Lots to digest this time around.


----------



## Brandt (May 17, 2007)

Bizarro Superman = Wicked. I knew they wanted to bring him in at some point, I just didn't know it was the season finale. Definitely didn't see any of this happening. Wicked finish for the season!


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 17, 2007)

BIZARRO! HOLY FUCK! THAT CAME OUT OF FUCKING NO WHERE!!!!

That was fucking awesome. This one was slow as hell compared to the previous ones. But the last single minute made up for it all ten fold.

Lol Chloe = Chiyo, resurrection at the cost of yourself xD

It'd been funny if she used it on a dead cat or something.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2007)

It wasn't slow Sunu. Couldn't you feel the tension that was building up through the episode?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

This episode was really obvious minus the Bizarro part.  I knew Chloe was going to heal Lois but I didn't  think at the cost of her life.  What a shitty ass power.  I hope Lana got on the truck but I doubt it and we are going to see another side of Clark.  Lex already a villain but he is not there yet from what know he is capable of. Now that Lana is dead, that side is fully awakened.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 17, 2007)

True but the rest had like some cataclysm. Last season the coming of zod. Before the meteors. And I cant remember all the others but there was also the tornadoes and others. This was like business as usual for the longest time.

But I cant wait to see that army in action. That will be awesome.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

Forreal next year is season 7 right, when the fuck is Clark going to fly naturally without being possessed or some other bullshit like that.  I'm dying to see him realize he could fly.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2007)

If he starts flying like Nathan from Heroes, I would be satisfied. I don't like the way they make him look when flying.


----------



## Emery (May 17, 2007)

The season finale was fucking awesome.  C'mon?  Bizarro?  Who the hell saw that coming? (besides people that read spoilers)


The season 7 premeire is gonna be fucking awesome.  I can't wait. 


(P.S. - Someone should really make some gifs from this ep)


----------



## Ha-ri (May 18, 2007)

Man, most of the new episode wasn't very interesting, then BAM! Bizarro! Once that creature hit Clark and he went flying through the wall and as he got up he saw Bizarro, that is just too awesome!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2007)

isn't bizarro suposed to be retarded...he got the same intelligance as clark

i like the kid that was ripping hearts out...i thought the whole episode was intresting


----------



## Nice Gai (May 18, 2007)

He turns retarded after awhile. His face looked awesome. Once Bizzaro said I am something Bizzar I was like Holy Shit no way. Never would have expected it. I dont know if I have a weak stomack but I almost threw up so many times this episde. That little kid is a good actor.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

Word Bizarro did come out of nowhere.  When I seen the other Clark it didn't even hit me that the guy was Bizarro.  I didn't realize that Phil Morris was Martian Manhunter either until his eyes glowed.

All I know is that Martha is a senator so she wont be around, Chloe might be dead, and Lana is alive.  The only person alive is Lois. Hmm Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Smallville?


----------



## Nice Gai (May 18, 2007)

I love the show but I really hope next season is the final season. I dont know if I can go through another season of smallvile after next season.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

Most likely they might continue it the story but it will be a couple of years later.    Clark and Lois will be working at the Daily Planet and is thinking of becoming Superman.  The name of the series will be called "Metropolis."  Well this is what I hope.


----------



## Nice Gai (May 18, 2007)

Then we are right back at Adventures of Lois and Clark. I wonder if it safe to go that far. I dont even think its been a decade since the show ended.


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

I didn't expect chloe to give her life to lois through a tear( i think chloes dead) and i expected for lana to die though not by carbomb.

I dont think lex is behind it.
*
Since when was bizarro ever a phantom??

*


Cyber Celebrity said:


> Forreal next year is season 7 right, when the fuck is Clark going to fly naturally without being possessed or some other bullshit like that. I'm dying to see him realize he could fly.



he did fly as kal el in the earlier seasons but he wasnt himself his mindset was altered  his mom used black kryptonite on him to turn him back to normal and he forgot his training.



Ha-ri said:


> Man, most of the new episode wasn't very interesting, then BAM! Bizarro! Once that creature hit Clark and he went flying through the wall and as he got up he saw Bizarro, that is just too awesome!



I liked the lois action and the stuff with the little boy and clark going crazy on lex and then clark fighting the phantom that turns into bizarro.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 18, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Since when was bizarro ever a phantom??



Just let it go. It's fanservice and you should be happy they went with it like that. Lets not bash them.


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

im not bashing im asking. If i remember right hes not a phantom in the superman comics.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

^Since when Lois was married and had a son, and the father of the boy is Superman?  I still can't let that go.


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

That actually makes sense tho because superman gave up his powers was human and made love to her.hence the son.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 19, 2007)

Again where in the comics show Lois being married with child, and Superman is really the father.  Also the boy has superpowers making him Superboy, well Superboy II.


----------



## Lord Snow (May 19, 2007)

There was something very odd with the Lana death scene. They made sure Lionel saw her die while that mail truck was passing paths before the explosion. Iam thinking that Lana faked her death so that Lex would be arrested for murder.WHEN the hell did Chloe learn the Ovoid mind transfer technique to switch injuries/bodies with others? Good episode. I was ready to turn on this show if they screwed this up but it has a few unique cliffhangers.


----------



## StarcloudDriver (May 19, 2007)

the last ep was okies but not as gd as the previous seasons final ep.

Looking at the series next year it will suffere greatly in places:

Michael Rosenbaum may be leaving the show and might only guest star in 2/3 eps the whole of season 8 as well as the fact that Mrs Kent will not be in the majoirty of the series as well as the fact that Lionel Luthor will have to die eventually in the next 2 seasons.


----------



## Red Viking (May 19, 2007)

Wait, Chloe can heal people with her _tears?_

...

That's it, I'm outta here.


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> Wait, Chloe can heal people with her _tears?_
> 
> ...
> 
> That's it, I'm outta here.



Yes but unfortunately chloe may be dead now or in a coma.


----------



## Red Viking (May 19, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Yes but unfortunately chloe may be dead now or in a coma.



I don't care.  I'm done.  

Honestly, I started to lose interest when they introduced Lois because, really, what's the point?  Why the Hell should I watch Clark fawn over Lana and watch Chloe angst over unrequited feelings every week when we all _know_ he'll end up with the future reporter of the Daily Planet?

This was simply the excuse I needed to stop watching.


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

I think the season finale was rather suspenseful and i liked the gore too.


----------



## Brandt (May 19, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I think the season finale was rather suspenseful and i liked the gore too.



Yeah, seeing Bizarro was wicked. I hope they give us a good fight scene between Clark and Bizarro for Season 7's premier.


----------



## SGLP (May 19, 2007)

I'd be surprised if this made it past Season 7. Stuff just started hitting the fan lately and annoying me more than pleasing me. I'm not the biggest Superman fan in the world, but damn Lois and Jimmy dancing around in every episode irks me.


----------



## Lord Snow (May 26, 2007)

SGLP said:


> I'd be surprised if this made it past Season 7. Stuff just started hitting the fan lately and annoying me more than pleasing me. I'm not the biggest Superman fan in the world, but damn Lois and Jimmy dancing around in every episode irks me.



Kristen Kreuk and Michael Rosenbaum have confirmed they are leaving next year, so Season 7 will probably be the last one.


----------



## carnage (May 27, 2007)

kristin kreuk character was killed i doubt she will be back


----------



## Lord Snow (May 27, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> kristin kreuk character was killed i doubt she will be back



Until we see a body or get confirmation I don`t plan on believing it.Also since Kristin Kreuk is signed up for S7 and based on the fact that Lana's entrance into the jeep was not too obvious, I would have to conclude that she is still alive. Even if she died, the newly introduced Chloe power can bring her back. In terms of how, I agree with any of the JLA, MM style saves - or even a Lana operation to remove herself safely from Lex's grip. Remember, Lex looked very confused when confronted by Clark about Lana's death. I think she is alive or will be by S7.


----------



## narutofangd (May 27, 2007)

Didn't this show get canceled


----------



## Lord Snow (May 27, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Didn't this show get canceled



No it got renewed for a new season.


----------



## narutofangd (May 27, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> No it got renewed for a new season.



oH the last time i watched that clarks dad died


----------



## carnage (May 27, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Until we see a body or get confirmation I don`t plan on believing it.Also since Kristin Kreuk is signed up for S7 and based on the fact that Lana's entrance into the jeep was not too obvious, I would have to conclude that she is still alive. Even if she died, the newly introduced Chloe power can bring her back. In terms of how, I agree with any of the JLA, MM style saves - or even a Lana operation to remove herself safely from Lex's grip. Remember, Lex looked very confused when confronted by Clark about Lana's death. I think she is alive or will be by S7.



im not so sure chloe is alive and i think lex was confused because he didnt put the bomb in the jeep.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 27, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Until we see a body or get confirmation I don`t plan on believing it.Also since Kristin Kreuk is signed up for S7 and based on the fact that Lana's entrance into the jeep was not too obvious, I would have to conclude that she is still alive. Even if she died, the newly introduced Chloe power can bring her back. In terms of how, I agree with any of the JLA, MM style saves - or even a Lana operation to remove herself safely from Lex's grip. Remember, Lex looked very confused when confronted by Clark about Lana's death. I think she is alive or will be by S7.



Where was it stated that Lana signed up for Season 7?  I looked this up numerous times and for now there is no status on Kristin's character.


----------



## tommy198 (May 27, 2007)

Lana is definately alive. I've read it in a few articles now that shes signed up for s7.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 27, 2007)

Lana being alive is great news for me.  I just hope she doesn't show up until the middle because her so called "death"  will seriously change Lex and Clark characters.


----------



## carnage (May 27, 2007)

Cut pg2.

Gough says 7th season may not be the last.


----------



## Marysmary (May 27, 2007)

Can the story go on without a superman any time soon?
At this rate..our Clark may become the man of steel around his middle ages -.-''

can't wait for season 7 tho =]


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 28, 2007)

How the hell is Lana alive? She got blown up lawl.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 28, 2007)

Kagutsuchi said:


> How the hell is Lana alive? She got blown up lawl.



Lana probably made it look that way by rigging her car to explode.  She basically timed at the right moment to hop on the back of the truck and waited until Lionel was close enough to see this with his own eyes.  Is Lana great enough to pull this feat?  Stay tuned to Season 7 for the answer.


----------



## carnage (May 28, 2007)

I think she actually just ran farther down the street and made a turn or something not getting a ride on the truck. the truck going by made it impossible to tell if she got in the vehicle or not.


----------



## spaZ (May 28, 2007)

She proabaly went into the icecream truck or else it would have stoped when the explosion happened lol. I bet it was chole who died since she was never in the comics or anything, I bet she just transferd her life energy to lois who was suposse to die


----------



## Lord Snow (May 28, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Cut pg2.
> 
> Gough says 7th season may not be the last.



I read that but:



Kristen Kreuk and Michael Rosenbaum have confirmed they are leaving next year. Rumor has it that Allison Mack will be leaving also.


Can Smallville still go into season 8 without them....most importantly Lex?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 28, 2007)

No Lex equals no Smallville, but I could see a Justice League spinoff happening if that was the case.


----------



## Lord Snow (May 28, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> No Lex equals no Smallville, but I could see a Justice League spinoff happening if that was the case.



I agree.The SV braintrust took a major creative blow when Greg Beeman and Jeph Loeb left to do Heroes. Coupled with the losses of Lex, Lana, and potentially Chloe, and the writing is pretty much on the wall. Look at what happened to That 70's show after Topher and Ashton left... at some point you have to know when to call it a day and move on. Otherwise it just turns into a soap opera.... those things are like cockroaches man, they never die! Can you imagine trying to buy 30+ seasons of that stuff on DVD?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 29, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> I don't care.  I'm done.
> 
> Honestly, I started to lose interest when they introduced Lois because, really, what's the point?  Why the Hell should I watch Clark fawn over Lana and watch Chloe angst over unrequited feelings every week when we all _know_ he'll end up with the future reporter of the Daily Planet?
> 
> This was simply the excuse I needed to stop watching.



Well, the main reason I would want to keep watching is to see how Clark makes the switch from his love of Lana to his interest in Lois considering how friction-filled their interactions still are. It is like watching the series to see how Lex changed from being Clark's friend to becoming his enemy.


----------



## SGLP (May 29, 2007)

Jimmy is becoming a regular with Durance already being one... they might as well cast Perry White and go from there.

Latest spoiler I found on SpoilerFix.com

*Spoiler*: __ 



[On Michael Ausiello's latest Vodcast, John Glover (Lionel Luthor) spilled the beans that Martha Kent is definitely moving to Washington and therefore, Annette O'Toole would not be back next season as a series regular. Ausiello confirmed that she will probably pop up occasionally as a guest appearance. Also, according to Erica Durance (Lois Lane), Chloe is not really dead. That has NOT been confirmed.]Source: Michael Ausiello on TVGuide.com


----------



## Potentialflip (May 29, 2007)

SGLP said:


> Jimmy is becoming a regular with Durance already being one... they might as well cast Perry White and go from there.
> 
> Latest spoiler I found on SpoilerFix.com
> 
> ...



Can't agree more. I will say Smallville won't go past Season 8 if it somehow get that far.


----------



## SGLP (Jun 11, 2007)

New character joining for Season 7


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 11, 2007)

apparantly, it's supergirl, aka kara. kal-el's cousin.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 11, 2007)

Wtf do these chics see in Jimmy Olsen?


----------



## SGLP (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm really hoping the Jimmy situation doesn't evolve into a triangle. I've had enough with Clark-Lana-Whitney/Thatcoachguy/Lex/whoever else got in the way when Lana didn't have another love interest.

It sure would be nice to see Millar and Gough's take on Superboy.


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 11, 2007)

Smallvill if the best, i can't wait until next season starts...


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 12, 2007)

SGLP said:


> I'm really hoping the Jimmy situation doesn't evolve into a triangle. I've had enough with Clark-Lana-Whitney/Thatcoachguy/Lex/whoever else got in the way when Lana didn't have another love interest.
> 
> It sure would be nice to see Millar and Gough's take on Superboy.



You know what's killing me.  Smallville is about to reach its seventh season and Clark doesn't know how to fly yet.  Yet in the comics and cartoons he always knew how to fly.  Now we have Supergirl who comes in the scene and knows how to fly.


----------



## SGLP (Jun 12, 2007)

Maybe she'll teach him, haha. It is retarded how all the "evil" Clark's new how to do it, but he doesn't.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 13, 2007)

Alfred Gough had an interview with iF Magazine:


*Spoiler*: _Interview_ 



http://ifmagazine.com/new.asp?article=4569





> *Exclusive Breaking News: ALFRED GOUGH SPEAKS ABOUT SUPERGIRL ON 'SMALLVILLE' - SEASON 7*
> Plus, the co-creator reveals plans to bring original Supergirl herself -- Helen Slater -- on to the show some time next season
> By ANTHONY C. FERRANTE, Editor in Chief
> Published 6/12/2007
> ...


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jun 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> You know what's killing me.  Smallville is about to reach its seventh season and Clark doesn't know how to fly yet.  Yet in the comics and cartoons he always knew how to fly.  Now we have Supergirl who comes in the scene and knows how to fly.



he already knows how to fly. if you remember the episode that he asked lana to marry him and then lex ended up getting her killed. when he asked her he showed her that he could fly when he took her to the ice lair. also he flew with lois when they were both under the influence of red kryptonight. he flew from the planet to the green arrows apartment. you dont see him fly much though because he can run faster then he can fly.


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 13, 2007)

Are we going to see more of the justice league? I hope so


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 13, 2007)

the 1 and only jj said:


> he already knows how to fly. if you remember the episode that he asked lana to marry him and then lex ended up getting her killed. when he asked her he showed her that he could fly when he took her to the ice lair. also he flew with lois when they were both under the influence of red kryptonight. he flew from the planet to the green arrows apartment. you dont see him fly much though because he can run faster then he can fly.



Clark flying with Lana to the ice lair is probably the only scene I didn't remember this season.  The Red Kryptonite part I knew.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 13, 2007)

the 1 and only jj said:


> he already knows how to fly. if you remember the episode that he asked lana to marry him and then lex ended up getting her killed. when he asked her he showed her that he could fly when he took her to the ice lair. *also he flew with lois when they were both under the influence of red kryptonight. he flew from the planet to the green arrows apartment.* you dont see him fly much though because he can run faster then he can fly.



Nah that's wrong.

He didn't fly from the Daily Planet to Green Arrows apartment, he did a jump/leap.

That's why when they landed and went into the apartment Lois says: "Able to leap tall buildings in a single bound, I can't wait to see what else you can do"


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 13, 2007)

justice league? more like teen titans LOL


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 13, 2007)

clark can't fly yet.... in the comics he goes off after highschool and trains and fully learns all his powers. the show started with a no flights no tights rule.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 13, 2007)

midnight joker said:


> clark can't fly yet.... in the comics he goes off after highschool and trains and fully learns all his powers. the show started with a no flights no tights rule.



I guess I was thinking about Super Boy and the first Superman movie.  Clark always knew how the fly but in the comics I guess your right.  Hopefully this will be the season he fully learns all of his powers.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 12, 2007)

Everyone, meet .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2007)

Hmm.....nice, she's Canadian. 

She looks pretty good too.


----------



## carnage (Jul 12, 2007)

so chloe is in a coma i think and she may never come out of it but lana is alive cuz we never see her get in her vehicle because a truck gets in the way


----------



## Gene (Jul 15, 2007)

"Watch for her to spark romance with Jimmy Olsen (Ashmore) as well."

I wanted some Clark x Kara action. D:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2007)

Way too much make up.



> I wanted some Clark x Kara action. D:


i*c*st FTW...not


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> I guess I was thinking about Super Boy and the first Superman movie.  Clark always knew how the fly but in the comics I guess your right.  Hopefully this will be the season he fully learns all of his powers.



This has to be the season. They can't drag this thing out any longer. Minus a few episodes this past season was alright but before this last season it's been going downhill. End this sucker already and stop ruining Superman! 



@gent9 said:


> Everyone, meet .



She's really pretty.


----------



## carnage (Jul 16, 2007)

yeah i actually think 6th season was my favorite overall 4th and 5th were ok and the first 3 seasons were pretty good.

and i would bang supergirl


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 16, 2007)

She is super sexy. I would move to West Virginia if I was Clark. Why is there an abundance of fine ass woman in Smallville where Clark lives?


----------



## carnage (Jul 16, 2007)

I wonder if clark will end up kissing his cousin lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> She is super sexy. I would move to West Virginia if I was Clark. Why is there an abundance of fine ass woman in Smallville where Clark lives?



Your joking right? For a small town it has a ridiculous amount of gorgeous women. Shame all the men are idiots.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 10, 2007)

First Teaser for S7 is now Online:

KUKUKU


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 10, 2007)

Can't wait for S7.


----------



## carnage (Sep 11, 2007)

there is already spoilers and stuff at kryptonsite


----------



## delirium (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm really hoping they finish this thing this season.


----------



## carnage (Sep 11, 2007)

There is too much going on this season  so i think it will be 8 seasons. if charmed went 8 seasons so can smallville FTW


----------



## delirium (Sep 11, 2007)

You could do a lot with 20 episodes. Though.. there's probably gonna be some filler eps tossed in there like there always is. 

Anyway.. lasting a bunch of seasons doesn't really mean much when half of them sucked.


----------



## carnage (Sep 11, 2007)

well at least season 5 and 6 were pretty damn good. the suprise guest for this season is gonna be nothing short of super.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 12, 2007)

A new trailer came out:

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnO6gXaVAls]Smallville Extended S7 Trailer[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## carnage (Sep 12, 2007)

Damn I thought it started earlier  than the 27th thats fucked up


----------



## Kreig (Sep 12, 2007)

w00t! Season 7 starts three days after Heroes season 2. Win.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 13, 2007)

I really hope he freaking flies since that was actually the first power Superman discovers.  What is this, season 7 and Clark doesn't know he could fly.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 13, 2007)

It's coming back the 27th of September? Awesome.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 13, 2007)

omg i can't wait i am looking forward more to this show than heroes lol its getting good though hope clark becomes superman soon since his cousin is now in the picture though i though he was the last of his kind lol


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 13, 2007)

Season 7 spoilers:


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 13, 2007)

^ Sweet, nice!


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 27, 2007)

Spoiler about a villain who makes his return to smallville.


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 27, 2007)

Biscuit said:


> I'm really hoping they finish this thing this season.



I heard that they are going to do one more season after this one maybe 9 seasons but that could be pushing it.Who knows?
Thats the word on the street.


----------



## carnage (Sep 27, 2007)

as long as there is ratings they will milk it for 8 seasons probably like charmed.

anyone i will be watching this in hdtv tonight


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be watching this tonoght too, this ep looked interesting in the papers today.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 27, 2007)

Finally Smallville has returned, too bad I'll miss the season premier tonight.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

Supernatural should of started today too.  I like the 1-2 combo of Smallville and them.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2007)

It was the new Reaper instead of Supernatural.


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _spoiler for season premier _ 



Holy shit Clark got strong, he punched bizzaro into the atmosphere


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

spoiler talk 
*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah well to be honest i am not so sure hes dead swajio


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2007)

i want a gif of clarks super uppercut


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 28, 2007)

The episode tonight was pretty good. Bizzaro was a bit underwhelming though. No Bizzaro speak.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

im just kinda mad bizarro was a  one episode defeat. i hope he isnt dead becuz clark maked him seem pretty weak.


----------



## Emery (Sep 28, 2007)

Sources indicate that Bizarro will be back.  Clark will have to deal with Bizzaro, Brainiac, and whatever new plotline villain there is this season.


----------



## Brandt (Sep 28, 2007)

The end really hooked me. The premiere was good overall, but the end did it for me. I guess it had to do with Kelly Clarkson's "Sober" (which surprised me since I haven't really been a fan of any of her music... until then) and seeing Kara looking out at Smallville just before taking off. Damn, Laura Vandervoort is fine.


----------



## mister_napolean (Sep 28, 2007)

i thought she was wonder women for a second when she pulled out that bracelt


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 5, 2007)

The episode tonight was alright. I hated how Clark didnt once mention The Martian Manhunter to Kara.

I think its dumb how they havent made an epsiode centered around MM, about why hes on Earth and what his connection to Clark is.


----------



## Gene (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok the part where Lois got knocked out then two secs later Clark and Kara appeared was just ridiculous.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 5, 2007)

youtube links any1?


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Superrazien (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Supergirl chick, is so dam hot. Especially in those shorts my god. 

I'm sick of Lana, kill her already.


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

she is dead haha not

if u wanna know how she didnt die  its because she put the bomb in her vehicle  she ran past the vehicle and down the road while the vehicle blocked ours and lionels view of here   we figure she went in the vehicle but she didnt and then we saw it blow up.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 5, 2007)

carnage said:


> she is dead haha not
> 
> if u wanna know how she didnt die  its because she put the bomb in her vehicle  she ran past the vehicle and down the road while the vehicle blocked ours and lionels view of here   we figure she went in the vehicle but she didnt and then we saw it blow up.




I know shes alive, I was hoping she was dead, I want them to kill her. She is annoying and serves no purpose now, Lois is there Lana can go away.


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

lol lois isn't going to fall in love with clark until they are partners at the daily bugle when they get older


----------



## delirium (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like it's been reported.


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

damn lol there might be a way to see dead links for a while after they remove them but if there is i forget it.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 5, 2007)

Just watched episode 2

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

That Kryptonian girl is so hot it's unbelievable. Who needs Lana?
The action has also stepped up a bit, awesome episode overall.


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Kreig (Oct 5, 2007)

SuperGirl was hot. 

And Lana is just getting annoying.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 5, 2007)

not to sound ungratefull but any other link besides Veoh?


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

nope thats the only place wit it


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 5, 2007)

Kreig said:


> SuperGirl was hot.
> 
> And Lana is just getting annoying.



Wise words he speaks.

Dam though I can't get over how hot Supergirl is, it must suck for her to be related.


----------



## carnage (Oct 6, 2007)

not really cuz he still loves lana.


----------



## Emery (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't really care for Lana's character too much.... but I don't want her to leave the show.  Kristen Kreuk is just... way fucking hott.

Laura Vandervoort is okay, but blondes aren't really my thing.


----------



## carnage (Oct 6, 2007)

Shes better than okay she could be a model if she wanted


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2007)

laura is way hotter then kristen


----------



## Emery (Oct 6, 2007)

^ You're exaggerating way too much.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 6, 2007)

Emery said:


> ^ You're exaggerating way too much.



Is anything I said wrong or unreasonable?


----------



## Serp (Oct 6, 2007)

Fuck smallville you know why, each time they beat the badguy in one episode, Bizzaro and Zodd taken down in one, episode  why. But This season looks promising Cara looks fine!


----------



## Emery (Oct 7, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Is anything I said wrong or unreasonable?



I believe that question can be answered by my post that you quoted.


"You're exaggerating way too much."


----------



## Adonis (Oct 7, 2007)

Emery said:


> I believe that question can be answered by my post that you quoted.
> 
> 
> "You're exaggerating way too much."



Translation: I can't think of any positive side to the negative things you mentioned so a deflection should do...


----------



## carnage (Oct 7, 2007)

Serp said:


> Fuck smallville you know why, each time they beat the badguy in one episode, Bizzaro and Zodd taken down in one, episode  why. But This season looks promising Cara looks fine!



bizarro and brainiac might both be reappearing later in the season


----------



## carnage (Oct 7, 2007)

gesy hyuga said:


> lana is filler.......she should have stop showing up when lois appeared



actually in the comics i believe clark and lana almost get married  he doesnt meet lois for a long time i think when hes like 29-30


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 7, 2007)

That super girl is average, she's nothing special. They should of had Elisha Cuthbert as her, now she's yummy.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 7, 2007)

Kagutsuchi said:


> That super girl is average, she's nothing special. They should of had Elisha Cuthbert as her, now she's yummy.



Elisha Cuthbert, from what I saw of her on 24, should never play a teenage girl. Her voice is the equivalent of raping an ambulance.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2007)

Bout to start this series soon wondering how people rate season 1 - 7. In terms of everything. I'm about to start season 1 soon enough.


----------



## Emery (Oct 7, 2007)

Seasons 1 and 2 are a lot more light-spirited than season 3. They're WAY different from how Smallville is now. Season's 1 and 2 were mainly about Clark discovering his powers, and fighting a new "freak of the week" in most of the episodes. 

Season 3 was where it _really_ started to get good.  It had rather... dark undertones.  

Season 4 SUCKED, save for the premire and the finale.  Oh, and the episode with Bart Allen in it. 

Season 5 retained the dark themes, and was fantastic.  It was really story-driven.  Personally, it was my favorite season, so far.

Season 6 was pretty much all about action.  We're talking Martian Manhunter, Justice League, Green Arrow, General Zod, big fights, all of that.  It was a really good season, in my opinion.

Season 7 just started, but looks promising.  The premire was great.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2007)

Ah thanks. Well finished the first episode and it was pretty good, seems like a enjoyable series plus as a buffy/angle/supernatural fan i don't mind the "monster of the week" phase. Any reason why season 4 sucked though?


----------



## Emery (Oct 7, 2007)

Two things you will see when you get there...


1. Witchcraft
2. Jason Teague


----------



## Adonis (Oct 7, 2007)

Every season after season 3 has been mediocre teen drama nonsense.

Season 4 sucked, especially, because every damn plot revolved around Lana somehow. 

Crazymtf, don't be fooled by Lana in season 1-3. She'll seem tolerable, even likable, in those seasons but she turns into a succubus in season 4 sucking the dignity of every male around her in addition to derailing the entire show.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 8, 2007)

Why oh why do I still watch this fuckin show?




Kagutsuchi said:


> That super girl is average, she's nothing special.



Seriously. I hear all these people saying "Supergirl is hot!!!", so I actually have something to look forward to in "The series that's running on half a leg".

I finally see her and it's like "...that's it?" She aint ugly but goddamn I could open a can of tuna with her face.


----------



## carnage (Oct 8, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> Why oh why do I still watch this fuckin show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kara looks better than lois and chloe thats for damn sure


----------



## Adonis (Oct 8, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> Seriously. I hear all these people saying "Supergirl is hot!!!", so I actually have something to look forward to in "The series that's running on half a leg".
> 
> I finally see her and it's like "...that's it?" She aint ugly but goddamn I could open a can of tuna with her face.



She's what we in the biz call a Two-face.

To be concise, lighting and perspective can be both her best friend and her worst enemy.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 10, 2007)

i like this show but i stopped watching after season 2


----------



## Fojos (Oct 10, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> i like this show but i stopped watching after season 2



Why stop watching something you like? And why comment it here?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 10, 2007)

Gimme Oliver

That guy was awesome


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah i hope green arrow makes another appearance


----------



## Gene (Oct 11, 2007)

wtf I wanted ClarkxKara not JimmyxKara

And I'm getting tired of these fucking meteor rocks popping out of nowhere.


----------



## Kreig (Oct 11, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOO

Kara in a bikini!

BOOOOOOOOO

Lana's back =[


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2007)

good ep.but i'm tired of these filler villians.next week villian is gonna be worse they need to bring out someone badass


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 11, 2007)

Man, if i was Clark Kent, I'd be down with i*c*st.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 12, 2007)

Well ladies and gentlemen just like quite a few of us feared Lana has walked away from that mess exonerated and totally blameless. *GAG*

Clark, why oh why did you not ask any more questions. Please don't be fooled by the shiny hair, whispery voice, or doe eyes yet again.

Really enjoying the Clark/Kara dynamic. Clark was so adorable telling Kara to put on more clothes. TW plays embarrassed!Clark so well. Also enjoyed the callback to Heat. Clark was giving off Jonathan Kent vibes but I kind of liked it. That's the way he was raised so it fit IMO.

Yay! for the Shelby sighting and it was nice to see Jimmy back.

Where in the world is Lionel and why is no one concerned about his whereabouts????

The final scene with Kara and Lex was my favorite in the episode Lex's facade is going to crumble very quick, and the evil is going to come out...hardcore

Decent enough episode. I really really wish Clark had not accepted Lana back into his life so quickly. And for the love of all that is decent and holy can we please get Lex to stop telling Lana how brilliant she is.


----------



## Red Viking (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, it looks like Smallville dragged me back.

At any rate, I'm curious as to where this season is taking Chloe.  From what we've seen so far, this season looks like it will be a huge turning point for her.

We already know she's not in canon (yet) and the past two episodes alone has shown some major upheavals.  1.) We've seen her boss criticize Chloe and openly favor Lois and gave her the job she was always destined for.  2.) Chloe's afraid that being a meteor freak will one day cause her to snap.  3.) Her boyfriend just reinforced that idea.  4.) There's a spark of attraction between Jimmy and Kara which, being Smallville, will be milked to the fullest extent possible because we all know that relationships aren't relationships unless it has "Teh Angst!"


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 12, 2007)

Man Kara is hot. Lana would have gotten a Kryptonian Bitch slap for coming back. Do you understand how freaked out I would be. She pulls some dirty shit. Personally to be honest Lois pwns are girls in a 2 piece.


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

erica durance boobs really arent very big and that is after she had a boob job she still only has like c cups.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2007)

How has the season been so far? I've only watched the first ep. this season thus far, going to catch up on the rest this weekend...


----------



## delirium (Oct 13, 2007)

I just caught myself up with the last two episodes. Damn did they suck. xD

Lana is looking really good this season though.


----------



## carnage (Oct 13, 2007)

actually I didn't think the third episode was all that bad really. especially the clark and lana stuff.


----------



## Red Viking (Oct 19, 2007)

I have to say the Chloe/Jimmy break up at the end was some good stuff.

And is it just me or are they really trying to focus on the fact Clark's going to outlive everyone he cares about?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2007)

So almost done with season 2 *Which i liked alot* and heading to season 3 soon. Pretty good series, coming from me who hates superman


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So almost done with season 2 *Which i liked alot* and heading to season 3 soon. Pretty good series, coming from me who hates superman



Get used to very repetitive episodes, and alot of filler. It's a good series though.  tonights episode was ok. Bring LOIS BACK!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2007)

lana have own batcave and she is fighting crime

i expected chloes break every since i saw kara coming in the picture now it x kara


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2007)

*Preview of the next episode of Smallville*

Smallville Season 7, Episode 5: Action

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X85aBCztoGI[/YOUTUBE]

Hmm...guest staring Christina Milian.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2007)

So the writers made sure Chloe and Jimmy break up so he could be with Kara.  Hmm make sense.  Lana fakes her death, steals 10 million, and is now a has a state of the art technology to bring down Lex.  Makes sense again.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 20, 2007)

Things I realized from “Cure”

Last week’s episode of Offscreenville must have been fabulous.
There was the Lana-Chloe re-union
Chloe came out to Lana as a meteor freak - but not Jimmy - why in god’s name not?
She’s figured out that she cured Lois and may possibly know how to repeat it.

And it’s DomesticDiva!Lana and EvilSpying!Lana, complete with appropriate costume changes.


----------



## carnage (Oct 20, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> I have to say the Chloe/Jimmy break up at the end was some good stuff.
> 
> And is it just me or are they really trying to focus on the fact Clark's going to outlive everyone he cares about?



technically he doesn't he gets killed when he is in his 30's by doomsday but of course he came  back to life  so if u count that sure he will outlive everyone


----------



## Youngfyre (Oct 20, 2007)

I feel Lana has something that she is hiding from Clark

for some reason i don't think that is the real lana
something feel wrong. i think she is turn to EVIL!! 

or maybe i'm just crazy


----------



## Savior (Oct 22, 2007)

I haven't watched smallville for a while.
I thought the season premiere was really awful.
How have the episodes been since then?


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 26, 2007)

ARGh!!!!!
Why? Why?!!!  WHY??!!!
I can't stand Lana anymore!.!
I'm getting tired of this Lana/Clark love thing!!

It is getting on my freaking nerves, I really like Kara though


----------



## Red Viking (Oct 26, 2007)

Mrs. Hatake said:


> ARGh!!!!!
> Why? Why?!!!  WHY??!!!
> I can't stand Lana anymore!.!
> I'm getting tired of this Lana/Clark love thing!!
> ...



If it makes you feel any better, he's going to end up with Lois in the end.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 26, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> If it makes you feel any better, he's going to end up with Lois in the end.



I know he does  and I can't wait for that!!!

Its just I'm tired of all this Lana crap, I know its great plot to the story, I'm just sick of it. O well I think thats just me


----------



## spaZ (Oct 26, 2007)

No one likes lana, they should just kill her for once like last season instead of it being a god damn clone.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 26, 2007)

What I want to know is, Clark and Lana are back together again right, so why don't they ever kiss?  They just stare at each other and hug.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2007)

lana is acting like a luther


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2007)

So I caught up to episode 4. And lol @ I WAS JACK THE RIPPER!

I love Kara, but the love traingle thing is ugh.

Anyone know where I can get Episode 5? I checked teh interwebs and none have it. Not suprising since it only came out Thursday but still. 

Meh, at least now I'm only 1 week behind.


----------



## Kalle85 (Oct 27, 2007)

Peter said:


> Anyone know where I can get Episode 5? I checked teh interwebs and none have it. Not suprising since it only came out Thursday but still.
> 
> Meh, at least now I'm only 1 week behind.


Here:


----------



## Enclave (Oct 27, 2007)

carnage said:


> technically he doesn't he gets killed when he is in his 30's by doomsday but of course he came  back to life  so if u count that sure he will outlive everyone



His death as I recall was retconned into being a coma.  He was kept alive thanks to the solar energy stored within him.  Also as I recall in his grave there was a beam of sunlight that was hitting him.  My memory on all this is quite foggy as it was quite a while ago that I read all this and I'm not exactly the biggest Superman fan.

Anyways, they are playing up the fact that he will outlive everybody simply because thanks to his Kryptonian biology and the Earths Yellow sun he will be capable of living many thousands of years.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 31, 2007)

Ask Ausiello Spoilers.



> *Question:* How happy are you that the Smurfs are finally being released on DVD on Feb. 26? Because of this fantastic news, how 'bout a little Smallville scoop? — Melanie
> *
> Ausiello:* Well, I'd be even happier if it was coming out three days earlier (hint, hint), but Feb. 26 will do just fine. On the Smallville front, as I promised in this week's AR vodcast, the identity of the mystery person whom Chloe confronts in the Nov. 8 episode is none other than… Lana! Clark's BFF basically issues Lana an ultimatum: You hurt my friend, you deal with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2007)

WTF? What does Clark planning to do with the crystal? I mean he isn't seriously considering bringing back his mom through the DNA strands? :S 

And the next episode seems kinda cool but it's been done. I mean the whole temp transfer of power bit was done seasons ago...this time it's just Lana with Clark's power


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 2, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And the next episode seems kinda cool but it's been done.



To be fair, it's been done in every single Superman medium so many times that it's pretty much tradition now.

And Chloe can't get a break, that poor girl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yeah, but it still can get tiring after awhile. 

And Chloe kind of did her self in by breaking things off with Jimmy. I've called Clark an idiot a million times for not telling Lana his secret and breaking things off with her a million times, so I don't see why I should feel any different for Chloe.


----------



## Gene (Nov 2, 2007)

That was actually a pretty cool twist with Clark having the crystal all this time.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2007)

Mrs. Hatake said:


> ARGh!!!!!
> Why? Why?!!!  WHY??!!!
> I can't stand Lana anymore!.!
> I'm getting tired of this Lana/Clark love thing!!
> ...



I think in the orignal story he ends up really hating her, maybe this is the way the hatred will start after finding out that Lana has kept loads of secrets when he has fully opened up to her.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> WTF? What does Clark planning to do with the crystal? I mean he isn't seriously considering bringing back his mom through the DNA strands? :S



That's exactly what he is thinking.  He made it pretty clear when he said he hopes to see her again.



> That was actually a pretty cool twist with Clark having the crystal all this time.



I thought it was pretty predictable actually.  When Kara didn't find it I was certain Clark had it.  The twist I didn't see coming was that he planned to use it to bring back his mother (well didn't see until he basically told Kara that was what he was going to do).


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2007)

Episode 6

From mininova


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2007)

Im still stuck on on Season 5

So Lana and Clark get together then?


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 8, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im still stuck on on Season 5
> 
> So Lana and Clark get together then?



They're an official couple as of this season.  How long they'll remain that way, however, is yet to be seen.


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is the extended tailer of tonights episode:
[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8P7YmPWKrs]Smallville - 7x07 Wrath Extended Trailer[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2007)

Almost caught up. Have to say my fav seasons in order are 

6
2
5
3
4
1

I didn't get to 7 yet and up to episode 18 on season 6. I enjoyed season 6's episodes up till now, all of em. So can't wait to get to season 7.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 9, 2007)

*insert obligatory Lana is a retarded slutbag post*


----------



## Acidblood7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I missed the part where she gets Clarks powers tonight, when did she gain them, and also I originally thought Lana might be Wonder women hehe ^^


----------



## Emery (Nov 9, 2007)

Kitty Litter said:


> *insert obligatory Lana is a retarded slutbag post*



I wouldn't have hated this episode as much if Lana didn't dress up in black leather and high heels with her hair pulled back into that rediculous ponytail.


The earthquakes from Clark and Lana fucking was hillarious, though.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 9, 2007)

This episode sucked ass.

Seriously

CAN SOMEONE FUCKING KILL LANA? WE HAVE SUPERGIRL NOW, NO USE FOR LANA ANYMORE


----------



## spaZ (Nov 9, 2007)

She won't die but I wish there was just a season without her or something lol.


----------



## carnage (Nov 27, 2007)

no new episodes till dec 13


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 29, 2007)

writer's strike ftw : [


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Nov 30, 2007)

I wish Lana WOULD die, but she's a main character and they're not going to kill her off, yet hopefully!!!!
OMG no more writer's strike!!!! pwease!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't drop by here last week or whichever week it was when there was a new episode. Anyway, I am developing a fondness for Lex once again. I guess I didn't like him when he was 'winning' (had obtained Lana). There was something I liked about how he still tried to get Lana to believe she had feelings for him before she almost killed him.


----------



## carnage (Dec 1, 2007)

Fucking writers strike. dont they make enough money already. THEY PROBABLY WANT EXTRA MONEY FROM INTERNET SALES SO THEY CAN BUY MORE WIIS


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 2, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I didn't drop by here last week or whichever week it was when there was a new episode. Anyway, I am developing a fondness for Lex once again. I guess I didn't like him when he was 'winning' (had obtained Lana). There was something I liked about how he still tried to get Lana to believe she had feelings for him before she almost killed him.


Thats kinda how I feel about Lex, but I think I still liked Lex even when he was with Lana. I've always been a Lex fan 

The writer's strike is really cutting into my life, man. I watch a lot of shows and they all are reruns


----------



## Gene (Dec 14, 2007)

This has to be the best season so far. The plot twists just keep coming and coming.


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2007)

Damn, the latest episode of Smallville be some good shit.

Another 3 weeks till the next episode. Noooo!


----------



## Kalle85 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Damn, the latest episode of Smallville be some good shit.
> 
> Another 3 weeks till the next episode. Noooo!



3 weeks? Next episode airs either January 31 or February 7. That sucks!


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 21, 2007)

OMG I can't believe they started the series up again right before the holiday season *facepalm*

Now we have to wait even MORE


----------



## Adonis (Dec 21, 2007)

I still can't believe such incompetent, hack writers have the gall to demand more money.


----------



## Kalle85 (Dec 21, 2007)

I've read this on wikipedia:

Tom Welling of smallville fame has recently signed on to play the role of superman despte Miller previous statement.

It's for the new Justice Leauge Movie. I think that's bullshit. But it would be totally awesome. ^^


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2008)

Why is there no pimping project for this?

I wanna watch.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2008)

^Good question.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 21, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I still can't believe such incompetent, hack writers have the gall to demand more money.



You and some of the fools in this thread bashing writers surely have no clear understanding of what is going on and at stake. I just love people who know something but doesn't know the whole truth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2008)

Someone remind me again how Clark got trapped in that crystal in the first place? 

And just how many Kryptonians are there gonna be? It really kills the whole "last son of Krypton" monicker... 

But Julian getting killed was a nice touch. Guy was mad gay.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2008)

This thread really needs a shot of adrenaline or something. 

Anyways, what did everyone think of tonights episode?


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Feb 15, 2008)

It was weird. 
I don't know why?
I liked it, and yet I didn't. This was actually the first episode that I've felt like that.


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 16, 2008)

It was the best in a long time, but the whole lex almost dying and then somehow coming back really gets old after the 454545th time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> It was the best in a long time, but the whole lex almost dying and then somehow coming back really gets old after the 454545th time.


What's more annoying is that the Kryptonians keep croping up all over the place, losing their powers for no reason at all, and nobody seems to ever ask why people fly 100s of feet, never dying mind you, for no reason just before they're about to be shot/stabbed/burnt/flayed/raped/eaten.

Oh, and that everyone happens to have Kyrptonite, everywhere, everytime.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes the Lex thing is getting quit annoying. He dies comes back dies comes back.

I never thought that there were so many Kryptonians on earth.?
I haven't seen the trailer for the next episode 
Why don't they show it after the episode's anymore? Or I'm I just blind?

Maybe the writers are having trouble finding good plots.


----------



## Jinnai (Feb 16, 2008)

Smallville is not gonna be new for another month  so that's probably why they didn't do a preview this time.  It's too bad cause I want to see what Lex finds out about Kara--probably not gonna be much since I don't think Lex is supposed to know Superman's human identity.  

All I know is the most recent episode further proved that Chloe is awesome, and Clark couldn't be a hero (or stay alive) without her.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2008)

I liked when Kane was in Smallville as Titan. The whole series is awesome.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 19, 2008)

Potentialflip said:


> You and some of the fools in this thread bashing writers surely have no clear understanding of what is going on and at stake. I just love people who know something but doesn't know the whole truth.



I'm not bashing all writers.

I'm bashing _these_ writers because they suck dick.


----------



## Kai (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm more relieved that the "meteor freaks" that kept swarming up in the first 4 seasons are nearly eradicated; the only one that seems to be around is Chloe, but she's for the good cause of course.

Bizarro's return was a disgrace and MUD. We have a mind blowing season finale, and he returns...and at what expense? He gets killed in one episode by Lana, within the time span of 15 seconds.

Smallville should have had placed their incredible conclusion when Lex's army of kryptonite induced beings were coming into fruition. At least then we had the inception of the very first Justice League, and a battle between the two sides would have been just dandy. If this really is Michael Rosenbaum's final season in playing as Lex Luthor, I see Smallville's future looking very bleak. 

Pete Ross returns next episode though; that should spark enough interest.


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 19, 2008)

Kai said:


> *If this really is Michael Rosenbaum's final season in playing as Lex Luthor, I see Smallville's future looking very bleak.
> *
> Pete Ross returns next episode though; that should spark enough interest.



It's actually only a rumor at this point and it's more like Lex Luthor having a small in the show which yeah the future will still look bleak. Cause even I can say Lex Luthor is what makes this show good . 

The biggest rumor however is the rumor that there would only be one more season left for the show. And hopefully it will be the season that Clark finally knows how to fly (instead of it being an instinct thing).


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 19, 2008)

What I want to know is, will they ever continue Smallville into Superman and let the story follow on to when he decides that the world needs him?


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2008)

Smallville needs to end soon. It jumped the shark. I just want a good conclusion. Clois wouldn't hurt either. XD


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Mar 7, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> What I want to know is, will they ever continue Smallville into Superman and let the story follow on to when he decides that the world needs him?


  Probably not. They already prolonged the flying, so I'm pretty sure after Smallville ends they will more then likely stop it.

Good luck to them if they do decide to make Superman after Smallville.

I think once Lana dies I can enjoy the series more, until then I'm losing interest in the series. (Which is bad because I love Smallville)


----------



## Jimin (Mar 7, 2008)

I want more JLA members. The problem is copyrights. I want Hal Jordan...


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Mar 11, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I want more JLA members. The problem is copyrights. I want Hal Jordan...



That would be nice. But yeah the writer of JLA would have to have a say in that. 

The new episodes start back up again this Thursday.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2008)

Saw the newest episode yesterday.

It was great to see Pete again, and overall it was a good episode.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Saw the newest episode yesterday.
> 
> It was great to see Pete again, and overall it was a good episode.



how did you see it?  Doesn't it air tonight? thurs


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 13, 2008)

I love this show...haven't been keeping up for a long ass time though...I will eventually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> how did you see it? Doesn't it air tonight? thurs


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2008)

In Canada it airs on Wednesday on "The A Channel", I usually watch it on Thursdays on the CW, but was bored yesterday so figured why not.

Only thing is the A Channel doesn't show the teasers for the next episode.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL @ Pete being a busted ass Mr. Fantastic/Luffy


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, someone wanna explain to me why clark doesn't wanna tell kara who she really is? Also, Lionel kidnaps clark next episode!!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 14, 2008)

I think its funnie to see how Luisa is a slut, I mean she kisses and makes up with every super frend and executive except with clark.

Looks like Lana its going to remplace her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2008)

This episode was so full of shit I needed two rolls of toilet paper.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL.  Pete felt like filler.  He definitely looked like he was stuck into the episode as an afterthought or something XD


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah, he didn't feel like the old pete ross, he felt like a guest star coming on for the first time.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 16, 2008)

For someone who's gone for 3 years, they act like they don't know each other. I thought the episode wasn't bad though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

Good episode of Smallville tonight.

I'm glad they didn't prolong the whole Kara memory loss thing any longer than they already have.

Poor Patricia, figured the Luthors would kill her off.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 20, 2008)

So i'm guessing Lex killed her?  he was rubbing blood off her locket there at the end.

I still don't see the reasoning on why lionel was keeping clark in the cage.  They never explained that fully.  I mean, during the end there he tells that sadistic guy to "discretely bring mr. kent back home"  if he was just going to bring him home...why the hell did he bother putting him in the cage in the first place?  Just seems like they had this cage set built and wanted to use it....even if it didn't fit into the show D:


----------



## Adonis (Mar 21, 2008)

I am now convinced people will endure any TV show regardless of how unrelentingly appalling it is.

I wanted to headbutt the curb the moment I heard, "Hmmm, in an episode GRATUITOUSLY sponsored by Stride gum, Pete gains stretching powers from kryptonite-infected bubblegum."

How could a writer pitch that with a straight face and not lose his fucking job?


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 21, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I am now convinced people will endure any TV show regardless of how unrelentingly appalling it is.
> 
> I wanted to headbutt the curb the moment I heard, "Hmmm, in an episode CLEARLY sponsored by Stride gum, Pete gains stretching powers from kryptonite-infected bubblegum."
> 
> How could a writer pitch that with a straight face and not lose his fucking job?



they wanted the money from stride or something.

anyway, yeah I agree.  The episode was fucking horrible for the most part.  that's why I'm glad they are ending it next season.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 21, 2008)

They really just need to get Clark into the superhero business like the green arrow and such. Actually they need to bring back the justice league guys that one episode was awesome. Or they should have Clark and them fight against many of Lex's army of infected meteor freaks.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 21, 2008)

clark isn't going to go out "in the business" until the last episode of the show.  That has been said by the creators.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 21, 2008)

I thought this episode was quite a good one.

I agree that they should bring back the other guys with Oliver.

I don't think it was Lex that got her killed I thought it was Lionel as from what everything happened in this episode it seems that he got all the other guys killed too in his exclusive 'club'.

Talking about club, how did they know about Clark comming to Earth?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2008)

It was an alright episode, but pretty gay all the same. I like how Clark's super hearing and speed seem to disappear when there is a squad of people coming to kill him.


----------



## Emery (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Plot-colored Kryptonite.

Next week's episode should be great.  It was intended to be the season finale before the strike was resolved, so it should be nice and packed with goodness.... like Brainiac.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm thinking Lex iced her. There's no reason for Lionel to kill her. She doesn't wanna hurt Clark and she isn't gonna hurt Lionel. Besides, Lex has had so many people killed. What's another?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2008)

I say Lionel did since Lex stated she would tell him about the secret society and Lionel doesn't want him to know. Lex killing her makes even less sense.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 22, 2008)

it had to be lex, or else why would he have her necklace immediately after. Also, next episode should be very very good, because they made it to be a season finale incase the strike didn't end in time, so it will be chalk full of cliffhanger.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2008)

Lionel sent it to him to say "booyah!"


----------



## Jimin (Mar 27, 2008)

But why would Lionel kill her, he could have killed her easily a few times already. And it looked like he didn't want to hurt her. But Lionel has been too much of a good guy just to kill her. If Lionel was bad, they would at least show his dark side every now and then like they did with Lex in S4.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 27, 2008)

Did anyone saw the new episode? Did Clark learn how to fly?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Did anyone saw the new episode? Did Clark learn how to fly?



no he chickened out....what a tease

but good episode.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 27, 2008)

lol lana had a lobatomy


----------



## Jimin (Mar 28, 2008)

wait, what exactly happened to Kara? did she go to bottled city or something?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was an alright episode, but pretty gay all the same. I like how Clark's super hearing and speed seem to disappear when there is a squad of people coming to kill him.


that because clark dont use super hearing all the time.it would be annoying as hell to hear every one at every time.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 12, 2008)

So wtf happened to Kara? Is she coming back?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 17, 2008)

A great episode tonight. Plot development with great twist. I really enjoyed the development of Lex into the Lex that we all know and hate. Now it appears that we are diverting from the Brainiac search to stopping the keys. It's nice to see interaction between Clark and Lex because it really does drive the show. 

Next week appears to be a great episode. Looks like this season is finally living up to all the expectations.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn I forgot all about Smallville tonight, going to have to watch it at 11.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 17, 2008)

That was cool. One of the better ones this season. Evil Lex might have come a little bit early.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> That was cool. One of the better ones this season. Evil Lex might have come a little bit early.



no way.  7 seasons is starting to be a tad bit too long.  Evil lex had to show up this season.  I think the next season, michael rosenbaum said he was not returning so this is THE season for lex to culminate into his super evil self.

I forget exactly how many seasons there are going to be...but I think next is the last.  possibly nine.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 17, 2008)

Eight is the last. It had better be. Anyone have any ideas what the secret thing is?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2008)

Golden kryptonite. 

I wonder if Lionel is _really_ dead. People never seem to stay dead on Smallville.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 18, 2008)

Lana and Lex are returning, but limited to less episodes. Kreuk is doing Chun-Li so that makes sense. Apparently, they want Lionel back as well.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Lana and Lex are returning, but limited to less episodes. Kreuk is doing Chun-Li so that makes sense. Apparently, they want Lionel back as well.



what is Chun-Li...anyways, she should be killed off soon anyways, it would make for good tv.  

I liked the way they did Lex last night, he seemed to finally go in the direction he was meant to go into, we all wanted it to happen by now.  Best ep of the season, since the rest were all so so...

edit

never mind, was on imdb already so i just searched for it, street fighter crap...that will probably suck.  Guess I watch it though


----------



## Jimin (Apr 18, 2008)

Blasphemy, you don't know who Chun-Li is?!? Kreuk is doing her for a movie so she has less time.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Blasphemy, you don't know who Chun-Li is?!? Kreuk is doing her for a movie so she has less time.



man, I haven't thought about street fighter since I was like 8 or 9, the last movie sucked ass and I never cared for the game much anyways, I liked mortal kombat better.  But yeah, I looked it up real quick and was like, oh yeah that girl who twirled her legs like a helicoptor.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 18, 2008)

Insulting Chun-Li in front of gamers can be dangerous you know...


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 19, 2008)

From this ep it seems the Lex went all the way into the dark side by destroying the good in him, a bit like with Buu in DBZ.

What I want is Superman


----------



## Jimin (Apr 19, 2008)

We can't get him till the last episode. We also can't get Clois either. The contract with DC said so.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2008)

lex transformation is complete

i knew he would kill his father sooner or later


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, finally someone dies around here. But I'm still sure he'll be back. And he'll be made of kyrptonite or something and someone will have to come to Clark's rescue, while everyone that doesn't know about Clark's secret is knocked unconscious, and the people that saw it happen are either killed or memory wiped.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 19, 2008)

Two dumb thing about this episode. Why didn't Chole put the key in her pocket? Why didn't Jimmy and Lois keep more copies of the picture or just type urgent?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2008)

Because she's a retard, and because Jimmy was under PIS.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 20, 2008)

i was honestly expecting her to put the key into her bra so lex wouldn't get it. but the desk idea by her was pure genius. who would check a desk?!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2008)

Maybe Martian Manhunter willed her to do it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2008)

lionel shouldn't have trusted her something so important


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 20, 2008)

According to my sources, lex may still NOT return to smallville.  Michael said if the right deal was struck, he would return, but who knows if it will be?

Smallville sure wouldn't be the same, but I'd still watch.

We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 20, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> i was honestly expecting her to put the key into her bra so lex wouldn't get it. but the desk idea by her was pure genius. who would check a desk?!?



This clearly shows how Chloe is completely useless.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 20, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Golden kryptonite.
> 
> I wonder if Lionel is _really_ dead. People never seem to stay dead on Smallville.



Golden kryptonite doesn't allow someone to control them.  It removes their powers permanently.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> This clearly shows how Chloe is completely useless.



so this means......she's the orhime of the show


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 20, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> so this means......she's the orhime of the show



I almost forgot Chloe can reject damage as well. :amazed


----------



## Jimin (Apr 20, 2008)

They need Lex back. you can't not have Lex on Smallville.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> Golden kryptonite doesn't allow someone to control them. It removes their powers permanently.


I was just randomly naming a color to show how ridiculous the krytponite thing is getting on this show.

What about rainbow kryptonite?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 20, 2008)

Purple K. Do as I say or I'll turn you gay.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 1, 2008)

hey im new to the smallville series and was wondering if anyone could give me a site where i can watch all the episodes for free?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Interesting episode tonight.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2008)

It was a crazy episode. Alternate universe then the past in one episode? Isn't that a little too much for even Smallville to handle. 

At least the plot is sort of moving along. My only compliant is that we are still stuck on the whole "I have to save Lana" arc. I can't wait till Lex finally makes his move and actually create some havoc.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> It was a crazy episode. Alternate universe then the past in one episode? Isn't that a little too much for even Smallville to handle.
> 
> At least the plot is sort of moving along. My only compliant is that we are still stuck on the whole "I have to save Lana" arc. I can't wait till Lex finally makes his move and actually create some havoc.



lol thats not going to happen anytime soon


----------



## MechaTC (May 1, 2008)

great ep

 lex won't be returning next season officially.  He may appear in a few eps, but not weekly.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2008)

Well I don't know how to take this news. Lex has already done all the evil things possible through out the series. A new villain might be able to rejuvenate the series or cause it to end abruptly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> great ep
> 
> lex won't be returning next season officially.  He may appear in a few eps, but not weekly.



what! clark without lex is like batman without the joker IT'S NOT KOOL


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> great ep
> 
> lex won't be returning next season officially.  He may appear in a few eps, but not weekly.



Sad to see Lex leave, Michael Rosenbaum is a great actor and I thought he did a  very good job portraying Lex Luthor on Smallville. Good to at least hear, he'll stop by here and there. 

Doomsday will be in the next season...what the hell. :S


----------



## MechaTC (May 1, 2008)

i'm more interested in the hot female villain : D


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sad to see Lex leave, Michael Rosenbaum is a great actor and I thought he did a  very good job portraying Lex Luthor on Smallville. Good to at least hear, he'll stop by here and there.
> 
> Doomsday will be in the next season...what the hell. :S



oh shit they bringing out doomsday this got to be the last season.


----------



## Jimin (May 1, 2008)

Aw man. I need more Superman villains now that Lex is gone. Bring on Parasite, Metallo, Darkseid, and Doomsday. We need them. Whos the female villain gonna be though?


----------



## MechaTC (May 1, 2008)

no news on who.  i'm thinking she might be an original creation of the show.


----------



## Jimin (May 1, 2008)

But shes suppose to be familar to Superman fans. Maybe an older character back in a new form?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2008)

This episode was :amazed

compared to all the episodes so far in this season this ep was brilliant. I want to know what happens the Kara and when Lois hooks up with Clark.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2008)

How could Doomsday be in the next season? That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Jimin (May 2, 2008)

I really like that they're going more Clois. The DC contract states they cant be a couple, but that doesn't mean they can't build up the relationship.


----------



## Kalle85 (May 2, 2008)

Last Ep was really great. ^^

Hmm, Doomsday huh? Maybe they're gonna end up killing each other, like in the comics, and Clarks get ressurected again but no one knows about it. Then there's a Time-Skip - one year later or so - we see the Daily Planet, then some guy with glasses and a suit, there's someone screaming for help, the guy runs off, loses his Suit & the glasses so we see it's Clark and then flys off with his Cape...THE END! I would like that kind of ending.


----------



## Jimin (May 2, 2008)

Actually, that is an excellent idea, Kalle. But I doubt its gonna happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2008)

They can't have Doomsday, that makes no sense whatsoever. Doomsday kills Superman, not Clark Kent aka Superboy.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 2, 2008)

clark got shot twice, faster than a speeding bullet my ass

doomsday might be a bit of a leap in villainy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> clark got shot twice, faster than a speeding bullet my ass
> 
> doomsday might be a bit of a leap in villainy



no fair he didn't know they were made of kyptonite. if i was impenetrable to bullets i wouldn't move ethier.

i would let lex in the eye and say"lex you fool"


----------



## Jimin (May 2, 2008)

Clark should just move anyways just to be safe. I mean why not do what the Flashes do? Go super speed whenever theres bullets near. I mean Clark is still an awful liar. Why not go super speed and think? Or just say no quickly. IDIOT!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Clark should just move anyways just to be safe. I mean why not do what the Flashes do? Go super speed whenever theres bullets near. I mean Clark is still an awful liar. Why not go super speed and think? Or just say no quickly. IDIOT!



if you shoot the flash he's a goner, if you shoot superman YOU'RE the goner

but doesn't bullets comeout in slow motion in clarks eyes?


----------



## Jimin (May 2, 2008)

What I mean is that the Flashes are so fast, that they notice when a bullet touches them, and are fast enough to vibrate the bullet through them, injury free.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> What I mean is that the Flashes are so fast, that they notice when a bullet touches them, and are fast enough to vibrate the bullet through them, injury free.



really? wow didn't know that

but clark is not one to runaway from bullets he just stands there and take them

while i was in school a friend came up with the theory that brainiac is in kara trying to take control..and i thought to myself this could be true

or maybe she's pregnant with brainiac's baby


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 2, 2008)

how did lex got his father key? i dunno if i miss a episode


----------



## Jimin (May 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lex killed his dad by throwing him outta a window.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 2, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> but doesn't bullets comeout in slow motion in clarks eyes?


apparently not 

yeah brainiac is most likely gonna take over kara


----------



## Jimin (May 2, 2008)

Kara

*Spoiler*: __ 



is actually Brainiac. Shes in the Phantom Zone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2008)

Lex shooting Clark is fine. He wouldn't need to dodge a bullet.

Lex shooting Kara is the bullshit in the scenario. She knew it just killed Clark, basically, why didn't _she _dodge the fucking bullets?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2008)

Kara was too busy acting shocked to move.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They can't have Doomsday, that makes no sense whatsoever. Doomsday kills Superman, not Clark Kent aka Superboy.


im pletty sure the serie is not linked to the comics.


----------



## Jimin (May 3, 2008)

Well, Smallville is its own universe. It is inspired by Superman, but its it's own universe. They can do what they want in it.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 3, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> yeah brainiac is most likely gonna take over kara



I agree, I think Brainiac is in Kara.  Even right after she "killed" him, I didn't think he was permanently gone.  I mean, haven't we seen him regenerate before?


----------



## Jimin (May 3, 2008)

Brainiac can't die. He won't die cause hes a superman villain. He will survive one way or another.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Brainiac can't die. He won't die cause hes a superman villain. He will survive one way or another.



you can't kill brainiac..in every version of superman brainiac always come back.


----------



## Jimin (May 3, 2008)

I really wanted Metallo. I want more JLA members. I want Hal Jordan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2008)

I'm not just accepting it being its own universe and ignoring comics. Doomsday kills Superman. If Doomsday doesn't kill Superman, he's not Doomsday.


----------



## Jimin (May 4, 2008)

Well, I thought Doomsday wasn't needed in this series? Is it possible hes the traveler, not Clark Kent?


----------



## Brandt (May 8, 2008)

Wow, tonight's episode has me amped for the season finale. Really, I'm just lost for words. That preview has my inner-nerd geeking out.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 8, 2008)

Well the season finally just sprang out of no where. The preview left more questions that answer, which is a great thing.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2008)

That was a really good episode. I liked how they just used absolutely anything they could out of the past and just created quite a compelling story. They're basically using everything in their arsenal for one grand season finale.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 8, 2008)

yeah the episode was good , the clock scene reminded me of Resident Evil: Code Veronica


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2008)

Still, Lex not in season 8 is gonna be weird. I admit I'm tired of the same plots, but without Lex and lana as regulars, it won't feel like Smallville.


----------



## Brandt (May 8, 2008)

Smallville will be weird without Lex as a regular, although I think we can survive if Lana merely has guest appearances. I feel as if we're at the stage where we can move the story ahead without Lana. After all, this episode made no mention of her and turned out to be quite good (no offence to Kristen Kruek). Besides, moving on is what Clark needs to do, I think that part of his life will be taken care of in Season 8 (assuming the writer's do a good job).


----------



## Incubus (May 8, 2008)

I haven't watched this show in years. 

Time conflictions


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2008)

Well as of late, there has been a lot of Lana and Clark interaction I loved how in that episode, she tried to sneak a peek at Clark's stuff.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 8, 2008)

tonights episode was good. hoping the season finally turns out to be epic. i'll be disappointed with anything less than that


----------



## Brandt (May 8, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Well as of late, there has been a lot of Lana and Clark interaction I loved how in that episode, she tried to sneak a peek at Clark's stuff.



You mean Lois in last week's episode?



KamiKazi said:


> tonights episode was good. hoping the season finally turns out to be epic. i'll be disappointed with anything less than that



I don't think the season finale will bomb since the writers seem to do a good job on finales; but yeah, I will be disappointed if it doesn't deliver.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, sorry. Lois. There is a lot more Clois than before. Now they seem quite close.


----------



## Incubus (May 8, 2008)

Is there anywhere I can watch episodes online?


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2008)

There area few streaming sites? Are they legal here?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2008)

Not a bad episode tonight, definitely can't wait for the season finale.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2008)

Liquid K, huh? I wonder what kind of weird kryptonite will allow Lex to control Clark, and who will use some other weird K to uncontrol him?


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

Actually, from the looks of things, Doomsday might be the destroyer. I mean he was the one who killed Superman. But how are they gonna make Lex forget Clark is the Traveler this time?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 15, 2008)

Wow, what a season finally. The high of that episode was Clark finally destroying Braniac after so many seasons. The whole ending scene was okay. I just don't see how they are going to explain all of this next season.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

Definitely liked the season finale, like every season it ends a very nice climax and leaves you wanting more.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2008)

i hated this episode hated it, hated it, hated it


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

@Gesy

What'd you hate about it so much?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2008)

it failed to deliver..not much happened..the best part was when brainiac died (again). there was to much useless stories it didn't get to the traveler vs. lex until the end (which is what i been waiting for) and nothing happened ..i guess i'm just disappointed


----------



## Brandt (May 15, 2008)

I was mildly satisfied with the ending, although I agree that it could have been done better. Perhaps if they kept the episode focused on Clark and Lex, but I guess they needed to wrap things up with the other characters. Anyway, I'm still looking forward to season 8.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 15, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> it failed to deliver..not much happened..the best part was when brainiac died (again). there was to much useless stories it didn't get to the traveler vs. lex until the end (which is what i been waiting for) and nothing happened ..i guess i'm just disappointed



I agree. For the past weeks we have been building up for this one scene and in the end its only 8 minutes long.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

Yeah you guys have valid points and I'd have to agree, I just let the ending excite me too much.


----------



## Brandt (May 15, 2008)

Seeing Kara (who was in fact _not_ Kara) embrace her "psychotic" side (oh Chloe, you've always had a keen eye) was entertaining. Clark really needs to fly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah you guys have valid points and I'd have to agree, I just let the ending excite me too much.



does the new season start this fall?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, season 8 starts up in fall.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2008)

good thats not to far


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2008)

well i like the season finale, the fortress falling to pieces was awesome.

but i knew that there was not goin to be a fight because luter have no powers.

but they could have use this.





Violent-nin said:


> Definitely liked the season finale, like every season it ends a very nice climax and leaves you wanting more.


 yeah that's what i like about smallville seasons finale


----------



## MechaTC (May 15, 2008)

I liked it.  makes you really want to know what the hell happened to clark after he got zapped with that beam of light.

Makes me think his powers might be taken away or something.


----------



## Jimin (May 15, 2008)

Very nice episode. I wonder how they're gonna make Lex forget this stuff though. I thought the pacing was really good. I liked the action. i liked how they foreshadowed a lot of stuff. All in all, very cool.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (May 16, 2008)

I wonder how their going to do the next season when Michael Rosenbaum [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]will not be returning as a series regular                                      for Season 8[/FONT]. I read the whole interview somewhere but we really can't have Smallville without the original Lex!

I really liked the season finale. It was very nice. It's about time Lex knows about Clark! I was praying they didn't cut it off right when Lex sees Clark. I'm glad they didn't. 

OMG I hate watching season finale's! They leave it at the worst cliff hanger's ever! I liked the little bit of Lois and Clark moment .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2008)

Lex is in for some serious head trauma. 

Or maybe the writers will remember that Martian Man Hunter has mental abilities and just have him make Luther forget. I'm leaning towards head trauma though. Maybe someone will punch him. Whatever the case may be, the old Smallville ER is going to get even *more* business from Lex.

As for the whole thing at the end... I call bullshit. Super breath Lex out of the fortress maybe? Clark is a bitch and I could beat him up.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 16, 2008)

I've got mixed feelings on this. if this was a normal episode it would have been great but for a finale I didn't feel that it was upto scratch. One thing that it did do like all the previous finale's is that it made me want to wacth next season.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 16, 2008)

well i wonder how the first episode of season 8 will start, since michael rosenbaum is not returning as lex next season. Also, i heard they wanted to bring in doomsday.... interesting. I hope the relationship between clark and lois begins atleast to develop because i really like their interactions together.


----------



## Emery (May 16, 2008)

Man, you know what sucks?  The new way they're making the flying FX.  It's ugly.

Clark's flight in Season 4 was fucking GAR.


----------



## konohakartel (May 16, 2008)

Well i think theyre going for the classic blur flight. All u see is red and blue..


----------



## MechaTC (May 16, 2008)

lex will make appearances in season 8, hence first episode.  yeah...when someone like lex finds out the secret, there is always the old fallback "head trauma" lol, a smallville staple.


----------



## Emery (May 17, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> lex will make appearances in season 8, hence first episode.  yeah...when someone like lex finds out the secret, there is always the old fallback "head trauma" lol, a smallville staple.



Actually, I think Martian Manhunter will save Clark's ass... and scramble Lex's memory afterward.


----------



## tari101190 (May 17, 2008)

lex won't get amnesia. series 8 is the end. clark an lex are enimies finally and lex knows clarks 'superman'. that's a good way to end their relationship. and lex will be gone from all of series 8. he will only be in the first ep and possibly the last ep if it's anything lke i'm hopin...

go here for info on seaeries 8 and stuff - 

since series 8 is the end, i wish they could do eps like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



- a pre-batman episode. bruce called the 'dark night', not batman.

- clark saves kara from the phantom zone, learning to fly.
- doomsday should  make his entrance fromthe phantom zone.
- clark and kara should fight him and get him contained by olivers new friends, s.t.a.r labs

- next ep should be set in gothem, about the buce recruiting robin. clark shouldn't be in the ep at all.
- robin would be more of a teen.

- introduce s.t.a.r labs properlly.
- introduce the word metahuman for the first time, instead of meteor freak.

- birds of prey episode. set in gothem again with no clark. black canary should show up again, with huntress introducing herself. and barbra gordon should be around as a black leathered superheroine, a pre-batgirl. 
- supergirl could be init too with a suit. white leather jacket, shrt red cape, skirt, 'S' on chest etc...
- their enemy could be the female villain replacing lex.

- clark should finally move to metropolis and the daily planet.
- clarks mum could go back to the farm for some reason...

- set in star city.
- doomsday should break out of s.t.a.r labs again, fighting clark properlly.
- doomsday wins and leaves.
- clark could be onlife support in s.t.a.r labs. (the death of superman)
- they should take some of his dna...(for superboy in the future)
- end of mid season finalle.

- set in star city again.
- with clark out of comission green arrow, the dark night, robin go out to fight bad guys.
- introduce ray harper as speedy, the red teenage green arrow. olivers friend.

- 3 super strong amazon warriors could arrive in metropolis to fight a demon that escaped themascera.
- a blonde white girl amazon, ablack girl amazon, and a BLACK haired amazon (diana, a pre-wonderwoman).
- no wonderwoman powers.
- amazons could act rudely to men heroes.
- clark could show up, not dead! defeating the demon.
- diana will sau thanx and say she's friends with them now.
- bruce and diana should have a 'moment'.

- lois, clark and jimmy should go on a daily planet, journalist adventure. a funy episode

- static shock should show up! show how he got his powers a few months ago in dakota. 
- helps clark (in his superhero suit), with green arrow and speedy against some villian from static shock too. 

- perry white should return and become the new head ofthe daily planet.

- green lantern (the black one) should show up to fight doomsday since he returns.
- green lantern should themost powerful so far.

- braniac 5 could show up fromthe future.
- clark tries to kill him cos he thinks he' braniac, but see's he bleeds (he's an organic machine or wateva)
- say he showed up at this point in history cos this is the main turning point ofhis life (when he becomes superman)

- final 3 eps. 
- ALL real heroes in all of smallville should show up to fight doomsday and the destruction he's causing with his team of monsters.
- dian should return alone with her wonderwoman stuff.
- clark should have a proper superman suit. blue leather suit, with no mask, 'S' on chest, long red cape etc...
- robin could call himself nightwing instead and change his suit.
- justice league = clark, kara, braniac 5, martian manhuter, the dark night, night wing, barbra gordan, black canary, huntress, wonderwoman, green lantern, static shock, aqua man, green arrow, speedy, cyborg, impulse.
- nightwing should say they all look awsome, but 'boy scout' is a lame name.
- braniac 5 should get angry and say he's superman,the greatest hero in history.
- all of thm should beat doomsday together and send him to the phantom zone.

- braniac 5 will call them the justice league. clark wil smile and every1 will say it's lame.
- nightwing, impluse, static, cyborg, speedy and supergirl all think they should have the word 'titans' in the name.

- last ep should be set a few months later wrapping up everything. 
- lex should move back to metropolis and see clark and talk to eachother.
- it should show all characters, evem pete and lana seeing superman on tv or wateva.
- lois thinks clark is superman, so chole gives clark glasses to wear.
- ep should end with clark at the fortress saying stuff then flying away.
- jor el's voice couldend the show talking, showing all the justice league, teen titans, old and future villains while he's talkin.
- show proper batman etc...
- show hawk mans shadow etc...
- show braniac wlking down the street etc...
- end with clark flying over the earth just lke the movies.


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2008)

I agree that the last episode should be Clark in the Superman suit flying over the Earth coming out of the fortress after training like the movies.


----------



## Serp (May 17, 2008)

tari101190 said:


> lex won't get amnesia. series 8 is the end. clark an lex are enimies finally and lex knows clarks 'superman'. that's a good way to end their relationship. and lex will be gone from all of series 8. he will only be in the first ep and possibly the last ep if it's anything lke i'm hopin...
> 
> go here for info on seaeries 8 and stuff -
> 
> ...




 I know its not like me to say this, but that was a beautiful post, the ideas are great apart from the fact the lean too far away from the title Smallville, but non the less +reps


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2008)

Well, the ending should be Marlon Brando's speech as Jor-El on humanity. When hes done, Clark should emerge from the fortress like in the Superman and fly out slowly. He quickly gains speed. He flies up the sky like in the movies and flies over the Eart and smile. But theres one probelm. The creators of Smallville established the "no flight, no tights" rule. They left so theres hope for Season 8 to have the suit and flight.


----------



## Serp (May 17, 2008)

Yes I remember the no tights no flight rule, but as they have shown before they can find loopholes say if they create a brand new type of superman suit, sort of an intermediate one that has no tights  or they say smallville is over and this is an epilogue of Clark Kent and they can do what ever the fuck they want.


----------



## tari101190 (May 17, 2008)

"no flight no tights" should have covered the series, but the last episode shouldn't count. the only real way to end smallville would be for him to fly in his superman suit suit. he is like 20+ in the show now i think. that should be old enough to be superman.

in the pilot episode he flew, but cos it was a pilot, it wsn't proper, but in episode 2 he said he was flying again to his dad so maybe he was supposed to be able to fly.

i don't know why, but i've really loved this series and smallville in general now...


----------



## Serp (May 17, 2008)

IIRC they said that Clark had a fear of heights and as I said, the last episode epilogue can have him flying in a suit as it is not really smallville but an epilogue and thus does not follow the same rules as the show.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 7, 2008)

UPDATED 6/4/08: Lex will have disappeared and will be presumed dead.
- Don't be surprised if Ollie is back as early as the season premiere (perhaps to break Chloe out?)

UPDATED 6/3/08: Justin Hartley (Oliver Queen/The Green Arrow) will be returning to Smallville as a series regular.
- Kristin Kreuk will be appearing in "6 or 7 episodes" with the exact number yet to be determined.
- Erica Durance is contracted for her usual amount of 12-13 episodes as Lois; however, this number can be increased to more if Lois is needed for more.


UPDATED 5/24/08: Laura Vandervoort (Kara) will not be a series regular in Season 8. However, she may return for a few episodes.

Well, that sucks. This will be a completely different series. They are still trying to get Lex back but it looks slim at this point.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 7, 2008)

wait, lol, this ended in my country. It still continues?


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Jul 12, 2008)

What?!?! Smallville ended in your country?!?!? Its still going in America!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 12, 2008)

It's good news that they are bringing a familiar face like Oliver Queen and making him a regular. I was worried that this season would just be Clark, Chloe and Lois, which would get annoying after a couple of episodes. As for Lex, I doubt he will be back. I don't see story wise how they plan on keeping him "alive" and "forget" about Clark's secret.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome. Clark's gonna be a reporter next season. They're gonna shape his two identities in this season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2008)

Is this the last season? I don't remember. At any rate, it better be good.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 18, 2008)

I always wondered what would happen if clark ejaculated.  would there be a hole in his ceiling after a wank session?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 18, 2008)

^Good God, where did that come form?
Probably.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 18, 2008)

So when's the season starting?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> I always wondered what would happen if clark ejaculated. would there be a hole in his ceiling after a wank session?


His super semen would all be super powered. Considering there would be billions of sperms, they would conquer the entire world with ease!


----------



## Jimin (Jul 20, 2008)

Clark's gonna have a quite a few love interests in this season it appears. Tess, and a character resembling Maxima will be after him.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2008)

OK, so Kreuk will be here for 5 episodes. It does suck that we will have no Lex whatsoever. That blows. But as it stands, this doesn't look like it will be too bad of a season. It'll be more Superman-like instead of a supernatural drama. But no Lex Luthor is just weird.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 16, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> So when's the season starting?



Start date is currently set as September 18th (Thursday), 8/7c.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 23, 2008)

Alright, I love that we're finally going into the Superman territory. This season will have Clark fully embracing his Superman destiny. I just hope we can get rid of the supernatural drama Smallville has been for like 4 seasons and finally become what it was meant to be. Clark Kent's journey to Superman.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2008)

^Pretty much that's what this seasons going to be all about.

They're also planning to do some back-story and story arcs on Oliver Queen, last I heard.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 24, 2008)

The Oliver Queen side stories are needed since they have gotten ridden of two of the main characters. So no more Lex-mas, instead its time for some Queen-mas. As stupid as it sounds, its bound to happen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2008)

Superman, eh? 

It will be bittersweet seeing this show go. It certainly has gone downhill over the years, but it's still enjoyable nonetheless. Hopefully we'll get a decent replacement.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 25, 2008)

I love Smallville but it just drags on. I mean the guy looks like he's in his late 20s end it all over


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 25, 2008)

clark is now college age so welling pulls it off still.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, he pulls off being a 20-something rather well. He was around the same age in that one movie.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 31, 2008)

For those who have yet to see it, the official CW promo/teaser to season 8:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwjC5B_VMuY[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

So will Johns' Legion episode be near the beginning or the end of the season?


----------



## Kalle85 (Sep 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> So will Johns' Legion episode be near the beginning or the end of the season?


Legion is Episode 9 and it should air in November.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 15, 2008)

Alright, I'm pumped for the new episode. But no Lex is dumb. To have him just disappear after he was suppose to control Clark is pure stupidity. But they had no choice though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2008)

Lol i really hate that guy who plays Aqua man or whatever


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, yeah, I wonder how that's gonna go down?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2008)

> Brian Wayne Peterson and Todd Slavkin revealed that they plan to introduce more DC Comics characters into Smallville this season, among those appearing will be Plastique—in episode two—and Maxima, the latter will be coming to Smallville to try and mate with Clark.[21] This version of Maxima will have the ability to make herself irresistible to men, including Clark, whom she has set her sights on; actress Charlotte Sullivan has been cast as Maxima.[11] Apart from the classic DC Comics characters, Smallville will also be introducing the futuristic heroes from the Legion of Super-Heroes. Comic book scribe Geoff Johns will be writing the episode that will feature the Legion of Super-Heroes, and suggests that people familiar with the Legion will recognize them when they appear on the show, as they will have some of the quintessential elements of their comic book counterparts.[13] Darren Swimmer stated that they will be using Saturn Girl, Cosmic Boy and Lightning Lad for this episode, though he is not sure if they will use those names for the characters.[11]
> 
> There will be two new series regulars added in season eight, that of Tess Mercer and Davis Bloome, portrayed by Cassidy Freeman and Sam Witwer respectively.[2] The name "Tess Mercer" is a homage to two characters from Superman lore, Eve Teschmacher and Mercy Graves.[22] As Freeman describes her character, Tess Mercer is Lex's handpicked successor; she is "fierce", "fun" and intelligent. Tess Mercer's primary goal for this season will be finding Lex, which will draw her inquisitively to Clark, whom she believes will be able to help her find Lex.[23] Darren Swimmer revealed that Tess will develop a romantic interest in Clark as well.[11] Davis Bloome will actually be Smallville's interpretation of Doomsday, the only character to have succeeded at killing Superman. In Smallville, Doomsday will be represented by a "nice guy" paramedic, who grew up moving from foster home to foster home. His storyline will be very dark in that the character will uncover horrible truths about himself. Witwer explained that over the course of the season, his character will come to resemble that of the comic book counterpart he is based on.[24] Brian Peterson explained that the new executive producers were looking for a villainous character that was "as great as Lex", with Michael Rosenbaum's departure, and Doomsday fit what they were looking for



seems awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

Does that mean Clark is gonna get raped and killed?


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 15, 2008)

Finally this week!! : D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2008)

Tonight's the night. 

I wonder how they are going to play this whole fortress of solitude thing. I mean, Lex is gone, it left off there... wtf?


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tonight's the night.
> 
> I wonder how they are going to play this whole fortress of solitude thing. I mean, Lex is gone, it left off there... wtf?


I only missed the first two minutes of tonight's show and I didnt know what was going on.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chloe has a new power but weakens towards the end.
Clark is getting pwnt by some Russian old man because he didnt lift boxes.
Some chick is now the Head of Lexcorp because Lex is gone and she obsessing over finding him.
Lois was a french maid.
Cyborg and Bart are not around but that wannabe Canary chick and Aquadouche are hanging around Oliver.
Lana is gone.
Havent see Clarks mom in for-never.
Chloe has a hack brain now............


----------



## Brandt (Sep 18, 2008)

I gotta say, this premiere wasn't _too_ bad. Considering the absence of Michael Rosenbaum as Lex Luthor and Laura Vandervoort as Supergirl (Hey, I liked her, okay? ), I wasn't expecting much. At parts the episode seemed, well, absurd. I mean, the Martian Manhunter just popping in out of nowhere? And what's up with Clark and the Russians? I pray we learn more. Chloe with new powers? Hmm... This premiere seemed like a whole different show altogether... and that's not entirely bad.

I'll sulk over the loss of Supergirl, but bringing in Oliver Queen as part of the main cast seems like a pretty good move. Greater inclusion of other Justice League members throughout season 8 also won't hurt. Lex's replacement is still iffy with me, but I'll wait a few more episodes to determine if she can properly fill in for Lex. Despite those few points that bothered me (as listed previously) I was still satisfied with the premiere. I'll watch Smallville until the end, as always.

Oh, and I loved the Clark-Lois scene at the end of the episode. Simply awesome. If this is what we can expect for the rest of the season then I'll be happy camper. By the way, is it just me or does Erica Durance look _different_, as in better?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 18, 2008)

Tonight's season premiere was alright to me. I'm not so sure about Lex being replace by his assistant as the villian. She's looks okay, but she doesn't look like the main villian type. I'm glad Oliver Queen/Green Arrow is finally cast in the show. But I'm disappointed that they drop Kara/Supergirl. I guess Lois is back being eye candy now. Chloe's new ability suit her more than her healing ability since she's always been good on the computer. And it about damn time Clark start working @ the Daily Planet since farming doesn't suit him anymore.


----------



## Kreig (Sep 18, 2008)

God dammit!
The first news I hear about Smallville is that it started tonight and I missed it. 

Stupid job.


----------



## Brandt (Sep 18, 2008)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Tonight's season premiere was alright to me. I'm not so sure about Lex being replace by his assistant as the villian. She's looks okay, but she doesn't look like the main villian type. I'm glad Oliver Queen/Green Arrow is finally cast in the show. But I'm disappointed that they drop Kara/Supergirl. I guess Lois is back being eye candy now. Chloe's new ability suit her more than her healing ability since she's always been good on the computer. And it about damn time Clark start working @ the *Daily Bugle* since farming doesn't suit him anymore.



Daily _Planet_, unless Clark Kent suddenly transforms into Peter Parker and lives in some rundown apartment in Manhattan.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2008)

So they have no plans on bringing Kara back? thats wow news to me as she was hot


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 19, 2008)

The premier was pretty good, I was hoping to see Laura Vandervoort (fine piece of grade A meat) YUM YUM. I kind of chuckled when the superheroes all split up.


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 19, 2008)

Shadow said:


> So they have no plans on bringing Kara back? thats wow news to me as she was hot



They better if they know what is good for their health.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 19, 2008)

So the writers are just going to let Kara rot in the Phantom Zone and not even address it all? 

And what the heck happened to Martha? 

Where did it all go wrong...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

1. I'm getting sick of Clark randomly losing his powers. Every other episode.
2.Where was Flash? Bullshit.
4. MM lost his powers now, too? Gay. 
5. Great premiere, otherwise. 
6. Chloe is only smart because Brainiac is taking her over from the inside out.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2008)

Too many characters randomly disappearing from the show without explanation or even a hint (at least as of the priemere). I so hope that at least some hints are dropped throughout the series, or I'm not going to be thrilled.

I'm just glad Lana is gone though. That's probably the highlight of this season for me. Now we can work onto Lois & Clark. Just how it's supposed to me.

P.S. Did Clark sundip?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't think so. I doubt MM would be able to withstand dipping him in there and flying him back. Which leads me to one plot hole: if MM was drained from the sun, how the shit did they get back?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2008)

Well the original writers of the show left season and they have new ones, so I'm not surprised the show feels a little different.

Overall the season premier was good, not quite what I was expecting but good regardless.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think so. I doubt MM would be able to withstand dipping him in there and flying him back. Which leads me to one plot hole: if MM was drained from the sun, how the shit did they get back?



But they had to have come real close, as the sun's rays are on Clark from anywhere. 

And yes, I thought it was weird how MM got back powerless. Maybe his powers were waning after a while and finally left sometime after they returned (it had looked like Clark was sleeping for a while, so it could have been decreasing over time)

On that note, I so hope Clark flies just as fast as MM did when he learns to fly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

I find it strange that they needed to go to the sun to begin with. Even on this very show, Clark has been shown to instantly heal (the bullet wound incident) and regain his powers when exposed to sunlight. He should've regained at least enough to kick the Russian's ass after working in the sun all day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I find it strange that they needed to go to the sun to begin with. Even on this very show, Clark has been shown to instantly heal (the bullet wound incident) and regain his powers when exposed to sunlight. He should've regained at least enough to kick the Russian's ass after working in the sun all day.



probably need alot more radiation

i hope manhunter gets his powers back that guy is badass..plus he's black


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm 99.999999999999999999999% sure he will get his powers back. I mean, it's Martian Manhunter.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2008)

He'll most likely need to get them back if this talk of a Doomsday counterpart is true.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2008)

the lack of cyborg and flash is upsetting


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 19, 2008)

MM is FTL.


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2008)

awesome, premiere was awesome 
I sure hope Clark learns how to fly in this season


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

Cyborg, I can live without and can see why he might not be able to make it in time.

Flash has no excuse though. He could just run there and single-handedly save the day.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Sep 19, 2008)

Even said:


> awesome, premiere was awesome
> I sure hope Clark learns how to fly in this season


He's flown in the past, it's just Smallville has the "No flights or tights" policy or something like that. It's rumored they may break the flight rule though this season. 

Speaking of flying, what is the real reason behind them not having Clark fly at all except special situations? Is it too expensive to do regularly or is there something else behind it?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2008)

^


> After meeting with Roth, Gough and Millar decided that they did not want to do a series where there was lots of flying, and a cape. It was here that Gough and Millar developed its "no tights, no flights" rule, vowing Clark would not, at any point, fly or don the Superman suit during the run of the show.
> 
> Gough and Millar wanted to strip Superman down to his "bare essence", and explore the reasons behind Clark Kent becoming Superman.They felt the fact that they were not comic book fans played into their favor; not being familiar with the universe would allow them an unbiased approach to the series. However, this did not keep them from learning about the characters, as they both did research on the comics and picked and rearranged what they liked.



From Wiki.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well the original writers of the show left season and they have new ones, so I'm not surprised the show feels a little different.



new writers? That stinks, new writers are never a good thing. I was already upset when I found out Lex wouldn't be returning for season 8, but honestly this sort of sucks. On the one hand I'm glad that Green Arrow is a cast regular, but they did away with Lex and introduce a new villain who could never be even half as good as Lex. Speaking of which how long do you think they're going to keep up with the whole "we've gotta find Lex" deal? Seeing how's he's not coming back it would be lame if they kept talking about it as if he were throughout this season.

I'm also irked about all the lose ends with non-returning cast members. Kara is just out there somewhere and what, everyone is just going to forget she exists? She's Clark's cousin for pete sake, doesn't he even care that his only living blood family is missing? The only non-returning character who got any sort of closure was Lana, and everyone was just begging for her to go anyway.

All my complaining a side, my response to Clark working at the daily planet is FINALLY! My prospects for the future are, he better f**king fly this season


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> new writers? That stinks, new writers are never a good thing. I was already upset when I found out Lex wouldn't be returning for season 8, but honestly this sort of sucks. On the one hand I'm glad that Green Arrow is a cast regular, but they did away with Lex and introduce a new villain who could never be even half as good as Lex. Speaking of which how long do you think they're going to keep up with the whole "we've gotta find Lex" deal? Seeing how's he's not coming back it would be lame if they kept talking about it as if he were throughout this season.
> 
> I'm also irked about all the lose ends with non-returning cast members. Kara is just out there somewhere and what, everyone is just going to forget she exists? She's Clark's cousin for pete sake, doesn't he even care that his only living blood family is missing? The only non-returning character who got any sort of closure was Lana, and everyone was just begging for her to go anyway.
> 
> All my complaining a side, my response to Clark working at the daily planet is FINALLY! My prospects for the future are, he better f**king fly this season






> Season eight regular cast members include Tom Welling, Allison Mack, Erica Durance, Aaron Ashmore, along with new series regulars Cassidy Freeman, Sam Witwer, and Justin Hartley. Following the end of season seven, it was announced the series regulars Kristin Kreuk and Michael Rosenbaum, who had been with the show since the first episode, would not return as regulars for the eighth season, while Laura Vandervoort and John Glover departed the series alongside Kreuk and Rosenbaum; Glover was killed off in season seven's "Descent", while Vandervoort was written out of the series after one season




Clark will definitely fly this season, especially since this may be the last one.

If I remember correctly the writers wanted to do something new so they both left.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 19, 2008)

> Vandervoort was written out of the series after one season


written out? Is that what they're going to call it? If they planned to _write her out_ they should have done it more conclusively by killing her off (which really wouldn't be practical) or by giving her an objective outside of smallville that would explain her absence for the rest of the series. They can't just have her stuck in the phatom zone and have no one care, least of all her very own cousin, that she's missing. It screams of sloppy writing amongst other things.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2008)

I would expect them to decide to bring her in at some point to clear up that whole phantom zone mess....I hope.

I'm glad she won't be a series regular though anymore. Now is finally the time Clark embraces his destiny.


----------



## vegetunks 77 (Sep 20, 2008)

season 7 of smallville came out on sometime ago.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 20, 2008)

Wait... I just realized something...

John Glover is gone!!! I knew I was missing someone in the credits. In a way, it's good. He was good, but he was only marvelous when he had encounters with his son (in my opinion, they have the best dialogue in the series)

@kakaoishii: That's why I hope there's a hint later on or something. Kara gone with no one even concerned? There's just no way they can let that one slide.


----------



## Even (Sep 20, 2008)

the "Descent" episode of season 7 was one of the best ever, imo  poor Lionel...


----------



## Angelus (Sep 20, 2008)

god this season premier was boring as hell. so jor-el with his genius level intelligence could only come up with one way to control clark: taking away his power... 

clark without powers, now that's something totally original and never-before-seen in this show, way to go jor-el ?

black canary, as always, is pretty cute though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2008)

Rock_Lee said:


> god this season premier was boring as hell. so jor-el with his genius level intelligence could only come up with one way to control clark: taking away his power...
> 
> clark without powers, now that's something totally original and never-before-seen in this show, way to go jor-el ?
> 
> black canary, as always, is pretty cute though.



yeah why does she wear a wig..it makes her look so differant..i find myself saying "who the hell is this" lol xD


----------



## Angelus (Sep 20, 2008)

to be honest, I didn't realize it was her at first, when she sat at the computer in lanas office with the black hair 

I think she looks better with the short blonde hair ^^


----------



## Even (Sep 20, 2008)

I wonder how Chloe became as smart as a super-computer :S


----------



## Angelus (Sep 20, 2008)

I think it was because of Brainiac. They showed a scene at the beginning of this episode, with him and Chloe.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 20, 2008)

Rock_Lee said:


> to be honest, I didn't realize it was her at first, when she sat at the computer in lanas office with the black hair
> 
> I think she looks better with the short blonde hair ^^



I more prefer the long black hair myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Chloe is going to turn into Brainiac. He's never going to die.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep, Brainiac is probably gonna have an impact on Chloe's future.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

I only wonder if she'll turn into some mindless Braniac clone and finally die, since she's a shitty character and I hate her, or if she'll be saved somehow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I only wonder if she'll turn into some mindless Braniac clone and finally die, since she's a shitty character and I hate her, or if she'll be saved somehow.



i always wondered what was her role in this show...she's more filler then jimmy olson


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

Her role is to be an annoying whore. 

Clark's Hinata-esque lover, brainy go-to girl for computer stuff since Clark's a retard, generic damsel in distress for when Lois isn't around, obligatory female lead character.

Now that Lois has arrived she's irrelevant and should die. Shit, she should've died in that house explosion 3 seasons ago.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 23, 2008)

Your so cruel to poor Chloe, CMX.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2008)

Too many times Chloe saved Clark from harm, and you're going to bash her character?  Fickle fans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2008)

Chloe only ever saved Clark due to plot. Plot is weak. Chloe sucks.


----------



## Even (Sep 23, 2008)

I like Chloe  She's great


----------



## Jimin (Sep 23, 2008)

Chloe's great. Lois is greater. Lana is crap. Thats all there is to it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

But Kara wins all


----------



## Even (Sep 23, 2008)

Kara is hawtness


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 23, 2008)

Kara looks hot at times but at other times she doesn't, for her it seems to depend on the lighting on the set.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 23, 2008)

The chick that plays Louis showed tits in a movie


----------



## Jimin (Sep 23, 2008)

^She didn't look nearly as hot as she does now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2008)

What a slut.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 24, 2008)

I cant wait till Davis and Clark throwdown


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Chloe's great. Lois is greater. Lana is crap. Thats all there is to it.


Chloe is awful.  She's not hot at all.  How did ever get a role on this show!?

I agree that Lana sucks though.  Her departure from the show removes the element that made the show so stale for so long.  Maybe it will improve now?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2008)

The show can only get worse, honestly, with all of the original writers and whatever leaving. 

Although I think the opener was a good one... maybe there's hope.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The show can only get worse, honestly, with all of the original writers and whatever leaving.
> 
> Although I think the opener was a good one... maybe there's hope.



In Doomsday there is hope.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2008)

Plastique is hawt! Highlight of this episode.

Doomsday!!!!


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 25, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Chloe is awful.  She's not hot at all.  How did ever get a role on this show!?
> 
> I agree that Lana sucks though.  Her departure from the show removes the element that made the show so stale for so long.  Maybe it will improve now?


Take that back

Chloe has been the best looking female on that show sever since she graduated from high school. And this is coming from a person that isnt crazy about white girls, especially blondes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems the next episode will be purely focused on Green Arrows origins.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2008)

Plastique will be back *Is happy*

Just put Jessica Parker Kennedy on the cast already and appease my newfound fanboyism.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 25, 2008)

Every time I watch Smallville I lose focus on the plot cause Im always dreaming bout sexing up Lois.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome episode. Glad we get some reporter Clark. Doomsday is a pretty cool character so far.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Every time I watch Smallville I lose focus on the plot cause Im always dreaming bout sexing up Lois.



She needs far more airtime than she is given.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 25, 2008)

Tonight's episode was alright. I was expecting Plastique to be in more action scene, but what I can do. So that Para-Medic guy suppose to be Doomsday. Oh boy, I wonder how they're going to pull this off. I can't wait to see next week's episode. Green Arrow's origin story should be interesting.


----------



## Cash117 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> She needs far more airtime than she is given.



I heard on KryptonSite that Lois will be in more than 13 episodes this season. Her usual contract before this year was 13 episodes per season, so will be seeing her more than ever this year.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 26, 2008)

Dude the ending was crazy, Davis is going to mess people up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2008)

the episode was boring..i thought we were done showing filler misfits since season 2.

the ending was kool though...so the medic is the guy who will kill clark?


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 26, 2008)

Am I correct in saying that Davis is Starkiller from the Force Unleashed?


----------



## The Big G (Sep 26, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Am I correct in saying that Davis is Starkiller from the Force Unleashed?



Your Are Correct Sir!

If Davis can go toe to toe with Darth Vader, Clark should be a walk in the park...I think


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 26, 2008)

the new girl has already mastered lex's character somewhat...when I saw the scene of her sitting in front of the fire, I thought "wow when did micheal rosenbaum get a sex change? lol"


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 26, 2008)

^ I'll admit she's starting to show her mean streak, but I'll see Michael Rosenbaum's Lex as the best villain smallville ever had next to Lionel, they knew how to do bad right.

I liked the episode, I lol'ed when clark showed up at the planet in his flannel and his backpack he looked like a little boy on his first day of school  Welling sure knows how to play big and clueless up great. I really liked the Clark and Chloe touching moment at the end though, you could tell Clark was a bit disappointed that Chloe didn't tell him first that she was engaged. And to round it off Clark and Lois have great chemistry, they're really funny together. Can't wait to see more next week.


----------



## Even (Sep 27, 2008)

Is Davis the one that's gonna be Doomsday?


----------



## Angelus (Sep 27, 2008)

Another boring freak-of-the-week episode, except for a few nice Clark and Lois moments and the scene with the Doomdoctor at the end.

I kinda like the Doomdoctor (forgot his name) and I hope we get some Doomsday action in the first half of this season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2008)

I went to bed the night after watching this and thanked God that we didn't have to stomach another one of those shitty misunderstanding walk-in moments when Chloe and that doctor ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) were up on that table. I mean, I don't know about you guys, but I've seen Jimmy cry enough.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 29, 2008)

Lack of Lex is bad for the health


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 29, 2008)

Lex better make more than one appearance this season, especially since it will probably be the last.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 30, 2008)

^Hopefully he does at least one epsiode. It doesn't have to be much. It can be as little as a cameo in the finale.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd like to see Clark learn to fly already.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 30, 2008)

....how is that guy suppose to be Doomsday..


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 1, 2008)

i posted this in the graysons thread, some ideas about what they could do.



> this could be amazing, espeicaly if they use the same actors from smallville as guest stars later.
> 
> this was what i was praying for! now they have the opportunity to continue and expand this new *"DC Live Action Universe"* by focusing the show on 1 character, but introducing other DC hroes/villains with cross overs and stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2008)

IsoloKiro said:


> ....how is that guy suppose to be Doomsday..


 How is it that all of the super characters are only super because of kyrptonite? My guess is that "Doomsday" is also "infected" with "meteor rock". 

In "other words", Smallville is "gay".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 1, 2008)

First time I noticed this thread. So I'll throw my 2 cents in.

Chloe Sullivan is pretty much the only reason I watch the show. Allison Mack's character is simply amazing.

Everyone else (save the Kents, and Lex to some degree) are just exercises of frustration, boredom, and "what-the-hell?"


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 2, 2008)

Tonight's episode was alright. I think they could've done a better job with Green Arrow's origin flashback. I think Chloe is going to turn out as a vessel for Brainiac & gain control over Davis when he transform into Doomsday. I can't wait to see next week's episode. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maxima looks hot!!! Clark should definitely tap that ass instead of Lois.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 2, 2008)

agree on green arrow backstory ^

it's funny how after two years he still has a funky hair cut greased with gel and barely a 5 oclock shadow


----------



## The Big G (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonight's episode was alright. Ollie's back story was alright, though i don't believe for a second that he was on an Island for two years and he only had a bit of five o'clock shadow. 

Tess's story was better, explains a little bit on how she got so bad. 

I would say the three highlights of this episode were Ollie's heart to heart with Clark at the end. He might have been drunk but he was speaking the truth. The second highlight was Clark and Lois's screen time. You can realistically see the spark between the two grow, and with Maxima in next weeks episode, im sure it will be good. 

Lastly is my favorite character so far this season: Davis. His talk with Chole was good, especially about people hiding their dark secrets deep inside, becuase we all know he's got the darkest secrets of them all. 

On another Davis note, i cannot wait till they air Prey later this month, and then Bride in November, he's going to fuck shit up!


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 3, 2008)

Shit I hate that queen bitch of the universe


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2008)

Last nights episode was alright, nothing too special.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 3, 2008)

Maxima is ultra sexy in the previews. I miss these one time flings with Clark on Smallville.


----------



## Serp (Oct 4, 2008)

The green arrow back story seemed too fake to be the real one, I assumed it was a mindfuck going on in his head :/ but I was wrong.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2008)

^Yeah I was thinking the same thing when I was watching it, but as soon as it showed that's how he knew Tess I let go of that belief. :sweat


----------



## Jimin (Oct 9, 2008)

We only got 2 Maxima/Clark interactions. Stupid directors. But Maxima was hot.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2008)

Not a bad episode tonight.

Maxima was definitely hot, looking forward to whenever she returns.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 10, 2008)

Lois so wanted to get with Clark its hilarious, cant wait for next week


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn, the Maxima girl was smoking hot. I only watched the show because to Lois, but now there is a new reason. Hope they bring her back.

One thing I donr understand. It seemed to me that she was forcefully taken back to her planet. I was like wtf is going on. Did she go willingly or what, coz it seemed a bit rushed


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow that was some good piece of ass this episode.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 10, 2008)

am i the only one who thought maxima wasn't hot?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> am i the only one who thought maxima wasn't hot?



Probably. 



Bathroom_Mop said:


> Damn, the Maxima girl was smoking hot. I only watched the show because to Lois, but now there is a new reason. Hope they bring her back.
> 
> *One thing I donr understand. It seemed to me that she was forcefully taken back to her planet. I was like wtf is going on. Did she go willingly or what, coz it seemed a bit rushed*




I wasn't paying full attention, but from what it looked like when Clark grabbed her arms he triggered her teleportation back to her home planet.

Someone feel free to correct me If I'm wrong on this.


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 10, 2008)

Why was Tom Welling looking like he came straight out of a GQ magazine? Doesnt he know you can look like a reporter without dressing like a high fashion model?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 10, 2008)

I wanna see Maxima again. Her poses were great. But I thought the Lois/Clark relationship came out of nowhere.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2008)

damit i missed the new episode ,the same for super natural


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 13, 2008)

Watched the third and fourth episodes of the new season. Yeah, not really impressed or anything about Oliver's past either. But I adore Lois so it was still nice seeing how much she cared about him. 

I can't be the only one who thought something hilarious dirty when she said, "I came came I saw your Kryptonian becon". Loved the way Lois teased Clark right from the start of the episode. I do feel sorry for Jimmy even though I don't particularly like him. Maxima sure was something, I did love Lois little tantrum at Clark.


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 16, 2008)

Reps to anyone that spotted that quote from Superman Returns


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 16, 2008)

^ No reps for me then 

Erica Durance + Hangover in only a Jersey = Hotness!

Clark why didn't you...


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2008)

That quote was actually from the first movie's helicopter scene in which Clark first appeared as Superman and saved Lois.

Link removed


----------



## The Big G (Oct 17, 2008)

Good episode, to bad Clark doesn't realize that Lois was telling the truth. Also Ollie got turned into a booty call major lolz there. And how bad ass was the trailer for next week. Let the Doomsday Cometh!


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> That quote was actually from the first movie's helicopter scene in which Clark first appeared as Superman and saved Lois.
> 
> wxK9xtDXnX8


GG                       . But I dont think my reps work...............


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2008)

The Big G said:


> Good episode, to* bad Clark doesn't realize that Lois was telling the truth*. Also Ollie got turned into a booty call major lolz there. And how bad ass was the trailer for next week. Let the Doomsday Cometh!



lol i think he do realize


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 18, 2008)

no clark realized lois was telingthe truth so he pretended that he thought she was a good liar and outsmarted the machine to not embarress her.

but then she said she slipped the sensor off, not just outsmarted the machine, so now he thinks that she really did lie.

but we know she does love him i guess.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 18, 2008)

Ahhh, pandering to the Lois and Clark fans, I loved it. Pumpkin, poodle, and muffin, lol. And beautiful with Oliver showing up when they were there looking for rings. I was cracking up most of the episode. Clark's completely surprised face at what Lois saying yes was priceless. I was waiting for some insane secret about Jimmy's parents. There's something nice (of course still sad) about a normal secret.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow Sam does some great acting in this episode, though he dodged a bullet becuase everyone thinks shadow boy was the killer, oh if they only knew the truth.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 24, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!! I just realized Martian Manhunter is Jackie Chiles!  I'm blown away.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2008)

So Davis Bloome = Doomsday?

Epic.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't believe someone thought Doomsday and Clark were going to have a scuffle in this episode. Are they new to Smallville?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 25, 2008)

Not a bad episode. Good plot advancement and Davis did a good job acting wise.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 25, 2008)

It was interesting to see Clark and Chloe butt heads in this, especially after that commitment episode where we learned she really didn't love him any longer. lol @ ownage via tire. I felt at least a little sorry for Davis and that was quite something at the end, wonder why he took that.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 25, 2008)

I did not realize that davis was doomsday, its a different interpretation but hey as long as its doomsday its all good


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 25, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> It was interesting to see Clark and Chloe butt heads in this, especially after that commitment episode where we learned she really didn't love him any longer. lol @ ownage via tire. I felt at least a little sorry for Davis and that was quite something at the end, wonder why he took that.



I think it has something to do with his guilt and the fact that he's trying so hard to remain human even though he's being engulfed by this darkness. You know, to him it could represent something good out of a terrible situation. 

At least that's my reason for why he took her cross.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 26, 2008)

^ As far as I know, this season is confirmed to be the final one.

I loved the days at Smallville High with The Torch and stuff. Those were the days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2008)

Gooba said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!! I just realized Martian Manhunter is Jackie Chiles! I'm blown away.


 They're real and they're spectactular!

I am looking forward to two things: the army of bad guys Lex wannabe in a dress is making beating up Clark and Doomsday killing Clark.

Either way Clark loses, we all win.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 27, 2008)

^clark is never dying

as long as we have sun


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> ^clark is never dying
> 
> as long as we have sun



even in the comic the bastard didnt die, apparently he cant lol die under the lol yellow sun


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2008)

Admittedly I never read the actual comic. The circumstances under his resurrection elude me. I just assumed he was re-incarnated by The Spectre or something.

Yellow sun will always heal Clark on Smallville 100% in an instant no matter what.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Ah, it has been SO long since I've watched Smallville on the television screen. Been watching it online lately. lol @ Clark not knowing how to approach Lois' zipper. :3 Clark's little talk with Oliver reminds me of Pete, remember him? Gosh the high school years were so long ago.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2008)

Oliver is going to save Clark in front of Jimmy to protect his identity?  

Oliver is Superman.  lol.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 30, 2008)

Damn, Chloe, that's just cold. 

As for next week's episode, it's nice to see _her_ back.  I wonder how Clark will talk his way out of that one with Lois with _her_.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2008)

Chloe went straight up postal on that guy. 

Overall nice episode tonight.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 30, 2008)

A really good episode. Brainiac is gonna be back soon. I liked all the Superman references. I also was surprised how sharp Jimmy was.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2008)

"that cape looks ridiculous"

"a fortune teller told me i'll fall in love with a flying man in blue tights..i'm still waiting for my drag queen pilot"

the superman references amused me


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 30, 2008)

ah, so it is all starting to become clear.  This is how chloe is going to die.  clark will have no choice but to kill her :[


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> ah, so it is all starting to become clear.  This is how chloe is going to die.  clark will have no choice but to kill her :[



lol what? she did it to protect his secret but i can see her character going down a dark path. reminds me of lex


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Brandt said:


> Damn, Chloe, that's just cold.
> 
> As for next week's episode, it's nice to see _her_ back.  I wonder how Clark will talk his way out of that one with Lois with _her_.


Oh yes, I really want to see how Lois would react to it. 


Violent-nin said:


> Chloe went straight up postal on that guy.


Amazing what she's still willing to do for him despite butting heads with him just an episode ago. Guess the bond really is just that intense.


gesy hyuga said:


> "that cape looks ridiculous"
> 
> "a fortune teller told me i'll fall in love with a flying man in blue tights..i'm still waiting for my drag queen pilot"
> 
> the superman references amused me


I had a good laugh at the end of the episode with that too. XD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> lol what? she did it to protect his secret but i can see her character going down a dark path. reminds me of lex


i brainiac is influencing her.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 31, 2008)

^ right.  if she turns into braniac, clark will have to do something


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 31, 2008)

Definatly one of the best episodes in a long time.

We're going to have to get used to all the Superman on-liners.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

excerpt from an interview with Geoff Johns (best current comics writer and guy who wrote the Legion episode)





> *IGN Comics: Let's jump over to the Legion. To start out, can you tell us a little bit about your experience writing the "Legion" episode of Smallville? *
> 
> Johns: I'm actually in Vancouver all week for the filming. Wait until you see it. So far it's been amazing to be involved with the writers in Los Angeles, particularly Darren Swimmer. And the cast and crew have been awesome – Tom, Allison and Kristen are in my episode and they are freaking amazing. Tom came up with a fantastic addition to the Legion Code, he impresses the hell out of me. He keeps the energy up on the set, keeps things fun, and he's unbelievably smart. He approaches everything with incredible intelligence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 31, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ah, it has been SO long since I've watched Smallville on the television screen. Been watching it online lately. lol @ Clark not knowing how to approach Lois' zipper. :3 Clark's little talk with Oliver reminds me of Pete, remember him? Gosh the high school years were so long ago.



Clark knows he want to get it on with Lois. It's going to be all the more interesting when Lana returns (only for how Lois/Clark will react with each other with the third wheel around)


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

Phil Morris' is a great actor, i enjoy each time he appears as j'onn j onzz


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2008)

The show has gotten better this year.  The staleness of the old cast is long gone.  Sometimes when a show is as old as this one...drastic things need to be done to make things fresh again.  And I think overhauling the cast was the right choice.

I can't speak for other people, but I don't miss Lana at all.  Her storylines were becoming more and more ridiculous and she stopped being fun years ago.  Lex didn't appeal to me all that much anymore.  And Cara was just a useless character.  Lionel will be missed, but I've moved on already.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 1, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> "that cape looks ridiculous"
> 
> "a fortune teller told me i'll fall in love with a flying man in blue tights..i'm still waiting for my drag queen pilot"
> 
> the superman references amused me


yeah they were good.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 1, 2008)

Smallville has a lotta lame references though. I hate nwhen they mock Superman stuff such bas the cape and stuff.


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

its not mocking its more like tribute 

"the cape looks ridiculous" is in the comic  mind you


----------



## Jimin (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad Kandor was mentioned. It was the Bottled City that Brainiac had. Doomsday is gonna get more powerful each time he dies. I don't think him being Zod's creation was a bad idea. But I'm gonna miss seeing Kara. She was hot.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 6, 2008)

lol @ Lois suddenly moving in. Of course something disastrous had to happen. And so we see Davis' change, Lois' act as his mother sure was something (kind of sexy-creepy). I'm happy to see Kara back, even though it was just for a brief moment in time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice episode tonight.

Doomsday is on his way. 

Lois as a mom was just sexy. It was nice to see Kara back, though it was just for one episode.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 6, 2008)

Kara. Mother Lois. "You can't kill me, I'm immortal" Dooms.

Very good episode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2008)

this episode sole purpose was to powerup davis(kara came and left so the story wasn't effected at all) 

but i enjoyed it


----------



## The Big G (Nov 7, 2008)

Dude, the "son" of Zod vs the Son of Jor-El. It seems family feuds do pass on to the next generation. Davis is by far my favorite character so far, plus its cool that he's still evolving into Doomsday. ANd Foara was right, he does look like Zod a little bit.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 13, 2008)

Argh, I forgot tonight was an episode, missed 15 minutes of it. D: Ah well, I like that Chloe thinks of meeting Clark as the most important thing in her life, but of course that just had to be forgotten as well...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2008)

Chloe really is the heart of this show.  Lex, Lois and Clark might be the most famous characters in the series...but Chloe really is the force that drives the show.  So seeing her struggle like this has made for an extremely powerful episode.

Is Brainiac going to come back this seaon?  I love that he's able to cause all of this havoc when he isn't even around.  The mark of a good villain.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 13, 2008)

It sucks because I can't view it tonight due to football (  ) airing in its place.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 13, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Chloe really is the heart of this show.  Lex, Lois and Clark might be the most famous characters in the series...but Chloe really is the force that drives the show.  So seeing her struggle like this has made for an extremely powerful episode.
> 
> Is Brainiac going to come back this seaon?  I love that he's able to cause all of this havoc when he isn't even around.  The mark of a good villain.



lol what?.for most of the show chloe was a background character...even Pete was more importanr then her


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, interesting.  So Clark is going to have Chloe's memories of him and his ability wiped?  I bet she will get them back and be really pissed at some point.  It seems like sort of an unseemly maneuver from Clark.  I get that his intentions are good; but Chloe deserves a say in this.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 13, 2008)

Heh, such an interesting episode, the thought of a union of some sort between Doomsday and Brainiac. And a nicely ominous ending to this episode. Next one sure does look interesting. 


Rukia said:


> Wow, interesting.  So Clark is going to have Chloe's memories of him and his ability wiped?  I bet she will get them back and be really pissed at some point.  It seems like sort of an unseemly maneuver from Clark.  I get that his intentions are good; but Chloe deserves a say in this.


Makes me think of Superman II with the memory erasing, how sad. I would love to see Chloe get her memories back and yell at Clark about it. There's just something fun about watching people who so trust each other biting each other's head off. xD


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as Ukoku Sanzo, I couldn't watch it because of Football showing at the time. 

Luckily it will show again at 12:00 EST.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm in the same boat as Ukoku Sanzo, I couldn't watch it because of Football showing at the time.
> 
> Luckily it will show again at 12:00 EST.



oh hey.  chloe dies.

I saved you an hour of life


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> oh hey.  chloe dies.
> 
> I saved you an hour of life





This can't be true, not Chloe!


----------



## The Big G (Nov 14, 2008)

DUDE THE TRAILER FOR NEXT WEEK IS EPIC. DOOMSDAY LOOKS LIKE COMIC DOOSMDAY!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 14, 2008)

the episode was good it was sad the part about clark decision of chole forgeting about his abilities and the ending was good.

was doomdays CG or some type of puppet in the preview?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

Looked like an old-school machine puppet thing to me.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Ah Doom's in love. 

And  @ Clana fans. Don't you know your era is over?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 14, 2008)

the episode also had reat special effecs.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2008)

a video of bride this


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> Ah Doom's in love.
> 
> And  @ Clana fans. Don't you know your era is over?


Clana fans?  I didn't know those still existed.  I thought we all realized how stale and one-dimensional Lana became.  Seriously, the show is tons better now that she's gone.

I might skip this week's episode in protest.  I don't want to see her ever again.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 15, 2008)

This was such a bull episode. So, 4 seasons of Chloe knowing is down the drain. The Secret keepers are all like, gone. I hate Lana. So 1D. This episode was so bizarre on so many levels.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't like it either; but I have seen enough television before to assume that Chloe could get her real memories back pretty soon.  And I hope she is furious with Clark when she does.  Chloe not knowing his secret means she no longer runs that group; and it takes away her role on the show...so that's basically the main reason I expect to see her memories return.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, Chloe was the only reason I still watched that thing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2008)

Allison Mack's Chloe has been carrying this show.  I just don't know what she will do without the knowledge of Clark's secret.  I guess she will run around as a damsel in distress all season.  Davis will keep capturing her and Clark will keep rescuing her.


----------



## Sesqoo (Nov 16, 2008)

I think they might kill of Chloe till the end of the season.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 16, 2008)

^I fear you might be right. Jimmy isn't married and Chloe isn't a Superman character. BTW, I'm not too thrilled about Doomsday being in love with Chloe. The Chole/Clarkwe while they were kids scene was extremely awkward since they had no chemistry and just sounded bizarre with their unusual dialogue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Sesqoo said:


> I think they might kill of Chloe till the end of the season.



This.

She was what made the show since season 1 for me.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2008)

Chloe is the human point. The relatable character. Superman is supose to inspire people, and chloe was the inspired one. I think that's why I liked her so much that I didn't even care when she went from "computer handy" to "Oh, btw, just hacked the Queen company".
And I think it was always so obvious the chemestry there was between Tom Welling and Allison Mack as actors, instead of the forced crap they used to throw on Lana.
Weren't they going to carry the character over like four or five years ago?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^I fear you might be right. *Jimmy isn't married and Chloe isn't a Superman character*. BTW, I'm not too thrilled about Doomsday being in love with Chloe. The Chole/Clarkwe while they were kids scene was extremely awkward since they had no chemistry and just sounded bizarre with their unusual dialogue.


i don't think that matter mutch smallville is not the same universe as the main DC universe.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

^True, but they have to at least made the Superman universe possible with the Superman universe. Its not possible for Jimmy to be married to Chloe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2008)

Wait, let me see if I understand this: people watched this show exclusively because of Chloe, the worst character in the entire series?


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

^The idea of being worse than Lana is just short of blasphemy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> This.
> 
> She was what made the show since season 1 for me.


I agree.  I think Allison Mack means everything to this show.  She's the most likeable, most sympathetic character.  And she usually plays the role of Clark's conscience extremely well.

I never agree with King Lloyd, but I do this time.  Lana's plotlines became too ridiculous.  The writer's tried too hard to make her an important character...and it blew up in their faces.

Tonight's episode...I'm really looking forward to it because I expect it to be Chloe-centric.  I just hope Lana doesn't ruin too many scenes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2008)

Lana was lame, too, but I just can't like Chloe. She's such a goody-goody slut whore. I hate her guts! 

Plus her smile annoys me and she does it a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2008)

What?!

Chloe's crooked smile is sexy.  And her laugh is awesome too!  

Best female character to ever appear on the show imo.

Tess = worthless.  Is she really supposed to be a major antagonist this season?  She gets humiliated every episode.

Lois has a nice chest.  But she is sort of meh for me.  I think I even prefer Teri Hatcher from Lois & Clark.

Lana is Lana.  The stalest character in the franchise.  Seasons 5-7 were pretty boring and I consider Lana to be the primary cause.  Her looks have diminished lately as well.

Allison Mack is hot and her character has become more and more critical.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm surprised at the amount of people who professed to watching the series because of Chloe. I mostly stuck with it for a time because of Lionel, a pity he's been gone for awhile. Now I'm just pretty fond of Lois.

Oh my, episode on right now. lol @ Lois' message in the wedding video.



> Lois has a nice chest. But she is sort of meh for me. I think I even prefer Teri Hatcher from Lois & Clark.


Ah, I use to watch that show, I barely remember anything about it. I know that I found that version of Lois to be vaguely annoying though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2008)

Lionel was the second best character.  Good add Kabuto.  

Holy shit.  The start of the episode was like Cloverfield.  Everyone got fucked up.  Jimmy looks like he might be dead.

I guess they will show us what leads to that moment now.

Chloe/Allison Mack looks great in her wedding gown.  Orange is an odd color for a wedding.  I'm not sure what Lois is thinking.  And Clark looks like an idiot now.  Don't make promises you can't keep!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2008)

Dude, Doomsday, its on.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2008)

Why is the wedding at Clark's farm?  That's kind of lame.  Couldn't they find a church or something?  Chloe deserves better.  

Chloe showing some leg.  Very nice fan-service.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Why is the wedding at Clark's farm?  That's kind of lame.  Couldn't they find a church or something?  Chloe deserves better.
> 
> Chloe showing some leg.  Very nice fan-service.



It's a cheap set...and who would pay for Chole's wedding, I mean isn't she on her own?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's a cheap set...and who would pay for Chole's wedding, I mean isn't she on her own?


Lois has some money on her side of the family doesn't she?  Wasn't her father a general or something?  Would it kill him to chip in?  

Chloe used Kryptonite on Clark...that was an amusing scene.

Lana is able to beat up Oliver now somehow?  

If Lex really is alive...he's pretty smart to stay hidden.  He's harder to find than Bin Laden.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, Clark kept Choloe's flower from their freshmen prom, that's so sweet. Yeah, he's full of sweetness, but that's just extra nice. And haha, Lana kickin' Oliver ass I see. Why was his mask so easy to remove? 


Rukia said:


> Why is the wedding at Clark's farm?  That's kind of lame.  Couldn't they find a church or something?  Chloe deserves better.
> 
> Chloe showing some leg.  Very nice fan-service.


I kind of think it is because of the feelings attacked to the place. How a farm is one of those warm places that can house a lot of people.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Wow, Clark kept Choloe's flower from their freshmen prom, that's so sweet. Yeah, he's full of sweetness, but that's just extra nice. And haha, Lana kickin' Oliver ass I see. Why was his mask so easy to remove?
> 
> I kind of think it is because of the feelings attacked to the place. How a farm is one of those warm places that can house a lot of people.



Let's hope Clark bangs Lois in the coat room at the reception


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2008)

Honestly, I'm a bit surprised Clark/Chloe is so definitively over.  But neither of them seem concerned about her marrying someone else.  Lois has really fallen for Clark hard...there have been multiple instances in this episode where she has been transparent.  Clark is a bit harder to gauge.

I don't like Lana though.  I would prefer that she stay off the show...I can accept a 1 or 2 episode guest starring role though.

Davis totally has turned into a stalker though.  Dumping bloody evidence into the trash.

Clark is an asshole for totally ignoring Lois after his precious Lana arrived.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Honestly, I'm a bit surprised Clark/Chloe is so definitively over.  But neither of them seem concerned about her marrying someone else.  Lois has really fallen for Clark hard...there have been multiple instances in this episode where she has been transparent.  Clark is a bit harder to gauge.
> 
> I don't like Lana though.  I would prefer that she stay off the show...I can accept a 1 or 2 episode guest starring role though.
> 
> ...



She can't stay on the show, because I think she basically quit. I don't really like Lana either, I thought she was pretty but her personality rubbed me the wrong way. Especially after the Bizzaro Clark ordeal. 

Lois on the other hand has done nothing but grow on me.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't like Lois at all when she first arrived on the show.  Now she's one of the better characters.  And she really does have good interaction with Clark.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 20, 2008)

I gotta rewatch this episode. So many distractions. I'm just gonna rewatch parts of it online tomorrow. overall, it wasn't too bad I think. Doomsday did look freaky.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2008)

What the hell was that at the end?  Brainiac reinfected Chloe at the end?  And was that Lex?  

No new Smallville till January?  What the fuck?  That is totally the harshest cliffhanger ever.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2008)

This happens every year, but I will watch the rest of this season although supernatural is more important.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 20, 2008)

I think Lex is like in the fortress. Brainiac is Chloe now. So thats three uber villains that Clark will have to face with the heroes from the future.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I think Lex is like in the fortress. Brainiac is Chloe now. So thats three uber villains that Clark will have to face with the heroes from the future.



I think Clark is going to give Lex a Mushroom tattoo before the show is over. 

I don't know what to expect with the Chloe thing, like how she smiled. Can't see Braniac doing that to her.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2008)

It was more than the smile though.  Didn't something strange happen to her eyes as well?  I thought her eyes turned like a metallic color.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 20, 2008)

This isn't going to end well. . .

Clark is probably going to play "Chloe's bomb squad" I think.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2008)

Rukia said:


> It was more than the smile though.  Didn't something strange happen to her eyes as well?  I thought her eyes turned like a metallic color.



It looked like it might have, or it could be a Diffuse Glow, its hard to tell. I just hate that Lana is back.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2008)

Lana is only slated to be in like 2-3 episodes this season though.  I wouldn't worry about her too much.

Chloe is certainly in an interesting situation now though.  I'm looking forward to seeing how this is resolved.  Is Chloe going to be in Doomsday's clutches all season?  The preview seems to indicate Tess will make her move at some point as well.  And I find myself wondering if James Marsters will return to play Brainiac for a few episodes.  (Never a bad thing...I consider Brainiac to be Clark's most formidable opponent.)


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 20, 2008)

I really hope this signals Clark *direct* development into Superman. This show has gone on for way to long. Im fan but at times if feels like One Tree Hill with superpowers.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 20, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I don't like Lana though.  I would prefer that she stay off the show...I can accept a 1 or 2 episode guest starring role though.


I didn't much care for Lana either. But that is probably because I kind of liked Lex before he turned into a real bastard. I really think he had some hope for awhile despite knowing how he would turn out. I saw her as just another reason for Lex to turn towards darker things, in order to protect what he can.


King Lloyd said:


> I think Lex is like in the fortress. Brainiac is Chloe now. So thats three uber villains that Clark will have to face with the heroes from the future.


I'm really curious about the new heroes, can't wait until January. 


Comic Book Guy said:


> This isn't going to end well. . .
> 
> Clark is probably going to play "Chloe's bomb squad" I think.


Sadly I think this is highly possible as well. Killing Chloe to save her from being a tool or whatever. :/


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice episode tonight.

Lana (Kristin Kreuk) looks just as hot as ever. I know she's only going to be around for 2-3 episodes but I'm glad to see her back, lol though it seems I'm alone on that front.

Chloe leg fan-service was nice, she was looking great in that wedding gown.

Doomsday is finally here, he looks good from what I've seen so far but can't tell for sure just yet if they fucked him up or did a good job on the look of him.

I actually like this Lois the most (great rack). Obviously something would come in her way of getting with Clark, but it'll happen eventually.

Jimmy definitely looked in bad shape, at first I didn't think he survived but of course they wouldn't kill him off.

I'm still unsure about who that was exactly in the end, I was thinking Lex but at the same time I'm not sure at all.

Looks like we got to wait till January boys and girls. 

Brainiac is back yet again, interested to see how things turn out there.

All in all looking forward to January.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2008)

Brainiac never left, he never does.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2008)

True, he's always lurking around somewhere.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 21, 2008)

Hell in the comics and stuff he was a main villain always.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm curious to see how the future heroes will interact. Its gonna take a lot to beat both Brainiac and Doomsday. Plus, they have the fortress. Perhaps, Brainiac reprogrammed Chloe to be his slave or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2008)

you know what I'm getting really tired of?

"That earlier morning" episode


----------



## QuePasa (Nov 24, 2008)

Lana just came back to put the final nail in hers and Clarks coffin. Now he can move on to BIGGER and BETTER things! Plus she is playing double agent. Chloe has been infected by the Brain again. Those memories are gonna come back and stay there. I predict Louis finds out about Clark by the season finale. Lex is alive but he wont be back this season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2008)

This is the last season. Whatcu talkin' bout?


----------



## Jimin (Nov 24, 2008)

^It has been stated that may not be so.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2008)

Smallville is never gonna end?


----------



## Jimin (Nov 24, 2008)

^Who knows? I really think this season has been good and it'll be great to end it on a high note, but it appears if this season is successful, they might make more.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 24, 2008)

I think they said they didn't want to do Lois and Clark, and this season seems to be coming on strong with that.  I don't know how they could delay it an entire season without seeming forced.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 24, 2008)

I cant wait for jimmy to die then gets rezed by chloe

Post jimmy clark will finally go all beserker on someone


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2008)

Jimmy, die?  Chloe use her powers?  Clark berserker? 

I am waiting for Clark to get "killed" by Doomsday then come back and lay the smackdown.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 25, 2008)

The best line of the series:

"You just stand it up and put it through the hole" -Lois (or something like that)


----------



## Hellion (Nov 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Jimmy, die?  Chloe use her powers?  Clark berserker?
> 
> I am waiting for Clark to get "killed" by Doomsday then come back and lay the *smackdown.*



That's on My Network TV now 

Also smallvile has been surprisingly good


----------



## Jimin (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, this has been a great season so far. New producers was exactly what this show needed.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 25, 2008)

Grandmaster Kane  	 said:
			
		

> I cant wait for jimmy to die then gets rezed by chloe


Seems like a possibility. After all, he is the one she loves. It would be an interesting thing to see that the one who brings her back to herself isn't Clark, but Jimmy instead.


Black Fenix said:


> The best line of the series:
> 
> "You just stand it up and put it through the hole" -Lois (or something like that)


Haha, oh yeah, I couldn't just see how embarrassed they were I could even feel the blushing in the air. There's something I really love about the interaction between the two of them, a fun kind of awkwardness.


----------



## QuePasa (Nov 25, 2008)

The show has been great this season. I don't know what the ratings are but I doubt this is the last season. I've heard that one before.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 26, 2008)

am i the nly one who thinks doomsday is actually Davis  i mean the evidence is soo overwhelming


----------



## spaZ (Nov 26, 2008)

Well you would have to be stupid to not think Davis is doomsday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 26, 2008)

shiki-fuujin said:


> am i the nly one who thinks doomsday is actually Davis i mean the evidence is soo overwhelming


 
I hope that was sarcasm. If not, I just lost all faith in humanity.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 27, 2008)

it to bad we have to wait till 15 of january but the preview was awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2008)

Doomsday came, and FUCKING RAPED


----------



## Jimin (Nov 27, 2008)

I wasn't too thrilled he looked helpless when he attacked Doomsday. I hoped it would at least be competitive.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope that was sarcasm. If not, I just lost all faith in humanity.



well it doesnt seem like anyone knows


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 30, 2008)

SO i'm watching season 7, with that episode when lana gains some of clark's powers.




That's all i have to say.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo-YdC5_MIA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Looks awesome.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 7, 2009)

does anyone know where i can watch the season 8 episodes?


----------



## Mangekkio (Jan 12, 2009)

^

watchsmallvilleonline.com

some of there embeded videos are on megavideo though so there is a hourly time limit.


----------



## Mangekkio (Jan 12, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> well it doesnt seem like anyone knows



It was confirmed in Bloodline.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 12, 2009)

It's really a chore to watch the season.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 13, 2009)

Two more days till the season starts up again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope it picks up at a decent pace and jumps right into the action instead of the usual BS where it does a boring reunion/flashback/pretend everything is fine and do a filler episode.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 14, 2009)

You know who i want to see in Smallville....Lobo, how bad ass would that be?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2009)

just a few minutes


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2009)

These Legion dudes are fucking lame.  I hate them already.

And I'm also not happy about Lana being on the show.  They got rid of Lois to bring her back for a few episodes?  What a crock of shit!

Is the studio negotiating with Marsters?  I would like to see him come back as Brainiac at some point since he seems to be driving everything at the moment.


----------



## HumanWine (Jan 15, 2009)

iCame                                .


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 15, 2009)

Good ep.  although I don't know much about "the legion" they seemed interesting.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 15, 2009)

I've actually liked this season a bit more than some of the previous ones before it; the storyline has been tighter and is moderately more interesting than another Luthor redux, though I'm sure they'll come back to that. I like the Legion and found their appearance alright, but stories involving time travel seem to be either really simple (tonight's episode) or pointlessly complex (Heroes). And while the show's not known for great acting, Imra was particularly terrible and, on a show like this, that's saying something. Smallville's cast is large enough that they can shuffle people, so I'm glad to see that.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 15, 2009)

really?  i liked imra


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe I'm being hard on her because she really didn't have anyone to play off of most of the story besides Lana, but her lines felt hollow.

I also forgot to mention that I actually thought the Persuader was Steel during the promos and was slightly disappointed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 15, 2009)

Overall good episode. Looks like Brainiac is gone for good....or at least of for a decent while.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2009)

best ep i seen in a while

i love doomsdays character so much


----------



## Shidoshi (Jan 15, 2009)

They're trying to fix the mistakes of the previous seasons...that whole "Witch Lana" bull was straight doo-doo...

...I don't know how much something like that can be fixed, but it's long since beyond the time when Clark should have been flying...or at least practicing.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 15, 2009)

I didn't really care for this episode. The Legion didn't do much. They just kinda were there. They didn't seem special enough if you will. Evil Chloe was pretty creepy. Those circles around her eyes were the main reason. I don't like Lana. Shes the worst character on the show. I don't like this show Clark defying everything and doing things his way.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I didn't really care for this episode. The Legion didn't do much. They just kinda were there. They didn't seem special enough if you will. Evil Chloe was pretty creepy. Those circles around her eyes were the main reason. I don't like Lana. Shes the worst character on the show. I don't like this show Clark defying everything and doing things his way.



in every superman cartoon ..movie ..and comic book..clark always refused to take away a life. did you actually expect him to kill chloe?


and whats wrong with Lana?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2009)

the episode was very good.

i don't know mutch about the legion,exerp for a few episode of the animated serie.thank god they din''t use the full name ''Legion of Super-Heroes'' because that would be corny for live action stuff.

and how did the Persuader hurted clark? is his Axe Kriptonian Metal?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

lol Johns mixed and matched 

TV Cosmic Boy = Comics Lightning Lad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually have an old comic with these guys in it. I kind of enjoyed it, but that's just me.

However, Persuader's axe hitting and harming Clark showed he's still a weak dumbass. Take that, OBD.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

axe can split an atom


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> axe can split an atom


yeah i just read at smallville wikia that axe can cut almost everything including krytonians.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2009)

So what? Clark is supposed to be this super-durable monster, surely he should be able to survive the splitting of an attom.

It just goes to show he isn't as durable as everyone tries to claim. He got hurt again by being thrown and falling on a rock. WOW HOW DURABLE. You can't even argue that it's because of the force behind the superhuman punch. He was thrown into the air and fell. Gravity > Clark Kent.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 16, 2009)

At first I thought the axe was an magic axe but than if it was it probably would of killed him.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2009)

The Persuader




''Although the Persuader doesn't possess any super strength to the levels of Kryptonians and Martians, he is physically stronger than humans and is able to knock Kryptonians although he would cause little damage. [2] 

He also carries with him a large metal "Atomic Axe" that has capabilities of cutting anything, including Kryptonians.'' 



*comic book powers not all of them are confirmed for Smallville.*
''The Persuader wielded an "atomic axe" on a long shaft, resembling a halberd. This axe could reportedly cut through anything, occasionally including purely metaphoric or intangible things, such as a person's air supply, the force of gravity, or the separation between dimensions, and followed the Persuader's mental commands.'' 

that a very good axe.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gravity > Clark Kent.


and there you have it lol


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 17, 2009)

the fighting kinda sucked but a good episode


----------



## spaZ (Jan 17, 2009)

The fighting usually sucks in this show.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 17, 2009)

^Well, theres really only like 2 mins of fights per episode max. Its pretty stupid, now that I think about it. But its expensive to make and its much easier to just have them talk non-stop.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> The Persuader
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's good enough reason for him to be cut. 

If Clark never got hurt it would be lame.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 22, 2009)

As someone who didn't like Lana and find Tess to be vaguely annoying, it was fun to watch them rough each other up. Rather unsurprised Tess being used by Lex like that, but I am curious to see what she plans to do now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2009)

Not enough Chloe in this episode.  And I am ready for Lana to leave.  Her guest starring role has lasted too long.  For me...No Lana made the show "fresh".  Her return has staled things considerably.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 22, 2009)

This was a pretty good episode, if mostly predictable. Nothing really stands out as being either good or bad, though, given that I believe Lana is leaving soon, I don't see the point in going through this again.

This is just me being a nerd, but I hope we see Cyborg or Impulse at some point, maybe even the League versus Doomsday.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, Lana actually kicked ass in this episode. I'm amazed. A wire in Tess's optical nerve was certainly surprising. But LanaxClark is fail. Its over with. Give us LoisxClark please.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2009)

lol once lana gets into the picture clark stop thinking of lois.

Lois? who?

Chloe seemed alittle annoyed by that


----------



## Unbreakable (Jan 23, 2009)

For the most part, Smallville just isnt the same show it used to be. Lana and Clark should have ended a long time ago but imo KK and TW great on screen chemistry dragged it out. Too bad Lois & Clark is fail imo. Theres just something about E.D that I cant find her attractive...manly looking face maybe? Plus whenever her and Tom do a kissing scene its like they have zero chemistry what so ever. but meh...if only all this romance non sense would take a back seat to the actual "boy becoming superman" storyline, this show might be worth watching on a consistent basis.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2009)

Street fighter sure gave Lana's actor a very nice fighting scene. Anyway that was a surprise with how Lex spying on Tess lol. I hope they get rid of Lana soon I am sick of seeing her.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 23, 2009)

Unbreakable said:


> Fo Theres just something about E.D that I cant find her attractive...*manly looking face maybe*?



On Earth-2 ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2009)

I was thinking Street Fighter as well when they started fighting. I think they only did the whole thing to boost her movie. Now that she has a little action she's going to leave.

And for an unstoppable killing machine Doomsday sure is taking his sweet time doing nothing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh shit, Action Lana made go


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was thinking Street Fighter as well when they started fighting. I think they only did the whole thing to boost her movie. Now that she has a little action she's going to leave.
> 
> And for an unstoppable killing machine Doomsday sure is taking his sweet time doing nothing.



lol the big baddies don't pop up until the end of the season ..in this show only the first and last episodes of a season matter..the episodes in the middle are mostly filler.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2009)

That's true. I just figured maybe they were going to break that formula since they have been doing a lot of new and interesting things lately.

Then again, at its core, it's still a shitfest.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 24, 2009)

Lana's fight scene was pretty good actually
I was legitamately impressed


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess I was the only one not a fan of this episodes storyline. The writers had a habit of writing in stupid stories than had nothing to do with the ongoing arc in the previous seasons, but this season had pretty much been keeping pace with the story arc then they drop this story about crooked cops that has nothing to do with any of the ongoing story arcs. Oh well, maybe next week will get back on track.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 24, 2009)

Man I love how the Metropolis police uniform and police cars looks.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 24, 2009)

LOL they look so fake.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not a Lana hater (loved her character until season 6) but I have to admit one thing. Season 8 has been Epic so far until Lana returned. She is really out of place in this season and I would like to see her story wrapped up asap.

And one more thing:
Doomsday is badass!!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 29, 2009)

Woah, Tess sure kicked that guy to death. It was interesting to see how Lana continued to reason through things to place herself in the right, use of that technology herself. D: But oh snap at her stopping the bullet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2009)

best episode so far


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2009)

Meh, didn't like it too much.  Lana has always had ridiculous storylines.  And this season is no exception; regular or not.  Lana with powers...I don't like it one bit.  Even more silly is how she is suddenly the most knowledgeable, most wise individual on the planet.  I hope she dies next week.  I'm sick of her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Meh, didn't like it too much.  Lana has always had ridiculous storylines.  And this season is no exception; regular or not.  Lana with powers...I don't like it one bit.  Even more silly is how she is suddenly the most knowledgeable, most wise individual on the planet.  I hope she dies next week.  I'm sick of her.



why so serious?


we seen her preparing for it. she trained her body both inside and out.this Lana lane seems so much more mature. I like her devolopment


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2009)

The changes were too drastic and they occurred too quickly.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 29, 2009)

Lana with powers will lead to disaster. This isn't gonna work. The Clana romance is 5 seasons past its prime. I really hope lana's last appearance soon. Tess looked hideous after she killed that dude.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Lana with powers will lead to disaster. This isn't gonna work. The Clana romance is 5 seasons past its prime. I really hope lana's last appearance soon. *Tess looked hideous after she killed that dude*.



yeah I thought something happened to her


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> yeah I thought something happened to her


Yeah, she doesn't look all that attractive with blood splattered on her face.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 29, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Meh, didn't like it too much.  Lana has always had ridiculous storylines.  And this season is no exception; regular or not.  Lana with powers...I don't like it one bit.  Even more silly is how she is suddenly the most knowledgeable, most wise individual on the planet.  I hope she dies next week.  I'm sick of her.


I kind of assumed that it will go to prove that Lana isn't the wises or best or whatever. Just that she thinks she is because she so badly wants to make a difference in the world after being surrounded by such powerful people.


Rukia said:


> Yeah, she doesn't look all that attractive with blood splattered on her face.


Haha, I think the same would be true for quite a lot of people. Pretty understandable considering she just killed a guy after her blinding rage. She generally prided herself on what control she had over herself before and now she's just falling apart.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think giving Lana powers was a good idea. I mean, it really defeats the purpose of her training all those months making her able to "handle" herself. And Tess is a complete nutcase. Did you guys see the look on her face after she kicked the shit out of that guy to death?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2009)

^she looked older if you ask me,maybe it was just the rage. I don't blame her she been through alot 



Hel said:


> I kind of assumed that it will go to prove that Lana isn't the wises or best or whatever. Just that she thinks she is because she so badly wants to make a difference in the world after being surrounded by such powerful people.



can't the same be said about clark?


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 29, 2009)

Lana can have her powers, as long as Doomsday kicks her ass and shows her how powerless she still is.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Meh, didn't like it too much.  Lana has always had ridiculous storylines.  And this season is no exception; regular or not.  Lana with powers...I don't like it one bit.  Even more silly is how she is suddenly the most knowledgeable, most wise individual on the planet.  I hope she dies next week.  I'm sick of her.



I agree 100% she really is starting to get annoying and shes taking Lois's spotlight to.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Lana can have her powers, as long as Doomsday kicks her ass and shows her how powerless she still is.



I agree with this, i hope Doomsday does her in.


----------



## Calgar (Jan 30, 2009)

Vault said:


> I agree with this, i hope Doomsday does her in.



My brother and I said the same thing. Hope it goes something like this;

Lana; Evil creature! I'll protect the city!

*Doomsday uppercuts her, knocking her into low orbit

*Clark stands there dumb founded for a few seconds, then goes berserk, resulting in awesome show-down fight scene full of explosions and train cars used as weapons to smash one-another

*Lana crash lands somewhere...of course losing her memory and powers.... what else would you expect?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2009)

Lana is just a new plot device to come in and knock people out so that Clark can us his powers freely. 

She's also just fodder to make Clark look better. I imagine ever fight with her in it will be her getting KO'd easily just so that Clark can save her. She might be a Kryptonite removal device as well, I suppose.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2009)

Even Lana cant remove the amount of kryptonite in that show


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 30, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> can't the same be said about clark?


Heh, true, and Clark almost ruined things when he was so focused on saving people that Jimmy almost believed he was the one doing all the good stuff around town. Anyway, I don't really think that matters between Lana and Clark could be compared because Clark was born with what he has. It is either make use of them or someone will come and make him use his abilities anyway.


spaZ said:


> I agree 100% she really is starting to get annoying and shes taking Lois's spotlight to.


I miss Lois, she's one of my favorite characters. My favorite favorite already died ages ago. xD


Calgar said:


> My brother and I said the same thing. Hope it goes something like this;
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Heh, can't say I mind your vision of the future at all. 


CrazyMoronX said:


> Lana is just a new plot device to come in and knock people out so that Clark can us his powers freely.
> 
> She's also just fodder to make Clark look better. I imagine ever fight with her in it will be her getting KO'd easily just so that Clark can save her. She might be a Kryptonite removal device as well, I suppose.


I do think that Lana will somehow save Clark and so will end up making him think that he's inferior for a bit. That is, before things go back to the way they were and he rocks the ass of some people Lana couldn't deal with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2009)

I just hope to fuck she can't fly.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2009)

now that would be a piss take, maybe she's the one to teach Clark 

Clark should really start flying now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just hope to fuck she can't fly.



lol 
Lana:*flies away*
clark: what the hell man
Lana:

I think she's just a plot device to help clark against doomsday. Once doomsday is done for Lana should power down.


----------



## Serp (Jan 30, 2009)

I think Lana can fly  they said the suit is Alien DNA and Nano machines which first of all makes no real sense. Is she spliced with Alien DNA or just wearing lots of tiny robots. Anyways I have a hunch  that the Alien DNA is Kryptonian so if she has the powers of a Kryptonian then flight should be there. As well as heat vision, X ray vision  arg this fucked up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> I think Lana can fly  they said the suit is Alien DNA and Nano machines which first of all makes no real sense. Is she spliced with Alien DNA or just wearing lots of tiny robots. Anyways I have a hunch  that the Alien DNA is Kryptonian so if she has the powers of a Kryptonian then flight should be there. As well as heat vision, X ray vision  arg this fucked up.



when chloe had powers no one complained...Y U B H8ing


Most of the cast members had powers atleast once.This didn't really have much of an impact on me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2009)

I doubt Lana will ever meet Doomsday.  I read that next week is her last episode.


----------



## Serp (Jan 30, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> when chloe had powers no one complained...Y U B H8ing
> 
> 
> Most of the cast members had powers atleast once.This didn't really have much of an impact on me.




Because I like Chloe,  and it wasn't as fake as this. (Or scientifically justified.  )


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2009)

Chloe is and has always been a better character than Lana.  Allison Mack is also a better actress than Kristen Kreuk...so that helps too.  

The last few episodes haven't had enough Chloe in them and that's the main reason they have been inferior episodes.


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 30, 2009)

well, according to the credits Allison Mack had a directors credit so maybe that's the reason she hasn't been in the actual episodes as much


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

That might also explain why the episodes have been so shitty lately.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jan 31, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I doubt Lana will ever meet Doomsday. * I read that next week is her last episode*.



If that is the case then praise be the lord!!!!!!


----------



## Jimin (Jan 31, 2009)

I really hope Lana goes soon. Lois is so much more awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I really hope Lana goes soon. *Chloe* is so much more awesome.


Yep.  

I haven't missed Jimmy or Lois.  But Chloe hasn't been on enough lately.  Lana has been completely dominating the show lately and it has undermined the quality of the show.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 31, 2009)

^Yeah. I really like Chloe as well. Her character really evolved. From her schoolgirl crush on Clark to being his most trusted adviser. Chloe really evolved a ton. Allison Mack is also hot, so that helps a lot too.

The problem with Lana is her change seems really like a contradiction. She starts off as the girl next door you want to a chick who wants to have superhero powers. She wanted Clark and all she did was be a damsel in distress for like 3 seasons. She then becomes a witch. That was a bad idea. She wanted Lex after Clark dumped her. Then she goes back to Clark just before shes getting married. Then she disappears and tries to become a hero. I mean, really? Her character doesn't evolve over time. Its like she just changes personalities all of a sudden. She was pretty evil at one point too.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Feb 1, 2009)

Can't Lana stay dead?!?!?!?!? 
I'm beyond pissed that last episode was all about her. I want more Lois and Chloe!!!!
I pretty much fast forwarded the whole episode.


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Chloe is and has always been a better character than Lana.  Allison Mack is also a better actress than Kristen Kreuk...so that helps too.


But not hotter.

Although Chloe is liberated from Brainiac, does she still have her healing power? I hate that I forget because of the show's multiple hiatuses throughout the year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2009)

Kai said:


> But not hotter.
> 
> Although Chloe is liberated from Brainiac, does she still have her healing power? I hate that I forget because of the show's multiple hiatuses throughout the year.



lol I forgot she had a healing power.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sure Lana CAN fly. Just another slap to the face to every viewer.

As for Chloe, she can (and should have back a few seasons ago) die in a house bombing. I don't understand why you people are so obsessed with her. At least Lana Lang is canon.

I just want to see Clark get killed by Doomsday already. Really satisfying.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 2, 2009)

^Its ridiculous that Clark's developed powers are looking inferior to powers Lana got in like 5 minutes in a tank. It really makes you dislike Lana even more. Its not Kreuk's fault, the writers and producers dropped the ball.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

He has been absorbing all this yellow sunlight for so long and all the sudden someone like Braniac or Lana comes along and is 5x stronger and kicks his ass.

It is kinda sad. At least Clark got revenge by raping Braniac in 5 seconds. Then again, that was a very weakened Braniac.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm sure Lana CAN fly. Just another slap to the face to every viewer.
> 
> As for Chloe, she can (and should have back a few seasons ago) die in a house bombing. I don't understand why you people are so obsessed with her. At least Lana Lang is canon.
> 
> I just want to see Clark get killed by Doomsday already. Really satisfying.



sorry, being canon doesn't make you a good character by default. Lana is just plain stale next to Chloe canon or not.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm sure Lana CAN fly. Just another slap to the face to every viewer.
> 
> As for Chloe, she can (and should have back a few seasons ago) die in a house bombing. I don't understand why you people are so obsessed with her. At least Lana Lang is canon.
> 
> I just want to see Clark get killed by Doomsday already. Really satisfying.



Chloe is canon... They officially added her to the comics.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Chloe is canon... They officially added her to the comics.



WHAT! when? what comic?

oh yeah toyman is going to be in next episode fuck yeah! toyman


----------



## spaZ (Feb 4, 2009)

One of the newer ones I think I remember them saying something about her being put into the comics.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought they canceled putting her in the comics..but haved read much comics lately. I really like the way the season is going and surprisingly I liked the Legion coming back, even though I have never been a fan of them in comics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2009)

Fuck Chloe. I don't care if they try to make her canon, she's still not as great as everyone tries to make her out to be. Some people on this thread even go as far to say that she saved the series?


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuck Chloe. I don't care if they try to make her canon, she's still not as great as everyone tries to make her out to be. Some people on this thread even go as far to say that she saved the series?



Then they are insane..imo the series isn't saved, in fact the last episode was a backpedal. I hate Lana, she needs to go away. The series was going in the right direction with the inclusion of the Legion and it seems like Clark was going towards the superman persona more, and him and lois were getting closer, and then lana comes along and bam, back to square one for Clark. I sure hope that what people are saying that tonight will be Lana's last episode, and I hope they kill her and rip her head off and shov...ok lets just say I want to see Smallville turn into Superman.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuck Chloe. I don't care if they try to make her canon, she's still not as great as everyone tries to make her out to be. Some people on this thread even go as far to say that she saved the series?



i agree with you she's a side character nothing more.


even though i love Lois she too isn't as good as everyone make her out to be. So far she hasn't done anything important.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> i agree with you she's a side character nothing more.
> 
> 
> even though i love Lois she too isn't as good as everyone make her out to be. So far she hasn't done anything important.



but we all know who she becomes, and the character is played like Lois should be played.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2009)

I have to say super powered sex is awesome


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 5, 2009)

Whee, new episode started, oh snap @ Oliver. As for Lana and Clark breaking the bed while they were getting it on...haha. It reminds me of a time awhile ago when Clark said he wasn't sure how sex with a normal girl would work because of his powers. xD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Whee, new episode started, oh snap @ Oliver. As for Lana and Clark breaking the bed while they were getting it on...haha. It reminds me of a time awhile ago when Clark said he wasn't sure how sex with a normal girl would work because of his powers. xD



lol he'll have to hold back when it comes to doing it with Lois

Lex body is messed up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuck Chloe. I don't care if they try to make her canon, she's still not as great as everyone tries to make her out to be. Some people on this thread even go as far to say that she saved the series?



Chloe is way more useful than Lana's every been. Why they brought that bitch back I will never know.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Chloe is way more useful than Lana's every been. Why they brought that bitch back I will never know.



Eye-candy.the only reason i'll consider watching the street fighter movie is because she's in it


----------



## Jimin (Feb 5, 2009)

God, this no killing thing is sickening. Its like Saturn Girl and Lionel said. Kill one, save billions. What don't they understand? This isn't a fairy tale. Just because you want the best, doesn't mean its gonna happen.


----------



## HumanWine (Feb 5, 2009)

ILMAO. Clark cant get close to Lana or he'll die. 


*FINALLY*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought things would turn out that way since Lana said she absorbed the kyptonite earlier on. Well, at least that's an easy way to rub her out of the series. Some day these secrets that they are hiding from Clark are going to surface, such information always comes out again. As for Lex croaking, oh yeah right. Who identified the remains? 

As for the last kiss, mostly I was suck on the stupidity of it instead of the romance. They get to remember their last kiss as their worse kiss.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2009)

that was so sad i cried alittle inside. I for one will miss Lana


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 5, 2009)

This was a decent episode, but it was a reminder about how little can be done with the Clark-Lana dynamic at this point. To an extent, this has been a lot like filler since the two are exactly back to where they were to begin with. Sure, we have super Lana writing wrongs and everything, unfortunately that doesn't add anything to the story; her role in the story hasn't changed. 

Sucks to be Lois, though. No way is she replacing Lana at this point.



King Lloyd said:


> God, this no killing thing is sickening. Its like Saturn Girl and Lionel said. Kill one, save billions. What don't they understand? This isn't a fairy tale. Just because you want the best, doesn't mean its gonna happen.



I think that the refusal to kill would work better if Clark was at least willing to admit that killing Hilter might, _might_ not be that reprehensible. I mean, we know Clark is never going to actually be proven wrong, so it's okay if he at least acknowledges the possibility. At this rate, Oliver could tell Clark, laugh in his face, go on vacation, feed some bull about repentance (even if the only thing he regrets is not shagging more women while on vacation) and Clark would "have" to forgive him because of superior morals.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks like Lana is gone for good or at least a long time now, I'll miss her cause she's hot.

I don't really believe Lex is dead but who knows I could be wrong, just felt like there should of been something more if that was supposed to be the end of Lex.

Overall good episode.

When is the next new one, wiki has got no information.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 5, 2009)

I actually enjoyed the way they ended Lana/Clark


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Feb 5, 2009)

Lana is gone......HURRAY FOR THAT!!!!! It was about damn time!!

Seriouly I thought this season was doing pretty well until Lana arrived, really, I tolerate her in the wedding cause it made sense for her to be there.....Butthen expanding on the reasons why she left, going back to the whole god damn clana drama despite Clark just realizing he had some feeling for Lois (btw where the hell is she?), AND give her powers was just . However the thing that anoys me the most is that of all the ways they could have ended their relationship, of all the ways they decide to make her a god damn walking kryptonite and give a more literal sense to their cliche "I love you but we cannot be together" relationship instead of just going for what the other season pretty much made clear: that they simply don't work together.

I swear, a lot of people in this forum could do a better job writing those episodes. If writers don't fix this then they ruined the second half of this season for me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2009)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> Lana is gone......HURRAY FOR THAT!!!!! It was about damn time!!
> 
> Seriouly I thought this season was doing pretty well until Lana arrived, really, I tolerate her in the wedding cause it made sense for her to be there.....Butthen expanding on the reasons why she left, going back to the whole god damn clana drama despite Clark just realizing he had some feeling for Lois (btw where the hell is she?), AND give her powers was just . However the thing that anoys me the most is that of all the ways they could have ended their relationship, of all the ways they decide to make her a god damn walking kryptonite and give a more literal sense to their cliche "I love you but we cannot be together" relationship instead of just going for what the other season pretty much made clear: that they simply don't work together.
> 
> I swear, a lot of people in this forum could do a better job writing those episodes. If writers don't fix this then they ruined the second half of this season for me.



i know what you mean it would have been better if their relationship died because of natural causes. If he dates Lois it will only be because he can't date Lana.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, it was about damn time they finish up the whole Lana & Clark story. Now they can focus on getting Lois hook up w/ Clark.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 5, 2009)

I love how Lois hasn't even been around for like 5 episodes.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 6, 2009)

First off great episode! 

Toyman was great, lana's departure was great, and so on and so forth. 

But i do have some issues, first is no new episodes for a month. 

Second, Lex's "death". I personally think its bull shit. I think's he's alive, for christ's sake this is Lex, he could of easily faked it. 

Also i think Ollie is going down a dark path, maybe he'll be the new lex.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 6, 2009)

Terrible episode. Until now, this season has been awesome. They really dropped the ball with this Lana stuff. Good God, its like shes injected with a poison. Shes destroying the show all over again. We need Lois back.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2009)

i find kind of wierd that Lois was not in the episode to vuisit oliver.

the last kiss remind me of poison ivy lol.

any one know the name of the music that played before the last kiss scene.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Lana is a poison to mah Smallville


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

Lana won't be around again in a very long time. If ever. I assume she was only brought around to show off her fighting skills to help hype up Street Fighter. They introduced a nice little plot device to make her unable to ever be on the show again. 

I think it was an okay episode. I cried at the end. How touching.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Feb 6, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> i know what you mean it would have been better if their relationship died because of natural causes. If he dates Lois it will only be because he can't date Lana.


Exactly the point. It looks as if Lana was the one and that Lois is just the consolation.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Moving on to bigger, better things 

Lois and Doomsy


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Terrible episode. Until now, this season has been awesome. They really dropped the ball with this Lana stuff. Good God, its like shes injected with a poison. Shes destroying the show all over again. We need Lois back.



I kind of agree...I think they should have just left Lana gone after the wedding ep.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 6, 2009)

i lol'd at this ep.  

lex isn't dead.  lex. fucking. luthor. enough said.

If I recall, I remember reading something about how in one of the comic storylines, lana got powers from something similar (experimenting or something) in which she gained "eternal life" she, clark and bruce all had an "immortal circle jerk" in the future.

The ending was the best part of the episode.  Finally lana is gone.  She just got annoying as hell once she started finding things out a few seasons ago : [


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

Bruce, immortality? 

I scoff at anyone who actually thinks Lex is dead. I find it really hard to believe that anyone on the show even believes he's dead. Save for maybe Chloe. She's an idiot.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I kind of agree...I think they should have just left Lana gone after the wedding ep.



That would contradict the whole "*i left because i love you so much*" bullshit


----------



## QuePasa (Feb 7, 2009)

The minute Louis arrived he shoulda been off of Lana. Stand 'em side by side and it's an easy choice. Louis pwns Lana. 
Now they fucked it up because she is just the girl because Lana is untouchable.
I mean Clark, she did dick you over a few times. She even married Lex and you still pursue her. At some point you gotta say, fuck that skank, Louis, we're gonna make babies. But no, leave it to Lex to be the one to finally put an end to it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2009)

I don’t think Lex died he did not look like he was inside the van, it probably was a clone like Lana did on her car explosion.  i liked his darth lex voice


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 7, 2009)

Lex could have easily faked his death.  He did it for Chloe three seasons ago, he could easily do it for himself...

...the question is, would *Oliver* have faked it.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 7, 2009)

The problem with this Lana thing is that its like Lana is numero uno to Clark. In the Smallville universe, I guess she is. The biggest problem is her having superpowers. This is beyond ridiculous. So now, shes a superhero? Are you kidding me? The new producers really dropped the ball with this idea. They were so great until this point of time.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2009)

so, we doing the lana with powers episode again?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2009)

What I don't get is what's going to happen after the new episode on March 12. It looks like there's no going back but I know from future spoilers it will be okay. Plus we all know it if there's more episodes to go no revelation will be finite. What is everyone's opinion?

For reference, here is the trailer: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLVIVdu7mss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## spaZ (Feb 15, 2009)

That episode looks terrible.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2009)

Why do you say that? You think it will all get retconned, or it's a "possible future" or what?


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 24, 2009)

^ I think a good guess is Clark will use the Legion Ring he was given to go back in time and do things a different way.

Smallville has been renewed for another season by the way:


If you're interested in our campaign to get Erica Durance 22 eps next season, click the banner in my sig to sign our online petition, or if you want to be more involved, click the link underneath to our MySpace page for more details on other ways you can contribute.

I'm also organizing a Tom and Erica Appreciation Project.  You can read more about the video we're creating here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2009)

Just how many people is Clark going to have to knock out and somehow induce amnesia this time? :S


----------



## Jimin (Feb 24, 2009)

OK, WTF are they gonna do for season nine though?


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 24, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> OK, WTF are they gonna do for season nine though?



A lot of people are guessing Intergang or Darkseid.  I'm just hoping for Durance in all eps finally.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought this was going to be like the last season... Maybe for season 9 they will have Clark be superman.


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 24, 2009)

^ Well, sadly for the CW, Smallville is the show with the highest ratings, so I'm sure they want to keep it around as long as possible.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 25, 2009)

Would be nice if they finally progressed to the actual Superman storyline, though I really wonder how they are gonna make him superman this time around, since he doesnt wear glasses..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2009)

At least let Clark fly already. Shit is getting old.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 25, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> At least let Clark fly already. Shit is getting old.



Yeah everyone else seems to be able to do it..Clark isnt even trying to develop his powers, I really like the series but I don't see how they will move forward into Superman years


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2009)

They should turn him into a full-fledged Superman by the time he fights Doomsday. It's not called _Death of Superboy Who Cannot Fly and isn't Actually Superboy_.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 25, 2009)

Well in the comics and films Clark went travelling for a bit, before coming back as Superman. Perhaps he'll go further abroad next season. I for one hope it draws to a close, because the actors are getting less and less convincing as 20-somethings and the longer it goes on the more likely Smallville (or as it should be known now Metropolis) is going to suffer from decay.

Still though, great show!


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 25, 2009)

Need a time skip like Naruto


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2009)

I wonder how many more seasons before series is over.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2009)

When did Smallville get


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder how many more seasons before series is over.



i hope they can squeeze atleast 2 seasons i love this show


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2009)

No that sucks.  Clark tel Lois dammit


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2009)

Isn't this the 3rd form of a reset this year?  

I also find it extremely convenient that Tess isn't around this week.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2009)

why wouldn't he listen to Lois


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2009)

Typical Clark.  It was obvious that Lois was about to tell him something important.  Couldn't he have waited 10 seconds?  

That was just lousy writing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 12, 2009)

Kind of what I expected...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2009)

haha, romances are all the same on CW.  Someone acts like a jackass...the romance stalls and is dragged out further than necessary.  

Mediocre episode, but better than the last several.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> haha, romances are all the same on CW.  Someone acts like a jackass...the romance stalls and is dragged out further than necessary.
> 
> Mediocre episode, but better than the last several.



Well that's the case with most shows, it seems. At least there's not much of that on Supernatural.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> haha, romances are all the same on CW.  Someone acts like a jackass...the romance stalls and is dragged out further than necessary.
> 
> Mediocre episode, but better than the last several.



but he sure didn't wait to hop on lana


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2009)

At least we are done with Tori Spelling.  She was painful to watch.  And my god...she has gotten ugly over the years.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 12, 2009)

She was never pretty.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2009)

Clark is a ass and Why do people constantly get into planes in Smallville?

Also I agree that Tori Spelling single handedly brought down the episode


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 12, 2009)

While I was watching this episode, I became pretty disgusted that there is going to be a season 9.  "Season 9: Tom Welling's Quest for MORE Money! "

And HOLY SHIT!  That chick had to be the UGLIEST most OBNOXIOUS actress I have ever seen!  WHY WERE HER EYES SO FAR APART AND BUGGING OUT!!!?

THE DARK EYELINER DID NOT HIDE THE FACT THAT HER EYES PROTRUDE FROM HER HEAD FARTHER THAN A PUG'S!!!   


Coincidence?  I think not


----------



## Jimin (Mar 12, 2009)

^But its not like Tom Welling wouldn't let it end. They want him back for another season. I thought it was an OK episode.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 12, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> While I was watching this episode, I became pretty disgusted that there is going to be a season 9.  "Season 9: Tom Welling's Quest for MORE Money! "
> 
> And HOLY SHIT!  That chick had to be the UGLIEST most OBNOXIOUS actress I have ever seen!  WHY WERE HER EYES SO FAR APART AND BUGGING OUT!!!?
> 
> ...



Tori Spelling just came back because they are going to have her back on 90210...her dad is the only reason she is in ANYTHING.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Typical Clark.  It was obvious that Lois was about to tell him something important.  Couldn't he have waited 10 seconds?
> 
> That was just lousy writing.


To be fair, she could have just said "Bloome is Doomsday", instead of dragging that shit out for longer than necessary.  Clark lives in super-fucking-speed.  He doesn't even have enough time to think things through, as is evidenced by the last four seasons of this show.

It was about as I expected.  Something show-breaking happens, and then with Clark's greatest ability, "Deus Ex Machina", we're back to basics again...

At least Tori Spelling's dead.


----------



## superman_1 (Mar 12, 2009)

man this episode sucked...more crap ahead as well...only thing to look forward to is the episode when doomsday and clark fight...


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 13, 2009)

I only watch this show for Lois. I used to be a Lana fan back at the begining, and I hated when Lois came on. Now I can't stand Lana, and the only reason I continue to watch is because of Lois.


Erica Durance somehow makes the Lois character beliveable....somewhat, whereas the others just seem like cheezy highschoolers trying to act older.


BTW, I just got back on the show after skipping like 3 seasons. I thought this was supposed to be the last season? what happend


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 13, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> BTW, I just got back on the show after skipping like 3 seasons. I thought this was supposed to be the last season? what happend



Tom Welling wanted more money.  That's what happened.

I bet the only returning cast will be Erica Durance lol....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2009)

If I were Tom Welling I'd want more money, too. Especially if it comes that easy.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 13, 2009)

i was thoroughly disspointed...

i was waiting for this ep and then it wasn't really as good as i hoped.

atleast the final eps sound more interesting with the villain super team and doomsday faceoff.


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2009)

I hope Lana comes back when the Doomsday fight commences, Clark will need all the help he can get 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So fucking Doomsday can kill Lana  so there is no hope of her ever making another appearance


----------



## Serp (Mar 13, 2009)

I didn't like the episode, Davis going to Chloe, the woman he supposedly loves while on the verge of a change .

I didn't get why Clark couldn't tell Lois again (apart from continuity to the real superman story.) Why he didn't continue their relationship.

Anti-climatic for a mid-season return, but was better than most recent Smallville episodes.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I were Tom Welling I'd want more money, too. Especially if it comes that easy.



and also considering his other movies suck major donkey dick


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 13, 2009)

Destroying the ring was fucking retarded.
Glad that bitch got smothered though.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Mar 13, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Destroying the ring was fucking retarded.
> Glad that bitch got smothered though.



LOL! That was probably the most enjoyable scene in the episode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm glad he destroyed the ring now he can't undo his mistakes or try to change the future. I don't want this show to be like heroes.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 16, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> And HOLY SHIT!  That chick had to be the UGLIEST most OBNOXIOUS actress I have ever seen!  WHY WERE HER EYES SO FAR APART AND BUGGING OUT!!!


lmao. That was one of the first thought that came to me when I saw that Lake character again as well.


Bathroom_Mop said:


> I only watch this show for Lois. I used to be a Lana fan back at the begining, and I hated when Lois came on. Now I can't stand Lana, and the only reason I continue to watch is because of Lois.


Whee, a Lois fan, I pretty much only keep watching the show for her as well. I use to like Lex, but that was when he was conflicted and all, it was fun. I got bored of him eventually, around the same time I started liking Lionel and we all know what happened to him. D:


Serp said:


> I didn't like the episode, Davis going to Chloe, the woman he supposedly loves while on the verge of a change .
> 
> I didn't get why Clark couldn't tell Lois again (apart from continuity to the real superman story.) Why he didn't continue their relationship.


I guess Davis thought that if Chloe accepted him it would give him the strength to push back his inner demon or whatever? It isn't like love ever makes much sense. I wanted to know what Doomsday would have done with Chloe, blah. As for why Clark couldn't tell Lois, I think it was something about her having loved a superhero before and how it hurt her? I mean, it isn't like her history with Green Arrow was particularly good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

The alluding to Superman routine is wearing very thin. Either stop dancing around it so much, or do something about it.

I hate Smallville.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 16, 2009)

I absolutely HATE that fucking bitch. I occasionally watched that Beverly Hills show and was utterly disgusted by how she looked.

I thought she was gonna get it her way in the end

but then

Starkiller


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The alluding to Superman routine is wearing very thin. Either stop dancing around it so much, or do something about it.
> 
> I hate Smallville.


Ironically, as of this episode, he's done everything *but* put on a cape.  He's just replaced his red cape with that red jacket he wore *every*-fucking-where on three continents.

The truly funny thing (to me) is that in order for him to actually _have_ a second identity, he has to do everything in super-speed, since his costume is the same clothes he's been wearing every day for the past three seasons...which is something you'd think _Superman_ would do most of the time.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 20, 2009)

Not to mention anyone not able to recognize superman as clark kent in the comics or otherwise has to be mentally retarded.  Glasses?!  For fucks sake that is not a disguise.  Which I know this has been said over 9000 times.

Smallville has gone from Awesome, to good to OK to bad gradually, but now the quality is plummeting even faster in my opinion.  It was almost painful to watch this ep, but tess looked hotter to me for some reason in it.  maybe it was the straightened hair.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> Ironically, as of this episode, he's done everything *but* put on a cape. He's just replaced his red cape with that red jacket he wore *every*-fucking-where on three continents.
> 
> The truly funny thing (to me) is that in order for him to actually _have_ a second identity, he has to do everything in super-speed, since his costume is the same clothes he's been wearing every day for the past three seasons...which is something you'd think _Superman_ would do most of the time.


I find it rather ridiculous that he is just wearing the same outfit that everyone knows he wears as his costume. It's kind of hilarious.

I do, however, have to give him props for using his super speed to mask his identity. Smart move--something Smallville isn't known for. He just needs to be a little careful with changing in the Daily Planet, which, I assume, is filled with security cameras. 



MechaTC said:


> Not to mention anyone not able to recognize superman as clark kent in the comics or otherwise has to be mentally retarded. Glasses?! For fucks sake that is not a disguise. Which I know this has been said over 9000 times.
> 
> Smallville has gone from Awesome, to good to OK to bad gradually, but now the quality is plummeting even faster in my opinion. It was almost painful to watch this ep, but tess looked hotter to me for some reason in it. maybe it was the straightened hair.


 Tess was more attractive, somehow. I think they worked her over in makeup.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 20, 2009)

It was her ability to wrap her lips around that wine glass she was drinking from.






...


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

This episode i hoped would end with the death of Jimmy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2009)

And I hoped Chloe would die. Seriously, what a bitch. Trusting Doomsday over her husband. 

Granted she didn't know Davis is Doomsday, but she should stand by her man. What a whore.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 20, 2009)

man i missed most of the episode.cry


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And I hoped Chloe would die. Seriously, what a bitch. Trusting Doomsday over her husband.
> 
> Granted she didn't know Davis is Doomsday, but she should stand by her man. What a whore.



lol i agree with you but i can't be mad at chloe after what Jimmy said to her.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And I hoped Chloe would die. Seriously, what a bitch. Trusting Doomsday over her husband.
> 
> Granted she didn't know Davis is Doomsday, but she should stand by her man. What a whore.


Normally, I'd agree with you, but look at it from Chloe's point of view:  Her drugged up, possibly drug-addicted husband says he saw an EMT kill a man whom the rest of the hospital staff says was just lost.  Rather than take a picture of the dead dude he found in the ambulance, he...cuts his hand and then gets drugged and is visibly having a hallucination, then shows up to see her twitchy husband about to bash some dude's skull in who had both hands handcuffed.  She didn't necessarily _leave_ him; she just wanted him to get some help.  Jimmy decided to Bale out on her.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 20, 2009)

Holyshit. First good ep in forever.


----------



## superman_1 (Mar 20, 2009)

smallville just keeps getting worse and worse... another lame episode...ppl need to die ...seriously. some are just annoying to watch now....


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 21, 2009)

Are you shitting me? That ep was awesome!

Davis is gonna fuck chloe
Jimmy is insane
People got killed
And Tess is gonna die.

Everything in the world is right


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 21, 2009)

First time I wanted to fuck Tess.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Mar 21, 2009)

Is it just me, or did Jimmy's acting get a lot better with this episode?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 21, 2009)

It isnt just you.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 21, 2009)

YEAH FUCKING DUMP THAT BITCH JIMMY 

I love Jimmy so much
Doomsday is still coming
Tess was hot
Clark was awesome


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> First time I wanted to fuck Tess.



 That was my thought as well, this episode she looked quite hot.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice to see a darker Jimmy. I can't wait for Injustice, that's the next big episode for me.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 22, 2009)

I hate/love Smallville 

New episodes was ok, Still can't fly 

I remember a few years ago i got all excited because in the preview of the season he was sleep floating


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 23, 2009)

He was sleep floating in episode 1 of the first season


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2009)

He really needs o learn how to fly  its getting ridiculous, i dont think he ever will 

And i got an idea why dont CW cut Smallville's budget and give it to Supernatural


----------



## Serp (Mar 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> He really needs o learn how to fly  its getting ridiculous, i dont think he ever will
> 
> And i got an idea why dont CW cut Smallville's budget and give it to Supernatural



Do this!!!! The WINchester brothers are better than Clark.

Although I really wanna see him fly, I remember when Kara was teaching him, but I don't get why he won't learn.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2009)

Because its painful when the angels fight T__T still cool but could be better if they had a bigger budget  we all know if the budget was bigger, angels would be shooting lightning out of their hands and some other cool shit  

He can run, why bother fly  I want Flash to return for another drag race


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> Normally, I'd agree with you, but look at it from Chloe's point of view: Her drugged up, possibly drug-addicted husband says he saw an EMT kill a man whom the rest of the hospital staff says was just lost. Rather than take a picture of the dead dude he found in the ambulance, he...cuts his hand and then gets drugged and is visibly having a hallucination, then shows up to see her twitchy husband about to bash some dude's skull in who had both hands handcuffed. She didn't necessarily _leave_ him; she just wanted him to get some help. Jimmy decided to Bale out on her.


 I have several problems with this, and here are a few:

Chloe is supposed to be great at detective work and finding out about "meteor freaks". With all of the suspicions about Davis from the start, she couldn't put it together?

Also, she didn't realize the broken handcuff?

With her history she should at the very least give Jimmy a chance and investigate it a little bit.

What a fucking dyke. I hate her now more than ever.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> He really needs o learn how to fly  its getting ridiculous, i dont think he ever will
> 
> *And i got an idea why dont CW cut Smallville's budget and give it to Supernatura*l



Hes suppose to fly this season I think. 

This is a really good idea it would make the show so much better.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 23, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about the whole Chloe and Jimmy things. I knew their relationship would be doomed when at some point they said they were suppose to last forever. >.> But still, I think both people didn't think things through as well as they could have. Considering what they all went through, I suppose that is only reasonable. Maybe my being pissed off at the way they acted is just because there was some realism to the craziness of it.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 23, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Hes suppose to fly this season I think.
> 
> This is a really good idea it would make the show so much better.



He WOULD have flown this season, but since they decided on season 9, he will not be flying.  He's supposed to fly in the last episode of the entire series.

If he does fly at the end of this season...well I see it as the creator's selling out their last bit of self respect for money.

dammit...why a season 9...why?!


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 23, 2009)

What? Is a season 9 confirmed?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2009)

I could live without him flying so long as they stop introducing characters who can fly every other episode.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> What? Is a season 9 confirmed?



yes...it's happening.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 23, 2009)

Why can't they end things? While there's still a chance for it to end well....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2009)

^ $$$$


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 26, 2009)

Dear Lord.  That had to be one of the most retarded endings to date.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Dear Lord.  That had to be one of the most retarded endings to date.



you mean the lois and clark development?


I thought this would have Davis but it seems that's next week


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

The minute Clark met Zatanna I was like "Oh, shit, no, please no. Don't let him lose his powers again!". I guess losing his memory was slightly more acceptable.

Not a terrible episode, I suppose, but next week better be epic.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 27, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> you mean the lois and clark development?
> 
> 
> I thought this would have Davis but it seems that's next week



No I'm talking about the 

"watchtower...ONLINE!!! "  

They tried so hard to make it so incredibly dramatic and I was just like...


----------



## Jimin (Mar 27, 2009)

In my mind, I was smexing up Zatanna all episode... :ho


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 27, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> In my mind, I was smexing up Zatanna all episode... :ho



Who wasn't, though I threw in a little Lois for varieties sake.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 27, 2009)

She *was* cute as hell, I agree...

I'm liking how now there's accountability in continuity between episodes, like they *actually* brought up the little things from previous episodes, and it wasn't like when Alicia was killed one episode, and Clark, the dude who married her, was fine the next.  The convo between Chloe and Clark was okay...especially given the lackluster writing of the previous four seasons.

I *dis*like how he flew, but didn't fly, just jumped really high...or whatever.

That Watchtower thing would have been cool like...two seasons ago.  Now?  It's meh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

I like how Chloe got it stuffed in her face about Jimmy. Way to go, Clark, you owned that bitch.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The minute Clark met Zatanna I was like "Oh, shit, no, please no. Don't let him lose his powers again!". I guess losing his memory was slightly more acceptable.
> 
> Not a terrible episode, I suppose, but next week better be epic.


i was about to say the exact same things.

i fee like this is all just filler though. i keep witing for soething big. like him becoming superman and fighting with the justice league.

they can't do another season with him not in his suit yet. it's been far too long now. oliver needs to make one.

and if they could introdiuce 'diana prince' the amazon and 'bruce wayne' somehow it will be great. not batman and wonderwoman yet.

and i want green lantern too. i guess it has to be hal jordan though, but i wanted john stauart.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 27, 2009)

The one thing I thought about the entire episode is that Zantanna had really beautiful eyes, the heavy lashes were a good look. As for the whole body switching thing, I was just waiting for Clark to make a move (like an actual kiss) on Chloe-Lois.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

I was waiting for Clark to get WTFPWNED by Zatanna at any moment only to be saved by Chloe with a pipe or something idiotic like that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> No I'm talking about the
> 
> "watchtower...ONLINE!!! "
> 
> They tried so hard to make it so incredibly dramatic and I was just like...



It actually got me excited because the justice league episode is by far the best episode in this series and i wish to see another team up.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was waiting for Clark to get WTFPWNED by Zatanna at any moment only to be saved by Chloe with a pipe or something idiotic like that.


Your pipe mention reminds me of the entire stuck on the roof part. I adored the way Clark found explainations for everything as silly as it was. I almost thought Clark would test out his X-ray vision on Chloe-Lois when she mentioned he could do that. 

Oh, and I thought it was a bit odd how calm Clark seemed when Chloe was stuck in that shiny life sapping stuff or whatever it was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> Your pipe mention reminds me of the entire stuck on the roof part. I adored the way Clark found explainations for everything as silly as it was. I almost thought Clark would test out his X-ray vision on Chloe-Lois when she mentioned he could do that.
> 
> Oh, and I thought it was a bit odd how calm Clark seemed when Chloe was stuck in that shiny life sapping stuff or whatever it was.


 You may call her Chlois. 

I half expected Clark to run into the light, taking her place, then we get to see his excruciated "OMG Kryptonite!" face again. We need that every episode, I say.


----------



## demonoid28 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i was tv surfing the other night and around 2 am they showed a smallville ep was bored so watched it. it was the one where he got in a fight with a big bald guy who had a sword come out of his arm, and he had to protect lois and told her to run.... i actually liked smallville and would like to play catch up. anybody know where i could catch the seasons online? thanks


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Mar 27, 2009)

demonoid28 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i was tv surfing the other night and around 2 am they showed a smallville ep was bored so watched it. it was the one where he got in a fight with a big bald guy who had a sword come out of his arm, and he had to protect lois and told her to run.... i actually liked smallville and would like to play catch up. anybody know where i could catch the seasons online? thanks



Megastic.com, you'l find the episodes there.


----------



## demonoid28 (Mar 28, 2009)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> Megastic.com, you'l find the episodes there.



your awesome!, thanks alot appreciate it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 2, 2009)

damn i missed the first 30 minute.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 3, 2009)

it was a good episode, everything is always better with Davis/Doomsday


----------



## illmatic (Apr 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Davis was dead after he took his kryptonite shower.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 3, 2009)

The Davis/Doomsday episodes are much cooler. Tess being a Clark supporter is refreshing to see. She also has the thing that controls Clark.

Also, illmatic, Davis did die. He just came back even stronger.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 3, 2009)

I think he did that intentionally.  He knew he couldn't "die" (rather, he won't *stay* dead), and he's figured out that he becomes immune to what kills him, so why would he think that Kryptonite shower would have created a different ending than the last two times we've seen him die?

All he's done is make himself immune to Kryptonite.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 3, 2009)

Yup thats one of Doomsday's power alright,perhaps he thought the kryptonite would render all of his powers useless?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

I wanna see some badass fighting already. 

It was an okay episode, but it makes me hate Chloe even more. Now she's not only an untrustworthy bitch, she's an untrustworthy, slutty, insanely retarded bitch.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2009)

Doomsday promised badassery, but these plot of the week and urgh-argh things are getting lame again.
I mean, if I were in Clark's team, I would have Zatanna'd Davy's powers away months ago.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Doomsday promised badassery, but these plot of the week and urgh-argh things are getting lame again.
> I mean, if I were in Clark's team, I would have Zatanna'd Davy's powers away months ago.



Well, I'm actually enjoying a majority of the new season but it isn't as cool  as it was in the beginning for obvious reasons. Davis has made the show pretty awesome. But for season 9, how are they gonna top Doomsday? Any chance of Green Lantern BTW?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd heard a rumour once that GL would be in it, with a ring made from kryptonite. I hope that's bogus and I think it is, since it was supposed to show by now. I'm totally bamboozled as to what season 9 will be, but it had BETTER end with Superman!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I'd heard a rumour once that GL would be in it, with a ring made from kryptonite. I hope that's bogus and I think it is, since it was supposed to show by now. I'm totally bamboozled as to what season 9 will be, but it had BETTER end with Superman!


Honestly, I wouldn't doubt it. The ring will work off of pure plot power and meteor freakability. 

Of course the first meeting between GL and Clark will be GL being a bad guy (possibly just misunderstood) and giving Clark the sick face, beating his ass, then later he meets Oliver in a "cool" scene and is never seen again.


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (Apr 13, 2009)

why dont they just get over it already and change the show name to justice league, would make the writers job alot easier


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2009)

Bounty of the Konoha said:


> why dont they just get over it already and change the show name to justice league, would make the writers job alot easier


 Nah, that'd require the rest of the JLA to actually been seen again.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Unless its there version.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 24, 2009)

the new episode was good, i liked the ending alot.

and jimmy have some problems ,he was also smarth by stealing that fake money.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 24, 2009)

DUH DUN DUH DUN DAH DAH DAH

The following takes place between 7:00 pm & 8:00 pm
Events occur in real time.

Previously on Smallville

Clark, Jack and Tony breached the Fluffy worlds defense grid
only to be stalled by Chloie's Plot no Jutsu


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 24, 2009)

How stupid can Chloe be? She is housing a monster and plans on running away with him.  Can't wait to see her plan with Davis fail next episode.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 24, 2009)

Best thing about this episode was Lois in tight leather, showing her nice rack.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Apr 27, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Best thing about this episode was Lois in tight leather, showing her nice rack.



Agreed. Lois made the episode fapworthy  but Jimmy = 

He needs to watch some Chuck Norris movies so he can learn how to fight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2009)

Shitty episode. Lois' fake boobs did not do anything for me.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 28, 2009)

When Lois fell down from the glass I was like... No, just no, especially when she kicked a guy far away and didn't break any bones.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2009)

Kagutsuchi said:


> When Lois fell down from the glass I was like... No, just no, especially when she kicked a guy far away and didn't break any bones.


 Yeah, that was some major-league bullshit right there.

Not only was she floating like a feather, but she all the sudden obtained some form of super strength. Maybe the elasticity in her leather outfit wound up so tight that when the tension finally snapped it generated the force of a 500 pound pro-football linebacker.

I guess it's possible.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that was some major-league bullshit right there.
> 
> Not only was she floating like a feather, but she all the sudden obtained some form of super strength. Maybe the elasticity in her leather outfit wound up so tight that when the tension finally snapped it generated the force of a 500 pound pro-football linebacker.
> 
> I guess it's possible.


A force strong enough to do that would also forcefully snap her ankles up behind her ears.

Maybe that's what the writers were aiming for, if not for the censors?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 29, 2009)

The ending was the only cool thing about this episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> A force strong enough to do that would also forcefully snap her ankles up behind her ears.
> 
> Maybe that's what the writers were aiming for, if not for the censors?


Or for the leather to rip off revealing her naked body to boost ratings.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 30, 2009)

i honestly can't believe that some of you like davis.  the actor just doesn't do it for me the way ol mikey did.

he just doesn't seem threatening at all.  is he going to cry clark to death or something?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> i honestly can't believe that some of you like davis.  the actor just doesn't do it for me the way ol mikey did.
> 
> he just doesn't seem threatening at all.  is he going to cry clark to death or something?



he wasn't ment to look threatening. he's basically like Bruce Banner/ the hulk Bruce Banner is just a weak nerd but when he changes watch out!

infact like bruce banner all davis wants is for this to be over. nothing threatening about that.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 30, 2009)

I feel sorry for Davis and Jimmy so I feel kind of bad about being happy that Davis punched up Jimmy at least a little. I suppose the guy has just been annoying me for awhile even though his life has been going pretty crappy. I don't even know what to think about Chloe's craziness. I suppose she wants to feel needed with Jimmy spazzing and Clark going away towards Lois.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2009)

Chloe is sacrificing herself


----------



## Yammy (Apr 30, 2009)

how many times can clark circle the globe..let alone america in one day..

doesnt seem to be trying to me


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 30, 2009)

No offense, but these Smallville chicks are really annoying. Can any of them not screw their lover's rival ? Lana with Clark and Lex, Martha with Jonathan and Lionel (wtf?) now Chloe with Clark and Davis ? Nevermind poor, poor crackhead Jimmy. GG, writers.

It was a decent episode otherwise; I feel as if Davis' story has already gotten repetitive and there's really no where else to go than the final showdown, but while I don't really care for Davis, I do like how they have handled Doomsday as a whole.


----------



## The Big G (May 1, 2009)

I liked Davis, it was fun in the first part of the season with him actually being normal but then every now and then we get this hint that he's Doomsday. Then after the mid season hiatus it was cool because you got to see him try to fight the monster. This episode and eternal were good in my opinion because it showed that he really wants to be good and is willing to do anything to prevent himself from going postal. 

I did enjoy how Clark tried to send him to the Phantom Zone, and their mini fight was cool because its a prelude of whats to come. And speaking of whats to come and the fact that at least two season regs are gunna die i trying to figure out what they're going to off. Tess can still be flushed out as a character, but as much as i want Davis to stick around i think thats only possible as Doomsday. 

Cant wait for next epsisode, the chick who plays Plastique is a fox.


----------



## Yammy (May 1, 2009)

Hat Hair said:


> No offense, but these Smallville chicks are really annoying. Can any of them not screw their lover's rival ? Lana with Clark and Lex, Martha with Jonathan and Lionel (wtf?) now Chloe with Clark and Davis ? Nevermind poor, poor crackhead Jimmy. GG, writers.
> 
> It was a decent episode otherwise; I feel as if Davis' story has already gotten repetitive and there's really no where else to go than the final showdown, but while I don't really care for Davis, I do like how they have handled Doomsday as a whole.



You forgot Lana screwing Bizarro as well


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2009)

Why do they have to write the women on this show to be so fucking stupid.


----------



## Yammy (May 1, 2009)

apparently they like truth in their fiction


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 1, 2009)

Ok, so I dont follow the show too much (only watch it now and then for Lois), so can this be explained to me. How did Chloe reach the fortress of solitude so quicky. Did she use that metal thingy she was holding to teleport or what?

Also, in the Superman lore, who is stronger, Superman, or Doomsday. What are Doomsday's powers besides strenght, speed and his transformation.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2009)

> How did Chloe reach the fortress of solitude so quicky. Did she use that metal thingy she was holding to teleport or what?


yes


> Also, in the Superman lore, who is stronger, Superman, or Doomsday.


I'd say doomsday since he's the only villian who actually managed to kill superman in the comics.



> What are Doomsday's powers besides strenght, speed and his transformation.



what kills him makes him stronger. when ever he "dies" he come back to life immune to whatever killed him.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 1, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> I'd say doomsday since he's the only villian who actually managed to kill superman in the comics.



Nope Supes is stronger, their first fight Supes was nerfed beyond belief. Hell he got knocked out by a gas station explosion, also it doesnt help that Doomsday was a walking plot device and the sole purpose of the characters introduction was to kill Superman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2009)

This episode solidified my hatred for Chloe. What an idiot.

I was like "yay, Chloe is leaving Smallville. GOOD RIDDANCE!" then the previews showed her. 

Oh well, I just hope we get to see a decent fight soon.


----------



## Yammy (May 1, 2009)

Doomsday is the stronger. They tried to use him(did use him?) as their trump card against the anti-monitor.


----------



## Hat Hair (May 1, 2009)

Yammy said:


> You forgot Lana screwing Bizarro as well







Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why do they have to write the women on this show to be so fucking stupid.



What I don't get is the fact that the CW has been trying to cater to a female audience; is this really how women want to see themselves portrayed ? I thought they were doing decent this season until this episode... At least Supernatural comes on afterwards.

No wonder Pete left; these women go from man to man on a weekly basis and yet he still never got any.



Bathroom_Mop said:


> Also, in the Superman lore, who is stronger, Superman, or Doomsday. What are Doomsday's powers besides strenght, speed and his transformation.



As noted, Doomsday generally serves as a plot device and can be stronger or weaker than Superman based upon portrayal. As far as Smallville is concerned, just assume they are equals.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 1, 2009)

I keep seeing people saying they are hoping for a good fight. Has this ever happened before, because from what I have seen, its usually small scenes with a few bullet time/slow mo effects, and its over. One or two punches that send the opponent flying, but nothing really worthwhile. Is there any fight worth seeing?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2009)

There have been some shitty fights. Clark/Titan, Clark/Lex, Clark/Lana in bed, etc...


----------



## Shidoshi (May 1, 2009)

Yammy said:


> how many times can clark circle the globe..let alone america in one day..
> 
> doesnt seem to be trying to me


He's made it from South America to Smallville in the time it took for Chloe to say "Clark I need help!" when she called him.  I think he was chasing a "Zoner" in like Costa Rica or something, Chloe called him said she needed help, and the only reason he was too late is because the only person on that planet faster than Clark (by at least a order of magnitude -- his movements appeared to Clark as superspeed while _Clark_ was in superspeed) beat him to it.  He made the trip from South America to "Metropolis" in less than ten seconds.  Hell, if he goes from Edinburg, TX (near the southernmost tip of Texas southwest of Corpus Christi) to Wichita, Kansas in an almost straight line (which Google Maps calculates to be about 850 miles) in let's say...7 seconds, then that's around 121 mi/s which is roughly 437,143 mph...with a margin of error of about 2,000 mph.

...and that's only calculating from Kansas to the southern tip of the US.  Clark travelled from further south than that.  Further South of Mexico.

He'd have probably covered more distance running around the planet than by searching by computer...or even better, get the Flash to help.

This was a similar arguement I made about why Clark couldn't protect Pete who simply moved to another city in the same state.  He ain't really tryin'.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2009)

The Flash, or "Impulse" doesn't even exist. All the times people were in trouble he could've been there within a second's notice, but Oliver was like "he's in X right now". So? So he's in Australia, who cares? He can be back to Metropolis in under a second.

Clark really isn't trying, or he's too stupid to know any better.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There have been some shitty fights. Clark/Titan, Clark/Lex, *Clark/Lana* in bed, etc...



At least that one causes a minor earthquake in Smallville. 

Latest episode was alright, only two more episodes left.

Seems Chloe has the hots for anything Kryptonian, that girl has a serious fetish.


----------



## Baka Neko (May 2, 2009)

Where's Lois!? I demand moar Lois! MOAR LOIS! 
I didnt think it was possible but Chloe becomes more and more annoying every single episode


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 3, 2009)

Chloe's a bitch

Anyone know the name of the song at the beginning and end of the episode? (same song)


----------



## Serp (May 3, 2009)

I used to love Chloe but I am starting to hate her more and more recently


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 3, 2009)

I think the only person I liked out of the entire episode was Oliver.  I enjoyed the three little talks he gave (to Clark, Chloe, and Jimmy). I didn't use to particularly care for his character.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 4, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Ok, so I dont follow the show too much (only watch it now and then for Lois), so can this be explained to me. How did Chloe reach the fortress of solitude so quicky. Did she use that metal thingy she was holding to teleport or what?
> 
> Also, in the Superman lore, who is stronger, Superman, or Doomsday. What are Doomsday's powers besides strenght, speed and his transformation.



Doomsday is stronger, he can come back to life and be immune to whatever killed him, the reason he killed superman is because he was just pure rage, no thoughts no nothing just absolute bloodlust. 

The original doomsday never transformed, he kind of came to earth one fine day and proceeded to pwn the living shit out of anything and anyone, in the comics IIRC the doomdsay-superman fights starts in California and ends in metropolis where superman makes his final stand, and it lasted for a good 3-4 hours too.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Doomsday is stronger, he can come back to life and be immune to whatever killed him, the reason he killed superman is because he was just pure rage, no thoughts no nothing just absolute bloodlust.
> *
> The original doomsday never transformed, he kind of came to earth one fine day and proceeded to pwn the living shit out of anything and anyone, in the comics IIRC the doomdsay-superman fights starts in California and ends in metropolis where superman makes his final stand, and it lasted for a good 3-4 hours too*.



Remember first reading that in the comics such a long time ago, such an epic fight and then poor Superman dies @ the end. Superman's fight with Doomsday to his death to his rebirth is definitely one of my favorite story arcs in comics ever. 

Figured I'd check here before I go do research....any news of a season 9 or will this season be the final one?


----------



## AL1A5 (May 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> any news of a season 9 or will this season be the final one?



there is a confirmed season 9

and i cant WAIT to see this seasons finale, they always seem to do something really good on each seasons finale, hopefully this will be no different


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2009)

The season finale will probably be a Doomsday vs Clark showdown teaser.

Then, next season, they won't show the battle.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The season finale will probably be a Doomsday vs Clark showdown teaser.
> 
> Then, next season, they won't show the battle.



lol lex vs clark


----------



## Lord Snow (May 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The season finale will probably be a Doomsday vs Clark showdown teaser.
> 
> Then, next season, they won't show the battle.



Since nobody here seems to have seen it yet; here is Smallville 8x22 Doomsday Trailer:
aliahpwnzyou

Just came out today.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2009)

doesn't work


----------



## Lord Snow (May 7, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> doesn't work



Here is the Youtube link:

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yOvLOVM0t8]Smallville Doomsday - Season Finale Trailer - 8x22[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Big G (May 7, 2009)

The trailer is...EPIC TO THE MAX!

Possible return of Zod


----------



## Lord Snow (May 7, 2009)

The Big G said:


> The trailer is...EPIC TO THE MAX!
> 
> Possible return of Zod



Also it seems that:


*Spoiler*: __ 



someone will use Black K to separate Davis and Doomsday(DD), because in the promo a woman in purple (Tess or Chloe) is placing black K on the chest of a man with a dark blue shirt on. Then in a later scene Davis is face to face with DD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2009)

Just a shitty ploy to keep the Davis character. 

Oh well.


----------



## Hat Hair (May 7, 2009)

Looks like they are cramming a lot into one episode; now I wonder how much of this we'll see tonight ? Though I'd prefer if it didn't take any screen time away from Bette. pek



CrazyMoronX said:


> Just a shitty ploy to keep the Davis character.
> 
> Oh well.



Jimmy got raped so hard this season... What else does Davis have to offer ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2009)

Emo love angst between him and Chloe to try and keep Chloe relevant after everyone wants her dead?


----------



## Lord Snow (May 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just a shitty ploy to keep the Davis character.
> 
> Oh well.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like they might have Davis be the vessel for Zod because it seems that they are giving him a beard in the Season Finale. If you look in this picture you can see to the left of the little girl (far right) there is a picture of sam wither with a beard. The little girl in the picture is the same one in the promo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2009)

At least it won't be Chloe or Lois.


----------



## Hat Hair (May 7, 2009)

@gent9 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like they might have Davis be the vessel for Zod because it seems that they are giving him a beard in the Season Finale. If you look in this picture you can see to the left of the little girl (far right) there is a picture of sam wither with a beard. The little girl in the picture is the same one in the promo.



Ugh ?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zod was probably the worse villain ever, which makes absolutetly no sense. This is Zod we're talking about and he's relegated to an evil spirit ?That actually killed my interest in Smallville the first time around, but I am looking forward to seeing the League, even if it doesn't appear to be all the members.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2009)

Hat Hair said:


> Ugh ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Are you also interested in seeing them do next-to-nothing, get raped by Doomsday, and then "save the day" by knocking a chunk of Kyrptonite away from Clark so he can beat up Doomsday?


----------



## Hat Hair (May 7, 2009)

Totally.

The League is clearly holding back, which is why you don't see their heavy hitter (i.e. Cyborg), and taking pity on Davis. I predict that they will save Clark from his usual stupidity.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2009)

Maybe we'll be surprised with some non-Smallvillecliche fight action?

Doubtful, but maybe.


----------



## AL1A5 (May 7, 2009)

if i was clark, and green arrow shot me with kryptonite, the second i got it out, he would be so dead


----------



## Hat Hair (May 7, 2009)

Given how much they seem to want to cram into the finale, I also doubt that we'll get a decent super-powered brawl. At least Heroes has an excuse with the budget... Anyway, the best fight in either episode will probably be Tess versus Lois. 

Can't wait for that.


----------



## The Big G (May 7, 2009)

I guess we best start kneeling before Zod


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

One: how Can clark all of a sudden hear cloe from....where ever the fuck she is now just because she "screamed"


2.. Good job cloe


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, this opening made no sense.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 7, 2009)

Heh, I was wondering about how he could hear her too. That and thinking why couldn't she get run over by a truck. That would have been mighty fine. Although, at the same time, I am somewhat annoyed at how it took no time at all for things to get out of hand.

Oliver can get into Tess' vault in more way than one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2009)

Complete change in character after a week?  

How long of a gap in Smallville time has past since last weeks episode?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

I think that something is up with Chloe


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2009)

Hmm...that girl with the purple highlights in her hair is hot.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Hmm...that girl with the purple highlights in her hair is hot.



I love her Scene girl looks and baby face.


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

xray vision maybe?

Okay this explains cloes change of heart...stil doesnt explain clark hearin her


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Ha, looks like I was right!


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2009)

I was hoping Chloe actually did have a change in heart. 

PSP tracker ftw.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2009)

Damnit Clark, stop getting owned by scrubs.


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

shitty plot is shitty

Okay lets totally ignore Clarks reaction speed to someone touching him


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 7, 2009)

Man, how many times has Clark lost his powers/been unable to use them now? His super sensory skills sure were useless when it came to someone sneaking up on him.  Well, I'm actually glad that things didn't implode between Chloe and Davis so fast.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Damnit Clark, stop getting owned by scrubs.



Okay, listen to this bullshit...Clark hears Chloe scream in the woods miles away...

BUT, someone sneaks up on him from behind, he hears nothing? Bullshit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2009)

clark kent-able to hear a female screaming his name miles away but not able to detect someone sneaking up on him

edit:lol me and and CTK think alike


----------



## Hat Hair (May 7, 2009)

Bette; you're beautiful, but you don't listen very well. pek

You can hear Not Chloe screaming miles away, but you can't hear someone sneaking up on you; especially when you are in a dark alley ? At least don't do it back-to-back. 

Chloe's still pathetic.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2009)

I don't know why but I found it funny Oliver got knocked out while he was trying to seduce Tess.


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

my cw's sound went out


----------



## Hat Hair (May 7, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't know why but I found it funny Oliver got knocked out while he was trying to seduce Tess.



And he was naked.

Si much fail, Ollie.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2009)

Don't mess with Green Arrow's woman.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2009)

I have to agree with Oro though, Clark get's his powers stolen/loses his powers way too damn often.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 7, 2009)

Girls confess to doing insane things for Clark. First Chloe, now Tess. Why can't they just admit to being crazy.


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

Savior of Gandor? I thought that Aragorn


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2009)

They all want Clark, Deep down Tess doesn't care about human kind, she just want's some hot Clark luvin. 

Also, what the hell @ the end.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2009)

Superman die? I see a major cliffhanger ending. 

Not sure whats the deal with Tess and how Lois is going to come to play in this picture.


----------



## Hat Hair (May 7, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> They all want Clark, Deep down Tess doesn't care about human kind, she just want's some hot Clark luvin.



I don't know, she looked to me like she's working for another hit of that Kandor high, or at least she seemed blissed out.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2009)

^I was just kidding. She does have an agenda relating to that Kandor high or whatever. I couldn't really make out what was said @ the end so I was just sitting there thinking....uh what the hell.


----------



## MechaTC (May 7, 2009)

They better not introduce something incredibly gay and unsuperman related at the end of this season or I'm going to be pissed.

And I totally recognize most of those meteor freak kids from the WB superman adventure show.  Remember the red guy who can absorb your powers  desperate housewives dvd  that is parasyte, and of course you should remember livewire...but they get killed in this?  kinda gay.

they shouldn't have made them meteor freaks...that's not how they are supposed to get their powers.


----------



## The Big G (May 8, 2009)

Dude what was with the orb at the end of the episode? Who's Tess taking orders from Zod? Or someone else?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 8, 2009)

@MechaTC: Woah, that takes me back. I use to watch that when it was on during the same as Batman. Somehow I didn't remember Lana from it at all, must have missed the couple of episodes she was in. I do remember the villains though, especially Livewire and how she was all blue and had a crazy voice. xD


----------



## MechaTC (May 8, 2009)

That was the greatest set of cartoons ever...batman and superman.

Yeah there were a couple eps with lana in them.  She figured out that clark was superman and helped him out.  She was a fashion designer I think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> They better not introduce something incredibly gay and unsuperman related at the end of this season or I'm going to be pissed.
> 
> And I totally recognize most of those meteor freak kids from the WB superman adventure show. Remember the red guy who can absorb your powers Vol.2 Ch.14-21  that is parasyte, and of course you should remember livewire...but they get killed in this? kinda gay.
> 
> they shouldn't have made them meteor freaks...that's not how they are supposed to get their powers.


 I remembered that.  I also recall the cartoon Parasite being unable to drain all of Superman's powers. Unlike this Smallville classic formula of Clark losing his powers for the nth time. 

I also recognized Livewire, but then I was like "wait, wtf, she was pure electricity in the cartoon!" and felt ripped off that she was killed so easily and so weak.

Looks like all is going according to plan. The JLA will do nothing, Clark will need saving via Kyrptonite disposal assist from either Chloe, maybe Lois, probably one of the JLA, or his dad returned from the dead.


----------



## Yammy (May 8, 2009)

The Big G said:


> Dude what was with the orb at the end of the episode? Who's Tess taking orders from Zod? Or someone else?



thats kandor. that small krypton civilization that superman had in his palm or some crazy crap


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2009)

Clark should just man-up and kill Doomsday. He killed Titan already; what's the big deal?


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2009)

This was OK. TBH, I'm not really excited for the Season finale. I'll still watch it and the trailer did look pretty cool.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 14, 2009)

Seasone finale has started. One day and counting.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2009)

Oh FUCK! I forgot about the finale because of the playoffs, bah I'll just watch it @ 11 then.


----------



## Yammy (May 14, 2009)

Really...shows are so hardpressing my ability to suspend my disbelief.


They didn't even attempt to explain why the black Kryptonite was in a crate easily accessible if they had no plans on using it and it would be too dangerous...

I mean really.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 14, 2009)

Davis ruining a happy moment even without Doomsday. Classic.


----------



## Yammy (May 14, 2009)

Good to see clark's way of the ninja was proven wrong again


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 14, 2009)

So someone did die. I see what they did there.


----------



## illmatic (May 14, 2009)

The fight with Doomsday was anti-climatic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2009)

illmatic said:


> The fight with Doomsday was anti-climatic.



you can't expect a broadcast show to have enough money to put up a good show,but i agree with you. one moment their fighting the next they give us jimmy/chloe bullshit. to tell you the truth i was never attached to jimmy so this wasn't exactly a lost for me.

did clark fly? or was that a jump


----------



## Yammy (May 14, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> you can't expect a broadcast show to have enough money to put up a good show,but i agree with you. one moment their fighting the next they give us jimmy/chloe bullshit. to tell you the truth i was never attached to jimmy so this wasn't exactly a lost for me.
> 
> did clark fly? or was that a jump



That was clearly flight in the form of a jump


----------



## MechaTC (May 14, 2009)

He's learning to fly by progressively jumping higher, farther and faster.  There's just one final thing he needs before it clicks I expect.  It's probably fear that is holding him back.

I have a feeling that time travel is going to take place in the next season to bring clark back to kill davis/doomsday and save jimmy before all this stuff happens.  Remember that lois disappeared with the ring...so she is going to somehow get clark and help him save the world.


----------



## The Big G (May 15, 2009)

One of the better season finales IMO. 

Jimmy Dead, Davis Dead....but body missing, Zod in some form outside the Luthor mansion, "Clark Kent" "dead" and Lois is some where in time.....damn this is going to be a LONG summer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> you can't expect a broadcast show to have enough money to put up a good show,but i agree with you. one moment their fighting the next they give us jimmy/chloe bullshit. to tell you the truth i was never attached to jimmy so this wasn't exactly a lost for me.
> 
> did clark fly? or was that a jump



I think this is BS kind of Jimmy is dead now too?

And if you think that shows can't have good fights, back in like 2003 I think, every fucking fight on Angel Season 4 that involved the Beast was bad ass.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2009)

Wow I fail, I missed it @ 8pm, and totally forgot about it re-airing at 11. 

Guess I'll just watch it online.


----------



## The Big G (May 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think this is BS kind of Jimmy is dead now too?



I think it depends on your definition of BS. After the episode i did some snooping around various forums and found some interesting info. Its turns out the the Jimmy who died names was Henry James Olsen, and that his little bro who got the camera was meant to be the "real" Jimmy Olsen. 
Now i'm indifferent about, i think he died heroically so at least they sent him off with a salute. But I'm surprised that they didnt use the Legion ring to recon the whole event. For an interview with aaron ashmore about Jimmy's death go here: 
New York Daily News

As for the rest of the episode. I was reading something on the Super Hero hype forums suggesting the clark at the end of the episode wasnt  the real Clark, but a clark from the future. Crazy i know but Clark's explanation of how he escaped was shaky. 

Lois is lost in time. Now here's a story line that's seems entertaining. What will Lois be like after her time traveling shenanigans. 

Clark's humanity has died, be interesting to see where they go from here with that. I think Martha needs to show up and smack her son upside the head. 

Zod's back in some form. Now personally I'm a fan of Zod in any form. Zod is the man, so i hope Witwer comes back next season and plays him. Plus Doomsday is still technically alive so he could be back. 

Over all, not the best episode of Season 8, but not the worst. As a season finale...i dont want to say it's the best because the season finales for seasons 4-6 were pretty good but it's certainly not the worst.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2009)

Great season finale, liked the Clark and Doomsday battle it was short but good and it still better than being covered by a door.

and they bury Doomsday in the earth ,I think in the comic he awakens from underground then battle and kill Superman but I did not read the comic.

also it looks like Jimmy brother probably will change his name to jimmy wend he is older?

I loved the Ending whit Zod and the sound it plays.


----------



## Superrazien (May 15, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> you can't expect a broadcast show to have enough money to put up a good show,but i agree with you. one moment their fighting the next they give us jimmy/chloe bullshit. to tell you the truth i was never attached to jimmy so this wasn't exactly a lost for me.
> 
> did clark fly? or was that a jump



Legend of the Seeker disagrees.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 15, 2009)

KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!!!!!


----------



## tari101190 (May 15, 2009)

the episode was good...

but the conclusion to clark vs doomsay was the worst. it wasn't a fight.

and clark buried doomsday deep underground (1 mile) after an expolsion right? so doomsday isn't dead. atleast he can come bac later. maybe zod will release him. and it's annoying how we never got a clear view of what doomsday looked like. 

i'm glad someone died, but it shouldn't have been jimmy. i liked him and wanted him to be init more often with clark and loiis doing reporter stuff.

maybe clark will go back in time, or lois will maybe, and change what happens slightly. but if you bring a character back like that, it wil seem kind of lame.

plus i wonder what lois will see in the future. and will she get a memory wipe?

and was that meant to be zod at the end? i was thinkin it would show lex holding the orb.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

Clark vs Doomsday was as week as I expected. I called it almost perfeclty with the JLA and the fight and everything.

But, c'mon, 1 mile under the earth? That's not going to hold anyone down more than a wet rug held Bobby Hill down on King of the Hill (it held him for a while, but he eventually exploded!).

We all know what's going to happen: Lois is going to get her memory erased, time will be reversed, Jimmy will come back to life and forget everything (either via timewarp or a ressurection), etc... Most obvious is that Lois travels back in time and kills Davis.


----------



## tari101190 (May 15, 2009)

i read some spoilers.

jimmy's story is over apparently so he's not coming back.

sam witwer (previously doomsday), will play the new zod. cos faora (his mum) said that davis resembled zod.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

They can't kill off Jimmy! 

Not that I'd miss him persay, but he's just so much a part of Superman it would be unnatural to just off him.


----------



## tari101190 (May 15, 2009)

i liked him alot...but we have to accept it. he's gone now.

maybe his little brother will become the real jimmy of that universe. hehas the camera now. and he's supposed to be kinda young right?

anyway, this is what i expected from clark vs doomsday (minus the flying.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

I didn't expect much out of it. This is Smallville, afterall. I pretty much nailed it with my prediction.

I'm disappointed, sure, but not surprised. Just because Doomsday is stronger than Clark doesn't mean he can't put up a fight. Instead two moves and Clark is near-death. Then one move later and the fight's over. Bullshit.


----------



## Yoshi (May 15, 2009)

Technically Jimmy isn't "the" Jimmy anyway, his little brother will be. So he's dead forever. I agree the dealing with Doomsday was epic fail, but I am glad Zod will be back. Sam Witwer's grown on me (partly since playing Star Wars: The Force Unleashed), so I'm glad that he'll be sticking around in some capacity.

Clark's getting weak now, emotionally speaking. It's taken him a long time to realise things like embracing his Kryptonian side. I mean come on, does he have a super-stupid power? It's been like what, 5 seasons people have been telling him this?

One last note: bring Kara back. Not only is she more relevant with Kandor being in the Orb (so I've heard), she's great eye candy!





*KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2009)

Season finale was alright.

Clark vs Doomsday could of been a lot better but whatever.

Sad to see Jimmy go, but now that he's dead and the "real" Jimmy was shown it connects to the comics better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

What do you mean he isn't the "real" Jimmy?  Is his brother's name Jimmy too? 

I also agree with bringing Kara back.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2009)

*Slaps CMX*

Didn't you pay attention to the episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, but I didn't pay attention to the little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s name.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2009)

Yeah the kid is the "real" Jimmy aka nerdy bow-tie comic book version of Jimmy. Plus Jimmy was always supposed to be younger than Lois and Clark.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

I just figured they took some artistic liberty.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2009)

CMX. 

So is it confirmed 100% Smallville is returning for season 9? Last I heard they haven't locked Tom Welling down yet to come back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

Probably. Last I heard Lex was going to be in this season (not the disfigured knock-off, the real deal). We all know how that turned out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2009)

lex izeet ded?

edit: i made my 8000th post here...i can't wait for it to be OVER 9000


----------



## tari101190 (May 15, 2009)

season 10 is confirmed. the characters have signed for a contract for 2 more seasons.

and lol @ real jimmy. i just realized how stupid that is. they built up this jimmy olsen for like 2 seasons, only to kill him off and reveal he wasn't even 'the' jimmy!

btw, the real jimmy's name should be *James Bartholomew Olsen*, but the jimmy who just died was *Henry James Olsen*.

i'm guessing his little brother is just called 'bart', but adds the name 'james' as a tribute for his brother. plus he has the bow tie and freckles and is youngerl, so fits jimmy more than that imposter.

so the superman mythology is still on track.

i'm just waiting for perry white now. i don't like the guy who plays him though...but they can't just replace him now.

and i don't care about the details, but bruce wayne better be in it by season 10.


----------



## Vault (May 15, 2009)

Lol 2 more seasons, wow


----------



## Kalle85 (May 15, 2009)

Episode was ok. I liked the Clois scences and the end with Zod. Clark vs Doomsday kinda sucked, but whatever. It's a small network with a small budget.

Did you guys see the ratings for the finale? OMG, they were the lowest ever:

Despite a lot of promotion and hype leading into the season finale, "Doomsday" ended up with some of the lowest overnight ratings in the show's history. Perhaps ratings will go up a little when the final numbers are out. The season finale of Bones surely put a dent in things, and apparently there were major sporting events in several cities on Thursday night. Supernatural also didn't fare too well on Thursday night, with only 2.90 million in the overnights.

Smallville had 3.15 million  Even last weeks episode had more (3.40 million)


----------



## kakoishii (May 15, 2009)

lol, at fake Jimmy vs. Real Jimmy. I'm sad that Jimmy died though (gotta love Aaron Ashmore), but if they're to follow the superman mythos even somewhat the previous Jimmy deviated too much to work. After all every time someone figures out Clark secret my first thought is "bitch has gotta die"  as for the season finale itself, meh tbh it's hard to beat the season finales of 5 and 6, and they've been hard pressed to do it since.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2009)

Kalle85 said:


> Episode was ok. I liked the Clois scences and the end with Zod. Clark vs Doomsday kinda sucked, but whatever. It's a small network with a small budget.
> 
> Did you guys see the ratings for the finale? OMG, they were the lowest ever:
> 
> ...


stupid sporting events the same happend months a go.


----------



## Jimin (May 15, 2009)

Ok. Few things.

1) So the Jimmy we all know is this Jimmy's younger brother? Bit of a shocker.

2) I guess Davis was still evil in the end, even without Doomsday.

3) So Doomsday is buried?

4) ZOD IS HERE!


----------



## Yoshi (May 15, 2009)

Come on Zod! I want to see Kal (since he's not Clark anymore, he's given it up) do some serious things without seeing the world through rose-tinted eyes. Bring back Jor-El too, I miss Terence Stamp's voice!


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2009)

1 mile underground doesn't seem that far, I wouldn't be surprised if Doomsday ends up digging himself out next season.


----------



## Yoshi (May 15, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if he's already got ou-

...


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 15, 2009)

that was the most confusing season finale(except for when zod came that was freaking awesome ) but im confuse as to what happen to dooms day and the whole...................


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2009)

The wait till next season begins! 

So.....how about them Yankees?


----------



## MechaTC (May 15, 2009)

The Big G said:


> I think it depends on your definition of BS. After the episode i did some snooping around various forums and found some interesting info. Its turns out the the Jimmy who died names was Henry James Olsen, and that his little bro who got the camera was meant to be the "real" Jimmy Olsen.
> Now i'm indifferent about, i think he died heroically so at least they sent him off with a salute. But I'm surprised that they didnt use the Legion ring to recon the whole event. For an interview with aaron ashmore about Jimmy's death go here: The Manchester United F.C. Thread
> 
> As for the rest of the episode. I was reading something on the Super Hero hype forums suggesting the clark at the end of the episode wasnt  the real Clark, but a clark from the future. Crazy i know but Clark's explanation of how he escaped was shaky.
> ...



Wow, I didn't know the jimmy who died had the name henry james.  that theory actually makes a lot of sense.  well, it would be fine with me.  the jimmy in smallville annoyed me a lot.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 16, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Wow, I didn't know the jimmy who died had the name henry james.  that theory actually makes a lot of sense.  well, it would be fine with me.  the jimmy in smallville annoyed me a lot.



tell me about it.I'm still pissed at him for that whole Chloe thing


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 16, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> *season 10 is confirmed*. the characters have signed for a contract for 2 more seasons.


*HELL YEAH*.


----------



## Yoshi (May 16, 2009)

What!? Oh come on, what plot lines can there be left?


----------



## spaZ (May 16, 2009)

Wasn't Clark suppose to learn to fly and shit this season? Next he can fly and the 10th could have him being superman.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 16, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> What!? Oh come on, what plot lines can there be left?


Zod,Darkseid and Imperiex.


----------



## Yoshi (May 17, 2009)

Imperiex, seriously? I'm not impressed, I like the show but it needs a definitive ending! I mean come on, how many of them really look early twenties now?


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2009)

Zod=Win

So Season 10 will be the last season?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 17, 2009)

That was a shit finale.

Where the fuck did Zod come from?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 18, 2009)

anyway here the Clark vs Doomsday fight for those wo miss it. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEPQB0i7fPA[/YOUTUBE]

and the epic ending scene. Zod?s,Zod?s,Zod?s?,*Zod.*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b45DPr7bwFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2009)

I'm getting tired of the tired Kryptonian threat routine. Zod, Doomsday, random evil Kryptonian #5 (remember the couple from the other Zod arc? Yeah).

It's always the same thing just rehashed. Evil Kryptonian enters, stronger than Clark, can fly, traps Clark in Phantom Zone or kryptonite-fucked, he gets saved, they get pwned by Clark in one punch, they get sent to Phantom Zone.

Gimme a break.


----------



## Yoshi (May 18, 2009)

I agree. We need something new, send him to the future!


----------



## Jon Snow (May 18, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> tell me about it.I'm still pissed at him for that whole Chloe thing



You're pissed at him because Chloe was a fucking bitch and ditched him?


----------



## Gooba (May 18, 2009)

So the climactic end of a season long buildup battle was 3 punches and 1 tackle?  How retarded.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2009)

It was a *super* tackle. With an explosion.


----------



## Kalle85 (May 22, 2009)

The CW Confirms Smallville's Friday-Night Move; Issues Official Press Release

The CW has confirmed that Smallville will indeed be moving to Fridays at 8PM for Season 9, and they have issued an official press release detailing Season 9. (Note that they do not refer to it as "the final season" anywhere).

And for those curious, here's The CW's Fall 2009 schedule:

Monday
8PM Gossip Girl
9PM One Tree Hill

Tuesday
8PM 90210
9PM Melrose Place

Wednesday
8PM America's Next Top Model
9PM Beautiful Life

Thursday
8PM The Vampire Diaries
9PM Supernatural

Friday
8PM Smallville
9PM Top Model Encore (WTF Dawn?!?)

Oh boy. Friday night death slot for Smallville. The comedy shows had only like 1,5 Mio. viewers. I hope Smallville does better than that. If not, then they'll probably axe it. Or move it again to another time slot. Waah, that's just stupid... Why even break up the great Smallville-Supernatural combo? -.-


----------



## Violent-nin (May 22, 2009)

*Sigh*

I'll be missing a lot of episodes since I wanna go out after work, not sit at home on Friday mostly.

Top Model Encore....seriously what the fuck. Sick of all these shit reality shows, I'm just waiting to hear news of a brand new show called "America's Next Top Whore".


----------



## Jimin (May 22, 2009)

Kalle85 said:


> Oh boy. Friday night death slot for Smallville. The comedy shows had only like 1,5 Mio. viewers. I hope Smallville does better than that. If not, then they'll probably axe it. Or move it again to another time slot. Waah, that's just stupid... *Why even break up the great Smallville-Supernatural combo?* -.-



I can't figure it out either. These two shows just mix so well back to back together. Moving Smallville to Friday was just dumb. This was a lame attempt to try and give the Vampire show a small chance which is still gonna fail big time.


----------



## Yoshi (May 22, 2009)

I think it's obvious that it's intended for Smallville to be axed after season 9. At least that means I can look forward to a good ending, I feel unfulfilled after this recent one.

Again: Bring back Kara!


----------



## tari101190 (May 28, 2009)

from - 



> UPDATED 5/27/09: Smallville has sent out a casting notice for a role called "Mason." Here's what they're looking for:
> 
> "MASON: Late 20's early 30's. He's a handsome charismatic charmer who savors life. He appreciates good food, loves fast cars and sees beauty in every woman. There isn't a detail in life that eludes his senses. He is a master of seduction... knowing what everyone wants and needs before they do. But don't let his magnetism fool you. There's more than meets the eye. His intelligence can't be matched. He outmaneuvers everyone in his path. Though he longs to find a home, that vulnerability can be twisted -- making him a force to be reckoned with." (Thanks to Ausiello)


 
am i crazy...or could "mason" be a code name for bruce wayne???

that would be what i've been waiting for. otherwise...it's just a new character.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> from -
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Though he longs to find a home



Bruce wayne isn't homeless


----------



## Kalle85 (May 28, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> from -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, Bruce Wayne will never arrive in Smallville. They've been trying to get him for years now, but Warner won't allow it. They think that the Smallville version will screw with the movies or something like that. That's why we won't get Wonder Woman, either. But hey, if this is really Bruce Wayne, then I'll shit bricks.


----------



## Yoshi (May 28, 2009)

I'm guessing the twisted bit means one of those predictable Smallville villains in the making.


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (May 30, 2009)

they may as well just get over it aand call it justice league now


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

So... Where's terminator?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 30, 2009)

What the flying fuck was that?

All and I mean all that I was waiting for was a fight, one bloody decent fight and they give us two punches and a rugby tackle.

What was the bloody point??


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2009)

From kryptonsite : 

British actor Callum Blue has been cast as Zod in Season 9.



Thats ZOD?!? You're kidding me, right?


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 29, 2009)

Hahahahaha. I thought it was going to be Sam Witwer.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2009)

"Doomsday can't be defeated, Clark this will be your last battle" 

After listening to this nonsense for half a sereis Clark pushed him a little and everything blew up and done and dusted even tho Doomsday is suppoused to be invincible?

Seriously crap finale, esp at the end when Clark was being whiny and childish.

And why is Zod back? I though he was sent to the phantom zone or some shit?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 3, 2009)

I think Terence Stamp is "the" GZod. Its kinda why most other actors can't be taken seriously as Zod. He pretty much became Zod the same way Chris Reeve became Superman.

The dude above just doesn't compare to Stamp.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2009)

I am so losing interest in this show.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2009)

I was thinking about picking up this series, but I guess that'd be a bad idea. =p


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 5, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I was thinking about picking up this series, but I guess that'd be a bad idea. =p



It's a good show in the beginning few seasons however the last couple were crap.

Still a good show to pick up for the first 5 seasons.


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2009)

Why break the Smallville, Supernatural cycle


----------



## Jimin (Jul 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> Why break the Smallville, Supernatural cycle



I think they wanted to give that wannabe Twilight vampire show a chance. Great idea, eh?


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2009)

There is true blood already  

I smell cancellation


----------



## Jimin (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh right. Smallvilles on Friday now. Well, this blows.


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2009)

This has ruined alot of things


----------



## Jimin (Jul 13, 2009)

So in a way, Twilights gonna kill both Smallville and Supernatural's ratings, eh? :[


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

Doesn't really effect me. I might just have to watch more TV on the internets is all.


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> So in a way, Twilights gonna kill both Smallville and Supernatural's ratings, eh? :[



Yes this is terrible 

Smallville supernatural go hand in hand, the ratings are most likely going to suffer this way


----------



## Jimin (Jul 13, 2009)

Twilight killed the CW ratings.
Twilight killed the CW ratings.
Twilight killed the CW ratings.

In other news, how many villains we got left? Cross off Lex, Zod, Bizarro, Doomsday, Brainiac. They don't have much left. Maybe Metallo or Parasite or something like that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

Metallo might be interesting, I guess. 

Let's just hope they never introduce Darkseid.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 13, 2009)

They are going to introduce Darkseid. That's the plan.

And let's hope they do. If they mess up, at least they'll know what _not_ to do for his film appearance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

How can they not screw up? Look what they did to Doomsday. He was a pussy. I'm sure he'll be back and all, but he was a pussy.

Darkseid will probably be a Kryptonian or a Kryptonite infected person with a name alluding to Darkseid or something shitty like that. At best he'll be a powerful alien that gets shit-stomped by Clark in one punch after initially one-shotting him.


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2009)

Cyborg Supes FTW  they cant screw that one up  can they ?


----------



## Nimander (Jul 14, 2009)

Smallville has definitely lost some of the magic that made many of the earlier seasons enjoyable.  One of my absolute favorite moments of the series is when Chloe tells Clark she knows about his powers and tells him to go to Smallville and save the people there.  Her reaction when he zooms out of the room and the cup drags along the table made the freakin' season for me (I quite possibly might still be a Chole-Clark shipper at heart, which is kinda sad).

But, as the comic book fan I am, I feel that if they can find some way to make the League a more active role in Clark's life, it could add an interesting angle to the series.  A Wonder Woman, or, dare I say it, Bruce Wayne () cameo could do wonders for the show if they write it in correctly.  They can still do a lot with the series before they decide to finally end it.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 14, 2009)

This show was GREAT back when I went to High School. I watched it every week during its last seasons, but I felt it turned out too boring and I quit watching it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2009)

It's kinda repetitive, but I don't find it all that boring. Some of the things make me want to burn my family alive and listen to them scream, but it's not too boring.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2009)

Kryponite this kryponite that 

Thats smallville lately  fodder must always have Kryponite stashed somewhere, hell there was even Kryponite dollar bills


----------



## Migooki (Jul 15, 2009)

I kinda wanna start watching this again.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 15, 2009)

I've started the series from begining, I never watched the first one when it was on TV. One of the first meteor freak of the week looked a lot like the actor for Jimmy Olsen.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I've started the series from begining, I never watched the first one when it was on TV. One of the first meteor freak of the week looked a lot like the actor for Jimmy Olsen.



Funny i remember that, wasnt he the guy who stole Clark's powers and he beat the shit out of Clark until lightning struck and Clark gfot his powers back?


----------



## Magnet (Jul 16, 2009)

there is a smallville thread, sweet
fan right here
watched every eppy


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2009)

So tell us what are your thought on Smallville?

Season by season


----------



## Magnet (Jul 16, 2009)

well i like like it lol, besides naruto its the only other forum i go to

umm i wont go into depth but ill share my thoughts on some seasons

seasons 1-3 : it started of great, he got some powers and learned more about himself and his back ground. the only bad thing is that they didnt focus all on clark and there is too much kyrptonite and infected pple. 

season 4: the introduction to lois lane,i wasnt sure it was a good move at first.but im a fan of her. the banter between lois and clark are funny and enjoyable to watch. the downside to this season is the whole witch arc. it got stupid imo.

season 5-6: some good eppies, the brainiac character was great to watch.  
but it dragged. they wernt getting anywhere with the development of clark, and kept getting other guys in. lana is pissing me off as usual.

season 7: overall season i found it......kinda crap. the veritas arc wasnt to my liking. lex finally crossed the dark side....finally. and lex finally found out the secret about clark. 
best part of the last eppy is that lana left, man she annoyed me 

season 8: eppisodes 1-10 were really good. it brought the show watchable after season 7. clark kent, lois lane, daily planet. good stuff. the show was getting somewhere. untill....
after lana returned (crappy timing) well ..............she fuked it all up her episodes killed me, and her _batman begins_ story made me vomit.
          after that the writers got dumb and again they were dragging the clark kent character. lois in tights was good though.
the finale didnt live up to the hype. i wanted the fight to go longer. and jimmy!!!! wtf 

if u asked me to review these seasons ages ago i would of had better words to use lmao

im gunna gove season 9 a chance, i dnt wanna get my hopes up too high 
*Spoiler*: __ 



starting sept 25, first eppy called "savior''


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2009)

Batman begins story :rofl Oh how could i forget


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't remember any Batman Begins story. 


I'm hoping they redeem the show with a good season, but I'm not holding my breath. Why I keep watching it, despite its failing quality, I'm not sure. Maybe it's just loyalism and boredom.


----------



## Magnet (Jul 17, 2009)

lana training 


i hope the picks up as well, i read alot of promising spoilers over at kryptonsite 
but yeah, im keeping my hopes at a low


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 18, 2009)

did clark and lois lane already made luv? or not yet?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 18, 2009)

clark hasn't had sex with anyone except for lana. he would kill them in the process obviously.

i doubt he ever will have sex with lois on the show anyway. just kiss.

btw, each time clark has had sex with lana he's either lost his powers, or she gained powers.


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2009)

Lana's shitty training, how could you forget CMX :rofl Well i dont blame you, It was horrible.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 19, 2009)

so he hasnt maked up with Lois yet? And how would he kill her if he made the luv with her?
He makes luv with her all the time in the comics!


----------



## Magnet (Jul 19, 2009)

there are a couple in the comics, but this is smallville where in the comics he didnt know lois lane yet, now he is a reporter at the DP with lois as his partner there relationship gets closer and closer  



Suigetsu said:


> did clark and lois lane already made luv? or not yet?


sadly not yet lol 
there getting there, next season there gunna get closer and we maybe see something 

uncertain on how to answer


> Question: They're have been conflicting reports about where Smallville is heading in the romance department this year. Is it the season of Clois, or are they really revisiting Lois and Ollie again? --Jeff
> Ausiello: It's full-tilt-Clois. I'm sure they will touch on Lois-Ollie, but it won't be anything significant.


wtf!! lollie again? its gunna be another slow season lol


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 19, 2009)

what is lollie?
to me it sounds like....  hmm nah. It is a pairing right?
Ho is Ollie anyways?


----------



## Shidoshi (Jul 19, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember any Batman Begins story.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they redeem the show with a good season, but I'm not holding my breath. Why I keep watching it, despite its failing quality, I'm not sure. Maybe it's just loyalism and boredom.


You've invested eight years into it...you at least feel you deserve to see how the trainwreck ends.  Kinda like the reason one still reads Naruto.

I know because I feel the same way about Smallville...and have answered such even when I'm asked by caring family members.

Besides...it's really the only way to *truly* enjoy the greatness of _Supernatural_ that follows it.


----------



## Magnet (Jul 19, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> what is lollie?
> to me it sounds like....  hmm nah. It is a pairing right?
> Ho is Ollie anyways?



lol yeah its a pairing, ollie x lois
ollie is the green arrow

i liked him at first, now he is getting kind of annoying
i heard next season that besides getting a little time with lois he is goin to go back to drinking and thinking bout the past.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> so he hasnt maked up with Lois yet? And how would he kill her if he made the luv with her?
> He makes luv with her all the time in the comics!



Comics and Smallville are different 

Clark is afraid since he hasnt mastered all his powers his afraid he might lose control and super speed and power fuck her


----------



## Jimin (Jul 19, 2009)

I was under the impression that the DC contract states that they couldn't do Clois. Well, at least not make it Smallville canon.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 19, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I was under the impression that the DC contract states that they couldn't do Clois. Well, at least not make it Smallville canon.



who why not?

I find hilarious how green arrow gets to make up with lois instead of superman hahahaha.

I dont like green arrow... He is like a wanabe Robin Hood.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> who why not?
> 
> I find hilarious how green arrow gets to make up with lois instead of superman hahahaha.
> 
> I dont like green arrow... He is like a wanabe Robin Hood.


 Yeah, a billionaire, playboy, only beats up criminals kind of Robin Hood that doesn't give money to the poor.  What a copycat.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, a billionaire, playboy, only beats up criminals kind of Robin Hood that doesn't give money to the poor.  What a copycat.



 what a f***ing ass.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got a feeling the Robin Hood is the place where they got the inspiration for Green Lantern.

Anyway, what's wrong with him?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2009)

The problem is this: in a world of super-powered villains and access to high-tech weaponry, why, of all things, would you use a fucking bow and arrow?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2009)

so is batman even going to make an apperance on the show. it has not been as good as it was when it first started.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The problem is this: in a world of super-powered villains and access to high-tech weaponry, why, of all things, would you use a fucking bow and arrow?



You're forgetting high tech bow and arrow and other shit.

Same thing with Batty boy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2009)

I doubt it. Maybe Bruce Wayne will appear, with some allusion to Batman (he won't be Batman yet), but I really doubt that'll even happen either.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I've started the series from begining, I never watched the first one when it was on TV. *One of the first meteor freak of the week looked a lot like the actor for Jimmy Olsen*.


that because they are twin brothers.


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

Bats cant appear in your Smallville :ho


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> that because they are twin brothers.



Oooooookay.

Anyway now that I'm on season 2 I'm begining to really miss Lex. His actor was a brilliant Lex especially in the begining when he was trying to be good.


----------



## Magnet (Jul 20, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I've got a feeling the Robin Hood is the place where they got the inspiration for Green Lantern.
> 
> Anyway, what's wrong with him?



i dnt like green arrow cause the show is meant to be about clark, the writers take too many time going over his personal life and his past which i dnt give 2 fucks about.





NAM said:


> so is batman even going to make an apperance on the show. it has not been as good as it was when it first started.



sadly not
dc restrictions on batman, wonder women, jimmy olsen (thats y they killed "henry")

clark isnt allowed to were tights and fly also no clois (both rumored to be lifted in season 9 or 10)

i wouldnt be surprised if they killed chloe off, since she isnt in the comics


----------



## Cronos (Jul 23, 2009)

there's so many stuff they can still do with this series, i'm thinking a 30 + episode season 


but maybe i just don't want to let this one go


----------



## Kalle85 (Jul 23, 2009)

So, here are some new spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 




- Metallo Comes To Smallville In Season 9
TV Guide has revealed that Beverly Hills 90210 and Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles alum Brian Austin Green has been cast in "at least the first two episodes of Season 9" as Superman comics villain "Metallo. John Corben (a.k.a. Metallo) is a new reporter at the Daily Planet who ends up with a Kryptonite heart. As for his backstory: "We know that there’s multiple versions of Metallo," executive producer Kelly Souders explained. "We picked one of the different versions and I think people will realize which one after the first episode."

-Kneel Before Blue: Callum Blue Is Zod
TV Guide is reporting that Callum Blue will make his first appearance in the season premiere, and he will be a series regular. "We’re introducing him as Major Zod—this is before he became General Zod." Souders added that "over the course of the season, the venomous side of Zod rises because he experiences a few key betrayals with our beloved characters." 

Whether or not Zod happens to also be "Mason" remains to be seen. Unfortunately, this seems to confirm that Sam Witwer will not be returning to Smallville.

- Lots of reports on relationships for Season 9, some of which are conflicting. E! Online says this about Chloe and Clark: "We're actually hearing of a "strained relationship" between Chloe and Clark next season on Smallville. Those two will always work together, and they will always be your "Chloe and Clark," but expect some tension in season nine.




BIG RUMOR: From Smallville To... Metropolis?

Ain't It Cool News today posted a big rumor that - if true - could be something huge for Smallville fans.

Here's something a tipster sent that site:

    On black, with crimson/red text in the same font lettering that Smallville uses, and a transparent grey Superman "S" watermark behind the text:

    METROPOLIS

    CHRISTMAS 2010

    Then at the bottom is a banner advertising the Smallville presentation.

AICN is suggesting the possibility that Smallville will conclude its 9-year run in May 2010, with whatever this is serving as a sequel to the show.

So far, no one officially connected with the series has confirmed or denied anything. To go into a ninth season with an end point in mind would be very smart for the series, both creatively and in terms of promotion, especially if a "Metropolis" movie could wrap it up. Bonus points could be had if former series stars like Michael Rosenbaum, Kristin Kreuk, Annette O'Toole, and even John Glover and John Schneider could return for the series' final hurrah.

Stay tuned for more information. Of course if this is true, we'll be hearing more at the Comic-Con panel on July 26!


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

This season is going to be ass


----------



## Jimin (Jul 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Metallo should be cool, but Major Zod? 

Smallville ending with Zod is fine IMO.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Metropolis?

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Lawl Its going to be called Metropolis, let the fucking show die


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 23, 2009)

...on kryptonsite I'm seeing that Tom Welling has signed on for a tenth season.  wtf is wrong with the network if they make a tenth season of smallville.  could be the metroplis thing you were talking about...but who knows.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

Why kill a cashcow if it's still makin' milk?


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

But its boring now 

Clark cant fly 

Clark is still pussy 

Clark is always at fault when one of the cast dies because of his lack of incentive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

I have been able to predict everything within 80% accuracy (such as the fight with Doomsday being a snoozer) as anyone probably can, so I agree it's very boring and old and has been for a while.

Still, $$$.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

The doomsday fight  even the bizarro fight was better, They should make it better atleast make clark turn into comics clark not that emo brat he is now.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 23, 2009)

But Patty, emo Clark and Smallville go hand in hand. :[



> I have been able to predict everything within 80% accuracy (such as the fight with Doomsday being a snoozer) as anyone probably can, so I agree it's very boring and old and has been for a while.



Oh, Jeremy. We keep watching because its an unhealthy addiction. If we don't, we feel we wasted time ever watching it in the first place. If we keep watching it, we feel bored. Its lose lose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

The show is basically this:

Clark forgets lesson from previous episode
Bad things happen
Clark blames himself
Clark gets beat up
Clark gets hurt by Kryptonite
Chloe/Lois/Lana/random guest star/etc remove Kryptonite
Clark one-hit pwns
Happy ending, Clark learns lesson


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

I hate Clark. Smallville Clark.

I wish comic Superman smacked some sense in his younger counterpart's head.


----------



## Magnet (Jul 24, 2009)

there is a rumor going around that a "suit" will be introduced in smallville, only that there will be no cape

chances are it might be in leather, maybe like the green arrow costume


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The show is basically this:
> 
> Clark forgets lesson from previous episode
> Bad things happen
> ...



You can brake any show or movie to such basics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> You can brake any show or movie to such basics.


 True, but other shows are usually a little more believable.


----------



## Magnet (Jul 25, 2009)

got some spoilers from ausiello


*Spoiler*: __ 






* Season 9's theme is "Clark's darkest hour."

** Look for a season-long love triangle with Clark, Lois, and Red-Blue Blur.*

* Chloe, still grieving over Jimmy's death, will immerse herself in all things Watchtowerish. Peterson also hinted at some tension for Chlark when she realizes she's no longer content just being his sidekick.

** We'll find out why Clark isn't flying in a scene with him and Jor-El (the returning Terence Stamp) in the season premiere*.

* Footage of Brian Austin Green as Metallo will be unveiled at tomorrow's Con panel. As of now, he's on board for two episodes, but Peterson says they're hopeful he'll do more.

* The episode they're currently shooting (either 9.02 or 9.03) focuses on Oliver's downward spiral.

* Battlestar Galactica's Alessandro Juliani will reprise his role as Dr. Emil Hamilton for several episodes this season.

* Story-wise, Peterson is not approaching this season as Smallville's last.

* I saved the best for last: Peterson recently had dinner with Michael Rosenbaum. Interpret as you like





the ones i bolded are the ones im interested in


----------



## Magnet (Jul 27, 2009)

some stuff from comic con 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed

Here's a rundown of the sneak peek they showed at Comic-Con:

    * "The world's greatest hero has risen" appears on screen along with the *Superman logo.*
    * A montage of Clark on his path to becoming a hero. "And he is not alone," says the preview. Followed by shots of each Justice League member who has fought with him: Aquaman, Black Canary, Impulse, Cyborg, Zatanna, Martian Manhunter, Supergirl, Green Arrow, the Legion and Watchtower. Studio reps confirm to us that Laura Vandervoort is not returning to the show, despite her appearance in the preview.
    * The introduction of Zod, who's brought several friends with him (more on that below). He's seen fighting toe-to-toe with Tess. 
    * Lois is seen fighting in the future. 
    * Chloe (Allison Mack) relies on the protection of a gun this season.
    * Brian Austin Green's Metallo has a very sinister look to him. He's seen with the Kryptonite power source on his chest, iconic for the Metallo character. 
** There is a hot and steamy love scene between Lois and Clark. Heavy petting and make-out sesh included*. 
    * For a split second it seems that Lex has appeared on screen, but it could be our imagination. 
** Clark has a nifty new super suit. It's all black, no spandex, with the silver Superman logo on the front and a long black trench coat that doubles as a cape.*

What we learned from the panel:

    * Chloe and Clark's relationship will be very strained. Says executive producer Kelly Souders, "They have a little bit of a rocky start."
    * Erica Durance is in 18 episodes this season. 
    * "I think you guys are going to be pretty excited this year," says Erica regarding the Clark and Lois progression. "Lois is dealing with being smitten with Superman and still finds Clark irritating." This season is going to be "spicy," she adds. Lois and Clark will definitely grow closer this year, but there's a love triangle between Clark, Lois and the Blur. "Just as Clark falls for Lois, she's falling for someone else," says Peterson. 
    * A relationship for Chloe and Clark is "dead in the water," says Allison. Clark is preoccupied with other women and Chloe is dealing with the loss of Jimmy while stepping into a more powerful position with the supes. 
    * The entire panel kept quiet when asked if there would be a Smallville movie in the future. Curious. 
    * Regarding the new Superman suit, Kelly explains that Clark doesn't just show up to a tailor and figure it out the first time. The producers know there is a long arc for Clark to become Superman and it's a bumpy road. 
    * Justin Hartley says we will see a lot more of the Green Arrow this year. He's going to be struggling in a dark place. Peterson adds that in the first eight episodes you "will see him hit rock bottom."
    * The producers say Metallo (Brian Austin Green) is a big part of the first two episodes. The ninth season also brings the return of Toyman and we'll see Roulette as well. 
    * Kelly says they do have a series finale planned if the ninth season is their last, however, it could change if they are picked up for a tenth season. 
    * Geoff Johns, who wrote "Legion" this year, is writing another episode this season and says it will be "Justice Society of America." 
    * Tom Welling is directing two episodes this season, while Allison Mack will direct one. 
    * When asked if Lex was actually dead, Peterson says, we all know from the mythos that Lex is "absolutely not dead."
    * Peterson says they are brainstorming for a Green Arrow sidekick story.


What we learned in the press room:

    * Clark and Oliver's relationship will be tested this year. There's a jealousy because Clark has powers Oliver doesn't, and for the sheer fact that Lois and Clark are on their way to a relationship, while Ollie attempts to rekindle things with Lois.
    * When asked if the love scene between Lois and Clark is a dream, Peterson says, "It is one reality we explore in the show."
    * "Lois comes back from the future and she starts getting flashes and she thinks she has amnesia. She thinks something is wrong with her," says Durance. "I know that they're going to develop all sorts of scenarios for her to try to piece all those things together like a big puzzle to figure out what's going on, and then maybe be the lynch pin key answer to some of Clark's questions, which is a different place for her to be." 
    * As seen in the preview, Chloe was wielding a gun. Allison explains that she's on her own this season, since the rest of the supes are off saving the world: "We'll see [Chloe] experimenting with some different paths. We're definitely going to see her trying new things this year. Always with the intent to save the world, but maybe not necessarily that Clark Kent has done."
    * We actually meet a young version of Zod. He's not quite a General yet, toting the name Major Zod. Callum explains that Zod is very manic and not quite in control of the troops he's brought with him. In his mind, Krypton has not been destroyed yet and he is unaware of Clark's existence. 
    * Because of the time parallel caused by Zod, Souders and Peterson teased a possible appearance by Jor-El, though we'll find out more in the second episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

Black suit with a silver logo? Sounds like that one alternate Superman that was a murderer.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 27, 2009)

Black suit Superman?

I should have known.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's a spoiler for the next season

The budget is gonna be so low most conversation scenes are going to be used as charades so to spare audio chops.
Instead we'll get an hour long of omnious music with a "papapaaa" when clark eventually remembers he's a kriptonian and smacks the villan of the week to next thursday.


----------



## Angelus (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's a cam version of the Comic Con 09 trailer. Metallo looks awesome IMO. I'm not too sure about Clarks dark suit and the coat, but it's nice to finally see the s-shield on his chest.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iwbe4KZKeo[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: Just found another version of the trailer on Kryptonsite:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzQbhj1KPpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Black suit Superman?
> 
> I should have known.


i think black is better, i cant just picture Tom Welling wearing the blue suit x_x.


----------



## Magnet (Jul 27, 2009)

well, at least he is getting somewhere


----------



## Jimin (Jul 30, 2009)

Would a higher quality version of what Rock Lee posted be out yet?


----------



## Magnet (Aug 7, 2009)

we might see a better version sometime before the premier i guess


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 7, 2009)

Enough with smallville, the man who is clark is like 30 years old, he aint no teen anymore lol
just wish *superman* starts instead of this


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 7, 2009)

he's not meant to be a teen in the show. he's meant to be like 23 now. they graduated high school in season 4.

this is the build up to becoming superman. he won't just jump straight into it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 9, 2009)

I just cracked up at the girls screaming during the steamy scene in that trailer. xD

*Spoiler*: _just some thoughts on the spoilers_ 



A love triangle eh? Lois sure does keep on getting the attention of these people with powers in one way or another. I've becom increasingly interested in Oliver's character so I'm certainly looking forward to the episodes coming up.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 13, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I hate Clark. Smallville Clark.
> 
> I wish comic Superman smacked some sense in his younger counterpart's head.


I don't think I hate him just yet, but it's getting there.



CrazyMoronX said:


> The show is basically this:
> 
> Clark forgets lesson from previous episode
> Bad things happen
> ...



And also how he alienates his friends/people. lol, sometimes I just wish he would get punched in the face (and actually feel it).


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2009)

That black costume actually looks decent


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, this show is still on?


----------



## Adonis (Aug 13, 2009)

You guys still watch this shit?


----------



## Magnet (Aug 21, 2009)

if any one is interested this is the official season 9 trailer


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 21, 2009)

lol this is just like when he wore the red ring and ran away


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 21, 2009)

lolol, clark hasnt had sex with loisa yet?

thats loeph 4 u


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 22, 2009)

man cant wait for the season premire.


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2009)

This show is still alive?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2009)

Just barely. I think it's on life support.


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2009)

So, has Green Arrow finally grown a beard yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2009)

Nope. He did grow a pair though.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 24, 2009)

Smallville jumped nights because it was tired of getting ratings raped by supernatural


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 25, 2009)

Is is tonight?  and to think I actually planned to be social this evening.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2009)

And to think I was planning on sitting at home doing nothing!


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Vault (Sep 25, 2009)

Need commentary


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 25, 2009)

red-blue blur, etc.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 25, 2009)

Kicking it off with a two girls kicking each other's asses and a miracle rescue by Clark? Ha. Mostly I was wondering why Lois wasn't more worried about the other girl coming after her immediately following the wreck.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 25, 2009)

Lois crazy, Chloe being Chloe, Clark acting like a robot etc.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 25, 2009)

I almost thought about watching the new episodes


----------



## Vault (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you guys


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 25, 2009)

Kneel before Zod
*gets backhanded by subordinate*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 25, 2009)

Wait, did future Kryptogirl just kill herself? I might have blinked and missed it, but didn't she cut the chain that held the thing that smashed into her and caused her to impale herself? So she comes back, tells Clark nothing, and dies? What was the point of that.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 25, 2009)

I think the show just answered your own question.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 25, 2009)

eh, this needed to have been 2 hours.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 25, 2009)

I really would just like to slap Chloe around. She acted like Clark never gave up anything to save people, like she was the only one to make sacrifices. Although, the thing about not changing destiny always bothered me. How does anyone know if it isn't your destiny to go back in time to change someone else's fate? 


Brandon Heat said:


> I think the show just answered your own question.


I suppose so, it just annoyed me that someone who appearently was important enough to get the watch belonging to Clark's father would just up and die in less than an hour.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2009)

was eet gud:ho


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2009)

damn it I missed the season premiere I thought it was going to air at 9:00


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 25, 2009)

She was just meant to warn and inform Clark on what will happen in the future. Now Clark will be hesitant to fight her.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 26, 2009)

Woah crazy episode. 

Right from the get go we get girl on girl action

My thoughts: great season opener. 

Zod was badass,Clark was good, Dr. H was cool, Lois was Hott, Corben was cool, chloe was a tad disappointing but oh well. 

The whole ninja assassin thing was weird but i figure we'll figure out whats going to happen as the season goes by.

Where i think this opener excels at is the fact that we have a mysteries right from the get go. Why is Zod there? WHy cant his troops use their powers? And what the hell happened in the future to Lois?

Over all i give it a 8.5/10


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 26, 2009)

Really good episode for Smallville definitely one of the best ones.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2009)

I didn't get what was going on...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 26, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I really would just like to slap Chloe around. She acted like Clark never gave up anything to save people, like she was the only one to make sacrifices. Although, the thing about not changing destiny always bothered me. How does anyone know if it isn't your destiny to go back in time to change someone else's fate?
> 
> I suppose so, it just annoyed me that someone who appearently was important enough to get the watch belonging to Clark's father would just up and die in less than an hour.



Well, considering that version was from the future, and in the present time, she is among Zod's soldiers, we will def be finding out more about her, and such. She came back from the future to tell Clark he "betrayed" them, I am going to assume Zod and his goons are going to try and take over the planet to try and replace Krypton as their Planet, but Clark ends up either stopping them himself, or once they figure out how to regain their powers (the future version could use her lazer eye power, so I assume they regain their powers later on.) Clark tells Humans about Kryptons, and introduces them to Blue Kryptonite (Maybe that's how she knew about Blue Kryptonite) and then Humans end up killing all the Kryptonians.

But, the timeline probably will be vastly different now in the present, cause Clark has been influenced by the future.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 26, 2009)

the guy who plays zod makes me cringe. when he ends his sentences, his voice gets muffled like his mouth and throat fills up with spit.

the episode didn't seem epic enough...but it was ok. i never do get too excited unless it talks about direct superman mythos stuff though anyway.

i liked the scene with clark on the building in the black coat though. hope he uses that costume all the time.


----------



## Vault (Sep 26, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't get what was going on...



Neither did i :S when it finished i was left like


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Sep 26, 2009)

Very good episode. This new season looks promising. After the disappointing season 8 finale, this episode was like a breath of fresh air IMO.


----------



## Kalle85 (Sep 26, 2009)

Season Premiere Ratings: How Did Smallville Do?

The overnight TV ratings are now out, and as some expected, Smallville's first Friday night had significantly lower ratings than the show had before.

With that said... it still beats most of The CW's lineup on other days of the week. It's unfortunate, though, that the folks who didn't see the show on Friday night, or those who might have had audio problems on their local affiliates, won't get a second-chance "encore" like The CW had given some of its other shows.

Also unsurprising? The America's Next Top Model "encore" at 9PM had only 1.17 million viewers. How about a more compatible show to pair with?

The CW did say this, however, in a press release (Yes, they said something nice about the show for once!):

    The premiere of SMALLVILLE scored our best performance in the Friday 8pm hour among adults 18-34 (1.0/4), adults 18-49 (1.0/4) and total viewers (2.5mil) in a year (Sept. 26 2008 ? Smackdown).

    Versus premiere night last year, Smallville outperformed our comedies by +25% in adults 18-49 and +25% in total viewers.

Source: Kryptonsite

Still good but it could do better. If Smallville would've stayed on it's timeslot, then it would be the strongest show on The CW with 4 Mio. viewers. But noooo, they had to move it to friday...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2009)

^for that vampire diaries shit. that show should've been on fridays imo.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2009)

Is anyone else confused about what the hell is going on in Smallville?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 26, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Is anyone else confused about what the hell is going on in Smallville?



We're not supposed to fully know what is going on. Considering not even Zod and his soldiers know wtf is going on.

All we know really is Clark is trying to not be "human" and embrace his destiny, and one of Zod's soldiers came from the future to kill Clark, cause he ends up betraying them.

We'll learn more as the season progresses.... I hope...


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 26, 2009)

The season premiere was wack! I think they should've ended Smallville last season.


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 26, 2009)

It was odd hearing "L" (English "L") on Smallville.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 27, 2009)

The episode was alright. It's nice to see the S-shield on Clarks chest, but the whole "Matrix-Clark" style looks absolutley ridiculus. Why not just use the solar suit that was shown in the Superman: Doomsday animated movie?


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2009)

Because no tights in mah Smallville


----------



## Jimin (Sep 27, 2009)

Jeez, Major Zod? They have no powers? Well, this is one big tease...


----------



## KidQuick (Sep 27, 2009)

Holy Crap Zod. That's serious. I like where this is going.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 28, 2009)

The last scene were they all kneeled before zod was pretty awesome


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 28, 2009)

I completely forgot about the episode on friday... oh well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

This episode had one of the most shitty, recurring cliches ever: memory loss.

I mean, if this was Smallville's first case of random-ass amnesia I'd be okay. But it's not. This shit happens every episode and it's getting old already. I knew she wouldn't remember anything, it was so damn obvious.

Other than that it was alright. Good to see that Clark isn't the one mysteriously losing all of his powers this time (the roles have reversed, amusingly), but I'm sure he will soon. I mean, it is Smallville.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This episode had one of the most shitty, recurring cliches ever: memory loss.
> 
> I mean, if this was Smallville's first case of random-ass amnesia I'd be okay. But it's not. This shit happens every episode and it's getting old already. I knew she wouldn't remember anything, it was so damn obvious.
> 
> Other than that it was alright. Good to see that Clark isn't the one mysteriously losing all of his powers this time (the roles have reversed, amusingly), but I'm sure he will soon. I mean, it is Smallville.


I started tuning into small vile into season 7 I think, and I already can tell this season is going to be bad. I need to buy my blue ray of Battle Star Galatica and pronto.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

It could be good, it has the guy from 90210 on it.  (he was great in SCC)

I can also seeing it being awful.


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 28, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I completely forgot about the episode on friday... oh well.



Pretty much the same... And I'm kind of disappointed how little I care given that I didn't completely hate last season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

Smallville is going to completely disappear from the *anals* of time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2009)

I actually had no clue when the episode was airing thus I missed the episode, I'll watch it later on.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2009)

good episode but there trying to make clark be like batman


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Sep 29, 2009)

Kalle85 said:


> Season Premiere Ratings: How Did Smallville Do?
> 
> *The overnight TV ratings are now out, and as some expected, Smallville's first Friday night had significantly lower ratings than the show had before.*



These ratings should go up drastically once Clark starts flying 

I hope :S


----------



## Magnet (Oct 1, 2009)

i didnt mind the show, besides the wacky wtf moments, it was still one of the top episodes i have seen in over half a year (last half of season 8 was crap)

clark and lois sex!!!!22!!@1!11@!!1111!!!!!


----------



## Glued (Oct 2, 2009)

this clark character failed to become Superman, nothing more than fanservice, angst and drama.

I miss 90s catoon and chris reeves


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2009)

I liked he's godfall suit, IMO it has been the best superman costume ever created.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 3, 2009)

Pretty decent episode. 

Laughed at how at the mention of the world Blur Lois creams her pants. 

Interesting to see that there's another El running around Earth


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 3, 2009)

I laughed when Corben pulled the lead lining off and managed to ruin his power core. It was such an anti-climatic moment. Not getting to see him and Clark get into any sort of fight. I suppose he would have been destroyed if that happened, but it might have been more interesting.  It was fun getting to see Tess and Lois butt heads though. :3


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 4, 2009)

PICS or gtfo!
Plz I wanna see pics of lois and clark having smexsmexsmexsmex. and the buttheads.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2009)

my question is why didn't he watch for cars before going to pick up the pictures what an idiot. I like the lois and clark interaction in the end even though i thought those 2 suddenly liking each other came from no where lol.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 4, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> my question is why didn't he watch for cars before going to pick up the pictures what an idiot.


Maybe it was the most recent picture he had of her. After all, he is going through chasing Clark like that all because of her. She was the one Corben cared the most about. It is a one-track mind kind of thing, your most precious thing might get lost and you can't think of anything else.


> I like the lois and clark interaction in the end even though i thought those 2 suddenly liking each other came from no where lol.


Yeah, thwat was sweet, they did always liked each other in that love-hate kind of way. But since Lois had not seen Clark in so long and just went through dealing with a crazy man an old friendly face is probably something anyone would love to see.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 4, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> my question is why didn't he watch for cars before going to pick up the pictures what an idiot. I like the lois and clark interaction in the end even though i thought those 2 suddenly liking each other came from no where lol.



yeah, the idiots didnt developed their relationship with the necesary pace.


BTW, who is the autor of your sig?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> yeah, the idiots didnt developed their relationship with the necesary pace.
> 
> 
> BTW, who is the autor of your sig?




besides that we'll always know that clark would choose lana over lois anyday. which sucks. 

and it was a gift from a friendpek


----------



## Vault (Oct 4, 2009)

Blah underwhelmed by Smallville again


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 4, 2009)

I love how lois always gets knocked out by the villain right before clark arrives


----------



## Vault (Oct 4, 2009)

^^ Its getting old and irritating


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh please. It's not as bad as the conveniently left kryptonite


----------



## Vault (Oct 4, 2009)

There is Kryptonite everything in that universe, from cuffs to dollar bills


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2009)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I love how lois always gets knocked out by the villain right before clark arrives





Vault said:


> ^^ Its getting old and irritating



would you rather he take off his glasses when facing off danger?? comeon guys do you expect her to catch him so easily?


----------



## Vault (Oct 4, 2009)

Still doesnt change the fact, it seems Lois gets knocked out almost every other episode


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 4, 2009)

I hate the fact that Lois has fake boobs


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2009)

plot needs her to be knocked out so clark could save her..this is nothing new it  has been happening since season 1 .



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I hate the fact that Lois has fake boobs



what?


----------



## Vault (Oct 4, 2009)

I hate the fact that Clark never listens never ever  How many people have died because he was acting like a tit


----------



## Glued (Oct 4, 2009)

didn't he learn his lesson with Lionel


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 5, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Oh please. It's not as bad as the conveniently left kryptonite



It's always one of these, Kryptonite,amnesia or getting knocked out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, another bad Smallville episode. Thats more like it. 

Not only do we get the Kryptonite, but we also get the cliche KO and immediate recovery just when the fight's over. Good job, Smallville, good job.


----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2009)

CMX you summed it up nicely 

This season has started off really poorly, Season 8 started off really amazing but half way with the return of Lana and oh yeah more kryponite fucked everything up


----------



## Jimin (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, S9 has started slowly. I don't even see the point of this Zod Army. It would have been so much cooler if it was just General Zod instead of powerless Major Zod and army. Who came up with that idea? It just ain't as good of an idea as just powered up Zod himself.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 5, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> would you rather he take off his glasses when facing off danger?? comeon guys do you expect her to catch him so easily?



They can think of different ways rather than :

*<insert name>* knocks out lois inside the *<insert location>* , just as he /she are about to *<insert action>* lois, clark arrives just in time and uses his *<insert power>* to defeat *<insert name>* before lois wakes up.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 5, 2009)

I always find it suspicious/hilarious that people get conveniently knocked out. Imagine the number of head trauma cases at hospital. And how come they don't all have serious brain damage?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, you'd think Lois, Lana, Chloe, and pretty much the rest of the case would all have a serious case of brain damage by now.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 5, 2009)

Their heads are incased in a PIS dome of invulnerability


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2009)

Apparently, beacuse I'm pretty sure at least a couple of the blows they've taken would kill regular people.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2009)

Someone give me the update on Chloe.


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2009)

Zod isnt going to be as powerful as Clark thats why he needs a army because Clark has been exposed to the yellow sun for far longer than them so he is naturally more powerful, thats why the girl tried to dumpen his power with blue Kryponite. Kara also got pwned by Clark


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 6, 2009)

Chloe is a being a bit of a bitch. First she wanted Clark to use the Legion ring to go back in time and stop Jimmy from dieing (he's not even the important Jimmy, and that would probably mean someone else dies), and then she gets pissed because Clark trusts Lois about his "heroics" and not her. Just goes to show she's pretty useless now, most of her talents are going to be taken over by the doc or Lois.


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2009)

Chloe is a dumb bitch  She is butthurt like no man's business this season


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> Zod isnt going to be as powerful as Clark thats why he needs a army because Clark has been exposed to the yellow sun for far longer than them so he is naturally more powerful, thats why the girl tried to dumpen his power with blue Kryponite. Kara also got pwned by Clark


 Sorry, but that's not how Smallville works. Clark is always weaker than any Kyrptonian because they are automically uber and know how to fly and use all of their powers 100%.

Sad, but true. Clark is gonna get lolraped.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2009)

clark fighting lex/zod wasn't that bad

also clark vs bizarro (both times)


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> clark fighting lex/zod wasn't that bad
> 
> also clark vs bizarro (both times)



Bizarro doesnt count because he used Clark's DNA 

and CMX it seems that THIS season atleast they are making Clark uber and using that instead of clark getting raped


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2009)

so far clark faught petty criminals though.


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2009)

He fought the Kryptonian girl who knew she wouldnt be able to win against clark so she used Blue Kryptonite


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2009)

oh yeah i remember saying "holy shit clark killed someone"


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2009)

She jumped herself and got pwned with her own weapon, wasnt Clark's fault


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2009)

Notice that they were both women. Men > women.


----------



## raxor (Oct 6, 2009)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> They can think of different ways rather than :
> 
> *Micael Bay* knocks out lois inside the *Optimus Prime* , just as he is about to *smex up* lois, clark arrives just in time and uses his *ass* to defeat *Michael Bay* before lois wakes up.



Like that?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 9, 2009)

I giggled when Oliver mentioned Resident Evil. I suppose every sci-fi type series has to have a zombie episode sooner or later.  Seems to be one of the in things now anyway, lots of people I know are reading zombie fiction.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 9, 2009)

Please, other series can have "zombie" episodes if they want to, but zombies have no place in smallville.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm not sure what shocked me more, that Oliver threw away a perfectly working zippo, or that Zod seems to carry a sword in his trousers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Chloe is a being a bit of a bitch. First she wanted Clark to use the Legion ring to go back in time and stop Jimmy from dieing (he's not even the important Jimmy, and that would probably mean someone else dies), and then she gets pissed because Clark trusts Lois about his "heroics" and not her. Just goes to show she's pretty useless now, most of her talents are going to be taken over by the doc or Lois.



So. . . she's a crappy character now.

The one good thing that drew me to the show. . .


----------



## The Big G (Oct 10, 2009)

They should have made Emil a season regular by now, he's a badass.

Second for the three minuets Zod was on screen he was a badass!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2009)

the gay pose zod did after slashing the dude ruined it for me.

this episode wasn't bad. isn't this the second tme oliver quit being green arrow? i'm sure he's get back into it soon


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Oct 10, 2009)

Is it just me or did anyone else notice about 5:20 into the episode that Clark turned Lois's coffee ice cold? Now when the hell did he learn how to do frost breath???


----------



## Jimin (Oct 10, 2009)

Holy crap. I didn't see the previews for this episode and I had no idea what was gonna happen. I did not see that coming...


----------



## Hibino (Oct 10, 2009)

Mystic Aizen said:


> Is it just me or did anyone else notice about 5:20 into the episode that Clark turned Lois's coffee ice cold? Now when the hell did he learn how to do frost breath???



He learned it during the training with Jor-El, maybe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2009)

it's safe to assume he can do everything _but_ fly. i swear if this show ends without showing clark flying around i'll rage.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2009)

he needs to learn to fly. clark is what 25 in the show. he should be flying since he was a teenager.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 11, 2009)

I suspect that Clark will only fly in the final episode of the series. At least that's the impression I got from Jor-el's statements in the Fortress of Solitude. It's not Lois and Clark.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 17, 2009)

I call mind hax, Clark shouldn't need mind reading to get in good with Lois. They already like each other and hasn't he been around her long enough to know some of the things she likes? I don't believe I've seen the Toyman happier, despite getting shot in the leg. Mercy sure knows the right person to go to for things. The ending made me feel warm and fuzzy. :3


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2009)

it ended with someone bleeding XDD

eh, Clark is odd at times. I really doubt every time Lois sees Clark she thinks those things. I mean, that is the level of complete infatuation. I noticed she was left handed too, which was disturbingly hot for some reason.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 18, 2009)

Lex 


Only lasted like two seconds but It was fantastic...It was like sex


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2009)

i miss lex


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2009)

I think I missed one of the episodes. And, the sad part is, I don't think I care.

I did see this Friday's, however, and thought it was pretty lame. Toyman sucks.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 19, 2009)

I actually kind of enjoyed last weeks episode more than the rest of the season. I do not particularly like the toyman as a villain (he looks just like Wormtail/Peter, a fat sweaty ratty looking fellow always disgusts me) but there was at least something resolved in this episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2009)

I didn't like the random-ass mind reading powers Clark picked up as a "trial". That was straight-up gay shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2009)

chill out guys. it was just a plot device to get close to lois and it was gone at the end of the episode. don't see the big deal and why people are calling it hax since he was using it on lois most of the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2009)

But it was stupid.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2009)

^ most of the episode-specific things in Smallville are rather silly. What I didn't like was how Clark conveniently forgot about all the other abilities he has, instead using that sole power the whole episode. I mean, I don't see what was stopping him from just x-ray scanning the ballroom from the very beginning.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 21, 2009)

Well if he always did the smart thing then there would be no drama and the mind reading was mostly just to get the Lois and Clark thing really moving.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2009)

I had a dream last night where I was Clark and I met this redhead at a party and we got married after she caught me lifting up a water tower and welding it with heat vision.

Then we went to Africa or something and took a bunch of pictures. It was strange.

I woke up feeling lonely and despondent. Thanks, Smallville.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 23, 2009)

too many adverts 

Does anyone have the DVD for Smallville? How long do episodes run for?


----------



## Nimander (Oct 23, 2009)

Who has a good site where I can watch the latest season (that doesn't use Megavideo; I hate them)?  I've fallen behind and I want to catch up on the emoness and drama.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 23, 2009)

great episode, best episode this season.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> Who has a good site where I can watch the latest season (that doesn't use Megavideo; I hate them)?  I've fallen behind and I want to catch up on the emoness and drama.



what's in here


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 24, 2009)

Lois has a confirmed power, she falls unconscious after being hit by the villain in any way


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2009)

Are you kidding? Lois knows how to kick some serious arse now, ever since she was Stiletto. I kind of wondered about it when she held her own against the assassin from the future, now it's basically confirmed. I like her a lot more now.

Now that I think about it, she would have been strong probably before she was Stiletto, since her father was some army hardarse and she grew up on the base.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 25, 2009)

I completely forgot to watch this episode on Friday. But found a stream so here I am. The bits of awkwardness between Lois and Clark are always so endearing. xD I do wonder how Clark ever gets something done with all the crime that could be going on out there. The whole thing being orchestrated by Chloe sure was something. Even though I don't usually like Chloe I do have to give her some respect for pulling that off.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2009)

in  a way chloe was the only person who could bring oliver back. clark isn't..dark enough lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't beleive Oliver was dumb enough to fall for that laptop trick; I saw that coming a million miles away.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't beleive Oliver was dumb enough to fall for that laptop trick; I saw that coming a million miles away.



lol did you see how much money he had in his bank account though!? if i saw that number go down to zero before my eyes i would cry. xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, that was a surprise. I was expecting a few million, maybe, but 3 billion?!?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2009)

no wonder he doesn't care about his company,he's set for life...his kids are set for life..

i wonder how much batman's bank account would come up too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

I remember seeing someone post numbers a while ago in the OBD, but I can't remember. Maybe 5 billion?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 26, 2009)

batman clark kents smallville


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 26, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that was a surprise. *I was expecting a few million*, maybe, but 3 billion?!?



lol are you serious? It was obviously at least 1 billion.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't beleive Oliver was dumb enough to fall for that laptop trick; I saw that coming a million miles away.



I can't believe the writers of smallville thought that viewers are actually interested in oliver's character and give a shit about him being wallowed up in self pity


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> lol are you serious? It was obviously at least 1 billion.


TV, for whatever reason, always downplays money. At least in my experience. 


Dr.Douchebag said:


> I can't believe the writers of smallville thought that viewers are actually interested in oliver's character and give a shit about him being wallowed up in self pity


 I doubt they think any of us care about his character; I'm sure they think girls get boners to him.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2009)

Smallville with just Tom Welling would be fucking horrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2009)

Like, every character is played by Tom Welling? That'd be pretty weird, bro.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2009)

if Eddie Murphy can do it...


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like, every character is played by Tom Welling? That'd be pretty weird, bro.



 that's not what I meant.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2009)

I know it isn't what you meant, which makes it good.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2009)

Oliver richer than the Luthor's?  not sure I quite believe that.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 30, 2009)

I've seen a lot, and I mean a lot of CGI/special effects on Smallville, but it looked especially badass this week.  Blocking the bullets and the laser vision were run-of-the-mill for the show, but when he caught that bullet and it went back to real time with Oliver staring at Clark, that was fucking awesome.  Just imagine: what goes through your mind when you're facing death one moment, and the next you're staring at a person who just caught a bullet half an inch from your eye?

Anyway, I do love the effort they put into the effects on this show.  It kind of enhances the Superman persona in ways we really can't get from the movies IMO.

/fan-wanking


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 30, 2009)

Can't believe they ended the episode with that scene.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2009)

ending kinda turned me on


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2009)

as cheesy and as obvious that whole Chloe/Stuart thing was, kind of like how it might develop from here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2009)

lol battle of the computer geeks


----------



## The Big G (Oct 31, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Can't believe they ended the episode with that scene.



Yeah i was half expecting them to ret con it with some time travel or something. 

Zod was a bad ass today. Like how he named his company RAO as in Kyrpton's sun, thought that was a nice touch.

Next week should be really badass


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 31, 2009)

nah, they will probably be like "I don't know what I was thinking. Disregard last episode" or memory loss or something. I've become too accustomed to Smallville tactics of bringing up something potentially awesome then just doing nothing with it.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> Oliver richer than the Luthor's?  not sure I quite believe that.



Green arrow is more richer than Lex actually, Oliver is almost Bruce Wayne rich


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2009)

> Lex Luthor has an estimated net worth of at least $48.6 billion



oliver has more


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

From one account Olly had 3 billion in it and thats not even his net worth


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2009)

damn i loved yesterday episode.

it was pretty good and loved the special effect wend Crark saved oliver.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 31, 2009)

hmm....makes you wonder what Bill Gates is doing w/ his $50+ Billion


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Oct 31, 2009)

Nimander said:


> I've seen a lot, and I mean a lot of CGI/special effects on Smallville, but it looked especially badass this week.  Blocking the bullets and the laser vision were run-of-the-mill for the show, but when he caught that bullet and it went back to real time with Oliver staring at Clark, that was fucking awesome.  Just imagine: what goes through your mind when you're facing death one moment, and the next you're staring at a person who just caught a bullet half an inch from your eye?
> 
> Anyway, I do love the effort they put into the effects on this show.  It kind of enhances the Superman persona in ways we really can't get from the movies IMO.
> 
> /fan-wanking



QFT!! Clark catching that bullet and saving Oliver was one of the best scenes in the entire series. I haven't seen something that good since probably Season 2. Let's hope they have more scenes like that!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

That bullet-catch at the end was the best part of the episode. One of the only parts worth watching, really.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree with you  That was pretty awesome 

Olly must hate Clark deep down :rofl seriously he takes the girl and he shows off by saving your ass just inches from certain doom


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

Ufortunately for Clark, anybody with a chunk of kryptonite (which can be found under any random rock in the state) could whoop his ass. Oliver would kill him easily.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2009)

Soon he shall be eating Kryptonite for breakfast 

I remember the Kryptonite arrow


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 2, 2009)

Mystic Aizen said:


> ..I haven't seen something that good since probably Season 2. Let's hope they have more scenes like that!


huh? smallville didn't get good, as in story-wise and effects-wise, untill season 4 atleast. what could have possibly happpened in season 2 that could compare to 'this'?

but the scene was pretty epic. hope they can add that to the fights though.


----------



## Trash Bear (Nov 2, 2009)

I understand why they did it, but it stills irritates me every time I watch this show, that every single person in the world has access to kryptonite. Christ little kids can just dig it up from their backyard and then go fuck supes up.

As far as this season, it's been the best one imo, and I love that he's not wearing that red jacket/blue shirt combo anymore. I'm really glad that the Olly angst is over with finally, it was kind of getting lame.

Just like to reiterate that No Lana = good smallville, my god, It was painful to watch this sometimes, even her looks couldn't stop her from bringing down the show, good riddance.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2009)

Season 2 i think Clark flew IIRC


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

I find it funny/silly that everything is always powered by Kyrptonite, too. Like it's an all-purpose duracell battery or power-booster, or steroids, or *insert anything else here*. It's a wonder material and I'm surprised that light bulbs aren't made out of it in the show.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I find it funny/silly that everything is always powered by Kyrptonite, too. Like it's an all-purpose duracell battery or power-booster, or steroids, or *insert anything else here*. It's a wonder material and I'm surprised that light bulbs aren't made out of it in the show.



lol you gave me the idea of clark being locked in a room with a kryptonite light bulb


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

Or if he had sex with Lois and she was using a kyrptonite diaphragm.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2009)

Even money can be counterfeited with it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

I almost forgot about that. 

Is there anything it can't do?


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2009)

It can be a truth serum, handcuffs can be made out of it seriously why would a normal human who has no knowledge of Clark's secret need Kryptonite cuffs for?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

Maybe they make the already unbreakable handcuffs more unbreakable?


----------



## Raviene (Nov 3, 2009)

they could also make a condom laced w/ kryptonite because its the only way for Clark to have some quality time w/ Lois...not unless he wants to blow a hole thru her poon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2009)

He'd need blue kryptonite for that, otherwise he'll just have that "omg it's kryptonite" face on and not move.


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2009)

Omg its kryptonite face  

 Blue kryptonite only dumpens his power right  and it seem his getting more powerful by the second so he will still lose control and mess her up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2009)

It removes his power completley, I believe. It's what that slut from the future threw at him.

Maybe he should just get a bunch of red-sun lamps in his sex den.


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2009)

The way he threw the slut though  Seemed a bit super powered

I dont think RAO blew up too tbh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2009)

Who even knows anymore? I can't keep up with the hundreds of different kryptonite colors this damn show has.

Black K, Green K, Red K, Blue K, Rainbow K (makes Clark gay), etc... It's ridiculous.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That bullet-catch at the end was the best part of the episode. One of the only parts worth watching, really.



Fuck.  Now I'm compelled to sig it in gif form.

*goes clip hunting*


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2009)

the best parts of the show for me always seem to involve Oliver and Lois in some way. I practically creamed my pants when (after leaving the halloween party in S08) Oliver hits the tab of the soda can at the end of the alley.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 7, 2009)

Dude this episode was bad ass!

Zod gained so many levels of badassery in this episode it was unbelievable!

Best episode of the season!


----------



## Trash Bear (Nov 7, 2009)

Seriously, Zod is so fucking awesome, it's ridiculous. I'm really really hoping him and Clark meet up a few times, and start up a friendship of sorts (I don't believe Clark knows what he looks like, I believe Tess is the only one who does, so it'll be cool if Zod approaches him in a social manner, to try and get his guard down).


----------



## Raviene (Nov 7, 2009)

yeah Zod was good in this chapter...after how many tries it seems that the writers finally got it right 

another good thing that came out of this episode is who they were at war with ...BLACK ZERO

i do hope the drop in on earth and start wrecking shit and whatnot and i also hope that they're not Kryptonians but another race who can just duke it out w/ them technologically and/or physically


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2009)

so I skiped like, the past nine episodes and saw the first half of the most recent one and it felt okay Ish. Like watching en episode of stargate


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2009)

the lack of lois in this episode is disappointing


----------



## Kalle85 (Nov 7, 2009)

Season 10 is coming for sure:

Smallville Ratings Rise For "Kandor"

Smallville had its highest ratings for the season thus far with "Kandor" on Friday night.

According to TVByTheNumbers, Smallville's initial overnight ratings achieved 2.76 million viewers. The CW has issued a release touting certain ratings wins:

    Smallville WON the 8-9pm hour among adults 18-34 (1.3/4), men 18-34 (1.5/7) and men 18-49 (1.5/5-tie).

    Smallville again climbed to a new season high in adults 18-34 (1.3/5), adults 18-49 (1.2/4), men 18-49 (1.5/5) and total viewers (2.76mil). This also marks our best performance here in these demos in over a year (Sept. 08).

    Smallville was up vs last week by 8% in adults 18-34, 7% in men 18-34, 9% in adults 18-49, 15% in men 18-49, and 14% in total viewers.

Ratings up-ticks like these could make Season 10 more likely...

Source: kryptonsite


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 7, 2009)

This episode was very good. Zod was really fleshed out in this episode.



Kalle85 said:


> Season 10 is coming for sure:
> 
> Smallville Ratings Rise For "Kandor"
> 
> ...



I am not sure that I want them to do a tenth season, but if they do I would want it to be the final one.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 9, 2009)

Fucking The CW giving the green light for another shitty Smallville season, but decides to cancel Veronica Mars after 3 seasons without so much as a proper season finale.

Fuck you @ The CW management.


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2009)

Plz not a season 10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2009)

i think they should have 1 more season, it will give the show a proper ending.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't really like where this whole Kandorian thing is going. Why do they think Clark is going to give them their powers back?

Lemme guess: they are going to take his powers from him and ruin any chance of an actual fight.


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2009)

They think something like a ritual needs to be done to get their powers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe they will use yellow Kryptonite to transfer powers from him to all of them and they will all get 100% of it in classic Smallville fashion.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 9, 2009)

season 10 . great. another excuse to painfully drag out the show.


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2009)

As long as Clark can fly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh, he'll fly alright. Into a cloud made of kryptonite.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2009)

The Wonder Twins? Really...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

Are they powered by Kryptonite?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 11, 2009)

so does zod have his powers back. he see clark burn his symbol on his fathers grave but then disappears all of a sudden. and the wonder twins come out next episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

No, he just did the normal disappearing act that any mysterious onlooker does on TV. He has no powers.


----------



## Kalle85 (Nov 12, 2009)

"Society" To Air As A Two-Hour Movie!

Entertainment Week'y's Michael Ausiello has revealed that The CW has decided to air the upcoming Justice Society 2-parter as a two hour movie special on Friday, January 29, 2010.

Sadly, that's still a Friday, but the "movie" aspect of it all should get the show some huge promotion.

Ausiello also promises another, bigger scoop later today so stay tuned....

Source: Kryptonsite

Whoa, that's awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

Society what now? 

I guess I don't watch these promo things as much as I need to, I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## chulance (Nov 12, 2009)

A movie for Smallville?

Yes!


----------



## Kalle85 (Nov 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Society what now?
> 
> I guess I don't watch these promo things as much as I need to, I have no idea what's going on.



It's written by Geoff Johns and it features the Justice Society of America (Stargirl, Hawkman and Doctor Fate.) The Martian Manhunter will also return. Some epic stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

Sounds like it could be epic fail to me. I mean, it is the CW.


----------



## Kalle85 (Nov 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds like it could be epic fail to me. I mean, it is the CW.


Could be. But I have faith. xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

You're a better man than me. I have fait that it will be an atrocity and a let down.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 13, 2009)

Next week looks like it will be interesting episode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 13, 2009)

the wonder twins
lois hanging on flag poles just like in the superman movies

the nostalgia was amazing.


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 13, 2009)

I thought this epi was going to be massive fail via Wonder Twins. Was that bad


----------



## Shidoshi (Nov 14, 2009)

I missed the first half of this episode...


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought it wasn't as bad as it could have been (which says something about Smallville these days). I did cringe at the "powers activate!" bits, but glady the twins weren't in it enough. All in all the episode lacked evilness. I suppose the shining grace is that it made Chloe semi-useful as a public sidekick, for about 5 minutes until Clark just casually revealed his face to them! Nice job hero.


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are they powered by Kryptonite?



My first suspicion ofcourse


----------



## Shidoshi (Nov 14, 2009)

He's been working at the damn Daily Planet for like...two years now without glasses.  Does anyone really think people will forget what glasses-less Clark Kent looks like simply because he's wearing all black now?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 14, 2009)

lol Smallville. Lose hope people....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 15, 2009)

The end of the episode reminds me of when that reporter from way back when Lana was around thought Clark had superpowers and put him to the test on a bridge. Clark sure does have his fortunate moments in not having his great big secret revealed. I liked Lois' ringtone and I did giggle a little at how the twins wanted to twitter about what they thought was the secret lair.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 15, 2009)

I actually rather liked this episode. It had so many Superman the movie allusions. It was nice to see some Superman elements in the film. Plus, its nice to see some Clois. I thought the contract with DC didn't allow that or something. I must have heard wrong, I guess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

Lemme guess, next week Lois will forget all about liking Clark and will distance herself more because of the vision and we'll have to sit through another season of romance angst bullshit.

I hate Smallville. 

Why do I keep watching it?


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lemme guess, next week Lois will forget all about liking Clark and will distance herself more because of the vision and we'll have to sit through another season of romance angst bullshit.
> 
> I hate Smallville.
> 
> Why do I keep watching it?


Maybe because there is nothing else on tv?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh, there's a lot of stuff on TV. It's mostly garbage.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 16, 2009)

Your watching because you have already spent years watching this show, so you have to wait it till the end.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, there's a lot of stuff on TV. It's mostly garbage.


Agreed i view Smallville just above it because i actually like most of season 1-6.
I kinda lost faith in smallville afther the doomsday fight and i am not that interested in Zod. I did watch one episode of season 9 and it has some nice effects but maby i have to high expectations but you need more then pretty images and fanservice to draw me back. I will try to sit through all episodes to see if the season gets any better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Your watching because you have already spent years watching this show, so you have to wait it till the end.


 


Eunectes said:


> Agreed i view Smallville just above it because i actually like most of season 1-6.
> I kinda lost faith in smallville afther the doomsday fight and i am not that interested in Zod. I did watch one episode of season 9 and it has some nice effects but maby i have to high expectations but you need more then pretty images and fanservice to draw me back. I will try to sit through all episodes to see if the season gets any better.


Sounds about right.

Kind of like with Heroes. It's kinda shitty but you keep watching hoping it gets as good as it used to be. Plus, you're commited after the years of watching.

What a bum deal.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> Kind of like with Heroes. It's kinda shitty but you keep watching hoping it gets as good as it used to be. Plus, you're commited after the years of watching.
> 
> What a bum deal.


Youre not the only one
I think pretty much everyone sticks around with Smaville because they got so far into the series that they can,t go back.
I started with this series so i might as wel see how it ends.
If it ends atleast


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

It ends when Clark triumphantly solves the entire world's problems with a giant chunk of clear kryptonite.

In Smallville, kryptonite can do ANYTHING.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It ends when Clark triumphantly solves the entire world's problems with a giant chunk of clear kryptonite.
> 
> In Smallville, kryptonite can do ANYTHING.


No it wil end with a cock tease with Clark picking up a red cape or he flies in a superman costume but you can,t see his face or some shit like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

In any event, once it ends, we'll all be left wondering why we wasted so much time watching this drivel.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In any event, once it ends, we'll all be left wondering why we wasted so much time watching this drivel.


And yet when the 10 year anniversary special comes we wil all be watching again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

You know that's right.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In any event, once it ends, we'll all be left wondering why we wasted so much time watching this drivel.



This is only too true.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't believe they're trying to get a season 10. This is madness!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I can't believe they're trying to get a season 10. This is madness!


 Madness? THIS. IS. SMALLVILLE!


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know that's right.



I've heard it both ways. 

Anyways, here's the first look at Michael Shanks' Hawkman for the two hour Smallville movie.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 18, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I can't believe they're trying to get a season 10. This is madness!


Neither can i.
How do they get the money for this?
Last time i checked on a smallville forum 70% of the forum hated season 8 and were not going to buy the dvd's.Also weren,t the license of superman's origins gone or something so shouldn,t there be a lawsuit now or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2009)

Obviously someone's buying it, otherwise they wouldn't be pushing for another season. I suspect it's women who think Clark is hawt.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2009)

if they do make a new season he should already be superman


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 18, 2009)

NAM said:


> if they do make a new season he should already be superman


No way thats going to happen Tom Welling already said that he would never want to wear the superman costume.
There is more of a chance of me being the next spider-man in the reboot.
Unles they are realy realy desperate for money they wil just continue to tease you into thinking Clark is one day going to become superman.
I doubt we wil ever realy see superman in this show for more than maby one episode or 3 seconds let alone they wil try to make a actual superman show.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2009)

I cant believe this show is still on........calling Superman the red blue blur is just totally disrespectful to his legacy and the fact that it took him this long to wear glasses is even more disturbing........why are they pro-longing a series this much? there are only 2 original cast members left......everyone else is gone


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I cant believe this show is still on........calling Superman the red blue blur is just totally disrespectful to his legacy and the fact that it took him this long to wear glasses is even more disturbing........why are they pro-longing a series this much? there are only 2 original cast members left......everyone else is gone





same reason one tree hill is still on even after they graduated high school

money.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 21, 2009)

I liked the episode but i think i missed a few minuets between switching back and forth on the channels. 


Favorite line of the season: Kneel before Kal-El


----------



## Shadow (Nov 21, 2009)

the show should just evolve into the flash if this is what they keep doing with clark kent.....i mean jesus he cant even fly yet and HE DROPPED OUT OF COLLEGE WTF.....clark has to be atleast 24/25 by now after high school......so Superman is a college drop out? EPIC FAIL


----------



## Kalle85 (Nov 21, 2009)

The preview aired on The CW for Smallville's return included some shots of Sandman (Wesley Dodds version) as well as a shot of the Green Lantern's ring.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVPbRJ6rxGU[/YOUTUBE]

Looks pretty good. Green Lantern's ring?! Holy Crap, does that mean that he will soon arrive in Smallville?


----------



## Raviene (Nov 21, 2009)

lol...the ring looks like those things you typically get from of a cereal box


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 21, 2009)

Kalle85 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don,t know if i should be happy with this or feel verry sad
I will give the episode a try.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2009)

It's a ring made of kryptonite. 100% guaranteed.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 23, 2009)

green lantern is gonna be savvy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2009)

Nah, he'll be a generic meteor freak with a kryptonite ring that might have mild telekenetic and illusionary powers.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 28, 2009)

Some new pics.
To either smile or cry is for you to decide

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

I couldn't see the pictures, so I guess cry.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I couldn't see the pictures, so I guess cry.


copy and paste the url to the address bar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

The links work now. All I got to say is


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The links work now. All I got to say is


the helmets looks like plastic instead of steel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah it does. Like a cheap halloween costume.  I hope at least his wings didn't sprout from Kyrptonite exposure. That'd be epic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2009)

lol wow how did we go from zod to the justice league


----------



## xxshifterxx (Dec 1, 2009)

Omg superman dropped out of highschool?!!What the hell happened to his MOM!!Havent seen her for two Seasons!It's like she vanished of the planet rofl!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

I think his mom turned into a Kryptonian then flew into the sun.


----------



## Trash Bear (Dec 1, 2009)

Isn't she a senator or something?


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 3, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The links work now. All I got to say is


Smallville never disapoints when it comes to cheap costumes


----------



## Nimander (Jan 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATt_jYt3_AY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

What say you, NF?


----------



## Jimin (Jan 22, 2010)

So, that green ring they showed in a trailer a while back was not Green Lantern, I'm guessing?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2010)

they need batman in the justice league but it will never happen sadly


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2010)

batman is to awesome for this crappy show. he deserves his own


----------



## The Big G (Jan 30, 2010)

Good episode tonight.

Though the high light was how magnificently a bastard Zod can be. I loved how he showed up and visited Lois. Looks like he's still planning to turn the sun red, and i'm assuming that the Book of Rao is the book Jor-El hid in the Kent house in "Kandor"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2010)

crap i forgot about today's episode


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2010)

You didn't miss anything special. IMO


----------



## The Big G (Jan 30, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You didn't miss anything special. IMO



While this might be somewhat true. Zod visiting Lois in the hospital was awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know why I still watch this show, really. It's always the same thing over and over. Clark comes in at the last minute to deflect an arrow instead of a bullet. Wow, never saw that coming.

Zod's interactions were alright, I guess, but they are just leading up to a massive facepalm. Here's what happens:

Kryptonite! OH NO! 
Clark's getting beat up!
Someone is about to die!
Plot device to get rid of Kryptonite.
Witness gets knocked unconscious.
Clark one-shots.
End of show.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 3, 2010)

From just reading adverts in comics, I can see that the JSA costumes look absolutely awful. I mean come on, is it too much to ask that the characters NOT look like lazy cosplayers?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

In real life all superheroes would look like crazy cosplayers.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 3, 2010)

Crazy yes, but at least competently dressed. The costumes I've seen don't look combat effective.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

I've learned not to expect very much from Smallville. That they look anything like their counterparts at all is a feat.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 3, 2010)

I suppose that is true. Like I said before, I'm surprised not everyone in the show has brain damage the amount of times people have been knocked unconscious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

Lois and Lana should both be borderline retarded by now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2010)

call me crazy but i think green arrow has a cool costume.clark's costume is..an improvement.

*still needs to see the newest episode*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

Green Arrow looks okay aside from the sunglasses (those seem sorta silly to me).


----------



## Angelus (Feb 3, 2010)

I stopped watching Smallville after the horrible final episode of Season 7, but I'm gonna tune in for the Absolute Justice event. I'm interested if they can pull off a good story for a change, the idea is pretty cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

Casshern said:


> I stopped watching Smallville after the horrible final episode of Season 7, but I'm gonna tune in for the Absolute Justice event. *I'm interested if they can pull off a good story for a change*, the premise is pretty cool.


 I enjoy satire as much as the next guy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 3, 2010)

I haven't seen a single episode of the new season, been lazy/busy but now I need to catch up.

How has the season been thus far for you guys?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 3, 2010)

I just tried to watch the episode Disciple. I really emphasis on the word tried. After the abysmal scenes I watched, I can honestly say that I'm not going to watch it anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I haven't seen a single episode of the new season, been lazy/busy but now I need to catch up.
> 
> How has the season been thus far for you guys?


 It's annoying to watch almost. Painful, even. Yet I keep coming back for more.  I don't really know why, I think it's just because I have hopes that Clark will bust out some cool super powers. 


Yoshi said:


> I just tried to watch the episode Disciple. I really emphasis on the word tried. After the abysmal scenes I watched, I can honestly say that I'm not going to watch it anymore.


 I wish I had your strength.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 3, 2010)

If only shit storytelling was Clark's kryptonite, then it would have killed him years ago.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

Yoshi said:


> If only shit storytelling was Clark's kryptonite, then it would have killed him years ago.


 Yeah, all the Chloes and Lois's in the world couldn't toss that chunk of shit away from him.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I enjoy satire as much as the next guy.



Then let's just hope that it will be so bad, that it's already good again


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2010)

Watching this series is a burdened chore for me.

But damn it, I have to see how it all ends. . .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

It will end on a massive failure and disappointment, I suspect.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm actually anxious to see how they will fuck up the final scene were Clark Kent becomes Superman at last. One would think it is impossible to make it look bad, but then again it's Smallville we're talking about...


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 5, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Watching this series is a burdened chore for me.
> 
> But damn it, I have to see how it all ends. . .


I think the doomsday episode killed any respect i had for smallville.
Afther that i watched one episode and never looked back.
I might see the last scene of the series through if it has Superman in it.
Which i doubt it wil probably just be a scene with Clark ripping his shirt open and revealing a superman logo underneath.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

Casshern said:


> I'm actually anxious to see how they will fuck up the final scene were Clark Kent becomes Superman at last. One would think it is impossible to make it look bad, but then again it's Smallville we're talking about...


 


Eunectes said:


> I think the doomsday episode killed any respect i had for smallville.
> Afther that i watched one episode and never looked back.
> I might see the last scene of the series through if it has Superman in it.
> Which i doubt it wil probably just be a scene with Clark ripping his shirt open and revealing a superman logo underneath.


 I think we'll just get some heavily-hinted at bullshit about how he's got a "new suit" and they might make mention of the colors and logo with a smirk. We'll never see Clark in a Superman outfit.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 5, 2010)

I just watching "Absolute Justic" special. It wasn't all that good. I thought Dr. Fate looked cool while Hawkman looked ridiculous.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2010)

seen the special i thought it was pretty cool 


too long though


----------



## The Big G (Feb 6, 2010)

I loved the Absolute Justice special. 

We got to see John Jones in his Martain Form for a second.

Tess works for Checkmate....

and a coming Apocalypse...maybe Darkseid?


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2010)

DARKSEID IS COMING!!!

so much amazing stuff in this episode(s). can't believe it. alot of revaltion type stuff too. i guess lex will be back for a few eps eventually too.

so much cheesy scenes too, but i loved those anyway. hawkman was pretty weird...

things seems to be going retty well storywise in smallville, but i feel it's lacking a bit cos of no bruce wayne (not necassarily batman yet). as if it's not complete.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 6, 2010)

tari101190 said:


> DARKSEID IS COMING!!!
> 
> so much amazing stuff in this episode(s). can't believe it. alot of revaltion type stuff too. i guess lex will be back for a few eps eventually too.
> 
> ...


I don,t think Lex wil be back.
If i remember correctly the actor said he wouldn,t be coming back.
Also Bruce can,t appear in the show because of some legal issue i think.
Also if Darkeid wil appear he wil probably be trolled hard like Doomsday who got taken out with one hit from Clark.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

Hawkman had the Bale's Batman (2) voice.  He also looked retarded. Most of the characters looked silly. The whole episode was silly if you ask me. Especially that Icicle kid. What a poof.

I can't wait to see how horribly they'll fuck up Darkseid.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Hawkman had the Bale's Batman (2) voice.*  He also looked retarded. Most of the characters looked silly. The whole episode was silly if you ask me. Especially that Icicle kid. What a poof.
> 
> I can't wait to see how horribly they'll fuck up Darkseid.












Fuck you Smallville.
I predict Darkseid will be playing with his action figures or sitting on a couch just like in the comics


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

Darkseid will be played by Danny Devito and he'll just be dressed up in drag.


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2010)

I think the Smallville Universe version of Clark Kent/Superman has the greatest level of Jobber Aura in current modern comic/television/movie history. 

Where else can you find a character who gets the shit repeatedly and stylishly beaten out of him on a consistent basis... only to T.K.O the opponent with a last second upper-cut/heat vision/ice breath/baby shake/judo chop from hell!?

Clark "One Shot-One Kill" Kent.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2010)

Was it me or was this episode much worse than what Smallville normally is


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 9, 2010)

Superman said:


> I think the Smallville Universe version of Clark Kent/Superman has the greatest level of Jobber Aura in current modern comic/television/movie history.
> 
> Where else can you find a character who gets the shit repeatedly and stylishly beaten out of him on a consistent basis... only to T.K.O the opponent with a last second upper-cut/heat vision/ice breath/baby shake/judo chop from hell!?
> 
> Clark "One Shot-One Kill" Kent.


It seems this Clark has achieved the allmighty Nakama punch/heat vision/ice breath/baby shake/judo chop from hell?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

My god that Hawkman costume is the most horrific thing I've ever seen


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2010)

Hahahaha CMX you were right, Zod got his powers the next day he could fly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

Of course I was right.  Zod will be stronger than Clark, too or something. 

I don't know why I keep coming back to this terrible show.  It's like I am enjoying having my face shit on.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2010)

When i was watching it i thought to myself ''why the fuck am i watching this''


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 1, 2010)

Vault said:


> When i was watching it i thought to myself ''why the fuck am i watching this''


I guess for most people Smallville is like a bad habit.
You know its shit but you keep coming back for more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

Same with Heroes. It keeps getting worse, I keep coming back.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2010)

for me i've already seen 9 seasons,might as well  see it to the end. i have nothing else to watch on a friday night anyway


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Same with Heroes. It keeps getting worse, I keep coming back.


Atleast the creators can count on you when the rest of the audience walks away


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> for me i've already seen 9 seasons,might as well see it to the end. i have nothing else to watch on a friday night anyway


Yeah, I guess that about sums it up. Fridays used to be so cool, too. 



Eunectes said:


> Atleast the creators can count on you when the rest of the audience walks away


 Me and about 5 other people I know. Those are actually good rating by NBC's standards.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Me and about 5 other people I know. Those are actually good rating by NBC's standards.


You should ask if you can have a guest appearance in there show since your such a large part of there ratings
Bring a gun with you please!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

But guns won't work on Clark--he's bullet proof!

Although, I suppose, there is an 85% chance the bullets will be made of Kryptonite.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2010)

I think the sell kryptonite in stores nows. hell even kids could get their hands on that stuff.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But guns won't work on Clark--he's bullet proof!
> 
> Although, I suppose, there is an 85% chance the bullets will be made of Kryptonite.


Leave the bullets and just get a little bit of Kryptonite from the set.
A 5 year old could beat up Smallville Clark with Kryptonite so you should have no problem.
Also curse you ~Gesy~ for having such a hot sign


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2010)

Clark seems more resistant to Kryptonite  If what happened last episode was 3 seasons ago he would have dropped like a sack of potatoes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think the sell kryptonite in stores nows. hell even kids could get their hands on that stuff.


 Probably they do, but why buy it when I can just pick some up at random on the side of the road? 


Eunectes said:


> Leave the bullets and just get a little bit of Kryptonite from the set.
> A 5 year old could beat up Smallville Clark with Kryptonite so you should have no problem.
> Also curse you ~Gesy~ for having such a hot sign


 Shit, I could just leave the bullets on the floor and they will turn into Kryptonite eventually. *They'll just turn into it*.


Vault said:


> Clark seems more resistant to Kryptonite  If what happened last episode was 3 seasons ago he would have dropped like a sack of potatoes


 That's kind of up and down. It seems if he does something himself it doesn't harm him that much. But any time a bad guy has even a hint of it on him he will still double-over in agony.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shit, I could just leave the bullets on the floor and they will turn into Kryptonite eventually. *They'll just turn into it*.


You could probably find some Kryptonite in the cornfields or in a random ally since there seems to be a unlimited supply of Kryptonite in the Smallville world.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2010)

Kryptonite  bullets was the coolest thing ever. lex just need an army of people with these bad boys and Kryptonians don't stand a chance.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXKtLqA04Bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 1, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kryptonite  bullets was the coolest thing ever. lex just need an army of people with these bad boys and Kryptonians don't stand a chance.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXKtLqA04Bc[/YOUTUBE]


Clark is a dumb ass.
Why the hell didn,t he just dodge the bullet?????
I would understand if he was trying to protect someone he would catch it but if he would have just taken 3 steps to the right and then go for the sniper everything would have been fine.
Instead Clark just stand there and watches the green bullet and tries to catch it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

It's kind of like Batman taking down Flash with a vibrating bullet. His natural reaction is not to doge, but to catch (or vibrate as in Flash's case).


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2010)

What Clark done there wasnt retarded.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

What is retarded, however, is that the radiation from the bullet absorbed into Clark instantly and penetrated his flesh. Shouldn't there at least be some delay in the time it takes for Clark's skin to weaken from the effects of Kryptonite?


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's kind of like Batman taking down Flash with a vibrating bullet. His natural reaction is not to doge, but to catch (or vibrate as in Flash's case).


Yeah but didn,t Clark think in those 4 sec: Hey thats a weird green kryptonite colored bullet comming my way.
Oh wel i guess he was stil young then and didn,t know what to do but it is stil pretty dumb.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2010)

Its effects are instantaneous the more his exposed though the more resistant he will be next time.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 1, 2010)

LEX IS BACK??!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

Made you look.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 2, 2010)

I heard they're trying to get Michael Rosenbaum to return as Lex for next season


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2010)

how is he going to get his body back?


----------



## MOTO (Mar 2, 2010)

That's what the writers will have to figure out. Maybe they will come up with something like it was really a clone in the van?


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2010)

Another season  

Plz make it stop


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2010)

It was a remote satellite view and Lex duped everybody.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2010)

lex luther is on remote island drinking wine coolers


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 3, 2010)

Vault said:


> Another season
> 
> Plz make it stop


Is this confirmed???
I thought that this would be the last one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2010)

They'll keep pumping them out as long as they keep makin' money on them.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 4, 2010)

*“SMALLVILLE” TO RETURN FOR A TENTH SEASON ON THE CW*




> March 4, 2010 (Burbank, California) ─ The CW Network has announced that its hit series “Smallville” will return in the fall of 2010 for a momentous tenth season.
> 
> “Smallville,” a modern retelling of the Superman legend, stars Tom Welling as Clark Kent. The series moved to Friday nights this season, where it currently ranks as network television’s #1 show in its time period among men 18-34 and men 18-49. Additionally, “Smallville” has dramatically improved The CW’s ratings performance in its Friday 8:00-9:00p.m.time period by 67% among adults 18-34 (1.5/6), 200% in men 18-34 (1.8/7), 75% in adults 18-49 (1.4/5), 183% in men 18-49 (1.7/6) and 74% in total viewers (3.12million).
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2010)

And so it's official. And I will keep watching.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 4, 2010)

so there will another season.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 4, 2010)

Even though Smallville is clearly past it's prime, The CW needs the show because they have nothing worth while that could replace it's time slot. Sadly, I will continue watching it because I have been watching for nine seasons so why stop now?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

That's true, CW sucks outside of Supernatural. What else could they possible do to attract veiwers? They need a new show. Like Gotham.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 5, 2010)

> CW Renews Smallville for 10th Season!



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2010)

lol and peaple said the show will be canceled because it moved to friday. that actually gave it higher ratings


CW will milk this cow until it's completely dry.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

What if it never dries up?


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 5, 2010)

Isn,t darkseid suppose to come next season????
They wil probably give him a human form like Doomsday


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What if it never dries up?



season 20 here we come (clark still won't be superman)


lol the cast we start to look to old to play their roles


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, we'll have a 50 year old Clark Kent, aka "Superboy" with no outfit or anything. TV magic has its limits for the love of shit, CW!!


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's true, CW sucks outside of Supernatural. What else could they possible do to attract veiwers? They need a new show. Like Gotham.



I was thinking that they should do a show based on the comic book: Gotham Central. For those who don't know; Gotham Central was about the Gotham Central Police Department.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 5, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> season 20 here we come (clark still won't be superman)
> 
> 
> lol the cast we start to look to old to play their roles


I am going to laugh so hard if they are going to reboot the series:rofl
And then i"ll cry


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

No, no, it'll be Bruce Wayne in his "teens" as played by a 20-something covermodel with some emo haircut or something and his billionaire adventures in debauchery and crime fighting. So many chances for romantic trists, emo bawwing, angsty Highschool scenes, and hot-bodied men getting naked it's begging to be done!


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, no, it'll be Bruce Wayne in his "teens" as played by a 20-something covermodel with some emo haircut or something and his billionaire adventures in debauchery and crime fighting. So many chances for romantic trists, emo bawwing, angsty Highschool scenes, and hot-bodied men getting naked it's begging to be done!



The only problem is that TPTB can't get the rights to use Batman/Bruce Wayne so that is only a pipe dream for now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2010)

batman is to awesome to be on tv. most superheros don't even drive a car. also his past wasn't that interesting.

lol anyone remember a show called "birds of pray"? it stared batman and catwoman's daughter, batgirl after joker shot her and some other chick i can't remember.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

I remember that show, it wasn't that bad. 

Obviously if the CW did a Batman show it'd be rotten like the one I envisioned. It would make a lot of stuff up, rape the source material, and turn Bruce into a giant joke.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember that show, it wasn't that bad.
> 
> Obviously if the CW did a Batman show it'd be rotten like the one I envisioned. It would make a lot of stuff up, rape the source material, and turn Bruce into a giant joke.



they would make bruce an emotional teenager who whines about how hard his life is. and bruce wayne is anything but emotional


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember that show, it wasn't that bad.
> 
> Obviously if the CW did a Batman show it'd be rotten like the one I envisioned. It would make a lot of stuff up, rape the source material, and turn Bruce into a giant joke.


I remember the show wasn,t it based of the Burton movies and comics???
[YOUTUBE]yf4hfeJOIUY[/YOUTUBE]
The footage is ripped straight  out of the movie.
I never watched a episode but is it mixing the movies and comics together or something??


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2010)

I really have to say that after this last group of episodes I am a Smalliville fan again. I had really not been watching the show until last season but it was so awful that I thought they needed to just stop. Now I am looking forward to season 10.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I remember the show wasn,t it based of the Burton movies and comics???


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't even remember. It was okay though.
> 
> 
> A fan?  I suffered through this season for no real reason other than "it's Smallville and there's nothing else on". I didn't think it was anything special.


There are alot of fans on the kryptonsite
You should have been there when the last season ended, people there were in rage because the ending sucked so bad
Every post was just lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2010)

Were they like "oh noooo the best series every made in the history of television is turning into a slightly worse series! WE GOTTA START A CHAIN LETTER!!!"?


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Were they like "oh noooo the best series every made in the history of television is turning into a slightly worse series! WE GOTTA START A CHAIN LETTER!!!"?


No they were in fanboy/girl RAGE because doomsday wasn,t what they promised he would be and because Jimmy was not the "real" Jimmy.
People then started to right letters to the producers and make essays abouth how much smallville sucked on a smallville forum none the less
It was awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

To be fair, the Jimmy thing was shitty and Doomsday was garbage. 

An essay though? That's a bit much. I'm sure the producers' trash bin welcomed their angry letters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2010)

i still laugh when i remember clark tackling doomsday into a power plant. is that the best the can come up with?  bizarro had to be taken to the sun but doomsday had to be tackled into a powerplant? he was suppose to be the only thing that can kill superman


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, to be fair they did bury him miles under the earth's crust. Still very, very lame ending to Doomsday.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, to be fair they did bury him miles under the earth's crust. Still very, very lame ending to Doomsday.



I say one episode should have been dedicated to the fight between clark and doomsday. the 2 punch then tackle was the lames part.

the creaters need to hire better choreographers.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> To be fair, the Jimmy thing was shitty and Doomsday was garbage.
> 
> An essay though? That's a bit much. I'm sure the producers' trash bin welcomed their *angry letters*.


Its not like they get much positive letters anyway.
Atleast not from superman fans.


~Gesy~ said:


> i still laugh when i remember clark tackling doomsday into a power plant. is that the best the can come up with?  bizarro had to be taken to the sun but doomsday had to be tackled into a powerplant? he was suppose to be the only thing that can kill superman


Doomsday vs Clark was the worst fight in smallville and maybe even in live action comic book history.
He gets taken out with one tackle
Just one
The guy who killed superman gets taken out by this
I realy can,t wait to see how they would do a Darkseid vs Superman fight.
Darkseid would most likely be a human like Doomsday only to change at the last episode of the season and then gets his ass kicked by Clark in a 3 minute fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> I say one episode should have been dedicated to the fight between clark and doomsday. the 2 punch then tackle was the lames part.
> 
> the creaters need to hire better choreographers.


 Yeah, but that's how all of the fights (usually) end. In very unspectacular and disappointing fashion. The worst part of it is how long they were building up to it.



Eunectes said:


> Its not like they get much positive letters anyway.
> Atleast not from superman fans.
> 
> Doomsday vs Clark was the worst fight in smallville and maybe even in live action comic book history.
> ...


I think Peter + Nathan vs Sylar was worse. Door closed + lightning flashes = the defeat of the most powerful man on earth by a couple guys with flight and the ability to copy a single power when he touches you. Epic failure.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, but that's how all of the fights (usually) end. In very unspectacular and disappointing fashion. The worst part of it is how long they were building up to it.
> 
> 
> I think *Peter + Nathan vs Sylar *was worse. Door closed + lightning flashes = the defeat of the most powerful man on earth by a couple guys with flight and the ability to copy a single power when he touches you. Epic failure.


Is that from Heroes??
I don,t realy watch that but it sounds pretty bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, it's from Heroes. Or Failroes, as it's more commonly known.

They really need to change the formula for Smallville fights though, it's getting laborious to watch. 

1. Girl in trouble (usually Lois)
2. Girl gets knocked out by (adlib: falling rack, flying object, villain punch, villain kick, no good reason, trips on her own stupidity)
3. Clark zooms in to see girl unconscious
4. Clark goes in for kill
5. Clark gets weakened by Kryptonite chandelier that just happens to be there for no reason at all and nobody knows what it is
6. Chloe comes out of nowhere to remove chandelier
7. One-shot beat-down by Clark and he zooms off.
8. Girl waked up and everything is dead and nobody is around.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, it's from Heroes. Or Failroes, as it's more commonly known.
> 
> They really need to change the formula for Smallville fights though, it's getting laborious to watch.
> 
> ...


Hey you just spoiled the next season final/premiere fight


----------



## Jimin (Mar 31, 2010)

How lame is it that Zod learned how to fly the day after he got his powers and Clark hasn't in over 20 years?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> How lame is it that Zod learned how to fly the day after he got his powers and Clark hasn't in over 20 years?



clark is retarded..by kryptonians standards. seriously the dumbest kryptonians can fly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> How lame is it that Zod learned how to fly the day after he got his powers and Clark hasn't in over 20 years?


 Isn't this exactly what I said would happen? Zod would get his powers and fly the next day?

It happens with every single Kryptonian we see not named Kal-El.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Isn't this exactly what I said would happen? Zod would get his powers and fly the next day?
> 
> It happens with every single Kryptonian we see not named Kal-El.



With great power comes great consequences.

For having the deadliest jobber aura of any movie/television/comic character, the Smallville Universe Clark Kent was handicapped with very low IQ(see: SpongeBob Squarepants) and the inability to fly due to having the power of the One-Shot-One-Kill of Douchebaggery a.k.a "the upper-cut/heat vision/ice breath/baby shake/judo chop from hell!?"

Just imagine the jobbing of epic proportions if he could pull off his last second KO's from miles up in the air!?

IMAGINE.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

The saddest part is that even Clark can fly when he loses his mind and goes evil. Like, the only thing holding him back is being the protagonist of the show. Ultimate Jobbing.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 1, 2010)

So how long until we get to the season final???
It is probably going to be one of these 2 endings:
1. Clark gets beaten and the fight ends in the first episode of the new season.
2. A foreshadow ending for Darkseid or some other villain.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> So how long until we get to the season final???
> It is probably going to be one of these 2 endings:
> 1. Clark gets beaten and the fight ends in the first episode of the new season.
> 2. A foreshadow ending for Darkseid or some other villain.



The season finale "Salvation" is set to air on May 14th. Clark will probably defeat Zod and the rest of the Justice League will take out the Kandorian Army. Then will most likely find out this was all just the first step in a greater villain's scheme. Cue Season 10.

One thing I will say though, I really like the comic casting additions this season. The Checkmate storyline seems intriguing, so let's hope they can maintain the consistency of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

When was the last time we even got a new episode, anyway? What you talkin' 'bout, season finale?! 

You are spot on about the fight though. Season finale "cliff-hanger" = Clark gets his ass beat. The Second Season starts up with him one-shotting the villain.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When was the last time we even got a new episode, anyway? What you talkin' 'bout, season finale?!



The next new episode airs tomorrow. It's the one where Clark and Lois go to a bed and breakfast for "recreational" relaxation and encounter both awkward surprise guests and a crazy female villain. Hijinx ensue. 

[YOUTUBE]SOeV0Qp-o7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

Hijinx episode? 

So the last one was the one where Zod flew off the building, right? I haven't missed one, right?


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hijinx episode?
> 
> So the last one was the one where Zod flew off the building, right? I haven't missed one, right?




No, there was a month long hiatus due to the Winter Olympics in Vancouver, Canada() where they shoot the show and partially due to extra filming for the final stretch of episodes from now until May 14th.

P.S: 1 more post and I am finally at 1000 posts since first joining this hellhole back in 2004.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

Damn Canada. First they give birth to Scott Woods, then they get Human Target days ahead of me, then they see movies before I do, then they block all these shows with their dirty Olympics, and now they're delaying Smallville. :taichou

Hey, just 150 more years and you'll have almost as many posts as I do!


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn Canada. First they give birth to Scott Woods, then they get Human Target days ahead of me, then they see movies before I do, then they block all these shows with their dirty Olympics, and now they're delaying Smallville. :taichou
> 
> Hey, just 150 more years and you'll have almost as many posts as I do!



Canada will probably invent Eternal Life sometime soon so your theory of me being around 150 years from now in as *Superman Prime* is not unrealistic.

Also, you should be proud of yourself. Your above quoted post has forced me to evolve into a being of unimaginable power and awesomeness. Just imagine everything that you know of me now... with a shiny new ability to use 150x150 Avatars!!!!!!!!!




.... What is this!? Superman has Leveled Up! In a thread about Smallville. 

+1,000,000 Badassery.
+ 750, 000 Sarcastic & Clever Humour
+ 500, 000 Intel
+ 250, 000 Badassery.
+ 1 150x150 pixel Avatar
+1 Senior Membership

GAIN 9999 EXP of Universal Skills.



[YOUTUBE]MKPvSdqlshw[/YOUTUBE]

P.S: Lois better wear some really skanky lingerie during tomorrow's episode at the B&B.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn Canada. First they give birth to Scott Woods, then they get Human Target days ahead of me, then they see movies before I do, then they block all these shows with their dirty Olympics, and now *they're delaying Smallville*. :taichou
> 
> Hey, just 150 more years and you'll have almost as many posts as I do!


Is that realy such a bad thing


Superman said:


> The next new episode airs tomorrow. It's the one where Clark and Lois go to a bed and breakfast for "recreational" relaxation and encounter both awkward surprise guests and a crazy female villain. Hijinx ensue.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I just love it when clark asks him if there is something new in his life and you see like 2 shots of Green Arrow and the rest is of Clark,Lois and some villains.
Wouldn,t it have worked beter if they showed Green Arrow kicking ass?
I mean wasn,t the joke suppose to be that there is alot of stuff happening in Oliver's life wf???


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I just love it when clark asks him if there is something new in his life and you see like 2 shots of Green Arrow and the rest is of Clark,Lois and some villains.
> Wouldn,t it have worked beter if they showed Green Arrow kicking ass?
> I mean wasn,t the joke suppose to be that there is alot of stuff happening in Oliver's life wf???



Oliver's life secretly, or should I say not so secretly, revolves around the day to day mischief that Clark gets himself into. And that's why Clark is his non-consensual BFF in the Smallville Universe.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 1, 2010)

Superman said:


> Oliver's life secretly, or should I say not so secretly, revolves around the day to day mischief that Clark gets himself into. And that's why Clark is his non-consensual BFF in the Smallville Universe.


How is Clark and Oliver's friendship in the comics???
Are they also BFF there??
Also soon i wil have my 1000 post


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> How is Clark and Oliver's friendship in the comics???
> Are they also BFF there??
> Also soon i wil have my 1000 post



Clark is pretty much everyone's friend in the comics(minus Lex Luthor LOL). I wouldn't say him and Oliver(who is middle aged in his own comic series) are best friends, but good acquaintances and comrades nonetheless.  

The Smallville version of both characters have been given a lot of leeway from their origins counterparts.

P.S: Congrats. You too shall level up soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

So, if you're level 99 with 1,000 posts, what level am I?  I'm Disgaea level. 


I'm not really sure why I watch Smallville anymore. I mean, at least with Heroes there is a chance it will get good again--maybe. With Smallville I know it'll never get really good, but I still watch it. It's like an addiction to something like cigarettes that doesn't really do anything for you but make you stink and give you cancer.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, if you're level 99 with 1,000 posts, what level am I?  I'm Disgaea level.



I am the Final Boss type that wears power restricting arm bands to hide my true power level. I think from the quality of my posts, you should agree. Where else can you find someone with a Shawn Spencer-esque memory and all the knowledge of the Universe wrapped in one!?




> I'm not really sure why I watch Smallville anymore. I mean, at least with Heroes there is a chance it will get good again--maybe. With Smallville I know it'll never get really good, but I still watch it. It's like an addiction to something like cigarettes that doesn't really do anything for you but make you stink and give you cancer.



The sad truth is that even on it's worst day, Smallville still has the endurance that Heroes lost after it's first EPIC season. Don't get me wrong, Clark's adventures in idiocy are mind boggling in a lot of cases, but there is an intentional campiness and low budget quality to this show(i.e the same street shows up every episode) that gives it a sort of charm.

After the tomfuckery that was Heroe's sophmore season and onward, I have not even touched that subforum in this section of the site. And this is from a guy who was actually invested in that show at one point enough to read the online comic tie-ins.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 1, 2010)

Superman said:


> Clark is pretty much everyone's friend in the comics(minus Lex Luthor LOL). I wouldn't say him and Oliver(who is middle aged in his own comic series) are best friends, but good acquaintances and comrades nonetheless.
> 
> The Smallville version of both characters have been given a lot of leeway from their origins counterparts.
> 
> P.S: Congrats. You too shall level up soon.


Okay kind of weird then that in Smallvile they have them as best friends while in the comics they don,t seem to be so close.
Clark's bromance with Brue was kind of weird.
I remember watching Linkara's Superman at earth's end review and all Clark could think abouth was Bruce.
Also i just love how Bruce has a gun in a glass case which is labeled *"The gun that killed my Parents" *


CrazyMoronX said:


> So, if you're level 99 with 1,000 posts, what level am I?  I'm Disgaea level.
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure why I watch Smallville anymore. I mean, at least with Heroes there is a chance it will get good again--maybe. With Smallville I know it'll never get really good, but I still watch it. It's like an addiction to something like cigarettes that doesn't really do anything for you but make you stink and give you cancer.


I am so glad that i am not in your position any more


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

The only reason Oliver is in Smallville to begin with is that he's the poor man's version of Batman and that the producers are not allowed by WB/DC Comics to bring in certain characters(Bats, WW in particular) to prevent any sort of future conflict if they were to be given a Movie or TV series on their own.

Which basically translates to:

They are afraid that the characters they hope to sell to audiences will be forever shitted on if they come within a minutes worth of airtime on this show.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 1, 2010)

Superman said:


> The only reason Oliver is in Smallville to begin with is that he's the poor man's version of Batman and that the producers are not allowed by WB/DC Comics to bring in certain characters(Bats, WW in particular) to prevent any sort of future conflict if they were to be given a Movie or TV series on their own.
> 
> Which basically translates to:
> 
> They are afraid that the characters they hope to sell to audiences will be forever shitted on if they come within a minutes worth of airtime on this show.


Why Wonder Woman???
Its not like the movie wil ever get made unless Marvel or some else makes a good superheroine movie first.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 25, 2010)

The season finale is said to be "Epic". I read the preview online and it's sick. Sadly this show is dying in the ratings and the 10th season might possibly be the last one. Changing the show to Fridays was a bad move.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 25, 2010)

I love how Zod says no one can compare to them, but like last season Doomsday shat all over Clark.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

No one else on earth can. Doomsday was a Kryptonian, technically, so he's still right. 

Lat episode was semi-decent. I was impressed by its semi-decent level of decency.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 26, 2010)

Bunny Suit Lois was Hawt


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't like Lois. She looks too old and skanky with fake boobs.


----------



## Vault (Apr 26, 2010)

CMX your one strong bastard to even stomach this shit, after Zod got his powers and next day he was flying i couldn't take it anymore, that was me done.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

This reminds me of a classic Lois and Clark quote: "He may be the man of steel, but I have a will of iron."

Forgot who said that. Some lame.

But, that's me. I have a will of iron and the stomach to match. I can keep watching the show no matter how bad it gets.


----------



## Vault (Apr 26, 2010)

Me i couldn't i remember being so fucking angry and annoyed after watching that episode. No way im going through that again. Lois and Clark adventures of superman is keeping me entertained thank you very much


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 26, 2010)

Im still miffed that Clark doesnt fly and now Zod can? Any ideas on who the Red Queen is? It better not be Mercer


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 26, 2010)

^ I would hate that too, but those don't look like her legs.

And I think I remember hearing that one of the conditions for creating the show was that Clark wouldn't be able to fly. It doesn't really matter though.  I laughed the other episode when Zod/Clark were standing on the top of that tower thing, Zod must have felt like he was hanging out with a cripple.



CrazyMoronX said:


> No one else on earth can. Doomsday was a Kryptonian, technically, so he's still right.


smartass


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 26, 2010)

This crap is still ongoing? Damn...thought it end years ago :/
ah well...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 26, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ I would hate that too, but those don't look like her legs.
> 
> And I think I remember hearing that one of the conditions for creating the show was that Clark wouldn't be able to fly. It doesn't really matter though.  I laughed the other episode when Zod/Clark were standing on the top of that tower thing, Zod must have felt like he was hanging out with a cripple.



That condition needs to go already, we about to be on season 10 for God's sake. Everyone is flying..but Clark, lame.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Vault said:


> Me i couldn't i remember being so fucking angry and annoyed after watching that episode. No way im going through that again. Lois and Clark adventures of superman is keeping me entertained thank you very much


 Yeah, Lois and Clark was where it was at as far as live action Superman goes. They even had Bruce Campbell a couple times. 


Nae'blis said:


> ^ I would hate that too, but those don't look like her legs.
> 
> And I think I remember hearing that one of the conditions for creating the show was that Clark wouldn't be able to fly. It doesn't really matter though.  I laughed the other episode when Zod/Clark were standing on the top of that tower thing, Zod must have felt like he was hanging out with a cripple.
> 
> ...


 Red Queen will just be some new whore I reckon. Maybe she's made out of pure kyrptonite and can turn Clark evil by flashing her tits.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 26, 2010)

Vault said:


> Me i couldn't i remember being so fucking angry and annoyed after watching that episode. No way im going through that again. Lois and Clark adventures of superman is keeping me entertained thank you very much



You're SO right, man. L&C AoS was a million times more entertaining than the shitfest that is Smallville Season 2-whatever.

At least Dean Cains version of Clark Kent was not some whiney loser who is afraid of heights.

Fucker is afraid of heights, for gods sake, you gotta be kidding me  &%$?$%&/&%$dafdas!!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wehGfglnzyA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR_zQYnWkSo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Why does he keep folding his arms like that?  Man, that shit sure was boss.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 26, 2010)

Because he can defeat anyone with heat vision and arctic breath anyway, so his arms are free to strike some cool pose, while kicking major ass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought it was just to accentuate his biceps. 

You have a good point. He is just that cool.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 26, 2010)

I still think that guy is a thousand times better than tom welling, same with lois.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 27, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I still think that guy is a thousand times better than tom welling, same with lois.


I enjoyed L&C AoS alot more then Smallville.
I mean sure there where some silly episodes but atleast L&C wasn't afraid of showing Superman.( You know the guy who Smallville is suppose to be abouth.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

Smallville is and always was about Clark Kent before becoming Superman. They just never knew when to quit.

They need to either get over it and make it Superman, or stop making the show.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Smallville is and always was about Clark Kent before becoming Superman. *They just never knew when to quit*.
> 
> They need to either get over it and make it Superman, or stop making the show.



You're absolutely right. Smallville had great potential, but instead of showing how a timid farm boy becomes this iconic hero over time, they continued the show with the whiney version of Clark Kent, because they were too afraid to just show the final change that would make him Superman and stop the show right there.

That and there is way too much teen angst/romance drama going on in this show. This is a show about a superhero, not The O.C., damnit. I don't care who Clark is dating, I just care about which supervillain he is punching in the face.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, Smallville is another of those shows that jump the shark because it just doesn't wanna stop milking every penny possible. In fact, the shows that don't milk every penny possible tend to be far rarer. The beginning of Smallville really were quite interesting which is a far outcry from today's version. That being said, it still has its moments but not nearly as much as before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> You're absolutely right. Smallville had great potential, but instead of showing how a timid farm boy becomes this iconic hero over time, they continued the show with the whiney version of Clark Kent, because they were too afraid to just show the final change that would make him Superman and stop the show right there.
> 
> That and there is way too much teen angst/romance drama going on in this show. This is a show about a superhero, not The O.C., damnit. I don't care who Clark is dating, I just care about which supervillain he is punching in the face.


 Yeah, don't get me started. 


King Lloyd said:


> Well, Smallville is another of those shows that jump the shark because it just doesn't wanna stop milking every penny possible. In fact, the shows that don't milk every penny possible tend to be far rarer. The beginning of Smallville really were quite interesting which is a far outcry from today's version. That being said, it still has its moments but not nearly as much as before.


 The problem is, as alluded above, is that not only are they milking the series, they are also trying to follow trends and throw in a bunch of shitty-ass drama in there (it had drama before, but not this kind). What's next? Glittery vampires crying?


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 30, 2010)

lol that one guy looks a lot like Kyle XY


----------



## The Big G (May 1, 2010)

I liked the scene between Faora and Zod...it was intense


----------



## Keollyn (May 1, 2010)

Baseball stole my Smallville night 

Again


----------



## Nae'blis (May 2, 2010)

Red Queen uses fabulous skincare products on her legs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Red Queen is Clark's mom. 

'bout time we see that old hussy back in action.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2010)

Okay, so this is the first smallville episode i've seen in FOREVER. When I first saw the show years ago I thought it was really lame and way too buffyish for me (even though i liked buffy).

However, the last episode I saw (which featured Zod, kandorians, alura being pregnant with Zod's baby, Green Arrow and Zod, Checkmate, etc.) was actually pretty effing cool.

May start watching this. Was the episode I first saw just a one time thing, or is there a clear point where the show get's less teen soapish and more quality superhero tv.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

When has Smallville ever been Buffyish?  Explain what you mean.

I think the Kandorian thing may start getting more interesting, but it has mostly been soap opera with some superhero stuff on the side.


----------



## Vault (May 3, 2010)

So whats going on in Smallville? Clark flying yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Clark will never fly. 

All the Kandorians that got their powers know how to fly.


----------



## Vault (May 3, 2010)

Yeap not watching this anytime soon, everytime i try catch up i get so angry


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Clark will never fly.



He probably listens to that one R.Kelly song from Space Jam every night wishing he could.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Vault said:


> Yeap not watching this anytime soon, everytime i try catch up i get so angry


It's funny that as soon as they get their powers they instantly just take off flying. Like it's second nature to anyone who has the powers--and these aren't people that scouted ahead and knew how to use the powers. These are just soldiers that got their powers *just now* and weren't practically born with them like Clark.

It's ridiculous.



Detective said:


> He probably listens to that one R.Kelly song from Space Jam every night wishing he could.


 I have no idea what song you're referring to because I'm straight.


----------



## Eunectes (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's funny that as soon as they get their powers they instantly just take off flying. Like it's second nature to anyone who has the powers--and these aren't people that scouted ahead and knew how to use the powers. These are just soldiers that got their powers *just now* and weren't practically born with them like Clark.


Yeah it is pretty stupit.
Wasn't Clark in the comics able to fly when he was a teenager?
Also when your show is more unfaithful to the character then the 70's Spider-man show and the Japanese Spider-man, i think it is time to quit.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]TPddY9bPimg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3MxGtH-2duM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Ah, I kinda remember that 70s Spider-Man thing. I saw part of an episode on accident when I was younger.


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I saw part of an episode on accident when I was younger.



I suppose your common sense wasn't tingling properly at the approaching danger back then.


----------



## Keollyn (May 3, 2010)

I thought that Zod already knew how to fly from a long time ago? I'm assuming he showed them how.

Plus, it's been said that it's really in Clark's head why he can't fly. Stupid, but that's his reason. Shouldn't make the Kandorians being able to fly unjustified.


----------



## Pickindazys (May 3, 2010)

I havn't watched this show since the first and second seasons, how much has Clark improved?


----------



## Nae'blis (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Red Queen is Clark's mom.
> 
> 'bout time we see that old hussy back in action.


I know, I never thought granny Martha Kent would have smooth ones.


Vault said:


> So whats going on in Smallville? Clark flying yet?


lol

Clark will never fly because he is a twat.


Keollyn said:


> I thought that Zod already knew how to fly from a long time ago? I'm assuming he showed them how.
> 
> Plus, it's been said that it's really in Clark's head why he can't fly. Stupid, but that's his reason. Shouldn't make the Kandorians being able to fly unjustified.


I haven't really been paying attention, but I'm almost sure all of the Kandorians were human lvl due to the red sun on Krypton. That's what I never understood about the whole thing; if they weren't flying and shit before, why were they complaining about powers they never had before.


----------



## Keollyn (May 4, 2010)

Pickindazys said:


> I havn't watched this show since the first and second seasons, how much has Clark improved?



Ridiculously faster, stronger and more durable.

Zilch improvement personality wise.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 4, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I know, I never thought granny Martha Kent would have smooth ones.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



Apparently, in this series, travelling to Earth was a rite of passage or some crap...which would explain why they were curious why they had no powers under the Yellow sun they were expecting.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When has Smallville ever been Buffyish?  Explain what you mean.
> 
> I think the Kandorian thing may start getting more interesting, but it has mostly been soap opera with some superhero stuff on the side.



I guess I don't mean buffyish. But rather, lots of soap opera with just a little superhero.

This seems all action/adventure with some soap opera on the side.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 4, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This seems all action/adventure with some soap opera on the side.


You forget about the hot guys to keep teenage girls hooked on.

This show is Twilight's predecessor afterall.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> I thought that Zod already knew how to fly from a long time ago? I'm assuming he showed them how.
> 
> Plus, it's been said that it's really in Clark's head why he can't fly. Stupid, but that's his reason. Shouldn't make the Kandorians being able to fly unjustified.


 The current Zod isn't the same Zod from before--he's a clone that died in a war before he ever got to earth. So, no, he just instantly knew.


Shidoshi said:


> Apparently, in this series, travelling to Earth was a rite of passage or some crap...which would explain why they were curious why they had no powers under the Yellow sun they were expecting.


 Not all of them go to earth, but they were aware of the powers from trips made by Jur-el and some others. If they went there that often, Zod or some other militant would've just taken over Earth a long time ago and made Krypton II.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 5, 2010)

I want to start watching this show, is it any good?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and punch yourself in the nuts for thinking about starting this show.

If you're a girl, then watch it. Then be my gurlfraind.


----------



## Eunectes (May 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do yourself a favor and punch yourself in the nuts for thinking about starting this show.
> 
> If you're a girl, then watch it. Then be my gurlfraind.


I stil have nightmares of the doomsday fight.
I would realy like to meet the people who made that fight possible and have them tied down in a chair with some alchohol,a lighter and a exorcist because what we are dealing with here clearly isn't human.


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2010)

The show has been epic after 10 season. The show has lost it's touch a bit but that's because the fights are horrible. Look at the fight with Doomsday. All the hype for Superman vs. The Ultimate Destroyer and what do we get? A two minute fight with a couple of punches and Clark does his mega jump. The choereography in fights have sucked lately. In the first few seasons, we saw epic fights like Clark vs. Bizarro and Clark vs. Lex(Krypton Zod). Both fights were greatly choereographed. Clark vs. Brainiac, Clark vs. Titan and many more fights. They gave the fights time and great endings. Now the fights simply don't live up to the hype and are short lived. I hope Clark and Zod go at it for a few minutes in Salvation.  

For me Season 10 has been the best one so far. Zod is the definition of the perfect villian. Callum Blue has played the role perfectly. Checkmate is an interesting storyline. Plus we got heroes like Hawkman and Dr. Fate make an appearance. I don't think Clark will end up flying since he still considers himself human but I think that's what the writers want to "graduate" Clark as Superman. Unless he flies to save Lois in the finale since Dr.Fate mentioned that Lois was the key to Superman. Also Doomsday will return eventually and I don't think Zod will be killed off in the Season finale. Plus Lex has been mentioned a few times already. The best has yet to come. 

I see this series making it to 12th Season easily. The bad move was moving this series to Fridays as it gives the show lower ratings.


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2010)

Sneak Peek of the Season Finale



OMG! Fucking Epic!


----------



## The Big G (May 14, 2010)

If Zod doesn't say "Come to me Son of Jor-El...Kneel before Zod" i will be somewhat dissapointed.


----------



## The Big G (May 15, 2010)

Season finale....wow...




DAMN YOU CLIFF HANGERS!


September is a long way off....


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2010)

Did we really need the Jesus reference?  Not to mention Zod's portrayal of Lucifer?


----------



## Wuzzman (May 15, 2010)

They have been playing up the Clark = Jebus for the past 2 seasons...


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2010)

Even so, that's taking it just too damn literally.


----------



## Superrazien (May 15, 2010)

I wonder what those other Aliens were that attacked Oliver.


----------



## Cronos (May 15, 2010)

now that was a good ending


----------



## Jimin (May 15, 2010)

Good finale. Had Lois realizing the Blur was Clark, Zod beating himself again, and we get a look at the suit and the future.

Also, I heard the old woman in the hospital listening to Tess's doctors might be Granny Goodness, which would mean Darkseid would be the next main villain if true.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 15, 2010)

... please don't tell me Zod srsly tried to whisper that


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ... please don't tell me Zod srsly tried to whisper that



Lol, I know.  It's like he forgot that super powered Kryptonians can hear a pin drop from 20 kilometres away.


----------



## Hannibal (May 15, 2010)

So any guesses at to what the other Aliens that swiped up Ollie were?  If that was indeed Granny Goodness that went to Tess's room, maybe we will be dealing with The New Gods and their peeps of new Genesis and Apokolips.


----------



## W1ZZY (May 16, 2010)

OMG @ the finale. :-| I had like...multiple mini heart attacks. lol. Great great finale ^_^

Any guesses about how the new season will start?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Bets on who saves Clark: Hawkman, Martian Manhunter, or someone else?

Finale was decent, I guess. You'd expect Zod to have more hand-to-hand skills being a big-shot military guy and all.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 17, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> So any guesses at to what the other Aliens that swiped up Ollie were?  If that was indeed Granny Goodness that went to Tess's room, maybe we will be dealing with The New Gods and their peeps of new Genesis and Apokolips.



They do keep on mentioning the word apocalypse  , and I do have a strong feeling that was granny goodness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

I am starting to think they were using the term loosely to tease us. But, really, the only other iconic enemy for them to show is Darkseid (iconic to casual Superman fans, I mean).


----------



## Shidoshi (May 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Finale was decent, I guess. You'd expect Zod to have more hand-to-hand skills being a big-shot military guy and all.


Yeah, but I was glad to see that in between getting his ass stomped on by Lex-Zod and now, that somewhere along the way he learned how to fight better.  That said, I still didn't think he was going to be a hand-to-hand match for Major General Zodstrong, even *with* Jor-El's training, but at least it wasn't a one-sided foot-to-ass-fest.

That punch he gave Zod (before the activation of the Book of Rao) should have been the punch he gave Doomsday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

Shoryuken?


----------



## Shidoshi (May 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shoryuken?




No, not that one (that was after the Book of Rao was activated and Zod ass-pulled out that blue Kryptonite dagger).  The one that sent Zod flying away when he tried throwing Lois through the phonebooth.

I did laugh out loud at the _Shoooooooryuken!!!_©, though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

Oh, the orbital pimp-slap? That shit was pretty hot.


----------



## Hannibal (May 19, 2010)

Well Tom Welling has announced that season 10 will be the last season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

About time they put this show out of its misery. Hopefully it goes out with some decency.


----------



## Enclave (May 19, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Well Tom Welling has announced that season 10 will be the last season.



My money is on season 10 having Clark for about half the season being Superman.  Maybe even the whole season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

I think maybe, *maybe*, we'll see Clark take off at the last minute of the last episode of the show, flying into a red, yellow, and blue Superman symbol.

And that's a big maybe.


----------



## Gooba (May 20, 2010)

According to Michael Ausiello Chloe is kinda gonna stay.


----------



## spaZ (May 20, 2010)

Will Clarke finally be flying this season?? They say it every season that hes going to be flying and hopefully the villian for this next season won't be as bad as zod.


----------



## Hannibal (May 20, 2010)

Allison Mack announced that her character Chloe won't be a regular for the last season, she will appear in several episodes though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

I won't miss her. 

Chloe is an okay character but can get fucking annoying as hell.


----------



## Eunectes (May 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I won't miss her.
> 
> Chloe is an okay character but can get fucking annoying as hell.


I thought Chloe was awesome in the first few seasons but started sucking later on.( Season 8 was probably the worst)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, she was alright at first. Then she got annoying and "badass" (I put that in quotes since she was supposed to be badass but wasn't).


----------



## Eunectes (May 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, she was alright at first. Then she got annoying and "badass" (I put that in quotes since she was supposed to be badass but wasn't).


She was pretty much my favorite female character on the show because i always thought Lana sucked.
Anyway i don,t think we wil see Clark in the suith much he wil probably just wear a t-shirt with the superman logo on it.
Or we wil see the back of the costume but never get to see the full costume.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, there's no way we'll ever see a true Superman on this show. No way in hell.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 21, 2010)

With Chloe leaving, at least we know this season will be different.

I'm still hoping Michael Rosenbaum comes back to play Lex. He hasn't done anything since leaving Smallville and if he would come back, it would automatically make this final season amazing.


----------



## Jimin (May 21, 2010)

Well, Darkseid is suppose to be the ultimate Superman villain right? I mean, hes the ruler of a planet...


----------



## Hannibal (May 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> With Chloe leaving, at least we know this season will be different.
> 
> I'm still hoping Michael Rosenbaum comes back to play Lex. He hasn't done anything since leaving Smallville and if he would come back, it would automatically make this final season amazing.




Lex coming back would be awesome, they already showed that he had return in the future Clark saw, so get him in by the end of the season. Afyer Darkseid of course


----------



## Eunectes (May 21, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, Darkseid is suppose to be the ultimate Superman villain right? I mean, hes the ruler of a planet...


He wil probably beat him like doomsday.
I don,t expect a fight longer then 5 minutes and that is being really genorus.
I don,t see it being longer then that unles there is a round 2 or 3.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 27, 2010)

Shit, I haven't been here in 2 years. nice to see the thread still alive and kicking. I've got to catch up on my smallville, I'm only done with season 8. I heard season 9 was pretty good, anyone agree?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

Season 9 was semi-decent as far as Smallville goes.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Season 9 was semi-decent as far as Smallville goes.



For something to be semi-decent by your standards, CMX, it must have been totally the opposite of Heroes Season II. 

And that's a good thing.

[/Martha Stewart]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 28, 2010)

lmao I saw an episode where they had  kryptonite on money and Lois was a a super hero. Awful, awful show


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> lmao I saw an episode where they had  kryptonite on money and Lois was a a super hero. Awful, awful show



But it's so delightfully campy with it's sets and storyline drama. In short, Smallville is like crack that gives back.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like Kara will return in Episode 3 of Season 10 and Brainiac in Episode 4. We might also get Hawkgirl in the second episode.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2010)

*Smallville Comic Con News*



> Good news, Smallville fans!  We braved the seas of adoring Tom Welling fans to bring you all the latest news from their panel showing off footage of the tenth and final season!  And we can definititively tell you that Darkseid will represent the major threat to Lois, Clark, and the rest of the super-gang!  Executive producer Brian Peterson confimed that the Lord of Apokolips would appear "in a different form than you're used to," in typical Smallville fashion, but that the threat would be the same.
> 
> Welling joined castmates Cassidy Freeman, Erica Durance and Justin Hartley, as well as show-runners Brian Peterson and Kelly Soulders to answer fan questions, share fond memories of their ten years together, and tease us with what's to come.
> 
> ...



Edit:
Link to the Season 10 Trailer. Clark flies at the end. DO NOT WATCH IF YOU DONT WANT TO BE SPOILED

here


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 25, 2010)

I've only been skimming through this show for the past couple of years, but I have to admit seeing 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tom Welling in the Superman suit flying up and catching the giant globe


 had me near jumping out of my seat in anticipation.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2010)

I can't wait for season 10. Those clips really got me hyped up.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jul 25, 2010)

Going out with a bang, I see...

...Should be damn good, even when not using just _Smallville_ standards.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 26, 2010)

Man I am so hyped for this season. This show is actually really rare it started off good then dropped down in quality but after being tossed away to tv hell known as Friday nights it actually picked itself up and became much better than before. 

Tom has really grown as an actor and if Nolan picks him to be the new Superman I'd be sold since the guy is great and lets be honest who would know the character more than a guy playing him for ten years already.


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)

So Darkseid is coming to Smallville eh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, they are gonna ruin him.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 26, 2010)

Darkside is said to be "in a form we never seen him before". I wonder what they meant by that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

Maybe he'll be a ghost. Or a leopard.

Maybe he'll be a regular guy with "Meteor Rock" powers to shoot lasers out of his eyes. And that's all he does.


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe he'll be a ghost. Or a leopard.
> 
> Maybe he'll be a regular guy with "Meteor Rock" powers to shoot lasers out of his eyes. And that's all he does.



Or maybe he will be a totally badass giant cloud of dust, particles and other miscellaneous gases like Galactus in Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer.

Wait.

Stop.

Hammertime.

... let me take that back. Nothing can be as bad as the live action version of Galactus. So the good news is that Smallville can only go up from that comparision.

....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know, Detective, if I've learned anything from Hollywood and Smallville, it's that there is always a way to one-up--or "one-down", if you will--itself in failure.

Darkseid could be a Kryptonian for all we know. And Apokolips could just be the name of his space ship. And the invading forces are all just pieces of Braniac's leftovers from Krypton or something.

Remember Mr. Mxyzptlk? He was just a Meteor Freak with mind control.


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know, Detective, if I've learned anything from Hollywood and Smallville, it's that there is always a way to one-up--or "one-down", if you will--itself in failure.



I will agree that it's a lesson that cannot be untaught. 



> Darkseid could be a Kryptonian for all we know. And Apokolips could just be the name of his space ship. And the invading forces are all just pieces of Braniac's leftovers from Krypton or something.



Damn you and your cool guy logic.



> Remember Mr. Mxyzptlk? He was just a Meteor Freak with mind control.



I wish I could not remember that. But then I would be a big fat liar. And I'm not. Thus is the downside of my incredibly sexy memory power.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know if I'm more surprised that I remembered him, or that you neglected to point out his existence for reference of magnitude as it pertains to Smallville failures.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, they are gonna ruin him.


Agreed.


Perverted King said:


> Darkside is said to be "in a form we never seen him before". I wonder what they meant by that.


It means we are getting another "Doomsday".
I won,t be surprised if it turns out that Darkside is human.


Detective said:


> Or maybe he will be a totally badass giant cloud of dust, particles and other miscellaneous gases like Galactus in Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> ...


What does it matter if it doesn,t suck as much as Fox's Galactus?
It is probably stil going to suck and be as fun as a punch to face.


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> What does it matter if it doesn,t suck as much as Fox's Galactus?



It matters because it will prove that even Smallville has certain levels of quality standards that it is not willing to compromise. Once you go giant cloud of gas, there is no hope for you. At least Doomsday had arms.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

Doomsday looked decent, but his power was very, very underwhelming. It seems that for every one thing Smallville gets right, they get 100,000,000 other things completely wrong. I'm not sure what the writers of this show are drinking, but color me thirsty.

Even more disappointing, historically, is not the villains themselves, but rather how Clark eventually beats them. It's always very anti-climactic. Doomsday was probably the worst offender of this, but there were tons of other insances (the Zod fight was actually decent though).


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 26, 2010)

Detective said:


> It matters because it will prove that even Smallville has certain levels of quality standards that it is not willing to compromise. Once you go giant cloud of gas, there is no hope for you. At least Doomsday had arms.


Quality and Smallville don,t seem to get along in recent years.
I don,t realy get your point abouth quality standards.
If something sucks it sucks.
Who cares if it is not the worst there is.
It won,t make the show any beter it just makes people more sad that there is something worse out there then Smallville.( which is pretty scary when you think abouth it)
Besides afther what they done to doomsday and many other characters Smallville is already Fox level bad.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Doomsday looked decent, but his power was very, very underwhelming. I*t seems that for every one thing Smallville gets right, they get 100,000,000 other things completely wrong.* I'm not sure what the writers of this show are drinking, but color me thirsty.
> 
> Even more disappointing, historically, is not the villains themselves, but rather how Clark eventually beats them. It's always very anti-climactic. Doomsday was probably the worst offender of this, but there were tons of other insances (the Zod fight was actually decent though).


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 26, 2010)

A somewhat better video

here


----------



## Angelus (Jul 27, 2010)

I stopped watching Smallville after the horrible Season 7 finale, but I guess I'll watch the final season, just to see how it all ends.

Seeing Clark fly + the Superman suit are enough reasons to at least give it a try.


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2010)

*The Suit*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

Superman suit, eh? It's all leading up to my prediction from a long, long time ago: we'll probably see Clark fly in his suit during maybe the very last episode.

I wouldn't get my hopes up in seeing him in it any time soon.


----------



## Glued (Jul 27, 2010)

I said it once and I'll say it again.

This show is still alive?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

It's like Dracula: he just keeps coming back.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Superman suit, eh? It's all leading up to my prediction from a long, long time ago: we'll probably see Clark fly in his suit during maybe the very last episode.
> 
> I wouldn't get my hopes up in seeing him in it any time soon.


I wil be in tears if that happens.
Both tears of laughter and sadness
Also i think it wil only be like 30 seconds of him being superman before the show finaly ends.


Ben Grimm said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again.
> 
> This show is still alive?


Yes it is stil alive because most fans who stil watch it (surprisingly) keep the ratings and dvd sales up.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2010)

I see Clark flying mid-season. Hell wear the suit on the last episode obviously.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 27, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> I see Clark flying mid-season. Hell wear the suit on the last episode obviously.


I think he wil probably learn it somewhere near the end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

I saw him flying, once, but then he turned into a good guy and couldn't anymore. 

I saw him flying again and then I woke up. 


I don't think they want him to fly for whatever asinine, retarded reason.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Darkside is said to be "in a form we never seen him before". I wonder what they meant by that.



Maybe they will have him posses a measly human and fight that way. You can kill the host, but not the god.

And of course the human has to be Lois' dad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

The human will be someone Clark refuses to kill and the host figures out Clark's identity and is only defeated via PIS and the host lives and the host doesn't remember anything and Clark will end angsty and confused. Did I mention that Clark first gets his ass kicked only to come back later and one-shot him and that someone has to remove Kryptonite from his proximity before he can one-shot?

It will possess either Chloe, Lois, Tess, or maybe Oliver.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The human will be someone Clark refuses to kill and the host figures out Clark's identity and is only defeated via PIS and the host lives and the host doesn't remember anything and Clark will end angsty and confused. Did I mention that Clark first gets his ass kicked only to come back later and one-shot him and that someone has to remove Kryptonite from his proximity before he can one-shot?
> 
> It will possess either Chloe, Lois, Tess, or maybe Oliver.



Stop ruining the moment! He possesses General Sam Lane! Michael Ironside as f*cking Darkside!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

You're right. It will possess Michael "Fucking" Ironside. But the rest of what I said is true, and you know that's right. 

Also, he will be saving someone that will be conviniently knocked unconscious before he zooms in.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2010)

That can all be excused as long as Darkside gets his old voice back.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I saw him flying, once, but then he turned into a good guy and couldn't anymore.
> 
> I saw him flying again and then I woke up.
> 
> ...


The producers of Smallville think that if Clarks learns how to fly he becomes Superman for some retarded reason, even though in the comics Superboy had no problem flying and yet he wasn,t called Superman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

But then he'd be Superboy. Not Clark Kent. They would still baww.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But then he'd be Superboy. Not Clark Kent. They would still baww.


Isn,t he currently like Superboy anyway with his superhero identity??
I stil see no reason why the hell they waited like 10 seasons to finaly have him learn how to fly which he should have done since like season 5.
Also am i the only one who wants Lex back???
I know he is overused in the movies but the actor on Smallville was pretty fun to watch.
The child flashbacks( my favorite one was when he was alone on his birthday. It was a pretty sad and a well done scene) and the scene where he gets a vision of being president are probably the best Lex live action scene's so far.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]wFHGnA98jDE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]75EaeG7oUJw[/YOUTUBE]



But ever since the character/actor left the show feels so empty and boring.( even though i thought he was pretty stupid in season 7.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

Lex was the best character, everybody knows that. The one flashforward he had of being president was badass.

I don't know what the big deal with Clark flying is anyway. No flight/no tights bullshit thing should've died 5 years ago.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lex was the best character, everybody knows that. The one flashforward he had of being president was badass.
> 
> I don't know what the big deal with Clark flying is anyway. No flight/no tights bullshit thing should've died 5 years ago.


I don,t even know how they are going to make him superman.
Doesn,t Lois and Lex know Clarks face without the glasses?
So shouldn,t they just be able to recognize him?
In the comics it made a little bit more sense since as Clark Kent he always had glasses as far as i know but in Smallville both Lois and Lex have seen him without the glasses so how is he going to have a secret identity again??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

His hair swirl will make it so they can't recognize him. 

Or they'll do what they did in one of the Superboy comics and give him mind-rape glasss. The glasses he wears hypnotizes people or something to seeing him different than his Superman counterpart.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCdHopuxXqU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Blu Beetle


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

IT'S MORPHIN TIME!


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> IT'S MORPHIN TIME!


BEETLE!!!
[YOUTUBE]K0KOfTV1dbc[/YOUTUBE]
Blue Beetle Ranger Ready!

But honestly that didn,t look too bad( beside the acting) for a low budget tv show.
The Blue Beetle show atleast lets him have the costume and fly.
Thats something that took Smallville 10 seasons to do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

It's like making a Batman show but he can't wear the Batman outfit or solve crimes via detective skills (because he has none in the show).


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I don,t even know how they are going to make him superman.
> Doesn,t Lois and Lex know Clarks face without the glasses?
> So shouldn,t they just be able to recognize him?
> In the comics it made a little bit more sense since as Clark Kent he always had glasses as far as i know but in Smallville both Lois and Lex have seen him without the glasses so how is he going to have a secret identity again??



Lex, at least, might be given a healthy dose of amnesia.

Or they just skip that and let a Kingpin-thing go on. Lex and Lois knowing who Superman is does'nt mean Clark isn't Superman, anymore than Lex not being a super-genius makes him not Lex anyway.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's like making a Batman show but he can't wear the Batman outfit or solve crimes via detective skills (because he has none in the show).


You forgot to add that in the mean time he is friends with the Joker, has already beaten villains like Two Face, Black Mask and Poison Ivy, and he has already fought together with the justice league.
Also he already would have a costume.
It would be a ski mask and a sweater with a bat on it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, he and Joker would be best pals and they would totally change the villainous ways of Joker somehow. 

I bet he wouldn't even be rich. :taichou And he'd be played by a Beiber-haired emofag. Catwoman would be his main crush but he is so filled with angst he can't talk to her, meanwhile she's out dancing in leather and collecting cats.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 28, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> You forgot to add that in the mean time he is friends with the Joker, has already beaten villains like Two Face, Black Mask and Poison Ivy, and he has already fought together with the justice league.
> Also he already would have a costume.
> It would be a ski mask and a sweater with a bat on it.



LMAO Funniest thing I have read online all day.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, he and Joker would be best pals and they would totally change the villainous ways of Joker somehow.
> 
> I bet he wouldn't even be rich. :taichou And he'd be played by a Beiber-haired emofag. Catwoman would be his main crush but he is so filled with angst he can't talk to her, meanwhile she's out dancing in leather and collecting cats.


Both the Joker and Bruce would just be hobo's who develop there bromance over the seasons.
The Joker would bring the comedy in the season and he would be trying to break though in stand up comedy while Bruce is emo and doesn,t want to go back to his mansion for some retarded reason.
All the villains would be made out of the stuff that made the joker insane.
I think it was a mix of acid and chemicals but i am not sure.
Anyway Catwoman would be a nerd for  like 3 seasons before she gets bitten by a radioactive cat or something and becomes a thief for some reason because cats are evil i gues.
( Remember kids cancer gives you super powers so don,t listen to your parents  and go play in that radioactive waste and come back as Spider-man!
)
The other villains would probably get a similar treatment.
There would be a chance that Bale would have a cameo as villain or some random jerk for the show( like they got the movie superman back for smallville) and it would be glorious.
It would just be 2 people trying to out Clint Eastwood each other.
It basically comes down to a match of who can scream the loudest while pretending to have throat cancer.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 29, 2010)

*My Season 10 Predictions*:


The Lex Luthor that was friends with Clark and knew his secret is dead.  He will be replaced by a clone.  The line "these are my brothers" from the little Lex look-alike kind of gave it away.  This is how they will solve Clark's identity problem.


Michael Rosenbaum will return for the very last episode.


Kara will instruct Clark on how to fly in episode 3.  He may not learn it completely though and struggle throughout the season till his need is dire.


Hawkman will die.


Chloe becomes the new Dr. Fate and erases everyone's memories of her, thus why she isn't mentioned in the canon.  (maybe even Lois' memory of Clark's identity)


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> *My Season 10 Predictions*:
> The Lex Luthor that was friends with Clark and knew his secret is dead.  He will be replaced by a clone.  The line "these are my brothers" from the little Lex look-alike kind of gave it away.  This is how they will solve Clark's identity problem.



Lex is alive and created those clones as a way of cheating death. He's going to/ has put his brain in one of his own clones. It's an old storyline in the comic and was used in the _Lois and Clark_ series.



> Chloe becomes the new Dr. Fate and erases everyone's memories of her, thus why she isn't mentioned in the canon.  (maybe even Lois' memory of Clark's identity)



Doubt it.

I don't think they are concerned with the whole identity thing. Lois and Lex and a few others knowing who Clark is does'nt actually change all that much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

Everyone in Smallville gets knocked out and gets amnesia and forgets who Clark is.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 29, 2010)

Chloe will probably take the helmet to Doctor Fate's wife so she can become the next successor.

Darkseid will appear sort of like how Dan Turpin slowly turned into Darkseid in Final Crisis. His minions will appear a lot though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe Darkseid actually *will* be a cloud of gas and particles.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 29, 2010)

If Chloe ends up being Dr. Fate, expect all hell to break loose with fanboys. 

But overall, I am excited for this season. I hope they do justice with this being the final season.


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2010)

^
If she is Dr. Fate I will personally kill her and whoever wrote her as that.

So they are going for the newer Infinite Crisis Blue Beetle then? Jaime whateverhisnameis?

And Micheal Ironside is just begging to be possessed by Darkseid so we can have his awesome voice as Darkseid again. :33

Knowing Smallville though, they will probably fuck it up in some way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe he'll get infected by Meteor Rock and just get super powers and name himself Darkseid. And all of the Darkseid minions will be the army with Meteor Rock powers.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 30, 2010)

The World said:


> ^
> If she is Dr. Fate I will personally kill her and whoever wrote her as that.
> 
> So they are going for the newer Infinite Crisis Blue Beetle then? Jaime whateverhisnameis?
> ...


Smallville doesn,t deserve the awesome voice of Darkseid.
He shouldn,t lower himeself to work on this show.
It wil save him a headache from reading the script.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 31, 2010)

Wait, if Clark fell with Blue K in him, shouldn't he be squashed?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Smallville doesn,t deserve the awesome voice of Darkseid.
> He shouldn,t lower himeself to work on this show.
> It wil save him a headache from reading the script.



He's already been on the show. He's Lois Lane's dad.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 31, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> If Chloe ends up being Dr. Fate, expect all hell to break loose with fanboys.



It could be a temporary thing.  Like I said earlier, I kind of just skim the episodes to see if there are any cool parts so I may be wrong, but didn't they say that wearing the helmet will drive you insane?  Doesn't Chloe have a history of insanity in her family?

I can see her wearing it knowing that it will only be for the big fight.  She self-sacrifices to help everyone and erases their memories of her then removes it and waits for the next Dr. Fate.

....... or I'm completely wrong.  Whichever.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

when does season 10 air?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Wait, if Clark fell with Blue K in him, shouldn't he be squashed?


 He would die, yeah, but that's the cliffhanger. Either he gets his powers back somehow mid-fall, or someone swoops in to save him.

My guess is MM or Kara for a surprise return.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He would die, yeah, but that's the cliffhanger. Either he gets his powers back somehow mid-fall, or someone swoops in to save him.
> 
> My guess is MM or Kara for a surprise return.


I haven,t watched much of season 7 - 9 but isn,t blue K only supposed to work on Bizaro???


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Blue K makes Kryptonians normal humans. It does the opposite to Bizzaro and overloads him with powers.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought Gold Kryptonite got rid of their powers.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Blue K makes Kryptonians normal humans. It does the opposite to Bizzaro and overloads him with powers.


That is kind of weird i thought that green K gave him powers but oh wel.


BladeofTheChad said:


> I thought Gold Kryptonite got rid of their powers.


It did in the early comics but i gues Smallville doesn,t care abouth that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Well green K makes him stronger, but the idea behind the Blue K is if it makes Clark human then it must make Bizzaro either a god or overload.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well green K makes him stronger, but the idea behind the Blue K is if it makes Clark human then it must make Bizzaro either a god or overload.


I stil find it kind of stupid.
Wouldn,t it make more sense if Blue K gave Clark more power since Green K gives Bizaro more power?
This is almost as lame as the time Green Lantern got owned by a bird:
Lord English's true form revealed?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Does much of anything in Smallville make sense? 

You would think that Red K would make Bizzaro into a good guy, since it turns Clark evil, right?


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Does much of anything in Smallville make sense?
> 
> You would think that Red K would make Bizzaro into a good guy, since it turns Clark evil, right?


That would make sense but knowing Smallville it would just make him more evil.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2010)

so will clark fly this season or will it look like he's flying but in reality it's just a super jump


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 2, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> so will clark fly this season or will it look like he's flying but in reality it's just a super jump


He wil probably fly mid way though the season but it wil most likely just be a blur (like when he runs with super speed.) for the most part so i don,t expect much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

I still think it's funny how people confuse his super jump with flight. It does look similar, but Clark has never flown in this show outside of being mind-controlled, Red K'd, or otherwise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> He wil probably fly mid way though the season but it wil most likely just be a blur (like when he runs with super speed.) for the most part so i don,t expect much.



this is most possible but i liked the way he flew in the old seasons, seemed like something from the matrix




CrazyMoronX said:


> I still think it's funny how people confuse his super jump with flight. It does look similar, but Clark has never flown in this show outside of being mind-controlled, Red K'd, or otherwise.



I seriously thought he flew doomday into the powerplant, i had to watch it a second time to see he kicked his feet and tackled him there.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I still think it's funny how people confuse his super jump with flight. It does look similar, but Clark has never flown in this show outside of being mind-controlled, Red K'd, or otherwise.


It is kind of sad that even his niece and the other kryptonians( Zod) can learn to fly in seconds but it takes Clark years to learn it.


~Gesy~ said:


> this is most possible but i liked the way he flew in the old seasons, seemed like something from the matrix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn,t.
One shot Kent tackelt Doomsday into the powerplant.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> this is most possible but i liked the way he flew in the old seasons, seemed like something from the matrix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The leap that defied all concepts of gravity, physics, and trajectories.


Eunectes said:


> It is kind of sad that even his niece and the other kryptonians( Zod) can learn to fly in seconds but it takes Clark years to learn it.
> 
> He didn,t.
> One shot Kent tackelt Doomsday into the powerplant.


 I think they explained that in Lois and Clark (like he was afraid of heights or something), but they have yet to address it in this show that I can remember.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2010)

he was also floating over his bed while dreaming of lana in the first season if i remember correctly. clark was always slower then other kryptonians, it took him years to have the powers he has now while others get them in seconds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, he did hover. I hate it that he hovered once and never did anything to build on that.

And how Kara almost taught him to fly one episode but they got sidetracked and just gave up forever because of getting sidetracked during one training session.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, he did hover. I hate it that he hovered once and never did anything to build on that.
> 
> And how Kara almost taught him to fly one episode but they got sidetracked and just gave up forever because of getting sidetracked during one training session.


Its kinda silly.
I mean why would clark not want to know how to fly or why would Kara just not continue his training so he could save more people.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 2, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Its kinda silly.
> I mean why would clark not want to know how to fly or why would Kara just not continue his training so he could save more people.


Isn't it because he's afraid of heights?

I'm about to finish season 9 guys :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Clark is retaded, that's the only logical reason I can come up with. Maybe he has some kind of memory disorder, too, since he seems to forget that he's weak to kryptonite every other episode.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Clark is retaded, that's the only logical reason I can come up with. Maybe he has some kind of memory disorder, too, since he seems to forget that he's weak to kryptonite every other episode.


It would be pretty funny if the reason as to why he can,t fly is because he is afraid of heights.
Yes people the man who jumps from building to building and on top of a flying nuclear missile is afraid of heights


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, that would make about as much sense as Kryptonian DNA being completely re-written because of Clark's blood drops--wait.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that would make about as much sense as Kryptonian DNA being completely re-written because of Clark's blood drops--wait.


I think i can only come up with 3 superhero shows that where more stupid than Smallville.
The 70's spider-man series,The Doctor Strange series and Heroes.
Even though i currently hate smallville i think i stil take it over Superman 3/4 and Returns.
Atleast Smallville stayed decent until season 6 or 7 while those movies have nothing good in them except Christopher Reeve and maybe Lex in Returns.
Also Smallville has some other decent points:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Why can,t we get more of this?
Also how come Chloe doesn,t have any hot pics or scenes like this


----------



## Gunners (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm going through the seasons, now, almost completed season 3. I forgot how pretty the females in this series are.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 3, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I'm going through the seasons, now, almost completed season 3. I forgot how pretty the females in this series are.


The seasons up until 7 where pretty good/decent for the most part so they are worth a rewatch.
And yes smallville has some good looking females.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

Smallville has more saving graces than just T&A, though that is one of its stronger points. It also had Lex appeal.

Now it has more of a "oh what if it starts getting good again" and "well, I've watched it *this long*". Kind of like how Heroes kept people returning.


As for shows that survived on pure sex appeal, I'd say Charmed is top tier.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Smallville has more saving graces than just T&A, though that is one of its stronger points. It also had Lex appeal.
> 
> Now it has more of a "oh what if it starts getting good again" and "well, I've watched it *this long*". Kind of like how Heroes kept people returning.
> 
> ...


I sadly would rather  watch a Lex spin off then Smallville right now
Another problem i have with Smallville is Lana.
Good lord is this a awful character.
She should have just stayed death the first time they killed her and let Clark move on instead of always bringing her back and giving her super powers.
The only time i thought she was interesting was in the swimpool scene and when she was with Lex.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

She was semi-interesting with Lex, and likeable when the show first starts (just because of how hot she was). Then she became more of a burden and hinderence to the series with the introduction of Lois, and she had to go. :taichou

Giving her random super powers was the dumbest way to do it though.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 3, 2010)

I always thought she was nosey and hypocritical. I felt like giving Clark a dap when he came close to smashing Alicia, then I felt like slapping him upside the head when he acted awkward around Lana.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2010)

Judecious said:


> when does season 10 air?



September 24


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2010)

The most hilarious aspect of Smallville is how Clark has always harped on about not revealing his secret because he couldn't trust Lana or Lois. The show has made a mockery of this, he has now told even random strangers about his abilities, but continued to refuse to be honest with those two. 

Also the whole Jor-El being able to talk to him in the fortress of solitude was pretty fucking shitty too. Same with all the clone business and silly Zod storyline this series. 

I will say that atleast the last two season have been a slight improvement on the debacle that was season 7. Tho never understood how Clark killed Doomsday, shouldn't Doomsday just get stronger after being blown up?

Oh and I forgot to mention, how ridiculous was the S9 zombie episode? I mean seriously stupid stuff. Im on the Absolute Justice ep right now, the only reason I haven't switched off is Lois. The rest of them are retards, especially Tess fucking Mercer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

He buried Doomsday a mile or so underground, he didn't plan on blowing him up (that obviously wouldn't even hurt Clark). So Doomsday is just trapped under all that rubble a mile down. I assume he'll be able to get out of there eventually.

Clark's secret thing is pretty dumb, I agree. It never even matters in the end.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been waiting for him to fly since I was at school. Not even the magic Kryptonite thats always around isn't as annoying as him not flying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

That made barely any literal sense, but I feel ya, bro.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That made barely any literal sense, *but I feel ya, bro.*



And thats what counts


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

It's funny how every other season finale he says "I really need to learn how to fly!", then the next season he never even tries.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 4, 2010)

Kristen Kreuk looks kinda bad now. She's fallen from her early Smallville - Edgemont days.

But my god is Laura Vandervoort hot.


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 4, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Kristen Kreuk looks kinda bad now. She's fallen from her early Smallville - Edgemont days.
> 
> But my god is Laura Vandervoort hot.



Haha yeah i have to agree with you there Laura Vandervoort is hot.

It's been on of the only series i have liked and hasn't gone bad after 2 seasons and the trailer for season 10 looks epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

Kristen done got old.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He buried Doomsday a mile or so underground, he didn't plan on blowing him up (that obviously wouldn't even hurt Clark). So Doomsday is just trapped under all that rubble a mile down. I assume* he'll be able to get out of there eventually.*
> 
> Clark's secret thing is pretty dumb, I agree. It never even matters in the end.


I doubt that wil happen in the show though.
And if it does they wil just find a shitty way to put him back underground.


CrazyMoronX said:


> It's funny how every other season finale he says "I really need to learn how to fly!", then the next season he never even tries.


Maybe he should stop talking abouth it and accutaly do something fore a change.


Keollyn said:


> Kristen Kreuk looks kinda bad now. She's fallen from her early Smallville - Edgemont days.
> 
> But my god is Laura Vandervoort hot.


Her acting career hasn,t improved much either.
Street fighter the legend of chun-li was pretty painful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

They could just trick him into walking into a hole in the ground next time. 


Glad I didn't watch Street Fighter.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They could just trick him into walking into a hole in the ground next time.
> 
> 
> Glad I didn't watch Street Fighter.


I wish i was that lucky.
While i didn,t see the full movie i did see Film Brain's review and yeah.....
that was enough.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 4, 2010)

Do these actors not have agents who would turn down these roles. It shocks me to this day that Halle Berry appeared in Cat Woman.

Shit like that can potentially ruin your career.



> Kristen Kreuk looks kinda bad now. She's fallen from her early Smallville - Edgemont days.


She could still get it.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 4, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Do these actors not have agents who would turn down these roles. It shocks me to this day that Halle Berry appeared in Cat Woman.
> 
> *Shit like that can potentially ruin your career.*
> 
> ...


True.
I am suprised Halle Berry even got to do another movie afther Catwoman.
Getting the worst movie award must have been pretty imberresing.
I don,t think Kristen has much of a career any more afther Street fighter.
She won,t be in big movies any time soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

Did she ever really have a career to begin with? I mean, was she really that famous? She's just a girl off Smallville.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did she ever really have a career to begin with? I mean, was she really that famous? She's just a girl off Smallville.


Well if the Street Fighter movie wasn,t so god awfull she could have had a career right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

She will always have a job in either nude modeling or high-class prostitution.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2010)

Lois' fake boobs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

Lana's real boobs > Lois's fake boobs.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2010)

Erica Durance said her breasts are real and she has never had surgery, and I believe that obvious nose job girl's words!!!

Lois's acting>Lana's acting


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I doubt that wil happen in the show though.
> And if it does they wil just find a shitty way to put him back underground.



Well, duh. That's how he debuted in the comics. Doomsday is trapped underground and breaks out, goes through a bunch of heroes, and finally kills Superman in a fight to the death. It's a continuity nod burying him.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks like we are getting Hawkgirl in episode 2


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 4, 2010)

Gunners said:


> She could still get it.



But of course.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Erica Durance said her breasts are real and she has never had surgery, and I believe that obvious nose job girl's words!!!
> 
> Lois's acting>Lana's acting


 Yes, yes, I'm sure we all beleive her breasts are naturally rounded blobs of firm tissue planted on her chest a foot apart. 


masamune1 said:


> Well, duh. That's how he debuted in the comics. Doomsday is trapped underground and breaks out, goes through a bunch of heroes, and finally kills Superman in a fight to the death. It's a continuity nod burying him.


 I actually remember reading a couple of panels of Death of Superman in a grocery store line when the comic first came out.

Ah, memories. pek


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Well, duh. That's how he debuted in the comics. Doomsday is trapped underground and breaks out, goes through a bunch of heroes, and finally kills Superman in a fight to the death. It's a continuity nod burying him.



i remember that i liked that issue


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2010)

I remember seeing Blue Superman a while later and thinking he looked like a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

It's strange how they used to advertise comics at the grocery store line. It seems almost insane nowadays.


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 12, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> *My Season 10 Predictions*:
> 
> 
> The Lex Luthor that was friends with Clark and knew his secret is dead.  He will be replaced by a clone.  The line "these are my brothers" from the little Lex look-alike kind of gave it away.  This is how they will solve Clark's identity problem.
> ...





> Question: The new Smallvile promo shows Chloe holding Dr. Fate’s helmet, but what I want to know is if she actually puts it on? —Thom
> Ausiello: Y** she does.



Number 5 is looking good so far!!!   I'm going 5 for 5 on this one.  I can feel it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

Hawkman could die, I guess, but what's the point in that? He'll come back to life.


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 12, 2010)

Because TNT CW knows drama .  

Seriously though, because there is a war coming and some of the heroes have to die.  And considering Hawkman will simply get reincarnated he's the most likely candidate besides Chloe


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, he's a relatively safe casualty. Him and Hawkgirl could both probably die, but I imagine one or the other will live so they can feast on the tear-filled angst that comes after.


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 12, 2010)

From what I remember Hawkgirl is already dead in Smallville.  Which only lends more credibility to the theory seeing as how she has to be around for the future JL.

It will be a sad and tragic death worthy of michael shanks' talent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't remember anything about anything to be honest. 

Smallville is like this big, red/blue blur in my mind.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2010)

Going over the series again, I forgot how much I wanted Clark to pimp slap Lana. Kind makes me wish this guy took over.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rTOAoSXXZw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
new promo


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2010)

Ten years of my life and it finally comes down to this. 

Lex Luthor better be there for more than just one episode though.


----------



## Mangekkio (Aug 16, 2010)

Despite it's flaws there will always be one reason  I watch this show

Can't wait for season 10 =).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

What is Rossenbaum doing that's so great, anyway? Last I checked his career ended at that one movie where he cross-dressed.


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 16, 2010)

I think he doesn't like cutting off all of his hair.  He said that he was tired of it and that it hurt his chances of getting other roles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Other roles. 

He can just wear a bald cap. I'll understand if it looks a little silly. I just want Lex back in the story.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 19, 2010)

I just met the actress that plays Mrs Kent and the actor that plays Perry White...nice people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

Did you get any pics?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 19, 2010)

Nope I was on my way to work and we were on the subway.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 19, 2010)

People still watch this shitty show?

It keeps folding in on it's self like a hypercube.

Or has it gotten better?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

It has gotten a little better. But that isn't saying much.


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 28, 2010)

Mangekkio said:


> Despite it's flaws there will always be one reason  I watch this show
> 
> Can't wait for season 10 =).





 Season 10 is already starting off pretty good.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 28, 2010)

I watched the CW 2010 Fall Teaser or whatever, out of boredom. Apparently season 10 will be the "kitchen sink", they'll be throwing as many known villains in as possible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2010)

wiki says season 10 will be the final season.

i stop watching after the justice league episode,i should catch up


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 29, 2010)

so uh, is this show worth watching?

Pros and Cons?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> so uh, is this show worth watching?
> 
> Pros and Cons?


 Pros:

It's marginally better than having a fat, sweaty man rape you for 45 minutes.

Cons:

It's *marginally *better than having a fat, sweaty man rape you for 45 minutes.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 6, 2010)

So i just  started catching up on the last 5 episodes i had on my Tivo since like.... forever..and I'm watching the "checkmate" episode..which pissed me off sooo much I had to Blog....when Tess figured out oliver's secret after the stupid convo...I mean really? when they kidnapped him no one bothered to remove his cape? honestly?Sheesh....onwards to the next episode....

ps the lady who runs checkmate...overacting much?

I must also say the slow mo visual were awesome!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

Plotshield for Oliver.


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> so uh, is this show worth watching?
> 
> Pros and Cons?



This show gets stupid after a few seasons, I'm surprised that its still alive. IT JUST WON'T DIE


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

It's because once it gets injured it just steps into the sunlight and gets healed automatically, Ben. :33


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2010)

still can't believe he can't fly.......10 years after acquiring his power he still can't fly........shit he flew in the comics in HS........flew in the animated series in middle school........but in Smallville he can't fly......he's only worn his glasses like ONCE.  Thank God its ending I just want to see the guy fly finally with his costume on!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 8, 2010)

creators are smart keeping the flight power last, since it's the only power we want to see


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't care to see his flight power. It's not like some carrot they've been dangling in front of this mule for the last 4 years or anything. I just think it's stupid they are keeping it away.

Also stupid is that he has only worn glasses that one time. Shouldn't he be in full-swing Clark Kent now?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 8, 2010)

how their going to pull of the clark isn't superman when wearing glasses bit though?

"clark kent can't be superman, superman doesn't wear glasses"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

Magic, duh!


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 8, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> "clark kent can't be superman, superman doesn't wear glasses"



this is the reason I stoped careing about anything superman related, batman at least has a decent cover, all you seee is his eyes


----------



## Glued (Sep 10, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> this is the reason I stoped careing about anything superman related, batman at least has a decent cover, all you seee is his eyes



dude he's like the only billionaire in Gotham that can afford a jet, and other shit, Gordan himself said that if he wanted to know who Batman was, he would have figured it out years ago, he purposely turns a blind eye. Bane figured out Batman's identity.

Who would believe nerdy clark kent was superman


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone that saw his face.


----------



## Glued (Sep 10, 2010)

Luthor made a computer program to deduce who Superman was. The computer said it was Clark Kent. Luthor thought it was bullshit that a man with the powers of Superman would live as Clark Kent does.

[Youtube]pfAvN6rXdkM[/Youtube]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2010)

PIS. Facial recognition software is all that's needed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> dude he's like the only billionaire in Gotham that can afford a jet, and other shit, Gordan himself said that if he wanted to know who Batman was, he would have figured it out years ago, he purposely turns a blind eye. Bane figured out Batman's identity.
> 
> Who would believe nerdy clark kent was superman



doesn't bruce act like a narcissistic rich boy when not in costume? it would be hard to believe a man who mooches of his parents money can be batman.  you'd expect batman  to be a scientist or something of the sort .

Gordan is an experianced cop and bane is a genius, they get a pass


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't know what was more awkward/disturbing.


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 11, 2010)

wow, didnt realize how many things in smallville people disliked. the thing about smallville i dont like is how the show is not showing what happened to clark in the comics and movies and cartoons etc.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2010)

I would have more respect for the show if it was named Flash like seriously all clark does is run.  Flash can run like nobody's business can stop bullets by catching it since he is faster than one.  He can change in and out of costume really fast.  I'm just so upset that they made the most iconic superhero into some lame ass road runner who doesn't wear glasses and is incredibly emo for some pussy.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah him pining over Lana sickened me, I thought it was good when he verbally assaulted half the cast at the engagement party. 

That being said, the issue of the powers displayed hasn't been a problem for me, the main issue is them dragging the series on. The first four season or so made sense as he was coming to terms with his abilities fitting in etc. After that he hit a road block which was a clear sign of them deliberately dragging things on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Other than his super breath, vision, hearing, sight, and jumping, they could've substituted him for Flash, I suppose. His strength could be mimicked by infinite mass punch.


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyone that saw his face.





Ben Grimm said:


> Luthor made a computer program to deduce who Superman was. The computer said it was Clark Kent. Luthor thought it was bullshit that a man with the powers of Superman would live as Clark Kent does.
> 
> [Youtube]pfAvN6rXdkM[/Youtube]





CrazyMoronX said:


> PIS. Facial recognition software is all that's needed.


It's not that simple.  At the time Luthor's super computer concluded that Superman was Clark Kent, Clark had only just "exposed" himself, but was flying around Metropolis vibrating his face to intentionally blur his features when noticing Luthor's surveilance cameras.  At that time, no one had actually been able to take a clear photograph of Superman to be compared to Clark.

It actually...y'know...kinda made sense.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess that kinda makes sense. But other people have seen both Superman and Clark and they can't seem to figure it out. It's the same fucking person and they are identical, how hard is it?!?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2010)

They aren't exactly identical, look at things this way. If a celebrity came knocking at your door delivering a parcel, but they had no make up on, were wearing glasses had their hair in a different style etc. you wouldn't think ''OMG that is X''. 

At most you'd see a similarity but overall you wouldn't jump to that conclusion. It's the overall image he creates too, you wouldn't exactly expect Superman to be a clumsy news reporter. You wouldn't expect him to be anyone for that matter.
______

Also going through the episodes one after the other makes certain parts funnier. Like Lex emotionally destroying Clark, it reminded me of the barn scene where he said to Lex ''You can't win, you don't even know the rules of the games'', well in the end boldie made him look like a fool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Depends on the celebrity. If it was someone I really like, say Mirko Filipovic, I'd totally recognize his ass. I saw a random TUF fighter from season 3 or whatever (Mike Nickels) at the super market on the weekend and recognized him. 

The thing is, Superman is pretty tall and pretty built just like Clark is. He should be easily noticable.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2010)

> Depends on the celebrity. If it was someone I really like, say Mirko Filipovic, I'd totally recognize his ass. I saw a random TUF fighter from season 3 or whatever (Mike Nickels) at the super market on the weekend and recognized him.
> 
> The thing is, Superman is pretty tall and pretty built just like Clark is. He should be easily noticable.


Clark compresses his spine to look smaller and wears larger clothes to hide his muscles if remember things correctly and that celeb you saw likely didn't have a complete wardrobe change.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah he did. He was wearing sweat pants and a T-shirt. He looked like he just got out of bed. On the show he was usually in his team jersey.

Granted he has a shit-ton of tattoos so it's actually kind of hard not to notice.


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 14, 2010)

To be fair, superman's "disguise" is the biggest BS in the history of super heroes.

"So I'ma wear flashy blue tights, a red cape and mmmmmm, I feel I'm forgetting something"
"A mask right? You need mask man"
" No no no, don't be silly, I'll just wear my undies over my tights, nobody'll recognize me this way for sure"


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 22, 2010)

I saw the crappy version of the comic-con '10 trailer and there a little moment were you can see bats flying into the screen. How big are the odds that its going to be mr Wayne making a cameo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Possibly the last season, it could be a good time to introduce him for a cameo. But as Bruce Wayne. And Clark probably won't be his friend or anything.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2010)

Doubt it something like that would have been talked about a long time ago like the Justice Society from last season.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2010)

Whose ready for a 10 year journey to come to an end?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 24, 2010)

Whose gonna go and buy all 10 Seasons on DVD Omit the Monster of the Week episodes only to see their were only 2 1/2 Seasons of "Story" in Smallville.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 24, 2010)

So the next season is going to be the last one?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

It should be. Wrap things up and give us Superman in the last 20 seconds.

I won't really miss it. It has kind of been dead for a while now, but I've been watching this whole time. I have not missed one episode.

Time for the sendoff.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2010)

This season will be the final season. 

Personally, the show has been on a steady decline since Lex left but overall it has been a strong series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

At least it didn't just get randomly cancelled.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 24, 2010)

Ugh I missed all of the last season, need to to some quick catch up before I start watching this season.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 24, 2010)

Less than 2 hours!!!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2010)

lets see what this last season will be about hopefully it will be good starting......NOW NOW NOW NOW!!

edit 7 minutes in......not going to lie im glad the theme song didnt change all these years.....great song

anyways YEAH CLARK WTF!! what makes you think you deserve a second chance you chump!!!! wah wah wah wah wha wah thats the superman you are wah wah wah give me a second chance since emo didnt work the first time let me be a hero....pshh


----------



## Fierce (Sep 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It should be. Wrap things up and give us Superman in the last 20 seconds.
> 
> I won't really miss it. It has kind of been dead for a while now, but I've been watching this whole time. I have not missed one episode.
> 
> Time for the sendoff.



This. I'll miss it a little though. Haven't missed an episode. Wish the show had a bigger following.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 24, 2010)

20 minutes in. Episode good so far.

Edit:

LOL@The Oliver James Bond like scene.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2010)

The Show would have had a bigger following with better episodes.  They brought all of Superman's villains into THE BLUR.     20 years from now the editors of superman will have to face.......so he was the BLUR before Superman? WOW......WOW.......WOW.....

Wow so Darkseid fought THE BLUR first.......not superman......worst thing is darkseid is going to look horrible when he isn't animated with a big ol helmet head lol


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 24, 2010)

You can tell Lex didn't know how fast Clark has gotten since 2 years ago. He underestimated his speed greatly.

Not a bad season premiere.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 24, 2010)

I really hope Chloe dies before the show is over. It was good seeing Jonathan again. Darkseid has finally enter Smallville.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 24, 2010)

The Chloe character has overstayed indeed.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2010)

So far the BLUR fought Braniac, Zod, Luthorcorp, Doomsday, now Darkseid.  Who needs Superman when you have THE BLUR.  ah dur dur dur dur dur dur


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah, not a bad season premiere. good little twist showing us that lex might not even be the ultimate evil in this final season. its not only darkseid but also himself he has trials with. didnt see when clarks darkside started to emerge. i kinda hope chloe dies too. sad, i know, but it should happen. chloe was some kinda wonderful.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2010)

not bad season premier the small lex survived wonder if he will age fast


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 25, 2010)

Erica Durance is still looking fine as hell. She remains the main reason why I watch this


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Erica Durance is still looking fine as hell. She remains the main reason why I watch this



The producers didn't need to waste money specifically painting a big bold S in that cornfield scene to tell me where my focus should be.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2010)

Where Smallville fucked up

Where they didn't


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 25, 2010)

Something doesn't add up.

Lex clones were created to heal Lex but they manage to heal Tess.

Wouldn't that make Tess a female clone of Lex?


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2010)

Lets hope this show finally dies after the end of this season and let us hope it stays dead.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2010)

This is the official final season


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 26, 2010)

This season's premiere was ok. But its definitely one of least entertaining ones. Theres also a few good things to look forward to(I don't check much spoilers) Lex, Darkseid, and Clark's darkness. Loved seeing Jonathon


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 26, 2010)

Darkseid, not surprising.

But I half hoped Sam Witwer would come back, Doomsday being trapped forever beneath the earth's surface is just silly.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm hoping we see Darkseid vs. Doomsday


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 26, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Darkseid, not surprising.
> 
> But I half hoped Sam Witwer would come back, Doomsday being trapped forever beneath the earth's surface is just silly.



They split 'Doomsday' from 'Davis Bloome' thus if Doomsday escaped, then Sam Witwer wouldn't come back, as Davis is dead, all that is left is Doomsday.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 26, 2010)

don't crush by beautiful dreams


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 27, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> not bad season premier the small lex survived wonder if he will age fast



From the 'evil' clone we found out that all of them have Lex's memory which means that LX14 would have them too.

My guess is that he'll grow up fast, half way through the series Darkseid will be defeated and LX14 would actually be the Lex that is Clarks greatest challenge in the end with LX14 going on to become the Lex of the Superman world.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I was laughing at Clark not being fast enough to save both. Just a couple seasons ago he was *faster than light*.  Well played, Smallville writers. Well played.


It was actually kinda decent, and this should be a decent end to an otherwise lackluster show. It had its moments, but it's time to put this baby to bed.

I just hope they don't ruin Darkseid too much, though I know for a fact he will be super-pussified and idiotic.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 27, 2010)

Lex clone was awesome. He should have stayed for at least another episode or 2.

Also Jor-El is starting to piss me off. Since clark got his Ice Castle, Jor El has been "training" him for the ultimate evil. And every season Clark thinks he fights the ultimate evil (Brainiac, Zod, Doomsday, Young Zod) and Jor El trolls him so fucking hard; "guess what Clark, that wasnt the ultimate evil, its still coming"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

Clark needs to pimp out the fortress already and make Jor-El his bitch. That's how it should be


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Clark needs to pimp out the fortress already and make Jor-El his bitch. That's how it should be



Thats not the moral code of The Blur 
Such actions allows his darkseid to surface


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

It's funny that he has already beaten so many Superman villains as Superboy (not even Superboy, technically) and now he's up to Darkseid. I call silliness.


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was laughing at Clark not being fast enough to save both. Just a couple seasons ago he was *faster than light*.  Well played, Smallville writers. Well played.
> 
> 
> It was actually kinda decent, and this should be a decent end to an otherwise lackluster show. It had its moments, but it's time to put this baby to bed.
> ...


As long as Michael Fucking Ironside voices him, I'll let the pussification of Darkseid pass on this one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

Even if he's a phantom from the phantom zone?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 27, 2010)

Somebody should do a poll in smallville............The BLUR vs. Superman when he first comes in.   The BLUR would do a killing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

What do you mean?


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 27, 2010)

So smallville hasn't become any less lackluster. Can't say I expected anything different. Once again the best lines are reserved for Lex.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I like Tom Welling's vast acting range.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 27, 2010)

Deer Caught in Headlights, I'm Horny, I'm Sad, I'll save you!


----------



## Mangekkio (Sep 27, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Erica Durance is still looking fine as hell. She remains the main reason why I watch this



So true man.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 1, 2010)

2nd Episode of the Final Season and Clark Kent still isn't wearing glasses


----------



## Godot (Oct 2, 2010)

But he has a red jacket. With his symbol. And the American flag waving behind him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2010)

Shadow said:


> 2nd Episode of the Final Season and Clark Kent still isn't wearing glasses



you need to give up on that, not gonna happen


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's funny that he has already beaten so many Superman villains as Superboy (not even Superboy, technically) and now he's up to Darkseid. I call silliness.



Superboy?!?!?!? It's the BLUR man get it right.  Calling him Superboy is an insult.  Nothing SUPER about the BLUR.  

God if it weren't for awesome tits shots of Erica durance white tank tops and revealing halter tops, this show totally blows


----------



## Gabe (Oct 2, 2010)

whats up with the red biker jacket at the end they should just give him his suit


----------



## Shidoshi (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Even if he's a phantom from the phantom zone?


...still deciding.  I missed 10/1's episode.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 4, 2010)

something's gotta change! time to bring out the bright red leather jacket.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

So this is the last season, right? How many episodes are there supposed to be? 

From the first two episodes I am not getting an "epic ending" vibe. I'm getting a "another generic season with a cliffhanger at the end because there isn't enough time left to close out the story" vibe.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree. Second episode felt like filler. Not a bad episode, but not something for a show in its final season. I also thought they would budget up for this season, but sofar nothing epic/Superman worthy has happened.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe things'll pick up next episode. I wonder who's going to knock Lois out or otherwise cause her get amnesia?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 4, 2010)

My money is on a heat stroke


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm thinking acient Egyptian artifact.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 4, 2010)

The series feels empty without Lex and Lionel. First seasons you didn't pay attention to the filler garbage like Clark trying out for football, or one of Lana's sub plots because Lex and Lionel had things working in between the episodes.

Now you have Clark and Lois' silly activities for 40 minutes.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So this is the last season, right? How many episodes are there supposed to be?
> 
> From the first two episodes I am not getting an "epic ending" vibe. I'm getting a "another generic season with a cliffhanger at the end because there isn't enough time left to close out the story" vibe.






I'm surprised you didn't notice those. 

So yeah, it's def the last season... unless.... they change their mind and are just saying it's the last season, watch, they'll get better ratings cause it's the "final" season and they will get around cancelling it by renaming it to something else....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

I know it's the last season, I'm just saying it doesn't seem to be treated as such. With all this boring filler.


----------



## Rod (Oct 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ SUPERMAN REVEALED_ 



:rofl

Look thar, images Voice From Krypton just got of Tom Welling in an pathetic CG scenario with a even more pathetic jacket:




*Spoiler*: _Looking at the bright side, at least it's not an uniform like that shitty edit of Tom Welling wearing Owlman's outfit_ 












AHAHHAHA.. dear god....

For some reason, I bet Jim Lee had a hand on this (lol).

oh the nineties.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I know it's the last season, I'm just saying it doesn't seem to be treated as such. With all this boring filler.



Ah ok. Yeah it doesn't have the "final season" vibe to it, atleast not yet. But we're only two episodes in, so it can get better.. I hope...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2010)

Rod said:


> *Spoiler*: _ SUPERMAN REVEALED_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that jacket look so gay, seriously thats the gayest shit i ever seen

say it ain't so


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

Maybe next episode will, you know, move the plot.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2010)

looks like clark stole supergirl's jacket


----------



## Shidoshi (Oct 6, 2010)

I finally saw episode 2 last night.  That jacket is *so* Superboy circa Con-El Cadmus Douchery, sans the douchey sunglasses.  He'd have probably been much better off staying in all black with a trench coat.  At least it would help him blend into the night.

This bright red fashion abortion doesn't even look right.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

He does kinda look like Supergirl in it, too.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2010)

Why they changed the "costume"?
Now it's more gay


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, this whole carrot on the end of a stick routine with the outfit is getting old. I really don't give a shit what he wears as long as the show is good.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2010)

> Why they changed the "costume"?


Because he needs to rep America.

edit: Fuck you CMX now I have to quote him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh it's the Superman outfit.

Oh it's teleported to the fortress of shititude.

Oh it's locked away in a crystal now for no reason.


Oh it's a bright new red jacket!


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 6, 2010)

Clark needs to go get a red leather Carol Christian Poell jacket.

but this doesn't feel like a final season, still more filler.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2010)

well i just finished seeing season 9 ,i  think it was awesome.favorite episode was the JSA one Absolute Justice,the costumes did not looked corny like the still pictures did.



now to watch the first two episodes of season 10.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 6, 2010)

Even with the filler feel I still liked the episode. Clark's face was priceless when Cat told him they were partners. Clark was awesome in the car explosion scene(when they were upside down he was like bitch please). I loled at green arrow and Cat. I hate that plastique is back(ungrateful bitch).

6.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2010)

I forgot what that plastic slut did.

I wonder how long it's going to take Deadshot to get a kryptonite bullet?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 8, 2010)

saw the first 2 episode of season 10

i guess know we know what the legion meant about no records about chole. i also noticed Allison Mack was missing in the intro of the second episode.

Dead shot was great loved the slow motion bullet effect and Hawk man story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe Chloe is finally dead. 



Of course she's just secretly plotting against the legion of evil or whatever.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 8, 2010)

So the final season has come.. Well iv'e missed about half of the eighth season and all of the ninth, so....


I use to love smallvile though, it was my favorite show nothing could stop me from watching it. Even when I wasn't home the day it came on I had my people tape it for me for about three years. Once it got into the eighth season I tried to hang on but I slowly drifted away.

I tried to watch episodes after that and found myself dramaticaly confused. What say you NF, should I try and rekindle an old flame for it"s last season? Or bury it like some old warn out shoes?


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 8, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> So the final season has come.. Well iv'e missed about half of the eighth season and all of the ninth, so....
> 
> 
> I use to love smallvile though, it was my favorite show nothing could stop me from watching it. Even when I wasn't home the day it came on I had my people tape it for me for about three years. Once it got into the eighth season I tried to hang on but I slowly drifted away.
> ...



this episode of smallville was nice. well the ones that talk about cllarks great destiny is always nice or great to me. so stark, i dont know if this is enough but what hellps me to continue watching is the feeling. the feeling of how great the heroes altruism is. keep on watching, even its for knowing what happens next... well on to tonights episode. really glad kara is back! we see her utilizing her disguise like in the cartoon. if she didnt go in disguise. id be there for the rest of the season wondering how kara is gonna stay public as her blonde self. we see lois having a pure heart of course which is good.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 8, 2010)

Not gunna lie Lois dressed up in S&M gear was extremely hot


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 9, 2010)

So far I've been spot on 



Irishwonder said:


> *My Season 10 Predictions*:
> 
> 
> The Lex Luthor that was friends with Clark and knew his secret is dead.  He will be replaced by a clone.  The line "these are my brothers" from the little Lex look-alike kind of gave it away.  This is how they will solve Clark's identity problem.
> ...


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 9, 2010)

i dont think michael will be coming back. and i thought that something like chloe erasing herself was gonna happen. i guess she is really leaving. chloe was wondeerful and a great friend all through smallville. goodbye chloe. you will be missed, and you are loved.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 9, 2010)

^  I hope he will


----------



## Shadow (Oct 9, 2010)

Blue Beetle and BOOSTER GOLD has been confirmed to be in this season via NYC Comic Con!!! Booya!!!!

Booster Motherfucking Gold!!!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2010)

the scene with green arrow telling people who his is seemed like a cheap rip off of iron man when stark told people he was iron man


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 9, 2010)

^ ^ Yeah, I was thinking about that too after watching the episode.

The episode ('"Supergirl") could've been better. I hate how they're making Darkseid as a evil spirit that only possess people who are corrupt. And after Kara's heroic action in front of the public, I felt Clark should stop bullshiting & just tell Lois his secret.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 9, 2010)

Is it me or did Laura Vandervoort look extremely hot in her nerdy cover 

They royally fucked up Darksied though


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 9, 2010)

Did I see Poison Ivy in that S&M place?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 9, 2010)

The CG for the board falling was so bad I nearly cried.

Then I saw Cara


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 9, 2010)

I have never read the comics so I dont know, but had Jor-El always been such an ass. He seems to be very unemotional when it comes to his son, but I guess everyone has their limits. Clark can't even fly yet. Is he so pissed off because his son is a late bloomer or what.

Are the comics portrayal of Jor-El the same?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought it was a Supernatural / Smallville crossover for a second.


----------



## NakamuraToki (Oct 9, 2010)

You know, I really loved this show from seasons 1 - 3, but absolutely hated the others, with all the Lana drama and terrible storylines that I feel didn't develop Clark at all.

I'm watching season 10 because of a sense of foreclosure, to see the guy in the suit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 9, 2010)

Lana was nice to look at until she got really annoying, and that was before she became a Mary Sue.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 9, 2010)

The spoilers My eyes!!!

Watched the 3rd episode.

Didn't really like it to be honest. I thought the directing was awful. The show  is usually great in this aspect. Except the scene where Kara was trying to teach Clark to fly. Which was lol. Oli revealing his identity

6/10


----------



## NakamuraToki (Oct 9, 2010)

LOL just watched episode 3 'Supergirl' and OMG have the effects gotten awful and cheap. 

This show used to be known by its great 'film-quality standard' effects in season 1 that it was legendary.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 10, 2010)

NakamuraToki said:


> LOL just watched episode 3 'Supergirl' and OMG have the effects gotten awful and cheap.
> 
> This show used to be known by its great 'film-quality standard' effects in season 1 that it was legendary.



Trust me, it was just that episode.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 10, 2010)

Oliver pulled a Tony Stark there.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 10, 2010)

this show is god awful but.... this show is god awful. don't see how anyone can see different.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 10, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> this show is god awful but.... this show is god awful. don't see how anyone can see different.



I won't argue with you because the show has droped in quality. Probably because it tries to take on to much story lines and villains.

A good question I just thought of. When does everyone feel the show started to get less interesting?

For me it was probably after the season 7 premiere. I was a die hard fan before that.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 10, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> this show is god awful but.... this show is god awful. don't see how anyone can see different.



I won't argue with you because the show has droped in quality. Probably because it tries to take on to much story lines and villains.

A good question I just thought of. When does everyone feel the show started to get less interesting?

For me it was probably after the season 7 premiere. I was a die hard fan before that. It wasn't a bad premiere. I just felt keeping Lana around made the show drag.


----------



## Fierce (Oct 11, 2010)

Declined in quality when Michael Rosenbaum left. Increased in hot women though.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I won't argue with you because the show has droped in quality. Probably because it tries to take on to much story lines and villains.
> 
> A good question I just thought of. When does everyone feel the show started to get less interesting?
> 
> For me it was probably after the season 7 premiere. I was a die hard fan before that. It wasn't a bad premiere. I just felt keeping Lana around made the show drag.



I lost interest after Season 6.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 11, 2010)

This season CGI are crappy as fuck. I guess they need to save all that money for paying Rosenbaum when he gets back


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, Darkseid is a dark spirit that takes over bodies and turns into crows.

Just when you thought Doomsday was the crowned king of fuck-overs. Hate to say I told you so.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 11, 2010)

I still have faith.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 11, 2010)

I think the Erica Durance in S&M gear makes up for however bad this season might turn out. And Kara's disguise kinda makes her look like a porn star doing a librarian scene.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wow, Darkseid is a dark spirit that takes over bodies and turns into crows.
> 
> Just when you thought Doomsday was the crowned king of fuck-overs. Hate to say I told you so.



Called it! Now all that's left is to possess Michael Ironside.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wow, Darkseid is a dark spirit that takes over bodies and turns into crows.
> 
> Just when you thought Doomsday was the crowned king of fuck-overs. Hate to say I told you so.



Its what?s come to be expected of Smallville, every interstellar villain at some point or for their entire stint of the show needs a human or kryptonian as a medium to get any shit done. Of course Darkseid is going to be fail just like every other villain that this show has bastardised, I am hoping at the very least the mention at the end when Darkseid is beaten that it wasn?t the real one but one of his Avatars.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

I was kinda thinking that same thing myself, actually. Like the spirit is just an avatar or a scout or something. SOMETHING. 

But, at the end of the day, it won't really matter. There won't be any more Smallville anyway.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 11, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I won't argue with you because the show has droped in quality. Probably because it tries to take on to much story lines and villains.
> 
> A good question I just thought of. When does everyone feel the show started to get less interesting?
> 
> For me it was probably after the season 7 premiere. I was a die hard fan before that.



season 4/5 i guess.nothing better to watch brought me to season 9...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 11, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> season 4/5 i guess.nothing better to watch brought me to season 9...



Season 4 was awesome

Although I can understand about 5. After Jonathon died, the whole mood went down. The episodes weren't bad, but it just sucked seeing everyone look like shit. Mostly Clark and Lana.



> Declined in quality when Michael Rosenbaum left.



You're right dammit. I can't believe I forgot that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2010)

I remember all the rumors that he was supposed to return last season, the season before that, and this season.

I don't guess he's ever coming back.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2010)

Season 4 introduced Lois, the same lois in the same season that beats up marines wearing 4 inch heels. Sure season 4 was watchable but smallville was quickly sliding into a parody of the host franchise.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 12, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Season 4 introduced Lois, the same lois in the same season that beats up marines wearing 4 inch heels. Sure season 4 was watchable but smallville was quickly sliding into a parody of the host franchise.



Her beating the shit out of marines makes more sense than Lana beating the shit out of anyone simply because she had a couple of lessons from Lex. 

The series has always required you to suspend your disbelief.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2010)

I suspended my belief that it would be any good back in season 2 or 3. I have yet to unsuspend it and it hasn't let me down.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Her beating the shit out of marines makes more sense than Lana beating the shit out of anyone simply because she had a couple of lessons from Lex.
> 
> The series has always required you to suspend your disbelief.



or the I'm good at fighting Tess. Its less suspend belief and more there are BETTER WAYS TO USE YOUR CHARACTERS. Is lois going mortal kombat on a couple marines the most unbelievable thing about a show about an alien and radiative meteor freaks? No. But it sure is one healthy example of the three dozen other stupid uses of that character. 

Fact there was a way to end this show in grace. Back in season 3. Its a cash cow whore now.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> or the I'm good at fighting Tess. Its less suspend belief and more there are BETTER WAYS TO USE YOUR CHARACTERS. Is lois going mortal kombat on a couple marines the most unbelievable thing about a show about an alien and radiative meteor freaks? No. But it sure is one healthy example of the three dozen other stupid uses of that character.
> 
> Fact there was a way to end this show in grace. Back in season 3. Its a cash cow whore now.



I agree with you, the last post of mine was a misunderstanding on my behalf.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 15, 2010)

this episode of smallville is nice. clark seein braniac 5. clark seeing himself in the future. clark kinda flying etc. really nice. see, episodes like this is the reason why i still watch smallville. its, the feeling.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree. This episode had a really nice ending.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 15, 2010)

I thought tonight's episode ("Homecoming") was alright. I was expecting some action but the episode made up for it by showing Superman dealing with that nuclear reactor from a distance. It's seems Clark is somewhat able to float in the air now.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 15, 2010)

Epic.....Only word to describe Homecoming. Finally a episode that made me want more.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 15, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Epic.....Only word to describe Homecoming. Finally a episode that made me want more.



This

Few things to add:
- Lois was hot as hell
- what was up with Braniac stopping the voodoo lady in the beginning (Started watching a little late)
- Clark can fly with the power of love


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2010)

i liked the episode James Marsters always does a good job


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 16, 2010)

these are some nice reviews. its nice to see people talking good about smallville for a change.


----------



## Fierce (Oct 16, 2010)

Best episode in a long time, imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2010)

Agreed, best episode in a while. Is it a coincidence that James Marsters, aka Spike, was in it? I think not.

This feel more like last season stuff to me. He's actually progressing, turning into Superman. Not just beatin' up weird shit that ruins comic book canon.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 18, 2010)

Braniac Legion 
So much potential for Legion storylines in general

Best episode in along time. But Clark needs to get rid of that red leather jacket. It screams too much metrosexual


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2010)

Eh, I don't really mind the leather jacket. As long as he can fly soon.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah this episode was great glad we are getting rid of EMO clark.......although I am still excited about the Booster Gold Episode......gawd I hope they don't ruin him by not making him wear a lame ass costume.   Booster Gold! Booster Gold! Booster Gold!!

Sorry lol I was booster gold on halloween and I killed it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2010)

Booster Gold. I don't know much about that guy other than he was from the future, right?


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 22, 2010)

Booster Gold is a fail super hero from the future that came to become a great super hero in the past.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 22, 2010)

yyyeeessssss!!!!!!! clark finally told lois!!!!!!!!! i like lois playing isis too. she seemed... powerful. and they are kinda finally trusting tess! notice i said kinda. this episode was funny too! seeing lois and kat fighting! and the last part of the episode "isis" was ssssoooooo romantic!!!!


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 22, 2010)

Lois lookinh hot like always.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 22, 2010)

frroomm lllooonnnnggggg tttiiimmmeeeeee!!!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 22, 2010)

Thought it was a boring episode. I did like the ending with Clark and Lois which was really enjoyable to watch. Also, the Tess and Alexander story line looks like its gonna be interesting. Plus Lois looking hot as always.

Those things despite filler ep make it a 7/10


----------



## Fierce (Oct 23, 2010)

Pretty boring episode. 

Felt like Clark telling Lois was a little anticlimactic. The main storyline of the episode was lame. The Alexander/Tess scene was cute though.


----------



## Sin (Oct 23, 2010)

Who would have thunk Smallville would stop being so inconsistent when they finally started getting all the Superman shit in place.

If only they realized it 5 seasons ago D:


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 23, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Pretty boring episode.
> 
> Felt like Clark telling Lois was a little anticlimactic. The main storyline of the episode was lame. The Alexander/Tess scene was cute though.



I liked that they finally did it. I was expecting them to be about to tell each other and then at the last moment something happens which makes them reconsider revealing the truth. Its better the cat is out of the bag and they can get on with the season instead of constantly dangling this in front of us


----------



## Judecious (Oct 23, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Pretty boring episode.
> 
> Felt like Clark telling Lois was a little anticlimactic. The main storyline of the episode was lame. The Alexander/Tess scene was cute though.



i agree with this except the boring part, i thought it was interesting and the fact that he now trust lois is saying something.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 23, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Booster Gold is a fail super hero from the future that came to become a great super hero in the past.



sounds like the perfect hero for smallville...
greenhero doing his best peter parker/deadpool imparisionation is annoying. 

Lets be honest clark's secret was never a matter of trust but convenience. It was either convenient for you to know he was superman or it wasn't. clark just calls it trust issues because his vocabulary is limited. 

over all high points was lois wanting the nasty anywhere anytime and the lex and tess moment that nearly chocked me up (i feel ashamed). 

Not a fan of Tess being the new watch tower, actually not a fan of her simply knowing random shit because she is 25? Seriously i never got the "she smart trust us" part of her character, she is much better off using T&A to lower the IQ of the people around her. Of course smallville can't make believable characters due to all the money spent on cgi... 

Oh and enough with the "I'm a lonely supermodel feel sorry for me and my nonexistent love life!!" angle this show has been riding on for a while. I mean Tess could get some pipes up her plumbing with a phone call. lets be real here.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm glad he came out and said it. I really didn't want this to become Episode #24 of him either weighing his options to tell someone his secret but decide not to at the end or telling them and they get amnesia...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 24, 2010)

Lois wearing revealing shit as usual 
Alexander-Tess relation is the best thing that happened to Tess character 
Clark finally telling.

Prett good episode. Even though I feel that a shortened season to wrap things up would be better for Smallville. At times there is too much filler


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 24, 2010)

We should have a tits of smallville contest!


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

At first I found Lois unattractive, but shit. If I was her coworker I'd be up in her belly.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 24, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Lois wearing revealing shit as usual
> Alexander-Tess relation is the best thing that happened to Tess character
> Clark finally telling.
> 
> Prett good episode. Even though I feel that a shortened season to wrap things up would be better for Smallville. At times there is too much filler



she did look sexy, i agree about Tess and Alexander but i have a feeling something will go wrong with that relationship.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 25, 2010)

Judecious said:


> she did look sexy, i agree about Tess and Alexander but i have a feeling something will go wrong with that relationship.



Alexander will grow up to become Lex that we knew (Rosenbaum) for the finale and kill Tess.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 25, 2010)

SUPAMAN!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2010)

i want lex back they need to offer Rosenbaum a lot of money to come back. i like lex more in this series then superman for some reason


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 29, 2010)

tonights episode was ok. i really like the part with clark and lois making love though. it was ssssoooooooo romantic(sigh)!! we see lex has finally embraced becoming evil. kinda thought that at some point tess and lex relationship will be plunging down. poor tess. she should tell clark and ollie that she has lex.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 29, 2010)

This episode was kind of a mess imo.  There is now an entire town full of people who can weaken Superman just by walking near him.  God help him if any of these people ever go to Metropolis .

I did like Lois' and Clark's banter in the car and in the barn.  The actors chemistry is clearly shining through towards the end here.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 29, 2010)

you know, tom and erica look like they have a connection. too bad toms married..


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2010)

He's too merciful, I'd have jumped in the air and burn the village to a crisp.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 30, 2010)

So a hammy religion is bad rofl rofl but jesus superman is hope we can believe in... (thank god i watched this crap on megavideo)God this is sad. 

Lois: "I HAVE FAITH!" in superman
Lois: "I HAVE FAITH!" in superman
Lois: "I HAVE FAITH!" in superman
Lois: I don't know about you folks but my god has pecks .


----------



## Fierce (Oct 30, 2010)

Very "meh" episode.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 30, 2010)

So I guess darksied takes control of michael rosenbaum at the season end


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 31, 2010)

Rosenbaum needs to appear for more then just one episode


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 31, 2010)

I actually liked the episode. 2 things

1) Those dumb mother****ing hillbillies

2) The Lex buildup was excellent. My mind was blown at the end of the ep.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 31, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I actually liked the episode. 2 things
> 
> 1) Those dumb mother****ing hillbillies
> 
> 2) The Lex buildup was excellent. My mind was blown at the end of the ep.



you know lex won't die. it just set up a bigger asspull.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2010)

looks like lex will show up soon. alexander will probably be full grown soon.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 1, 2010)

Rosenbaum hasnt exactly been pulling academy award performances since the show so why he is so above coming back is beyond me.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 3, 2010)

There was a time when Lex was the only reason worth watching the show.


----------



## Rod (Nov 4, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Rosenbaum hasnt exactly been pulling academy award performances since the show so why he is so above coming back is beyond me.



I can't exactly comprehend this either, but apart from the obvious reasons regarding not knowing what's up within his private life, I'd suspect he is also concerned that may get stigmatized by the character.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 4, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> looks like lex will show up soon. alexander will probably be full grown soon.



he's seriously growing too fast.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 4, 2010)

his growth should been i don't know elongated to make his 30 when superman is actually superman. He'll be a grown man by the time the season ends darf darf.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd be surprised if Rosenbaum doesn't come back for a _*least*_ the last episode.  

Not showing up would seriously hurt his reputation amongst loyal fans whom are probably his only support at this point in his career.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 6, 2010)

tonights episode was kinda good. mostly because it brought back humanitarian altruism to me. i understood lois position, but sometimes you have to fight family for what is right. clark was too hard on her about lois and her father but he was right about her not standing up for him. this kinda made me disappointed in her too as she is the person who believes in the vigilantes. i just hope she learns from this and never waver again. well, maybe a few times but not a lot!!


----------



## Gunners (Nov 6, 2010)

One thing that annoys me about this season is Ollie pining over Chloe. It makes no sense, he is a billionaire with a classy upbringing she is essentially a peasant who he has known for what 2 years?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2010)

Gunners said:


> One thing that annoys me about this season is Ollie pining over Chloe. It makes no sense, he is a billionaire with a classy upbringing she is essentially a peasant who he has known for what 2 years?


Hasn't it been it longer than that?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hasn't it been it longer than that?


Well he's known _of_ her for 4.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 6, 2010)

Episode reminded me of xmen and the mutant registration act


----------



## Fierce (Nov 6, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Episode reminded me of xmen and the mutant registration act



Same.

Not a bad episode. Reciting that excerpt from the Star Spangled Banner was ultra lame.

The Lane sisters are so gorgeous.

Michael Ironside is the man.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 6, 2010)

I loved Michael Ironside returning. I loved his conversation with Clark at the end and revealing that the list was test but not for Clark but for Lois. 

Also do you think Clark asked Sam if he could marry Lois

Next week should be awesome and here's why:

-Granny Goodness
-Female Furies
-More Darksied 
-Lois going to the Fortress
-Lois talking to Lara and Jor-El


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 6, 2010)

The Big G said:


> I loved Michael Ironside returning. I loved his conversation with Clark at the end and revealing that the list was test but not for Clark but for Lois.
> 
> Also do you think Clark asked Sam if he could marry Lois
> 
> ...



as long as there is more clark and lois... sorry, more lois and clark, then the episode will be great!!!!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 6, 2010)

The Big G said:


> I loved Michael Ironside returning. I loved his conversation with Clark at the end and revealing that the list was test but not for Clark but for Lois.
> 
> Also do you think Clark asked Sam if he could marry Lois
> 
> ...



Obviously, Clark asked him to if he could marry Lois. In the episode where he visits the future, Lois had a ring on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

As much as I think this is the strongest season in a while, it's still annoying how easy they are taking it. It's light-hearted and fun for a last season, that's for sure.

I keep expecting Lois to get knocked out and lose her memory ata any time, too. I mean, does she really know Clark's secret? This isn't just a giant cock tease? She's not a shapeshifter? Possessed by Darkseid? From the future? Ghost of Christmas Future?!?!?


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 8, 2010)

People know that Oliver is Green Arrow. I expect for there to be some mass amnesia ray or something like that eventually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe a super Darkseid-induced consciousness bomb that mind-wipes the entire planet.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As much as I think this is the strongest season in a while, it's still annoying how easy they are taking it. It's light-hearted and fun for a last season, that's for sure.
> 
> I keep expecting Lois to get knocked out and lose her memory ata any time, too. I mean, does she really know Clark's secret? This isn't just a giant cock tease? She's not a shapeshifter? Possessed by Darkseid? From the future? Ghost of Christmas Future?!?!?



I share the same fears as you  This season so far is too good, too good to be true  I mean no more beating around the bush with the secret BS?  No kyrpotonite everywhere  No more bitch Clark kent  

WTF is this shit?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe next episode it will be revealed that Clark is in some kind of new colored kryptonite-induced dreamstate/coma and that everything that has happened has been in his head.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2010)

I see that happening too  No way this is the Smallville we love to hate.


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe a super Darkseid-induced consciousness bomb that mind-wipes the entire planet.



We have already seen from him in the first episode of the season. I don't see why not.


----------



## Rod (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe in the end they Crisis the fuck out of Smallville and the reality is rewriten.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

Reality will be rewritten so that nobody ever knew his secret. Not even his parents by gum.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 8, 2010)

Senju Warrior said:


> People know that Oliver is Green Arrow. I expect for there to be some mass amnesia ray or something like that eventually.



I expect Olie to pull a One More Day deal soon


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 8, 2010)

Has there ever been a reality warper on the show?


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 8, 2010)

my hatred of smallville hasn't lessened. if i were to show this to kids and say that is superman they will roll on the floor laughing. 

Lets see what good has come from this season.
nothing

What annoys me
*clark being clark - no i'm the blurr, no i'm gonna be superman, wait whats superman, no i'm the blurr
*oliver acting like he can't get any pussy
*tess not dead
*lois being lois, she needs a muzzle, less talk more tits please
*the filler eps are bad
*the plot eps are horrible, any villian except darkseid, ANY villain wtf why god why is that gay man darkside... 
that's dakseid
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTECNKpZAM4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Has there ever been a reality warper on the show?


 I can't remember any, but probably. 


Darkseid is going to be the worst villain ever, you mark my words. Maybe we won't even see him again until the last episode as a hint. Maybe we've already seen everything we will from his little ghost thing.


Man can dream.


----------



## Rod (Nov 9, 2010)

I expect it to be Smallville CG (Computer Graphics) again.


*Spoiler*: _ Smallville CG Darkseid opinion inside_ 



:rofl


----------



## Calgar (Nov 9, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> my hatred of smallville hasn't lessened. if i were to show this to kids and say that is superman they will roll on the floor laughing.
> 
> Lets see what good has come from this season.
> nothing
> ...



As another follow up to your video...I give you epic superman/supergirl/Darksied brawl from the recent superman/batman Apocalypse movie.

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

This is what the final fight should look like IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2010)

Clark will one-shot Darkseid with a shoulder ram into a space heater or something.


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2010)

I remember that supergirl/superman fight  Darkseid literally curbstomped both


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2010)

You mean he put their faces to the curb and stomped on them? I'd like to see that.


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 9, 2010)

The Big G said:


> I expect Olie to pull a One More Day deal soon



*Sigh* That would not surprise me.  That sounds just about right, particularly concerning his relationship with Chloe.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 9, 2010)

Calgar said:


> As another follow up to your video...I give you epic superman/supergirl/Darksied brawl from the recent superman/batman Apocalypse movie.
> 
> Part 1
> Part 2
> ...



I didn't like SBA as a movie however that fight wasn't half bad for representing a closer to the comic version of superman and supergirl. 

A point of hilarity is that supergirl being trained by the amazons is a funny joke i hope no other writer takes.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 12, 2010)

I saw the episode with granny goodness. Thought it was boring to be honest. The season overall has been kinda like that. At this point I'm more interested in Clark and Lois's relationship than Clark becoming superman. Which is incredably weird for me. Its kind of hard to get motivated to watch the show these days. Especially considering what I can expect they're gonna do with darkseid.

If I had to fit this season in my favourites from best to worst. It wouldn't make first 5 so far.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 12, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I saw the episode with granny goodness. Thought it was boring to be honest. The season overall has been kinda like that. At this point I'm more interested in Clark and Lois's relationship than Clark becoming superman. Which is incredably weird for me. Its kind of hard to get motivated to watch the show these days. Especially considering what I can expect they're gonna do with darkseid.
> 
> If I had to fit this season in my favourites from best to worst. It wouldn't make first 5 so far.



that's your interest in softcore porn.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 12, 2010)

Fredrina Kruger was in this episode


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 12, 2010)

i see no one has yet to talk about tess being a luthor...!!!! i also must admit that i am a little more interested in seeing lois and clark's relationship more than clark being superman right *now*. but it is also *just a little* more. at least the other supers are coming in to get their shine. aquaman is starting next week. still loving smallville despite the fact that a few or some people are now losing interest in it. go smallville!!


----------



## Fierce (Nov 12, 2010)

Lol @ "Somebody save me" carved on the dresser.

The tape of Lois's mom made me want to hug my mom. >_> The part with Clark's parents was good too. Granny Goodness was lame, but all the hot female soldiers was neat. Tess and Lois are sexy as always. Hot women is about the only thing keeping my interest in this show right now. Need more epic fights.

Wtf @ Tess being a Luthor


----------



## Rod (Nov 13, 2010)

tsunadefan it's really unfortunate that part of us here (including me) cannot enjoy Smallville much as you do, however your posts in this thread are usually pretty lovely towards the show and therefore it's possible to notice you genuinely like it, I'd really wish to be able to as much.

That being said, I hope u don't lose any bit of enthusiam to continue posting here due some harshness we may display sometimes.


+ reps to ya, btw.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 13, 2010)

Lionel really needed to learn how to keep it in his pants


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm surprised at Tess being a Luthor


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 13, 2010)

Rod said:


> tsunadefan it's really unfortunate that part of us here (including me) cannot enjoy Smallville much as you do, however your posts in this thread are usually pretty lovely towards the show and therefore it's possible to notice you genuinely like it, I'd really wish to be able to as much.
> 
> That being said, I hope u don't lose any bit of enthusiam to continue posting here due some harshness we may display sometimes.
> 
> ...



thank you rod for noticing me! lol. yes, i genuinly like smallville. after season 9, i liked it even more! the unfortunate thing though is that i have not watched seasons 1 and 2!! i hope to watch it someday... anyways, i wont stop posting here even if there was a billion more harsh words to come! it is just your opinions and feelings and i dont want to hate or bash anyone for it. it is just kinda saddening to see that smallville fans are not so all fandom about it... if ou get what i mean. but i still love smallville and i like that people who watch it are not completely uninterested by it.

p.s. thank you for the rep!!!


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2010)

I wasn't surprised with Tess being a Luthor, if I remember things correctly Lex's DNA was used to heal her in the season premier. 

On the episode, I found myself yawning a lot. It was just incredibly boring watching the character angst over their parents.



> Lionel really needed to learn how to keep it in his pants


He'd learn from it if it bothered him. As things stood he only have to sign a check and get people fired if they started fucking around with him.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 13, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> thank you rod for noticing me! lol. yes, i genuinly like smallville. after season 9, i liked it even more! the unfortunate thing though is that i have not watched seasons 1 and 2!! i hope to watch it someday... anyways, i wont stop posting here even if there was a billion more harsh words to come! it is just your opinions and feelings and i dont want to hate or bash anyone for it. it is just kinda saddening to see that smallville fans are not so all fandom about it... if ou get what i mean. but i still love smallville and i like that people who watch it are not completely uninterested by it.
> 
> p.s. thank you for the rep!!!



You have too watch the 2nd season! Seriously I was such a hardcore fan during that season and if your a big fan now, you'll love it even more. Just go buy the DvDs its worth it.

Tess being a luthor was so random. How many kids did Lionel have lol.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 13, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> You have too watch the 2nd season! Seriously I was such a hardcore fan during that season and if your a big fan now, you'll love it even more. Just go buy the DvDs its worth it.
> 
> Tess being a luthor was so random. How many kids did Lionel have lol.



really!!!! i am so gonna watch those seasons!!!! i am gonna need some time though... i am psyched to watch them now!! lionel really need some beatings on his penis. lol...................... i hope that was not gay and that i gain negative reps for it!!!


----------



## Raviene (Nov 14, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Tess being a luthor was so random. How many kids did Lionel have lol.



i think the question here is how many secret identities does Tess have... one day you have her linked w/ Green Arrow but is actually working w/ Lex but is actually a Chess agent who actually is a Luthor....i wouldn't be surprised if she is later introduced as one of the many kryptonians who landed here on earth... and then she is actually a he and busts the quintessential one liner shocker...


"Kalel...I am your Father"  


seriously...wtf is up w/ her character


----------



## Jimin (Nov 14, 2010)

Overall, I think the small cast for this season is working very well. More than not, the episodes are quite enjoyable.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 14, 2010)

Raviene said:


> i think the question here is how many secret identities does Tess have... one day you have her linked w/ Green Arrow but is actually working w/ Lex but is actually a Chess agent who actually is a Luthor....i wouldn't be surprised if she is later introduced as one of the many kryptonians who landed here on earth... and then she is actually a he and busts the quintessential one liner shocker...
> 
> 
> "Kalel...I am your Father"
> ...



lol. i can understand your annoyance with her just popping up as a luther. but i am still enjoying her character.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 14, 2010)

The heck? I thought this show was canceled, I have not been able to find it for a while now on my TV.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 14, 2010)

still loving smallville!!! whooo go smallville!!!!! i so love clark and lois's love! but i also like lana and clarks..... oh well!!! i think i like lois and clark's love more!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

Lana is better-looking than Lois, but Lois feels right. Too bad about her fake boobs.

I think I'm gonna miss this show. But only because I will have lost something to waste my time on, on a Friday night (lol at having a life).


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2010)

Kryptonite is starting to show up everywhere


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

Clark just can't have a fight without Kryptonite anymore. And, when he does, he just easily one-shots.

It's either he gets his ass beat or he one-shots. There isn't ever any interesting, even, or fun fights.


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2010)

There is alot of Clark's physical equals in DC  But it would be another Doomsday fight so whats the point


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, he'd just shoulder-ram them into a hole.


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2010)

Or Clark gets owned, he gets sunlight exposure he then heals all wounds and does one lousy punch to KO the enemy.


----------



## Rod (Nov 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Clark just can't have a fight without Kryptonite anymore. And, when he does, he just easily one-shots.
> 
> It's either he gets his ass beat or he one-shots. There isn't ever any interesting, even, or fun fights.



That issue has been a challenge for writers (in all medias) for many years now. What plagued movies as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

Doomsday vs Superman animated movie was a good fight. It should've been rather easy to make the Doomsday fight good.

Bad writers are just bad.


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2010)

The budget will be stretched really bad, so instead we get some dodgy CGI


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

Ah well, I guess we can only hope for a decent ending to the train wreck.


----------



## Rod (Nov 15, 2010)

Ppl are saying Smallville CGI team made that GL preview.


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah the CGI in that movie is really bad  WTF


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

They contracted me and Scott Woods to do that trailer.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Clark just can't have a fight without Kryptonite anymore. And, when he does, he just easily one-shots.
> 
> *It's either he gets his ass beat or he one-shots. There isn't ever any interesting, even, or fun fights.*



I know!  He either throws or pushes people .  I don't even think he knows how to make a fist, yet alone punch someone.  And before someone goes and finds a picture of him punching someone, he's still throwing people 98% of the time.

How can these villains claim to be badasses when they're getting defeating by being pushed?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

Well he did uppercut Titan to death. 

Otherwise he does seem to favor the chest push maneuver.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 15, 2010)

lol on smallville being a trainwreck and on clark pushing people! by the way, i dont think lana is better looking than lois. and erica durance has implants?!?! wtf!! and thee is a lot of kryptonite now. my brother was ironically saying the same thing. but, if he doesnt have kryptonite then he will just one shot his enemies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2010)

You can tell she has implants from that stripping episode and other roles she's had in movies (Butterfly Effect 2 ).

Of course the hottest Smallville girl is Clark's mother.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2010)

Dat Milf


----------



## Rod (Nov 16, 2010)

Perhaps Hawkman will be back with his top budget wings.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2010)

Those wings  I felt embarassed for the actor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2010)

I remember the first few seasons of Smallville I had hoped Martha and Clark would have a sex scene.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2010)

No way  Clark doesnt deserve that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2010)

Probably not, but Lionel would've been the man for the job.


----------



## Rod (Nov 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> Those wings  I felt embarassed for the actor.



Me too. I remember watching and thinking: "-eh, what a pitty, the guy walks like he shitted himself to avoid clash these wings with objects/scenario around...(laughs)"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2010)

At least he isn't just wearing a giant tampax--with wings.


----------



## Rod (Nov 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember the first few seasons of Smallville I had hoped Martha and Clark would have a sex scene.



God, you just ruined some's childhood I suspect.


I mean, this is like, like... Mythbusters having gay sex.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2010)

Adam Savage would find out soon enough why Hyneman's name is so similar to hymen--when he gets his cherry busted.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember the first few seasons of Smallville I had hoped Martha and Clark would have a sex scene.



......that's digusting..... why would you want that! did you hate clark!? i might just remember this if i see a mother-son bonding between them... not a pretty sight!!! thank you. i hope your happy with yourself!!!


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm new to this part and I love the show.  Do you guys think Lana should make a re-appearance.  I think it would be a good twist to bring her back for one episode.  

ALso, the next one with aquaman should be good.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2010)

Nah they shouldn't bring her back, she was the series cancer in my honest opinion. The characters I want to see again are Lex and Lionel.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, keep Lana away. She would only cause damage.

Erica durance with implants

mind = blown


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 16, 2010)

unlike the other guy's opinions i say bring her back for the nostalgia and the plot twist. to give clark some confused feelings before doing something like lettingher go out in a big bang! yuh know! something great for her to do before she dies. ausorrin, it is also kinda surprising to see your new here wen you have like 200 more posts than me! which is cool by the way. but welcome to konoha theatre. i hope you first off know the rules here lol, i hope that you are teated with respect and i hope that you have a great time!  oh and P.S. people here are not so in love with smallville now. like the comments given above about the exclusion of lana. so dont be so surprised ok!


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 17, 2010)

Last I remember, Lana was a kryptonite-powered super heroine whose presence would kill Clark, so her return might not be the best thing .

I wouldn't mind seeing her again briefly though.  Everyone from the first season should have a chance to appear in the finale one. *stares at Michael Rosenbaum


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> ......that's digusting..... why would you want that! did you hate clark!? i might just remember this if i see a mother-son bonding between them... not a pretty sight!!! thank you. i hope your happy with yourself!!!


 His mom was hot. And Clark has a hotter body for porn than Jonathan.


Ausorrin said:


> Hey guys. I'm new to this part and I love the show. Do you guys think Lana should make a re-appearance. I think it would be a good twist to bring her back for one episode.
> 
> ALso, the next one with aquaman should be good.


 I think she could. I mean, she has already made an appearance or two since leaving the show.

Maybe for some big showdown or something. I wouldn't put any money on it, but it isn't impossible.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> His mom was hot. And Clark has a hotter body for porn than Jonathan.



..... oh my gosh!!! you're sick!!!! you *people* are sick!!! oh my gosh!!! what am i doing here!!!eek....... and jonathon is almost as good looking, what was wrong with him??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

He has rugged good looks and a grizzled face of stubble, sure. But I doubt he's rockin' abs under his white shirt and tan jacket.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He has rugged good looks and a grizzled face of stubble, sure. But I doubt he's rockin' abs under his white shirt and tan jacket.



ok.... thatis still gross. how can you stomach to imagine that?!?! come on!!! why do you hate clark?!?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

Clark would be lucky to get some Martha Kent-level tail.


----------



## Rod (Nov 17, 2010)

If he was smart he would have hit Chloe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

In the face, maybe.


----------



## Rod (Nov 17, 2010)

What?

The things I would've done to her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

I think Chloe is overrated. She's kinda cute and all, but she was never all that. None of the Smallville girls are all that, actually. Lana looked kinda like a mouse, Lois has old lady wrinkles and fake tits, Chloe has that whole gummy smile going on, etc.


Martha Kent is the only true hottie.


----------



## Rod (Nov 17, 2010)

Ah, I liked Zatanna.


Frankly, I'd hit this one so hard, whoever pulls me outta that would be crowned the next king of England.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 17, 2010)

Tess is sexy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

Zatanna is alright, yeah. Tess is also alright, but something about her rubs me the wrong way. I can't think of any obvious problems with her though.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 17, 2010)

what are you all doing now!! talking about hitting on which girl and which girl is ugly?!?! none of the smallville girls are ugly!! i dont know if chloe is overrated, but i still like her, and she should be overrated cause she is nice! speaking of zatana, she is hot and likable. the girl who play zatana played veritas in supernatural. martha kent is the least hottest to me.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 17, 2010)

Clark could have had so much tail if he could control his powers.

Lois 9/10
chloe 8/10 (annoying in the beginning though)
lana 7/10 (overated, seriously how many stalkers did she have)
tess 8/10
zatanna 8/10
alecia 8/10
martha 7/10 (probably 9 in her prime)

Don't bash the smallville women


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 17, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Clark could have had so much tail if he could control his powers.
> 
> Lois 9/10
> chloe 8/10 (annoying in the beginning though)
> ...



yeah please. come on guys, thats just mean. lana should get a 8 though in my opinion, and martha is right where she is. and chloe *was* annoying in the beginnig. out of lois, lana and chloe though, i would say lois is the most right for clark, and i would like her more as a girlfriend.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2010)

Here are my rankings:

Martha - 9/10
Chloe - 6/10
Lana - 8/10
Lois - 7/10
Tess - 7/10
Zatanna - 8/10
Kara - 8/10
Chibi Lex - 10/10


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Here are my rankings:
> 
> Martha - 9/10
> Chloe - 6/10
> ...



 Which Kara?


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Here are my rankings:
> 
> Martha - 9/10
> Chloe - 6/10
> ...



martha is *9/10*!!! and chloe is *6/10*!!! who is chibi lex?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Which Kara?


 Kara Kent, of course. Supergirl. Her face is kinda funny-looking, but I could get over it.


tsunadefan said:


> martha is *9/10*!!! and chloe is *6/10*!!! who is chibi lex?


 Chibi Lex is that chubby little redhead kid.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Chibi Lex is that chubby little redhead kid.



....eeeewwwwwww!!!!.........:rofl


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kara Kent, of course. Supergirl. Her face is kinda funny-looking, but I could get over it.



Yeah, I liked the first Kara better.  She disintegrated people.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 18, 2010)

How about the girl who played queen from another plante who wanted to mate with clark. The one that almost killed Lois or would have had Clark not saved her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen (I literally have no idea what you're talking about).


----------



## Judecious (Nov 18, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> How about the girl who played queen from another plante who wanted to mate with clark. The one that almost killed Lois or would have had Clark not saved her.



Who now


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 18, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> How about the girl who played queen from another plante who wanted to mate with clark. The one that almost killed Lois or would have had Clark not saved her.



She is a 9/10 for me. It is part of her power afterall

OMG I forgot Kara 9/10. That face


----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

all of sudden, thread becomes interesting.


man talk.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 18, 2010)

Maxima? 



Not that good looking imo.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 18, 2010)

Rod said:


> all of sudden, thread becomes interesting.
> 
> 
> man talk.



Lol someone make a list of all the chicks Clark could have banged.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 18, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Maxima?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that good looking imo.



Is this who is was talking about?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 18, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Maxima?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that good looking imo.



I would smash


----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

Femme Fatale act increases sexyness.



Altough it can't save the product if it's that broken to begin with.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 18, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Maxima?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that good looking imo.



i also agree that she is not that good looking. i give her a 7 and a half out of 10. kara gets an 8 and a half.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 19, 2010)

Who is Aquaman's girlfriend? I don't remember her from earlier in the series.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 19, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Who is Aquaman's girlfriend? I don't remember her from earlier in the series.



That ass

Clark got punked


----------



## Fierce (Nov 19, 2010)

Good episode imo. Mera's sexy. Next episode looks whack.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 20, 2010)

this episode was kinda nice.


----------



## Magnet (Nov 20, 2010)

mera was hot, good thing she showed cleavage cause i had no idea what happened.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 20, 2010)

Cold Play3r said:


> mera was hot, good thing she showed cleavage cause i had no idea what happened.



I wanted her to pounce on Lois for some girl on girl action


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 20, 2010)

The Big G said:


> I wanted her to pounce on Lois for some girl on girl action



you all need some detergents for your thoughts. i like how clark and lois relationship is being compared to a.c.(orin) and mera's relationship. clark and lois is still my favourite.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, she was fairly sexy. Still can't beat Martha Kent. 

Glad Aquaman is actually king of Atlantis and not just some meteor freak or something. 'Bout time they start having more than just space aliens and meteor freaks. I was surprised they let Jon have a backstory at all being from Mars and all.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, she was fairly sexy. Still can't beat Martha Kent.
> 
> Glad Aquaman is actually king of Atlantis and not just some meteor freak or something. 'Bout time they start having more than just space aliens and meteor freaks. I was surprised they let Jon have a backstory at all being from Mars and all.



(sigh) you people with this "martha is hot" thing again. was she really that hot?!? and i dont see it now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2010)

You kiddin'? She was a real-life Tsunade, just a little older-looking.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 22, 2010)

Waaaay older lookin 

My vote goes for Kara. I like her nose

Also Darkseid not having a real shape/form bugs me big time. This season just feels cheap in terms of special effects. I remeber a season opener where Clark flies, rips the shit out of Lex's plane and get his crystal.....those were awesome times


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2010)

She's still hot.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You kiddin'? She was a real-life Tsunade, just a little older-looking.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> she was like a real live *TSUNADE*!!!!! nuts MARTHA MUST HAVE BEEN HOT THEN!!!!!  lol!!


----------



## Jimin (Nov 22, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Waaaay older lookin
> 
> My vote goes for Kara. I like her nose
> 
> Also Darkseid not having a real shape/form bugs me big time. This season just feels cheap in terms of special effects. I remeber a season opener where Clark flies, rips the shit out of Lex's plane and get his crystal.....those were awesome times



Yes, I think you're right on the cheap part. In the latest episode, wasn't Aquaman swimming to the Arctic from the first episode he appeared in? It matched the outfit he had in his first appearance but not his latest one.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2010)

You should remember that Smallville switched networks from WB to CW


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 22, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> she was like a real live *TSUNADE*!!!!! nuts MARTHA MUST HAVE BEEN HOT THEN!!!!!  lol!!



You should have seen Annette O'Toole (Martha Kent) in Season 1.  She looked very pretty.  She was also in Superman 3.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2010)

I kinda miss Martha in the series. But guess that is the point, to let Clark grow into the legend he is supposed to become.


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 22, 2010)

Here are some nice images of Annette O'Toole:


​


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 22, 2010)

She looks like she enjoys baking brownies and sucking dick, I'm sold


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

She's a busty red-head that can bake deliciou streats. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 23, 2010)

And she's done a few nude scenes in her career...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

Wait, what?


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2010)

PM me, like 2 hours ago


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the girl Clark was in love with other than Lois and Lana.

She had to be the hottest I'd dare say.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, what?





Vault said:


> PM me, like 2 hours ago



Where have you two been?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't speak for him, but speaking for myself I've been not furiously searching for nudes of Martha Kent.

Though I probably should have been.


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2010)

Pics or it didnt happen  Thats why im stressing the PMs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

Indeed.


We need to see dem tittays.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 29, 2010)

> I'm surprised no one mentioned the girl Clark was in love with other than Lois and Lana.
> 
> She had to be the hottest I'd dare say.


You mean her?

He deserved a slap for not hitting that.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> Pics or it didnt happen  Thats why im stressing the PMs.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> We need to see dem tittays.



I saw dem on TV 



Gunners said:


> You mean her?
> 
> He deserved a slap for not hitting that.



Yeah. He didn't have sex with her? I could have sworn they were undressing each other in an episode.

I still think that was Clark's best girl in all of Smallville. That or it was such a favorite of mine that I'm blinded.

Doesn't hurt that Lana was his other choice during the time /psuedo-Lana bashing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

She gave him super blue balls, bad. 


I mean Red/Blue blur balls.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 29, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned the girl Clark was in love with other than Lois and Lana.
> 
> She had to be the hottest I'd dare say.



Alicia, yep she was.

Her death and the scene where Clark raged about it against her murderer was done excellently.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW9OMntHQEU[/YOUTUBE]

I would be lying if I said I didn't felt bad for Clark. 



Keollyn said:


> Yeah. He didn't have sex with her? I could have sworn they were undressing each other in an episode.
> 
> I still think that was Clark's best girl in all of Smallville. That or it was such a favorite of mine that I'm blinded.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LAIZiVsrO8[/YOUTUBE]

:ho

Way to go Jonathan.  I liked him, but of all times he decided to open his son's door without even knocking first he had to do it then. >C

I share your feelings wholeheartly.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 29, 2010)

God she had such a wonderful smile.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 29, 2010)

You go on one date with this girl and already she's sneaking into your bedroom, putting sexy pictures of herself in your locker and practically asking her parents to book the wedding chapel....... what's your secret Clark- Lex Luthor.

His fixation with Lana was so stupid, a low point in the series as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 29, 2010)

The 3 episodes that had Alecia were some of my favourites. They were so emotional and other than her being crazy at first, their relationship seemed to have great chemistry. Although, didn't Clark admit that it only worked because they shared the fact of being different due to their powers?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't remember, I just want to see them get it on.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 29, 2010)

Martha did a movie called 'Cat People' in the 80's. look it up. she be naked in it, yo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Martha did a movie called 'Cat People' in the 80's. look it up. she be naked in it, yo.


 I found my fapping material for the rest of my life.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 29, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 29, 2010)

fapping material? no clue what your talking about... michael rosenbaum is funny and entertaining.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 29, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> *fapping* material? no clue what your talking about... michael rosenbaum is funny and entertaining.





Akainu takes tsunadefan to the side and explains.

Akainu: you'll understand one day...

looks off into the sunset

Akainu: one day


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2010)

I guess they do things a little differently in Jamaica. 

I need to dig up my old ending scene prediction to see if I was right or not. By the looks of it I will be right, but I don't recall exactly what I said.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeahhh Clark. Get some of dat Tess.

Edit: Epic ending.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 3, 2010)

Holy crap! This was the most interesting episode of Smallville in a long time.

The whole what if Lionel found Clark thing is genius. Evil Clark is so believable and Lionel(great to have john glover back) having such power over him was great to see. How did he accomplish this, using some blue kryptonite field? Its hard to imagine how cold Lionel really was with Clark instead of Lex. I guess all those powers of Clark really let out a more ruthless side. Evil Clark vs watchtower looked epic as hell.

the ep is 10/10 for me


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 3, 2010)

AMG THE ENDDDDDD.

It was expected though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2010)

I haven't seen a single episode in almost three years.

But I saw the promo prior to the episode and got interested.  I attempted to DVR the episode.  I just tried to watch it.  My DVR apparently only recorded the first 8 minutes of the episode.  

I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 3, 2010)

Lionel took the belt off.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess they do things a little differently in Jamaica.
> 
> I need to dig up my old ending scene prediction to see if I was right or not. By the looks of it I will be right, but I don't recall exactly what I said.



lolol!!  you all have still not told me what fapping means!! something tells me it has relations with pleasuiring yourself. we call that "backing your fist" in jamaica. ayways smallville was nice tonight. strangely, seeing clark kissing tess didnt weird me out?!?! it should but it didnt. i kinda liked it. this is because i kinda thought tess liked it. she didnt try *that much* to stop him. who would. clark is *HOT*!!! lol. another dimension huh. and lionel got into this world!! and this lionel looks a lot more evil!!! more problems. i like that lois knows clark well. and i am also glad that at least oliver as lois in the next world. and it looks like evil clark did a number on the watchtower!!!!:amazed strangely, lois, oliver and tess didnt look so "broken" if you get what i mean. glad that tess and clark are friends again! the scene where he holds her hand was nice.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought tonight's episode ("Luthor") was pretty good. I really like the dark lighting of the parallel universe. I thought that both Lois & Tess looked better in the parallel world than they do in original one. It was good seeing Lionel again. It was funny how he was whooping Clark with his belt. I'm glad he's back.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 4, 2010)

Totally missed the ending.  Somebody tell me in spoilers.

Thought the episode was boring to be honest.  Although I'm glad they are addressing the ultraman aspect like Crisis crossover.

Anyways I'm starting to get annoyed..........I still haven't seen Booster Gold.  And at this point I'm just waiting for the show to end and see the cape.  Which I PRAY THAAT THEY DONT END IT WITH HIM PUTTING IT ON AND THAT'S THAT.  GAWD I WOULD HATE THIS SERIES EVEN MORE.

I went to wikipedia and it is amazing how this show stayed on to be honest.  The show had over 9 million viewers on its first season then by the 4th season it barely had 3/4 million.  If that wasn't any indication that storytelling was bad.  The average viewership has dwindled down to 2.5 million on the last season.  Looks like nobody cares about this show anymore.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 4, 2010)

The return of Lionel means Lex is coming soon. 

We need some Michael Rosenbaum.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 4, 2010)

They are keeping Michael Rosenbaum and Kristen Kreuk real top secret.  Which is weird considering both are doing nothing worth noting in their career.

I mean Michael is making serious voice-over acting cash but yeah......

I want to see Booster Gold!!!! Geoff Johns wrote the episode so I KNOW it will be a GREAT episode


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 4, 2010)

Shadow said:


> They are keeping Michael Rosenbaum and Kristen Kreuk real top secret.  Which is weird considering both are doing nothing worth noting in their career.
> 
> I mean Michael is making serious voice-over acting cash but yeah......
> 
> I want to see Booster Gold!!!! Geoff Johns wrote the episode so I KNOW it will be a GREAT episode




If you still don't know the ending of the episode. It's right here in spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lionel from the dark Ultraman parallel universe came back with Clark to the "real" universe.




I just want more Smallville noooooooooow. This time next week I'll probably forget to watch it and Supernatural, will be too busy playing WoW Cataclysm. >.>


----------



## Sin (Dec 4, 2010)

This episode was so awesome.

Clark x Tess would have been hot.

Lionel coming back is also the bomb. Always loved the character and the actor. Him kicking Clark's ass with his belt was all sorts of hilarious.


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 4, 2010)

I guess this episode was all right.  The I liked the other Tess better, tbh.  I just want to know how the alternate universe Lionel made it undetected.  I do like John Glover.  He is a pretty good actor.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 4, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Lionel took the belt off.



Like a true G


----------



## Gunners (Dec 4, 2010)

[Youtube]olYFyTK9mMU[/Youtube]
___
The series really missed him and Lex.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 4, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I This time next week I'll probably forget to watch it and Supernatural, will be too busy playing WoW Cataclysm. >.>



LOK'TAR OGAR FOR THE HORDE!

Yes i too will be playing too much WoW in the coming weeks

damn term papers


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2010)

Shadow said:


> They are keeping Michael Rosenbaum and Kristen Kreuk real top secret.


The last thing this series needs is the return of Chun-Li.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 4, 2010)

I was rewatching the Luthor episode because it was that awesome. But also to see the differences in realities.

Clark was obviously just what Lex is but with powers. Again, I don't understand how Lionel can hold such authority over him. But my guess is he maintains some kind of blue kryptonite presence to depower Clark. Or carries the stuff around like the BK sparring swords he had at the mansion. Doesn't explain why he was bitchslaped by Clark in the watchtower though.

Lex was himself, but to Lionel, just wasn't valuable enough and was overshawdowed. Killed off in the end by Clark who was probably resented by Lex.

Lionel was more obsessed with power than he ever could have been. But the entire time he lived scared and paranoid. It will be interesting to see what he'll try to accomplish in the normal reality.

Oliver dovoted his life to hunting "Ultraman."  Lionel still killed the Veritas members, so I imagine he had Clark do it. Oli used Queen industries to find kryptonite to use against Ultraman by taking over smallville properties. So because of this the Kents were forced to move away.

Lois, well you know.

Jor-el was overpowered. It would have been interesting to find out how this was possible. Since we know how hard it was to keep Jor-el from taking over Clark's life in seasons 2-4.

As for Lana and Chloe, they probably died in a number of ways. All those meteor freaks who were obsessed with them in high school had nothing stoping them. Since Clark went to boarding school with Lex and Oli.


----------



## Raviene (Dec 5, 2010)

OK ...now i've got 2 reasons to watch the show:

1. to see the show put out of its misery and...
2. Lionel

im hoping i could add more in the upcoming episodes


----------



## Glued (Dec 5, 2010)

Is the season over...is it dead yet?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 5, 2010)

When I saw Lionel-My reason to keep watching came back.....I swear this has been going down hill since lex killed his father(but he's back)!......so I'm happy as it should be!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

Is Chloe dead or ruined yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2010)

Chloe is missing, all is well. 

Lionel being back is pretty nice. He was one of the best things about the show back when he was introduced. Who needs Lex now? Not me.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 6, 2010)

If it's Micheal Rosenbaum as Lex and not some weird deformed clone,then hell yes I want lex back.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 6, 2010)

What happened to alternate reality Clark because I kinda of skipped to the end after Lionel wasn't wearing blue kryptonite at all times...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> If it's Micheal Rosenbaum as Lex and not some weird deformed clone,then hell yes I want lex back.


 It'd be nice to have him back, but I am not going to cry when he never shows or anything. 

We got Lionel. 


Wuzzman said:


> What happened to alternate reality Clark because I kinda of skipped to the end after Lionel wasn't wearing blue kryptonite at all times...


 It doesn't show what happened to him after he was sent back. I presume Oliver killed him.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 6, 2010)

do you guys really hate the show so much!? well, i want back lana, lex and chloe. they had better show chloe!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

The only thing the show had me interested in was Chloe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2010)

Always a Chloe detractor myself.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 6, 2010)

yep, chloe is one the best!!! especially after seasons 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2010)

Detractor is a bad thing.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 6, 2010)

Aahahahaha I have this crazy theory that either Lionel will re-name himself Lex and shave off his head.  If Rosenbaum doesn't come back bwahahahhahahaahahahahAHAHAH

and yes tsunadefan this show sucks.  Why?  They ruined the Superman mythology and created a new superhero named THE BLUR.  Somewhere out there in a parallel universe a Superboy is crying FOUL


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Detractor is a bad thing.



lol, was talking in relations to comic book guy. dont know why you dislike chloe though.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 6, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> do you guys really hate the show so much!? well, i want back lana, lex and chloe. they had better show chloe!!!!



People(mostly the hard core comic book fans) dislike the show for not following the correct history and adding its own interpretation. Thats why alot of people hate Lana. I agree with this to some extent. The show's need to introduce every superman villain and ally is stupid. I swear to god its over if I see Batman. But the show's should tell the story in a new light. Adding Chloe and Lionel's characters have made the show unique from other superman media. I don't care for any of the comic books and just enjoy smallville for its own telling.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> lol, was talking in relations to comic book guy. dont know why you dislike chloe though.


 I never really liked her from the start. Then when people started worshiping her I just decided I'd be anti-Chloe. Someone has to balance it out.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never really liked her from the start. Then when people started worshiping her I just decided I'd be anti-Chloe. Someone has to balance it out.



In the first few seasons I hated the fact she couldn't mind her own business. I often found it amusing to see her suffer But after she learned Clark's secret she laid off that, so she was fine after that.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 11, 2010)

Pretty good episode. Poor Hawkman. 

Smallville isn't done until next September(would make me rage), is it? There's still 11 episodes left this season, but Wikipedia doesn't have them scheduled, which is unusual.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know... something was off on this one to me.  The only part I liked was the phantom zone part and even that was a little anti-climatic somehow.  

Anyone else catch Chloe's letter mentioning "fate?"  Looks like my Chloe = New Dr. Fate prediction might just come true


----------



## Fierce (Dec 11, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Anyone else catch Chloe's letter mentioning "fate?"  Looks like my Chloe = New Dr. Fate prediction might just come true


Would make sense, with her using the helmet to save Oliver and all.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 11, 2010)

How more episodes of mediocrity do we have to deal with again?


----------



## Glued (Dec 11, 2010)

Hawkman, lays down the mace.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 11, 2010)

Another Clark/Lois moment, so I'm happy.

Surely, I look forward to those more than anything now.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 11, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Another Clark/Lois moment, so I'm happy.
> 
> Surely, I look forward to those more than anything now.



your a clarkxlois fan too!!??!!:33


----------



## Shadow (Dec 11, 2010)

I find it personally insulting that Clark will wear the Superman suit at the end of the series.  I mean come on he already met Lois married her fought all of the villains as the Blur.  I'm perfectly content with him just being the Blur.  Fighting crime in a hanes tee shirt that never seem to get damaged.  

Superman is an icon that they just totally fucked up.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 12, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I find it personally insulting that Clark will wear the Superman suit at the end of the series.  I mean come on he already met Lois married her fought all of the villains as the Blur.  I'm perfectly content with him just being the Blur.  Fighting crime in a hanes tee shirt that never seem to get damaged.
> 
> Superman is an icon that they just totally fucked up.



Just try to pretend the show isnt about superman. Trust me, it makes the show alot better.

About the episode

Congratulations to Lois and Clark. I predict a huge disaster

R.I.P. Carter Hall aka Hawkman

wtf at the end of the episode


----------



## Fierce (Dec 12, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> wtf at the end of the episode



Yeah...I'm a little puzzled, myself.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 12, 2010)

For once Hawkman wings didnt look cheap. If only they extended the scene and showed how he saved Lois I would be happy now

Also did the Planet article get printed where Clark face is suspected as vigilante?

Ending was weird indeed.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 12, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> your a clarkxlois fan too!!??!!:33



Clark x Alicia, but I gotta be realistic.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 12, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Clark x Alicia, but I gotta be realistic.



ok, clark and alecia was kinda nice. wish she didnt die though. although if she didnt then there would have been another future love interest for clark aside from lois and lana.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 12, 2010)

If you take the first letter from all 3 of their names...you get "ALL."

Clark gets ALL.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 12, 2010)

Fierce said:


> If you take the first letter from all 3 of their names...you get "ALL."
> 
> Clark gets ALL.



lol, cool that you notice that. are you aquarius!? lol


----------



## Fierce (Dec 12, 2010)

Capricorn, yo.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 12, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Capricorn, yo.



oh ok. your one of those stable, stubborn, consistent, rigid earth people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

I kinda hate how all the bad guys seem to know who Clark is all the time. 

I also predicted that Hawk Man would be the one to die. I mean, c'mon, who didn't see that coming? He was the only expendable character with a get-out-of-death-free card.

I'm assuming the new character that popped up out of a glowing pyramid thingy is going to be Hawk Girl?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2010)

Herpa derp
I love these reviews


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

They see Smallville, they be hatin'.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 13, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Herpa derp
> I love these reviews



i thought this was gonna be an, "i hate smallville and it is ridiculous" review........

i was right........

i was also wrong.......

i like that in the end, they still liked the episode and smallville, even though they were seriously making fun of it.. really though! i dont understand?? what show is a good one? someone needs to tell me five shows that are seen as awesome and not hated by most people! if someone could help me, that would be really nice.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 13, 2010)

How did Hawkman lost to that old dude? Actually I don't get why Slade is so old in the first place. They could have gotten a younger guy for the role.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> i thought this was gonna be an, "i hate smallville and it is ridiculous" review........
> 
> i was right........
> 
> ...


Good show?

Fringe 



Perverted King said:


> How did Hawkman lost to that old dude? Actually I don't get why Slade is so old in the first place. They could have gotten a younger guy for the role.


Political propaganda. The guy is eerily similar to John McCain.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Good show?
> 
> Fringe



fringe!?... dont even watch that show. which others?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

Others? 

The Good Guys
Psych
Warehouse 13


Anyone that doesn't like those shows should be dragged into the street, bludgeoned (still conscious), stabbed (non-fatal), shot (non-fatal), raped (into a coma), revived from the rape coma and raped again, then burnt to death (while screaming in agony).


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Others?
> 
> The Good Guys
> Psych
> ...



........omfg!!!!! a little drastic there dont ya think?!?! and oh yeah i know psych!! i like that show. how does that contest to smallville? and how can they be compared?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

They can't really be compared as they are completely different shows and styles of shows and genre of shows.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They can't really be compared as they are completely different shows and styles of shows and genre of shows.



yeah, that is what i am getting at. people keep on saying smallville is a terrible show. and you are saying shows like psych is a part of the good show list. ok then, gimme a style and genre of a show like smallville, that is better than smallville.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

A Superhero show with drama better than Smallville?


The 4400.


----------



## santanico (Dec 14, 2010)

I lost interest in this show.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 14, 2010)

Isn't Slade in his 40's/50's?


----------



## Jimin (Dec 14, 2010)

Isn't the Phantom Zone really dangerous and all? Could Slade really survive in there?


----------



## FreeWorld (Dec 14, 2010)

come back lexxxx!!!!!!


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 14, 2010)

Don't watch the show much (and know next to nothing about the comics), but isn't Hawkman supposed to be this really ancient superhero who has lived many lifetimes. Thats a lot of fighting experience. He was fast enough to deflect bullets shot from a guy only a few meters away, yet he looses in a fight with an old guy with a sword.

Unless the old general had some enhancements added to his speed and strength, Hawkman just became complete fail


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Isn't the Phantom Zone really dangerous and all? Could Slade really survive in there?


 See above at what mop said. That old guy seems pretty uber.

PIS uber, but uber still.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A Superhero show with drama better than Smallville?
> 
> 
> The 4400.



never watched it. i am gonna look and see what is *so* special about this show that it is better than smallville.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

It has cool people in it. :33


----------



## Gunners (Dec 14, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Isn't the Phantom Zone really dangerous and all? Could Slade really survive in there?



Well Clark became a regular human when trapped in the Phatom zone same with his cousin so yes he could survive.
_____


> Don't watch the show much (and know next to nothing about the comics), but isn't Hawkman supposed to be this really ancient superhero who has lived many lifetimes. Thats a lot of fighting experience. He was fast enough to deflect bullets shot from a guy only a few meters away, yet he looses in a fight with an old guy with a sword.
> 
> Unless the old general had some enhancements added to his speed and strength, Hawkman just became complete fail


The old man was supposed to be Deathstroke who has enhanced physical stats. The show also gave him a healing factor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, even Lois spent some time in the Phantom Zone, didn't she?

It's apparently no more threatening than a quaint, summer vacation spot.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It has cool people in it. :33



rrriiiiggghhhttttt. im sure. smallville is still the bomb to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, it also a good story, better actors, more interesting powers, better conflicts, hotter babes, emoer emos.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

You all underestimate the power of DEATHSTROKE 


CrazyMoronX said:


> They see Smallville, they be hatin'.



CMX continues trend of illiteracy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

I personally blame the Internets for my poor literal skills.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

Seriously while I have no illusions of him wearing his trademark costume, I want Slade to pull a machete and kill shit.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm gonna assume the last episode is simply titled Superman, right? I mean, there can't be a better title than that for this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

Eithr "Superman" or "Smallville" just for self-reflective gratification.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eithr "Superman" or "Smallville" just for self-reflective gratification.



well, whichever one it is it will still be a nice title. and i just realize that this is the final season!! im gonna miss this show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

I predict at least 2 spin-offs.


Both failures.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]zB4_WpG4SsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Dec 17, 2010)

The original golden age superman didn't really need villains.

He protected battered house wives and falsely accused death row inmates. 

My guess is that after Clark finally puts on the suit, he'll act like Golden Age Superman. Stopping evil corporations and helping union workers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2010)

What about all that dickery?


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What about all that dickery?



???? wtf are you talking about?!?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2010)

I LOL'D


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 21, 2010)

this is ssssooo not cool!!! who would post these things about superman! where is lois when you need her!! are all these true canon stories? or just making fun of the "man of steel"!! whenever i see superman, i see, tom welling, brandon routh, and christopher reeves!!


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2010)

What a fucking bully


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> this is ssssooo not cool!!! who would post these things about superman! where is lois when you need her!! are all these true canon stories? or just making fun of the "man of steel"!! whenever i see superman, i see, tom welling, brandon routh, and christopher reeves!!


 These aren't fanmade or anything if that's what you mean. 


Vault said:


> What a fucking bully


 

Man, hard to top that one. [Mildly] Subtle hilarity.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> These aren't fanmade or anything if that's what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, hard to top that one. [Mildly] Subtle hilarity.



this wasn't funny to me in the least.... it is like they are dissin Jesus to me!! and no one disses Jesus.


----------



## Glued (Dec 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What about all that dickery?



That was the Silver Age


----------



## Glued (Dec 22, 2010)

God I love the Silver Age


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 23, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> God I love the Silver Age



another "i hate superman" thing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2010)

Someone put up the Lois Lane ones.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Vault said:


> I LOL'D



Already did


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 23, 2010)

Vault said:


> Already did



thats lois lane kissing superman? she has red hair now?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 23, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> this wasn't funny to me in the least.... it is like they are dissin Jesus to me!! and no one disses Jesus.



It's Golden Age and Silver Age Supes. DC did this all the time with him back in the day for thier covers...hell they still sometimes do it. Quite hilarious actually.

Liked the ones where he harrassed Lois the most though...I recall one where he tied her to a truck or something

Edit: That's a character called Maxima I think...


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 23, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It's Golden Age and Silver Age Supes. DC did this all the time with him back in the day for thier covers...hell they still sometimes do it. Quite hilarious actually.
> 
> Liked the ones where he harrassed Lois the most though...I recall one where he tied her to a truck or something
> 
> Edit: That's a character called Maxima I think...



oh its maxima! should of known it was that bitch... so golden and silver age superman are bad times for superman? it is not really hilarious.


----------



## Glued (Dec 23, 2010)

Golden Age Superman was very down to earth, dealt with real life problems such as catching corrupt politicians or corrupt businessmen. Golden Age Superman once allowed a criminal to die in poisonous gas, and I don't mean in a funny way. He wasn't very strong and wasn't that fast either. For a short time he couldn't even fly, he could just jump very high.

Silver Age Superman could fly ten times the speed of light. He could blow out an entire solar system with just a sneeze. Ah, the Silver Age. The era of bad story-telling. So bad, it was good.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 23, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Golden Age Superman was very down to earth, dealt with real life problems such as catching corrupt politicians or corrupt businessmen. Golden Age Superman once allowed a criminal to die in poisonous gas, and I don't mean in a funny way. He wasn't very strong and wasn't that fast either. For a short time he couldn't even fly, he could just jump very high.
> 
> Silver Age Superman could fly ten times the speed of light. He could blow out an entire solar system with just a sneeze. Ah, the Silver Age. The era of bad story-telling. So bad, it was good.



really!? he let that happen?! maybe there was some explanation?! the guys from the future did say superman was different from clark (smallville). and, why are you all up in arms if golden age superman didnt fly!!?? how do you all expect clark(smallville) to fly and he didnt even fly in the golden age?!


----------



## Glued (Dec 23, 2010)

Golden Age Superman was able to fly by 1941. 1938 was when Superman first came out in action comics.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 23, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Golden Age Superman was able to fly by 1941. 1938 Superman was when Superman first came out in action comics.



*OMG!!!!!!!!!!* you cant tell me this doesnt horrify you!!! and smallville clark was ssssoooooo.............. different............ im in a melancholy mood now. why is superman acting like this!!???! the writers dont like him?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 23, 2010)

Seriously, relax.


----------



## Glued (Dec 23, 2010)

Golden Age Superman dealt with serious problems. Such as abusive husbands that beat up their wives. Buisness men who purposely spent less money allowed workers to die horribly.

Golden Age Batman used a machine gun from an airplane to kill criminals.

The Golden Age was different era.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 23, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Golden Age Superman dealt with serious problems. Such as abusive husbands that beat up their wives. Buisness men who purposely spent less money allowed workers to die horribly.
> 
> Golden Age Batman used a machine gun from an airplane to kill criminals.
> 
> The Golden Age was different era.



oohh, ok. but i still dont matter which era he is in or which kind of human he dealt with... that attitude is in no way superman!! when are his good times?


----------



## Glued (Dec 23, 2010)

Silver Age Superman is probably the most light-hearted era.

Modern Age Superman once traveled to an alternate universe and had to execute three kryptonian Dictators via Kryptonite for murdering billions of human beings, he literally had no choice. It drove him nearly insane and he exiled himself from Earth out of shame and ended up on War World. He was put into a gladiatorial arena and made an oath that he would never kill. Even with crowds of people shouting for Superman to kill, even when his opponent tried to kill him, Superman wouldn't do it.

You should calm down.

Silver Age
Golden Age
Modern Age
All Star Superman
Red Son Superman

All of them live in separate universes.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 23, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Silver Age Superman is probably the most light-hearted era.
> 
> Modern Age Superman once traveled to an alternate universe and had to execute three kryptonian Dictators via Kryptonite for murdering billions of human beings, he literally had no choice. It drove him nearly insane and he exiled himself from Earth out of shame and ended up on War World. He was put into a gladiatorial arena and made an oath that he would never kill. Even with crowds of people shouting for Superman to kill, even when his opponent tried to kill him, Superman wouldn't do it.
> 
> ...



 ooohhhh oookkk!!! shew!! it's just different writers who wrote about him!! you have now made me comfortable. poor modern age superman, that is the price that comes in trying to be perfect. he needs someone who understands him and who would be with him alll the way!! btw, tell me more about all star and red son superman.


----------



## Glued (Dec 23, 2010)

All Star Superman is two volumes and is probably the best retelling of Superman. It is the story Superman's final labors. It was written by Grant Morrison. Superman portrayed as a Hercules like figure doing his last labors. It shows Superman's kindness, compassion, his weaknesses, his intelligence, his foolishness and his wisdom. If there is a Superman story you must read, it is All Star Superman both Vol. 1 and Vol. 2.

Red Son, is alternate universe Superman. What if Superman's rocket had landed in Russia instead of America. It depicts Superman standing up for socialism. Because of Superman, Soviet Russia does not collapse. However in his quest to end world hunger and bring about true marxist utopia Superman realizes that he's no different from Brainiac, keeping humanity in a bottle. It depicts how even though Superman tries to make it a perfect world, people still crave freedom and he becomes a dictator essentially. Its a brilliant, What If? story.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 23, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> All Star Superman is two volumes and is probably the best retelling of Superman. It is the story Superman's final labors. It was written by Grant Morrison. Superman portrayed as a Hercules like figure doing his last labors. It shows Superman's kindness, compassion, his weaknesses, his intelligence, his foolishness and his wisdom. If there is a Superman story you must read, it is All Star Superman both Vol. 1 and Vol. 2.
> 
> Red Son, is alternate universe Superman. What if Superman's rocket had landed in Russia instead of America. It depicts Superman standing up for socialism. Because of Superman, Soviet Russia does not collapse. However in his quest to end world hunger and bring about true marxist utopia Superman realizes that he's no different from Brainiac, keeping humanity in a bottle. It depicts how even though Superman tries to make it a perfect world, people still crave freedom and he becomes a dictator essentially. Its a brilliant, What If? story.



ok. i'm liking all star superman! not so much red son superman. i didnt know this. thanks for the info. what would be recognized as true canon superman?


----------



## Glued (Dec 24, 2010)

Modern Age Superman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

Superman is confusing. 


Actually, comicbook continuity is all confusing. Just the DC stuff is more confusing than everything else.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2010)

Because DC is filled with multiple origins and retcons thats why


----------



## Jimin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, most comic books usually last decades with a ton of retcon, right? It's kinda why I don't really like reading them. There's like what... 10 different Supermans in just the official comics?


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2010)

Its mostly DC who do that, sometimes it gets so fucking confusing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

Marvel does it a bit, too. They are particularly bad about being fickle with character powersets being consistent.

Let's take the Juggernaut, for example. He originally was 100% invincible and not even Thor's Godblast could tickle him. Later he's shown to display pain (when it was explictly stated he cannot feel pain), has been repeatedly stopped, harmed, knocked unconscious, and generally made a fool out of.

Now some of that could be blamed on him losing his powers for a while, but not all of it. They just like making him into fodder for some reason.

Hulk is another wildly inconsistent character in Marvel.

But DC takes the cake, that's for sure. Don't even get me started on Aquaman.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

But doesnt Juggs get mindraped often? Thats why he "seems" weaker. It seems everybody and their moms knows about the helmet  

Hulk is also fucking annoying his power is always all over the place


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

He does, but that is consistent. The only thing consistent about the character, really, is that he's weak to mind attacks.

But in one issue you have him beating Thor like he's a baby and then in another you have Hulk matching blows with him and seemingly hurting him. :taichou


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He does, but that is consistent. The only thing consistent about the character, really, is that he's weak to mind attacks.
> 
> But in one issue you have him beating Thor like he's a baby and then in another you have Hulk matching blows with him and seemingly hurting him. :taichou



lol at the inconsistent characters. i remember a thread when i was debating soi fon and yorouichi vs spider man and venom. they are marvel right? anyways, modern age superman is like clark in smallville? or better?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 28, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> lol at the inconsistent characters. i remember a thread when i was debating soi fon and yorouichi vs spider man and venom. they are marvel right? anyways, modern age superman is like clark in smallville? or better?




Your going to have inconsistencies when a character has been around since the sixties (Or in Venom's case the Eighties). I'm refferring to Juggy as well as Spider-man here.

Thoguh DC tends to be wildly more annoying inconsistent than Marvel does though...What with them you know not being able to make up thier fucking minds about the origins of half thier characters. 

Smallville Clark is a heavily degraded version of Mainstream Supes at this point to be honest. He may be really fucking fast, but calling him Mainstream Supes is a stretch


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 29, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Your going to have inconsistencies when a character has been around since the sixties (Or in Venom's case the Eighties). I'm refferring to Juggy as well as Spider-man here.
> 
> Thoguh DC tends to be wildly more annoying inconsistent than Marvel does though...What with them you know not being able to make up thier fucking minds about the origins of half thier characters.
> 
> Smallville Clark is a heavily degraded version of Mainstream Supes at this point to be honest. He may be really fucking fast, but calling him Mainstream Supes is a stretch



i dont think he is really degrading now? i was mostly talking personality wise and about the comparison of the values and beliefs, etc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2010)

Juggernaut has been fairly consistent. He's one of the few characters that didn't get some obscene power-up over the years. His best moment was the 8th Day, and since then he's been kinda iffy.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 29, 2010)

i wanna ask ya'll something. from 1-5, how much would you rate storm in power, 5 being the highest.


----------



## Glued (Dec 29, 2010)

Storm is a life wiper about the level of Johnny Storm in terms of destructive capability.

She also more H4xx


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 29, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Storm is a life wiper about the level of Johnny Storm in terms of destructive capability.



but johnny's supernava when he is at his best!! :amazed how is that?


----------



## Glued (Dec 29, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> but johnny's supernava when he is at his best!! :amazed how is that?



Wipe out all life on Earth.

Storm is however more h4xx than Johnny creating Earthquakes, freezing temperature, even manipulating Solar Winds while in space.

Storm is a Planetary threat at best.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 29, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wipe out all life on Earth.
> 
> Storm is however more h4xx than Johnny creating Earthquakes, freezing temperature, even manipulating Solar Winds while in space.
> 
> Storm is a Planetary threat at best.



oh cool!! didnt know she is seen as this. but unfortunately you have more powerful than storm. eg. phoenix, mrs marvel, etc. most of the psionics.


----------



## Glued (Dec 29, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> oh cool!! didnt know she is seen as this. but unfortunately you have more powerful than storm. eg. phoenix, mrs marvel, etc. most of the psionics.



She's barely below a cosmic or an Omega class mutant. She's a pretty strong Alpha class mutant though.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 29, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> She's barely below a cosmic or an Omega class mutant. She's a pretty strong Alpha class mutant though.



i know. but i still love her!!! she looks so awesome!pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

I like her because she's black and hot.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like her because she's black and hot.



*IKR!!!* pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

From the old X-Men Cartoons the hotness levels are like this:

1. Mystique - she can be Rogue (second hottest), or anyone else you could ever want to bang. Or you could fuck the smurf lady in base.
2. Rogue - duh. Girl was stacked from head to toe.
3. Storm - nice wrack, ghetto booty.
4. Jean - not bad, but she's not black--detractor! 
5. Jubilee - she's kinda plain, but she has jailbait factor.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

You lie man  

It was 

Storm and Rogue first 
Psylocke 

Then the rest


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

I forgot about Psylocke. 

But Mystique could be her, too.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> From the old X-Men Cartoons the hotness levels are like this:
> 
> 1. Mystique - she can be Rogue (second hottest), or anyone else you could ever want to bang. Or you could fuck the smurf lady in base.
> 2. Rogue - duh. Girl was stacked from head to toe.
> ...



well at least she is top 3!! pek


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Psylocke was the one


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 30, 2010)

is psylocke omega level? is she a 5 out 5?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Mystique could be Psylock and every other woman on earth though. 


Including Molly Quinn.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

But she is scaly deep down  No thanks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

If it looks hot, feels hot, and acts hot, I don't care if it has rancid ape shit inside of it as long as I never smell it.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 30, 2010)

as for me, i think mystique is hot. but she is not my type. storm is!!!! XD!!! mystique is blue and... scaly...


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Tsunadefan with all due respect i thought you were female because of the way you act


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Tsunadefan with all due respect i thought you were female because of the way you act



OMG!!!!! WTF!!!!!.... i feel... awkward... and stupid.... and awful.... and sad right now... no one on this forum has said this to me before... but i forgot you have people from everywhere here...


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Like i said with all due respect


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

I almost thought you were a girl, too, actually. But how many girls are Tsunade fans?


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

The name made me think a guy but then the fangirling and the emotes  I was sold you were female 

Atleast im not the only one, thank god


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 30, 2010)

i know that you said that.. still doesnt make your arrow any less sharp. as in it still hurts. did you all think i was a girl because i am a tsunadefan or because of my personality? if it was because of my personality then i feel like crap.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Me and you are cool so i will be frank, it was the personality  You act girly


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> The name made me think a guy but then the fangirling and the emotes  I was sold you were female
> 
> Atleast im not the only one, thank god



i feel like crap now. thanks guys!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Your comments further make us think you're a girl, bro.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Come on man, Its cool, you watch Supernatural that makes you manly but when you start using sigs which might suggest Yaoi  We think female


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 30, 2010)

no, its not cool.  supernatural doesnt make it much better. i mostly warch it to see the relationship with the bros. lol at sig showing yaoi... still feel like crap tthough.... maybe i should change my sex....


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

You are being too emotional and critical about this  

You see only females watch it for the brothers i watch it to see monsters get ganked  Nah im kidding  partly


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> You are being too emotional and critical about this
> 
> You see only females watch it for the brothers i watch it to see monsters get ganked  Nah im kidding  partly



im just sensitive. especially about this topic. i am experiencig problems like this too. 


you are also influencing me to change my sex... maybe i should be a girly gay guy... and i watch it to see what happens to them too. i also watch it for the comedy and the monster fables.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Are you gay and considering having a sex change, or are you straight and considering having a sex change and becoming "gay"?


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

CMX maybe he feels like a woman trapped in a man's body?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

That just means he's gay. 

I just had this thought of getting a sex change to pick up hot lesbians.


Then I remembered what real lesbians generlly look like.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Short hair  sOME FAT, Et Cetera


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

They look like plump, 12-year old boys.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 30, 2010)

lol, no you jerks! i definately dont wanna change my sex! i mostly wanna be on the straight side. the things i was saying was just the effects of a comment like that. i am just an emotional, soft, sensitive guy most times.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 30, 2010)

^ fuck, i thought you were a vagina too...=/


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 30, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ fuck, i thought you were a vagina too...=/



i wonder, if you wonder, why you get neg reps?


----------



## Glued (Dec 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> is psylocke omega level? is she a 5 out 5?



She's an Alpha.

When you go Omega.

Iceman, Jean Grey, Legion, Franklin Richards, Elixir, Rachel Summers, Vulcan, Shaman, Quinten Quire.

Franklin Richards at full potential is a Celestial level being with high level of reality warping, able to create his own pocket Universe as a child, he pwned Mephisto as a child while fighting in Hell. He beat MEPHISTO IN HELL.

Iceman is a high level energy manipulator. At his full potential Thor believes Iceman could become as strong as Ymir. Ymir is an ice giant on the level of Surtur or Odin.

Legion, he's the son of Charles Xavier. Not just a powerful telepath and telekinetic, Legion manipulates time itself.

Shaman, an alternate universe child of Jean Grey and Scott Summers. This guy can travel between universes. His telekinesis is so strong he starts manipulating energy and molecules. He exists in astral form. He exists on different planes of existence.

Vulcan, he's Cyclops's other long lost brother. He's a high level energy manipulator. And when I mean high level, I mean he can manipulate any form of energy including magic. Heat, electricity, cosmic energy, you name it he manipulates it.


Psionics, Reality Warpers and Energy Manipulators.

There is also a level above Omega Level, a level above mutants all together, a level above Homo Superior. It is called Homo Supreme. Only one person has it, Mr. Immortal. Mr. Immortal is very lame, his only power is that he cannot die. He's quite pathetic and is treated like a joke character. However, he has evolved past death itself. One day though he shall become the next Galactus.



Anyways on a hotness scale, I miss 90s era Rogue with her big hair.

PS: Marvel Women aint got nothing on DC, DC women actually have class.

Check out the picture below.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 31, 2010)

I find any incarnation of Jean Grey hot. Haven't seen all of them, but chances are I'll still be attracted lol.


90s cartoon, x-men evolution, film triligy, wolverine and the xmen,etc.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2010)

Isnt Mr Immortal the person who is going to be the last living thing in the universe and is going to be instrumental in restarting it again?


----------



## Glued (Dec 31, 2010)

Vault said:


> Isnt Mr Immortal the person who is going to be the last living thing in the universe and is going to be instrumental in restarting it again?



Yep, he will be the next Galactus.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 31, 2010)

well, at least the gay talk is over.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2010)

Tsunade fan love life man, its new year and wjast not enjoy alittle and not let gay talk get in the way


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 31, 2010)

Vault said:


> Tsunade fan love life man, its new year and wjast not enjoy alittle and not let gay talk get in the way



your right. about not letting gay talk come in the way. i should just try and be happy for the new year! although, honestly, my new years is really boring and ordinary right now. there was still something that someone wrote that bothered me. someone wrote they thought i was a vagina too. look back in this page and you will see... but i will try to make the best of it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2010)

Kinda drunk right now and have a banging headache add to the fact its a struggle to even ;ost on thi forum but i cqnt sslepp thats why  so you kneow ..

I will check it out towmorrpw yeah :Zaru


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 31, 2010)

Vault said:


> Kinda drunk right now and have a banging headache add to the fact its a struggle to even ;ost on thi forum but i cqnt sslepp thats why  so you kneow ..
> 
> I will check it out towmorrpw yeah :Zaru



 ok then. notice how it started at a certain point?! ok then. keep on having fun!!!


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2010)

Its my faul ti sstarted the female talk and aplogise yeah


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 31, 2010)

Vault said:


> Its my faul ti sstarted the female talk and aplogise yeah



its ok. i already am ok with you and what you said. you didnt know i would just get all emo and shit.... if your drunk, how can you read this? lol.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2010)

Bein g drunk is sorta like being in slo mo, you can tead stuff just take s awhile to get to you and preocess, feel me ?


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 31, 2010)

Vault said:


> Bein g drunk is sorta like being in slo mo, you can tead stuff just take s awhile to get to you and preocess, feel me ?



lol, ok. lol, drunk people are fun!!


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new years!!!!


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

There are also violent drunks you know


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 1, 2011)

Vault said:


> There are also violent drunks you know



oh yeah!! your right!! i mean i like drunk people who get whoozy and disoriented and funny.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 1, 2011)

wtf is this shit?


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 1, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> wtf is this shit?



wtf is your problem?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 1, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> lol, no you jerks! i definately dont wanna change my sex! i mostly wanna be on the straight side. the things i was saying was just the effects of a comment like that. i am just an emotional, soft, sensitive guy most times.



No straight dude uses the senctences "no you jerks!". Your entire vocabulary screams female...to me anyway


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 1, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> No straight dude uses the senctences "no you jerks!". Your entire vocabulary screams female...to me anyway



and it starts again. and how is it feminine if a guy says "no you jerks"?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 1, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> and it starts again. and how is it feminine if a guy says "no you jerks"?



Ignore what people say. This is just the internet afterall.

Man this is the last year of smallville. I went through high school watching this show to my first year of college. Its gonna feel empty not catching an episode every week


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 2, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Ignore what people say. This is just the internet afterall.
> 
> Man this is the last year of smallville. I went through high school watching this show to my first year of college. Its gonna feel empty not catching an episode every week



yeah i guesss. still kinda hurts though. just reminds me of high school. you know in jamaica, they beat you up or kill you if they they even think your gay!

and ikr!! i am gonna miss the show too. i started watching it about 3 years ago!!


----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2011)

Biggest offense of Smallville, Green Arrow does not have a beard.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 2, 2011)

You're incredibly soft for a Jamaican? Are your parents rich?


----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2011)

Gunners said:


> You're incredibly soft for a Jamaican? Are your parents rich?



"Soft for a Jamaican," isn't that stereotyping?


----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Ignore what people say. This is just the internet afterall.
> 
> Man this is the last year of smallville. I went through high school watching this show to my first year of college. Its gonna feel empty not catching an episode every week



I used to remember watching the first few seasons of Smallville. I used to have a lot of respect for the show.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 2, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> "Soft for a Jamaican," isn't that stereotyping?



I don't really care if it is stereotyping.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

Gunners is seems like his from London  And trust me its not really a stereotype there 

I thought Arrow would have a beard by then myself


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 2, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> "Soft for a Jamaican," isn't that stereotyping?



i agree with this.^



Ben Grimm said:


> Biggest offense of Smallville, Green Arrow does not have a beard.



lol at this^.



Gunners said:


> You're incredibly soft for a Jamaican? Are your parents rich?



no my parents are not rich. i just say that i am different and i wont let the harshness of the world change my nice feelings. although it as unfortunately negatively afffected my thoughts now. in all honesty i am actually unemotional at times.



Gunners said:


> I don't really care if it is stereotyping.



dont get angry at him... that is if you are. if not then dont mind this post.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 2, 2011)

i am born in february, and this is my personality relating to my birth month.

*Spoiler*: __ 




FEBRUARY 
Abstract thoughts 
Loves reality and abstract 
Intelligent and clever 
Changing personality 
Temperamental 
*Quiet, shy and humble*
*Low self esteem* 
Honest and loyal 
Determined to reach goals 
Loves freedom 
Rebellious when restricted 
Loves aggressiveness 
*Too sensitive and easily hurt *
Showing anger easily 
Dislike unnecessary things 
Loves making friends but rarely shows it 
Daring and stubborn 
Ambitious 
Realizing dreams and hopes 
Sharp 
Loves entertainment and leisure 
*Romantic on the inside not outside* 
Superstitious and ludicrous 
Spendthrift 
*Learns to show emotions*


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

You believe in that crap  Lemme guess , you read your star sign almost everyday?


Sorry man but im finding it really hard to picture you as a dude 

Im sorry man  Truly i am


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> You believe in that crap  Lemme guess , you read your star sign almost everyday?
> 
> 
> Sorry man but im finding it really hard to picture you as a dude
> ...



ha ha very funny.

 and i dont read my star sign everyday. i only follow the personality aspect. which seems to be really true if you put it to yourself and other people.

i am still a dude actually. it dont really matter what you or anyone says because i have to just keep on living. i have to just try to make myself be happy. not everyone is gonna accept you for you. i have learnt that your gonna have enemies and friends. im just gonna have to live with it. life's not perfect. plus, i cannot bother to *feel* right now. people just have to live life, wish the best for people and hope for the best. cause that's just the best people can do. and people who are in pain only hope GOD will see them and make them be in an europhian, utopian place someday... so all i have to say on this is, i wish everyone the best in their lives and i hope that someday people willl be a little more broad and a little more deep.


----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay, new topic, who here agrees that DC women have more class than Marvel women?


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

DC characters are much better overall  Not just the women.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 2, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Okay, new topic, who here agrees that DC women have more class than Marvel women?



lol, i agree. marvel are storm and jean right? dc are wonder woman and super girl right? why would they have more class?


----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> DC characters are much better overall  Not just the women.



Marvel has Ben Grimm, he's classy


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

I said overall  As you may have seen im a big Thor fan  Its just DC characters are just more refined and more iconic


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> I said overall  As you may have seen im a big Thor fan  Its just DC characters are just more refined and more iconic



i can understand them being more iconic, but classy? ben is only using fan made art to say so. i like storm. and she is in marvel and she is classy.


----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2011)

The art is from the cover of Fantastic Four 528. Ben also wears a nifty tux at times, one time even wore a mobsters suit, even had a green suit for the day Franklin was born.


Zatanna is the classiest woman in comics and she's DC


----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 2, 2011)

wow, toads coming out is real classy. 

dont matter anyway. i have favourites from both!! i like(not in order):
1.supergirl
2.wonder woman
3.storm
4.invisible woman
5.superman

and some more i cant remember.


----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2011)

There is nothing classier than this


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 2, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> There is nothing classier than this



*ZATANNA!!!!!* her fame was amplified in smallville. well, amplified to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

Is she supposed to be disguised as a magician or a prostitute?


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

Dont diss Zatanna  She's hot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

She's a confused hooker from the 1820s.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

You saying the meanest words 

No you jerk!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

She's wearing fishnets and a tophat for fuck's sake man!

The only thing she's missing is a monocle and possibly a bustier/feather boa combo.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

You would smash 

Lets leave it at that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

Truer words...


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> You saying the meanest words
> 
> No you jerk!



lol, i meant that as ajoke you moron!! lol. in Jamaica, that is how we joke. but if you dont like it, i can stop. and i  thought that was how we roled!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 3, 2011)

This show is still going on?  shocking


----------



## Glued (Jan 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is she supposed to be disguised as a magician or a prostitute?



She's the classiest women in the whole of comics, she is always formally dressed.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> lol, i meant that as ajoke you moron!! lol. in Jamaica, that is how we joke. but if you dont like it, i can stop. and i  thought that was how we roled!



 

And Bateman this is the last season  You may rest easy now. its coming to an end.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 3, 2011)

It should have ended four years ago. Can he fly yet?


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes and no :rofl But basically no.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> Yes and no :rofl But basically no.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

This is a kryptonian who just obtained his powers less than 24hrs ago


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> Yes and no :rofl But basically no.




lol, still loving smalllville!!! "you are the only one that can save us.."-tess mercer(to clark). cant wait for you to fulfill your destiny with lois by your side clark!!!!


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

You really are a newb arent ya


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

I am kind of enjoying the romantic side of the show a bit now. Perhaps it's just be being a softy when it comes to love. I don't know that the chemistry is all there or anything, but the meaning behind is filled in by my own, sappy mind.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> You really are a newb arent ya



what are you trying to say?



CrazyMoronX said:


> I am kind of enjoying the romantic side of the show a bit now. Perhaps it's just be being a softy when it comes to love. I don't know that the chemistry is all there or anything, but the meaning behind is filled in by my own, sappy mind.



and i know right! this is also the reason why i am watching. to see how the relationship is!! i loved seeing lois uncomfortable around clark when she knew she had secret feelings for him!!! XD!!


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2011)

I always feel Clark should have smashed Tess in the 8th or 9th season, he let so much pass his way sake of Lana and Lois.


----------



## Fierce (Jan 5, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I always feel Clark should have smashed Tess in the 8th or 9th season, he let so much pass his way sake of Lana and Lois.



Seconded.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)

this been posted yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

Lex killed Superman?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 5, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I always feel Clark should have smashed Tess in the 8th or 9th season, he let so much pass his way sake of Lana and Lois.



Thirded

For god sakes she had him on a plane alone together, and he refused. I'm not a guy who always tells someone to smash at every opportunity, but with Clark


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lex killed Superman?



whoops wrong one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

Clark killed Superman?


----------



## Fierce (Jan 5, 2011)

Castiel said:


> whoops wrong one



Dat reflection


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't understand how Tom Welling still looks exactly the same since S1.  

He's probably immortal.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 5, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Don't understand how Tom Welling still looks exactly the same since S1.
> 
> He's probably immortal.



Your right except his hair though. That changes every season lol.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)

"Destiny is Now"

I like that tagline





> He's probably immortal.


Or Kryptonian


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

To think his fucking 30+


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

He's Duncan McWelling of the clan McWelling. He is immortal. He is not alone.


*cue badass Queen music*


----------



## The Big G (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's Duncan McWelling of the clan McWelling. He is immortal. He is not alone.
> 
> 
> *cue badass Queen music*



HERE WE ARE

BORN TO BE KINGS

WE ARE THE SUPERHEROES OF THE UNIVERSE!


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's Duncan McWelling of the clan McWelling. He is immortal. He is not alone.
> 
> 
> *cue badass Queen music*



Here we are  We the princes of the universe

I have no rivals, no man can be my equal


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 6, 2011)

Vault said:


> I thought Arrow would have a beard by then myself



I want AC to lose his hand and replace it with the spear already!  I think that would be too graphic for Smallville though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

I want Clark to carry a sword under his trench coat and grow a ponytail.


----------



## Glued (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want Clark to carry a sword under his trench coat and grow a ponytail.



I remember the pony tail, but the only Superman I know to wield a sword was Silver Age Superman in his fight with King Kosmo.

Silver Age Superman, the definition of overpowered.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

I was making a Highlander reference.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 6, 2011)

i like the hints at superman coming in smallville!! and i think he looks really grown up!!


----------



## Glued (Jan 6, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> i like the hints at superman coming in smallville!! and i think he looks really grown up!!



He should have grown up a long time ago.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> He should have grown up a long time ago.



maybe, your opinion though.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Not his opinion its fact, Clark deals with stuff like a fucking idiot.


----------



## Glued (Jan 6, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> maybe, your opinion though.



Read Grant Morrison's All Star Superman, brilliant writing, it won an Eisner, a Harvey Award and an Eagle Award.

Better than Smallville by a long shot.

Clark not only fails as Superman, he fails as a man


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Read Grant Morrison's All Star Superman, brilliant writing, it won an Eisner, a Harvey Award and an Eagle Award.
> 
> Better than Smallville by a long shot.



lol, alright alright!! geesh!! you dont have to go and be dissing smallville now... hey, im new at this superman thing so you have to bear with me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2011)

Clark always has the expression of a confused 12-year-old boy who got his favorite toy taken away for no reason. He has the mentality to match.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2011)

so is clark superman yet? or are they saving that for the final episode?

the last episode i seen was when clark "joined" zod

was that a good season btw? (well as good as smallville can get)


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> so is clark superman yet? or are they saving that for the final episode?
> 
> the last episode i seen was when clark "joined" zod
> 
> was that a good season btw? (well as good as smallville can get)



He probably will put the suit on at the end of the second to last ep. and of course *BE* Superman in the final ep.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 7, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> He probably will put the suit on at the end of the second to last ep. and of course *BE* Superman in the final ep.



cant wait!!! pek


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 7, 2011)

Smallville to begin its 11th Season on MTV Fall 2012


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2011)

trollin'


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 7, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Smallville to begin its 11th Season on MTV Fall 2012



:rofl your one funny dude!!!! :rofl i only wish there would be an eleventh season!!!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Clark always has the expression of a confused 12-year-old boy who got his favorite toy taken away for no reason. He has the mentality to match.



To be fair, he was sheltered for most of his childhood. The guy only had like 4 friends in high school. Its amazing how developed his social and problem solving skills actually are all things considered.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes the Zod season was surprisingly good after losing all hope in season 8


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 8, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> To be fair, he was sheltered for most of his childhood. The guy only had like 4 friends in high school. Its amazing how developed his social and problem solving skills actually are all things considered.



you mean he has none? i wouldn't call not being allowed to play football for obvious reasons sheltered.

zod season was barely stomached, wait no it was pretty dumb.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2011)

Compared to Season 8?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> Compared to Season 8?


I don,t think it can get any worse than that.
At least i hope so since i haven,t watched much of season 9.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2011)

Its much better  I actually started watching season 9 after it finished because i told myself i wouldnt touch anymore smallville after that trainwreck. But people told me it was much better than season 8


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 8, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> you mean he has none? i wouldn't call not being allowed to play football for obvious reasons sheltered.
> 
> zod season was barely stomached, wait no it was pretty dumb.



I remember Martha or Jonathon mentioning they didn't let Clark go to other children's birthday parties as a child. He only played with Pete because they were neighbours.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 8, 2011)

oh wow. why do you guys hate season 8 so much?


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> oh wow. why do you guys hate season 8 so much?



Umm because it was absolutely shambolic


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 9, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> oh wow. why do you guys hate season 8 so much?


Because smallville's Doomsday is Barakapool kind of fail and the final episode was shit.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 10, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> oh wow. why do you guys hate season 8 so much?



I like season 8 honestly. Davis's character was appealing to me. The Legion episode was very memorable. Also, there was  lot of suspense created in that season and episodes.

Things bad about it is the beginning felt odd. But what I can't defend is the finale. Possibly the worst of the show. Doomsday was a complete flop, and they .


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 10, 2011)

Vault said:


> Umm because it was absolutely shambolic





Eunectes said:


> Because smallville's Doomsday is Barakapool kind of fail and the final episode was shit.





Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I like season 8 honestly. Davis's character was appealing to me. The Legion episode was very memorable. Also, there was  lot of suspense created in that season and episodes.
> 
> Things bad about it is the beginning felt odd. But what I can't defend is the finale. Possibly the worst of the show. Doomsday was a complete flop, and they .



oh.... lol! i must also confess that you all are unfortunately... right. akainu,  i agree that the season was nice overall, but the *ending*! i just remembered it. and the ending... there wasnt much fighting to it.i guess they kinda dropped a bridge on doomsday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2011)

Why is the name that should not be metioned being discussed?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 11, 2011)

We are now going to discuss Granny Goodness and wonder why she was not portrayed by Ed Asner in drag(not that Christine Willes didn't do a good job).


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 11, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> We are now going to discuss Granny Goodness and wonder why she was not portrayed by Ed Asner in drag(not that Christine Willes didn't do a good job).



lololol!! granny always did look like and sound like a drag queen.. :ho


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 11, 2011)

Ed Asner was Granny's voice actor in the DCAU.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 12, 2011)

When this show starting up again?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 13, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Thirded
> 
> For god sakes she had him on a plane alone together, and he refused. I'm not a guy who always tells someone to smash at every opportunity, but with Clark


Even got her drunk and spilling her life story. She was literally in danger of becoming too ripe.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 19, 2011)

Just watched Luthor. I like how Lois recognizes Clark at the end of the episode unlike Lana who was sleeping with Bizarro and didn't notice it wasn't Clark. Good Clois moment right there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

Tap dat ass. Superman does it at the speed of light.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm surprised nothing has been leaked regarding Kristen or Michael yet.  I'm hoping for Michael's return, but wouldn't mind seeing Kristen one last time either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

I wouldn't hold my breath on either, but Kristen seems more likely. She did make a guest appearance once already, so why not make another?

Sure they basically wrote her out of existence with that Kryptonite thing, but they could sneak her back in.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 20, 2011)

according to kryptonsite, Smallville reps shot down a Lana guest appearance and are very hopeful for a Lex return.


----------



## Vei (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't watched Smallville in what feels like forever. So it's coming back on TV soon?


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Just watched Luthor. I like how Lois recognizes Clark at the end of the episode unlike Lana who was sleeping with Bizarro and didn't notice it wasn't Clark. Good Clois moment right there.



 Oh yeah 

That also reminds me how i fucking hated that season


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

Rather have Lex, but I have succumbed to the idea that he'll never show up again.

Of course I could've said the same for Lionel.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

Lionel > Lex 

That belt beatdown being one of his highlights


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

Agreed. I always liked Lionel more myself. He's much more sinister. Lex had littl flashes of innocence that were necessary for the show but turned him into a puss.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 20, 2011)

I think Lex surpassed Lionel by the seventh series. When Lionel had a problem with Lex he had him drugged and locked in a mental institution, when Lex had a problem with Lionel he shot the window and pushed him out of it. 

I didn't like season 8 and it was even Michael's Lex but he did a brilliant job of giving Lana the boot from Smallville. I always thought Lana brought out the bitch in Clark it was good to see Lex use that to devastate him.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

You obviously dont know Lionel  

Thats what he wanted  The belt ass whooping all but confirmed this. Lionel was disappointed he was still alive and wasnt killed by Ultraman already


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 20, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I think Lex surpassed Lionel by the seventh series. When Lionel had a problem with Lex he had him drugged and locked in a mental institution, when Lex had a problem with Lionel he shot the window and pushed him out of it.
> 
> I didn't like season 8 and it was even Michael's Lex but he did a brilliant job of giving Lana the boot from Smallville. I always thought Lana brought out the bitch in Clark it was good to see Lex use that to devastate him.



i agree about lex being overall more evil than lionel later on. was season 8 the time when lana had to sacrifice her love for clark to saave the city? and when you mean bitch, do you mean "scared, whimpy" bitch or "oh no you didnt!!" bitch?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> You obviously dont know Lionel
> 
> Thats what he wanted  The belt ass whooping all but confirmed this. Lionel was disappointed he was still alive and wasnt killed by Ultraman already



Two different Lionels. The original Lionel became a puss, he went down on his knees begging Chloe for help. 

What did he have before he died? An office in his old building because Lex jacked the company from him. To add insult to injury he buried him in some cheap ass coffin with no one around to pay their respects.


			
				TF said:
			
		

> i agree about lex being overall more evil than lionel later on. was season 8 the time when lana had to sacrifice her love for clark to saave the city? and when you mean bitch, do you mean "scared, whimpy" bitch or "oh no you didnt!!" bitch?


Wimpy bitch. From season 1 to 8 he was crying about Lana, trying to win Lana's heart, trying to explain himself to Lana, passing good pussy because his mind was on Lana. Lex knew how much she meant to him and used her to cut him down.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 20, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Two different Lionels. The original Lionel became a puss, he went down on his knees begging Chloe for help.
> 
> What did he have before he died? An office in his old building because Lex jacked the company from him. To add insult to injury he buried him in some cheap ass coffin with no one around to pay their respects.
> 
> Wimpy bitch. From season 1 to 8 he was crying about Lana, trying to win Lana's heart, trying to explain himself to Lana, passing good pussy because his mind was on Lana. Lex knew how much she meant to him and used her to cut him down.



i agree with the 2 different lionel thing. and ok, i see the whimpy thing. btw, you need to stop calling the men pussies for some of the things they did.  evil is not equivalent to non-pussy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

Lionel was just a cooler cat as a person. His tone and the way he carried himself. Lex was possibly more devious sometimes, but Lionel taught him everything he knows.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 20, 2011)

Well to be fair Lionel was boss from the beginning but Lex needed time to come into his own.

It should be interesting to see how Lionel would possibly deal with the Lex clone should those two ever meet.  Something tells me this Lionel would love the man that Lex has become.... right before Lex kills him again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know, I half expect him to kill the Lex clone, deeming it a cheap knock-off not worthy of the Luthor name.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Either way a confrontation between the two would definately be interesting, but only if Michael returned.  Otherwise, do not want.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

With his rapid growth they can't just bring the red-headed kid back. They also cannot bring that old man back since he couldn't have aged that much. Really, there is only one option.

Or we just never see him again.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 25, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Smallville to begin its 11th Season on MTV Fall 2012



With Jwow as Wonder Woman and Pauly D as Johnny Quick. Right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

They'll have the cast of Jersey Shore be guest stars. Or whatever shit they have on MTV nowadays.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 26, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> With Jwow as Wonder Woman and Pauly D as Johnny Quick. Right?



What would Snooki be? 

Someone quickly tell me what's the most hideous, horrifying creature in the DC Universe.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 26, 2011)

A WB executive...?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2011)

Killer Croc's cloaca.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 27, 2011)

Is funny how Smallville killed 2 of the 3 coolest heroes on the show (Hawkman and Doctor Fate) and we are stuck with freaking Stargirl.

And Martain Manhunter barely appears these days. Superman, Supergirl, Doctor Fate, Martian Manhunter & Hawkman would have been one hell of a team. Add Impulse, Black Canary and Green Arrow and Smallville's version of the Justice League doesn't look so bad all of the sudden. 

Aquaman also looked badass the last episode and Cyborg is kind of cool I guess.

Bad writing and killing of the strongest characters killed off a potential huge final episode team.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2011)

Impulse doesn't even exist, if you hadn't noticed. Though I'm with you on MM not showing up, that's ridiculous. At least Impulse has the excuse of being out of the country (though he could be there instantly, at any time). MM is in the same damn city.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 27, 2011)

I think they could have easily done a episode of Justice League vs. Darkseid + Doomsday Army (with Lex helping with the cloning proccess of Doomsday) as the finale but with Hawkman and Dr. Fate gone the team is just wack. What is Oliver going to do? Shot a fucking gay ass arrow? And like you mentioned Impulse is pretty much non-existent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2011)

He can shoot a souped-up uber arrow.


----------



## Fierce (Jan 28, 2011)

What the fuck is this shit? I'm completely exhausted, was mid-nap, and forced myself to wake up for Smallville, only to find that this Vampire Diaries bullshit is on instead because Smallville wasn't going to be showed in a couple of cities.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 28, 2011)

Fierce said:


> What the fuck is this shit? I'm completely exhausted, was mid-nap, and forced myself to wake up for Smallville, only to find that this Vampire Diaries bullshit is on instead because Smallville wasn't going to be showed in a couple of cities.



this is really annoying.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 28, 2011)

I was highlighting a good end for this week base on the CW Friday Lineup.  GAY just fucking GAY


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't see why I have to wait another week for Smallville just because Vampire Diaries got rapped by American Idol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

Because girls need they vampires.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 31, 2011)

I miss the old days. Vampires were actually scary. Now you have a 90 pound guy taking his shirt off before being executed. Smh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

I never thought vampires were scary persay. Badass, yes, but not really scary persay. 

Now they're just emofags with fangs and frohawks.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 31, 2011)

Wait, no episode last week?


----------



## santanico (Jan 31, 2011)

oh it's not over yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

It's biding its time. It's pissing us off. It's coming in your windows, it's snatching up your kids.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's biding its time. It's pissing us off. It's coming in your windows, it's snatching up your kids.



You better hide your kids, hide your wife, because its raping everrbody out there.


----------



## Glued (Feb 2, 2011)

They made a motion comic out of Red Son Superman

[Youtube]XrM7GYsIquQ[/Youtube]

The rest is on Youtube

Its pretty good.

I wonder what would happen if Smallville Clark were to ever meet Red Son Superman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

He'd poop his pants and die on the spot.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He'd poop his pants and die on the spot.


Said it before I did.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 3, 2011)

modern day superman is the best for me.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 3, 2011)

I bet Clark will lose his powers tomorrow because he got injected by blue kryptonite.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 3, 2011)

Ugh, I need to catch up quickly on this show before it ends (need to speed through last season), I watched the very first episode when it aired, I have to watch the last one when it airs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I bet Clark will lose his powers tomorrow because he got injected by blue kryptonite.


 Clark loses and regains his powers more often than a prostitute sees a penis.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 3, 2011)

I dislike the idea of so much kryptonite around as well. Is like Superman #651


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm surprised Lex Luthor doesn't live in a castle made entirely out of Kryptonite, sporting a Kryptonite cane, Kryptonite-laced clothing, Kryptonite jewerly, and probably even eating Kryptonite corn flakes.


----------



## Glued (Feb 3, 2011)

Dude, Luthor's old body died because of Krytonite poisoning and had to clone himself a new body to put his brain in.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 3, 2011)

He should just destroy it all, like Ultraman


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 3, 2011)

In the comics Batman shows Superman how much kryptonite there is on earth and trust me is a lot which makes no sense considering that krypton is light years away. Unless a kryptonite rock landed on earth millions of years ago and other minerals copied the traits of kryptonite.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Lex Luthor should clone himself and replace his DNA for Kryptonite.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> They made a motion comic out of Red Son Superman
> 
> [Youtube]XrM7GYsIquQ[/Youtube]
> 
> ...



Get his ass kicked that's what.


----------



## Fierce (Feb 4, 2011)

Uh...what an incredibly weird opening sequence. I hope it was intentionally confusing to the point of being unintelligible.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 4, 2011)

Chloe went John Woo on those bitches!

It's official. Chloe is 'the one'


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 4, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Chloe went John Woo on those bitches!
> 
> It's official. Chloe is 'the one'



IKR!!! chloe was cool!!!! clark flew this episode. so no more complaining about clark not flying.


----------



## Adagio (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, what a lame episode. This is a new low.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Worst. Episode. Ever.

First I was like, "Oh, shit, not a-fucking-gain. Clark loses his powers again!?!! " and was about to rage smash my monitor.

Then it turned into a carbon-copy of the Matrix and I was like, "FUCK!! Why couldn't it just have been Blue K?!! FUCK YOU FUCKING YOU FUCKER FUCKS!" and decided it couldn't be any worse. Then it got worse.

Seriously, what the fuck? 

1) How did they knock out Superman in Egypt? 
2) Where did Aquaman, Impulse, etc disappear to? Did they just leave them in the tubes to rot? 
3) Why are the wasting their time with this shit? Final season? 
4) Darkseid? 
5) 

Not in the history of the show has there been a single worse episode. I challenge you to point one out.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2011)

The Doomsday fight 

Come at me bro :ho


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 7, 2011)

Apparently the rest of the Justice League was freed. Good episode of The Matrix, Wanted and Inception.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> The Doomsday fight
> 
> Come at me bro :ho


Ohh, you're bringin' the heat with that one. Still, at least it had a big explosion.

This episode had line-for-line Matrix rip-offs. It's like they got a rough draft of the script and just adlibbed a little and made it shittier, Smallville style. They even ignored half of the characters and offered no explanation at all. They are STILL cock-teasing us with Clark's flight. "OH MAYBE ONE DAY WE WILL LOIS DERP DERP!!!". Fuck you, Clark!


Perverted King said:


> Apparently the rest of the Justice League was freed. Good episode of The Matrix, Wanted and Inception.....


 Apparently. In that scene they left out and didn't even think about. If anything they wrote them out of existence.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2011)

The flight was bullshit, probably the part which i hated the most about the whole fucking season  

But anyway i still think The Doomsday finale was so shit. Let me start with the obvious being that fight. All fucking season we have been told how much of a badass Doomsday is and how his going to kill Clark yet when they fought never for a second did i think Clark's life was in peril. He got knocked around a few times only to do his trademark shoulder barge and then a uppercut (?) to finish the fight  Next we move on to the whole Bloom ot whatever that dude's name who got slipt from DD. All season we have been seeing that this guy doesnt have a the slightest of evil in him barring DD but what happens at the end when his free from evil  He butchers Olsen. What the fuck  At this point i was raging so hard. So Chloe's pussy must be something fierce that Davis kills for it, Olsen fights for it and even the fucking Green Arrow cant sleep at night without it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Chloe really knows how to work her hips, I suppose.

And if you think the Doomsday fight was bad, just wait for the Darkseid non-fight.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2011)

I already know how it will go like 

Clark will win through the power of speech about how pure of heart he is and how as long as his around Darkseid's darkness shall never prosper as his the beacon of light, hope and the american way. 

After we see him flying through the sky line with his Superman outfit  The end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Nah, what will happen is Darkseid will take away his powers first. Then he'll take over Clark for no feasible reason (since he has no powers) and break up with Lois, ruin his friendship with Oliver, burn down his barn, and generally fuck up his life. And no one will be the wiser except Chloe.

Chloe will remove a piece of kryptonite from the vicinity (it doesn't even have to make sense, she just will) and Clark will recover. He will instantly heal from all wounds and then give your speech (it does seem fitting, really, of course Clark will deliver it with his monotonous tone and confused child, sideways head look) and expel Darkseid from his body, sealing him in the Phantom Zone or something.

Then he'll make up with everyone.

Then he'll look up in the sky, tear open his suit revealing the Superman logo and suit, and the the credits will roll after he disappears in that patented zoom sound and a blur into the sky.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2011)

Are you sure you arent one of the producers  

I can actually see it coming,  Clark wont really wear the custom all you see is the logo and when he does fly its just a blur of red and blue  You are actually spot on. Is it safe to say we have watched the Series finale already?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

I think it's safe to assume that we know with 100% accuracy what will happen and, if we happen to miss the episode, we will be come in here and not be at all surprised at what people say happened. Because we already know. 

I also think I could totally write every episode in my spare time in between writing episodes for Gilmore Girls and the entire script of every episode of Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2011)

Actually we might have missed one tiny little detail as soon as Clark does his rounds as Superman around Metropolis, we then see him return to the Daily Planet only to his desk be preoccupied. Enter Micheal Rosenbaum with his signature smirk and a "Hello Clark". Now it ends.

Vampire diaries is turning into a joke, it had potential but now its utter shit. Its like the writers want Damon to be good then they realise oh shit we totall started him off as a bad guy we cant do that. Ruining the character oh well. But then again you can write about about 99% of the shows which are shown on CW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Well instead of actually having Rosenbaum (which I find unlikely at this point) we'll just see a bald head from behind. Otherwise I feel it. 

We should just make our own network at this rate


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2011)

Our first show will have Bruce Campbell as the lead  Lets do this

Then later will give Hotlexis her own show :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Hotlexis. 

But I was thinking more along the lines of having a shitty, easy-to-write network full of angsty teenagers and shows that cater to tweens. You know, TV fluff to the extreme.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2011)

Campbell is versatile.  He can pull off anything 

Besides im sure we can give Hotlexis a show where she wouldnt do much but just be there looking pretty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

That is honestly all that is required. Perhaps we can write a show with her, Asteroid from Fringe, and the black chick from Warehouse 13 in a touching show about three lesbian lovers trying to navigate their way through the trouble of holding a three-person household while balancing their lovelives and dealing with the drama that arises from having three lesbian lovers in one house.

We can call it "Soul Food With a Side of Cream". Imagine the sex scenes.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Worst. Episode. Ever.
> 
> First I was like, "Oh, shit, not a-fucking-gain. Clark loses his powers again!?!! " and was about to rage smash my monitor.
> 
> ...



That episode with Jimmy Olsen, it involved him using some radio parts to save Lex from a different frequency.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

I only vaguely remember that. Very, very vaguely. Maybe I'm blocking it out due to its shittiness levels or something.

Still, with the implications of this being the final season, and there being a new big bad floating around and being ignored, I think this episode takes the cake. It isn't just the episode that makes it bad, it's the weight of everything else crushing down on it, like a portapotty being compacted down by a car-crushing machine made out of decaying rabbit dung and failure.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Worst. Episode. Ever.
> 
> First I was like, "Oh, shit, not a-fucking-gain. Clark loses his powers again!?!! " and was about to rage smash my monitor.
> 
> ...



That Noir episode in season 6. It was that black and white ep that had nothing to do with the plot. It was shit.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> The flight was bullshit, probably the part which i hated the most about the whole fucking season
> 
> But anyway i still think The Doomsday finale was so shit. Let me start with the obvious being that fight. All fucking season we have been told how much of a badass Doomsday is and how his going to kill Clark yet when they fought never for a second did i think Clark's life was in peril. He got knocked around a few times only to do his trademark shoulder barge and then a uppercut (?) to finish the fight  Next we move on to the whole Bloom ot whatever that dude's name who got slipt from DD. All season we have been seeing that this guy doesnt have a the slightest of evil in him barring DD but what happens at the end when his free from evil  He butchers Olsen. What the fuck  At this point i was raging so hard. So Chloe's pussy must be something fierce that Davis kills for it, Olsen fights for it and even the fucking Green Arrow cant sleep at night without it



This. THIS! THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

I might be mentally blocking that episode, too, though I do slightly recall it. 

Remind me what it was about.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I might be mentally blocking that episode, too, though I do slightly recall it.
> 
> Remind me what it was about.



IT WAS ABOUT NOTHING!

Seriously, its as if they took some 30s movie and wanted the cast of smallville to be a part of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Doesn't ring any bells. But surely it couldn't be worse than putting them in the Matrix and making Chloe, of all people, Neo.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Doesn't ring any bells. But surely it couldn't be worse than putting them in the Matrix and making Chloe, of all people, Neo.



We saw Clark flying and Chloe's hot ass in white. That makes it a better ep than Noir.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Having Clark fly was actually one of the bigger detriments to this episode, in my opinion. It is like "oh he can fly if he beleives anything is possible because he's in VR, but he can't fly IRL even though he knows it's possible because every other Kryptonian ever can fly". It makes me want to buy a knife made of Kryptonite and stab him in the dick a thousand times.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Having Clark fly was actually one of the bigger detriments to this episode, in my opinion. It is like "oh he can fly if he beleives anything is possible because he's in VR, but he can't fly IRL even though he knows it's possible because every other Kryptonian ever can fly". It makes me want to buy a knife made of Kryptonite and stab him in the dick a thousand times.



I think the whole virtual world was just an excuse for him to fly. Without breaking the rule of him not flying during the show that the producers said. Whatever we got Chloe back I missed that ass.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Worst. Episode. Ever.
> 
> First I was like, "Oh, shit, not a-fucking-gain. Clark loses his powers again!?!! " and was about to rage smash my monitor.
> 
> ...


I have to see this episode because i refuse to believe that there is a Smallville episode out there that is worse than Doomsday.
Seriously how can it be worse than finding out that Jimmy Olsen wasn't the real Jimmy Olsen and that crappy fight scene.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

It may not be worse at face value. But with the added weight of the things I mentioned, it has to be the worst episode of all time.


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Having Clark fly was actually one of the bigger detriments to this episode, in my opinion. It is like "oh he can fly if he beleives anything is possible because he's in VR, but he can't fly IRL even though he knows it's possible because every other Kryptonian ever can fly". It makes me want to buy a knife made of Kryptonite and stab him in the dick a thousand times.



"I've always believed you can do the impossible, Clark..."

IT'S NOT IMPOSSIBLE IF 17 OTHER KRYPTONIANS WITH ZERO KNOWLEDGE OF HOW TO USE POWERS THEY'VE NEVER HAD BEFORE ARRIVING ON EARTH WERE ABLE TO DO IT IN BROAD GODDAMN DAYLIGHT!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

What she should've said:

"You can do it, everyone and their sister can do it and any time someone takes over your body they can also do it and even that time you were infected with Red K you did it you fucking twit." then frenched him.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Worst. Episode. Ever.
> 
> First I was like, "Oh, shit, not a-fucking-gain. Clark loses his powers again!?!! " and was about to rage smash my monitor.
> 
> ...


The episode when Pete came back and got meteor powers that let him stretch from chewing gum. That is the single worst episode in the entire series, tied with every episode Lana has ever been in post season 2 Id say.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

That was a bad episode, but it touched on something very real: drug addiction. It had some moral lesson at the end. That gave it the edge over thie atrocity.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 7, 2011)

rofl!! lmao!! lmafao!! dwl!! dwfl!!




i am here *DYING* with laughter from your comments!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

as Jasmaicans would say, "me a dead wid laugh"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

one of the funniest was when a guy said he wanted to stab clarks dick a *HUNDRED* times with *KRYPTONITE!!!!!!*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

I think it was 1,000 times. And he deserves it.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 7, 2011)

I repeat this is the worst episode.



Don't even attempt to read this disaster of a plot. Just take my word for it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 7, 2011)

What you must understand is that you have been watching 10 Seasons of Crap for a decade when you could have been watching Supernatural.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 7, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> What you must understand is that you have been watching 10 Seasons of Crap for a decade when you could have been watching Supernatural.



The first 4 seasons were gold. Then after that the show started declining each season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

I kinda remember that episode now. It wasn't as bad as this last one if you ask me. It didn't have the same implications.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think it was 1,000 times. And he deserves it.



really!??! not on his cock at least man!! clark at least deserves better. he has done some good to viewers! am i wrong!?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That was a bad episode, but it touched on something very real: drug addiction. It had some moral lesson at the end. That gave it the edge over thie atrocity.



No, that episode was a walking stride gum ad. There is nothing redeemable in that episode. Nothing at all. If they could have made a Budweiser, Coke or Doritos based power they would have, Stride was just the cheepest.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Its the CW which butchered smallville


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 8, 2011)

The finale is May 13th.

Season 10 needs the Legion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> No, that episode was a walking stride gum ad. There is nothing redeemable in that episode. Nothing at all. If they could have made a Budweiser, Coke or Doritos based power they would have, Stride was just the cheepest.


Alright, it was terrible. But it still didn't have these implications:



Perverted King said:


> The finale is May 13th.
> 
> Season 10 needs the Legion.


 That means there's only a dozen or so episodes left and they're dicking around with this Matrix rip-off? Really? What the fuck me in the elephant ear is this?


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 8, 2011)

The last episode will be a two hour special but like I previously mentioned Im not very excited because of the lack of awesome characters on Smallville. And where the hell is Martian Manhunter?

Also Zod will be back.

Zod=Darkseid's vessel. How much ya wanna bet?


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Zod made Season 9 for me personally.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

Zod will most likely be back. For whatever reason the writers always orgasm over him.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 8, 2011)

Callum Blue played it nicely. I marked when he first said "Kneel Before Zod".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

He did do a good job, but I just want him to be dead already.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

He did get Phantom zone'd didnt he


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Worst. Episode. Ever.
> 
> First I was like, "Oh, shit, not a-fucking-gain. Clark loses his powers again!?!! " and was about to rage smash my monitor.
> 
> ...



what about the episode back in season 6 where lana gets turned into a vampire ?


also, i don't know if this has been brought up before or not, but there's 1 other power clark should have by now but doesn't, freeze breath. i know he already has the wind breath (& yes, i know he's only used it once or twice.) but i'm surprised that the writers forgot about this power.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 8, 2011)

gaarasbitch said:


> what about the episode back in season 6 where lana gets turned into a vampire ?
> 
> 
> also, i don't know if this has been brought up before or not, but there's 1 other power clark should have by now but doesn't, freeze breath. i know he already has the wind breath (& yes, i know he's only used it once or twice.) but i'm surprised that the writers forgot about this power.



He has freeze breath, remember when he cooled down Lois coffee so he could sneak out the back or when he and Zodd caused the city to snow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah but his freeze breath sucks. Maybe that's his qualm.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 8, 2011)

Gunners said:


> He has freeze breath, remember when he cooled down Lois coffee so he could sneak out the back or when he and Zodd caused the city to snow.



oh yeah, fogot about that epsiode, but i remember it now that u mentioned it.


----------



## Glued (Feb 8, 2011)

Between the Superman Returns movie, Smallville and Young Justice, I don't know which one portrays the man of steel the worst.

Thank goodness All Star Superman will be animated February 22.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

At least he can fly in Superman Returns.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 8, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Between the Superman Returns movie, Smallville and Young Justice, I don't know which one portrays the man of steel the worst.
> 
> Thank goodness All Star Superman will be animated February 22.


Maybe it was just a rumor back then but didn't people say that the All Star Superman movie was going to different than the comic book version?
I heard some things got changed.


----------



## Glued (Feb 8, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Maybe it was just a rumor back then but didn't people say that the All Star Superman movie was going to different than the comic book version?
> I heard some things got changed.



Why would they do something so horrible?

All Star Superman is the best piece of Superman based literature ever. It won a Harvey, an Eisner and an Eagle.

It was written by Grant Morrison himself. WHY!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

Because it doesn't have enough teenaged angst, hip action sequences, and titties in it.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 8, 2011)

It's a animation why would it need any of those.  They already have Young Justice for all the teen angst and green martian tities.

How many more episodes till the finale?  I'm still posting feelers for my Booster Gold Episode!!!!


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh shit watching a rerun i remembered that Mr Mxyzptlk was some foreign exchange student from Europe  Im pissed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

He's top 5 worst characters ever. He may be lagging behind Darkseid right now, but he's ahead of Doomsday.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2011)

The radio transimitter they used to jam his powers had IMP on it iirc  They thought they were so fucking clever didnt they. At this point i wasnt laughing i was pissed off. You jam Mxyzptlk through a radio transmitter  

Smallville makes me rage so much  Im surprised i havent died from popping a vein.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

Not only that but his only ability was suggestion. It was terrible. How is that anything like the real one? The super being from another dimension that has godlike abilities? HOW?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 9, 2011)

Vault said:


> Oh shit watching a rerun i remembered that Mr Mxyzptlk was some foreign exchange student from Europe  Im pissed.



Was he referred as Mxyzptlk in the episode? It was still a good ass episode. Clark blitzed the shit out of him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

I think we saw his name somewhere on a computer or whatever.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 11, 2011)

So apparently Michael Rosenbaum is a douche.

There are only 3 episodes left that Smallville hasn't started production on and Rosenbaum is still refusing to reprise his role as Lex.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

Knew that would happen. What does he have to do, anyway? A sequel to the movie where he dresses up like a woman? 

He has no career.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 11, 2011)

For some reason Michael Rosenbaum thinks that he is bigger than Smallville.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2011)

I remember that movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

If it weren't for Smallville he wouldn't even have a career. He'd still be busting tables or something in Hollywood trying to make it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2011)

Being bald ruins him getting _other_ roles 

Umm what other roles?


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> For some reason Michael Rosenbaum thinks that he is bigger than Smallville.



I think he's hoping that he can fluke himself into a movie deal like that one chick who played Lana Lang. Of course the Legend of Chung Li was probably worse than all her character focused episodes of Smallville combined. 

I mean honestly, what other roles can get right now? A serious film about the legend of Dr. Evil? I think the last time I remember him in a role outside Smallville was in a commercial for a movie starring Jamie Kennedy. That's a horrible way to be remembered.

Horrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

Jamie Kennedy. Ah, whatever happened to that guy? I bet he's down on Broadway doing smack and and smoking guys for a fix alongside his gay partner from his rap show. Remember his rap show? I do. Unfortunately, I do, and I remember his theme song.

It's only a matter of time until Michael joins him and that other guy on that very street corner, turning tricks for a quick hit of heroin or coke.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 11, 2011)

According to IGN he's "moved on from Smallville" and wants to concentrate on his writing.  It also says he has enough time though to make an acting appearence for a pilot shoot, with a possible recurring role should it get picked up.

So basically he just gave a big  to those who gave him a career.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

I was never really expecting him back anyway. This does not effect me. 

Still, I hope he dies.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2011)

Is being bald really that bad?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

I imagine the head-shaving routine isn't exactly enjoyable. But I don't see the big deal about being bald. Lots of actors are bald.

Bruce Willis (pretty much)
Michael Chiklis
THAT ONE GUY
uhh... bunch of black people

All kinds of actors, man. Get over it.


----------



## Fierce (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh man. If Martha actually got hurt from being shot, Clark (you know...assuming this wasn't Smallville) would have torn someone in half.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2011)

Smallville Clark will always baww like a bitch instead of exercising some of his many abilities.


----------



## Fierce (Feb 11, 2011)

Beacon of Hope scene was cute.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2011)

Berserk Clark would be better


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _OH MY ALEXANDER!!_ 



So it seems that Alexander has invulnerability...

So, it seems like he's Smallville's version of Conner Kent aka Superboy. That's just my guess.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 11, 2011)

Episode was alright.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 11, 2011)

i really hope this is true!!! XD!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.tvline.com/2011/02/smallville-michael-rosenbaum-back-for-series-finale/


----------



## Shadow (Feb 12, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> According to IGN he's "moved on from Smallville" and wants to concentrate on his writing.  It also says he has enough time though to make an acting appearence for a pilot shoot, with a possible recurring role should it get picked up.
> 
> So basically he just gave a big  to those who gave him a career.



It's not like that at all.  The guy has done a lot of good work for DC with his voice over.  He still does so.  But I can't really blame the guy for not wanting to come back to a show that he knew was over 4 years ago.  I mean even Kirsten Kreuk didn't come back.  I mean Rosenbaum is a known comic book geek and he knows that they butchered the LEGACY of Supes.  I wouldn't stand for it either just to satisfy fanboyism.

If you're a fan of Superman then you should respect the guy's decision and even applaud it. 

Would it be awesome if he came back for the final ep? Sure.

Will it change the last 6-7 (4 since he left) crappy seasons we have gotten? Nope.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> It's not like that at all.  The guy has done a lot of good work for DC with his voice over.  He still does so.  But I can't really blame the guy for not wanting to come back to a show that he knew was over 4 years ago.  I mean even Kirsten Kreuk didn't come back.  I mean Rosenbaum is a known comic book geek and he knows that they butchered the LEGACY of Supes.  I wouldn't stand for it either just to satisfy fanboyism.
> 
> If you're a fan of Superman then you should respect the guy's decision and even applaud it.
> 
> ...



he is coming back....


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> It's not like that at all.  The guy has done a lot of good work for DC with his voice over.  He still does so.  But I can't really blame the guy for not wanting to come back to a show that he knew was over 4 years ago.  I mean even Kirsten Kreuk didn't come back.  I mean Rosenbaum is a known comic book geek and he knows that they butchered the LEGACY of Supes.  I wouldn't stand for it either just to satisfy fanboyism.
> 
> If you're a fan of Superman then you should respect the guy's decision and even applaud it.
> 
> ...



It doesn't really have anything to do with the show being good or not.  Even Rosenbaum's return won't save this final season from being crap.  It was really about loyalty to the show's producers and fans who stayed with it (degrudgingly) for years.  Had the article not been false, then it would have showed he lacked any appreciation for the support he has been offered, crap show or not.

Regardless it was previously reported that the article was fake and that Rosenbaum will appear in the finale, so it's a moot point


----------



## Shadow (Feb 12, 2011)

Loyalty? You are making it seem like he was ungrateful and he left the show abruptly.  He gave his notice and he left on good terms from what I read.  There was never any bad blood when Rosenbaum left.  He just decided to move on to other projects like Directing and Voice over work in which he has been successful.  Should he have stayed on the show and not put his all into it?  The show was great in the beginning because you looked at the complex relationship of Lex and Clark being friends, Clark adjusting as a teenager who has superpowers and it suddenly turned into how many Superman villains can we fit in each season and how we can make Superman EMO.  They went away from the original plot to prolong a series to make money.   

Anyway, we are all happy that he is back for the final season. Now all we need is Lana right? :saru


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Loyalty? You are making it seem like he was ungrateful and he left the show abruptly.  He gave his notice and he left on good terms from what I read.  There was never any bad blood when Rosenbaum left.  He just decided to move on to other projects like Directing and Voice over work in which he has been successful.  Should he have stayed on the show and not put his all into it?  The show was great in the beginning because you looked at the complex relationship of Lex and Clark being friends, Clark adjusting as a teenager who has superpowers and it suddenly turned into how many Superman villains can we fit in each season and how we can make Superman EMO.  They went away from the original plot to prolong a series to make money.
> 
> *Anyway, we are all happy that he is back for the final season episode.* Now all we need is Lana right? :saru



This was the only relevent part of your post.  Why did you type all that?  I never said he shouldn't have left the show or the original premise was bad.  Random rant was random


----------



## Glued (Feb 12, 2011)

is this show dead yet?


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> is this show dead yet?


Nope but it is the final season.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 12, 2011)

Michael Rosenbaum is coming back as Lex Luthor and no one is hyped? 

I can't wait to see the series finale. :WOW


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 12, 2011)

And the fandom rejoiced


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 15, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen I give you Connor Kent


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not hyped. Because the show will be over after he makes a quick appearance.  It's like all this build-up for nothing.


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2011)

Is that even real?  

I bet Lex comes as a separate entity all together.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

I will believe it when I see it. It would be cool, but at this point I don't care.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 15, 2011)

I didn't even know this show is still running. What channel is it on?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

The CW. My CW is on channel 2, but that doesn't matter much since I download everything.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 15, 2011)

So the last episode isn't called "Superman?" So not cool!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

What is it called? "The Matrix: Reloaded"?


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2011)

Atleast its not Revolutions


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 16, 2011)

The pilot should have been called "The Last Son" and I agree, the final ep should be called "Superman"

I'm just hoping that suit makes an appearence during a fight and not just an ending shot on top of the daily planet globe.  That would just be too lame.


Edit: "Last Son of Krypton" would be a good movie title.  Kind of like "The Dark Knight"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

You'll be lucky if you get the S logo on his chest at all in a final small scene. As stated before, the most likely scenario is that we'll see Clark stepping into a phone booth while opening his suit and exposing the S. Then he's off to save the day. Roll credits. See ya.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2011)

Or a red and blue blur


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe we'll have Lois look up and smile, saying something idiotic.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2011)

I really hope this "Superboy" doesnt become evil


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

What Superboy? I probably missed a preview as I always do since I don't get previews. 

Also, he totally will.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2011)

So he becomes Superboy Prime  Who will vastly overpower Clark and also fly in his first 2 minutes. 

FUUUUU


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 16, 2011)

This season has been great!
I'm kind of sad that it's ending...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Vault said:


> So he becomes Superboy Prime  Who will vastly overpower Clark and also fly in his first 2 minutes.
> 
> FUUUUU


 Two minutes? Surely you jest.

15 seconds, tops. I wouldn't be surprised if he came out of the womb flying at the speed of light and bench-pressing Mars out of his way.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 16, 2011)

lol, oh you guys!!!


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You'll be lucky if you get the S logo on his chest at all in a final small scene. As stated before, the most likely scenario is that we'll see Clark stepping into a phone booth while opening his suit and exposing the S. Then he's off to save the day. Roll credits. See ya.



That suit needs to see SOME action before retirement to the WB vault.  We all know it's lifted enough giant rocks though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

It seems they are addicted to that "No flights, no tights" rule they gave themselves way back when. Clark still can't fly. He won't wear the suit.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 16, 2011)

It would be seriously messed up, on a show about Superman, to have every other superhero wear their "tights", Hawkman, Green Arrow, Black Canary, Star girl, etc... and not show the mother fuckin Man of Steel in his.  This 50's greaser looking Blur is just stupid as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn, either Christopher Reeve was wearing a codpiece of he is seriously packin'. None of the other Supermen even have a bulge.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn, either Christopher Reeve was wearing a codpiece of he is seriously packin'. None of the other Supermen even have a bulge.



lol, funny that you noticed that crazymoron. 

i am seeing a little thing there from brandon routh..


----------



## Jimin (Feb 16, 2011)

I heard Chris Reeve did like a 300-lite exercise routine when he landed the part of Superman because he didn't believe that a muscle suit would work. IIRC, the guy who was Darth Vader in the suit trained him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> lol, funny that you noticed that crazymoron.
> 
> i am seeing a little thing there from brandon routh..


Oh, uhh, I didn't notice it. It was my gay colleague at work. That's all. 


King Lloyd said:


> I heard Chris Reeve did like a 300-lite exercise routine when he landed the part of Superman because he didn't believe that a muscle suit would work. IIRC, the guy who was Darth Vader in the suit trained him.


 He doesn't realy have that stiff of competition in the muscle department anyway. None of the Supermans were very muscular. Tom Welling is as big as it gets, and he's barely anything special.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 17, 2011)

*The Superman Movie that could have been...*

sounds a lot like Smallville
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgYhLIThTvk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2011)

Clark finally wears glasses today. I just hope he doesn't forget them the next episode,


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

We'll probably see him wear them only at the Daily Planet. And probably not even consistently.

But there won't be many episodes left anyway. No biggie.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh noes Ollie's been infected by the darkness!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 18, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Oh noes Ollie's been infected by the darkness!



lol hes a hateful one that one


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2011)

Clark should have burnt the little shit's pile of papers.


----------



## CrazyAries (Feb 20, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> It would be seriously messed up, on a show about Superman, to have every other superhero wear their "tights", Hawkman, Green Arrow, Black Canary, Star girl, etc... and not show the mother fuckin Man of Steel in his.  This 50's greaser looking Blur is just stupid as well.



Damn, Christopher Reeve was pac-



CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn, either Christopher Reeve was wearing a codpiece of he is seriously packin'. None of the other Supermen even have a bulge.



 Damn, we were thinkin the same thing. 

Welling better wear those tights.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 20, 2011)

In the last episode of Smallville Clark changes into Darksied and flies through a Boom Tube and smiles at the tv screen


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He doesn't realy have that stiff of competition in the muscle department anyway. None of the Supermans were very muscular. Tom Welling is as big as it gets, and he's barely anything special.


Dean Cain, former Safety for the Buffalo Bills, was fairly muscular when he started the role on _Lois & Clark_.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Fairly, I suppose, but not quite as ripped was Tom as in his prime. He has since gone more bulky less defined though. 

Not that I look at their bodies.


----------



## Adagio (Feb 21, 2011)

Ollie is in his "DAWWWWKKKKNESSS" phase again? Oh god.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, who didn't see that one coming?


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

CMX you do look at their bodies man  



Smallville pisses me off man  Im glad its coming to an end. 

Ruining supes


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 21, 2011)

I think they fucked over darksied worse 'your daaawwwkness' , original darksied would be like wut? *zaps dem fools*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> CMX you do look at their bodies man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO WAY!  I just was told by my gay comrades that it was so. 



Dr.Douchebag said:


> I think they fucked over darksied worse 'your daaawwwkness' , original darksied would be like wut? *zaps dem fools*


 Darkseid is going to be a bigger joke than Doomsday. It's going to be so damn epic.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

When he does show up and there is no epic "hands behind his back" pose. I will be pissed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

He is going to show up as Zod. He'll have heat vision instead of Omega Beams, and he'll have all of Clark's powers, except he can fly. He will be punched in the face and defeated easily after Clark overcomes some "epic" internal struggle and initially gets his ass kicked. 

Kryptonite will be involved. Repeat: kryptonite will be involved.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

Epic shoulder barge?  

Ofcourse Kryptonite will be there and Darkseid is the one who will use it, as if he fucking needs it to take on Clark


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 21, 2011)

don't forget oliver will overcome his darkness and plant an arrow straight to the heart because we all know lex will become darklol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> Epic shoulder barge?
> 
> Ofcourse Kryptonite will be there and Darkseid is the one who will use it, as if he fucking needs it to take on Clark


 Yes, Darkseid certainly needs to cover Clark in Kryptonite to fight him.  He'll probably be *made* of Kryptonite or something. 


Dr.Douchebag said:


> don't forget oliver will overcome his darkness and plant an arrow straight to the heart because we all know lex will become darklol


 I think all of the heroes may have to come together, so I can see Oliver overcoming the darkness just in time to shoot away a chunk of K with an arrow or something. 

Maybe Aquaman will send a dolphin flying through the air to catch a piece of it in its mouth. Black Canary will scream a few pieces away and distract Darkseid. Tess will even shoot him with a gun and hide a piece of K under a lead box. Impulse will conveniently not even exist. And Lois will be the one to pull that final piece of K off of Clark and say something idiotic and cry maybe, then kiss him, then he one-shots.


----------



## Adagio (Feb 21, 2011)

You forgot Connor Kent coming in at the last second, who sacrifices his life and tells Clark that he was like a big brother to him even if they only shared a few scenes together at most.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah, yes, of course. An emotional loss is required to complete the formula. Good call.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

Its like we are the writers of this piece of crap


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Might as well be. We could most likely write a better TV series than this in our free time in between work breaks.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

You have no idea 

And especially the creation of characters who are too overpowered that they can sort out any problem no problem  TV shows are plagued with that as of late.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Like Daphne in No Ordinary Family. She's way too powerful now that she has mind control/power of suggestion. And it's not the shitty Fat Cop kind, either, though I can see them giving her some ridiculous weakness like that.

JJ has already been "boned" so to speak.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

I know  The only one who seems to have a counter is JJ and thats about it. But i think she will lose that powerset when all the family lose their powers (Scientist mom is making a suppressant is she not?

JJ still disappoints me man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Well the dad does have that lipstick weakness. The secret died with the shapeshifter, but I'm sure we'll see it resurface sooner or later.

Daphne's weakness is probably her period.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, Darkseid certainly needs to cover Clark in Kryptonite to fight him.  He'll probably be *made* of Kryptonite or something.
> 
> I think all of the heroes may have to come together, so I can see Oliver overcoming the darkness just in time to shoot away a chunk of K with an arrow or something.
> 
> *Maybe Aquaman will send a dolphin flying through the air to catch a piece of it in its mouth.* Black Canary will scream a few pieces away and distract Darkseid. Tess will even shoot him with a gun and hide a piece of K under a lead box. Impulse will conveniently not even exist. And Lois will be the one to pull that final piece of K off of Clark and say something idiotic and cry maybe, then kiss him, then he one-shots.



 Get him flipper


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, don't laugh, dolphins are dangerous.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hey, don't laugh, dolphins are dangerous.



Those evil demonic bastards. They gang/gay rape for da lulz.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 22, 2011)

They also kill baby dolphins so that the mothers will become more susceptible to sex. Dolphins are mean motherfuckers.

I vote that since Smallville is an alternate universe anyway, in the last episode they have Darkseid manifest physically and just beat Clark to death with his bare hands. No resurrection, no "he actually survived in a death-like coma", no Batman with a gun, no kryptonite involved, just Darkseid killing Clark mano e mano.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 22, 2011)

Only if the Superman: The Animated Series version of Mr. Mxyzptlk pops up and hits him with a kryptonite missile first.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Mr Mxyzptlk is a foreign exchange student from Europe  Wont happen


----------



## Glued (Feb 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hey, don't laugh, dolphins are dangerous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe we'll get lucky and they won't even have Darkseid appear. He'll just be suggested at the end as the next big bad, an ominous figure in the shadows that Clark will have to be fighting for a long time coming.


Maybe.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe we'll get lucky and they won't even have Darkseid appear. He'll just be suggested at the end as the next big bad, an ominous figure in the shadows that Clark will have to be fighting for a long time coming.
> 
> 
> Maybe.



I have been in strong denial and pretending that Darkseid doesn't exist until he gets some intelligent/badass dialogue.

Skip to 6:00

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikzwSn71ums[/YOUTUBE]

Until then, Smallville just has some Evil fog


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah a FOG of Bullshit when it comes to the hacks writting the stories for the show.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 22, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Yeah a FOG of Bullshit when it comes to the hacks writting the stories for the show.



What season did the original writers leave the show again?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't know they ever left.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Feb 23, 2011)

One of the things that I like about No Ordinary Family is that the main Hero actually loves having powers and has fun with them unlike Clark.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, and he figured out how to leap pretty damn quickly. Most bricks don't even know to try.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 23, 2011)

The funniest one was clark jumping into damn near outer space to catch that nuclear missle.  

Clark you doing it wrong; just fly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

At that point he didn't believe he was capable of doing the impossible.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 25, 2011)

Lol Chloe said she's met Wonder Woman and Batman during her world travels...


----------



## Fierce (Feb 25, 2011)

What an incredibly pointless episode.

Also, Tess is still hot.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2011)

To some up my reaction to the above post.

Im pissed at hearing that


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2011)

I kind of expected this episode to be shit.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2011)

Which it was? Im sure.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 25, 2011)

Tess and Emil made a sex tape lol


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2011)

A joint would be grand right about now.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow it has never been more obvious that the show doesn't have any plot left.

As for Hamilton



I've also realized that Oli has banged all three of Smallvilles current female cast(Tess, Lois, and Chloe). If he banged that stripper he saved 2 seasons ago, I am even more pleased.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 26, 2011)

^   She has AIDS.  Do not want.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 26, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> ^   She has AIDS.  Do not want.



Here we go, but the writers have forgotten about her lol


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 26, 2011)

From the same article you posted



> Mia appeared in Green Arrow as a supporting character until 2004, when writer Judd Winick revealed that she was HIV-positive, a legacy of her prostitute past.



But the actress is hot, I'll give you that


----------



## Adagio (Feb 28, 2011)

Chloe met Batman and Wonderwoman? 
What is this


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 28, 2011)

fuck I forwarded through the ep so much, when does she say she met batman and wonderwoman


----------



## Adagio (Feb 28, 2011)

When she's bidding goodbye to Clark, she mentions that when she disappeared, she travelled around the world and she met other people like him, specifically a "millionaire with high tech toys" and a "woman that would put a loop on him" or something like that.

If this weren't the last season imagine if they tried recreating the "World's Finest Team" on the show


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 28, 2011)

ah thanks

well hopefully they never appear on smallville, they don't deserve it


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 1, 2011)

That punch that the Lex clone gave Clark looked so low budget in the preview that it made me want to skip this upcoming episode. He didnt even use super speed. Clark should have Flash reflexes by now. 

Smallville Supes is like Pikachu. He goes back to Lv1 every season.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 1, 2011)

Nah he doesn't, this series you see him going from London to Metropolis within a second.

Also good riddance to Chloe, I know unrealistic shit happens in Smallville but the direction of her growth was extremely contrived. 

I've said this before but Lionel and Lex carried the show, they essentially allowed a plot to run whilst Clark was dealing with foolishness.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 1, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> That punch that the Lex clone gave Clark looked so low budget in the preview that it made me want to skip this upcoming episode. He didnt even use super speed. Clark should have Flash reflexes by now.
> 
> Smallville Supes is like Pikachu. He goes back to Lv1 every season.



Clark is just stupid in fights sometimes.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2011)

Did she say millionaire? Fuu Bats is richer than Queen, fuck outta here


----------



## Adagio (Mar 2, 2011)

Could've said billionaire, I'm not sure. Most of the times when I watch Smallville my brain goes kinda hazy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

And that's all we'll ever get out of them is maybe a couple more rumours. 

I wonder if DC is going to ever make another TV series.  Smallville was pretty nice for a while even though it really fell down in quality over the years.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2011)

We are getting WW after all


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

WW is dumb.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2011)

WW is fucking epic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, to be fair, the only exposure I've had to her is that old 80s TV show.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought you read comics?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> WW is dumb.



You just can't handle her epicness


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> Did she say millionaire? Fuu Bats is richer than Queen, fuck outta here



billionaire, I'm pretty sure :ho


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 2, 2011)

I still hate the fact that Oliver has the Omega Symbol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> I thought you read comics?


  I don't read no comic books, bro. I sometimes read up on Juggernaut online, but I don't follow any.


Perverted King said:


> I still hate the fact that Oliver has the Omega Symbol


 Yeah, it was predictable and lame. But it is what it is. More lame drama.


----------



## Fierce (Mar 4, 2011)

Why is Tess a bumbling retard all of a sudden?

edit: inb4 Connor flies before Clark?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 4, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Why is Tess a bumbling retard all of a sudden?



I'm more pissed off about Alexander changing into a new character every episode


----------



## Fierce (Mar 4, 2011)

....April 15th is the next episode? What's with the 5 week break?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 4, 2011)

Fierce said:


> ....April 15th is the next episode? What's with the 5 week break?



Michael Rosenbaum having issues I see

At least I can say Darkseid looks boss


----------



## Adagio (Mar 5, 2011)

I just wish he'd speak, maybe epic hands behind back posture as well and show some character rather than the generic "IM EBIL AND DAWK"  
Mhmm, maybe he'll fuse with Lionel and that will come about somehow. 

The Connor Kent episode wasn't so bad. I was just disappointed with Lionel's insinuation that Tess is a true Luthor, like they haven't played that card often enough.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone know what the heck appeared before Lionel at the end? Dark force?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 5, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Mhmm, maybe he'll fuse with Lionel and that will come about somehow.



Make it happen Smallville writers


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Anyone know what the heck appeared before Lionel at the end? Dark force?



Darkseid. **


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 5, 2011)

So Darkseid will revive Lex? 

Glad that Connor wasn't Clark's equal. Clark shaked off his attacks easily and was clearly much faster. I still think Connor should be a little slower than that though. Loved the Darkseid scene with Lionel and Kent look badass. Is that Jonathan kicking Clark?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 5, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> So Darkseid will revive Lex?
> 
> Glad that Connor wasn't Clark's equal. Clark shaked off his attacks easily and was clearly much faster. I still think Connor should be a little slower than that though. Loved the Darkseid scene with Lionel and Kent look badass. Is that Jonathan kicking Clark?



Conner being half as fast as Clark is just 

Clark should have handled him as easily as Tom Welling deciding to kick that kids ass.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 5, 2011)

^
Well isn't that the same in Young Justice?


----------



## Vault (Mar 6, 2011)

No way, Superboy in YJ is weaksauce.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 6, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Conner being half as fast as Clark is just
> 
> Clark should have handled him as easily as Tom Welling deciding to kick that kids ass.



Actually Clark wasn't really using his full power on him. He easily over powered him and broke the ring in the end and at the beginning when Connor tried to run Clark caught up to him even though Connor got a head start. Clark is clearly superior but Connor is still a little to fast in my opinion.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 6, 2011)

I was expecting them to be equals considering the history with the show and other people having Clark's powers. Its like he really sucks at using them even if he's had them his entire life and instead when the first random dumbass gains them he's already mastered all of them. So in the end, I was pleasantly surprised they even *attempted* in showing a gap in powers.


----------



## Ausorrin (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wonderding.  Is Jimmy ever gonna come back and do you think Chloe will die?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm just shocked that Darkside sorta looks like Darkside.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 7, 2011)

Chloe will probably die. Some batshit insane drama needs to happen so that Olly succumbs to his _never seen before_ inner darkness. 

And Jimmy might make a comeback, but I doubt it. We're far too down the line for him to appear. There is more serious shit that must happen first.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope darkseid doesn't appear for too long before taking someone over, graphics were....


----------



## Adagio (Mar 7, 2011)

I just hope he has a personality. The CGI was cool, but I'd rather have awesome villain personality than just a "GRRRRRRRR" Lord of Darkness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad they made Clark stronger than "Conner". Otherwise I would've been like  or  and probably . I assume he will fly the next episode though.

I guess Lionel will be Darkseid's vessel.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 7, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Chloe will probably die. Some batshit insane drama needs to happen so that Olly succumbs to his _never seen before_ inner darkness.



Oli was responsible for killing Lex, and spent half a season being pissed off at Lionel for his parents deaths. Lionel was lucky he was already dead.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2011)

Also how could Lois say ''The Lionel here wouldn't get blood on his hands'', man had his parents murdered.


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2011)

Had his parents murdered is different to him actually doing it. Reverse Lionel was going to kill Lane with his own hands which wasnt Lionel's style


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, she meant he wouldn't do it himself. He'd have someone else do it as not to dirty his hands with grunt work.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol Lois didn't even know Lionel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't remember if she ever met him or not, but I assume she knows his rep from Clark.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2011)

I think for the first time in his life Lionel felt fear when he saw Darkseid show up in front of him. That entry was awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

Not fear, but anticipation of his new powerset.


----------



## Perseverance (Mar 9, 2011)

Can Clark fly yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

Clark can never fly.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2011)

CMX lets not lie now, dude was shitting bricks.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone miss how the show could blend songs in their scenes? Season 1-4 did this epicly.


----------



## Fierce (Mar 11, 2011)

I forgot this was on hiatus for several weeks. :/


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 11, 2011)

Fierce said:


> I forgot this was on hiatus for several weeks. :/



We will discuss other things


----------



## Adagio (Mar 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Does anyone miss how the show could blend songs in their scenes? Season 1-4 did this epicly.



Didn't they mostly do that with typical love songs whenever Lana would walk up to Clark's room?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 12, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Didn't they mostly do that with typical love songs whenever Lana would walk up to Clark's room?



They had cool scenes when Clark would use his powers or cause mischeif. Sometimes at the end of the eps where there would be emotional moments where Clark would learn more about himself.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes indeed, they mostly coincided with him having a talk with Lana though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Good thing Lana doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 14, 2011)

Good RIDDANCE!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

She wasn't that ugly though, right? Kinda mousey.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 15, 2011)

Hot Redhead = always better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

They can't all be Hotlexis.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 15, 2011)

Lana was overated.

I still say Clark should have been banging Chloe. She was on his doorstep more times than Lana ever was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd rather have Lana than Chloe, but that's my personal taste.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 15, 2011)

Chloe is like the poorman's version of Lana. Thats why Ollie had her and Lex had Lana.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Lex knows what's up. He gets with all them fine bitches.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 15, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Chloe is like the poorman's version of Lana. Thats why Ollie had her and Lex had Lana.



Oli has smashed Lois, Tess, and Chloe. Thats the entire current female cast. He also has had more on screen feats Trust me I know, I've been counting

Lana is the least fit girl that has ever been on the show. Unless there has been a fat chick. Has there been a fat chick on the show?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't remember any fatties, but it's possible.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 31, 2011)

Booster Gold and Blue Bettle


*Spoiler*: __ 











All I have to say is WOW!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh that should be mildly interesting but completely irrelevant to the story.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 1, 2011)

They really went for the Halloween costume look huh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

Eh, they don't look _that_ bad. I just don't see a point in introducing these characters at the end of a series that barely has any episodes left and still hasn't really come any closer to plot resolution. 

Maybe it's just fanservice.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eh, they don't look _that_ bad. I just don't see a point in introducing these characters at the end of a series that barely has any episodes left and still hasn't really come any closer to plot resolution.
> 
> Maybe it's just fanservice.



Eh, the BB costume is alright, its just the Gold one that looks kinda iffy. And yeah I definitely agree that its fanservice, but you never know, it might tie-in somehow with the storyline, kind of like what they did when they introduced the Legion, they might even do it the exact same way. 

I'm saying this when remembering Infinite Crisis.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

But this is Smallville, not anything good.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 5, 2011)

More Booster photos here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Is that Clark in a phone booth in full Clark Kent gear?


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow... so Clark won't become Superman >>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

Sure he will. We just won't be able to see him.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 6, 2011)

Booster Gold = waste of time


----------



## tsunadefan (Apr 6, 2011)

still loving smallville!! whoo!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm always afraid to watch Smallville. I just expect it to one-up itself in horribleness.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm always afraid to watch Smallville. I just expect it to one-up itself in horribleness.



agreed

This has been the worst season. There are only like 4-5 good episodes. Everything else is filler or shenanigans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

I thought the season was okay for a little while but it keeps derailing itself and taking a dump on everything it accomplished in the previous episode in terms of quality.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 8, 2011)

^
I agree... there were some good then some okays... and some not okays....

the good.. the bad...and the ugly!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

For some reason this season they have 2 filler episodes for every story one. And it's the very last season. It makes no sense and it's very frustrating.


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 8, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> More Booster photos here



OMG they didn't forget about Clarks little speech on how he's the disguise, now I actually wanna watch this ep.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 8, 2011)

^
Why would they forget? O_O


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

They seem to forget about things the very next episode quite frequently.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 8, 2011)

^
Those are usually called Fillers o_O


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

No, like how Kara was teaching Clark to fly one episode and then they forgot all about it the next time and forever after--this happens every time Clark starts to learn to fly or something, too.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, like how Kara was teaching Clark to fly one episode and then they forgot all about it the next time and forever after--this happens every time Clark starts to learn to fly or something, too.



I wish Jimmy didn't die. I was anticipating his affair by smashing Kara.


----------



## Glued (Apr 8, 2011)

This thing is still alive?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 8, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> This thing is still alive?



It will die in May. 




Hopefully without a fight


----------



## Adagio (Apr 9, 2011)

In the last picture you can tell Tom Welling looks well in to his 30s. Keeps reminding me of how wrong this idea turned out to be :\


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

This show will live on in our hearts forever.


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> ^
> Why would they forget? O_O



 Because Clark wore glasses for the first time 2 seasons ago


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Exactly. I thought he was going to do that from then on out, but he never did until now.


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2011)

After that episode, the writers completely forgot about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

I wonder what else they'll forget about 

What ever did happen to Kara Kent and her exposing her secret to the world anyhow?


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2011)

And were is Lana you would think they would bump into one another, the world is too small for people like Clark and Lana


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Lana is fighting crime in China.


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2011)

The chinese government? :ho Fighting the censorship.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Fighting the censorship with ass and titties.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 11, 2011)

She should form the People's Justice League of China.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

She should get nekkid and do me.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 12, 2011)

Get in line !


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

The line is too long, I'm using my Juggernautros powers to cut.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll use my Flash powers to speed pass you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

My aura actually slows down movement around me. I can slow you down to a crawl.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll run the other way, and still beat you before you get to her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

That's cheating.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 12, 2011)

You can both have her. I'll take Allison Mack and Erica Durance...


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 12, 2011)

That's called using my brains!

Erica > Kirsten?

Maybe in body wise... but face?

And Allison? Are you out of your mind?


----------



## Fierce (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll take Cassidy Freeman


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Allison looks like a closet Freak. And I likes me mah freaks. And Erica>>>>>> Kristen to me at least. As someone already showed:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

Erica has fake boobs.


Do not want.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 12, 2011)

^
We agree!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL you can all fight over Lana.

Im happy with Laura Vandervoort


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't need any of 'em. I'm happy with Hotlexis.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2011)

CMX, Hotlexis is mine


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 14, 2011)

Kara is a good one... hmm Lana or Kara...

wait what? Hotlexis? is that Lois's sister?
You guys can have her...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

Vault said:


> CMX, Hotlexis is mine


 Fuck outta here! 

She's mine. You and me, duel, 4pm, at the flagpole.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2011)

Lets do this  Atleast after tonight is done i will have one rival to worry about


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

You mean you only have one rival down in Hell where you're going?


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2011)

Say hi to the other guys in hell who i already taken care of because they wouldn't back off Hotlexis


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

Bold words, but I don't scare that easily. 

I can outdraw my own shadow, like Lucky Luke!


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2011)

Too bad by the time you even fire up a neuron to think you would be already dead, Kenshiro style.


----------



## tsunadefan (Apr 14, 2011)

i want lois . and i would like a friend like chloe .


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2011)

Tsunadefan


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

Also like Kenshiro I'm in Musou Tensei, you can't touch me. 

RATATATATATATATATA


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2011)

Too bad like the Hulk i can touch pure energy  gg


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

Then I'll activate Juggernaut aura.


----------



## tsunadefan (Apr 14, 2011)

Vault said:


> Tsunadefan



hey vault! been a while!


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice counter  


Too bad im stronger than Cyttorak


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

Juggernaultros activate!


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll use the power of the phoenix to melt the ground you guys are smashing on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

Juggernaultros needs no stinkin' ground.  He can FLY.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 15, 2011)

This episode was perfect.

Jonathon, ultra Clark, and good plot all in one ep. Clark's speech didn't even sound corny, it was believable.

Fuck this shit. That was the finale. Good bye everyone


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 15, 2011)

The real Lex wasn't there, so it ain't no finale to me.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 15, 2011)

Lex is Dex I mean Dexter.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 15, 2011)

I missed the episode sadly.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! Tess and that dress! o_0


----------



## Fierce (Apr 15, 2011)

Told you guys that I'd take Cassidy Freeman


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2011)

okay episode looks like the other clark will turn good


----------



## Adagio (Apr 16, 2011)

Mhmmm Tess...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 16, 2011)

tess omg


----------



## tsunadefan (Apr 16, 2011)

i liked tess's hairdo! and the dress made her look absolutely fabulous! XD!


----------



## Vault (Apr 16, 2011)

Tess is the hottest on the show


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 16, 2011)

Tess is the only one that can act... add that with her looks...
Ima invite her over to my house... I mean my new how.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 16, 2011)

tess is so fucking hot


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 16, 2011)

How come I haven't seen her before!
Where has she been hiding!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 17, 2011)

^more like where have they been hiding :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Tess in her dress was the best thing in the episode, easily.

Seeing Jonathan Kent again was pretty nice, too, but Tess has better tits. 

Anyway, I'm glad to see that with, like, 5 episodes left they're finally pushing the Darkseid storyline al--oh, wait.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't seen the episode yet... will see it soon..

So wait, Darkseid is in that parallell universe as well?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

No, but Jonathan Kent is.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 19, 2011)

Well at least the last few episodes will be literally packed with a season's worth of plot progression. 

Hopefully.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Possibly, but that's a terribly way to run a tv series.

Fluff, fluff, fluff, fluff.... NOW EAT AN HOUR OF PURE STORY AND HOPE YOU GET ALL THE ANSWERS YOU WANTED (you won't).


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2011)

Booster looks like an interesting episode.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 19, 2011)

No it doesn't. It looks corny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Booster Gold! 


It might be an okay filler episode, but this late in the game filler episodes are .


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 19, 2011)

Booster Gold is Corny!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Corniness!


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Corniness!



Blue Beetle is set to make an appearance as well.

At least they finally found a use for the Big Bad Beetleborgs costume that someone dug up in the bottom of a closet in the make-up & wardrobe department of a shamelessnameless production company(see: FOX).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

I actually wouldn't doubt it was a redesign of one of those actual Beetleborg suits. 

Speaking of Blue Beetle, wasn't there supposed to be some new series with him in it or something? Called Beetle Borgs: Return of Nanobot?


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 20, 2011)

Beetleborg... I use to watch that show!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

I saw about 3 minutes of a couple episodes when I was babysitting my nephews.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 20, 2011)

It was corny and lame... but nothing else to do while I was at my Aunt's place... she had basic TV...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, it didn't look especially entertaining. Certainly not on the level of Power Rangers.


----------



## Fierce (Apr 20, 2011)

I loved Big Bad Beetleborgs when I was a kid. Liked it better than Power Rangers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

It didn't have as good a theme song or anything.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 22, 2011)

So far Booster reminds me of Jim Carey


They also had a Michael Rossenburg Lex Luthor trailer for the finale!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 22, 2011)

Yea... I'm gonna pass on this. So uninteresting


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm thinking about passing as well.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 23, 2011)

What did I just watch? Only good thing about it was the Luthor preview... So 3 episodes until the finale and We still have no Idea what they are gonna do about Darkseid. Clark better not shoulder bash him into space...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2011)

So yeah fuck, I didn`t realize the season will be ending so soon. I`m still only mid-way of season 9, looks like I have a lot of Smallville to watch tomorrow.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 23, 2011)

Not really. You could watch like the first 4-6 eps of season 10 then prolly the season finale and be good. Seriously, we're wasting out time with these filler eps.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 23, 2011)

What a bad filler ep. 

But look at the bright side folks, this bad project will finally reach its conclusion and the constant slander of the Man of Steel will be over 

Here's a little something to commemorate this weird ride known as Smallville:
[YOUTUBE]3kD3OdUvuto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2011)

Clark should have pushed Kat down a flight of stairs, I guess she forgot how he ''tried'' to save her from a bullet, and all of the praises she was singing him that episode. 

I know it is a Sci-fi show and what not but people's acceptance of him being a dweeb and behaving as though that is the Clark they know is unrealistic.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 23, 2011)

BOOSTER GOLD!!! FINALLY!! YESSSS!! GREAT EPISODE!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 23, 2011)

^
The only good thing about this episode.

Blue Bettle was terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I loved this episode. Filler or not, I really liked Booster Gold. Blue Beetls was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tart I hope to never see again, but Booster... he was all right. 

I hate that they are wasting time on this kind of stuff with Darkseid looming and there are only a handful of episodes left in the *entire show ever*, but it was a very fun episode nonetheless.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 25, 2011)

We all know that Clark will just shoulder tackle Darkseid to space people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I doubt he'll actually defeat Darkseid at all. I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't fight him. He might banish him passively or indirectly and he'll just be looming as an ominous future threat in Superman's future.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 25, 2011)

They have to at least show one Omega Beam. That would be a huge waste.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 25, 2011)

He'll be banished just as he is about to fire an Omega Beam at Kal-El


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I had hoped that Doomsday would kill Clark but it didn't happen.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 25, 2011)

No Clark can't die in Smallville Kal'El however dies in Metropolis as The Blurring Superman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Well he should go into a death-like coma at least.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 25, 2011)

Next time on Smallville Returns...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 25, 2011)

Or maybe Darkseid will fire an omega beam at Clark for the final shot before the credits


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Or maybe he'll blow up Darkseid easily and he'll turn into a pile of dead crows.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 25, 2011)

So I assume DarkSeid will possess Lex?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Speaking of Lex, I liked how they just wrote Connor Kent out of the story already. 

Can't have him stealin' Clark's thunder.


----------



## tsunadefan (Apr 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of Lex, I liked how they just wrote Connor Kent out of the story already.
> 
> Can't have him stealin' Clark's thunder.



speaking of lex, michael rosenbaum s coming for the finale! i knew he wouldnt let us down! cant wait to see the finale! and can you all believe that i havent watched seasons 1 and 2 yet! maybe during the summer. hope the finle will be epic!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't even remember season 1 or 2 or 3 or any of them. I have a bad memory.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 26, 2011)

Me neither! freak of the week syndrome of the first few seasons was very forgettable..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

I remember Clark losing his powers every 10th episode, always being infected by one of the various types of Kryptonite, and being saved by Chloe/Lois/Lana every episode.

And all of the knock-outs to mask his identity. Everyone was gettin' knocked out. Daily.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah they should all have some serious brain trauma.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 27, 2011)

When I saw the promo for the finale it made me think if they're going to bring back Lex through Lionel. 

I'd imagine Darkseid possessing Lionel and "taking on the true face of evil"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe Lionel will clone Lex again, or bring him back to life with super powers. Or maybe he'll just show up as Connor Kent.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 27, 2011)

Anybody remember Doomsday? You know the monster Clark buried.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

There is no Doomsday. He did not exist.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 27, 2011)

Who is this Doomsday that you speak of


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

I think he means that big monster thingy that Clark shoulder-rammed into a hole. I can see the confusion between that atrocity and Doomsday, they kinda look alike.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 27, 2011)

so much tension built up just for a 2 minute fight 

it took me awhile to realize the fight was over.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, it was one of the biggest disappointments in the show's history.

If it wasn't for the 10,000 other giant disappointments I'd say it was the biggest.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 27, 2011)

lol kindof make you feel better that the show is ending in a few weeks.

I hope the finale is good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

What if they ended it on a cliffhanger? 

Or, what if they ended it on a cliffhanger and then announced another season?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What if they ended it on a cliffhanger?
> 
> Or, what if they ended it on a cliffhanger and then announced another season?



it's a trap.


superman story is concluded

but _ superboy's_ story is just beginning .:ho

the spinoff will span for 10 more seasons


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

Will the new series be called "Metropolis"?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Will the new series be called "Metropolis"?



oh yeah, the show will be about teenage superheroes pretending they have so much problems. the ratings will go through the roof.:amazed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

Emo Batman
Angst-riddled Teenage Flash
PMS'ing Wonder Woman
Closet Gay Green Lantern
Badass Martian Manhunter (not sure he can be anything *but* badass)
Lonely Lex Luthor

It can't not be a winner.


----------



## tsunadefan (Apr 27, 2011)

stilling bashing smallville i see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

Always.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 27, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> so much tension built up just for a 2 minute fight
> 
> it took me awhile to realize the fight was over.



lmao I was like 'ah now that he is buried he will dig out and have an epic battle with superman in metropolis!' :ho

but then smallville was like ...'no '


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

It's pretty silly to think a little rubble is going to stop something like Doomsday.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 27, 2011)

And trailer.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1S_GF9JwMM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 27, 2011)

any details on the actual plot?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 27, 2011)

> The story of Clark Kent culminates in this epic two-hour series finale as Clark takes the last step to becoming the Man of Steel. With surprise guest appearances, nods to the first few seasons of the series and Michael Rosenbaum’s return as Lex Luthor, this final episode wraps up a decade-long story following one’s man’s journey to becoming the world’s greatest superhero.



That's all there is right now but the trailer gives out a lot.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 27, 2011)

Screw the other episodes, I need to see this finale now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, snap! Shit just got real. Too bad it's the last episode ever.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2011)

When is this finale?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2011)

Vault said:


> When is this finale?



The Friday 2 weeks from now.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 27, 2011)

May 13th and is 2 Hours


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh shit! 2 episodes left then :S Yet this season was plagued with filler? Cant say im surprised, its smallville.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 27, 2011)

I just want to know where the hell is Martian Manhunter. After looking badass in Absolute Justice, he hasn't done much. 

I wonder how Clark will take Lex Luthor and Darkseid in under two hours.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2011)

They will all get a speech. 

I will always be the ray of hope when evil like you shows up hurr derp derp


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of Lex, I liked how they just wrote Connor Kent out of the story already.
> 
> Can't have him stealin' Clark's thunder.



I can't believe how Conner(Lex clone) amounted to fucking nothing. Every season had a plot token that remained mysterious and important throughout the season.

season 1&2) the spaceship 3) the deal between jonathon and jor el 4) the 3 stones 5) the fortress and Braniac 6) the phantoms 7) Kara 8) Doomsday 9) Major Zod

Some were dissapointments, and some were epic. This season won't hold a candle to some of the best of Smallville.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

Vault said:


> Oh shit! 2 episodes left then :S Yet this season was plagued with filler? Cant say im surprised, its smallville.


 For real. I was pissed at all the filler before, but now that you know it's really ending so soon it's even more -worthy.


Perverted King said:


> I just want to know where the hell is Martian Manhunter. After looking badass in Absolute Justice, he hasn't done much.
> 
> I wonder how Clark will take Lex Luthor and Darkseid in under two hours.


 He doesn't exist anymore. Like Impulse. He just got written out of existence.


Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I can't believe how Conner(Lex clone) amounted to fucking nothing. Every season had a plot token that remained mysterious and important throughout the season.
> 
> season 1&2) the spaceship 3) the deal between jonathon and jor el 4) the 3 stones 5) the fortress and Braniac 6) the phantoms 7) Kara 8) Doomsday 9) Major Zod
> 
> Some were dissapointments, and some were epic. This season won't hold a candle to some of the best of Smallville.


 I expected him to get written off. Someone with Clark's powers? Let's see:

Lana - written off
Kara - written off
Connor - written off
Impulse (speedwise, anyway) - written off
MMH - he kinda exists more than the others, but he is very elusive


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 27, 2011)

a shame, impulse was the coolest thing ever to happen in smallville. i wish he joined the main cast instead of green arrow.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 27, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> a shame, impulse was the coolest thing ever to happen in smallville. i wish he joined the main cast instead of green arrow.



Run was such an awesome episode. To bad Oli turned him into one of his girl scouts


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2011)

Show went down when Ollie was introduced, how are they going to have the side kick smash the main heroes squeeze?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> a shame, impulse was the coolest thing ever to happen in smallville. i wish he joined the main cast instead of green arrow.


 Then we'd be faced with constant PIS. I think it's best he was written out.

I mean, think about it: someone *faster* than Clark with just as much power (Infinite Mass) that has no weaknesses and can solo the entire show? It wouldn't go well. Just like in the comics.


----------



## Adagio (May 1, 2011)

What did you guys think of the latest episode? The Gladiator-like sequences were a bit too much, but Zod looked pretty boss


----------



## Glued (May 1, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Show went down when Ollie was introduced, how are they going to have the side kick smash the main heroes squeeze?



Not just sidekicks.

In Superman/Batman TAS world's finest. Batman went out on a date with Lois Lane. 

Writers often take shots to embarass Superman.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 1, 2011)

Adagio said:


> What did you guys think of the latest episode? The Gladiator-like sequences were a bit too much, but Zod looked pretty boss



Clark and Oli trolled Zod so hard I mean the first 2 times were bad enough, but they pulled the same shit as the first time.

Kneel before... wait give that backl!!! AW FFFUUUUU

He probably cried like a little girl when they left. Good old Clark, always trolling


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

It was okay. Seeing Zod again was nice, but it all felt like it had been done before about 100,000 times.

I'm kinda tired of the whole, "oh time moves differently here" thing, too. It happens in everything every time anyone does anything.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was okay. Seeing Zod again was nice, but it all felt like it had been done before about 100,000 times.
> 
> I'm kinda tired of the whole, "oh time moves differently here" thing, too. It happens in everything every time anyone does anything.



The truly ironic part?

_Clark:  I studied everything my father told me about the Phantom Zone_

You'd have thought he'd have known that little bit of time travel would have happened when he destroyed the crystal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

You might think, but I guess his father didn't know either. Which wouldn't make a lot of sense given he created the whole thing. 

Smallville.


----------



## Vault (May 3, 2011)

Guys try not to be too harsh on this show. When ever you are so infuriated remember one thing, this s smallville


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was okay. Seeing Zod again was nice, but it all felt like it had been done before about 100,000 times.
> 
> I'm kinda tired of the whole, "oh time moves differently here" thing, too. It happens in everything every time anyone does anything.


In this situation it didn't bother me as time actually moves differently in the phantom zone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

But time always moves differently. That's my point. It isn't just Smallville, it's the concept altogether.

It's the most tired thing since heroes having their loved ones put into danger.


----------



## Perverted King (May 3, 2011)

Zod fused with his phantom self. To be honest he would have been a better final villian.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

I thought it was just the original Zod at first. I was lead to believe that the second Zod was sealed not in the Phantom Zone, but some Kryptonian Utopia. Isn't that what they said?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought it was just the original Zod at first. I was lead to believe that the second Zod was sealed not in the Phantom Zone, but some Kryptonian Utopia. Isn't that what they said?



The kryptonians sent him to the phantom zone.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 3, 2011)

Apparently the kandorians sent him to the phantom zone. Have no idea how tho....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The kryptonians sent him to the phantom zone.


 


Blitzomaru said:


> Apparently the kandorians sent him to the phantom zone. Have no idea how tho....


 Oh. Convenient.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Vault (May 4, 2011)

They missed out run and the episode when braniac 5 sends Clark to see his own future not to mention a few. Still a good list.


Why didnt you post the worst list?


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 4, 2011)

Cause total there are like 5 seasons of worst episodes. and that's being generous...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 5, 2011)

Favorite episodes:

Red (Clark tries red k)
Rosetta (Christopher Reeves)
Exodus (season 2 finale)
Exile (season 3 premiere)
Phoenix (Clark vs Morgen edge)
Shattered (Excellent episode from Rosenbaum for his Lex performance)
Asylum (^^^)
Whisper (Clark gets super hearing)
Obsession (Episode with Alecia the teleporter)
Legacy (Lionel being Lionel)
Covenant (season 3 finale)
Crusade (season 4 premiere)
Run (Bart)
Unsafe (another episode with Alecia)
Pariah (pretty sad)
Sacred (Lana turns into a witch and Clark looks for stones)
Commencement (Season 4 finale, blew my mind)
Splinter (Paranoid Clark, tom welling really is a good actor)
Reckoning (Johnathon dying was some sad shit resulting in the rest of the season just being depressing)
Zod(Zod being a ham)
Labyrinth (a phantom making Clark dream about reality not making him an alien, but really one scene where Lex is in a wheel chair and screams at Clark for "trying" to save him was fucking hilarious, especially when later Clark tells lex its good to see him on his feet)
Combat (Clark vs titan)
Phantom (season 6 finale)
Bizarro (season 7 premiere)
Persona (I liked bizarro's character, also proved how stupid lana really is)
Descent (Lionel's death)
Quest (Lex being a genius)
Arctic (season 7 finale)
Prey (first episode of season 8 that was good, lots of thrilling action and suspense)
Abyss (Chloe goes crazy)
Bride (Doomsday kicks everyone's ass)
Legion (those guys from the future show up)
Infamous (Clark exposes himself then undoes reality)
Eternal (good Davis episode)
Absolute Justice (Superhero episode)
Upgrade (John Corbin kicks the crap out of Clark and zod)
Homecoming (future braniac)
Luthor (great what if episode)
Kent (continuation^^)


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 5, 2011)

That's a long list.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 5, 2011)

*'Our Gang,' 'Superman' actor Jackie Cooper dies. A love letter to the late Rascal.*
by Kate Ward

Most audiences might know Jackie Cooper as Perry White in four Superman movies. Or for his role in 1931′s The Champ. Or for his appearance in Skippy, which made him the first child actor to ever be nominated for an Academy Award for Best Actor. But, to me, the actor — who passed away Tuesday at the age of 88 after a brief illness — will always be known as Our Gang‘s Jackie.

Perhaps it was because I was an old soul, or both my parents enjoyed catching re-runs of the series when they were youths, but I grew up on Our Gang, otherwise known as The Little Rascals. Unlike in my childhood world, where most films and TV shows featured kids achieving great victories that involved fame and fortune, Our Gang was one of the few series in history who showed kids being, well, kids. Each short followed a mischievous gang pursuing some sort of troublesome plan — and while many are familiar with Spanky and Alfalfa’s shenanigans, I’ll always insist that Jackie Cooper’s gang was by far the best gang. It boasted the wise-beyond-his-years Stymie, the flighty-but-cute-as-a-button Dorothy, the is-it-possible-to-be-that-cuddly Wheezer, and the funny-as-Chris-Farley Chubby, but Jackie, as the series’ everyboy from 1929-1931 (he was Spanky before Spanky), stood out leagues further than the rest. He was relatable, adorable, and could convey emotion unlike any other rascal. Just look at his pout! It was no wonder he got cast in the role — how could anyone say no to Jackie’s face?

It wasn’t long until the five-year-old me developed a crush on little Jackie Cooper. Why couldn’t I be as pretty as Miss Crabtree? Be able to play alongside him like Mary Ann? Why couldn’t I have been born 60 years earlier? I would sit in front of my television on weekends and pop in my Our Gang VHS and watch Love Business three times in a row (these were shorts, after all) just to see Jackie lead his rascally troops. He was more than just a pair of chubby cheeks; he was, in my eyes, a mini-movie star, even before he actually did become one.

And strangely enough, even after aging more than a dozen years, I found I still enjoyed the Jackie years of Our Gang. Though certainly outdated — if you check out shorts like Pups Is Pups, you’ll see plenty of racial undertones typical of the early 20th century, even though the series was respected in its time for being one of the most diverse Hollywood projects — the series’ gleeful nature, in spite of the Depression’s trying times, was contagious. Even as a 20-something, I longed to play alongside Jackie, Chubby, and Stymie. And it was easy to tell that Cooper was headed for stardom — his delivery and facial expressions, especially during a memorable Love Business scene in which he flirts with the much-older Miss Crabtree, were so much more mature than what we saw from any child star of his time, let alone his fellow Rascals. He simply had what many covet: it. His presence took over the small screen, overpowering Our Gang‘s shoddy, shakey, black-and-white footage. So it was no surprise to learn as a child that he had been nominated for an Academy Award. That he had starred with frequent on-screen partner Wallace Beery in a film that still has chops today, The Champ. And that as an adult, he managed to bag a franchise, Superman, before they were as in vogue as they are today.

Cooper kept his finger on the pulse of Hollywood long after his success as a child actor — not only did he land the Superman role, but he also developed a respectable career behind the camera, directing episodes of M*A*S*H and The White Shadow. (He even picked up an Emmy for his directing credits.) After he retired in the late 1980s, he continued to work, helming episodes of Superboy. But even 80 years after first lighting up the screen in Our Gang, Cooper’s legacy lives on. And it should continue to do so — if you haven’t already, head to Amazon or your nearest video store to pick up a DVD of Teacher’s Pet for your children. As a former child myself, I promise yours will thank you, and become an instant fan of young Jackie Cooper. You may be gone, Jackie, but you’ll always be part of my gang.

Souce: Covers of Friday can be entertaining


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Not that guy! 


Is this the last episode, or is that next week?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 5, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> That's a long list.



The show has over 200 episodes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

I can't even remember 10 episodes. 

I liked Booster Gold. That's all I remember and that was only 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2011)

Not even from season 1 and 2? It's easy to remember quality seasons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

I can't remember things that far back. 


If I had a clip or a synopsis I could probably remember. But just trying to associate things from that long ago isn't easy for me. I have a poor concept of time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2011)

yeah i can't remember specific episodes


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 5, 2011)

Seasons and episode summaries


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 5, 2011)

Like i said before season 1-3 had the whole 'freak of the week' thing and it was for the most part forgettable. Im sure there were dome great eps in there but they've all burred together.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 5, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Like i said before season 1-3 had the whole 'freak of the week' thing and it was for the most part forgettable. Im sure there were dome great eps in there but they've all burred together.



That formula worked for the most part. It helped establish characters, but season 3 was pure plot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

I liked Booster Gold.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't remember things that far back.
> 
> 
> If I had a clip or a synopsis I could probably remember. But just trying to associate things from that long ago isn't easy for me. I have a poor concept of time.



Remember when Lana was taking a swim in the school pool in her undies? I remember because Lana was taking a swim in the school pool in her undies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

I actually don't.  I wish I did, she gives me boners.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2011)

That scene was a guaranteed boner moment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

During the first couple seasons my mom would watch the show with me and the rest of the family. I think if it happened then I would feel way too awkward. My memory of it was probably suppressed.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2011)

Here, let me help you out

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE72FKrs42I[/YOUTUBE]

It even mentions Supernatural. Like, the scene was just trying to give a fangasm that couldn't subside.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Now that's what I call fanservice.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2011)

Clark should have used superspeed and ravished that before Lana noticed.

Or just use normal speed since she was willing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

If I were Superman/Flash I would be abusing my speed in such a manner every single chance I got.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2011)

I'm sure Bart already does. Why you think we don't see him on the show anymore


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 5, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Remember when Lana was taking a swim in the school pool in her undies? I remember because Lana was taking a swim in the school pool in her undies



Nothing beats Lois stripping in season 5.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 5, 2011)

How's this place doing? all-in-all, I'd say Season 10 has been my fave season out of all of them.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2011)

I finally caught up to the latest episode, I was only mid-way through season 9 and decided to spend last weekend just watching Smallville episodes online till I caught up. 

So far I'm liking season 10 and I'm looking forward to the last few episodes.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 5, 2011)

BladeofTheChad said:


> How's this place doing? all-in-all, I'd say Season 10 has been my fave season out of all of them.



Can you please explain? There are only 3 episodes that stood out to me. The rest feels pointless and just an overall desperate way to drag out the show to its supposed epic finale.

They could have just kept 9 seasons and made some kind of 5 episode ender to the series instead in my opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I'm sure Bart already does. Why you think we don't see him on the show anymore


Excellent theory. He CBA to save the world when there are 3 billion potential women to bang. 


The final season has been the best in a while, but given the quality of some of the previous seasons that doesn't speak too much to its quality. It is too full of filler to call it great though. Final season shouldn't have that much filler.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Nothing beats Lois stripping in season 5.



Clark and Alicia's close encounter > all


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2011)

Although I have to say that this has to be the best kiss of all Smallville

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkWeFLX5Av4[/YOUTUBE]

Despite my disdain for Lana (to the extreme) she was in some of the best "steamy mcdreamy" scenes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

That screen shot on youtube is hilarious. It looks like Lana got KTFO like Rashad doin' the stanky leg.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 5, 2011)

Dont know how, but they better pull out the BIG budget for the season finale. I'm expecting CGI stuff that puts the matrix to shame


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Series finale.


They'll probably have the generic stuff. Shoulder-ram finisher at the tail-end of 1 hour and 45 minutes of drama.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2011)

clark flies

the end


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 5, 2011)

My list for series finale

- Clark in the suit for at least 10 min fucking Darkseid shit up. Also flying.
- Lex being BOSS, in a white suit and pimpim Glove being the one who manipulates Darkseid . 
- No Justice League help. Just Clark. Oliver just UPS Orions Bow
- Lois & Clark marriage in opening scenes of finale I guess. Also we will see Erica Durance fully nekkid in the honeymoon scene
- Tess dieing. Preferebly by Lex. Also some clevage shots before her death
- Lionell can stay
- Guest appereacne by Christopher Reeves (ya know Doctor Swann). This was of course filmed before he died, but saved for the finale

- After the credits a cameo appereance by Bruce Wayne who offers money to help rebuilt Metropolis after the huge destruction. Also a banner will appear from the network CW saying that a new show is coming. Gotham: Year One


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 5, 2011)

My List of wants

1.Every Character in Smallville dies in the finale
2.Clark wakes up after being in a coma for 3 years after prolonged exposure to kryptonite and everything we have seen for the last 7 years is a dream.


----------



## tsunadefan (May 5, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> My List of wants
> 
> 1.Every Character in Smallville dies in the finale
> 2.Clark wakes up after being in a coma for 3 years after prolonged exposure to kryptonite and everything we have seen for the last 7 years is a dream.



lolololololol!!! very funny!! never happening!!


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 5, 2011)

What is this, Roseanne?


----------



## Keollyn (May 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That screen shot on youtube is hilarious. It looks like Lana got KTFO like Rashad doin' the stanky leg.



Worse than when Lana was doped up on K?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, it's worse. 


The finale is just going to be a big Superman cock tease. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 6, 2011)

Ep ison now. wasa teaser commercial  of superman music with Tom welling standing and his shadow had a flowing cape....

If I dont see a superman for more than 2 mintues next ep Im gonna be pissed.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 6, 2011)

Wow Lois is a fucking retard, lol


----------



## Fierce (May 6, 2011)

Lois was exceptionally dumb this episode. 2 hour series finale next week...my expectations are...about as low as they can get.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 6, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Lois was exceptionally dumb this episode. 2 hour series finale next week...my expectations are...about as low as they can get.



Gold Kryptonite strips Clark of his powers permanently, thus he never becomes Superman, thus making Smallville entirely pointless.

Wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 6, 2011)

LOL Episode was terrible

- Lois was retarded as mentioned before
- Jor el trolling as usual
- Clark revealed his identity to toyman like a dumbass. No wonder Lois isn't marrying him
- Metallo is a bad guy now? Smallville threw his character development out the window for no fucking reason Or because they wanted to add more random villains to that table
- They put Kara on a bus

The end of the episode had me going 

But then I remembered its Smallville and was like


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2011)

they made Solomon Grundy skinny that sucks


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 6, 2011)

They made him smart enough to sit down at a table and hammer out a conspiratorial plan...
I wanted a frontal shot of Black, uh, I mean African American Manta....
That supertoss  should have killed Stargirl....
How the HFIL is he gonna get the suit if he just hsut down the fortress? Run back to Jor-El after he already said he was done?
Lois said she doesn't want to marry him but they are getting married next ep? WTF?
Metallo left as a freakin good guy. Unless he's only there cause they are gonna make him human that makes no sense, and he knows who the blur is so he wouldn't join them willingly in killing him, since he knows Lois is with Clark....
Expectations for next week's finale could get any lower now...


----------



## Glued (May 6, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> They made him smart enough to sit down at a table and hammer out a conspiratorial plan...
> I wanted a frontal shot of *Black, uh, I mean African American Manta....*That supertoss  should have killed Stargirl....
> How the HFIL is he gonna get the suit if he just hsut down the fortress? Run back to Jor-El after he already said he was done?
> Lois said she doesn't want to marry him but they are getting married next ep? WTF?
> ...


Meh, just call him Devil Ray.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Clark Kent and Lois Lane marry in the Finale. Lex Luthor is back for the Series finale so yeaaaah they got Mike back


----------



## FeiHong (May 7, 2011)

Mike is on that new show "Breaking In" sit com


----------



## Kalle85 (May 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUN--tg6ONw[/YOUTUBE]
I don't like what Tom Welling is saying about the Suit and the flying.


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2011)

Missed the episode


----------



## Gunners (May 7, 2011)

> - Lois was retarded as mentioned before
> - Jor el trolling as usual
> - Clark revealed his identity to toyman like a dumbass. No wonder Lois isn't marrying him
> - Metallo is a bad guy now? Smallville threw his character development out the window for no fucking reason Or because they wanted to add more random villains to that table
> - They put Kara on a bus


Saying that he revealed his identity to Toyman is incorrect, it would be more appropriate to say he appeared in front of Toyman as he already knew Clark was the blur. You're forgetting that he worked with Lex and you are forgetting that a robot version of Toyman got a good look at Clark, the image was likely transmitted to him. 

Lois was a block head this episode but it isn't surprising. She has always been rash, the fact that she became invincible would make that worse.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 7, 2011)

Wow, just looking at the blatant Nepotism on Smallville lol. Watching the boaster Gold epsiode and i'm like wait.."Ethan from passion"....who happens to be a colleague of the actor who plays oliver, whose wife, was was also on Passion  who appeared in that Episode about Tess's orphan pass


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2011)

What did they show in the previews for the finale?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2011)

^the same thing they showed last week.

i think the first hour will be a flashback episode of clarks growth.





Kalle85 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUN--tg6ONw[/YOUTUBE]
> I don't like what Tom Welling is saying about the Suit and the flying.



sounds like we don't get to see clark in the suit


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2011)

Clark and Lois are getting married in the first episode of the finale. 

I'm also disappointed that Oliver went all evil. So boring and predictable.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 8, 2011)

I fucking loved Jor-El. The dude is TROLLING in the most purest form. Every year/season when he pulled something out of his ass "this is also part of your training Kal-El ", and now he puts it all on Clark. Saying he could have been ready whenever he thought he was


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2011)

Oliver digs out Gold Kryptonite. Somehow I'm not surprised. Not to mention the chance of Lex pulling out Green Kryptonite himself.


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2011)

Clark should build a suit containing led underneath.


----------



## Glued (May 8, 2011)

Smallville, a ten-year origin story.

But it least the beast will die next week.

Ding dong the witch is dead.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2011)

I just hope the finale will be worth it. I still don't know why they didn't just call it Superman. Superman would have been such a better title for the last two episodes.


----------



## Kalle85 (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db7ER4SyA8I[/YOUTUBE]
That trailer looks pretty good. I don't hope it's like "OMG, there's a dark cloud over Metropolis. It's Darkseid! Wait, I'll just -insert something random here- and it should dissapear. Yay, it's defeated!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

I find it difficult to get hyped about the finale. We all know how it is gonna go down. Clark might fly, but maybe he won't. Maybe they'll just hint at him needing to learn to fly again. Clark won't be in his suit, no chance.

Last episode was pretty predictable, too. "Oh I ain't gonna marry you after all, lol." Yeah, didn't see that one coming, right? 

Oh, Smallville, it's gonna be bittersweet seeing you finally go.


Bets on how many times he'll lose his powers in the finale?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2011)

will lana make an appearance?


----------



## Eunectes (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bets on how many times he'll lose his powers in the finale?


1 maybe 2 times.
I would be surprised if it didn,t happen at some point during the final.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> 1 maybe 2 times.
> I would be surprised if it didn,t happen at some point during the final.



Yeah, for real. It happens almost every episode. With a 2-hour episode they cannot resist the urge to strip him of his powers (maybe give them to someone else for fun) for at least 1 hour and 25 minutes of that.


----------



## Eunectes (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, for real. It happens almost every episode. With a 2-hour episode they cannot resist the urge to strip him of his powers (maybe give them to someone else for fun) for at least 1 hour and 25 minutes of that.


Has there been a season where Clark didn't lose his powers atleast once????


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

If there was I dare anyone to try and find it.

Season one he lost it to that one guy in a lightning blast ().

Season two I think was when they introduced Blue Kryptonite.

Season three it randomly stripped off him for no reason at all.

Season four-seven might have been anything, I can't remember.

Season 8, I think, was when Zatanna stripped him of powers.

Season 9 was random Blue K in a fight with Zod.

This time it was his old dad (which has happened more than once, too).


----------



## Eunectes (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If there was I dare anyone to try and find it.
> 
> *Season one he lost it to that one guy in a lightning blast ().*
> 
> ...


He lost it twice to him.
Didn't he also lose his powers in the Phantom Zone when Lana turned into a witch?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

It's hard to keep track. He loses his powers more than a woman loses her car keys.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's hard to keep track. He loses his powers more than a woman loses her car keys.





LOL season 10 takes the cake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Damn, they've really hated his powers this season.


----------



## Adagio (May 10, 2011)

Didn't it take Clark like an entire episode to master his super hearing? And how long did it take Lois, like two minutes?

Man of Steel indeed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2011)

she learned that fast _because_ of him, she didn't even know she that power until he told her and taught her how to use it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2011)

One question, has he flown yet?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2011)

if hopping 100 feet doesn't count as flying

then no.


----------



## Glued (May 10, 2011)

Well he actually was floating above his bed at one point and during a tornado, he saved Lana, the he told his dad that he thinks he can fly, so he may have flown off screen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2011)

he has the ability, but as long as he has doubt in his destiny he won't fly.

atleast thats the  half-ass excuse the show is going by.


----------



## Adagio (May 10, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> she learned that fast _because_ of him, she didn't even know she that power until he told her and taught her how to use it.



So if you never swam before and if someone told you how to do it, would you be able to do it relatively well on your first few tries?

I know its something fairly pointless to complain about, but it just struck me as odd thats all.


----------



## Gunners (May 10, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Didn't it take Clark like an entire episode to master his super hearing? And how long did it take Lois, like two minutes?
> 
> Man of Steel indeed



It didn't take an entire episode it took a single session in the barn and he was 15 at the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> One question, has he flown yet?




No.



Ben Grimm said:


> Well he actually was floating above his bed at one point and during a tornado, he saved Lana, the he told his dad that he thinks he can fly, so he may have flown off screen.


He has floated a couple of times now. Once over his bed and once when he and Lois were dancing. 

But he's a cunt and he will never fly until the last 5 minutes of the show.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No.
> 
> 
> He has floated a couple of times now. Once over his bed and once when he and Lois were dancing.
> ...



would he still be called the blur if he flew?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

The Red/Blue Bolt
The Red/Blue Bird
The Red/Blue Zoom
The Red/Blue ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

One of those.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2011)

I'm trying to catch up with the show before the finale and just finished season 9.

but something weird caught me off guard, how was zod able to use his powers before his confrontation with clark when he had a blue kryptonite dagger under his coat the whole time?

when he took it out of his coat it wasn't sheathed, atleast i don't remember it being so.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Oh it was sheathed in invisible lead.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 11, 2011)

Pocket Dimension


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

I wonder why Clark never encased himself in lead? It seems pretty damn obvious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2011)

a lead suit would've been awesome


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 11, 2011)

He used a lead plate against a gut shooting kryptonite bullets.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> He used a lead plate against a gut shooting kryptonite bullets.



Why not carry a lead shield? Captain America style. 


In the animated show he had a lead suit.


----------



## Shadow (May 12, 2011)

On the Animated Show he was called Superman......not THE BLUR.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Reb/Blue Blur.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2011)

I was walking to college one morning when I suddenly thought about smallville ( I know, I know I should get a life) but one thing suddenly stuck me. His name is the BLUR lool the fucking BLUR ffs.


But then I remembered its smallville again and realised it wasnt such a travesty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

But that's all he is. A blur. Until he steps into the spotlight and shows his face he'll only be a blur.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2011)

Still a terrible shitty name


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Agreed. Fitting for the show though, eh?


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2011)

Only good thing about smallville.

Lex Luthor

[Youtube]vALtCw1yvm8[/Youtube]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

And he'll be back. 

Can't wait for his epic appearance.





Then Michael Rosenbaum will never be heard from again. Ever.


----------



## Fierce (May 12, 2011)

Michael Rosenbaum is such a boss.


----------



## Angelus (May 12, 2011)

I need to remember to watch the final episode of Smallville when it airs. I stopped watching after Season 7, but for some reason I'd really like to know how it ends.

Of course, I predict that the finale will be a horrible disappointment, like the show was in general.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see Lex again, he's been missed. :33


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 12, 2011)

Smallville entered shit-level territory permanently when Luthor vanished (Talking about S8 premerie and onwards)

Ironicaly enough i dropped the show after S8 ended as it as a whole was cringeworthy with the whole Doomsday crap


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Angelus said:


> I need to remember to watch the final episode of Smallville when it airs. I stopped watching after Season 7, but for some reason I'd really like to know how it ends.
> 
> Of course, I predict that the finale will be a horrible dissapointment, like the show was in general.



You won't be disappointed.



I mean if you're expecting disappointment.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And he'll be back.
> 
> Can't wait for his epic appearance.



Apparently his forehead will be Hector Hammond levels of large, because this time he must wear a bald cap due to the other show he is currently on, *Breaking In on FOX*, which requires him to have actual hair on his head. I admire his dedication to his steady job.




> Then Michael Rosenbaum will never be heard from again. Ever.



In related news, Christian Slater's 3rd attempt to have a successful show on *FOX* has been ruined. They have just announced that it was cancelled before it's 8th episode or so. I think it was called *Breaking In*.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 12, 2011)

Speaking of....

Where are people's expectations for the finale on a scale from 1-10?


I'm expecting a 5.  No actual darkseid, a last minute flight, and Clark only becomes Superman (ie wears the suit) after he defeats darkseid and he embarks on his new journey.


----------



## Angelus (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You won't be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if you're expecting disappointment.



Yeah, I can at least count that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Detective said:


> Apparently his forehead will be Hector Hammond levels of large, because this time he must wear a bald cap due to the other show he is currently on, *Breaking In on FOX*, which requires him to have actual hair on his head. I admire his dedication to his steady job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to check his bald cap. Those can sometimes actually not look that bad, but I'm going to be vicious and pay close, close attention.

Of course with modern technology as it is I bet it's easy to conceal. 

Also, I bet the old Baumster is second-guessing his decision to tell Smallville to F-off all those years. 


Irishwonder said:


> Speaking of....
> 
> Where are people's expectations for the finale on a scale from 1-10?
> 
> ...



4

Maybe a 4.5 if they make him fly before the final 20 seconds of the show. 5.4 if he wears his suit before the final 2 seconds.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Only good thing about smallville.
> 
> Lex Luthor
> 
> [Youtube]vALtCw1yvm8[/Youtube]



He broke the fourth wall What episode was that? Was it season 4's Onix when Lex was split with Black K?

My expectations are 6.5/10. They're gonna go apeshit with the superman mythologys for this ep. I wouldn't be surprised if we got a cameo of every DC character in the book, Clark using a phonebooth, etc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

We might get a couple cameos, but c'mon, this is Smallville. 

I bet they don't even use the name Superman until the last second of the show--if ever.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We might get a couple cameos, but c'mon, this is Smallville.
> 
> I bet they don't even use the name Superman until the last second of the show--if ever.



Oh, but you can bet your ass they are gonna hint it a thousand times before Clark finally goes "oh, wait a minute I got the perfect name"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

At least a million times. They'll be dropping heavy-handed hints since minute 1.


----------



## Perverted King (May 12, 2011)

Am I the only one upset at the lack of Martian Manhunter this season?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 12, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Am I the only one upset at the lack of Martian Manhunter this season?



His only purpose was to save Clark's ass in those absolute desperate times that the writers couldn't think of for Clark.

I'm upset about the writers not including Oli's sidekick Speedy. She was so hot.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 12, 2011)

Sucks about Micheal Rosenbaum's show getting cancelled. Guess he has no choice but to fly to Vancouver and reshoot all his scenes with a Bald head....

Not like he has anything better to do now....


----------



## Irishwonder (May 13, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Oh, but you can bet your ass they are gonna hint it a thousand times before Clark finally goes "oh, wait a minute I got the perfect name"



Wasn't it Lois though who gave him the name Superman?  At least that's what I remember from the cartoon.

All I want is for him to have a fight in the suit.  Is that too much to ask?


----------



## tari101190 (May 13, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Am I the only one upset at the lack of Martian Manhunter this season?


i noticed it too. i wanted him back for the finale, but i don't think he is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Am I the only one upset at the lack of Martian Manhunter this season?


No, that's some bullshit. 


Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> His only purpose was to save Clark's ass in those absolute desperate times that the writers couldn't think of for Clark.
> 
> I'm upset about the writers not including Oli's sidekick Speedy. She was so hot.



Also this. What happened to that slut? 


The problem with Smallville is that they need Clark to be powerless at random times and figure things out and/or get help from his girlfriend at the right time. If you had someone like Impulse or MMH running around it would be silly. No, instead of getting some superpowered friend to help out, Clark will go face the enemy without powers. It makes him more heroic.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (May 13, 2011)

I'm going to be seriously pissed if Clark does not start flying within the first 20 minutes of the finale


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2011)

Alot of people are very anxious to watch this. Hope it delivers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Mystic Aizen said:


> I'm going to be seriously pissed if Clark does not start flying within the first 20 minutes of the finale



Start preparing your rage right now, bro. It's not gonna happen.


Final episode! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2011)

Feels kinda surreal that tonight will be the last episode of Smallville, I've been watching this show since it first aired and while the last few seasons haven't been amazing it was always a tradition for me to watch Smallville.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, what is going to fill the gaping void in our Friday nights now? /


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2011)

Im actually  sad this is ending. Me and my friends today just had a long smallville discussion reliving our greatest episodes of this show


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 13, 2011)

I been watching this show since it first aired and I'm kinda sad to see it go.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

I will miss the time slot, but I'm glad it's finally being put out of its misery.


----------



## Glued (May 13, 2011)

Hopefully Clark is Ready to Fly

[Youtube]nvMEpz5IPLc[/Youtube]


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, what is going to fill the gaping void in our Friday nights now? /



Hookers and booze here we come.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Hookers and booze, hookers and booze.


----------



## FeiHong (May 13, 2011)

It's been a great long ten years!
This will will be put to rest after the show airs!


----------



## Adagio (May 13, 2011)

I was in middle school when this first aired. Regardless of all the lost potential it'll be sad seeing it go.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hookers and booze, hookers and booze.



That's what I usually do. Smallvile fills my saturday morning/afternoon void....


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 13, 2011)

in4finale



I predict Clark beats Darkseid by a single flying shoulder bash. That way everyone goes omg Clark flew and kicked his ass. I called it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> That's what I usually do. Smallvile fills my saturday morning/afternoon void....


My Saturdays are filled with copious amounts of porn and donuts.


Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> in4finale
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Clark beats Darkseid by a single flying shoulder bash. That way everyone goes omg Clark flew and kicked his ass. I called it.



I'm going to say flying uppercut/heat vision combo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2011)

Adagio said:


> I was in middle school when this first aired. Regardless of all the lost potential it'll be sad seeing it go.



i was 11 when it started,been watching it ever since. it's sad for me too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Remember when Dean Winchester was on Smallville?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 13, 2011)

Is it just me or were all the real famous guest stars in the first few season of Smallville. There hasn't been a single decent guest star in a the past couple of seasons other than Lionel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Remember when Dean Winchester was on Smallville?




he was such a mommas's boy

bizarro was kinda cool..at first


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Is it just me or were all the real famous guest stars in the first few season of Smallville. There hasn't been a single decent guest star in a the past couple of seasons other than Lionel.


The first time Lionel appeared I shit my pants. I thought he was a pretty big deal.


~Gesy~ said:


> he was such a mommas's boy
> 
> bizarro was kinda cool..at first



Yeah, it's a good thing he left quickly. It could have tarnished his legacy of epic badassness.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2011)

they made his suit such a big deal this season and he might not even wear it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

He might go to the fortress in the last 3 seconds and blur with it on. We can see his blurry colors!


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 13, 2011)

Y'know. it would be completely out of left field if he like puts the suit on 1 hour in adn is in it for almost the entire end of the show. I think we would all shit our pants so much we wouldnt care how he beat Darkseid...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 13, 2011)

I predict that the Series Finale starts with Clark enters the Fortess of Jor-EL and as he approaches the Container with The Superman Costume it flashes back to his reunion with Lex Luthor and mock fight with Darkseid then the show ends with the costume on and Kal-EL flies into the sky....

THE END.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2011)

Well it's showtime. 

*Grabs popcorn*


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 13, 2011)

Lol I love how shows add a bunch of random Johns and Marks for weddings. Clark and Lois don't know those people


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2011)

Yeah I wish there were more familiar faces at the wedding. 

--

I really liked the scene in the barn with John, Martha and Clark. pek


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 13, 2011)

So Gold Kryptonite is supposed to remove Clark's powers forever, OK so how did Clark Luthor in the other world still have his powers? He has a branding Lex from his world gave him using Gold Kryptonite. It caused the permanent scar, but he still had his powers... so wtf?


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 13, 2011)

Aaaaaaaand that's prolly all the Micheal Rosebaum we're gonna get.

That said, it was pretty sweet. Out of him, Spacey, Clancy  And Hackman, it's a tie between him and Clancy.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 13, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> in4finale
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Clark beats Darkseid by a single flying shoulder bash. That way everyone goes omg Clark flew and kicked his ass. I called it.



I was almost right

Flashback was epic


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 13, 2011)

Yeah close enough


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2011)

Loved that flashback and also loved seeing Lex once again.


----------



## Perverted King (May 13, 2011)

They handled Lex perfectly. He said what he had to said and the best part is that he didn't use kryptonite.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 13, 2011)

OH SHHHIIIIII

They actually wiped Lex's memory


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2011)

Poor Lex and poor Tess. 

TIME TO FLY!


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 13, 2011)

Was hoping they did. Now he doesn't have Clark's secret to hold over his head.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 13, 2011)

Clark can move a fucking planet I'm gonna have lots of fun in the OBD

Miz Lane I'm gonna have lots of fun fapping


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 13, 2011)

But no full shot! Booo!!!!!

All in all, i was satisfied with last ep...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2011)

So sad to see the show end, but I enjoyed it. I'll be back later to post my full thoughts, off to go watch Thor. :33


----------



## Keollyn (May 13, 2011)

All in all, I liked the finale. The vows made me want to cry (mostly because I kept remembering the show was ending tonight).

And FFFFFF Clark can push planets like they were beach balls


----------



## TheWon (May 13, 2011)

The end was kind of cheesy in a good way. Overall last episode should have been a lot better.


----------



## mayumi (May 13, 2011)

its over 
good finale! i am glad to see lex, jimmy again.

what's with the blonde kid? did green arrow have a kid?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 13, 2011)

Felt that the final battle of the series could have been better, and lol Lionel. Apart from making Darkseid look like weaksauce, and with Lex forgetting his entire life history (why), I enjoyed it, especially the ending with the classic theme.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 13, 2011)

Kind of dissapointed they just wiped Lex's memory. Lots of character development gone. Now hes just the monster he was in the moment.

Jimmy's brother cameo was cool.

Got to say, Clark pulled off the suit.

Darkseid was garbage, but whos really surprised

Now, let us find the plotholes


----------



## Keollyn (May 13, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Felt that the final battle of the series could have been better, and lol Lionel. Apart from making Darkseid look like weaksauce, and with Lex forgetting his entire life history (why), I enjoyed it, especially the ending with the classic theme.



Smallville failed to pull off a decent final battle since Clark vs. Bizarro (and that's not saying much since it was mostly an encounter and not a battle)


----------



## mayumi (May 13, 2011)

i guess they wasted the budget on giany planet and clark flying.


----------



## Perverted King (May 13, 2011)

Is hard to create Darkseid as a physical guy so Im not surprised they use Lionel (which I expected). Lex will remember eventually.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 13, 2011)

Let us be amazed, the finale didn't include a single second of green kryptonite.


----------



## Keollyn (May 13, 2011)

The biggest shocker of all of Smallville.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 13, 2011)

Gold kryptonite is still kryptonite....


----------



## tsunadefan (May 13, 2011)

tess is dead! cant believe! sure thought it would be chloe in her place. thats the best strenght feat that clark showed in smallville! moving a planet like it was nothing. unfortunately though they didnt show him full attire. liked the nostalgic flashbacks for clark, and the ones for lex. the other heroes were not here! especially connor! but, i still like the finale. 8 1/2 outta 10! XD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 13, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Smallville failed to pull off a decent final battle since Clark vs. Bizarro (and that's not saying much since it was mostly an encounter and not a battle)



Not to mention no Bruce Wayne appearances


----------



## Perverted King (May 13, 2011)

Some of the scenes in the finale felt like filler in my opinion.


----------



## Keollyn (May 13, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Not to mention no Bruce Wayne appearances



You know, I forgot all about that. Didn't at one point Bruce was hinted at. 

He could have been put somewhere at the end. I mean seven years later, Bruce should be news at least.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 13, 2011)

Just finished watching the finale...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Opening scene confused me at first with Chloe telling the little boy the story...

I was pleasantly suprised to see Apokolips being shown in all it's blazing glory. 

Sad to hear, "Save Me" one last time.

Clark and Lois pre-wedding gitter scenes were pretty annoying in general. Same with Chloe and Oliver, who have always been annoying together.

Ghost of Pa Kent was pretty cool, but anyone think it was Jor-El the entire time? Especially when he showed up in the Fortress of Solititude...

Another problem I had with Clark doubting his marriage to Lois, was that when he visited the future with Braniac, he clearly saw that he and Lois were happily married. Sooo pretty stupid on the writers' parts. 

Lol at Gold Kryptonite.

Scene between Pa Kent and Clark talking to each other was probably one of the best scenes during the entire series. Loved it. 

Lionel is a sick bastard. Was cool to see Lionel being a bastard again instead of a good guy. 

Darkseid ripping out Lionel's heart was probably his best moment during the entire damn series. Was brutal and what I expect from Darkseid. I expected more badassery from Darkseid after that, but boy was I wrong...

The return of Lex was great.  It's pretty impressive that he was able to play the character so well, even after not playing him for like four years. 

Desaad, Goodness, and Godfrey were pwned as expected. Was pretty stupid, though at how fast they were taking out, but I don't expect anything else from Smallville. Was that Radion on Oliver's arrows? 

Darkseid... Him popping up as Lionel was pretty lame, considering that the writers told us that he would take physical form. Darkseid was pwned so easily, though. Really ridiculous, seeing as they didn't even explain how. Clark just punched through him and he was done. Probably his worst interpretation...

The flashback montage with Clark was pretty awesome, all of those cool moments (glad they included the nuclear missile; really defined Clark as Superman) were nice to see. And Clark finally flew!

Tess and Lex finally interact!  It was pretty sad, though when Lex killed Tess and admitted to doing it because he didn't want her to be like him.  Then when his memories were erased and he got his own flashback montage (similar to Clark, but instead of retaining them, he was losing them. Clever.). Tess's final moment was to protect Clark, which really showed her change in character. 

Clark putting on the suit and soaring through the air... 

Clark moved a planet. 

Any guesses on to which one of Green Arrow's son that was?

Jimmy Olsen!  And he's played by the old one too! 

Lex as president. 

Epic music at the end and perfect ending to the series...

Nice send-off to a series that had many ups and downs but always drove to tell a origin story to the greatest superhero .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2011)

it seems they tried to connect the show to the mainstream mythology (with tess dead and lex not remembering anything).

all and all, it was a good end eventhough i hate how terrible boss fights are.


----------



## Tash (May 13, 2011)

Holy shit is it really over after like, eight years?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 13, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> it seems they tried to connect the show to the mainstream mythology (with tess dead and lex not remembering anything).
> 
> tall and all, it was a good end eventhough i hate how terrible boss fights are.



Yeah, i think that was their main intention during the last season. Remember Zod fusing with Phantom Zod...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 13, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Gold kryptonite is still kryptonite....



Yes, but green kryptonite has plagued Clark all his life. It is seen so often, that it may as well be in the opening credits as a character credited as green rocks or those emeralds from the queen of England. Its in the top 5 for most appearances on Smallville right there with Tom Welling and possibly MR.


----------



## Perverted King (May 13, 2011)

Lex will remember. They could still make a short film about it.

I guess Doomday stayed buried. Poor thing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Not to mention no Bruce Wayne appearances



yeah they could have atleast show him without the suit, just so we know he's there. 

I wish we got to see the justice league in action one last time.

we only got to see that once, you'd think green arrow would call in his team.


----------



## Perverted King (May 13, 2011)

Some of the scenes felt dragged. Right after Lois told the President to believe in their heroes I would have aired a scene with guys like Flash, Martian Manhunter and Aquaman saving people. That would have been a nice scene rather than chatting between Lois and Clark most of the time.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 13, 2011)

Wait was Clark even called Superman in the episode?


----------



## Shidoshi (May 13, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Wait was Clark even called Superman in the episode?



2018 Lois called him "Man of Steel".
2018 Chloe called him "Superman" at the end of the "comic".


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2011)

Tash said:


> Holy shit is it really over after like, eight years?



10 years but yeah it is done.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2011)

> 9:52
> 
> 
> David Uzumeri:
> And us, for the past year. I still can't believe that we've gotten to this point -- Superman fighting Darkseid with Darkseid played by John Glover, Superman actually flying, Jor-El actually being a heroic guiding force -- I dunno, we've got ten minutes left, but this pretty much screwed up everything that makes Superman Superman on every level, even though it was attempting to be a character study.





this sums it up nicely


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2011)

Really speaking this season was underwhelming, the conclusion could have been great but the build up was wasted with too many filler episodes. Them getting wasted, jumping into the Matrix, getting stranded in the cult town.


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 14, 2011)

Clark one shotted Darkseid lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2011)

Smallville definitely had it's problems and while the finale wasn't perfect and could of had some fixes, it was still a great episode and after watching it I definitely miss the series especially since I've been watching it for 10 years of my life.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 14, 2011)

So... was the finale good? Or I shouldn't be in a hurry to watch it. Have yet to watch the previous two episodes or so.


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2011)

They should have shown the suit, but I have to say, they played the flying thing perfectly. After 10 years of patiently waiting and getting cockteased over and over, seeing Clark finally fly like it was nothing was cathartic.

The "boss" battle sucked, but the flying thing felt so god damn good that I don't even care


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 14, 2011)

darksied getting one shotted 

but fuck it it was ok because clark became boss, flying and moving planets for lulz


----------



## Magnet (May 14, 2011)

so it's now a wrap
smallville had its low points but fuck it, it's one hell of a show

and i am going to miss ED as lois......fuck she was hot.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 14, 2011)

Finally this shit is over.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Smallville definitely had it's problems and while the finale wasn't perfect and could of had some fixes, it was still a great episode and after watching it I definitely miss the series especially since I've been watching it for 10 years of my life.



my thoughts exactly

also the finale > superman returns


----------



## Glued (May 14, 2011)

ITS DEAD!!!
THE BEAST IS FINALLY DEAD!!
DING DONG THE WITCH IS DEAD!!!

[Youtube]rHJoj9IqeKg[/Youtube]


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 14, 2011)

Now that they arent on smallville anymore, maybe erica durance, allison mack and cassidy freeman can do more roles that involve nudity....

Or release a sex tape...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 14, 2011)

I'll miss Erica Durance's hotness. The other smallville women don't compare


----------



## Nuzents (May 14, 2011)

While this series had its low points, like Season 5-7, I started to fall in love with it again around season 8 when he went to Metropolis.  I thought the series wrapped up pretty well.  Though Darkside did get one shot'ed and that could have been done better, everything else was handled great in my view for the time they had.


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I'll miss Erica Durance's hotness. The other smallville women don't compare


Kristin Kreuk >>>> ED


----------



## Adagio (May 14, 2011)

I wish they hinted more at the Justice League in this episode.. but other than that they seem to have integrated other parts of the mythology. 

Felt so good seeing him fly.


----------



## Jimin (May 14, 2011)

Few things about the finale:
- Was disappointed a bit that there was no close-up of Clark in the suit.
- Darkseid was disappointing too. The final fight? It was really disappointing...
- Erica looked beautiful in that wedding dress.
- Liked the conversations Clark had with Zor-El.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2011)

I love both ED and KK, though Lana during Smallville became insanely annoying at times. Either way they're both Canadian.


----------



## Fierce (May 14, 2011)

Blew my low expectations away, very good finale. HE FUCKING FLEW, THANK YOU GOD. I didn't expect an epic battle with Darkseid in the first place, so whatever. All the scenes with Johnathan Kent made my eyes well up a little bit. :/ 

Might have more to say later, but gotta go.


----------



## Glued (May 14, 2011)

Clark Kent finally became Superman. Took him long enough to do it.

The ten year origin story finally ends.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 14, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Clark Kent finally became Superman. Took him long enough to do it.
> 
> The ten year origin story finally ends.



The show started when he was 15. He was 25 when he finally put on the suit. And was living the Superman life about 7/8 years later.

Is that an acurate Superman timeline compared to the comics?


----------



## stavrakas (May 14, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Blew my low expectations away, very good finale. HE FUCKING FLEW, THANK YOU GOD. I didn't expect an epic battle with Darkseid in the first place, so whatever. All the scenes with Johnathan Kent made my eyes well up a little bit. :/



Exactly this. Oh, and of course, Kristin Kreuk > all.


----------



## Glued (May 14, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The show started when he was 15. He was 25 when he finally put on the suit. And was living the Superman life about 7/8 years later.
> 
> Is that an acurate Superman timeline compared to the comics?



He was part of the Legion of Superheroes as Superboy before he grew up and went to Metropolis. Of course that was Silver Age.

Most Superman stories have him become Superman when he gets to Metropolis.

Whether or not he was part of the Legion changes from time to time.

In All Star Superman, he was originally the Superman of Smallville handling small time stuff. He had the suit.

In Superman for All Seasons, he starts wearing the suit as soon as he leaves Smallville.

Movies, he moves to Metropolis and starts wearing the suit.

Superman TAS, moves to Metropolis and starts wearing the suit.


----------



## Adagio (May 14, 2011)

He had to embrace his Kryptonian side and overcome his guilt, thats a very long process


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 14, 2011)

Lois is a women and Lana looks like a 14 year old.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 14, 2011)

I'm just going that the Darkseid we saw in Smallville was just an avatar of the real thing.

Batman: Brave and The Bold handled the Lord of Darkness better then this and he only showed up for the last ten minutes.


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2011)

Anybody has a download link?


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Lois is a women and Lana looks like a 14 year old.


So "Lois has bigger boobs"

KK still destroys her.


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2011)

Lois > Lana

Lana needs more meat in her bones.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 14, 2011)

Sin said:


> So "Lois has bigger boobs"
> 
> KK still destroys her.



Lana has nothing on Lois.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2011)

Don't turn this into ED vs KK, they're both fine Canadian women whom belong to me.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 14, 2011)

How much more badass would it have been if Darkseid was voiced by whomever voiced him in Superman: The animated series. I mean Darkseid's actions on Smallville didn't do him any justice, but if he had that voice I think my opinion of him would raise 4 points...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmTg7ROPssc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Huge Pics_ 










It's really not even close.

KK is an angel <3 Erica is your run-of-the-mill "hot girl"

It's Natalie Portman vs Megan Fox.


----------



## Fierce (May 14, 2011)

Poor Tess, btw.  RIP hottest woman to ever grace the show


----------



## Mastic (May 14, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Poor Tess, btw.  RIP hottest woman to ever grace the show




*Spoiler*: __ 





Clark thinks otherwise. 

But I admit, Tess was pretty fine.


----------



## Ausorrin (May 14, 2011)

I really liked the wedding song


----------



## Irishwonder (May 14, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> How much more badass would it have been if Darkseid was voiced by whomever voiced him in Superman: The animated series. I mean Darkseid's actions on Smallville didn't do him any justice, but if he had that voice I think my opinion of him would raise 4 points...



He is voiced by Michael Ironside aka Lois's father on Smallville, which would have been a better twist than using Lionel.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 14, 2011)

KK shits over everybody in Smallville easily.


----------



## Sin (May 15, 2011)

The Dark Clark-Tess kiss was one of the hottest in the entire series, I'll give you that much


----------



## Angelus (May 15, 2011)

Well, the finale was certainly a disaster.

1. I can't believe that Clark actually one shotted Darkseid. No wait, he did the same with Doomsday, so I guess I actually expected a crappy "fight" like that.

2. Jimmy was played by the same actor? How stupid is that?

3. No good shot of Welling in the suit. All we saw was some stupid CG-Superman most of the time. FUCK YOU and your insecurities Welling.

4. Lex was, of course, the final target of a true Smallville-trademark: sudden-deus-ex-machina-memory-loss. Someone please kill every writer, who thinks memory loss is a great plot device.

In the end I have to admit that I did enjoy watching the finale on some level and it revived my interest for a new Superman movie.

EDIT: 5. Where was the Justice League? Damn slackers were probably on vacation


----------



## Glued (May 15, 2011)

Mera was the hottest woman in all of Smallville

[YOUTUBE]BVBjI6Kl_c4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Mera was the hottest woman in all of Smallville
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BVBjI6Kl_c4[/YOUTUBE]



Lol your fetish for Atlantians


----------



## Shadow (May 15, 2011)

Man the Finale really summed up how crappy the show has been.

So the REAL Lex Luthor is dead because this one is a clone (LAME)

NO REAL Superman shot only CG.

The first hour and 40 minutes of the show is ALL EMO CLARK.  WAHH DAD WAHH MOM WAHH LOIS.  Gawd seriously If I was a kid watching this show I'd be like Damn Superman sure is cry baby bitch.

He just threw Apokolips back into space (yeah like that shit wouldn't come back) DUMB.

Clark did not do any pose with the suit on full.   

I mean seriously I thought the LOST finale was weird.  This beats it by a hundred miles.  BUt then again what did I expect from the same writers who has been giving me crap the last 4-5 years.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Man the Finale really summed up how crappy the show has been.
> 
> So the REAL Lex Luthor is dead because this one is a clone (LAME)
> 
> ...



Agree with all of this. After Lost finale never would I have imagined to be fucked over so badly, but somehow Smallville did it.

I should have seen it coming when the first 30+ minutes were spent on wedding drama bullshit

And the flying....for fuck sakes. The opening of season 4 where Clark was flying and ripping the shit out of Lex Luthors plane looked waaaaay better then this crapfest. And that was 6+ years ago. What happened to Smallville budget? Did they waste it all on Rosenbaum appearing for a handfull of minutes. 

Only redeeming scenes in series finale were Darkseid ripping Lionel a new one. And President Lex with the glove.

Overall I give it a 4/10. And thats counting in my nostalgia factor


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, they really trolled Lex. It would have been better if they hinted some set up for Lex to come back, and showed him at the end leaving it a mystery for how he came back. Instead of creating a clone that had his memories wiped.

Knowing Clark he would still have told him his secret.

Clark: hey lex here to spoil my hereoism?
lex: what are you talking about who are you?
clark: my powers?
lex:...
clark:im an alien, remember we spent years and years foiling each others hapiness. you stole my girlfriend, i foiled your plans to control metahumans?
lex: go on...


----------



## Perverted King (May 15, 2011)

Where the fuck was Martian Manhunter all season?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 15, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Where the fuck was Martian Manhunter all season?



He had a single mention during the finale. Something about getting a satelite available to view the planet coming to earth. Everyone's favourite martian


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 15, 2011)

Manhunter>Clark. 

That's why no mention.


----------



## Vault (May 15, 2011)

Didnt like this finale much 

John Williams saved this finale


----------



## Jimin (May 15, 2011)

John Williams's Superman theme is just too iconic to not use in a Superman show. Very few superheroes have a definite theme but Superman has one.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 15, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> John Williams's Superman theme is just too iconic to not use in a Superman show. Very few superheroes have a definite theme but Superman has one.



That theme song was fucking awesome at the end.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 16, 2011)

I just rewatched the ep. unless the U.S. changed the constitution around, how the hell does Luthor get elected president in 2018? It should have been 2016 or 2020.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2011)

a wise man once said 

"forget the rules; I have money"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Ah, it feels good to be right. 


And it's also sad. 

I said Clark would beat Darkseid with a Flying Uppercut--not quite, but I was so damn close it might as well be.

I said we wouldn't see him in the suit. We really didn't, not technically. But I was satisfied with that at least. I never expected it.

He didn't fly until the last few minutes of the show (I said seconds, but that's semantics).

He did almost lose his powers. I was glad they didn't do that, but it was so close. Like a giant cock tease.



Anyway, the episode was good only in the last few minutes when we got Lex, the suit, and the flight. Otherwise it was horrible. Sad to see the show go, but this reminds us all of why it had to.


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2011)

Maybe if they didn't waste so much money on filler episodes they would have more for the budget in the final episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

It looked decent. It was 80% filler itself though, which I found very fitting if not hilarious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2011)

i have no problems with lois and clark romance, but it shouldn't have taken up 75% of the finale.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Agreed. It was ridiculous. And they didn't even get married. 


I was expecting cameo appearances at least. MM wasn't there. Impulse wasn't there. Aquaman wasn't there. Nobody was fucking there.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2011)

I was really hoping for a lot of cameos, I guess that would be my biggest complaint. The reason why a lot of the flying and so on didn't look half as good as 5 seasons ago is because when CW came into the picture they cut down Smallvilles budget.

Overall I blame the CW for what happened to Smallville.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

I was surprised nobody said, "Look! Up in the Sky...".


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2011)

Yeah I was expecting that line, sadly it never came. At least when Clark flew to Lex's plane the black guy said "what is it? bird? plane?".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

I think the best thing we walk away with is a new Clark feat: planetary-level strength. I mean he pushed away a planet pretty easily.


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was surprised nobody said, "Look! Up in the Sky...".



I'm surprised he wasn't shown in the suit standing on the top of the Daily Planet while the crowd cheered. I though the whole point was to show Clark's face as someone the people believe in. Not to mention the budget can't even fucking cover hair gel to chance Clark's hair.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Hair gel. 

Well he's still learning. Maybe the hair gel/pomade comes later. 


I thought he'd make a speech or something. Something inspiring. But just just threw Apokolips into obrit.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2011)

Definitely one of my favorite scenes from Smallville:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzdoa5ToWYU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Flash is faster. 

And Clark is FTL. It's no wonder he was written out of the show.


----------



## Adagio (May 16, 2011)

I was watching the fight between Clark and General Zod (when he possesses Lex) and it looks so much better than any of the more recent fights


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Call me old-school, but I liked the uppercut of death he landed on Titan the most. Simple yet effective.


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Call me old-school, but I liked the uppercut of death he landed on Titan the most. Simple yet effective.



The best punch Clark ever hit in my opinion was in the Season 9 finale when decked Zod after he threw Lois into the phone booth.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfdUYf8HOvc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Not bad, but Zod didn't die.


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2011)

The thing that bothers me the most about Smallville was the large number of filler episodes throughout the series. I think they would have saved a couple of bucks that could have been used on the most important episodes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Season 10 was like 65% filler, too. Isn't that fucked up?


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2011)

I also don't understand the whole point of not showing the whole suit. Is as if WB prohibited them from displaying the suit.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2011)

Them not showing Welling in the full suit was an mystery/annoyance. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I also don't understand the whole point of not showing the whole suit. Is as if WB prohibited them from displaying the suit.



They wanted to give a final "fuck you" to the fans.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 16, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Definitely one of my favorite scenes from Smallville:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzdoa5ToWYU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> pek



The one time Smallville could introduce another DC character and make a brilliant episode.

Is it me or was there no fucking point in Granny Goodness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

It gave Tess some character development and another cool reason to strip Clark of his powers for a minute. That's always a plus in this show. Clark without powers is what it's all about.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It gave Tess some character development and *another cool reason to strip Clark of his powers for a minute*. That's always a plus in this show. Clark without powers is what it's all about.





No such thing happened


----------



## Gunners (May 16, 2011)

Well they have two options nerfing him or stripping him of his powers. Well there is a third option of having more sensible villains pose a threat to him instead of crooks printing fake money.


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2011)

Maybe they'll be a two hour Smallville DVD movie with Clark losing his powers and trying to regain them and at the end of the movie Doomsday comes back and Clark shoulder tackles him again 1000 feet deep.


----------



## Shadow (May 16, 2011)

You know this show had such great potential at the beginning.  The selling point of the show was Lex Luthor and Clark Kent being BEST Friends and how that slowly dissolves into being the best of enemies.  Yet all we see the last few years including the last episode is Clark being totally EMO.  I mean I'm sure Rosenbaum had to agree and be like......well if he is just going to keep crying and you guys keep calling him THE BLUR.  IM OUT!

It was so good when they had Lex get so close to finding out Clark's secret.  Then when he finally finds out about Clarks secret he dies. =.=   Then when you clone him he retains the memories only to lose them......yeah......WOW.......WOW.........so you totally sold the intro by selling Clark x Lex Best Buds but decided to butt fuck the entire premise of the show on the series finale.  FUCK YOU WRITERS.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 16, 2011)

Shadow said:


> You know this show had such great potential at the beginning.  The selling point of the show was Lex Luthor and Clark Kent being BEST Friends and how that slowly dissolves into being the best of enemies.  Yet all we see the last few years including the last episode is Clark being totally EMO.  I mean I'm sure Rosenbaum had to agree and be like......well if he is just going to keep crying and you guys keep calling him THE BLUR.  IM OUT!
> 
> It was so good when they had Lex get so close to finding out Clark's secret.  Then when he finally finds out about Clarks secret he dies. =.=   Then when you clone him he retains the memories only to lose them......yeah......WOW.......WOW.........so you totally sold the intro by selling Clark x Lex Best Buds but decided to butt fuck the entire premise of the show on the series finale.  FUCK YOU WRITERS.



Bro it wasn't the same writers. The original writers(Algof & Myles?) left the show after season 6 or 7.

Your right about the original selling point though. Lex finding out about Clark's secret in season 7 and the buildup/suspense for that was awesome.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2011)

Either some of the best acting in a YouTube video known to man or one of the worst performances yet:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z07MMlFqGvQ[/YOUTUBE]

--

If you guys come across any video interviews of the cast after the show wrapped definitely post them on here.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 17, 2011)

"At 1:15 did that guy come?

And agaim at 1:38?

1:52?


AT 2:51 I think he had an orgasm an was tickled at the same time....

and at 5:22 every sperm in his body evacuates. He even shouts 'america'  What is this? The other guys?


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 17, 2011)

Shadow said:


> You know this show had such great potential at the beginning.  The selling point of the show was Lex Luthor and Clark Kent being BEST Friends and how that slowly dissolves into being the best of enemies.  Yet all we see the last few years including the last episode is Clark being totally EMO.  I mean I'm sure Rosenbaum had to agree and be like......well if he is just going to keep crying and you guys keep calling him THE BLUR.  IM OUT!
> 
> It was so good when they had Lex get so close to finding out Clark's secret.  Then when he finally finds out about Clarks secret he dies. =.=   Then when you clone him he retains the memories only to lose them......yeah......WOW.......WOW.........so you totally sold the intro by selling Clark x Lex Best Buds but decided to butt fuck the entire premise of the show on the series finale.  FUCK YOU WRITERS.



Also Sorry for the double post, but He was never called teh Blur while Rosey was there. Mike left after the end of season 7, and clark wasnt called the blur until season 8. And Mike wanted out anyways, so it kinda put the writers in a tough spot. And about screwing the entire presmise. There was actually a comic where Lex designed a machine to deduce superman's Identity and it said it was Clark Kent, and Lex destroyed the machine, because he couldnt see a godlike being like Superman posing as a mere mortal, especially a mere mortal like clark kent. A lex luthor that knows superman's identity is a lex luthor that would have him killed in a heartbeat. And while that is intimidating, it doesnt make a good story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> No such thing happened


Not in the way that they were gone, I mean via kryptonite. I count those. And there are half a million of 'em.


----------



## FeiHong (May 17, 2011)

SMallville should have ended at season 7 then...if the writers left...


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 18, 2011)

Smallville should have ended when they switched network to CW. That was the big stab in their budget. The show has looked crap since then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

Smallville should never have ended.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Smallville should have ended when they switched network to CW. That was the big stab in their budget. The show has looked crap since then





CrazyMoronX said:


> Smallville should never have ended.



I agree with both of these. 

Show definitely had a lot of mistakes but it will be sorely missed. :33


----------



## Irishwonder (May 18, 2011)

Has there been any *new* responses from Welling or anyone associated with the show about the generally bad reviews or why Clark wasn't shown in the full suit?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2011)

Not that I know of but I definitely would like to hear one. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

I don't think they care. They're probably all chilling in giant mansions in Hawaii right now.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Not that I know of but I definitely would like to hear one. :33



Me too, generally though we have to wait till they (cast/crew) have another project they're being interviewed about before we get any real answers.  

I just want to know their reasoning behind it.  Was Tom still just too stubborn as I've read in previous articles? Or did they really think we'd be satisfied with extreme closeups or extreme landscape shots with a little CGI man?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

He probably has a gut. Was embarrassed.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 18, 2011)

He had to be the most fit Superman we've seen yet.  Maybe it was something lower he was embarrassed about


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> He had to be the most fit Superman we've seen yet.  Maybe it was something lower he was embarrassed about



Yeah he was. Several years ago. He may have gained some weight after he was told the show was over and he could relax. 

And he probably has problems south of the border as you mentioned, but they could have just shot him from above the crotch.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2011)

Sadly the was the biggest disappointed of the finale (which I still enjoyed). We waiting 10 years to see Welling get in the full suit only to be robbed of it, but at least we saw flight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

No flights, no tights.

I never expected either.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 18, 2011)

Any plotholes anyone wants to bring up?


----------



## Raviene (May 18, 2011)

the fight w/ Darkside was a big WTF!!!....but i let it go being the last episode and shit so i was then just waiting to see how he would look w/ the suit... and again i was like WTF!! 

maybe they are saving it for something bigger...like a movie... any rumors about it???


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2011)

Michael is just awesome. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbtYLD5a6I4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2011)

if anyone here is a glutton for punishment. the finale is coming on again tonight.

i personally liked the final 20 minutes and wouldn't mind tuning in then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Raviene said:


> the fight w/ Darkside was a big WTF!!!....but i let it go being the last episode and shit so i was then just waiting to see how he would look w/ the suit... and again i was like WTF!!
> 
> maybe they are saving it for something bigger...like a movie... any rumors about it???


A movie would be horrible!  Unless they actually spent some time to make it correctly.

Think about it: the finale was about as long as some movies and it basically had no story. It was just Clark and Lois getting married and a lot of crying. 


~Gesy~ said:


> if anyone here is a glutton for punishment. the finale is coming on again tonight.
> 
> i personally liked the final 20 minutes and wouldn't mind tuning in then.





The last 20 minutes or so are the only good part of the episode. I might watch that some day. But not any time this decade.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A movie would be horrible!  Unless they actually spent some time to make it correctly.
> 
> Think about it: the finale was about as long as some movies and it basically had no story. It was just Clark and Lois getting married and a lot of crying.



This is so true

Martha: go clark its your destiny
Clark: I don't know mom
Jonathon: son you got this
martha: listen to this ghost
clark: but dad...
jonathon: shut up clark now listen to your real father
jor el: my son...
clark: whine rant
fortress batteries run out

Why was Lex's hand melted


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2011)

i like the conversation lex and clark had, about being on two different sides, it was cash


----------



## FeiHong (May 19, 2011)

Lol Save by the Bell lasted longer...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 20, 2011)

I have Seasons 1-7 on DVD/Blu-Ray, I think I'm gonna start re-watching Smallville.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

The memories are what's important.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 20, 2011)

The finale wasn't that great. There, I said it.


----------



## Adagio (May 20, 2011)

Chaos Hokage said:


> The finale wasn't that great. There, I said it.



You say this as if you're the only one who's been saying it..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

Such a rebel. pek


----------



## Vault (May 20, 2011)

It was terrible, end of. 

Everything was shit, especially the flying sequences lol cgi and the shitty psycho crusher Clark did to Darkseid. Like I said before Williams made the episode


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

Too bad we'll never see a Superman tv show now.


----------



## Vault (May 20, 2011)

Maybe in ten years time.


----------



## Vault (May 20, 2011)

FFuck that we need Bruce Wayne in this bitch  maybe flash


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> FFuck that we need Bruce Wayne in this bitch  maybe flash



lets not ruin batman by giving him a tv show


----------



## Vault (May 20, 2011)

Who said it has to be CW.


----------



## Fierce (May 20, 2011)

If they got a good actor, I'd totally be down for a Flash show.


----------



## Adagio (May 20, 2011)

Aquaman TV show


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Glued (May 20, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Aquaman TV show



Mutilations
Amputations
Mermaids
Scandal
Brother killing brother
Mermaids
Marital Seperation
Infanticide
Torture
Magical rape
Bondage outfits
Mermaids
Rapist Rock Trolls
Extramarital Affairs
Eldritch Abominations

An Aquaman series maybe too adult fo CW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

Put it on HBO.

With lots of topless mermaids.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 20, 2011)

Wasn't there a Aquaman pilot?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

Yes, and thankfully it died in obscurity before even being aired.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 20, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Definitely one of my favorite scenes from Smallville:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzdoa5ToWYU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> pek


yeah mine too ,but it it make me feel like i wasted my time.


----------



## Jimin (May 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, and thankfully it died in obscurity before even being aired.



What was wrong with the Aquaman pilot? I thought it was decent.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, and thankfully it died in obscurity before even being aired.



Is going to be on the 10 Seasons DVD as a bonus


----------



## FeiHong (May 21, 2011)

^
What? Bonus?


----------



## Kalle85 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Glued (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Vault (May 21, 2011)

Wtf did i just watch


----------



## Violent-nin (May 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> Wtf did i just watch



^The average Americans response to Smallville.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 23, 2011)

Now that I think about it, Jonathon was the man

He was always so paranoid in the show. But you know what? He was right about Brainiac. When Clark first met Fine and was lying about being a good guy. He was right about Alicia(crazy girlfriend). He was right about what Lex would do if he ever found out Clark's secret(Fuck, he called that shit). Pick a person that Clark trusted and who then betrayed him; chances are, Jonathan called it.

He ran for the Kansas State Senate and beat Lex. The same guy who became president years later.

Anytime someone messed with Clark. Jonathon would mess their shit, or point a shotgun. He kicked Lionels ass right before he died. Like a BOSS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, Jonathan was a real man. A man's man. A manly man.

His penis had its own penis.


----------



## Glued (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, Jonathan was a real man. A man's man. A manly man.



a superman


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

We do not say that name here, Ben.


----------



## Glued (May 23, 2011)

"Its not the powers or where you come from that makes you a Superman, its what you do. Its about action." -Superman, Infinite Crisis

Johnathan Kent is a Superman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2011)

johnathan is more of a obi wan.

you know, because he was more useful dead


----------



## Jimin (May 23, 2011)

You people planning to buy the Smallville DVDs? I'm considering it.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 23, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> You people planning to buy the Smallville DVDs? I'm considering it.



Only the 2nd, 3rd, and maybe 4th season would be worth it for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

I never buy DVDs.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Bluebeard (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2011)

I'll buy the whole collection at some point. I only have season 1 on DVD right now and I bought that when it first came out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

Somebody save me. 


From buying DVDs.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Somebody save me.
> 
> 
> From buying DVDs.



You owe it to Pete to buy the DVDs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

Ah, Pete. They should have brought him back in the finale. Fucking racists.


----------



## Glued (May 24, 2011)

Poor Pete Ross.

Superman For All Seasons: Pete is stuck working at Smallville diner.
Silver Age Superman: Pete Ross is murdered and sent to Superman in a box.
Modern Age Superman: Pete's marriage falls apart, he becomes President, and he gets beaten to a pulp by the police later on. His wife, Lana, loves Superman more than she loves him.
Red Son Superman: Piyotr Ruslov, bastard son of Stalin, is ignored by his father.

Even as a child, Modern age Pete, he played Football with Clark and got severely injured.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

He's had a hard life. But nothing really compares to Smallvile's STRIDE commercial Pete.


----------



## Gunners (May 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ah, Pete. They should have brought him back in the finale. Fucking racists.



The actor is on bail for drug dealing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

Gunners said:


> The actor is on bail for drug dealing.





Really? I guess the Smallville actors don't actually make that much after all.




At least not the black ones. No wonder MMH isn't in the show anymore.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 24, 2011)

Smallville Pete: got beaten brutally twice, lived in Clark's shadow, His life crush Chloe never noticed him, his parents got divorced, but the worst was when he came back for season 7's Hero, he was revealed to be a special powers wannabe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

CHEWING GUM GIVES ME POWER!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> CHEWING GUM GIVES ME POWER!



Anything that has kryptonite gives you powers.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 24, 2011)

That bail won't last long. he's going away for 10....


----------



## Glued (May 24, 2011)

I actually respect Smallville Pete, he stood up for a fat girl that got picked on. Mad respect.

But still at least his life was better than Piotyr Ruslov from Superman: Red Son. Forced to become a murderer to protect Superman's name. Being neglected by Stalin for the sake of Superman. And when it looked like Superman was finally going to help him, his father dies.

Modern age Pete Ruslov fell in love with Lana, got married and had a child. Too bad she left him to go chase Clark and he lost custody of the baby.

You would think that being Superman's bestfriend would be a good thing.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 24, 2011)

If I find the complete series for cheap, I will get it. 

After taking up ten years of my life, Smallville deserves a place on my DVD shelf.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 24, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I actually respect Smallville Pete, he stood up for a fat girl that got picked on. Mad respect.
> 
> But still at least his life was better than Piotyr Ruslov from Superman: Red Son. Forced to become a murderer to protect Superman's name. Being neglected by Stalin for the sake of Superman. And when it looked like Superman was finally going to help him, his father dies.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Pete was a good kid. What episode was that?

Let all of us respect Pete because he is the sole male on Smallville to not crush on Lana, or give in to her supposed beaudy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2011)

you say that as if thats a good thing


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

I always thought Pete wanted Chloe more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Pete was a player. He wanted all girls.


----------



## Angelus (May 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> CHEWING GUM GIVES ME POWER!



That shit was ridiculous. Worst episode ever, and a disgrace to one of the few good characters in the show.


----------



## Jimin (May 25, 2011)

Why did Sam Jones leave in the first place? I was surprised Peter just disappeared all of a sudden.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> Why did Sam Jones leave in the first place? I was surprised Peter just disappeared all of a sudden.



It was mostly because at the time the writers didn't know what to do with him and decided to basically let him go temporarily till the found something really big for him to do (which never came).


----------



## Jimin (May 25, 2011)

Tbh, Smallville might have been one of those shows in which they had too many cast members. Eric Johnson and Jensen Ackles would have been better as guest stars. Not exactly cool characters in this show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

It's actually kind of funny that he got busted on something drug-related since the STRIDE GUM commercial episode was basically an anti-drug message.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's actually kind of funny that he got busted on something drug-related since the STRIDE GUM commercial episode was basically an anti-drug message.



I can't seem to remember the commercial your talking about. Link it? :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 11, 2012)

It looks like "Smallville" isn't over quite yet:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2012)

they're pulling a buffy?


----------



## Adagio (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, its in comic book form. Seems rather pointless.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 11, 2012)

Chris: Before Smallville, I knew what joy and happiness were.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

Is this necessary?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 11, 2012)

"I can't read comics when I'm drunk, but I can't watch Smallville sober - this project presents me with an awkward dilemma."


----------



## Glued (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh dear god, THIS THING IS STILL ALIVE!!!


----------



## Jimin (Feb 11, 2012)

Going the Buffy/Angel route? Don't plan on reading it. Besides, isn't it simply called Superman? Unless they want to do stuff between the finale's time-skip and regular timeline. Then again, wasn't he Superman the moment he stopped the planet from hitting Earth?


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2012)

But Clark had already owned his whole rogue gallery before he even became Superman


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2012)

Now this is unexpected. I am not sure how to feel with this announcement.

On the other hand, that drawing of Clark as Superman with the show's letters mixed with his cape is awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

:sleepy

Wouldn't read that shit.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

You invested 10 years of the time with Smallville and you wont read? Suuuuuuuuuuuure


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

There is a big difference in watching a television show (Buffy/Angel) and taking extra pains to read a fucking made-up comic book that breaks the entire fucking series (Buffy/Angel).


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

The art looks cool, i will read the first issue atleast.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

How's that Smallville penis taste?


----------



## Jimin (Feb 13, 2012)

IDK, but I view the comic book series of Smallville like the extended universe of Star Wars. You can enjoy it, but it's probably not 100 percent canon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Well it's Smallville, so it's not like the canon is taken seriously.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 11, 2012)

This is a good series.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 11, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

